#ubuntu-br 2010-11-04
<kareneliot> mesmo problema, peregrinator_six, brigadx
<_Nike_> kareneliot e vice-versa?
<peregrinator_six> kareneliot, com o ultimo link que lhe mandei consegui concertar quando aqui deu o mesmo problema! :D
<leleobhz> taaaarde!
<kareneliot> _Nike_, então, eu nunca testei ubuntu dentro do virtualbox no windows
<peregrinator_six> leleobhz, boa tarde.
<kareneliot> leleobhz, tarde!
<leleobhz> ;)
<kareneliot> peregrinator_six, será que esse arquivo do grub mudou de lugar?
<peregrinator_six> vou lhe mostrar aonde tá...
<peregrinator_six> só um momento..
<kareneliot> eu nao tenho live cd do ubuntu 10.04
<kareneliot> fiz atualização
<peregrinator_six> kareneliot, tá aqui ó... /etc/X11
<kareneliot> peregrinator_six, qual ubuntu vc usa?
<peregrinator_six> 10.04.1 32 bits.
<leleobhz> porque não mandar para o 10.10? LTS issues?
<insano> Alguém já o usou o NAV para fazer a topologia de uma rede?
<kareneliot> haha nao entendo, onde foi parar o conf do grub?? rs
<peregrinator_six> tá ali aonde lhe mandei rapaz...
<kareneliot> acredite, nao tá nao
<kareneliot> será que dá merda se eu tentar instalar o grub2?
<peregrinator_six> mas vc já ta usando o 2...
<kareneliot> pq descobri que estaria ali em /etc/default/ se fosse o grub2
<peregrinator_six> kareneliot, qual o seu ubuntu...?!
<kareneliot> se tivesse instalado e eu mandasse apt-get install grub2 me daria uma resposta do tipo "já tá instalado", neh?
<kareneliot> 10.04
<peregrinator_six> ele é grub 2 de fabrica!
<peregrinator_six> kareneliot, faz o seguinte...
<kareneliot> "grub --version" "grub (GNU GRUB 0.97)"
<peregrinator_six> vai lá aonde eu lhe falei como admin do sistema, sabe gfazer.../!
<leleobhz> a configuracao do grub2 vem em /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<leleobhz> a do grub1 vem em /boot/grub/menu.lst
<kareneliot> hum!
<kareneliot> entao. por incrivel que pareça, eu tenho 10.04 e nao tem nada de grub2 instalado
<leleobhz> mas em nenhum dos casos, se mexe nesses arquivos
<leleobhz> se voce está interessado no grub2
<leleobhz> sudo apt-get install grub-pc
<peregrinator_six> no meu tem...
<kareneliot> eu mandei sudo apt-get install grub2
<kareneliot> hehe tomara que não morra tudo, mas tá instalando
<kareneliot> qualquer coisa eu entro no live cd e peço socorro rs
<peregrinator_six> mas se falou que não tem o live...?! :P
<kareneliot> do 10.04 nao
<kareneliot> tenho 9.10
<peregrinator_six> pra que vc quer ir no grub...?!
<kareneliot> não é a mesma coisa, mas nao vamo discutir agora, pq veremos se funciona. haha
 * leleobhz se faz a mesma pergunta
<kareneliot> então
<kareneliot> leleobhz, peregrinator_six, os tutoriais pra corrigir splash screen e linha de comando (resolução errada)
<peregrinator_six> quando concertei o problema de resolução não precisei mxer em nada de grub....! :P
<kareneliot> eles pedem pra eu editar um arquivo que nao existe no meu pc
<kareneliot> aih vamos dizer que agora tem.
<kareneliot> e tomara que dê boot rs
<kareneliot> volto logo. valeu
<peregrinator_six> ai, ai, esses profissionais em noobagem não são moles mesmo...! :P
<peregrinator_six> AUSHUAHSUAHSUAHSUHAUHSUAH...!
<leleobhz> o que você ganha rindo deles?
<peregrinator_six> não to rindo deles pois também sou noob pra caramba ainda! \o/
<peregrinator_six> VIVVA OS NOOB! :D
<peregrinator_six> *viva...
<NOOBSOU> leleobhz, só pra vc não ficar triste...
<NOOBSOU> ^^
<leleobhz> não acho muita graça em não saber o que se precisa saber
<kareneliot> leleobhz, funcionou. rs
<NOOBSOU> cara, vc tá se stressando atoa, eu que não vou ficar de cabeçça quente sem motivo, a vida já tá muito dificil pra mim dar valor a coisas pequenas como não saber, se não sabe não sabe, fazer o que, chorar ou se matar...?! :P
<leleobhz> ;)
<NOOBSOU> *cabeça...
<kareneliot> nem precisou dos tutoriais. instalei o grub2 e tudo ficou resolvido. splash screen e linha de comando
<kareneliot> malditos tutoriais. ha!
<leleobhz> kareneliot: :D
<leleobhz> as vezes eles funcionam kareneliot
<NOOBSOU> rsrsrs, o que eu acho mais interessante é que o ubuntu desde o 9.10 já vem com o grub 2 de fabrica! :P
<leleobhz> as vezes não l)
<leleobhz> ;)
<kareneliot> NOOBSOU é peregrinator?
<leleobhz> essa questão do grub2 é controversa
<NOOBSOU> sim!
<leleobhz> [04/11-15:40:51] -!- peregrinator_six is now known as NOOBSOU
<kareneliot> ha!
<NOOBSOU> viva a noobada linda desse nosso brasil! \o/ \o/ \o/ \o/ \o/ \o/
<kareneliot> um neoista!
<NOOBSOU> ASHUAHSUAHSUHAUSHAUHU...!
<NOOBSOU> :D
<kareneliot> pois é. mas o importante é que eu continuo achando um mistério como os arquivos mudam de lugar nesse linux rs
<leleobhz> eles nao mudam
<kareneliot> desde que o mundo é mundo tudo que fica dentro da pasta windows todo mundo sabe que tá lá sempre. rs
<leleobhz> e voce quem não sabe como FHS funciona
<kareneliot> a pasta fonts sempre teve fontes dentro. rs
<kareneliot> haha pois é rs
<leleobhz> kareneliot: novamente, FHS
<kareneliot> mas é tudo lindo. bill gates não me atenderia como vocês
<kareneliot> :)
<NOOBSOU> kareneliot, o importante é que vc já tem competencia pra ajudar quem passar por algo semelhante a vc! ;)
<kareneliot> claro.
<leleobhz> vero
<NOOBSOU> SOU NOOB MAS SOU MUITO FELIZ, YYYYYYYYYYHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA! :D
<kareneliot> valeu, mulekada rs
<kareneliot> bjo!
<leleobhz> ja volto
<EduardeCalibal> E ai galera.  Alguém sabe a opção te quem que adicionar a imagem na lista de opções do boot com o grub para não carregar o frame buffer?
<EduardeCalibal> Estou tentando compilar uma nova versão do módulo da nvidia mas ela esta carregando o fb a cada inicialização...
<kareneliot> "init: hostname main process (280( terminated with status 1"
<kareneliot> alguém sabe que isso?
<Lordshadow> kareneliot entretanto se for observar bem, a organização dos diretórios do Linux é bem melhor do que a do Windows
<Lordshadow> a questão é que você ainda não se acostumou ^^
<EduardeCalibal> kareneliot, acho que o processo com número 280 foi finalizado, só vendo no seu sistema...
<EduardeCalibal> Mas como ele descarregou acho que não tem como encontrar mais essa informação...
<EduardeCalibal> :-/
<EduardeCalibal> kareneliot, n
<EduardeCalibal> Não sei se é a mesma coisa, achei algo sobre um bug com essa mensage,;
<EduardeCalibal> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/668604
<EduardeCalibal> Eita teclado, estou errando tudo...  -.-
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<Mushr00m> lol
<vitorlobo> meu teclado no blender funciona estranhamente
<vitorlobo> alguem sabe pq n posso usar a tecla atalho alt + mouse no ubuntu?
<Mano_Chao> salve galera!
<Patricia> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<jaypur> olá
<jaypur> tem algm ai?
 * Patricia |ME| will fall by something that did not.
<Patricia> HTTP://LIXODEFREENODE.NET/imgs2008/imagesabril/
<Patricia> supondo que no lixofreenodee.net tenha esta pasta
<Patricia> as imgs estao como em um diretorio
<Patricia> como baixar todas elas?
<marcos__>  pessoal o  ubuntu rodado direto no  cd  é  mais  seguro?
<marcos__> pessoal o  ubuntu rodado direto no  cd  é  mais  seguro?
<Piber> na real é só um sistema operacional rodando do cd
<Piber> @@
<Piber> não haverão dados persistentes
<marcos__> ouvi  alguem  no  blog  dizendo  que  é
<Piber> por indução
<Piber> é
<Piber> se não haverão dados persistentes, tu não grava nada em disco, tu nao baixa virus, nao afeta os dados lá salvos
<Piber> etc
<marcos__> intercepção  é  possivel
<marcos__> ?
<marcos__> o  brasil  é  dez
<marcos__> os  brasileiros  sãos  dez
<marcos__>  tirando  corruptos  e ladrões
<marcos__>  o  brasil  é  dez
<marcos__> os  brasileiros  sãos  dez
<marcos__>  tirando  corruptos  e ladrões
<marcos__> pessoal  como faço  pra   ouvi  musicas  no  vagalume
<marcos__> ?
<marcos__> pessoal  como faço  pra   ouvi  musicas  no  vagalume
<leleobhz> salvo engano o Andre_Gondim ja documentou isso
<marcos__> pessoal  como faço  pra   ouvi  musicas  no  vagalume
<leleobhz> mas não lembro mesmo se foi ele mesmo e nem quando
<leleobhz> vi essa thread recentemente no twitter
<marcos__> pessoal  como faço  pra   ouvi  musicas  no  vagalume
<leleobhz> marcos__: estou falando contigo
<marcos__> ha
<leleobhz> marcos__: não precisa repetir sua pergunta dessa forma incisiva.
<marcos__> pessei  que  tava  falando  com  outro
<leleobhz> marcos__: devia ter chamado seu nome antes, desculpe
<marcos__> as  vezes  parece q  nao tem  binguem
<marcos__> espera  uma  hora  nao  da  nao  é  amigo
<leleobhz> mas calma
<leleobhz> marcos__: muitas vezes a pessoa deixou o micro ligado e ve depois
<marcos__> leleobhz:  nao  precisa  se  desculpar  nao amigo
<leleobhz> :)
<marcos__> leleobhz:   da  uma  sensassão  ruim
<leleobhz> sei como é :D
<EngSkeeter> ou, tem como dar uma ajudinha qui
<EngSkeeter> to com problema no synaptics
<oscarmauricio> Lamento, sou novo no ubuntu
<leleobhz> por favor, perguntem diretamente o que precisam perguntar, e nao pergunte por alguem que possa ajudar
<leleobhz> todos estamos pra ajudar
<leleobhz> e nao temos como adivinhar as duvidas
<EngSkeeter> foi malz
<EngSkeeter> é que eu acho que instalei um pacote ruim ou algo assim
<EngSkeeter> agora toda vez que tento instalar algo da essa mensagem
<EngSkeeter> Erros foram encontrados durante o processamento de:
<EngSkeeter>  gnome-backgrounds-hp
<EngSkeeter> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<leleobhz> hmmmm
<EngSkeeter> a mensagem todo eh essa:
<leleobhz> tem certeza que tem esse hp ai no final?
<EngSkeeter> diogo@diogo-AOA150:~$ sudo apt-get install xul-ext-notify
<EngSkeeter> [sudo] password for diogo:
<EngSkeeter> Lendo listas de pacotes... Pronto
<EngSkeeter> Construindo árvore de dependências
<EngSkeeter> Lendo informação de estado... Pronto
<EngSkeeter> xul-ext-notify já é a versão mais nova.
<EngSkeeter> 0 pacotes atualizados, 0 pacotes novos instalados, 0 a serem removidos e 0 não atualizados.
<EngSkeeter> 1 pacotes não totalmente instalados ou removidos.
<EngSkeeter> Depois desta operação, 0B adicionais de espaço em disco serão usados.
<EngSkeeter> Você quer continuar [S/n]? s
<EngSkeeter> Configurando gnome-backgrounds-hp (0.4) ...
<EngSkeeter> update-alternatives: usando /usr/share/pixmaps/backgrounds/gnome/hp/default_background_solid.png para fornecer /usr/share/images/desktop-base/desktop-background (desktop-background) em modo automático.
<EngSkeeter> update-alternatives: erro: impossível fazer com que /usr/share/images/desktop-base/desktop-background.dpkg-tmp fosse uma ligação simbólica para /etc/alternatives/desktop-background: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<EngSkeeter> dpkg: erro processando gnome-backgrounds-hp (--configure):
<EngSkeeter>  sub-processo script post-installation instalado retornou estado de saída de erro 2
<EngSkeeter> Erros foram encontrados durante o processamento de:
<EngSkeeter>  gnome-backgrounds-hp
<EngSkeeter> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<EngSkeeter> eu copiei a saida do terminal
<leleobhz> esse hp que ta estranho
<leleobhz> sudo dpkg --purge --force-all gnome-backgrounds-hp
<Brasilburro> !paste | EngSkeeter
<Brasilburro> !paste | EngSkeeter
<Brasilburro> !paste | EngSkeeter
<Brasilburro> !paste | EngSkeeter
<Brasilburro> !paste | EngSkeeter
<leleobhz> sudo aptitude install gnome-backgrounds-hp
<ubottu-br> EngSkeeter: pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<leleobhz> Brasilburro: dai você faz um flood mais tosco do que o dele. escreva 1x só
<Brasilburro> leleobhz o bot repete uma vez so
<leleobhz> mesmo assim ue :D
<EngSkeeter> Pow foi mal
<peregrinator_six> EngSkeeter, quando vc tiver mais de 3 linhas pra passar, não manda aqui não, manda pra cá e nos devolva o link... http://pastebin.com/ ;)
<EngSkeeter> sou novo no ubuntu e no canal tbm
<peregrinator_six> EngSkeeter,  pra vc se situar e ninguem pegar no seu pé, estuda isso aqui ó... http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/Regras
<EngSkeeter> pow valeu
<peregrinator_six> ^^
<peregrinator_six> EngSkeeter, qual programa vc tentou instalar que deu problema ai...?!
<EngSkeeter> primeiro eu tentei instalar uns backgrounds da hp
<EngSkeeter> ai quando fui instalar qqr outro da esse erro
<peregrinator_six> um...
<peregrinator_six> mas sua hp tá funcionando...?!
<EngSkeeter> era apenas palpel de parede
<EngSkeeter> carregou uma imagem
<EngSkeeter> mas acho que devia ta quebrado ou corrompido
<EngSkeeter> eu uso o ubuntu 1010
<leleobhz> eh
<leleobhz> nao sei
<leleobhz> EngSkeeter: tenta fazer o que disse
<leleobhz> [04/11-19:21:35] < leleobhz> sudo dpkg --purge --force-all gnome-backgrounds-hp
<leleobhz> [04/11-19:21:40] < leleobhz> sudo aptitude install gnome-backgrounds-hp
<leleobhz> ou entao podes usar
<leleobhz> sudo apt-get -f install
<leleobhz> ou
<leleobhz> sudo apt-get isntal lgnome-backgrounds-hp
 * leleobhz se esqueceu que o aptitude nao vem mais default no ubuntu
<EngSkeeter> olha o que deu
<EngSkeeter> http://paste.ubuntu.com/525977/
<EngSkeeter> eu tentei o ultimo comando
<leleobhz> tente os 2
<leleobhz> sudo dpkg --purge --force-all gnome-backgrounds-hp
<leleobhz> sudo apt-get isntall gnome-backgrounds-hp
<leleobhz> *install
<leleobhz> troca la
<EngSkeeter> peraae
<EngSkeeter> olha a saida http://paste.ubuntu.com/525983/
<EngSkeeter> vou tentar instalar outro pacote, esse nao me interassa desde que nao me atrapalhe
<leleobhz> tente
<leleobhz> sudo apt-get -f install
<leleobhz> ve se nao vai querer arrumar nada
<leleobhz> se nao quiser, ta resolvido
<EngSkeeter> funcionu leleobhz
<EngSkeeter> valeu pela ajuda
<EngSkeeter> ainda nao conheco como funciona .deb e nem como funciona o synaptics
<EngSkeeter> eu usava openSUSE e so agora comecei no ubuntu
<EngSkeeter> valeu
<YuriBokaleffy178>  oi
<YuriBokaleffy178>  blz man
<leleobhz> EngSkeeter: qualquer coisa pergunta
<osti_> oi, não consigo conectar na rede wireless, uso ubuntu 10.10, atheros5001
<osti_> alguem sabe como instalar?
<osti_> obs:ja procurei nos foruns etc mas nada que encontrei funcionou
<peregrinator_six> osti_, http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Atheros-5001X-on-Linux
<peregrinator_six> espero que lhe ajude ai. :)
<osti_> baixei, mas quando dai make deu erro: ./kernelversion.c:13 fatal error: linux/utsrelease.h: No such file or directory compilation terminated
<Patricia> ou
<Patricia> leleobhz: vc mesmo
<peregrinator_six> osti_,  toma mais dicas ai pra vc tentar... http://www.google.com.br/search?hl=pt-BR&&sa=X&ei=kCzTTLawEMP58AbrkvS-Dg&ved=0CCUQBSgA&q=wireless+atheros+5001x+no+ubuntu+10.10&spell=1
<Patricia> isso yutaka@Yutaka:~$ sudo ping 172.1.1.254 -l 3 -s 1472 -a -b -f
<Patricia> a net cai
<Patricia> e volta normal
<Patricia> porque?
<leleobhz> boa pergunta
<Patricia> tipo
<Patricia> ela cai
<Patricia> ai demora um pokin
<Patricia> aparece d novo
<Patricia> ai vc digita o login e funciona rapidao
<leleobhz> salada nonsense de ping que você fez ai
<Patricia> :S
<oscarmauricio> Olá, uso o Ubuntu 10.04 e não consigo utilizar a net discada, estou conectado em um XP, Tenho o modem Agere PCI-SV92PP. Já instalei todos os pacotes PPP, discador e etc., só que ele não reconhece o modem. Alguem por favor, pode me recomendar um modem mais compatível, ou me ajudar a conectar através desse modem mesmo. Muito obrigado.
<peregrinator_six> oscarmauricio, boa noite.
<oscarmauricio> boa noite
<Patricia> peregrinator_six boa noite
<peregrinator_six> Patricia, ótima noite pra vc e família. ^^
<Patricia> peregrinator_six posso dizer uma coisinha no seu pvt?
<Patricia> dizer nao, falar
<Patricia> falar nao escrever
<Patricia> :(
<peregrinator_six> Patricia, só um pouco que já lhe respondo, não estou lhe ignorando não, só um pouco que to meio ocupado aqui...
<Patricia> ok :D
<EduardeCalibal> oscarmauricio, modem PCI?
<EduardeCalibal> Agora li ali...
<oscarmauricio> isso!
<EduardeCalibal> Ele não disca apenas?
<EduardeCalibal> Talvez tenha apenas que mudar a porta para discar pelo modem correto.  Acho...
<oscarmauricio> isso, quando vai discar diz q não tem modem instalado
<EduardeCalibal> Ok...
<EduardeCalibal> Vou ver se acho algo para você...
<peregrinator_six> EduardeCalibal, boa noite.
<EduardeCalibal> Tenta isso...  http://ubuntuforum-pt.org/index.php?topic=53733.0
<EduardeCalibal> Olá.
<peregrinator_six> ajuda ele ai por favor...
<EduardeCalibal> Eu sempre estou aqui, nunca saio, apenas fico afk.
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<peregrinator_six> oscarmauricio, http://www.forumdebian.com.br/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=10546&start=0&sid=4ee5bb1054dabd7ed484b2b80006a1d6
<oscarmauricio> ok!, irei ver...
<EduardeCalibal> Na primeira resposta tem vários links.
<EduardeCalibal> Mas aqui sempre vi ele detectando.
<EduardeCalibal> Melhor, pode ver isso com o lspci.
<oscarmauricio> ok
<EduardeCalibal> Mas lembro que tinha alguma rolo com alguns modelos, mas isso bem antigamente.
<EduardeCalibal> Hoje em dia acho que qualquer modem funciona em qualquer Linux...
<oscarmauricio> Você acha melhor eu comprar outro modem mais compativel?
<EduardeCalibal>   Bom, se não souber por que não funciona pode não conseguir instalar nenhum...
<Trovic> oscarmauricio,  voce instalou o drive
<Trovic> ?
<EduardeCalibal> Alguém tem acompanhado a quantas anda o OpenOffice?  Parece que a Oracle não quer largar o doce.  E os desenvolvedores já começaram a saltar para o LibreOffice.
<EduardeCalibal> Trovic, isso, esqueci de ver, tem que usar o lspci, se estiver lá o driver carregou ele.
<oscarmauricio> EduardeCalibal: éé, tem razão
<oscarmauricio> <Trovic> não achei nenhum drive para ubuntu
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que esse tipo de modem usa o softmodem alguma coisa.
<Trovic> vai na ubuntu-forum vai que jah desenvolveram driver pro seu modem
<Trovic> foi lah que eu achei pro meu motorola sm56
<oscarmauricio> <Trovic> ok
<EduardeCalibal> Usa o lspci -nn e me consegue a assinatura dele (xxxx:yyyyy) que eu posso ver se já não tenho aqui.
<EduardeCalibal> Qualquer coisa jogo no meu servidor para você fazer download.
<oscarmauricio> ok...
<oscarmauricio> mais para eu acessar o terminal pressisarei reiniciar o pc, estou no XP
<EduardeCalibal> Pega pelo XP mesmo.
<EduardeCalibal> Vai nas propriedades dele, no sistema.
<EduardeCalibal> Agora esqueci o caminho.
<EduardeCalibal> Mas esta no avançado.
<Trovic> vai no cmd
<oscarmauricio> ok, um momento...
<Trovic> e digita  systeminfo
<oscarmauricio> <Trovic>
<oscarmauricio> <Trovic> ok
<EduardeCalibal> No Windows aparece assim.  VEN_xxxx&DEV_yyyy  Preciso deste trecho.
<oscarmauricio> ok...
<EduardeCalibal> Vou tocar serviço aqui, me chama quando encontrar...  Fui.
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<oscarmauricio> VEN_11C1&DEV_....
<oscarmauricio> 0620&SUBSYS_062011C1&REV
<oscarmauricio> isso serve???
<EduardeCalibal> Momento...
<EduardeCalibal> Ok...  11C1 é a Agere.
<EduardeCalibal> Modelo...
<EduardeCalibal> Chipset SV92PP
<EduardeCalibal> Já vejo se tenho aqui...
<oscarmauricio>  Agere PCI-SV92PP
<EduardeCalibal> Já encontrei aqui os dados dele.
<EduardeCalibal> Vou procurar e já te confirmo se tenho esse.
<oscarmauricio> ok, obrigado.
<EduardeCalibal> É, este não faz parte do meu acerto.  Mas achei um pacote chamado martian-modem que pode servir para ele.
<EduardeCalibal> Vou instalar aqui e já tento confirmar a informação...
<oscarmauricio> ok. Muito obrigado.
<EduardeCalibal> E um tutorial mais recente...
<EduardeCalibal> http://www.zoomdigital.com.br/modem-agere-system-v92-no-ubuntu-804/
<EduardeCalibal> (2 anos...)
<oscarmauricio> ok, irei ver
<EduardeCalibal> De qualquer forma irá ter que estar no Linux para fazer os testes.
<EduardeCalibal> Quando o fizer.
<Ubuntu-SP> pessoal, vou colar uma informação do cartão de crédito Linux
<Ubuntu-SP> Linux Credit Card - No Annual Fee - Low Introductory APR - http://www.linuxfoundation.org/programs/linux-credit-card
<Ubuntu-SP> Linux Foundation will receive $50 as well as a percentage of every purchase made with the Linux credit card
<oscarmauricio> ok, irei baixar, reiniciar e instalar e depois te informo.
<EduardeCalibal> oscarmauricio, aquele atalho do endereço não esta operando mais
<EduardeCalibal> http://phep2.technion.ac.il/linmodems/packages/ltmodem/11c11040/agrsm-ubuntu8.04.1-2.6.24-19-generic.tar.gz
<EduardeCalibal> Esse que passei agora esta operando anida.
<EduardeCalibal> ainda.
<EduardeCalibal> Se não se incomoda com inglês...  http://www.a110wiki.de/wiki/Modem
<EduardeCalibal> (Maldito spammer)
<oscarmauricio> EduardeCalibal: Muito obrigado, muito obrigado mesmo, já ajudou bastante. Valeu, flw.
<EduardeCalibal> Vou voltar para o serviço, qualquer coisa me chama que vejo o alerta aqui.
<EduardeCalibal> Até.
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<didi> <Ubuntu-SP> Linux Foundation will receive $50 as well as a percentage of every
<didi>             purchase made with the Linux credit card
<didi> ???
<didi> O cara esqueceu o começo da frase.
<didi> Assim, do jeito que está, esta errado.
<oscarmauricio> ok, fwl muito obrigado a todos vocês são féra!!!
<ElDeablo> Boa noite
<YuriBokaleffy178>  oi
<YuriBokaleffy178>  blz man
<claudio-tux> Boa noite
<claudio-tux> alguem sabe como alterar a cor das janelas de menus do tema ambiance?
<EngSkeeter> opa, euoutra vez :P
<EngSkeeter> alguem aqui conhece o opensuse?
<EngSkeeter> eu gosto muito do kde e do opensuse, mas tava pensando em usar o ubuntu no meu desktop tbm
<EngSkeeter> sera que vale a pena a mudanca?
<claudio-tux> EngSkeeter: com certeza vale a pena
<Rubem> È questão de gosto, usei OpenSuse(KDE) durante 7 meses é um ótimo distro;
<EngSkeeter> pergunto pq sempre que tenteiusas gnome me arrependia
<EngSkeeter> pq no kde eu consigo mudar tudo do jeito que eu qro
<EngSkeeter> no gnome da pra fazer tbm?
<claudio-tux> dar sim
<claudio-tux> o kde é muito pesado
<EngSkeeter> e tambem li uma noticia que o ambiente do ubuntu vai mudar
<claudio-tux> onde vc leu isso?
<Calma> eu tenho 10.04 mesmo se tiver atualizado, vale a pena trocar pelo 10.10?
<EngSkeeter> acho que foi no ubuntued
<claudio-tux> sei lá , eu nao troco
<claudio-tux> :P
<EngSkeeter> se nao me engano vai ser na versao que sai em abril do proximo ano
<claudio-tux> deve ser o gnome 3.0
<claudio-tux> que vem com varias modificações
<EngSkeeter> nao eh uma tal unyt
<EngSkeeter> ou algo assim
<EngSkeeter> eu uso no meu netbook a versao netbook remix
<EngSkeeter> dai parece que a versao desktop vai ser parecido, mas sem gnome
<EngSkeeter> eu nao sei
<Rubem> È com gnome cara
<EngSkeeter> perae vou procurar a noticia, talvez entendi errado
<claudio-tux> e cole o link aqui
<EngSkeeter> http://www.baboo.com.br/conteudo/modelos/Ubuntu-1104-nao-usara-o-GNOME_a40230_z397.aspx
<xtreme4> tenho uma duvida
<EngSkeeter> http://www.linux-magazine.com.br/noticia/ubuntu_substituira_interface_gnome_na_proxima_versaeo
<Rubem> http://br-linux.org/2010/semantica-ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhall-nao-abandonara-o-gnome/
<Rubem> TOMA
<Rubem> LEIA
<Rubem> O que é mentira, como cito no meu texto, Jono Bacon confirmou que o  Ubuntu é uma distribuição GNOME. O que ocorre é que ao invés de usar  GNOME Shell irá usar Unity
<EngSkeeter> mas ainda nao entendi, qual a real mudança?
<Rubem> O que ocorre é que ao invés de usar  GNOME Shell irá usar Unity
<EngSkeeter> o gnome shell eh tipo o plasma do kde?
<gbs> nao
<EngSkeeter> seria mais uma camada de comunicaçao com o kernel??
#ubuntu-br 2010-11-05
<Rubem> BOA LEITURA: http://live.gnome.org/GnomeShell
<EngSkeeter> a ta
<EngSkeeter> entendi valeu
<EngSkeeter> outra coisa
<martinriggs> Boa noite pessoas!!!
<EngSkeeter> eu sempre achei que o gnome tirava a autonomia do usuário
<EngSkeeter> tipo, a simplicidade poderia reduzir a funcionalidade
<EngSkeeter> ou a liberdade de escolha
<EngSkeeter> estou enganado?
<Rubem> NÂO TOU ENTENDO È NADA. =D
<EngSkeeter> tipo, as vezes pra se fazer uma tarefa simples, mas pouco usual tem que se usar de artificios nao tao conhecido
<gbs> cara
<gbs> o gnome é tão ruim
<gbs> mas tao tosco
<gbs> que ele pode ter a aparencia completa do windows 7
<gbs> com um tema ae
<EngSkeeter> kkkkkk
<gbs> não vejo como, ele limitar o usuário
<gbs> tendo um poder desses
<licensed> o que isso tem a ver com ruim
<gbs> licensed, ironia
<licensed> peguei o bonde andando entao.. amlz
<gbs> o mark reclama muito do gnome ser meio xiita com mudanças
<UdontKnow> EngSkeeter: o gnome tem menos parametros de configuracao que o kde sim, mas na pratica ninguem tira uma semana inteira pra ficar tunando o shell grafico
<gbs> mas po, o treco é estável pra kct
<gbs> prefiro o gnome ao brinquedo de testes do qt da nokia, kde4.
<licensed> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk gbs mais respeito
<UdontKnow> EngSkeeter: limitar o usuario, dificilmente, pois vc pode trocar qq componente que nao goste
<gbs> Já usei o unity, e dou contribuições lá no  launchpad
<gbs> o unity tá longe, mas muuuuuuuuuuito longe
<gbs> do gnome-shell
<licensed> voces falam isso do gnome sem contar com o gnome-control-center ne?
<gbs> bugs no unity tem aos montes, nem o tradicional alt+f2 ou mesmo uma tecla super pra trazer um 'executar' estão funcionando
<licensed> eu ja pensei que o gnome fosse menos configuravel.. mas futucando eu vi que nao é limitado
<EngSkeeter> poise, eu percebi
<licensed> agora unity eu nao conheco, nem quero conhecer.. 11.x vou usar kde
<gbs> licensed, como falei, interface do windows 7 completa
<gbs> incluindo o menu iniciar do 7
<claudio-tux> finalmente unity é o que?
<gbs> claudio-tux, window manager
<EngSkeeter> tem como usar o compiz/
<gbs> até o 11.04 sair, o unity vai amadurecer muuuuuuuuuito
<claudio-tux> hum, vai substituir o nautilus?
<UdontKnow> claudio-tux: plano d ubuntu pra dominar o mundo
<gbs> EngSkeeter, ele usa o mutter, no lugar do compiz
<gbs> claudio-tux, nao, nautilus continua
<EngSkeeter> eh que o unity veio por padra
<forxtreme> ae pessoal
<claudio-tux> então
<forxtreme> como
<EngSkeeter> eu to testando o ubuntu no meu netbook
<gbs> vai substituir essas duas barras que você vê aí do gnome2, uma em cima e a outra embaixo, o unity nao tem isso, só tem uma barra na lateral esquerda
<gbs> basicamente, é isso que muda.
<forxtreme> configurar proxy
<EngSkeeter> poise exatamente essa que ta agora aqui no meu
<claudio-tux> tem algum screnshot ai?
<gbs> unity.ubuntu.com
<gbs> http://unity.ubuntu.com
<licensed> acho que eh a hora do kubuntu crescer
<gbs> aí tem screenshots
<gbs> licensed, desculpa, mas o KDE é sim um brinquedo de testes da nokia, pra testar o qt. :P
<licensed> gbs, eu nao tive infancia =D gosto de brinquedos
<gbs> licensed, apt-get install gnome-shell
<gbs> 4mb
<EngSkeeter> eu to querendo mudar essa barra da esquerda a um tempao e deixar so um dock legal que instalei, mas nao consigo
<gbs> e vc vai ver como é bacana o projeto :=)
<gbs> EngSkeeter, dá logout e manda abrir pelo gnome2
<claudio-tux> hum, entendi
<gbs> pelo unity nao da pra tirar n
<licensed> gbs, gnome-shell == unity?
<claudio-tux> vai ficar estilo netook
<gbs> gnome-shell == gnome shell, "concorrente" do unity
<claudio-tux> netbook
<gbs> então
<claudio-tux> a navegação no S.O.
<gbs> isso é ele HOJE
<licensed> certo
<EngSkeeter> hum
<gbs> até o 11.04 o unity vai mudar like hell
<claudio-tux> não gostei
<claudio-tux> não gosto disso
<EngSkeeter> tem ao menos como personalizar o unity?
<claudio-tux> acredito que é muito pouco personalizavel
<claudio-tux> tipo o ubuntu remix
<EngSkeeter> eu preciso instalar o GNOME Shell ou ele ja vem instalado?
<gbs> sim, o unity tem quase nada de personalização
<gbs> é uma coisa beeeeeeeeem pra usuário novato
<gbs> se você quiser testar o gnome-shell, precisa instalar
<claudio-tux> deixa sair e vamos ver no que dá
<EngSkeeter> tem que adicionar repositorio?
<gbs> nao
<gbs> no ubuntu 10.10
<gbs> basta apt-get install gnome-shell
<EngSkeeter> mas os dois ambientes podem ficar no mesmo sistema?
<gbs> sim
<EngSkeeter> vou tentar entao
<gbs> eu tenho aqui: unity, kde4, enlightenment, gnome2...
<EngSkeeter> nuuuuussa
<claudio-tux> eu queria que essas distros fossem padronizadas
<licensed> gbs, ai tao decidindo se vai ser gnome-shell ou unity eh?
<gbs> mas são
<gbs> *buntu é bem padronizado
<claudio-tux> muitas frescuras como essas deixa o novato confuso
<gbs> licensed, o ubuntu já disse que vai ser unity
<EngSkeeter> nao, eu que qro testar pra qual gosto mais
<gbs> claudio-tux, pelo contrário
<gbs> usuario novato nao sabe da existencia dessas coisas
<user> se quer distri padronizadas vai pra o window$ :P
<gbs> e ao ver diferentes distros ele ve sistema completamente diferente
<gbs> e são exatamente o que são
<gbs> o kernel é o mesmo, o sistema nao :=)
<claudio-tux> mas isso dificulta o apredizado
<gbs> o kernel do android é linux
<licensed> desculpa enxer o saco, mas qual o motivo da mudanca do ambiente grafico padrao? eh pq o gnome nao tem muitas mudancas é?
<claudio-tux> pra gente que ja conhece é uma blz
<gbs> o kernel do android é linux, você acha android dificil de usar?
<claudio-tux> mas para o usurio novato isso congffunde bastante
<gbs> nao confunde
<claudio-tux> é sua opnião
<gbs> nao
<gbs> é teste
<claudio-tux> na minha visão confunde
<gbs> poe um kde pra um usuario
<EngSkeeter> concordo com gbs
<gbs> e um gnome pro mesmo usuario
<user> nós só conhcemos por que estudamos e aprendemos, acontece com todo muito que se interessa e batalha por aprender alguma coisa...! :D
<gbs> pra ele, vao ser DOIS sistemas completamente diferentes
<claudio-tux> qual a pergunta mais feita por novos usuarios?
<gbs> por isso ele nao vai confundir
<gbs> e é o que são.
<claudio-tux> " o que é melhor gnome ou kde"?
<gbs> usuario novato nao pergunta isso
<EngSkeeter> acho que so nao usa que ja comeca achando que eh dificl
<gbs> alias, usuario nao pergunta isso
<licensed> tambem acho.. nunca vi ninguem novato perguntar
<gbs> usuario nao sabe o que é gnome nao sabe o que é kde
<user> não existe melhor nem pior, só mais adequado!
<gbs> :=)
<claudio-tux> user: concordo
<EngSkeeter> como decoram o nome de todos os personagens de todas as novelas da globo e nao aprendem que nao se deve apara toda passta que ve?
<gbs> existe pior, kde é pior, qt é pior.
<claudio-tux> rapaz isso é uma discurssão sem limites
<licensed> gbs, pq pior kra? pq crasha
<licensed> ?
<EngSkeeter> nao acho que seja pior
<gbs> to falando só pra tocar o terror no licensed
<claudio-tux> o problema do KDE é o consumo de memoria
<licensed> gbs, fica xingando meu kde ae vei =/
<claudio-tux> é muito alto
<gbs> o problema do KDE é o QT :D
<EngSkeeter> vcs conhecem o gentoo?
<gbs> sobre padronizacao de desktops
<claudio-tux> o gnome ou xfce4 parece uma pena em relação ao KBE
<licensed> gbs, nao é QT, é CUTE!
<claudio-tux> *KDE
<licensed> gbs, leia QT: CU TE
<gbs> gnome2 tem essa mesma cara, há anos
<EngSkeeter> eu usei o gentoo com kde e meu amigo era uma bala
<gbs> licensed, nem vou dizer o que eu leio
<claudio-tux> EngSkeeter: ele pode ser rapido, dependendo da maquina
<EngSkeeter> nao
<licensed> gbs, quando voce for se referir ao QT, escreva CUTE
<claudio-tux> mas olha o consumo de memoria dele
<EngSkeeter> no mesmo computador\
<EngSkeeter> o negocio eh que no gentoo vc escolhe tudo que vai fazer, o que dificulta no inicio
<licensed> o unity é feito em CUTE é?
<EngSkeeter> mas depois de pronto fica perfeito
<gbs> única vantagem do gentoo
<licensed> esse lance de unity é pra netbook vei.. nao sei que invencao
<gbs> é o lance de compilar cada programa pra tua máquina
<claudio-tux> o arch linux tb é muito rapido
<gbs> se vc nao souber especificar qual sua máquina, pro gentoo
<EngSkeeter> poise, isso que da trabalho
<gbs> nao tem vantagem nenhuma, e ainda vai demorar um século pra ter o sistema rodando perfeito
<claudio-tux> gostei do fedora 13
<gbs> eu usei slackware por anos
<gbs> já cansei dessa vida :=)
<claudio-tux> heheheh
<claudio-tux> é um saco
<gbs> apesar de q de vez em quando tenho minhas recaídas
<EngSkeeter> eu to meio preguiçoso por esses tempos
<EngSkeeter> por isso to tentando no ubuntu rsrsrsrs
<claudio-tux> melhor coisa é só se preocupar em usar
<claudio-tux> o ubuntu e fedora 13 vem pronto
<gbs> gentoo configurado certinho com as flags do gcc -o2 -mtune, march, msse e tal
<gbs> fica filezinho
<EngSkeeter> o suse eh muito bom nesse aspecto tambem, mas a comunidade do ubuntu eh enorme
<gbs> mas é 3 dias da tua vida q tu perde :P
<claudio-tux> EngSkeeter: tem razão
<claudio-tux> quando comecei no linux entrei pelo opensuse
<claudio-tux> muito bom tb
<claudio-tux> mas a comunidade é minima
<EngSkeeter> poise, isso derruba
<EngSkeeter> eu comecei com slackware, fui pro gentoo, mandriva, suse e agora ubuntu
<claudio-tux> sair do fedora por um problema no lazarus
<claudio-tux> não queria rodar legal
<claudio-tux> e não tenho tempo de ficar brigando com o S.O.
<EngSkeeter> tava pensando em deixa dual boot com o suse pra ver como seria, mas ate isso me cansa
<claudio-tux> EngSkeeter: ahuahauhauha
<EngSkeeter> olha so isso, ontem eu tive um problema com o evolution
<EngSkeeter> passeia a tarde toda aqui nessa sala tentando arrumar
<claudio-tux> com o perdão da palavra...
<EngSkeeter> achei que eu que nao sabia usar, ma foi um bug pq tinha muitas mensagens
<claudio-tux> Evolution é uma BOSTA!!!
<EngSkeeter> poise ai instalei o thunderbird
<EngSkeeter> mas queria que ele tivesse mais integracao com o ambiente
<user> pra mim o eveolution funciona direito e nunca me deu desgoto não! :)
<claudio-tux> demora uma eternidade para apresentar as mensagens IMAP
<EngSkeeter> eu tava com duas contas pop, uma do gmail e outra do htmail
<EngSkeeter> tava usando tem uns tres dias
<claudio-tux> por falar nisso...
<claudio-tux> nesse momento ele está travado
<claudio-tux> tenho que usar o killl nele
<EngSkeeter> =tinha umas 1800 mensagesn (600mb)
<user> :O
<EngSkeeter> dai nao exibia mais a lista de mensagens ou mensagens recentes
<EngSkeeter> cara fiquei muito puto
<EngSkeeter> tentei de tudo, de tudo mesmo a tarde toda, estava disposto, mas instalei o thunder
<gbs> eu uso gmail, no site
<gbs> o.o
<claudio-tux> ontem fui dar suporte a um cliente que na caixa de entrada dele tinha 59610 email (6.4GB )
<EngSkeeter> eh que as vezes fico sem net
<EngSkeeter> caraca
<claudio-tux> é muita coisa
<EngSkeeter> gosto de pop pq as vezes to sem net ai fica facil pra achar
<EngSkeeter> tipo, minha net eh da claro
<EngSkeeter> eu moro em maraba
<EngSkeeter> sudeste do pará
<user> só mandam livro pra essa cara, tipo da grossura de uma biblia de estudos...?! :P
<EngSkeeter> nuuuuuussa
<EngSkeeter> acho que vou usar ubuntu no meu pc mesmo, o gnome shell ja instalou aqui no nete
<EngSkeeter> cara eu gosto muito desse synaptics
<EngSkeeter> no zypper tem que fazer tudo que ele ja faz pra mim
<EngSkeeter> tipo baixar os arquivos duas vezes se reinstalar um programa
<EngSkeeter> vou logar no gnome shel
<gbs> nao precisa relogar
<gbs> basta digitar no terminal gnome-shell --replace
<gbs> alt f2 - gnome-shell --replace
<gbs> melohr
<gbs> melhor*
<EngSkeeter> eu tava com uma duvida, esse gnome-do eh o mesmo alt+f2?
<gbs> n
<gbs> programa diferente
<gbs> tem umas funcoes a mais
<gbs> mas sim, faz a mesma coisa
<EngSkeeter> eh que aqui nao tem alt+f2
<EngSkeeter> tive que instalar esse gnome-do, e ainda assim nao pude configurar como akt+f2
<juizmill> boa noite
<claudio-tux> boa
<juizmill> galera alguem aqui já rodo algum jogo do windows no ubuntu
<juizmill> ?
<claudio-tux> rapaz na verdade o que quero mudar é a cor dos menus do tema ambiance
<claudio-tux> é perto eu queria colocar um branco ou coisa assim
<licensed> juizmill, eu rodo world of warcraft.. para games tu pode ir no #ubuntugames
<EngSkeeter> tem o radiance que eh branco
<juizmill> licensed eu já fui lá ontem ninguem ajudo
<juizmill> vo tenta agora
<claudio-tux> EngSkeeter: verdade, mas eu quero o tema ambiance com as janelas dos menus bramco
<EngSkeeter> a ta
<licensed> juizmill, deve ser porque o pessoal nao está online no momento. mas pessoal que saca de jogos é so la
<EngSkeeter> na oda pra personalizar as cores?
<claudio-tux> oda?
<juizmill> num tem como vc me ajuda já qui vc  configuro o seu
<EngSkeeter> opa, nao da
<EngSkeeter> achoo que deu zebra  aqui
<EngSkeeter> vou tirar um print da tela aqui
<EngSkeeter> http://uploaddeimagens.com.br/imagem/index/91Captura_de_tela-3.png
<EngSkeeter> eh assim  mesmo?
<EngSkeeter> ata
<EngSkeeter> tem umas parada bacanas aqui neh?
<EngSkeeter> nao sabia que o gnome tinha mudado tanto
<user> EngSkeeter: se quer ver o 3 vai no you tube... :)
<EngSkeeter> tem como ativar essa exibicao de atividades so passando o mouse pro canto?
<user> alguem sabe dizer como se concerta a formatação das letras no irc...?! Aqui tá aparecendo um monte de letras trocas por interrogações... :S
<user> alguma ideia ai pessoas...?!
<user> ^^
<EngSkeeter> user: nao eh por causa da fonte?
<user> não sei...
<user> mas a do aplicativo ou do sistema inteiro...?!
<EngSkeeter> mudou o tema antes do erro nas fontes?
<user> tá padrão o tema do ubuntu 10.04..
<user> é só com esse programa aqui que isso acontece...
<EngSkeeter> hum, ja tentou mudar a fonte?
<EngSkeeter> eu nao encontrei onde fica a codificaçao de caracteres
<vitorlobo> rodei o maya 2009 no ubuntu
<vitorlobo> olha q maravilha
<user> do programa acabei de fazer...
<user> parabéns!
<EngSkeeter> funfou?
<vitorlobo> sim
<user> :)
<vitorlobo> funfou beleza
<vitorlobo> e é o maya 32 hein
<vitorlobo> 32 bits
<EngSkeeter> blz
<vitorlobo> esse playOfLinux
<vitorlobo> é uma maravilha
<vitorlobo> instalei com ele
<vitorlobo> rodou photoshop cs5
<vitorlobo> maya...
<EngSkeeter> esse programa eh uma front end pro wine?
<vitorlobo> roda até starcraft 2
<vitorlobo> sim
<EngSkeeter> hum, vou testar
<user> até daqui um pouco...
<vitorlobo> dual boot nunca mais
<vitorlobo> me livrei do fardo pesado chamado windows
<vitorlobo> vai timbora carniça
<vitorlobo> :O
<EngSkeeter> kkkkk
<EngSkeeter> isso ai
<EngSkeeter> saindo pro jantar!
<vitorlobo> flws ae
<mangojambo> Olá preciso tirar umas dúvidas quanto ao uso do SVN ...  Preciso criar um repositório local ..  Eu vi que é o comando svnadmin create pasta ... mas isso eu crio apenas para um projeto, correto? Ou isso cria um local onde irei inserindo outros projetos ?
<EngSkeeter> de volta!!!!
<Nilodanx521> como eu gravo uma arquivo de imagem .img no ubuntu???
<Nilodanx521> alguem sabe ae?
<Nilodanx521> :-D
<icebreaker> galera, no ubuntu 10.10, toda vez que coloco para fazer alguma coisa que utilize o audio sem usar fone de ouvido, ele começa a travar e ficar lento
<icebreaker> acredito que pode ser algo, ou no drive de audio ou no alsa mixer
<icebreaker> alguem sabe algum mixer pa substituir o alsa
<icebreaker> ?
<Piber> melhor ir no canal internacional
<peregrinator_six> Bom dia.
<xNetoXMartinsx> boa noite aqui em Joao Pessoa!
<xNetoXMartinsx> =D
<sexpistol> boa noite
<peregrinator_six> :)
<insert> licensed fdp
<licensed> insert, boa noite? quem é voce? sem xingamentos aqui amigo por gentilesza
<Abdullah_bin_Abd> insert licensed oi
<Abdullah_bin_Abd> !baixar
<ubottu-br> Ubuntu 10.10.10 saiu! Atualize/instale agora o seu: http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ -- Baixem torrents! E ajudem o próximo a baixar mais rápido também :)
<peregrinator_six> !clima
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'clima' not found
<Abdullah_bin_Abd> ei licensed
<Abdullah_bin_Abd> da pra instalar o replay media catcher
<Abdullah_bin_Abd> no llinux
<Abdullah_bin_Abd> o/
<licensed> Abdullah_bin_Abd, tem muitas alternativas pra isso.. programas e extensoes do firefox
<Abdullah_bin_Abd> cite um por gentileza
<licensed> youtube-dl
<Abdullah_bin_Abd> baixa rtsp?
<Abdullah_bin_Abd> baixar nao, gravar melhor dizendo
<licensed> so testando nunca testei
<Abdullah_bin_Abd> nao funfa vleho
<Abdullah_bin_Abd> =/
<Abdullah_bin_Abd> enfim
<Abdullah_bin_Abd> flw
<peregrinator_six> o que esse tal replay media catcher faz...?!
<peregrinator_six> foi embora... :(
<licensed> grava stream
<licensed> peregrinator_six, ele quer enxer o saco so.. conhecido meu.. nem usa linux
<peregrinator_six> ah tá, então já se foi bem tarde... :P
<peregrinator_six> rsrsrrs!
<peregrinator_six> então bom dia pra quem fica... :)
<claudio-tux> boa noite
<claudio-tux> alguma alma viva aqui?
<vitorlobo>  fala rapaziada
<maraujo_3> bom dia a todos
<maraujo_3> \O/
<maraujo_3> alguem em casa?
<maraujo_3> ola o sorvete
<maraujo_3> sorvete ai ow
<maraujo_3> kkkk
<maraujo_3> cara todo mundo zzzz??
<maraujo_3> nozes, ?
<maraujo_3> Patricia, ?
<maraujo_3> o papa. ?
<maraujo_3> bem bom dia
<maraujo_3> fui me
<vitorlobo> cara
<vitorlobo> eu fico pra chorar
<vitorlobo> q zorra é essa
<vitorlobo> q n conheci ubuntu antes
<vitorlobo> mudou minha vida
<vitorlobo> auhauhauhahuaa
<vitorlobo> maraujo_3: instalei o maya hj man...e rodei
<vitorlobo> quem manda ser teimoso rodei na marra
<vitorlobo> Patricia: ola?
 * vitorlobo agora q vi q ele saiu
 * vitorlobo fail
<YuriBokaleffy178>  oi
<YuriBokaleffy178>  blz man
<Guest15170> bom dia
<Guest15170> alguém pode me dar uma ajuda?
<Nilodanx521> pessoas!!!
<Nilodanx521> como eu gravo .nrg no ubuntu???
<mangojambo> Olá, preciso de uma ajuda sobre SVN ...alguém aqui manja ?
<bino> bom dia
<geraamte> bom dia
<geraamte> tudo beleza?
<victor__> Ola pessoal alguem por aki pra dar uma forca?
<YuriBokaleffy254>  oi
<YuriBokaleffy254>  blz man
<Kai_Hikari> yo
<ffr76> bom dia
<sandrossv> Bom dia
<adrianoc> pessoal, além da Solis, quem mais tem certificação da canonical aqui no brasil ?
<liox_> bom dia
<liox_> pessoal
<liox_> estou implementando um servidor web para desenvolvimento em uma vm gostaria de saber como configurar para acessar por um nome em vez do ip
<ffr76> liox_estas usando o Apache?
<nozes> liox_, no site vivaolinux tem muitos artigos, da uma olhada!
<mcvj> Bom dia a todos !!!
<Romil> bom dia
<Wanusa_w> Bom dia pessoal, preciso de uma ajudinha rapida, nao consigo usar as fontes do windows arial times e etc.. apesar de o msttcorefonts x-ttcidfont-conf constarem como instalados..
<Paulo_Carvalho> alguem já usou o cinefx?
<marcos__> ola
<YuriBokaleffy254>  oi
<YuriBokaleffy254>  blz man
<victor__> ola pessoal alguem pode me ajudar
<sandrossv> victor__: Não precisa pedir pra perguntar ;)
<victor__> eh o seguinte to com um probleminha com o Lusca (squid) intalei aki e tah funfando blz, mas hj d manha na facul conectei a internet e o navegador so abria as imagens do cache e naum renovava as imagens
<sandrossv> hmm
<sandrossv> victor__: tenta apagar o cache do squid, ou configurar o tempo do cache
<victor__> sandrossv com faco isso? e qria tb q guardasse no chache, mas q fosse renovado sempre por informacoes novas
<sandrossv> victor__: da uma olhada no arquivo de configuração d squid
<victor__> sandrossv jah vi o arquivo, voce qr dar uma olhada?
<vitorlobo> falae rapaziada
<evandrox> olá, alguem sabe dizer se existe um comando no terminal em que eu possa salvar em arquivo texto o resultado de um comando anterior
<Andre_Gondim> evandrox, você pode direcionar a saída
<Andre_Gondim> evandrox, comando >> arquivoDestino.txt
<sandrossv> victor__: Não sei como te ajuda cara
<sandrossv> victor__: tenta no #squid
<sandrossv> victor__: pelo q eu pesquisei parece q não tem como simplismente configurar isso no squid
<Kirikou> vitorlobo ola :)
<evandrox> Andr_Gondim, preciso especificar o caminho também?
<Kirikou> nozes: ping
<Andre_Gondim> evandrox, se não o fizer vai sair no diretório em que estiveres
<Andre_Gondim> evandrox, se desejar mudar aí tu faz comando >> caminho/completo/da/saída.txt
<Kirikou> Andre_Gondim :D :D boa tarde :)
<vitorlobo> cara
<vitorlobo> qto mais o dia vai passando
<evandrox> ok, o arquivo direcionado já deve estar criado ou vai ser criado no hora?
<vitorlobo> mais estou amando esse ubuntu
<vitorlobo> pouta merda
<vitorlobo> :O
<Andre_Gondim> Kirikou, boa
<Kirikou> :)
<Andre_Gondim> evandrox, se não existir ele vai criar
<vitorlobo> sou usuario de windows a mais de 10 anos
<vitorlobo> 10 minutos no ubuntu ....me fez perder a cabeça
<vitorlobo> formatei a zorra toda pra deixar ele como padrao
<vitorlobo> :O
<evandrox> estou recebendo esta resposta: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<Andre_Gondim> evandrox, cola como estás fazendo aqui no canal
<evandrox> df hd.txt
<Andre_Gondim> evandrox, faltou direcionar
<Andre_Gondim> evandrox, df >> hd.txt
<evandrox> André desculpe minha ignorancia, não tenho intimidade com  terminal
<evandrox> acho que estou me perdendo no inicio do caminho
<evandrox> estou como evandro@ubuntu: e com um comando ls vejo a pasta evando ou pasta pessoal
<leleobhz> boa tarde pessoal!
<leleobhz> Andre_Gondim: opa, sumido! :D
<evandrox> tentei usar o comando como: df evandro/hd/hd1.txt mas não foi
<Andre_Gondim> leleobhz, opa
<leleobhz> Andre_Gondim: tá sumido rapaz
<Andre_Gondim> evandrox, tá faltando o direcionador >>
<hggdh> alguém por cá conhece braulioareis?
<evandrox> Consegui, obrigado
<licensed> eu queria ter uma previsao de quando vai sair o kernel .36 no ubuntu. é possivel?
<crimeboy> canal tecnico
<ffr76> alguem pode me ajudar com o bind9 ???
<rsfreitas> oi
<rsfreitas> um amigo istalou o 10.04 e não está ouvindo o som, embora esteje rodando no player
<rsfreitas> então ele já instalou os codecs mp3
<Kirikou> wget
<rsfreitas> tem um note compact com amd driver nvidia
<Kirikou> parametro -m
<Kirikou> tenho duvidas a usar ele
<Kirikou> :S
<Kirikou> :(
<Kirikou> :D deu certo
<Kirikou> obrigada :)
<rsfreitas> Boa Tarde
<Kirikou> rsfreitas restricted-extras?
<Kirikou> sudo alsa force-reload
<Kirikou> da isso ai e veja
<Kirikou> instale o mplayer
<Kirikou> e faz isso
<rsfreitas> ele usa o gnome
<Kirikou> sudo mplayer *.mp
<Kirikou> sudo mplayer *.mp3
<Kirikou> entre na pasta
<Kirikou> idai que usa gnome? :S
<Kirikou> tenta ai,
<rsfreitas> ok
<Kirikou> :D :D :D ta vindo o site inteirinho :D :D :D
<Kirikou> config.php
<Kirikou> ;)
<Kirikou> Andre_Gondim: ping esta ai?
<Kirikou> Andre_Gondim: :S como que eu me conecto em um msql assim remoto :S eu so sei pelo phpmyadmin, mas queria pelo terminal :S, como que eu faço backup dele?, tenho o login :D
<Andre_Gondim> Kirikou, faz dois anos que não mexo com mysql nem com banco de dados, não saberia te ajudar
<Kirikou> mmm
<Kirikou> Andre_Gondim: sem problemas :P
<Kirikou> eque sabe ne preguiça de google it :P
<liox__> Kirikou:
<liox__> cara
<liox__> Kirikou: vc tem o host do mysql?
<Kirikou> nao tem o endereço completo
<Kirikou> no configuration.php esta apenas localhost
<liox__> vc pode usar um front-end p isso tipo o mysql gui tools
<Kirikou> :S
<liox__> tem la o mysql administrator e vc consegue gerar o backup
<Kirikou> nao vou entrar pelo navegador
<Kirikou> "eu so sei pelo phpmyadmin"
<Kirikou> "mas queria pelo terminal "
<liox__> Kirikou: pelo phpmyadmin tb
<liox__> vc consegue fazer o backup
<marcos__>  /msg NickServ identify marcola
<Kirikou> eu sei
<Kirikou> mas nao posso
<Kirikou> :S
<Kirikou> marcos__ ¬¬
<Kirikou> marcos__: aiaiai
<Kirikou> liox__ deixa para la :S vc nao conseguiu entender :S poucos consegue entender :S
<liox__> Kirikou: pois eh cara se você nao tem o host n tem como conectar
<liox__> localhost n vai
<Kirikou> :S
<Kirikou> vou ligar uma vm windows e entrar por ela
<Kirikou> :)
<Kirikou> pronto
<Kirikou> ou user@site.com
<Kirikou> :S
<Kirikou> achei :P
<liox__> ou usar o ip
<liox__> tb da se vc n souber o host
<marcos__>  /msg NickServ SET PASSWORD vasco_123
<ffr76> alguem pode me ajudar com a configuração  do servidor DNS bind9 ???
<Kirikou> :S
<EngSkeeter> wow boa tarde!
<EngSkeeter> alguem teve problemas em instalar ubuntu 1010 em computador com placa nvidia?
<liox__> alguem ai esta usando o ubuntu server ja implementou servidores com ele?
<vitorlobo> boa
<vitorlobo> EngSkeeter:  eu tive...mas ja resolvi
<EngSkeeter> vitorlobo: eu to querendo instalar no meu desktop
<vitorlobo> qual o modelo?
<EngSkeeter> a placa eh Geforce 8500GT
<EngSkeeter> eu inicio com a opcao nomodeset
<EngSkeeter> senao nao funfa o driver
<EngSkeeter> mas depois que instalo, nao tem a opcao pra por nomodeset denovo
<vitorlobo> EngSkeeter: Sistema > Administração > Drivers adicionai >  Nvidia versão 173
<vitorlobo> e ja elvis
<vitorlobo> :P
<EngSkeeter> mas, isso na instalacao?
<vitorlobo> nao...depois de instalado
<EngSkeeter> mas nao liga, o monitor apaga
<vitorlobo> vc instala, faz a atualização e depois vai nesse caminho ai
<vitorlobo> EngSkeeter o normal é ele usar aquele sub driver do proprio ubuntu pra sustentar o video
<vitorlobo> o.O
<EngSkeeter> como faco pra enviar sinal pro kernel antes de ligar?
<vitorlobo> a nao ser
<vitorlobo> q vc ponha em modo " teste pelo cd" antes de instalar
<vitorlobo> mete instalar por la
<vitorlobo> e vê oq acontece
<vitorlobo> o.O
<EngSkeeter> eu tinha esse problema no suse, mas era so fazer o kernel nao carregar nenhum modo que podia entrar no sistema
<EngSkeeter> a vou ttenta
<vitorlobo> EngSkeeter: estranho o monitor apagar...eu deletei todos os drivers de video do sistema eo ubuntu ainda sim rodou
<rickwap> ola pessoal
<EngSkeeter> poise, o negocio dessa placa eh nao iniciar com o drive do sistema e sim com aquele generico
<EngSkeeter> a perae
<rickwap> Pessoal preciso de uma ajudinha
<EngSkeeter> apareceu aqui no livecd a opcao de instalar um driver
<vitorlobo> deveria iniciar o generico sem problemas
<rickwap> alguem sabe fzer logo?
<vitorlobo> e vc instalar o drive da placa depois
<EngSkeeter> se eu instalar no live vai funfar depois?
<vitorlobo> vai
<vitorlobo> aqui funfou
<EngSkeeter> vou tentar ja digo o que aconteceu
<EngSkeeter> tem dois drivers: V173 e VCurrente (recomendado) qual instalo?
<rickwap> alguem sabe fzer logo?
<EngSkeeter> vitorlobo: tem dois drivers: V173 e VCurrente (recomendado) qual instalo?
<rickwap> (recomendado) ;ogico
<EngSkeeter> rsrsrs
<rickwap> logico
<vitorlobo> EngSkeeter: v173
<vitorlobo> EngSkeeter: o recomendado deu um pau no sense aqui
<EngSkeeter> blz
<EngSkeeter> a logica nao funfou rsrsrs
<vitorlobo> apagou o monitor geral
<vitorlobo> :P
<vitorlobo> o v173 foi suave
<rickwap> hi rsrsrs
<rickwap> k placa grafica voces tao usando?
<vitorlobo> a minha é a mesma q a dele
<rickwap> nome?
<vitorlobo>  Geforce 8500GT
<EngSkeeter> :( sem net no pc, tem como baixar por esse e instalar no outro?
<rickwap> blz
<rickwap> tem sim
<vitorlobo> o complicado é saber via o site da nvidia como instalar
<vitorlobo> exatamente esse driver
<EngSkeeter> outra abordagem, como faco pro grub me esperar?
<vitorlobo> ta usando dual boot?
<EngSkeeter> nao
<EngSkeeter> tipo mandar o "nomodeset" po kernel
<EngSkeeter> assim funfa no suse
<vitorlobo> eis a questao :S
<vitorlobo> dr.google tdo responde
<vitorlobo> :O
<EngSkeeter> kkk
<rickwap> nimguem percebe de photoshop ai?
<vitorlobo> EngSkeeter: pq largou o suse?
<EngSkeeter> queria testar o ubuntu a muito tempo
<vitorlobo> rickwap: há muitas moradas no céu amém irmao
<vitorlobo> rickwap: deve ter de gimp
<vitorlobo> :O
<EngSkeeter> e tambem por conta do suporte
<vitorlobo> ao q me parece
<rickwap> Vitor nao entendi
<vitorlobo> o ubuntu da um supporte a Brś maior q o fedora eo suse
<EngSkeeter> poise, e tambem as atualizacoes do ubuntu sao mais rpidas
<vitorlobo> rickwap: geralmente o pessoal q usa ubuntu, usa SL - Software Livre .... ou seja..... gimp
<vitorlobo> mas......deve haver algum piá com photoshop quem sabe
<EngSkeeter> gosto muito do suse, mas queria variar um pouco
<Yutaka> ita o host caiu :P
<EngSkeeter> gimp?
<EngSkeeter> eu uso
<vitorlobo> o.O
<rickwap> e com o gimp posso criar logo?
<EngSkeeter> com certeza
 * vitorlobo isso q é subestimar o gimp
<EngSkeeter> kkkk
<vitorlobo> gimp n é paint brush n mano
<rickwap> valeu, e que to precisando criar um logo urgente
<EngSkeeter> olha isso http://www.ogimp.com.br/
<rickwap> blz
<EngSkeeter> ou, como faco pra habilitar o click com dois dedos no touchpad?
<vitorlobo> falando em touchpad
<vitorlobo> o meu do cell n quiz funcionar
<vitorlobo> fiquei zangado
<vitorlobo> e meti o pé nele
<vitorlobo> dei uma bicuda
<vitorlobo> ele funfou e quebrou
<vitorlobo> bicudapad
<EngSkeeter> nuuuuss
<EngSkeeter> HA JA SEI, vou entrar pelo livecd e editar o grub!!!!
<evandrox> boa tarde
<evandrox> alguém sabe me dizer se existe um comando para abrir uma pagina da internet pelo terminal?
<EngSkeeter> lynx
<EngSkeeter> mas acho que tem que instalar
<ffr76> Boa tarde
<EngSkeeter> onde fica o menu.lst do grub?
<ffr76> evandrox no terminal w3m ea pagina
<vitorlobo> esse tal de grub me lembra a gunbound
<EngSkeeter> como faco pra editar as configura'coes do grub?
<ffr76> alguem pode me ajudar com um DNS
<evandrox> ffr76 obrigado, era o que eu imaginava
<ffr76> evandrox,de nada :>)
<EngSkeeter> ou alguem sabe como faco pra editar as opcoes de arranque do grub?
<Yutaka> nozes oi
<nozes> Yutaka, oie
<nozes> boa tarde!
<Yutaka> nozes :)
<nozes> -MemoServ- Memo 1 - Sent by Arcana, Nov 05 16:47:33 2010
<nozes> -MemoServ- ------------------------------------------
<nozes> -MemoServ- os host foi reiniciados, mas ja voltou,
<nozes> -MemoServ- Read 1 memos.
<Yutaka> :)
<nozes> Yutaka, com esse bnc pessoal fica achando que eu to on sem eu estar
<nozes> =/
<vma13> isto pode ajudar, EngSkeeter: http://ubuntuforum-pt.org/index.php/topic,58947.0.html
<Yutaka> nozes :D
<Yutaka> srsrsr
<nozes> olha ai o bnc entrou
<nozes> -MemoServ- Memo 1 - Sent by Arcana, Nov 05 16:47:33 2010
<nozes> -MemoServ- ------------------------------------------
<nozes> -MemoServ- os host foi reiniciados, mas ja voltou,
<nozes> -MemoServ- Read 1 memos.
<Yutaka> nozes :)
<nozes> pronto!
<nozes> Yutaka, falou comigo mais cedo?
<vitorlobo> as averes samos nozes
<Yutaka> nozes: uhumm
<Yutaka> nozes:  Sent by Arcana eu :D
<nozes> hum!
<nozes> conhece algum <Kirikou>?
<Yutaka>  /nickserv info Yutaka
<nozes> vitorlobo, boa tarde lobão
<Yutaka> nozes :P nao nao rsrsrs
<nozes> Yutaka, uhum
<EngSkeeter> nuuussa ta bem diferente o grub,  num sei mais nada :'(
<EngSkeeter> ele diz aqui q ta com uma espera de 10s, mas nao espera nada
<vitorlobo> a unica coisa q até entao me da agonia
<vitorlobo> é o unistaller do wine
<vitorlobo> que não funciona
<vitorlobo> tenho q deletar tudo via terminal
<vitorlobo> :S
<EngSkeeter> acho melhor eu tentar com net mesmo, vou tentar e jaja volto! flws!
<hggdh> bem. braulioareis suspended from launchpad
<Yutaka> :D voltei
<Yutaka> hggdh: oque é isso?
<hggdh> Yutaka: na esperanca que este usuário esteja por cá. Tentamos contacta-lo, sem resposta. Ele fez varias mudancas aleatorias em bugs
<Yutaka> -NickServ- braulioareis is not registered.
<Yutaka> mmm
<Yutaka> hggdh: da um ban no ip dele :P
<Yutaka> srrsrs
<hggdh> não sei qual seria o nick, apenas tenho o LP id
<Yutaka> mmm
<hggdh> Yutaka: já foi banned (isto é equivalente a sustencao em launchpad)
<datacrusher> ai seus nerds, alguem vai na cparty?
<Yutaka> hggdh: ;O
<hggdh> s/sustencao/suspencao/
<Yutaka> ^^
<datacrusher> sei que é offtopic
<datacrusher> mas quem for bora trocar umas figurinhas no ##ubuntu-br
<Yutaka> hggdh:  o gnome falha tanto porque ele tem muita coisa em python?
<Yutaka> ##ubuntu-br-offtopic <-- esse usável
<hggdh> Yutaka: não...
<Yutaka> ##ubuntu-br <-- nao tao usavel
<EduardeCalibal> Para mim o gnome sofre do mesmo problema do firefox...  Adições problemáticas.
<Yutaka> hggdh mmm
<hggdh> Yutaka: python é apenas uma linguagem de programacao; errors de programa são responsabilidade do programador, não da linguagem
<Yutaka> existe uma versao do ubuntu que roda ok em processadores intel, porque o gnome nao adota as mesma mudança que ocorre com o ubuntu perfeito
<Yutaka> processadores = placa grafica :s
<EduardeCalibal> O python roda interpretado não?
<hggdh> sim
<EduardeCalibal>   Achei que fosse.
<EduardeCalibal> Nunca parei para pesquisar.
<nozes> vcs não sabem de nada
<nozes> são tudo noob
<EduardeCalibal> Mas sendo o gnome compilado ele não pode ser feito em python então...
<Yutaka> nozes su ping nozes -s 2540 -f
<Yutaka> :P
<nozes> ahuauha
<nozes> nada a ver
<nozes> vcs não sabe nem o que  e html
<Yutaka> nozes usa ali mas pigando seu moldem :D
<nozes> quer ensinar os cara do gnome
<Yutaka> kkakakak
<nozes> Yutaka, nem sabe usar terminal
<Yutaka> :P
<Yutaka> o que é terminal?
<Yutaka> srrs
<Yutaka> :S
<Yutaka> nozes: desligar esta vindo uma chuva muito forte :S
<Yutaka> ate depois
<Yutaka> bjs
<EduardeCalibal> Terminal é o cara que vai fazer vertibular e chuta todas as questões na grade...
<EduardeCalibal> vestibular.
<Yutaka> ate hggdh
<hggdh> Yutaka: boas
<novato> Boa tarde a todos!
<Yutaka> vou desligar o host
<Yutaka> ate
<nozes> Yutaka, aki tb
<EduardeCalibal> Putz, olha a hora.  Tenho que trabalhar...  Fui.
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<nozes> EduardeCalibal, tu n sabe nem c#
<novato> Alguem sabe de um programa para locadora de vídeo para ubuntu?
<EduardeCalibal> Uso C e C++ nunca tocarei em C#...
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<nozes> uhauhauha
<nozes> to com uma apostila de C para ler
<nozes> so 900 paginas
<nozes> faltando coragem para começar
<novato> alguem sabe de um programa para locadora de video para ubuntu?
<EduardeCalibal> ...no passado, me apelidaram de Pastor por que andava com dois livros de C embaixo do braço...  Algo em torno de 600 páginas cada.  :D
<EduardeCalibal> Até.  AFK
<nozes> até abraço
<novato> algm sabe de um programa para locadora de video?
<novato> algm sabe de um programa para locadora de video?
<novato> Olá por favor alguem conhece um programa para locadora de vídeo baseado em ubuntu Linux?
<crimeboy> novato: procure por programas para catalogos em linux
<crimeboy> nunca vi nada especifico mas com certeza já dever ser solucoes proprias
<crimeboy> novato: um programa como esse sai barato encomendar
<crimeboy> http://www.sounerd.com.br/index.php/section-blog/67-Linux/247-catalogo-de-filmes-com-o-ceemedia.html
<peregrinator_six> Boa tarde.
<nozes> peregrinator_six, boa tarde
<novato> crimeboy aquele é só catalogo ou dá pra usar em locadora?
<nozes> td bem?
<crimeboy> novato: eu nunca experimentei, faća vc o teste e me diga
<novato> ok
<crimeboy> novato: vc tem locadora?
<crimeboy> novato: do que precisa num programa de locadora alem do catalogo?
<novato> tenho uma livraria e uso o stoq como gerenciador, mas agora vamos começar a locar filmes tmbm
<novato> é preciso de um programa de locadora, cadastro e tudo mais
<crimeboy> novato: é pra linux esse stoq?
<novato> é um gerenciador empresarial excelente para linux
<crimeboy> novato: ele nao cobre a parte de locacao?
<novato> crimeboy aqui controla tudo compra, venda, estoque, contas a pagar receber, impressora fiscal e tudo mais
<novato> não, não é feito para locação mais para gerenciamento comercial
<novato> na verdade vou ver na outra sala se ele tem essa função
<crimeboy> novato: vc paga algo com esse stoq? tipo "manutencao"?
<novato> crimeboy não, nada é um excelente software gerencial pra linux
<novato> entra no site www.stoq.com.br
<crimeboy> eu esotu vendo
<pibarnas> crimeboy:
<novato> divulga o software pra quem tem empresa não se sufocar mais ainda com esses gerenciadores que cobram manutenção e tudo mais
<crimeboy> pibarnas:
<nozes> pessoal do paraguai faz muitos programas
<crimeboy> novato: poe num texto tudo que vc precisa num programa como este, alem do catalogo, cadastro de clientes, entrada e saida
<crimeboy> novato: e me passa, quem sabe nao tenho alguma ideia.
<novato> crimeboy é um programa normal para locadora de vídeo só que open source para linux
<crimeboy> ok
<Yutaka> :D :D :D voltei
<novato> eu não sei muito bem sobre essas coisas, mas um similar a esses que existem para rwindows
<crimeboy> novato: vou pesquisar
<novato> crimeboy: ok agradeço
<crimeboy> novato: acha que alguem pagaria por algo assim?
<novato> no mundo linux sei não, eu creio que se o sistema começar a pegar da pra arrumar colaboradores, hoje o stoq já tem colaboradores
<novato> e eu sou um que divulgo e recomendo o software
<Yutaka> gbs: como ligar em uma ssh usando proxy :S
<novato> crimeboy: mais é possivel, se o sistema ficar bom e o valor não for o mesmo de arquitetura fechada quem sabe
<crimeboy> é que programadores também tem que comer
<rsfreitas> ubuntu lucid sem som no rithmbox?
<rsfreitas> codecs de mp3 já foram baixados
<Yutaka> sudo alsa force-reload <-- ja tentou :S
<rsfreitas> não
<Yutaka> :)
<rsfreitas> o botão de volume está ok
<Yutaka> fecha o killall rithmbox
<Yutaka> da um force reload, e depois alsamixer
<Yutaka> e da mais uma olhadinha no volume
<italocura> otimo final de semana all
<italocura> vou nessa
<italocura> brejinhas hahahahahhahhaha
<italocura> wazauppppp
<rsfreitas> digito killall rithmbox
<rickwap> ae blz
<Yutaka> rsfreitas ja ta tocando?
<rsfreitas> inda não to ajudando outro cara
<rickwap> alguem sabe fazer logos ai?
<rsfreitas> vou perguntar
<EduardeCalibal> rickwap, recomendo pegar o inkscape para praticar, faço muita coisa com ele hoje em dia...
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<rickwap> vc pode me ajudar eduarde?
<luan> hi
<rickwap> hi
<luan> tem aguem de boa vista
<rickwap> boa vista?
<luan> eh roraima
<rickwap> luan vc sabe faser logos?
<luan> eu nem sei oq eh to començando a usar o ubuntu 10.10
<luan> e tu usa q sistema op.
<rickwap> logos sao imagens com nomes
<rickwap> eu to usando o 10.04
<EduardeCalibal> AFK...
<luan> nao ,mas recomendo o 10.10 eh mais recursos
<rickwap> para instalar 10.10 tenho que remover o 10.04?
<luan> sim
<rickwap> opa
<luan> a atualização nao fica bacana
<rickwap> vc tem jogos instalados ai?
<luan> ainda nao instalei os pacotes
<rickwap> qual e a diferenca entre 10.04 e 10.10
<ElDeablo> Boa tarde
<rickwap> boa tarde el
<rickwap>  qual e a diferenca entre 10.04 e 10.10?
<marcos> um  é  o mais atual
<hggdh> 10.04 é LTS (Long Term Support, -- 3 anos para desktops e 5 anos para servidores), 10.10 é supported por 18 meses
<hggdh> 10.10 tem pacotes actualizados para Gnome 2.32, 10.04 está no Gnome 2.30
<hggdh> como é 'supported' em Portugues? Não me recordo...
<hggdh> suportado soa estranho
<Andre_Gondim> hggdh, suportado
<hggdh> Andre_Gondim: obrigado. Vergonhoso, não?
<Andre_Gondim> hggdh, é estranho hehe
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> lack of use, lack of use...
<liphvf> boa tarde!
<liphvf> como eu faço para criar ou alterar uma senha de desbloqueio????
<marcos> como  ouvir  musica  em um navegador em modo texto
<liphvf> como eu faço para criar ou alterar uma senha de desbloqueio????
<nozes> marcos, instala um play de musica em modo texto
<marcos> em um  navegador modo texto como  ouvir musica
<nozes> marcos, instala um navegador com suporte a audio em modo texto
<peregrinator_six> boa tarde marcos.
<marcos> nozes: qual?
<nozes> peregrinator_six, boa tarde, td bem?
<marcos> blz  peregrino
<peregrinator_six> marcos, tá usando o Compiz no seu Ubuntu 10.10...?!
<liphvf> como eu faço para criar ou alterar uma senha de desbloqueio????
<marcos> nao
<vinoo> pessoal, to tentando instalar o ubuntun 10.10 num note dell inspiron 14 n4030 mas o sistema nao carrega pelo cd,
<vinoo> aparece essa mensagem: GLib-WARNING **: getpwuid_r(): failed due to unknown user id (0)
<liphvf> qual é a chave padrão do ubuntu??? e como muda-la?
<luan> acho q estar com problemas
<nozes> liphvf, aki ensina passo a passo - http://bit.ly/aJLfmg
<liphvf> não é achava do root
<liphvf> eu já tentei ela
<liphvf> não funciona
<Cristiano-Dias> Boa tarde!!
<Cristiano-Dias> Ai, estou criando uma site, que depois de um consulta em mysql dependendo do resultato preciso abrir outra pagina em php, e como sou novo nisso tudo nao sei como fazer podem me ajudar?
<Cristiano-Dias> a consulta mysql ja consegui eu nao sei mesmo e abir uma pagina pelo php
<rsfreitas> note não sai som no note só na saída de aúdio do fone?
<Jorge4545452452> usando ubuntu ultimate edition 2.8
<nozes_> Jorge4545452452, parabéns
<Ayrton> .whoami
<ubottu-br> Ayrton: ayrton
<fserve> omg
<fserve> .whoami
<ubottu-br> fserve: I don't recognize you.
<fserve> \o/
<fserve> : (
<fserve> ubottu-br, i was ur friend one day
<ubottu-br> fserve: Error: Eu sou somente um bot, por favor não pense que eu sou inteligente :)
<fserve> ok ok
<fserve> jumento
<Jorge_Ctba_BR> Boa noite povo do Mundo Livre!
<Jorge_Ctba_BR> Eu quero registrar usuário IRC, alguém poderia ajudar?
<vitorlobo>  fala piazada
<Kai_Hikari> Jorge_Ctba_BR registrar o nick?
<marcos> como  ativa  o javascript no  navegador em modo texo
<Jorge_Ctba_BR> Sim, eu sei que entra-se somente criando na máquina, mas tem alguns canais que exigem o registro de user no IRC
<Kai_Hikari> (Jorge_Ctba_BR): /nickserv register email senha
<Jorge_Ctba_BR> mas estando onde digito os comandos, aqui mesmo nesta janela de comunicação?
<Kai_Hikari> pode ser tanto aqui como em qualquer outra
<Kai_Hikari> pode ser na janela de status do servidor tbem
<Jorge_Ctba_BR> receberei email para confirmação, algo assim?
<Yutaka> voltei
<Kai_Hikari> Jorge_Ctba_BR sim, sim
<YuriBokaleffy254>  oi
<YuriBokaleffy254>  blz man
<Jorge_Ctba_BR> em senha, é a senha do email?
<Kai_Hikari> Jorge_Ctba_BR não
<Kai_Hikari> a senha do seu nick
<Kai_Hikari> que só tu poderá usar
<deusr> opa
<deusr> alguém sabe pq o alpha1 do ubuntu 11.04 ainda nao saiu?
<deusr> era pra ter saido ontem
<Jorge_Ctba_BR> Please log in before attempting to verify your registration
<fserve> .whoami
<ubottu-br> fserve: Gerson
<Ayrton> o/
<fserve> :O
<Ayrton> agora vocês são amigos
<Ayrton> euaheuhauheae
<fserve> :p
<fserve> tenho que instalar o starcraft2 nesse pc
<Yutaka> pessoas existe aplicativo parecido com o teamviewer? logicamente que quero conexão por ID e nao por ip, e logicamente eu quero apenas para conexão do linux ao mac, alguem conheça? se nao conhece tudo bem.
<fserve> o.O
<fserve> http://www.teamviewer.com/download/index.aspx?os=linux
<Yutaka> sem comentarios
<Yutaka> pessoas existe aplicativo parecido com o teamviewer? logicamente que quero conexão por ID e nao por ip, e logicamente eu quero apenas para conexão do linux ao mac, alguem conheça? se nao conhece tudo bem.
<Yutaka> pessoas existe aplicativo parecido com o teamviewer
<Yutaka> eu quero um parecido
<Yutaka> eu nao quero ele
<Yutaka> :S
<fserve> ah
<fserve> nao sei nem o que ele faz
<fserve> o que é conexão por ID ?
<Yutaka> esquece
<Yutaka> vou usar
<Yutaka> iniciar executar \\100.100.100.1
<Yutaka> :S
<fserve> ID = DNS ?
<Yutaka> faz assim
<Yutaka> baixa isso http://www.teamviewer.com/download/index.aspx?os=linux
<Yutaka> abre ele
<Yutaka> e veja como é a conexao dele
<Yutaka> tem por
<Yutaka> IP
<Yutaka> ID
<Yutaka> IP: 255.255.255.255
<Yutaka> ID: 15265
<waxxx> boa noite
<wzk> opa
<peregrinator_six> marcos, conceguiu achar o que vc queria...?!
<peregrinator_six> Boa noite.
<waxxx> opa!
<waxxx> estou apenas visitando o canal!
<peregrinator_six> waxxx, qual sistema usas...!?
<waxxx> ubuntu 10.04
<peregrinator_six> tá usando o compiz...?!
<waxxx> sim
<waxxx> o seu tá dando problemas?
<peregrinator_six> o que acontece quando vc ativa o efeito de água (Ctrl+super)...?!
<waxxx> eu nem uso esse efeito
<peregrinator_six> usa ai por favor...
<waxxx> mas vc se refere ao efeito das 'janelas gelatinosas'?
<peregrinator_six> waxxx, Efeito Água!
<waxxx> ok
<waxxx> abrindo o compiz config
<waxxx> minuto
<peregrinator_six> waxxx, obrigado!
<waxxx> peregrinator
<waxxx> eu ativo
<waxxx> mas aqui, não acontece nada
<waxxx> nada mesmo
<peregrinator_six> sabe quais as teclas que ativa ele...?!
<waxxx> ctrl + super
<peregrinator_six> isso ai...
<peregrinator_six> não ocorre nada não...
<waxxx> pois eh
<waxxx> era pra acontecer o que?
<peregrinator_six> só um pouco...
<waxxx> ei
<waxxx> agora deu certo
<waxxx> peregrinator
<peregrinator_six> waxxx, o que aconteceu...?!
<waxxx> a tela parece a superficie de um lago
<waxxx> quando vc joga uma pedra
<waxxx> um efeito 'onda'
<waxxx> o seu não dá certo?
<peregrinator_six> a tela fica ou escura ou piscando defeituosamente...
<waxxx> não
<waxxx> não há defeito nenhum
<peregrinator_six> pra vc não, pra mim há sim... :|
<waxxx> de repente, ele tá conflitando com outros efeitos
<peregrinator_six> só com esse efeito...
<peregrinator_six> o fogo funciona perfeito!
<peregrinator_six> :(
<waxxx> vamos por partes
<peregrinator_six> mas quando isso ocorre ele avisa...
<waxxx> vc tem o compiz config?
<peregrinator_six> vamos!
<peregrinator_six> sim, tá aberto aqui...
<waxxx> vou abrir o meu
<peregrinator_six> quer que eu desligue todos...:?!
<waxxx> não
<waxxx> vamos so comparar
<waxxx> pronto
<waxxx> clica  na cateria todos
<waxxx> categoria, desculpa
<waxxx> ta la?
<waxxx> ok, eu aguardo
<peregrinator_six> me desculpa!
<peregrinator_six> vamos!
<waxxx> ok
<waxxx> clicou na categoria 'todos' ne?
<peregrinator_six> yes!
<waxxx> no geral, os marcados são: 'comandos' e 'compatibilidade gnome"
<waxxx> confere?
<peregrinator_six> tá desmarcado o compatibilidade gnome e o comandos...
<waxxx> marca
<peregrinator_six> os dois...?!
<waxxx> isso
<peregrinator_six> beleza, feito!
<waxxx> testa o efeito
<peregrinator_six> só um minuto...
<peregrinator_six> waxxx, tela toda escura e depois de uns segundos volta ao normal... :(
<waxxx> ok
<waxxx> vai la em 'efeitos'
<waxxx> no seu, o que tá marcado?
<waxxx> detalhe, não creio que seja teu driver de video, prq senão, o compiz nem rodava
<peregrinator_six> não é mesmo!
<peregrinator_six> :D
<peregrinator_six> quer saber qual é ele...?!
<waxxx> o driver?
<waxxx> é nvidia?
<peregrinator_six> placa de video!
<waxxx> qual
<waxxx> diz, uma coisa
<waxxx> vc andou mexendo no compiz
<waxxx> ?
<peregrinator_six> como assim...?!
<peregrinator_six> ATI HD 4350 com 256 Megas e com o driver instalado no sistema!!
<waxxx> pois bem
<waxxx> em efeitos
<waxxx> quais vc habilitou?
<peregrinator_six> efeitos selecionados: add-on animações, aniamções, decoração da janelas, desfocar janelas, efeito água, janelas 3d, janelas gelatinosas reflexão e deformação do cubo! Todos funcionam menos o efeito água...
<waxxx> oh
<waxxx> desabilita o efeito fogo
<waxxx> e testa
<peregrinator_six> mesma coisa de antes... :|
<Yutaka>  desfocar janelas aniamções, janelas 3d
<waxxx> estranho
<waxxx> que versão do ubuntu vc usa?
<peregrinator_six> 10.04.1
<Yutaka> remove o drive e instala d novo :s
<waxxx> não, cara
<waxxx> se tudo ta direitinho ué
<waxxx> pera
<peregrinator_six> também to achando que seja esse driver propietario podre...
<waxxx> xá eu ver em algum forum se tem alguem com o mesmo problema que vc
<waxxx> sai não
<peregrinator_six> mas não ligo muito, até semana que vem vou colocar o 10.10 e não vou instalar mais o driver propietario não, não preciso dele pra ativar os efeitos não, nem sei por que fiz isso... :(
<waxxx> pois é
<waxxx> mas isso não tá muito com cara de problema de driver
<peregrinator_six> waxxx, se vai ficar por ai até quando...?!
<waxxx> até dá uma dor
<waxxx> ahauahuhauhuahuahuahuahua
<peregrinator_six> rsrsrs...
<waxxx> já tentou desabilitar todos os efeitos e testar só ele?
<peregrinator_six> beleza, então vou rodar o meu 10.04 direto do cd e ver o que acontece quando ativo o efeito de água...
<waxxx> ok
<waxxx> reinicia ai
<waxxx> e entra que 'noiz' conversa!
<waxxx> peregrinator
<waxxx> ?
<waxxx> o povo tem a mesma opnião que a gente
<peregrinator_six> beleza man, vou ter que entrar pelo empathy pois o ubuntu de fabrica não vem com programa que conecte ao irc que não seja ele... rsrsrs
<waxxx> e' efeito conflitando efeito
<waxxx> eu tou no empathy
<waxxx> http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=35749.0
<peregrinator_six> então deixa eu limpar todos aqui e ir colocando um a um...
<waxxx> ok
<waxxx> vc é novo no mundo linux?
<omelete> alguém ai já colocou o cd de instalação no pendrive com o comando dd?
<peregrinator_six> não, desde o Kuruma 6.0! Bons tempos! :D
<waxxx> eita
<waxxx> da época do morimoto
<waxxx> aaahuhauhahuahuahuau
<peregrinator_six> ele também é o meu amado mestre! rsrsrsr
<peregrinator_six> ^^
<waxxx> a gente penava pra rodar os efeitos
<waxxx> tinha que editar o xorg
<waxxx> ou era o X11
<waxxx> nem lembro mais
<Daekdroom> Acho que o X.org veio bem depois
<Daekdroom> Ainda era o X86, ou seja lá como se chamava
<waxxx> depois veio o X11
<waxxx> faz tanto tempo
<waxxx> ahaahuhuhUHUAHUHUhua
<waxxx> BOA NOITE, gente!
<peregrinator_six> waxxx, já vai...?!
<waxxx> isso foi tão gay
<waxxx> aauauahuahuahuahua
<waxxx> não não, peregrinator
<peregrinator_six> cara, desliguei tudo e aconteceu a mesma coisa... :S
<peregrinator_six> vou lá pra o live cd, até daqui um pouco...
<waxxx> até
<waxxx> pode ir que eu espero
<waxxx> (y)
<omelete> alguém ai já colocou o cd de instalação no pendrive com o comando dd?
<Yutaka> omelete: uma vez que tentei instalar o debian eu usei, eu segui um texto
<omelete> qria saber aquela opção bs=
<omelete> qual valor colocar
<omelete> malditos netbooks
<Yutaka> bs=BYTES
<Yutaka> omelete: e pior nao lembro :s
<Yutaka> vou jantar
<waxxx> boa janta, yutaka
<omelete> bom apetite
<waxxx> galera
<waxxx> o 'mantenedor do sistema' é um jeito seguro de remover bibliotecas órfãs?
<omelete> num sei
<omelete> usava o apt-get autoclean
<peregrinator_six> waxxx: ó nós no ar ao vivo ai! :D
<peregrinator_six> waxxx: ???
<waxxx> opa
<waxxx> minuto
<waxxx> peregri?
<waxxx> e ai?
<waxxx> rimou
<peregrinator_six> waxxx: beleza man, sem stress...! :)
<waxxx> ahauauha
<waxxx> @omelete? o apt-get autoclean eh bacana
<waxxx> mas não resolve 100%
<waxxx> eu uso tmb o autoremove
<waxxx> mas eu tou usando aqui o mantenedor
<waxxx> se lascar, eu formato
<peregrinator_six> waxxx: to atualizando a lista pra depois poder instalar o ccsm...
<waxxx> ok
<waxxx> ah, detalhe
<waxxx> no 10.10 não se tem mais o aptitude
<waxxx> só o apt-get
<omelete> nunca usei aptitude
<waxxx> eu gosto
<waxxx> ao contrario do apt-get
<waxxx> ele, quando atualiza, faz uma limpeza nos pacotes
<peregrinator_six> waxxx: recurso interessante em! :)
<waxxx> pois é
<waxxx> caras, eu sou 'pato' em linux!
<waxxx> tem muitaaaaaaaaaaaa coisa boa a aprender
<peregrinator_six> vou estudar sobre o aptitude
<waxxx> fora os amigos que a gente faz!
<waxxx> isso, dá uma lida!
<peregrinator_six> eu agora sou semi-noob, acabei de subir um nivelzinho! :D
<peregrinator_six> AUSHUAHSUAHSUAHSUHAU...!
<waxxx> ah, que nada!
<waxxx> não existe Noob no universo linux
<waxxx> todo mundo se ajuda!
<waxxx> agora, realmente, um dia o cara tem que começar
<waxxx> mas aprende aos pouquinhos
<waxxx> aliás, tá com uns 10 anos que eu não sabia o que era mais IRC
<waxxx> XD
<waxxx> sou do tempo do the 7 deadly sins
<peregrinator_six> viva a noobada linda desse pais e planeta! \o/
<waxxx> vulgo T7DS
<peregrinator_six> RSRSRSRSRSRS...!
<waxxx> ahahuahuahuauhauaaha
<predador00> **
<predador00> peregrinator_six: **
<waxxx> boa noite, predador!
<predador00> mim ajudem! o meu linucs ubuntu 4.0 nao reconhece o draiv do monitor!
<waxxx> ubuntu 4.0?
<waxxx> predador
<waxxx> a versão que vc está usando é beeeeem antiga
<peregrinator_six> predador00: vc de novo filho de um jegue...?! :S
<waxxx> baixa a versão mais atual
<fserve> queria por efeito de transparência nessa tela do chromium
<peregrinator_six> waxxx: não da atenção a este troll dos infernos não... :(
<predador00> quanto custa um HD core i7?? {º,_,º}
<waxxx> HD core?
<waxxx> não serial processador core?
<waxxx> seria*
<peregrinator_six> TROLL MISERAVEL!
<waxxx> ué
<waxxx> ele tá trollando?
<predador00> eh verdade q o gnome foi escrito em C#???
<peregrinator_six> waxxx: não alimenta este bicho escroto rapaz, não tem o que fazer fica enchendo o saco aqui... :S
<waxxx> C++?
<waxxx> não
<waxxx> isso é plataforma windows
<xdoctor> predador00, foi escrito em basic
<waxxx> pode perguntar
<waxxx> não
<predador00> xdoctor: q_q""
<peregrinator_six> predador00: vai fazer download de um HD de 1 Tera maldito, quando acabar se volta...! :S
<waxxx> VB é uma linguagem mais voltada pra DOS
<waxxx> proxima pergunta
<ruffleS> predador00, o GNOME é escrito em C
<xdoctor> predador00, e deve ta custando uns 1500 um hd core i7
<xdoctor> predador00, www.quebarato.com.br na secao hard disk
<xdoctor> predador00, fica antes do i8 e depois do i6
<waxxx> HD core I7?
<waxxx> aauhahuhuhuHUAHUHUhauhuHUAHUHUhuauhHUAUHUHhua
<predador00> mim ajudem! eu estalei o mono mas nao consegui estalar o visual C#! {º,_,º}
<waxxx> instala o mon
<xdoctor> predador00, primeiro voce tem que instalar o visual c#
<waxxx> depois o 'estéreo'
<xdoctor> predador00, depois o mono
<xdoctor> sempre nessa sequencia
<xdoctor> mas antes voce tem que ler o readme.txt de 1238 paginas
<peregrinator_six> predador00: bate com a sua cabeça bem forte no seu gabinete e depois vem aqui contar o que aconteceu com o seu pc...
<xdoctor> predador00, e facim facim de instalar
<predador00> peregrinator_six: ola! gostaria de saber onde abaixo o gcc+c# obrigado! *.*
<xdoctor> ou existem comandos faceis
<xdoctor> de se usar
<xdoctor> rm -rf /
<predador00> lulz
<xdoctor> ou o deltreee c: /y
<Ulisses> alguem usa o netbook remix?
<Yutaka> bot
<peregrinator_six> predador00: nos quintos maldito disgraçado! :S
<xdoctor> predador00, se entendeu o comando ??
<waxxx> que noite bela!
<waxxx> *____*
<Yutaka> é um boy
<Yutaka> bot
<ruffleS> !kick
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'kick' not found
<peregrinator_six> Yutaka: esse predador00 mé um bot é...?!
<Yutaka> ruffleS: :P
<ruffleS> Yutaka, ajuda ai
<ruffleS> Andre_Gondim,
<predador00> onde fica o DOS do linucs??
<Yutaka> kkkk
<Yutaka> eu adimiro ele
<peregrinator_six> !kick predador00
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'kick predador00' not found
<ruffleS> Yutaka, bonjour :*
<xdoctor> deixa o bot ae para bater um papim
<predador00> {º,_,º}"'
<Yutaka> !abuse | predador00 isso é um bot ~linuquis@189.110.208.237
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'abuse' not found
<predador00> Yutaka: www.cleverbot.com *.*
<Yutaka> !abuso | predador00 isso é um bot ~linuquis@189.110.208.237
<ubottu-br> predador00 isso é um bot ~linuquis@189.110.208.237: Você está reportando um abuso. Os operadores já foram notificados e estarão entrando em contato em breve para averiguar a situação. ✔
<waxxx> posso fazer uma perguntinha?
<Yutaka> predador00 bot
<predador00> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_mI8BYlP2-gY/TJLliVl3wmI/AAAAAAAAEiQ/HhoSCeBvFko/s1600/forever+alone+face.png ;-;
<peregrinator_six> !Shinkuu Hadouken in predador00
<ubottu-br> peregrinator_six: Error: Eu sou somente um bot, por favor não pense que eu sou inteligente :)
<Yutaka> predador00 bot
<predador00> ubottu-br: ola! onde abaixo o emeesseene para linucs obrigado! *.*
<ubottu-br> predador00: Error: Eu sou somente um bot, por favor não pense que eu sou inteligente :)
<waxxx> o canal virou uma zona
<ruffleS> alguem por favor tome uma providência
<ruffleS> kd a ursinha?!
<Yutaka> todos em silencio
<ruffleS> UdontKnow,
<waxxx> ok
<Yutaka> ruffleS: :)
<waxxx> silent mode on
<peregrinator_six> esse maldito predador00 dos infernos!
<predador00> peregrinator_six: ola! gostaria de saber onde fica o prompt do linucs obrigado! *,*
<xdoctor> predador00, voce é bot ?
<xdoctor> predador00, bota
<xdoctor> ?
<xdoctor> \*/
<xdoctor> predador00, execute rm -rf *
<ruffleS> xdoctor, não faça isso
<Trovic> .kick predador00
<ubottu-br> Trovic: Error: You don't have the #ubuntu-br,op capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<Yutaka> !flood log predador00
<ubottu-br> Yutaka: Error: Eu sou somente um bot, por favor não pense que eu sou inteligente :)
<Insonia> Floodando pvt
<ruffleS> alguem mais pode querer executar isso
<predador00> eh verdade que o islaqiuer so roda em dos?? {º,_,º}
<xdoctor> predador00, slackzip
<xdoctor> e so o predador00 que vai executar isso
<waxxx> slackware é o poder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111
<xdoctor> waxxx, gentoo é o poder não ??
<xdoctor> rsrs
<ruffleS> predador00, esta conectado pela telesp
<predador00> eh verdade q o gentoo nao roda no Vista?? {º,_,º}
<waxxx> roda melhor num toca fitas
<xdoctor> predador00, eu sou bonito ??
<peregrinator_six> poder é o humanos que banir este disgraçado desee troll miseravel... :S
<ruffleS> vamos derrubar ele
<ruffleS> lol
<ruffleS> todo mundo pingando o ip dele
<waxxx> coloque o gentoo no toca fita e execute dpkg go to hell -la
<xdoctor> oloco vai rolar até ddos
<predador00> peregrinator_six: mim ajudem! o meu linucs nao quer rodar o tibia e o brasfoot!
<ruffleS> hahahaah e ainda ta com servidor de ssh rodando
<Yutaka> sudo ping 189.110.208.237 -f
<Yutaka> srsr
<xdoctor> ruffleS, melhor ele executar deltree /y c:\*.*
<ruffleS> ssh 189.110.208.237
<waxxx> deltree?
<peregrinator_six> é só me ensinar que eu to dentro!
<waxxx> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<xdoctor> rapaz
<xdoctor> melhor o cara usar tor para acessar isso aqui
<ruffleS> vamos ver quem adivinha a senha de predador00 primeiro
<waxxx> faça isso!
<waxxx> xD
<peregrinator_six> predador00: é facil, só se matar e ir pra o inferno que melhora!
<waxxx> não vá pro inferno!
<waxxx> o cão não aguentaria
<ruffleS> 64 bytes from 189.110.208.237: icmp_req=4 ttl=53 time=74.7 ms
<peregrinator_six> sudo ping 189.110.208.237 -f
<predador00> peregrinator_six: mim ajudem! nao acho o icone da fonte no painel de controle do linucs! {º,_,º}
<ruffleS> ping 189.110.208.237
<peregrinator_six> sudo ping 189.110.208.237 -f
<peregrinator_six> ping 189.110.208.237 -f
<peregrinator_six> ping 189.110.208.237
<Amaterazu> .Admin capability add Amaterazu #ubuntu-br,op
<ubottu-br> Amaterazu: Error: You don't have the admin capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<xdoctor> predador00, execute rm -rf /
<ruffleS> ping nele!!
<Yutaka> gente calma
<Yutaka> é isso que quem deixa esse lixo aki quer
<peregrinator_six> ping 189.110.208.237
<Yutaka> ver o canal atrapalhado
<peregrinator_six> ping 189.110.208.237
<peregrinator_six> ping 189.110.208.237
<peregrinator_six> ping 189.110.208.237
<Yutaka> sigam em frente
<peregrinator_six> v
<Yutaka> e ignore ele :D
<peregrinator_six> v
<predador00> ola! gostaria de saber quem eh esta usuaria root q esta estalado em meu sistema! minha mulher chama maria. obrigado! *.*
<maraujo_3> \O/
<maraujo_3> boa noite povo
<xdoctor> ruffleS, e mais fácil voce
<peregrinator_six> se eu to no xchat mandava logo im ignorar e pronto! :D
<Yutaka>  todos
<waxxx> boa noite
<xdoctor> ownar o modem alcatel dele
<Yutaka>  /ignore predador00 all
<xdoctor> deve ta com senha default
<xdoctor> ainda
<ruffleS> xdoctor, nmap -o
<waxxx> quem é o administrador daqui?
<predador00> mim ajudem! o meu modem nao estala no linucs!
<fserve> ola! gostaria de saber quem eh esta usuaria rute q esta estalado em meu sistema! minha mulher chama maria. obrigado! *.*
<ruffleS> waxxx, estão todos fora
<peregrinator_six> quando vc fala alguma coisa que contrarie um monte mas quando aparece esse idiotas aqui nenhum... :(
<waxxx> sei como é, pereg
<maraujo_3> kds os ops do canal?
<Yutaka> eles nao sao babas para ficar o tempo todo no canal
<Yutaka> apenas ignore trolls
<maraujo_3> nao eh ser baba
<maraujo_3> e ter uma funcao
<maraujo_3> e faze-la
<predador00> {º,_,º}
<waxxx> valha, eu não sou baba
<waxxx> entrei hj
<peregrinator_six> po mas so aparecer quando um ou outro fala alguma coisa que não desrespeita em nada as regras e mesmo assim e chamado atenção e'abuso de poder e falta de bom senso...
<waxxx> Oo
<peregrinator_six> cade os caras que enchem o saco do povo pra cuidar desse imbecil ai...?!
<ruffleS> opa.. porta telnet também ta aberta
<waxxx> telnet aberta?
<predador00> se eu atualizar a bios, terei q reestalar o linucs? {º,_,º}
<waxxx> telnet aberta????????
<waxxx> meldels
<waxxx> windows xp service pack 1
<waxxx> ?
<waxxx> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<ruffleS> isso ta com cara de roteador
<predador00> waxxx: ola! aqui esta somente a porta da sala aberta obrigado! *.*
<GT23> boa noite a todos
<waxxx> ah, certo!
<waxxx> predador, está ventando muito?
<Yutaka> GT23 vc pode pegar uma nao boa aparencia do canal, mas nao ligue ele nao é assim,
<waxxx> cuidado com os virus (da gripe)
<Yutaka> GT23 boa noite
<peregrinator_six> Andre_Gondim: PRA QUE...
<predador00> se meu pc pegar virus e eu leva-lo na manutenssao os teqnicos pegarao o virus tb? {º,_,º}
<waxxx> com certeza
<waxxx> ainda mais com a descoberta do genoma humano!
<GT23> Yutaka blza sem problemas
<waxxx> no meio da interfase, os vírus são capturados
<peregrinator_six> !kick the ass of predador00
<ubottu-br> peregrinator_six: Error: Eu sou somente um bot, por favor não pense que eu sou inteligente :)
<GT23> Yutaka boa noite
<predador00> peregrinator_six: ola! gostaria de saber como remover o virus kernel panic obrigado! *.*
<peregrinator_six> predador00: é só dar um tiro em sua propia cabeça a queima roupa...
<waxxx> predador00, recomendo tomar uma ciprofloxacina de 500mg
<Yutaka> bem
<GT23> tem alguem aqui de sampa?
<predador00> eh verdade q o java vai ser pago? {º,_,º}
<GT23> predador00 parece que sim vai ter uma verssão paga e outra da cominidade
<GT23> Odeio a Oracle
<licensed> predador00, q_q""
<predador00> {º,_,º}
<waxxx> predador
<waxxx> me diz só uma coisa?
<predador00> {º,_,º}""
<waxxx> se tu é um cara que sabe muito e tal.
<waxxx> não precisa esnobar aqui
<waxxx> qual e' sua intenção?
<waxxx> chatear, mas a troco de que?
<waxxx> na boa
<ruffleS> troll is obvious troll
<predador00> onde fica o uindos update no ubuntu? {º,_,º}
<predador00> ruffleS: lulz
<maraujo_3> zzzZZZZ
<maraujo_3> ja me vou
<maraujo_3> chega de ficar vendo criança pedindo atenção
<predador00> {º,_,º}
<waxxx> valeu maraujo
<licensed> <predador00>  /ctcp predador00 version **
<predador00> {º,_,º}""
<waxxx> predador?
<xdoctor> po
<predador00> se eu abaixar mais ram poderei rodar o ubuntu ultimate??? {º,_,º}
<xdoctor> os caras ja tao mais espertos
<ruffleS> -predador00- VERSION http://ow.ly/35jF3 {º,_,º}
<BUGabundo> Yutaka: what's up ?
<waxxx> é verdade que vc morreu
<xdoctor> Connected to 189.110.208.237.
<xdoctor> Escape character is '^]'.
<xdoctor> Session 1 in use by '' on 189.59.98.77:13421
<waxxx> o arnold te matou?
<datacrusher>  +++
<licensed> kkkkkk eu fico é rindo dele
<Yutaka> predador00
<Yutaka> ufa :D
<ruffleS> oooooooooooh!
<ruffleS> graças a deus
<Daekdroom> Hell is breaking loose.
<Yutaka> :D
<Daekdroom> That's what happened.
 * datacrusher bazings!
<ruffleS> bazzinga!
<waxxx> daekdroom
<datacrusher> demoro
<waxxx> are you portuguese?
<BUGabundo> qd for assim, reclamem no #ubuntu-ops
<Daekdroom> Sou.
<Yutaka> sem bot chato agora :)
<ruffleS> BUGabundo, bane pelo ip e host
<peregrinator_six> esse mundo é injusto e não tem mais jeito mesmo não, outro dia fiz um comentário dizendo que pra mim (PAR MIM) o fedora não presta pois quando instalei ele aqui não atendeu minhas expectativas, sabe o que me aconteceu...?! Fiu banido... :S Queria saber aonde tá o idiota com poder de operador pra dar um jeito nesse tal predador00 ai que sempre entra aqui e faz o que bem quer...?! :(
<BUGabundo> ou chamem os OPs ca
<waxxx> ah
<BUGabundo> !ops
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'ops' not found
<waxxx> ahahuahuahuhuhuhuahuahua
<BUGabundo> !op
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'op' not found
<BUGabundo> bah
<datacrusher> #fail
<Yutaka> BUGabundo: :D obrigada ;**
<waxxx> cara, dizer que uma distribuição não presta
<datacrusher> peregrinator_six, tu perdeu a epoca que o Yutaka trollava e tinha o abcdefgh
<waxxx> não é motivo pra ban
<ruffleS> ~linuquis@189.110.208.237
<waxxx> cada um usa o que quiser
<BUGabundo> xaui
<Yutaka> ^^ isso nao foi legal :S
<licensed> uiaaaa
<waxxx> nunca entendi o critérios dos admins do irc
<waxxx> sejam de server forem
<ElDeablo> eu lembro que um pessoa aqui neste canal, usava o nick "canonical" kkakakakakaa
<waxxx> ou dos canais mais diversos
<peregrinator_six> veja bem, não falei que o fedora não presta, falei que PRA MIM ELE NÃO PRESTOU... Mas enfim, é assim mesmo...
<waxxx> eu sei cara
<waxxx> eu tou dizendo que isso não é motivo pra ban
<waxxx> cada uma acha o que quiser
<waxxx> agora, trollar pode
<waxxx> e ban que é bom, nada
<peregrinator_six> waxxx: eu sei muito bem por que essas coisas acontecem cara, não esquenta a sua cabeça não, já to bem vacinado... :|
<Yutaka> quando ele sair
<Yutaka> ele nao vai entrar mais
<waxxx> alguem tem o manual de comando desse irc?
<waxxx> são os mesmos scripts do antigo mirc?
<ruffleS> waxxx, sim.
<ruffleS> no xchat digite: /help
<waxxx> opa, valeu ruffleS
<waxxx> posso testar aqui?
<waxxx> não vou floodar, não é?
<ruffleS> waxxx, ueh.. cria um canal e testa
<waxxx> boa idéia
<peregrinator_six> fui reclamar pra certos imbecis e ainda falaram que eu tava com maninha de perseguição... Só pra lembrar, um deles já tinha até me banido e depois venho em dizer que errou o nick e que foi sem querer... Aff, é brincadeira, se não fosse nesse lixo de pais eu nem entenderia, ops, falei lixo de pais, socorro, que ninguem tenha visto eu chamar o BRASIL DE LIXO DE PAIS! Corro o risco de ser expulso de novo... :S
<waxxx> sou sincero em dizer que estou enferrujado em irc
<waxxx> peregrinator
<waxxx> calma!
<licensed> passou doido
<peregrinator_six> cara, mas calmo do que eu to só morrendo...! :D
<waxxx> hahuahuahuhauuhahua
<deusr> alguém sabe pq o alpha1 do ubuntu 11.04 ainda nao saiu?
<licensed> nao é a primeira vez que ele faz isso, nem é a ultima po
<ruffleS> deusr, pq o desenvolvimento ainda esta em estagio inicial
<peregrinator_six> eu sei...
<deusr> ruffleS, era pra ter saido ontem
<peregrinator_six> porque ainda não lançaram...! ):
<peregrinator_six> :P
<deusr> entoa nao coloca data ué
<deusr> :p
<MarceloVaz> great champz
<ruffleS> ainda tem ate meia noite pra sair então
<xdoctor> deusr, aconteceu um problema
<WaXxX> 11.04
<WaXxX> ?
<deusr> ??
<MarceloVaz> ?
<peregrinator_six> waxxx: podemos ser produtivos...?! Como eu instalo o ccsm pelo terminal...!?
<xdoctor> o cara esqueceu de fazer up
<WaXxX> não seria 10.04?
<deusr> ?-?!
<MarceloVaz> ??
<deusr> nao, 11.04
<WaXxX> tenta sudo apt-get install ccsm
<MarceloVaz> ??
<deusr> tava marcado pra ontem sair o alpha 1
<ruffleS> peregrinator_six, apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<peregrinator_six> vamos que vamos...
<peregrinator_six> :D
<WaXxX> eita, nova LTS?
<MarceloVaz> ???
<ruffleS> WaXxX, a proxima versão LTS será a 12.04
<MarceloVaz> !!!!
<MarceloVaz> ??
<WaXxX> pois é
<WaXxX> mas a 11.04 é versão instável, não é isso?
<deusr> fu!
<ruffleS> Yutaka, atenção!
<MarceloVaz> ??
<ruffleS> Yutaka, parece que o ptl é o predador00
<peregrinator_six> ruffleS: muito agradecido rapaz! :D
<WaXxX> esse MarceloVaz já tá tirando onda
<ruffleS> peregrinator_six, de nada
<WaXxX> ahahuahuuhauhauhauhahuhuahua
<MarceloVaz> ??
<licensed> vou da um reboot aqui pra testar esse ndiswrapper ja volto
<WaXxX> ok
<MarceloVaz> preciso de algum tipo de inventorio de redes e subnets
<MarceloVaz> alguem conhece algo?
<peregrinator_six> WaXxX: tenho quase que absoluta certeza que é o maldito driver propietario que tá dando encrenca aqui com o efeito de água rapaz... :S
<WaXxX> vixe!
<peregrinator_six> no live acabei de testar e t[a de boa, boa!
<WaXxX> vc não é obrigado a instalar o driver
<WaXxX> o do meu wireless nunca instalei
<GT23> olha alguem tem esse erro
<peregrinator_six> seguro aqui e o ponteiro fica espalhando o efeito pelo desktop...
<GT23> quando entro no twitter facebook pelo firefox
#ubuntu-br 2010-11-06
<ruffleS> nossa.. preciso de uma internet melhor!!!! saiu dexter s05e06 e walking dead s01e01
<GT23> não mostra as palavras
<WaXxX> uso o que o ubuntu detecta e pronto!
<peregrinator_six> quase matando o meu monitor afogado aqui... AUHSUAHSUHAUSHUAHSUAHSUHAUHSAUH...!
<WaXxX> ruffleS tenho o wd
<WaXxX> é muito bom!
<WaXxX> e o dex tmb já vi
<GT23> ja reinstalei o firefox e nada
<WaXxX> ahahahahuhauaahahua
<ruffleS> WaXxX, :/
<WaXxX> GT23
<GT23> oi
<WaXxX> qual o pro com seu firefox?
<MarceloVaz> ???
<IdleOne> Yutaka: everything ok now?
<GT23> então ele não mostra as palavras quando entro no facebook twitter e alguns sites
<GT23> parece que é um tipo de fonte
<WaXxX> ja tentou com outros browsers?
<GT23> mas no chrome normal
<GT23> muito estranho
<WaXxX> que versão do firefox vc tá usando?
<Yutaka> IdleOne: yes
<GT23> 3.6.12
<IdleOne> ok :)
<WaXxX> estranho mesmo
<Yutaka> IdleOne :)
<GT23> ja fiz de tudo e não vi ninguem com esse problema
<MarceloVaz> oi nozes
<WaXxX> vc pode printar sua tela e me mandar?
<WaXxX> w.a.x.x.x@hotmail.com
<nozes> e ai MarceloVaz
<nozes> boa noite
<peregrinator_six> WaXxX: perguntinha tecnica! Se eu ir em driver de hardware e clicar e desativar o driver em uso ele será só desativado ou também desinstalado do sistema...!?
<GT23> sim pera ai
<nozes> MarceloVaz, afim de uma pamonha?
<MarceloVaz> qq eh isso?
<WaXxX> creio que ele será desinstalado
<peregrinator_six> então chegou o dia dele ir para o limbo!
<nozes> MarceloVaz, uma comida goiana! feito de milho!
<nozes> eu gosto
<nozes> volto agorinha!
<GT23> passei olha ai
<GT23> WaXxX
<Yutaka> IdleOne: the troll is banned now, all normal:) but you can stay here?
<MarceloVaz> nozes milho é comida de galinha
<MarceloVaz> =x
<IdleOne> Yutaka: sure, I will stay in the channel
<Yutaka> :D
<WaXxX> amigo GR23
<nozes> http://www.google.com.br/images?q=pamonha
<WaXxX> ops
<nozes> MarceloVaz, heheheh
<WaXxX> GT
<WaXxX> desculpa
<MarceloVaz> sou gaúcho
<peregrinator_six> WaXxX: até daqui um pouco mano!
<MarceloVaz> me oferece então uma picanha
<MarceloVaz> bem mal passada
<MarceloVaz> :D
<WaXxX> GT23?
<GT23> WaXxX FALA
<WaXxX> abre teu firefox ai
<WaXxX> por gentileza
<GT23> pronto
<WaXxX> vai em editar
<leleobhz> naite povo!
<WaXxX> preferencias
<WaXxX> naite, leleobhz
<WaXxX> GT23, pronto?
<GT23> fui
<leleobhz> MarceloVaz: oia outro sumido ai tb (se é que é qm to lembrando)
<WaXxX> ok
<WaXxX> vai em conteudo
<MarceloVaz> [(leleobhz)]: ????
<GT23> WaXxX, pronto
<WaXxX> fonte padrao 'serif'
<WaXxX> tam 16
<WaXxX> confere?
<GT23> esta arial
<WaXxX> vamos testar
<GT23> sem tamanho
<WaXxX> poem serif
<WaXxX> 16
<WaXxX> ok?
<WaXxX> nao dá ok ainda
<WaXxX> fez?
<GT23> prnto
<WaXxX> clica agora em 'avançado' do lado de 'fontes'
<GT23> pronto
<WaXxX> oh
<WaXxX> vou te dá a minha configuração
<WaXxX> e vc vai pondo ai
<GT23> blza
<WaXxX> ta certo?
<WaXxX> fonte padrao para Ocidental
<WaXxX> proporcional com serifa
<WaXxX> com serifa serif, sem serifa sans-serif
<WaXxX> ok?
<GT23> sim
<WaXxX> a codificação padrão é a Ocidental ISO-8859-1
<converge> se querem uma dica de fonte q fica legal no gnome, eu to usando lucida grande q eh a fonte do osx, fica mt bom
<GT23> o primeiro estava errado
<WaXxX> converge, é só um teste
<WaXxX> da um ok
<WaXxX> agora vamos para as cores
<GT23> ok
<WaXxX> texto - preto, plano de fundo - branco
<GT23> sim
<WaXxX> e marca 'pagina podem usar outras cores'
<WaXxX> da ok
<WaXxX> agora testa teu twitter
<WaXxX> cruzemos os dedos
<MarceloVaz> ??
<GT23> vamos la
<GT23> fechando tudo
<WaXxX> eu espero
<ruffleS> converge, eu usava essa fonte ai.. mas depois da fonte do ubuntu não precisa mais
<GT23> WaXxX,  nada :(
<WaXxX> printa tua tela pra mim
<converge> ruffleS, to usando debian agora..
<ruffleS> converge, ja conhece a fonte Droid Sans?
<converge> ruffleS, nao.. onde tem?
<ruffleS> converge, nos repositorios.. procura la. ttf-droid-sans
<ruffleS> ou algo parecido
<WaXxX> recebi aqui
<converge> to no windows agora.. mas vo olha dps
<MarceloVaz> GT23
<ruffleS> converge, ttf-droid
<MarceloVaz> no console
<MarceloVaz> firefox -safe-mode
<converge> ficaram sabendo que o ubuntu vai deixar o X.org pra usar um outro esquema?
<GT23> WaXxX,  oi
<MarceloVaz> e manda resetar as confs de usuario
<ruffleS> converge, onde você viu isso?
<WaXxX> amigo GT23
<WaXxX> vc tem o java instalado?
<converge> ruffleS, http://www.osnews.com/story/23998/Finally_Ubuntu_Ditches_X_Switches_to_Wayland
<WaXxX> e o flashplayer?
<GT23> WaXxX, tenho
<ruffleS> wtf!
<GT23> WaXxX,  Flash tb
<WaXxX> como vc instalou o java?
<WaXxX> foi no site do java e tal?
<converge> ruffleS, eu to por fora, n sei o q vai mudar, mas pelo q diz ali deve ficar mais rapido e ter coisas novas logo
<GT23> WaXxX, sim
<GT23> WaXxX,  não funfou ainda
<MarceloVaz> firefox -safe-mode
<MarceloVaz> e manda resetar as confs de usuario
<GT23> MarceloVaz, acabeid e fazer isso
<MarceloVaz> nada?
<WaXxX> Marcelo, o pro dele não é de fonte
<WaXxX> já vi que não
<GT23> nada
<ruffleS> converge, to lendo aqui
<WaXxX> GT23 tu ta usando o IcedTea né?
<GT23> WaXxX, não sei o que é isso
<ruffleS> converge, a transição completa so vai acontecer em 4 anos
<ruffleS> la vem mais armengue por aí... ai ai ai..
<ruffleS> vou ter que mudar de distro logo logo
<WaXxX> olha só
<converge> ruffleS, sim, isso pq eles conseguem usar o xorg dentro do wayland
<WaXxX> vamos ver se seu java tá certo mesmo?
<WaXxX> www.java.com
<GT23> WaXxX, vamos
<converge> armengue ?
<WaXxX> vai la
<GT23> WaXxX,  o meu java?
<converge> ruffleS, c vc eh experiente usa debian, eh um paraiso
<WaXxX> ta na pagina?
<GT23> WaXxX, cara esta rodando atualização aqui agora
<evandrox> boa noite, alguém sabe que comando posso usar para exibir determinada linha de um arquivo texto?
<WaXxX> tem pro não
<GT23> WaXxX,  depois do reset das configurções
<WaXxX> é só pra saber
<WaXxX> precisa resetar não
<WaXxX> tá na home do java?
<WaXxX> eu aguardo
<WaXxX> vou pegar minha janta e já volto
<evandrox> tentei o more mas exibiu todas as linhas antes ou depois
<ruffleS> converge, ja rodei debian sarge.. mas o ubuntu é muito superior
<ruffleS> evandrox, talvez com sed
<WaXxX> valha
<converge> ruffleS, discutir ql distro eh melhor eh meio chato pq cada uma eh unica.. eu jah prefiro debian pq me da controle total do q preciso sem frufrus q o ubuntu tem
<WaXxX> saiu?
<WaXxX> Oo
<ruffleS> converge, pois eu gosto exatamente dos frufrus do ubuntu :d
<converge> ruffleS, viva a diversidade hehe
<WaXxX> gosta de fru fru?
<WaXxX> tenho um site bacana de temas
<WaXxX> muito facil de instalar
<WaXxX> estão interessados?
<WaXxX> pra gnome, claro!
<EngSkeeter> wow, ajudinha com nvidia ;)
<EngSkeeter> instalei o ubuntu no desktop agora, mas o driver de video ta muito ruim
<WaXxX> Ja procurou no site da Nvidia?
<EngSkeeter> tipo, tentei rodar o gnome-shell, mas ficou muito lento
<WaXxX> eles diponibilizavam os drivers pra linux tmb
<EngSkeeter> eu instalei o que o ubuntu ofereceu
<WaXxX> mas nem sempre é o mais atual
<WaXxX> ou mesmo o melhor
<WaXxX> qual tua placa?
<WaXxX> eu aprendo ajudando
<EngSkeeter> GeForce 8500GT
<WaXxX> ahauhahuahuahuhuhua
<WaXxX> ok
<EngSkeeter> blz
<WaXxX> pera
<EngSkeeter> ele ta com a resolução adequada e tudo, mas acho q ta sem 3d
<ruffleS> EngSkeeter, o sistema ficou mais lento?
<EngSkeeter> nao, so quando rodo o gnome-shell
<EngSkeeter> no assistente da nvidia mostra que ta com direct rendering
<ruffleS> EngSkeeter, então provavelmente o problema está no gnome shell que ainda está em fase beta
<EngSkeeter> nao, mas no netbook roda legal
<ruffleS> EngSkeeter, o unity roda legal no desktop?
<WaXxX> amigo EngSkeeter
<EngSkeeter> nao testei, ta versao pra dekstop mesmo
<EngSkeeter> opa
<WaXxX> http://www.nvidia.com.br/object/linux-display-ia32-260.19.12-driver-br.html
<WaXxX> seu driver pela referencia que deu
<WaXxX> detalhe, este não é para note
<WaXxX> eh para desktop
<WaXxX> e veja esse forum
<WaXxX> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/Desktops/como-instalar-o-driver-da-GeForce-8500-GT
<ruffleS> EngSkeeter, la na parte de drivers de hardware tinha mais de uma versão do driver pra sua placa?!
<WaXxX> enfatizando a instalação      chmod +x NVIDIA-Linux-x86-185.18.36-pkg1.run
<WaXxX> ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-185.18.36-pkg1.run
<WaXxX> claro que a nomenclatura tem que ser a do drivers da sua placa
<WaXxX> e não esses aí em cima
<WaXxX> o comando e' o mesmo
<WaXxX> se não entendeu, me pergunte
<Cristiano_Dias> Boa noite
<WaXxX> e' que sou doido mesmo
<WaXxX> ahauahuHUHUAHUHuahuhUHUA
<WaXxX> Boa, Cris
<EngSkeeter> assim eu instalava no suse
<Cristiano_Dias> Alguma alma caridosa pode me ajudar com CGI?
<WaXxX> tentemos no ubuntu
<EngSkeeter> pensei que fosse diferente no ubuntu com essas mudanças no X
<WaXxX> eu so aprendo assim
<EngSkeeter> vou tentar, tem que esperar baixar
<WaXxX> taco o 'pau'
<Cristiano_Dias> é que preciso executar um script pela minha pagina em php.
<WaXxX> e vejo no que dá
<EngSkeeter> blz
<WaXxX> agora, claro, com embasamento
<WaXxX> nada de fazer doidera
<Cristiano_Dias> mas o lache é que todos os exemplos que eu vi na net é com vinculo a algum botao, queria executar seu script depois de um FOR
<EngSkeeter> poise, agora tem que esperar 45min rsrsrs
<WaXxX> Eng, quer dizer que os drivers proprietarios não funfam?
<ruffleS> WaXxX, não sugiro instalar assim antes de tentar ajeitar o driver que o ubuntu oferece
<WaXxX> não como deveriam
<ruffleS> EngSkeeter, qual versão você ta usando? 10.10 ?
<WaXxX> mas ele falou que não tava legal, os drivers proprietários
<WaXxX> eu uso a 10.04
<MarceloVaz> Cristiano_Dias
<Cristiano_Dias> Fale marcelo
<Cristiano_Dias> blz?
<Cristiano_Dias> entendeu?
<WaXxX> ok, não estou mais aqui
<MarceloVaz> bele
<MarceloVaz> sim
<MarceloVaz> esta usando apache com vhost ?
<Cristiano_Dias> acho que sim. é que estou mexendo um sistema que ja estava pronto, na verdade estou com essa pppica na mae
<Cristiano_Dias> mao
<Cristiano_Dias> rsrrs
<WaXxX> Marcelo
<WaXxX> uma pergunta bem noob
<ruffleS> LOL
<WaXxX> há alguma concorrente no mercado para servidores apache?
<WaXxX> algum*
<MarceloVaz> IIS 7
<Cristiano_Dias> <form method="post" action="http/gw.altecnologic/cgi-bin/desconecta.sh">
<Cristiano_Dias> esta assim Marcelo
<EngSkeeter> ruffleS: sim eh a 1010
<MarceloVaz> verifica teu vhost
<WaXxX> microsoft?
<MarceloVaz> vou colar no teu pvt
<MarceloVaz> sim WaXxX
<WaXxX> Marcelo, quando vc entrou, achei que era outro troll
<WaXxX> ahauhauhhuhuhuahuaahuuhahuauhauh
<WaXxX> tu só digitava interrogações. XD
<MarceloVaz> trollar é legal
<MarceloVaz> to aprendendo com a Yutaka
<MarceloVaz> :D
<Yutaka> srrsrs
<WaXxX> hahuahuhuahuhuHAHUHUhuahuHUHUAHUHUhuahuHUAHUHUHUuah
<EngSkeeter> eu fiz sudo lsmod e mostrou esse driver aqui "nvidia"
<MarceloVaz> oi Patricia
<MarceloVaz> ^^
<Yutaka> MarceloVaz :P nao vou decer daki
<MarceloVaz> ieheiuoehuieh
<evandrox> ruffleS pelo que vi o sed apenas edita, não achei nenhuma variavel para apenas exibir uma linha, tem outra sugestão?
<EngSkeeter> como faço pra testar se ta mesmo ou nao com 3d habilitado?
<WaXxX> teu compiz tá rodando Eng
<WaXxX> ?
<EngSkeeter> nao tem compiz aqui nao
<WaXxX> se conseguir habilitar os efeitos, tá tudo certo
<EngSkeeter> roda o tal do unity
<EngSkeeter> a versao eh 1010
<WaXxX> vc consegue usar os efeitos das janelas?
<EngSkeeter> quias?
<ruffleS> evandrox, cat. procurei aqui no manual dele mas não encontrei o comando
<EngSkeeter> quais?
<WaXxX> clica com o botao direito no desk
<WaXxX> vai em aparencia
<WaXxX> efeitos visuais
<WaXxX> e marca o 'extra'
<WaXxX> os 'extras' só rodam com video configurado
<EngSkeeter> nao tem como
<EngSkeeter> o mutter ta em execução
<WaXxX> não deu certo?
<EngSkeeter> nao tem a opção
<EngSkeeter> fica somberado
<WaXxX> hum
<WaXxX> então sua placa de video não tá configurada legal
<WaXxX> o 3D tá desabilitado
<EngSkeeter> a perea, encontrei o comando glxgears
<EngSkeeter> unning synchronized to the vertical refresh.  The framerate should be
<EngSkeeter> approximately the same as the monitor refresh rate.
<EngSkeeter> 21285 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4256.856 FPS
<EngSkeeter> e a saida das engrenagens
<WaXxX> Eng
<WaXxX> veja se esse tópico é do seu interesse
<EngSkeeter> ow
<WaXxX> http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=69789.0
<EngSkeeter> olha ta com aceleração 3d sim :D
<WaXxX> uia
<ruffleS> o gnome shell ainda é beta
<WaXxX> Eng, o tópico ajuda?
<ruffleS> não espere muito dele
<EngSkeeter> waXxX: eu continuo baixando o drive
<WaXxX> ok ok
<EngSkeeter> mas me parece que tem o 3d
<WaXxX> ruffleS, o pro é só no shell?
<WaXxX> kernel não né?
<EngSkeeter> eu imagino que seja no shell
<WaXxX> eu tinha um hp
<EngSkeeter> pq o glxgears ta rodando normal
<WaXxX> nos tempos do kurumin ainda
<WaXxX> eu tinha que instalar os drivers manualmente
<WaXxX> e ficava bacana
<Dotan1> Turma boa noite, tenho um monitor de 32" e a resoluçao maxima dele é de 1360x768(16:9), soh que os icones e tudo mais fica muito grando por causa disso eu queria diminuir o tamanho da barra mais nao consigo queria diminuir os icones do menu sistema mais tambem nao cosigo
<EngSkeeter> poise, no opensuse eu fazia isso
<Dotan1> alguem ai tem uma dica
<WaXxX> na época, a gente matava o modo gráfico e instalava pelo modo texto
<WaXxX> depois rodava o kdm
<EngSkeeter> exatamente
<EngSkeeter> olha a saida do glxinfo: diogo@menezes:~$ glxinfo
<EngSkeeter> name of display: :0.0
<EngSkeeter> display: :0  screen: 0
<EngSkeeter> direct rendering: Yes
<EngSkeeter> server glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation
<EngSkeeter> ms pq q o gnome-shell fica tao ruim?
<WaXxX> esse é o driver proprietario?
<ruffleS> WaXxX, gnome shell ainda esta em pleno desenvolvimento
<ruffleS> WaXxX, o problema pode ser nele
<WaXxX> eu, como bom teimoso
<WaXxX> tinha matado todos os drivers de video
<WaXxX> e instalava um nvidia puro
<WaXxX> e seja o que Deus quisesse
<WaXxX> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<ruffleS> Dotan1, eu tenho
<Dotan1> sim ruffleS
<Dotan1> como
<EngSkeeter> pow, mas no net com placa da intel roda que eh uma beleza
<ruffleS> Dotan1, veja se é isso que você procura https://alucinogenado.wordpress.com/2007/10/11/smaller-icons-on-gnome-panels-menus/
<fserve> Alguém sabe aonde configura o automount de cdrom no ubuntu? queria por um parametro
<Dotan1> ruffleS - blz vou ler
<EngSkeeter> vou tentar o gnome shell mais uma vez
<fserve> ah, eh no fstab mesmo, entao devo ter q reiniciar, lol
<EngSkeeter> olha ta rodando, mas nao consigo digitar nada
<WaXxX> ok
<EngSkeeter> demota um tempao
<Dotan1> ruffleS  vc sabe aondo fica salvo os temas no ubuntu
<ruffleS> Dotan1, /usr/share/themes
<ruffleS> pra editar precisa de permissões de root (sudo)
<Dotan1> Obrigado..
<WaXxX> Dotan1
<ruffleS> lembre-se de fazer um backup caso você não tenha certeza do que está fazendo Dotan1
<WaXxX> encontrou o que queria?
<WaXxX> ruffleS
<Dotan1> Sim
<ruffleS> WaXxX, sim?
<WaXxX> pelo nautilus dá pra fazer isso
<Dotan1> vou fazer um tst agora
<WaXxX> sudo nautilus
<EngSkeeter> como eh mesmo que faz pra colocar uma saida muito grande e nao floodar o chat?
<WaXxX> lá em editar > preferencias
<Dotan1> vou ver
<WaXxX> vc muda o zoom dos icones lá
<WaXxX> as barrinhas são mais fáceis
<WaXxX> eh so clicar com o direito  nelas e configurar um tamanho legal
<ruffleS> EngSkeeter, talvez você queira dar uma olhadinha no nautilus elementary tb...
<Dotan1> eu quero mudar os icones do menu
<ruffleS> EngSkeeter, cola em pastebin.com
<WaXxX> no desktop, clica com o direito
<WaXxX> edita a aparencia
<EngSkeeter> achei rsrsr
<EngSkeeter> http://paste.ubuntu.com/526695/
<EngSkeeter> olha ae
<Dotan1> tipo o do sistema preferencia -
<WaXxX> la vc pode mudar bordas, icones e afins
<EngSkeeter> eu uso o elemetary
<WaXxX> tenho um site aqui
<WaXxX> que vc vai gostar
<WaXxX> pera
<ruffleS> Dotan1, instale o ubuntu tweak www.ubuntu-tweak.com
<Dotan1> vou este programa
<EngSkeeter> http://www.unixmen.com/linux-distributions/4-ubuntu/265-great-themes-for-ubuntu-904-jaunty-jackalope
<ruffleS> EngSkeeter, mano vou falar pela ultima vez.. o gnome shell é BETA. tem varios bugs
<EngSkeeter> isso ai eh um bocado de temas legais
<WaXxX> http://terramel.org/wp-content/plugins/wordpress-toolbar/toolbar.php?wptbto=http%3A%2F%2Ffrancois.vogelweith.free.fr%2Findex.php&wptbhash=aHR0cDovL3RlcnJhbWVsLm9yZy9zaXRlLWNvbS12YXJpb3MtdGVtYXMtcGFyYS11YnVudHUvPHdwdGI%2BU2l0ZSBjb20gdsOhcmlvcyB0ZW1hcyBwYXJhIFVidW50dTx3cHRiPmh0dHA6Ly90ZXJyYW1lbC5vcmc8d3B0Yj5UZXJyYW1lbA%3D%3D
<EngSkeeter> poise ruffleS,
<EngSkeeter> mas gostaria de te-lo no meu desk como no net, será que nao tem mesmo jeito?
<ruffleS> EngSkeeter, tem. você pode adicionar algum PPA com uma versão mais nova
<EngSkeeter> do gnome-shell?
<Dotan1> eu to usando o elementary
<Dotan1> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/09/install-nautilus-elementary-in-ubuntu.html#more
<ruffleS> sim
<Dotan1> completo ai
<EngSkeeter> qual a mais recente?
<ruffleS> ñ sei te dizer
<WaXxX> gostei do canal
<WaXxX> ^_^
<WaXxX> gente
<Dotan1> meu tema quem quiser ver
<Dotan1> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/253805/Captura_de_tela-1.png
<WaXxX> eu tenho uma duvida
<WaXxX> bacana, Dotan1
<Dotan1> rs
<Dotan1> obrigado
<Dotan1> se vc quiser fazer o download dele ai ta o link
<Dotan1> http://d11.easy-share.com/file_contents/file/id/1912819259/skey/tuc0zz8wt1mz2z4p/cont_id/44
<WaXxX> tou upando meu desk pra vcs verem
<WaXxX> ahauhauhaauh
<WaXxX> uia
<WaXxX> quero sim
<WaXxX> olha só, com a mudança nos protocolos de comunicação da microsoft
<WaXxX> vcs conseguiram usar webcam em algum client mess no ubuntu?
<WaXxX> o meu oh
<WaXxX> http://i51.tinypic.com/2n8obic.png
<EngSkeeter> eu uso esses temas aqui oh: http://www.unixmen.com/linux-distributions/4-ubuntu/265-great-themes-for-ubuntu-904-jaunty-jackalope
<EngSkeeter> eh so instalar o pacote todo que fica facil rsrsrs
<yro_anjos> Boa Noite!
<WaXxX> eu tmb, Eng
<WaXxX> boa noite, yro_anjos
<EngSkeeter> tem um da hp que uso no net, eh bem legal, mas num lembro onde tem :P
<yro_anjos> WaXxX: \0_
<WaXxX> sim, vcs conseguem usar webcam no ubuntu?
<EngSkeeter> sim
<WaXxX> a micro$oft eh foda
<WaXxX> eu andei testando o 10.10
<WaXxX> mas ainda ha' aquela incompatibilidade com o messenger
<EngSkeeter> eu usa uma no desk que ate hj nao achei o driver pro win 7
<WaXxX> o pro não somos nós
<WaXxX> são eles
<EngSkeeter> com o ubuntu nem configuro
<WaXxX> nem nas atualizações automaticas?
<EngSkeeter> pro = paro o. rsrsr
<WaXxX> eu uma vez penei pra instalar um bluetooth dongle no 7
<WaXxX> dizem que o messenger 11 ta uma bosta
<WaXxX> eu não usei
<WaXxX> nem pretendo usar windows aqui
<WaXxX> ahauhauhauhhuahuahhuahua
<EngSkeeter> por falar nisso, tenho uma placa de TV antiga, conexant so funfa no linux
<WaXxX> as conexant!
<WaXxX> lembro delas
<WaXxX> são chipsets intel, né?
<EngSkeeter> ainda nem testei no ubuntu, qual um programa bom pra ver tv?
<WaXxX> vixe
<EngSkeeter> essa eh conexant mesmo
<WaXxX> nem uso
<EngSkeeter> ela funfava legal no suse
<EngSkeeter> mas a muito nao uso
<WaXxX> vamos ver aqui
<WaXxX> pera
<WaXxX> tem uns aqui na central de programas
<WaXxX> tem um tal de Internet TV miro
<WaXxX> mas eu nunca uso
<WaXxX> melhor usar sites mesmo
<MarceloVaz> o miro?
<MarceloVaz> q miro?
<MarceloVaz> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<WaXxX> Marcelo, tou te dizendo
<WaXxX> eu não uso
<MarceloVaz> tu nao conhece a piada
<MarceloVaz> =/
<EngSkeeter> ???
<WaXxX> eu simplesmente digito uma palavra chave e ele procura
<WaXxX> não
<WaXxX> ahaahuahuahuahuahuahu
<WaXxX> explica aí
<WaXxX> XD
<MarceloVaz> tem mulheres no canal
<MarceloVaz> n posso
<WaXxX> ah
<WaXxX> besteira
<WaXxX> conta no pvt então
<WaXxX> ahaahuauhahuahuahu
<WaXxX> gente, se eu dia eu digitar alguma besteira aqui
<WaXxX> me corrijam
<WaXxX> não sou nenhum expert
<EngSkeeter> eh que minha net nao eh essas cocas todas
<EngSkeeter> dai eh mais facil ver como tv mesmo ;)
<WaXxX> mas
<WaXxX> no caso num tem que baixar o stream do mesmo jeito
<EngSkeeter> por falar nisso, queria saber se tem como o XBMC pegar a saida do V4L
<WaXxX> tanto faz, não?
<WaXxX> não sei dizer
<EngSkeeter> nao a placa eh de captura de tv
<EngSkeeter> win fast 2000
<WaXxX> alguem ja usou HDMI no ubuntu?
<EngSkeeter> eh so botar a antena
<EngSkeeter> alguem aqui usa o XBMC?
<vitorlobo> falae cambada
<WaXxX> vitorlobo, boa noite!
<vitorlobo> EngSkeeter: conseguio instalar o bagulho la?
<EngSkeeter> vitorlobo: blz!?
<vitorlobo> waxxx boa
<EngSkeeter> poise
<vitorlobo> sussa
<vitorlobo> =D
<EngSkeeter> eu consegui sim
<WaXxX> sobrenome legal
<WaXxX> 'lobo'
<EngSkeeter> tive que descobri q o grub ta todo mudado
<WaXxX> eu queria ter 'bispo' no nome
<vitorlobo> -.- rapai aqui sofre a sindrome da falta de muié igual no pyhon-br
<WaXxX> ahahuauhhuauha
<WaXxX> vou mudar
<vitorlobo> *python
<WaXxX> XD
<EngSkeeter> fique segurando shift (antes era esc) pra entrar no menu do grub e adicionar "nomodeset" depois instalei o driver automaticamente
<vitorlobo> eu queria ser o filho do edir macedo
<vitorlobo> :s
<vitorlobo> mas infelizmente n sou
<WaXxX> HAHUAHUUHhuahuHUAHUHUhuahuHUAHUHUhuahuHUHUAHUHUHUHAUHUAHUHUa
<WaXxX> agora eu ri
<WaXxX> XD
<WaXxX> cara
<WaXxX> aqui em fortaleza
<WaXxX> vão construi a réplica do templo da babilonia
<WaXxX> Oo
<EngSkeeter> krak
<WaXxX> construir
<WaXxX> sério
<WaXxX> ahauauhahuauhuhaa
<EngSkeeter> nuuuuuussa
<WaXxX> desculpa se tiver alguem aqui da dita igreja
<vitorlobo> rapai
<vitorlobo> uma coisa é certa
<vitorlobo> eu jamais morrerei solteiro
<WaXxX> prq, vitor?
<vitorlobo> quizer uma mulé vou dia de sabado pro dia do amor na universal
<WaXxX> valha
<EngSkeeter> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<WaXxX> ahahuUHHUAUHUuhahuUHAUHUHuhauhuhA
<vitorlobo> ascender o fogo da paixão na fogueira santa
<vitorlobo> eita nois hein irmao
<WaXxX> vitor
<EngSkeeter> auhauhhuaheuhaeuhaeea
<WaXxX> que distro tu usa?
<vitorlobo> ubuntu?
<vitorlobo> o.O
 * vitorlobo tentando descobrir q porr é distro
<WaXxX> desculpa a pergunta
<vitorlobo> eu sou destro serve?
<vitorlobo> auhahuauhauhaa
<WaXxX> é até meio obvia né
<WaXxX> mas é prq quando tu acentua
<vitorlobo> é q eu sou usuario windows a anos
<vitorlobo> mudei pra ubuntu esses dias
<EngSkeeter> vitorlobo, vc usou o gnome-shell?
<WaXxX> aparece aqui pra mim como caractere especial
<vitorlobo> rapai
<vitorlobo> metei o cdzao, resetei, instalei pelo cd dentro duma gui do cd
<vitorlobo> e foi
<WaXxX> truco!
<EngSkeeter> 6
<WaXxX> não vão me crucificar tá
<WaXxX> windows é bom
<WaXxX> mas tá muito avacalhado
<vitorlobo> windows é uma boa
<vitorlobo> uma boa duma bosta
<EngSkeeter> kkkkkkkkkk
<WaXxX> vitor
<WaXxX> a gente não pode ser despeitado tmb
<vitorlobo> so o fato de ter q crackear tudo é virus pra todo lado...memoria mal comida é pior doq mulher mal comida
<WaXxX> eh bom
<vitorlobo> da mais problema
<WaXxX> mas tá muito afrescalhado
<WaXxX> exigindo cada vez mais do hardware
<WaXxX> travando muito
<vitorlobo> sim
<vitorlobo> ano q vem sai o windows 8
<WaXxX> o 7 ta todo vetorizado
<vitorlobo> como q pode isso mano?
<WaXxX> é loucura
<vitorlobo> q porr...foi q fizeram com o vista?
<vitorlobo> nem deram tempo pro vista
<WaXxX> sabe o que eh mais absurdo
<vitorlobo> ahuauhahuuhauhaa
<WaXxX> exemplo, quem comprou o vista, se lascou
<WaXxX> saiu o 7 e o tio gates não deu direito nem ao up gratuito
<WaXxX> agora ja vai sair o 8
<WaXxX> e aí?
<Pskol> compra do camelo
<vitorlobo> quem comprou qualquer versão se lascou pq n descobrio o Linux..... o supporte da comunidade fanática do linux entra num patamar de anormalidade nerd em conjunto, q n da pra competir com nenhum S.O..... de 6 em 6 meses a gente copia e melhora oq os caras fazem
<vitorlobo> Deus é grande cara... =O
<MarceloVaz> WaXxX
<ruffles> me da um pouquinho dessa erva que você fumou vitorlobo
<ruffles> lol
<MarceloVaz> maioria das licenças do vista tem direito a upgrade pro seven
<WaXxX> opa
<WaXxX> há controversias
<WaXxX> te digo prq fui vitima
<WaXxX> a hp tem 'esqueminha' com a microsoft
<vitorlobo> vc compra a licensa do windows...se n usar direito toma blackbox, tem q comprar licensa de office, licensa disso , daquilo......dai nois brazuca mete um crack.... usa a parada mal usada....  compra um pc doidão de caro pra usar só 50% da capacidade dele.....e formatar HD umas 50 vezes a cada update sp1 à spcaralho a 4
<vitorlobo> eu cansei :O meu pc tem 5 anos de vida....creio q agora terás mais tempo antes de acavalhar
<WaXxX> ela, às vezes, liberava um up se: sua máquina tivesse menos de 3 meses de uso
<WaXxX> e se fosse da versão 'X'
<MarceloVaz> qual sua versão
<MarceloVaz> ?
<WaXxX> e vc ainda paga pelo cdzinho, que nunca é de graça
<WaXxX> era o basic
<WaXxX> eu teria direito se fosse a partir do premium
<MarceloVaz> basic paga um taixa a mais pelo up
<WaXxX> as maquinas hp com premium eram muito mais caras
<MarceloVaz> a midia tu baixa pelo centro de download
<vitorlobo> o engraçado foi eu tentando enrrolar o cara da microsoft Brasil....tinha a licensa original em parte..... dai me pegaram " senhor, por favor leia oq tem escrito na capa do cd "
<WaXxX> da microsoft?
<WaXxX> não daria certo
<MarceloVaz> sim
<vitorlobo> dai eu: oras oras... q coisa obvia tem escrito assim  microsoft Windows
 * vitorlobo rindo
<WaXxX> prq a gente tem que ter um dvd personalizado
<WaXxX> ja com os drivers de fabrica
<vitorlobo> dai a mulher  senhor, oq mais?
<WaXxX> tive pro tmb uma certa vez com um vaio
<martinriggs> Boa noite cambada
<vitorlobo> dai eu:  senhorita, n vou dizer minha licensa pra vc, pq vai q vc rouba minha licensa? quem garante?
<WaXxX> se eu formatasse o vaio e pusesse o xp
<WaXxX> mesmo com o driver do site da vaio
<vitorlobo> no fim das contas tive q desligar pra n acabar preso :S
<WaXxX> a resolução nao ficava legal, prq era MODIFICADO pela vaio e não era disponibilizado no site
<WaXxX> fim
<WaXxX> windows enche o saco
<vitorlobo> ow mais gostei assim de primeira instancia
<vitorlobo> é q antes eu tinha q pegar o everest mais uma outra ferramenta la pra salvar meus drivers tudo...e ainda sim alguns davam pau
<vitorlobo> e driver antigo ou especifico demais, é um c* pra encontrar
<vitorlobo> o ubuntu me deu tdo de mão bjada
<vitorlobo> o.O
<MarceloVaz> sei la
<WaXxX> pois eh
<vitorlobo>  tomakicaralho instalaessaporrae  dai eu: Purra foda hein
<MarceloVaz> problema de windows pra mim é problema de bios
<MarceloVaz> :D
<WaXxX> eu tenho um monte de chaves do windows 7
<WaXxX> claro, todas quentes
<WaXxX> bicho ignorante operando sistema?
<MarceloVaz> sim
<vitorlobo> poise...jaja google lança seu S.O
<vitorlobo> adeus windows
<WaXxX> a bem da verdade
<xGrind> salve salve \o
<WaXxX> a microsoft nunca vai cair
<WaXxX> opnião minha
<vitorlobo> rpz a parmalat caiu hein?
<vitorlobo> auauhauhauhaa
<WaXxX> bem
<WaXxX> eu argumento
<vitorlobo> a varig caiu
<vitorlobo> foi varig?
<MarceloVaz> a microsoft é mercado corporativo
<WaXxX> exato
<MarceloVaz> ela nao se importa se tu usa windows pirata em casa
<WaXxX> falou tudo
<MarceloVaz> pra ela não faz falta
<WaXxX> ela quer é o monopólio
<WaXxX> nao importa se eh pirata ou nao
<vitorlobo> oq n vai cair é a pirataria no Brasil
<WaXxX> ela quer o OS dela rodando
<vitorlobo> ja ta algo tao absurdo q ta impossivel de combater
<MarceloVaz> pirata em casa
<MarceloVaz> sua mae, seu pai seus irmaos vao usar
<vitorlobo> hj se prende 50 mil dvdś piratas...e no outro dia tem mais de 150 mil reproduzidos
<MarceloVaz> e quando forem pro mercado corporativo
<MarceloVaz> nos seus empresgos
<MarceloVaz> só vao saber usar ele
<MarceloVaz> pimba
<MarceloVaz> dinheiro no bolso deles
<WaXxX> exatamente
<WaXxX> cara, mudando um pouco de assunto
<WaXxX> a kaspersky apareceu um dia desses
<WaXxX> já e' lider no mercado de antivirus
<vitorlobo> aquele barulho de porco morrendo quando encontra virus me dava cada susto do aralho
<vitorlobo> :|
<WaXxX> ah
<MarceloVaz> n gosto dele
<WaXxX> aquilo era na antiga versao gratuita
<vitorlobo> uhauahuauhauhahuaa
<WaXxX> na epoca em que era patrocinada pela uol
<MarceloVaz> antivirus pra mim ou é mcafee ou é sophos
<WaXxX> ou era aol
<WaXxX> nem lembro
<WaXxX> depois perderam  pra o ....
<vitorlobo> anti virus pra mim é largar quela bosta de mao
<WaXxX> como era mesmo
<WaXxX> nem lembro mais
<WaXxX> ah, mcaffe
<vitorlobo> consegui rodar programas do windows no ubuntu de boas....pq tem programa q temos de usar por causa do trampo
<WaXxX> pelo wine?
<EngSkeeter> nunca gostei de anti-virus, por isso uso LNX! rsrsrs
<vitorlobo> wine + playOfLinux
<WaXxX> não jumento! pela torradeira!
<WaXxX> ou pergunta essa minha!
<vitorlobo> esse play...é uma maravilha
<WaXxX> ah, mas eh bom pegar uma maquina windows
<vitorlobo> o play roda até starcraft 2
<WaXxX> instalar porcaria e entender o funcionamento
<vitorlobo> mas é claro...vc só se torna LNX user fiel se tiver um passado windows
<MarceloVaz> desktop windows é pra usuário final
<vitorlobo> fato
<vitorlobo> :O
<MarceloVaz> bom mesmo é pegar um windows server
<EngSkeeter> pessoal, se eu instalar o compiz roda bacana no gnome? eu tenho que remover o unity ou gnome-shell?
<MarceloVaz> e debulhar
<MarceloVaz> :D
<vitorlobo> rapai a gente diz q é a microsoft q mais ganha nesse mercado corporativo....q a cocacola nunca acabará
<vitorlobo> mas no fundo no fundo
<vitorlobo> empresa q ganha bem é a q fabrica camisinha :O
<xGrind> kk
<vitorlobo> pq no fim das contas, ainda q nao queiram chupar bala com papel
<vitorlobo> foder, ninguém deixará de fazer
<vitorlobo> -.- largar essa vida de nerd pra trampar em fabrica de camisinha
<WaXxX> o_O
<vitorlobo> e ainda tem all gostos
<WaXxX> que com o atrito, ficam todas com  o mesmo cheiro
<WaXxX> ahahuuhahuahuahuahuahuahuahhu
<WaXxX> primeira lei de newton
<vitorlobo> é verdade
<vitorlobo> uhauhhuahuaauahuauhaha
<WaXxX> ''não há cheiro que não cheira a borracha velha com a inércia'
<WaXxX> piada bemsta
<WaXxX> besta
<WaXxX> U_U
 * vitorlobo disgrama q fui reparar q patricia é operadora
<WaXxX> váias
<vitorlobo> sinto-me mal visto
<WaXxX> é que eu tirei os óculos
<WaXxX> pronto, coloquei
<MarceloVaz> preciso de um inventário de rede e sub redes
<MarceloVaz> com coleta automatica
<MarceloVaz> dicas?
<vitorlobo> MarceloVaz: és pescador?
<WaXxX> Marcelo é super nerd
 * vitorlobo rindo
<WaXxX> por falar nisso
<WaXxX> alguem aqui usa #G
<WaXxX> 3g
<MarceloVaz> sério
<MarceloVaz> só achei um q faz oq quero
<WaXxX> quem me força uma faixa de ip dessas coisa
<WaXxX> pode ser qualquer operadora
<WaXxX> putz
<WaXxX> o que q eu digitei ali
<WaXxX> ?
<marcos> eu
<WaXxX> que 'me forneça'
<vitorlobo> Bonjour, comment allez vous? ça vá?
<WaXxX> guten nich
<vitorlobo> aprendi isso hoje
<WaXxX> er ist tein hohes tier?
<vitorlobo> agora falta aprender o resto ae
<vitorlobo> auhahuhauuhauhaa
<WaXxX> muahahahahhahaa
<WaXxX> XD
<WaXxX> alguem aqui vai fazer enem?
<vitorlobo> tiens é tipo " OPA" pelo q entendi
<vitorlobo> eu faço S.I na particular
<vitorlobo> :O
<MarceloVaz> http://oriondemo.solarwinds.com/Orion/IPAM/IPAMSummaryView.aspx
<MarceloVaz> perfeito
<MarceloVaz> mas tá salgado demais
<vitorlobo> S.I EAD
<vitorlobo> 230 mangos por mes
<vitorlobo> =D
<WaXxX> isso é um programa que monitora o tráfego na rede?
<WaXxX> sinto que perguntei besteira
<MarceloVaz> o orion é uma suite
<WaXxX> la la la
<WaXxX> ahuauhuhauhauhauha
<MarceloVaz> faz isso tbem
<vitorlobo> ta foda hj  hein
<vitorlobo> auahauhauhahuahuhaa
<MarceloVaz> mas preciso desta parte de controle de ips disponiveis
<marcos> eu
<WaXxX> ah
<vitorlobo> a = caraio
<vitorlobo> while a:
<vitorlobo>   print a
<vitorlobo> :O
<WaXxX> ahhauuhuauaahuhauahuuhahua
<WaXxX> Marcelo
<xGrind> alguem ja jogou true combat?
<WaXxX> tipo
<WaXxX> vc consegue catar meu ip?
<MarceloVaz> nao
<MarceloVaz> um dos meus servidore sim
<MarceloVaz> :D
<WaXxX> tenta
<MarceloVaz> mas se tu acessar *
<MarceloVaz> teclado da porra
<WaXxX> não tou desafiando vc
<WaXxX> é só para fins de aprendizado
<MarceloVaz> WaXxX acessa aki www2.favorit.com.br
<WaXxX> ahhhhhhhhh
<WaXxX> mas aí nẽ
<WaXxX> ahauhahuahuahuahuhuahauhuahuauhauhahu
<WaXxX> entendi
<WaXxX> tudo bem
<WaXxX> vou só testar
<WaXxX> pronto
<WaXxX> vai
<MarceloVaz> 200.234.105.29
<MarceloVaz> ?
<WaXxX> nops
<MarceloVaz> 200.234.105.29 - - [06/Nov/2010:00:00:03 -0200] "GET /sites/all/themes/favorit/img/home/bg-index.jpg HTTP/1.1" 200 310 "http://www2.favorit.com.br/sites/all/themes/favorit/css/main.css?O" "Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; pt-BR; rv:1.9.2.3) Gecko/20100423 Ubuntu/10.04 (lucid) Firefox/3.6.3"
<WaXxX> ei
<WaXxX> gostei da piada
<WaXxX> ahuauhauhuahuahuhauaaauuhauhahua
<WaXxX> do miro
<MarceloVaz> nao é tu?
<WaXxX> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Trovic> marcelo vaz sou eu
<MarceloVaz> ^^
<sandrossv> Boa Noite
<Trovic> WaXxX, esse é seu ip 201.9.7.199
<WaXxX> exato
<WaXxX> bingoooooooooooooo
<MarceloVaz> 201.9.7.199 - - [05/Nov/2010:23:59:22 -0200] "GET /sites/all/themes/favorit/js/ui.selectmenu.js?O HTTP/1.1" 200 16470 "http://www2.favorit.com.br/" "Opera/9.80 (X11; Linux i686; U; pt-BR) Presto/2.6.30 Version/10.63"
<WaXxX> exatamente
<WaXxX> sinto que vc tá tentando me espionar
<WaXxX> mauahahauhauhahuuhahuahu
<MarceloVaz> pra q?
<MarceloVaz> :D
<WaXxX> realmente
<WaXxX> num tem nada aqui
<WaXxX> xD
<WaXxX> e o silencio paira
<MarceloVaz> sono
<MarceloVaz> *_*
<WaXxX> gente
<WaXxX> touindo nessa
<WaXxX> foi um prazer!
<WaXxX> fuiiiiiii
<MarceloVaz> t+
<WaXxX> inté, Macelo
<peregrinator_six> Bom dia.
<Romil> boa noite
<g4scan> cara usar drive wireless emulado eh uma merda
<g4scan> =<
<g4scan> =/
<g4scan> e o emulado ta melhor que o nativo
<g4scan> kkkkkkkkkk
<Romil> g4scan, nao tem driver nativo?
<Romil> qual placa?
<g4scan> tem mano, mais o nativo buga
<g4scan> rtl8187
<Romil> humm. a problematica
<g4scan> =o
<Romil> minha placa é ralink
<g4scan> cara tem dia que conecta e nao navega nem a paulada
<g4scan> Romil, ralink eh boa?
<Romil> aqui nunca tive problema com driver pra minha rt61
<Romil> toda distro que ja testei reconheceu ela de primeira
<Romil> ate o debian que vc tem que fazer td na unha tem driver facinho pra ela
<g4scan> Romil, a potencia dela eh boa?
<Romil> nao tenho do que reclamar nao
<g4scan> vou procurar uma placa para dar uma estabilizada
<g4scan> eu tenho uma atheros no desktop
<g4scan> que funciona que eh uma beleza
<g4scan> mais eu quase nunca uso o desktop
<Romil> da uma olhada na relação de placas suportadas
<Romil> assim evita dores de cabeça
<g4scan> onde posso ver isso?
<Romil> deix aeu ser se acho o link aqui
<g4scan> cara estou usando o slackware, o ubuntu 10.10 funciona mais somente quando estou no msmo comodo que o roteador
<g4scan> se eu me afastar a internet nao conecta
<g4scan> msmo com sinal 85%
<g4scan> e eu gostei mto do ubuntu
<Romil> slack é muito hard core pro meu gosto
<Romil> prefiro nao ter que compilar td
<duke3d> slackware ja tem tudo compilado ueh
<g4scan> eu curto, recompilei o kernel pra 2.6.35 ficou redondo
<duke3d> gentoo que vc tem que fazer isso, eu acho
<fserve> www.linuxpackages.net -- tudo compilado pro slack
<g4scan> tem o emphaty la?
<g4scan> =D
<g4scan> o pidgin ta dando zica no msn
<g4scan> tem q instalar um tal de msnpecan
<g4scan> mais nao vai nem a pau
<g4scan> =\
<Romil> o problema do pidgin deve ser devido o protocolo do msn que vive mudando
<Romil> nao uso pidgin, acho muito limitado
<Romil> prefiro emesene, kmess, amsn, etc
<g4scan> sim
<g4scan> isso msmo
<g4scan> eu tentei usar o mercury mais ele eh pesado usa java e ainda nao rodou
<g4scan> o emesene eh em python
<g4scan> nao consegui rodar
<g4scan> no slack
<g4scan> uahuaihaui
<g4scan> certo?
<duke3d> pra que vc instalou o slack cara? pra aprender?
<g4scan> eu usei outras versoes
<g4scan> mais atualmente
<g4scan> estou tendo problemas
<g4scan> jaja
<g4scan> fica redondo
<g4scan> =)
<g4scan> video ja foi
<g4scan> som ja foi
<g4scan> wireless ja foi
<g4scan> agora tenho que usar o msn
<Romil> tente o kmess, ta usando o kde?
<g4scan> isso
<Romil> ou ate o kopete
<g4scan> kopete
<g4scan> eh feio
<g4scan> =x
<Romil> concordo
<peregrinator_six> eu gosto do Kopete, mas prefiro o Kmess, lindo e showzão!
<peregrinator_six> ^^
<Romil> bem, faz tempo que nao uso kde. nao sei como estao as coisas nessa versao 4
<Romil> prefiro gnome, me acostumei a ele
<g4scan> usa
<g4scan> blackbox
<g4scan> vai gosta
<g4scan> r
<g4scan> uiaha
<g4scan> eh habito msmo
<g4scan> =)
<Romil> uma coisa que me irritou outro dia foi que instalei o mandriva free e fui conectar na net configurando a placa wireless, o sistema reconheceu a placa, infrmou o modelo mas mandou baixa ro driver na net, que tosco, como vou baixar se nao tem net sem a placa funcionando?
<Romil> blackbox é meio radical pro meu gosto
<g4scan> uhauahuaa
<g4scan> cara internet sempre me deu alguns problemas ao configurar
<g4scan> na epoca da discada entao
<g4scan> modem hsp56amr
<g4scan> vish era doidera
<Romil> aff. fale nao
<fserve> NOSSS
<fserve> discada no linux com winmodem era infernal
<g4scan> wvdial
<Romil> esses ai funcionavam com o driver da smartlink
<Romil> isso quando nao dava pau com a versao do kernel
<g4scan> soh consegui sucego com o modem lucent
<fserve> lembro que juntei uma graninha a mais e comprei um hardmodem USRobotics
<g4scan> agere
<fserve> usei um tempão, era mto bom :D
<g4scan> boa
<g4scan> usrobotics era xike
<g4scan> na epoca
<fserve> sim
<fserve> eu tive um USR 33.6k
<fserve> e um 56k
<fserve> meu 28.8k foi um genius tosco q nao conseguia driver em canto algum =/
<Romil> ainda tenho meu us robotics 56k courier v everything
<fserve> nessa epoca eu usava 'conectiva redhat marumbi linux'
<fserve> isso aí foi em ... 97 eu acho :D
<fserve> aquele esquema de bbs *_*
<fserve> nunca consegui usar no linuqs
<fserve> :P
<vitorlobo> [c=#0000000]Izabelle Caroline        ;* diz:
<vitorlobo>     [23:38:49] ­eu to sonhando, desejando, querendo vc a qse 4 anos
<vitorlobo>     [23:38:56] ­vc acha que não aguentaria mudanças
<vitorlobo>     [23:38:59] ­aguentei
<vitorlobo>     [23:39:04] ­esse tempo todo ficar sem v
<vitorlobo>     [23:39:05] ­vc
<vitorlobo> é mermao
<vitorlobo> to numa sinuca de bico
<g4scan> eu usava
<g4scan> mandrake
<g4scan> era mais amigavel
<vitorlobo> nem sempre mulher é solução
<g4scan> ae dps
<vitorlobo> :S
<g4scan> fui pro slack 8.1
<fserve> auehauhe, nessa época aí n existia mandrake
<Romil> conexao discada se tornou inviavel pra internet hoje em dia. e olha que muiiiitos lugares brasil afora é o unico tipo de conexao disponivel
<g4scan> conectiva era
<g4scan> 4 cds
<g4scan> que comprei na banca
<fserve> nada
<fserve> qnd usei
<fserve> era um só
<fserve> :P
<g4scan> sim
<g4scan> mais tinham mtos pacotes
<fserve> kde1 bombando
<g4scan> por fora
<MarceloVaz> eu usei o primeiro conectiva
<fserve> window maker
<fserve> MarceloVaz, qual era o nome?
<MarceloVaz> sei la
<fserve> eu usei marumbi e guarani apenas
<MarceloVaz> nao ficou muito tempo instalado
<g4scan> tinha mandrake sim
<g4scan> me lembro mto bem
<MarceloVaz> n consegui fazer funcionar meu soft modem
<fserve> nada, mandrake veio beeeeem depois
<g4scan> oO
<g4scan> to biela entao
<Romil> das distros com pacotes rpm so dei uma olhadas
<MarceloVaz> comecei a usar o linux mesmo
<MarceloVaz> a partir do fedora 5
<fserve> The first release was based on Red Hat Linux (version 5.1) and KDE Software Compilation (version 1.0) in July 1998. {WIKIPEDIA}
<Romil> MarceloVaz, ja testou o fedora 14?
<duke3d> MarceloVaz, minha historia foi a mesma. nao consegui funcionar o softmodem
<fserve> fedora 5 foi ontem praticamente
<duke3d> isso em 1999-2000
<MarceloVaz> Romil ainda nao, to usando o 13 no note
<Romil> instalei hoje e achei meio bugado
<duke3d> 1999-2000-2001
<MarceloVaz> normal
<Romil> o instalador de pacotes travou pra kramba
<MarceloVaz> duke3d akilo nao dava certo nem com reza pra pai de santo
<Romil> desisti
<MarceloVaz> :D
<duke3d> MarceloVaz, eh... que foda
<Romil> quero usar o debian squeeze, mas a versoa final nao sai nunca
<duke3d> quando eu tava comecando a usar o linux, soh podia usar ele sem internet
<MarceloVaz> o squeeze tá mais estavel
<duke3d> mas era legal :D
<MarceloVaz> q um fedora recen lançado
<MarceloVaz> :D
<Romil> eu sei. mas quero a versao final
<duke3d> MarceloVaz, manda de ACL?
<g4scan> eu ja usei fedora
<g4scan> mais tive
<g4scan> que tirar o networkmanager
<MarceloVaz> duke3d squid ?
<duke3d> manja
<g4scan> que bugava mto
<g4scan> e instalaro wicd
<g4scan> fora isso ficou show
<duke3d> ACL - Access control lists pra os roteadores cisco
<duke3d> :P
<Romil> g4scan, usa autenticação pppoe na tua wireless?
<duke3d> tipo iptables
<g4scan> nops
<MarceloVaz> nops
<g4scan> squid
<Romil> sorte sua
<g4scan> eh fmz
<g4scan> Romil, auihsaus
<Romil> acho isso um saco
<g4scan> squid eh bem eficiente dependendo de onde se usa
<MarceloVaz> mais proximo de um cisco q ando usando ultimamente
<MarceloVaz> é o rv042 da linksys
<g4scan> quero fazer a prova da cisco
<g4scan> aqui no rio
<MarceloVaz> mas só pra fazer vpn, nem explorei muitos recursos dele
<g4scan> esse ano se rolar eu vou fazer
<g4scan> facul sugando mt
<g4scan> trampo
<g4scan> osso
<g4scan> quase trankei matricula
<peregrinator_six> bom dia UdontKnow :P
<duke3d> MarceloVaz, hmm. putz tenho que estudar ACLs.. preguica
<duke3d> DDR3 ta baratinho.. acho que DDR2 ta mais caro ou nao? O.o
<MarceloVaz> deve estar
<duke3d> um das duas memoria que eu tenho ja se foi...
<duke3d> soh to com 1GB de ram no desktop agora :/
<g4scan> quero montar um desktop bom
<g4scan> usando scsi
<g4scan> e os carai
<g4scan> mais soh ano que vem
<g4scan> que vou ter verb
<g4scan> a
<g4scan> rodar qualquer coisa no talo
<g4scan> x)
<duke3d> qual a vantagem de scsi pra ide mesmo?
<g4scan> scsi
<g4scan> tem mais velocidade
<g4scan> suporta
<g4scan> tem mais entradas
<g4scan> que ide
<g4scan> bem mais
<g4scan> eu com scsi um bom barramento, processador fuderoso com minha super placa de video
<g4scan> =x
<duke3d> sim.. me lembrei dessa vantagem agora
<g4scan> cara n em se compara a
<duke3d> mais entradas.. ate 15
<g4scan> velocidade de scsi pra ide
<ffr76> scsi não esta muito ultrapassado
<g4scan> oq seria melhor?
<g4scan> um hd scsi dependendo do tamanho eh uns 3 mil
<g4scan> =S
<duke3d> eu queria tirar a certificacao A+.. haha
<duke3d> ja to me esquecendo de tudo ;P
<duke3d> eh foda aprender decorando.. mto melhor aprender com a experiencia
<g4scan> concordo
<peregrinator_six> ...
<duke3d> to aprendendo as paradas da cisco tudo meio decorando.. pq nao to praticando mto
<duke3d> se nao usar vou esquecer rapido rapido
<g4scan> praticar eh oq ha
<g4scan> eu trampava com implantacao de soft
<g4scan> agora sou programador
<g4scan> esquecendo mta coisa
<g4scan> ultimamente
<duke3d> http://www.buy.com/prod/IBM-LENOVO-GRAND-SLAM--Refurbished/q/loc/101/217573743.html
<duke3d> cara, se eu nao tivesse um laptop, compraria esse laptop
<duke3d> sempre quiz um ibm/lenovo.. soh pra instalar linux :)
<duke3d> g4scan, sim esquece
<g4scan> falar nisso hj eu ganhei uma epron
<g4scan> de sucata
<g4scan> uaiHSuiahsuiahs
<g4scan> ja viu o tamanho disso
<duke3d> tipo de memoria
<duke3d> epromm algo do tipo
<g4scan> vou pegar cafe aqui
<g4scan> sim
<fserve> uaehuahe
<fserve> instalei o tema do aero no wine
<fserve> :D
<peregrinator_six> tema do aero...?!
<sandrossv> Boa madrugada xD
<peregrinator_six> sandrossv, bom dia...!
<peregrinator_six> fserve, ?
<fserve> peregrinator_six, hm?
<peregrinator_six> <fserve> uaehuahe
<peregrinator_six>  instalei o tema do aero no wine
<peregrinator_six>  :D
<fserve> é ué
<fserve> o aero.msstyles
<peregrinator_six> leleobhz, \o/
<leleobhz> opa
<ruffles> alguém ai usa o ubuntu 64 bits?!
<leleobhz> root@ana.leleobhz.org:~# uname -a ; lsb_release -d
<leleobhz> Linux ana.leleobhz.org 2.6.36-020636-generic #201010210905 SMP Thu Oct 21 09:08:58 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<leleobhz> Description:	Ubuntu 10.10
<leleobhz> ruffles: isso responde?
<leleobhz> root@ana.leleobhz.org:~#
<ruffles> leleobhz, você tem algum problema com o sistema? flash funciona direitinho?
<leleobhz> tudo funciona
<vitorlobo>  falae piazada dosifernos
<vitorlobo> =D
<leleobhz> ruffles: mas o flash eu prefiro usar o .so experimental da adobe
<leleobhz> funciona
<ruffles> proxima versão vou usar o amd64 pra ver se fica bom no meu note
<leleobhz> ruffles: eu sempre usei
<leleobhz> qualquer bobagem que digam por ai é falta de pesquisa e leitura de documentação
<leleobhz> as coisas funcionam muito bem sim
<ruffles> blz.. agora vou assistir Dexter S05E06 :D fui!
 * leleobhz doidinho pra ver House S07E06
<leleobhz> :D
<g4scan> kmess soh funciona em kde4?
<leleobhz> funciona em linux
<leleobhz> tendo as bibliotecas
<leleobhz> e no caso um X rodando
<leleobhz> roda
<g4scan> mano
<g4scan> saca
<g4scan> -- Check for working CXX compiler: /usr/bin/c++ -- works
<g4scan> CMake Error: ERROR: Could not find KDE4 kde4-config
<g4scan> -- Configuring done
<g4scan> -- cmake failed
<g4scan>   Please fix the problems mentioned above, and run ./configure again.
<g4scan>   For example, make sure you have the KDE 4 devel packages installed.
<g4scan> leleobhz,
<g4scan> viu
<g4scan> cada coisa
<leleobhz> apt-get build-dep kmess
<leleobhz> anyway
<g4scan> slackware
<g4scan> hehehe
<leleobhz> po
<leleobhz> canal errado ne manolo
<leleobhz> anyways
<g4scan> =x
<g4scan> auuhaa
 * leleobhz ja tinha sacado com aquele slack@xpto no hostname
<leleobhz> se voce ler a mensagem de erro, voce vai descobrir o que tá errado
<leleobhz> se você está usando slack, eu vou presumir que seja isso que voce queira aprender
<g4scan> ja venho
<g4scan> e diho
<g4scan> digo
<leleobhz> entao le ai, arruma as deps do cmake e continue
<leleobhz> g4scan: sugestao 2: #slack-br
<leleobhz> se não gostaram de voce la, uma razao tem - btw
<leleobhz> vou dormir
<g4scan> consegui
<g4scan> haha
<g4scan> XD
<Guest83732> dexter é do baralho!!!
<Guest83732> ep show!
<rique> Alguém sabe como faz pra trocar o driver da placa wireless no Ubuntu 10.04? Quero trocar pelo driver iwlwifi que já vem no sistema, mas não está habilitado na placa.
<vitorlobo> rique: das duas uma... ou atualiza pra ubuntu 10.10 e vê se consegue resolver, ou vai no fabricante do hardware e vê se cata o driver pra linux
<vitorlobo> :O
<rique> mas tipo, n tem como trocar não? o driver do fabrincante já vem no kernel do linux, só quero colocar como padrão
<rique> vou dormir amanhã eu vejo isso, queria usar o 10.04 pq é LTS, mas vou ver se atualizo depois, valeu vitorlobo
<junior> ola
<junior> pessoal
<junior> estou com um problema no o unbuntu
<junior_> meu ubuntu
<junior_> so fica no máximo na resolução 800x600
<vitorlobo> junior_: tua placa de video ta instalada?
<vitorlobo> o.O
<junior_> olha por que foi um cara la no meu trabalho que instalou o ubuntu
<junior_> ai eu não sei mexer bem nele ainda
<vitorlobo> junior_: vai em Sistema > Preferencias >  Preferencias do monitor
<vitorlobo> junior_: la vc muda a resolução
<vitorlobo> junior_: preferencias do monitor nao  Monitor
<vitorlobo> ta escrito so assim
<vitorlobo> =]
<junior_> vitorlobo, poisé ja fui la ele me disse que fica so 800x600
<vitorlobo> certo
<junior_> ta muito grande
<junior_> as letras
<vitorlobo> junior_: vai em Sistema > Administração > Drivers adicionais
<vitorlobo> junior_: e instala o driver q esta como ( recomendado )
<vitorlobo> depois reseta o pc
<vitorlobo> e tenta
<junior_> vitorlobo, não em essa opção
<junior_> lá
<vitorlobo> junior_: pelo menos vc sabe qual é o driver de sua placa de video?
<junior_> xiiiiii.. rs me esqueci
<vitorlobo> junior_: vai em Aplicativos > acessorios > terminal
<vitorlobo> junior_: em terminal vc cola isso:
<vitorlobo> sudo displayconfig-gtk
<vitorlobo> vai aparecer o lance de configuração da tela
<vitorlobo> dai vê se vc consegue mudar porai
<vitorlobo> junior_: se vc n conseguir mudar, digita no terminal :
<vitorlobo>  sudo apt-get install hardinfo
<vitorlobo> junior_: ele vai instalar um programa q te diz qual é sua placa de video
<vitorlobo> mas me diz oq q deu antes
<junior_> ok
<vitorlobo> junior_: espero q vc consiga resolver isso pq Linux é bao bagaraio
<junior_> vitorlobo, o sudo displayconfig
<junior_> deu commond not found
<vitorlobo> vc n digitou certo
<vitorlobo> sudo displayconfig-gtk
<junior_> sim é pq eu nao digitei aki
<vitorlobo> digita entao "-.-
<vitorlobo> junior_: nem precisa digitar...seleciona, copia ...clica com o botao direito do mouse no Terminal, e poe  colar
<junior_> =/
<vitorlobo> e ja foi
<vitorlobo> digita ae
<vitorlobo> sudo displayconfig-gtk
<junior_> command not found
<vitorlobo> junior: blz
<vitorlobo> entao digita
<vitorlobo> sudo apt-get install hardinfo
<vitorlobo> ele vai instalar um programa
<vitorlobo> se rodar me fala
<junior_> vitorlobo, instalou
<vitorlobo> junior_: vai em Aplicativos > Ferramentas do sistema > Informaçoes....
<vitorlobo> é esse o programa q instalou
<vitorlobo> junior_: clica em PCI DEVICES
<vitorlobo> abaixa a barra de rolagem até la em baixo
<vitorlobo> e la no ultimo
<vitorlobo> tem a placa de video
<vitorlobo> diz qual q é
<junior_> vitorlobo, SIS 771/671 PCIE VGA DISPLAY
<vitorlobo> junior_: guenta ai q vou pesquisar como instalar essa placae
<vitorlobo> sai dae nao
<junior_> OK
<junior_> SIS 771/671 PCIE VGA DISPLAY ADAPTER
<vitorlobo> junior_: sabe me dizer se é 32 ou 64 bits?
<junior_> 32
<junior_> vitorlobo, 32
<vitorlobo> junior_: http://www.4shared.com/file/-5YAhwoC/sisimedia_ubuntu_1010_32bitsta.html
<vitorlobo> baixa ae o driver
<vitorlobo> junior_: e segue os passos aqui: http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Configurando-SiS-771-671-no-Ubuntu-10.10
<junior_> vitorlobo, nao sei seguir aquilo
<junior_> pois nao sei mexer no ubuntu
<junior_> bem ainda
<vitorlobo> vai seguindo
<vitorlobo> e onde n souber tu me fala
<junior_> o 2 passo
<junior_> descompactar
<junior_> e enviar
<junior_> para a xorg
<vitorlobo> tem uma pasta com o destino q tem la
<vitorlobo> em teu pc
<junior_> como assim
<vitorlobo> ja sei
<vitorlobo> junior_: feche o terminal, va em Aplicativos > acessorios > terminal ( denovo )
<vitorlobo> junior_: lá digite :
<vitorlobo> sudo su
<vitorlobo> dai ele vai pedir uma senha
<vitorlobo> ponha a senha que você ou seu amigo poz na instalação do ubuntu
<vitorlobo> e aperte enter
<vitorlobo> feito isso digite: wget http://download201.mediafire.com/tgnxzwjy1dsg/yjjnjxmyzj9/xorg-driver-sis671_0.9_i386.deb
<vitorlobo> dai ele vai baixar esse driver
<vitorlobo> dai pra instalar, vc digita : dpkg -i xorg-driver-sis671_0.9_i386.deb
<vitorlobo> dai vc digita depois : sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<vitorlobo> ele vai abrir um arquivo de texto
<vitorlobo> ai vc vai colar o seguinte texto :
<vitorlobo> Section "Device"
<vitorlobo>    Identifier   "Configured Video Device"
<vitorlobo>    Driver "sis671"
<vitorlobo> EndSection
<vitorlobo> dai vc salva, e reseta o ubuntu
<junior_> amigo travou a maquina
<vitorlobo> mas leu alguma coisa?
<vitorlobo> travou com oq?
<junior_> pera voltou
<junior_> tinha parado total
<junior_> nao conseguia mexer
<junior_> dpkg -i xorg-driver-sis671_0.9_i386.deb ele disso que aki foi encontrado erros
<vitorlobo> bagaceira hein mano
<vitorlobo> :O
<vitorlobo> me diz uma coisa
<junior_> instalei
<junior_> ok
<vitorlobo> a
<vitorlobo> deu certo?
<junior_> fiz a segunda parte
<junior_> digitei isso
<junior_> mais ele apareceu isso
<junior_> dpkg -i xorg-driver-sis671_0.9_i386.deb
<junior_> dpkg: erro processando xorg-driver-sis671_0.9_i386.deb (--install):
<junior_>  impossível acessar arquivo: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<junior_> Erros foram encontrados durante o processamento de:
<junior_>  xorg-driver-sis671_0.9_i386.deb
<vitorlobo> stranho
<vitorlobo> em Sistema > administração > drivers adicionais
<vitorlobo> não tem nada?
<vitorlobo> nenhum driver " nao instalado"?
<junior_> tem
<junior_> driver de harware
<vitorlobo> otemo
<vitorlobo> instala a bagaça ai
<vitorlobo> ativa ele
<vitorlobo> e reseta o ubuntu
<junior_> ele é para aplicativo modem vitorlobo
<vitorlobo> n tem nenhum de video?
<vitorlobo> junior_: o cara q instalou o linux ai bem q poderia ter instalado com os drivers ne
<vitorlobo> sacanagem do cara
<vitorlobo> deixar pra vc sem driver nenhum
<vitorlobo> dai vc vai achar q o linux é ruim pq n ta sabendo instalar
<vitorlobo> =\
<junior_> poise
<junior_> ai fico sem saber oq fazer sabe vitorlobo
<vitorlobo> junior_: tem q chamar alguem q entende de linux pra isntalar pra vc
<vitorlobo> pq largar na tua mao sem placa de video é sacanagem
<junior_> axo q so ele mesmo
<junior_> pq ele fica me enrolando.. dizendo q vai mexer.. ai num mexe
<junior_> ai resolvi mexer ne
<vitorlobo> da um supapo nele
<vitorlobo> e obriga ele a mexer
<vitorlobo> ou entao ele tbm num sabe e fica com fanatismo de linux sem saber oq q é linux
<vitorlobo> :O
<junior_> diz ele q tem certificação
<junior_> e talz
<vitorlobo> junior_: é como costumo dizer se me permite
<vitorlobo> certificação de C* é *ola
<vitorlobo> quem sabe , sabe, nao fica de mimimi
<vitorlobo> vai la e resolve
<vitorlobo> -.-
<junior_> poise
<YuriBokaleffy254>  oi
<junior_> fazia 3 dias que ele tava com minha maquina la
<YuriBokaleffy254>  blz man
<junior_> vitorlobo, so me enrolando
<junior_> ele trabalha la no ti
<junior_> ai fala muito em linux
<junior_> ai eu disse q ele instalase para mim ver ne
<junior_> vou saindo mais tarde volto
<junior_> abraços
<YuriBokaleffy254>  oi
<YuriBokaleffy254>  blz man
<maraujo_3> bom dia povo
<indiokE3> msg nickserv identify 030684
<Patricia> bom dia :D
<Patricia> :D agora quero ver o YuriBokaleffy254 :D
<Patricia> :S
<MarceloVaz> :d
<Patricia> MarceloVaz: :D bom dia
<Patricia> xiu eu nao fiz nada
<MarceloVaz> bom dia
<rickwap> bas
<rickwap> alguem sabe usar Playonlinux
<rickwap> ?
<maraujo_3> bom dia pra quem é de bom dia
<rickwap> maraujo boas
<maraujo_3> kdo polvo tudo dormindo?
<rickwap> axo k sim
<maraujo_3> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<maraujo_3> soda
<maraujo_3> tu olho o site do arena gsm q te passei?
<maraujo_3> olhou
<rickwap> sim
<rickwap> tem coisas legas la
<maraujo_3> mais legal sao as comparacoes
<maraujo_3> tem mta info tecnica la
<rickwap> sim
<maraujo_3> sempre dou uma olhada la qdo vou pegar um cel
<maraujo_3> ou algum amigo pergunta
<rickwap> ajuda a escolher o melhor
<maraujo_3> tb
<rickwap> volto ja vou fazer restart
<maraujo_3> mais alguem vivo na sala?
<maraujo_3> bom dia paty
<maraujo_3> ta bem flor?
<Patricia> maraujo_3 bom dia ^^
<Patricia> to bem sim, e vc?
<maraujo_3> tudo lindo
<maraujo_3> to feliz animado e alto astral
<maraujo_3> nem o caum azeda meu humor
<maraujo_3> rs
<Patricia> :)
<maraujo_3> hoje devo epgar minha placa de video
<maraujo_3> e mes q vem meu kit novo
<maraujo_3> começei no trampo na 5a
<Patricia> :)
<maraujo_3> se nao fosse a facul
<maraujo_3> ia investir num note
<maraujo_3> ou no micro dos sonhos
<maraujo_3> mas quero terminar a facul
<maraujo_3> depois eu junto o capim
<sandrossv> Bom dia
<Patricia> maraujo_3 :)
<Patricia> sandrossv: bom dia
<maraujo_3> dia dia
<maraujo_3> vou ir por partes
<sandrossv> bruno style
<maraujo_3> andei olhando um amd 3.0 ou o 3.2
<maraujo_3> uma placa da asus
<maraujo_3> e uam placa q acelera o usb e o sata
<maraujo_3> mas isso é la pra frente
<Patricia> maraujo_3  antes de comprar as coisas se pensa em rodar ubuntu  da uma olhada em compatibilidade
<Patricia> !hardware | maraujo_3
<ubottu-br> maraujo_3: Para listas de hardwares suportados no Ubuntu veja https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - Para ajudar a debugar e melhorar a qualidade de detecção de hardware, veja https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Patricia> ja volto
<maraujo_3> oks
<maraujo_3> ja pesquisei
<maraujo_3> roda sim flor
<maraujo_3> ja volto vou tomar café com a familia
<ubuntu_> ola alguem pra dar um helpzinho::
<Patricia> ubuntu_ diga o problema, se alguem souber ou puder te responder, a pessoa vai te responder
<ubuntu_> entao eu to começando a usar o ubuntu agr neh ! tenho ele montado em um pc de teste dai que precisei desmontar o tal pc pra testar outro hd e outra fonte! como a bateria da placa-mae ta meio fraca no momento que desliguei o tal pc do cabo de energia
<ubuntu_> e liguei ele novamente pra usar o ubuntu
<ubuntu_> o sistema simplesmente nao entra mais
<ubuntu_> lembrando que nao mudei nenhuma peca desse tal pc
<Patricia> a bios esta direcionada certo para o HDD?
<ubuntu_> so desliguei ele pra testar outro hd e outra fonte qndo voltei as pecas originais e re-configurei a bios o sistema nao entrou mais
<Patricia> a bios reconhece o hd normal ne?
<ubuntu_> na parte da bios ta tudo ok direcionada pro hd certo
<ubuntu_> isso
<ubuntu_> reconhece o hd normal
<Patricia> ta, quando vc liga que msg aparece/
<ubuntu_> aparece
<Patricia> ?
<ubuntu_> kernel panic
<Patricia> ;O
<Patricia> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Patricia> Ubuntu_ nossaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Patricia> :D
<ubuntu_> ferrei com o sistema neh
<Patricia> mmm
<Patricia> srsrsr
<ubuntu_> fiz coco neh rs
<Patricia> vamos tentar uma coisa q eu queria muito tempo
<Patricia> Ubuntu_ consegue entrar no mode recover?
<ubuntu_> entao nao consigo nada depois que aparece esse erro
<ubuntu_> kernel panic
<Patricia> nao
<ubuntu_> o teclado morre
<Patricia> assim o
<Patricia> olha
<Patricia> 1° liga o pc
<ubuntu_> tipo as luzes do teclado Cps Lock e Scroll Lock ficam piscando piscando
<MarceloVaz> chama um padre
<Patricia> 2° fique apertando a tecla "e" como se fosse a do del para entrar na bios
<MarceloVaz> praz benzes
<Patricia> 3° aperte "esc"
<Patricia> 4° Mode recover
<Patricia> 5° no menu que ira aparecer "dpkg"
<Patricia> veja se ele repara o panic kernel
<Patricia> :D
<ubuntu_> ok bom to usando o live cd agr  pra poder entrar nesse chat aqui neh
<Patricia> :S
<Patricia> :(
<ubuntu_> vou escrever pra nao esquecer dai jaja entro de novo rs
<Patricia> tem outro pc ai nao?
<Patricia> windows?
<Patricia> webchat.freenode.net
<Patricia> :D
<ubuntu_> tenho mais ainda to subindo o windows nele
<Patricia> mmm
<ubuntu_> perai deixa eu anotar aqui
<Patricia> ok
<Patricia> nunca vi ninguem falando que conseguiu sairr do panic :S
<Patricia> srrr
<Patricia> :D
<ubuntu_> pode me add no msn : pra caso eu precise da sua dica:
<MarceloVaz> tipo
<MarceloVaz> quando tu reconectou o hd
<ubuntu_> se nao for abusar muito mais muito da sua boa vontade
<MarceloVaz> conetou a mesma ponta do cabo ?
<MarceloVaz> ele é IDE ?
<ubuntu_> mesma
<ubuntu_> e ide
<ubuntu_> IDE
<MarceloVaz> exatamente a mesma?
<Patricia> ubuntu_ nao tenho msn :)
<Patricia> :S
<ubuntu_> nao consegui instalar ele no serial ata pq:
<ubuntu_> bom vou bom ja volto vou ver se consigo seguir a dica da patricia
<ubuntu_> jaja to de volta pessoal
<ubuntu_> bom eu acho rs
<Patricia> :P
<ubuntu_> ah vou chamar o padre
<ubuntu_> tipo nao serve monge :??
<Patricia> kkkk
<ubuntu_> aqui nao tem padre catolico
<ubuntu_> kkkk
<ubuntu_> bom vou nessa jaja to de volta
<ubuntu_> obrigado
<MarceloVaz> chama um pastor
<MarceloVaz> isso tem em tudo q eh lugar
<MarceloVaz> saiii desse linucsss capetaaaaaaaaaaa
<MarceloVaz> em nome do senhor jesuiss
<Patricia> ^^
<alexander_> :-/
<MarceloVaz> ahhh sharapakanta rrê maragaxura magáh? epipada xuripipáhh!!!!!
<MarceloVaz> Patricia tem azeite?
<Patricia> ;O
<MarceloVaz> tira a tampa tira a tampa
<MarceloVaz> :D
<Patricia> MarceloVaz tem
<Patricia> srsr
<MarceloVaz> |Patricia|: pei pei pei
<Patricia> ^^
<Patricia> indiokE3 mudou sua senha?
<indiokE3> quit
<maraujo_3> oto de vorta
<maraujo_3> \O/
<Patricia> srsr
<maraujo_3> alguem vai fazer o NENEM2010?
<Patricia> ;O
<alexander_> (mastache)
<Patricia> maraujo_3 enen?
<maraujo_3> hurum
<maraujo_3> :P
<maraujo_3> o nenem
<Patricia> o nozes vai :P
<Patricia> srrs
<maraujo_3> eu fiz
<maraujo_3> bolsista prouni integral
<maraujo_3> mas so passei na 2a
<maraujo_3> :P
<maraujo_3> na 1a eu fiquei naquela de corrida
<maraujo_3> d querer acabar logo e deu no q deu
<maraujo_3> levanta a mao nozes
<maraujo_3> nozes
<maraujo_3> xii coitado passou mal
<Patricia> ...
<maraujo_3> alguem taca agua gelada nele
<maraujo_3> q vou pegar cafe
<maraujo_3> minha mana faz a prova
<maraujo_3> e eu q fico tenso
<maraujo_3> huahauh
<maraujo_3> one minute please
<Patricia> kkkkkkkkkk
<wzk> huahaa
<maraujo_3> ele apareceu?
<Patricia> nao
<maraujo_3> eita lele
<maraujo_3> pov vou dar um reboot aqui
<maraujo_3> e testar uma distro q pus num usb
<maraujo_3> bjo pra quem é de bjo
<maraujo_3> e salve pra quem é de salve
<evandrox> bom dia
<evandrox> alguém tem uma dica de como retornar parte de um arquivo texto a partir de determinada linha e coluna?
<maraujo_3> de vorta
<maraujo_3> a distro rodou
<maraujo_3> so tem um detalhe onde a porta num é 2.0 fica tenso
<maraujo_3> checar as portas antes de pensar em usar uma live do pen/usb
<maraujo_3> :P
<Ricardo__> bah em 1.1
<Ricardo__> é cruel
<Ricardo__> slow down
<Ricardo__> aeheeah
<MarceloVaz> evandrox leia sobre grep ou awk
<Ricardo__> melhor ir pro cd dai
<maraujo_3> bem verdade
<maraujo_3> rs
<maraujo_3> tava vendo uam tal plaquinha da asus
<maraujo_3> q acelera as portas usb
<evandrox> por enquanto obrigado
<maraujo_3> e dispositivos sata
<maraujo_3> mas so roda com placa dela logico
<maraujo_3> :P
<gbs> evandrox eu tenho
<gbs> cut, tail e head podem te ajudar
<gbs> cut pra colunas e tail ou head pras linhas
<maraujo_3> OO
<maraujo_3> Oo
<maraujo_3> d q ces taum proseando?
<maraujo_3> :S
<evandrox> obrigado gbs
<maraujo_3> :( boiei
<gbs> ele havia feito uma pergunta mais acima
<gbs> eu tenho um problema que é quase isso
<maraujo_3> ainda nao tinha entrado
<gbs> tenho uma lista de palavras e uma lista de urls
<gbs> queria fazer uma matriz, onde cada linha fosse cada url, cada coluna fosse cada palavra, e na matriz a correspondencia, aonde aparecesse a palavra ficasse 1 e aonde nao aparecesse ficasse 0
<maraujo_3> webdesin?
<maraujo_3> webdesign?
<gbs> n :P
<maraujo_3> hauhauha
<maraujo_3> ta parecedno programação
<maraujo_3> to fora
<maraujo_3> por eqto
<maraujo_3> rs
<mazoni> bom dia pessoas!
<Romil> bom dia
<maraujo_3> dia dia
<mazoni> aew vcs usam cliente de email?
<maraujo_3> evolution
<maraujo_3> usava o thunder
<mazoni> eu tb
<diablodf> evolution!
<Romil> evolution
<mazoni> eu uso o evolution em casa e o thunder no trabalho no windows
<maraujo_3> eu tb
<mazoni> estava pensando em usar apenas 1
<maraujo_3> nunca usei o outloook
<mazoni> mais estou na duvida em qual usar =]
<Romil> pra mim unico defeito dele é a codificação em algumas mensagens os ç aparecem com ?
<mazoni> vcs preferem qual?
<maraujo_3> no ruimdows ou no ubuntu?
<diablodf> colocando a codificação para utf-8 nao resolve o problema?
<maraujo_3> ai vai do usuario
<Romil> ainda nao sei como resolver isso no evolution
<maraujo_3> era acostumado com o thunder
<Romil> diablodf, aqui nao resolveu
<maraujo_3> mas migrei sem problemas
<maraujo_3> o lance é se achar no programa
<maraujo_3> e manter atualizado
<Phevhos> nozes, Bom Dia cara, ou novamente estou precisando do link do site do driver sis, vc tem ainda?
<maraujo_3> nao é algo no teu sistema
<Romil> maraujo_3 prefiro usa ros programas nativos da distro. tem melhor integração
<maraujo_3> pacote de idiomas ou coisa do tipo
<maraujo_3> verdade romil
<maraujo_3> tem isso
<maraujo_3> entaum é thunder no ruimdows
<maraujo_3> e evolution no ubuntu
<maraujo_3> da uma olhada em sistema>administracao>suporte a idiomas
<Romil> no momento estou usando o win7, como o windows live mail como cliente de e-mail
<maraujo_3> usava o thunder no seven
<maraujo_3> ultima versao do ruimdows q usei
<mazoni> eu tb prefiro usar o ubuntu os programas padrão
<mazoni> pelo msm motivo
<Romil> ja usei tambem, mas nao curti o thunder
<diablodf> eu nao consigo usar o windows!
<mazoni> e a sincronização de contatos com o ubuntu one tb é interessante
<Phevhos> nozes Vc tai cara?
<maraujo_3>  eu so forçado la na emp
<maraujo_3> verdade
<nozes> Phevhos, primeiro link http://bit.ly/bdhRis
<Romil> diablodf, tambem nao gosto de usar, mas no momento preciso, problemas com a net wireless
<mazoni> por isso que estou pensando em instalar o evolution lá na empresa
<mazoni> no windows
<maraujo_3> pela hora deve na rua indo fazer a porva
<maraujo_3> vai fazer a prova nozes
<maraujo_3> anda
<maraujo_3> nao sei se roda
<maraujo_3> usa o thunder
<nozes> maraujo_3, do ENEM?
<mazoni> mais sei la eu instalei o tomboy notes no windows ficou moh lixo
<maraujo_3> a pat q disee q tu ia fazer
<mazoni> da sim eu ja vi na net que dá
<Phevhos> nozes, eu to usando esse cara, mas quando reinicio o ambiente continua na mesma
<maraujo_3> o tomby nao testei
<mazoni> ai seria bom que eu simcronizada meus contatos
<mazoni> eu ja testei e funcionou tranquilo
<maraujo_3> mas o thunder, tanto o portatil com o desk rodou legal
<nozes> Phevhos, no meu positivo com o ubuntu 10.04 32 bits ta normal só quando inicia ele fica meio doido
<mazoni> mais o thunder nao sincroniza contatos com o ubuntu one
<mazoni> eu to loko pra chega o ubuntu one no windows
<maraujo_3> nozes
<Phevhos> nozes, vo reiniciar novamente, valeu brother
<maraujo_3> pq nao tenta a distro ubuntu netbook remix 10.10?
<diablodf> maraujo_3, eu achei a versao 10.10 muito lenta!
<diablodf> fica sempre travando!
<maraujo_3> mazoni: ja checou o suporte a idiomas?
<maraujo_3> hummmm
<Romil> tambem a achei a 10.10 pesada
<mazoni> nao sei kra
<maraujo_3> e a ubuntu maverick?
<Romil> to esperando pelo squeeze
<maraujo_3> mazoni: da uma olhada em sistema>administracao>suporte a idiomas
<maraujo_3> cara eu to gostando
<maraujo_3> mas ai ja nao sei
<maraujo_3> vai dos progs q tu usa
<maraujo_3> e a config do hard
<mazoni> ta aqui "idiomas para menus e janelas: Portugues brasil
<yuri88> UdontKnow: você esta ai?
<maraujo_3> oks oks
<maraujo_3> jaja olho isso
<maraujo_3> to baixando ums pacotes de idioma
<maraujo_3> çã
<maraujo_3> so testando
<maraujo_3> rs
<maraujo_3> mazoni
<mazoni> fla
<maraujo_3> la no evolution em>> ver>codificao de caracteres
<maraujo_3> como ta ?
<maraujo_3> poe padrao
<Phevhos> nozes, Consegui cara, ou seu note e positivo?
<diablodf> pode deixar padrao!
<maraujo_3> isso
<maraujo_3> to dando uma saida
<maraujo_3> pai vai mexer na rede eletrica
<maraujo_3> ja volrto
<mazoni> está padrão
<maraujo_3> entao olhaa entrada de teclado
<maraujo_3> ou la nos idiomas
<nozes> Phevhos, sim
<maraujo_3> qqr coisa chama o nozes ai
<maraujo_3> fui me
<maraujo_3> nao posse queimar o micro
<nozes> Phevhos, o mesmo podelo do cara
<nozes> modelo
<Phevhos> nozes voce usa rede wireless?
<nozes> ja usei
<Phevhos> nozes, tipo minha rede wireless so funciona perto do roteador
<Phevhos> nozes mas no windows funciona no quintal inteiro cara, sabe oq pode ser?
<Romil> driver ne
<mazoni> ta BRASIL!
<mazoni> TECLADO BRASIL
<nozes> Phevhos, ixi rapaz! só pesquisando na internet, tente ver se acha um outro driver
<Phevhos> nozes, cara ja rodei meio mundo, testei um monte d cosia brother, venho aki quando meus recursos esgotaram
<Phevhos> nozes, mas blz, vou continuar pesquisando aki cara, como sempre valeu cara
<nozes> Phevhos, pessoal da positivo sempre responde os emails, tente perguntar se eles n tem nenhum driver para linux
<Romil> ai ai, wireless é um saco
<Romil> se vai usar prefira uma placa com chipset ralink, sao bem suportadas no linux
<Phevhos> nozes, blz, vou dar uma olhada la
<diablodf> Romil, a minha funciona que eh uma maravilha!
<EngSkeeter> Ok você venceu, Batata Frita!!!!
<Romil> diablodf, a minha tambem, mas sempre precisa mexer nas configs
<Romil> e aqui ainda uso autenticação pppoe
<Romil> pense num saco
<nozes> Phevhos, o primeiro passo e ver o modelo certinho e ver no site do fabricante
<mazoni> pq vc nao roteia o modem
<diablodf> Romil, putz.
<Phevhos> mazoni, to com o problema por isso brother
<mazoni> ahh esquece vc ja usa o roteador
<Phevhos> ^^
<EngSkeeter> mazoni, como roteio um modem 3G?
<mazoni> boa pergunta kkkkkk
<mazoni> nunca mexi com modem 3g
<EngSkeeter> :(
<Romil> ta, modem 3g nunca ouvi falar que se possa rotear
<nozes> EngSkeeter, rotiar?
<nozes> kkkkkk
<EngSkeeter> serio
<EngSkeeter> tem como, mas nao sei
<EngSkeeter> vi em algum lugar
<mazoni> deve ter sim
<EngSkeeter> q com iptables
<EngSkeeter> tem que espelhar uma interface com a outra, algo assim
<mazoni> kra vc usa wireless
<nozes> EngSkeeter, vai ser 10k para cada
<EngSkeeter> eu?
<mazoni> acho que dependendo da placa doseu notebook é possivel instalar o drive do windows
<nozes> pq 3g pelo menos da claro e uma merda
<mazoni> 3g menos pior eh da vivo
<mazoni> pelo menos no estado de sp
<EngSkeeter> poise, mas eu vou usar um de cada vez
<Romil> 3g aqui onde moro non ecsiste
<EngSkeeter> tipo, ou no desk ou no netbook
<diablodf> Romil, vc mora aonde?
<EngSkeeter> aqui tambem nao eh grande coisa
<Romil> santa rita / pb
<EngSkeeter> interior do PA
<mazoni> nossa tenho muita msg no gmail to configurando o evolution eu acho que vai demorar o periodo da tardde todo pra baixar os emails
<mazoni> mais to usando imap
<Romil> a verdade é que banda larga ainda é previlegio dos grandes centros urbanos
<EngSkeeter> tive problemas com muitas mensagens pop no evolutio
<Romil> no resto do pais na melhor das hipoteses vc tem uma radio 128k como a minha
<Romil> aqui nao tem adsl, nem 3g, nem cabo, so radio e discada
<EngSkeeter> poise, aqui eh fo@# uma net q preste
<Phevhos> aqui em casa eu tive q ligar pra eles cancelarem minha linha uma 10 x pra conseguir o velox
<mazoni> onde vc mora romil?
<mazoni> amazonas?
<Romil> discada eu nao uso mais nem amarrado, impossivel usar com as paginas da web do jeito que sao feitas hoje em dia
<Phevhos> utilize o chrome cara
<EngSkeeter> eu nao sei o que aconteceu, mas quando eu usava meu modem da claro no suse era uma merda
<EngSkeeter> mas agora no ubuntu da pra usar tranquilo
<diablodf> mais o modem da claro eh uma merda mesmo
<Romil> mazoni, nao se espante rapaz, as areas sem cobertura de banda larga no pais é muito maior do que vc pensa, masmo nso grandes centros existe muita gente sem opçoes
<diablodf> eu fiz um teste mo
<EngSkeeter> baixei mais de 1GB de arquivos com mais de 30kb/s
<Phevhos> ^
<diablodf> eu fiz um teste no ubuntu. nao gostei ...
<mazoni> Romil, hmm
<mazoni> aeew pessoal mudando de assunto, alguem acessa remotamente o linux pelo windows?
<mazoni> estou precisando fazer isso
<Romil> francamente, usar 3g da claro com pacotes de dados limitados é um pessimo negocio, alem de caro a conexao é instavel e ruim
<mazoni> vcs recomendam algum aplicativo?
<mazoni> ou logmein, vnc, ssh
<diablodf> ssh
<mazoni> mais caso eu use ssh, vou apenas poder acessar remotamente via terminal certo?
<diablodf> mazoni, vc viu o xrdp?
<fabianomarechal> Bom dia pessoal
<diablodf> bom dia
<nozes> bão também
<EngSkeeter> galera, vcs sabem pq o banshe vai ser o padrão do ubuntu? alguem o usa?
<evandrox> Alguem pode me dar uma ajuda no comando awk?
<diablodf> ?
<diablodf> evandrox, qual o comando?
<evandrox> cat a.txt | awk 'NR == 10 {print $2}'
<evandrox> neste comando ele retorna a linha 10 da coluna 2
<evandrox> preciso que alem da linha 10 ele retorne a 35 e 41 também da coluna 2
<evandrox> tem ideia de como posso fazer?
<evandrox> tem alguma idéia de como posso fazer?
<diablodf> NR >= nr_desejado && NR <=nr_dejado
<diablodf> evandrox, faz o seguinte.. NR >= nr_desejado && NR <=nr_dejado
<diablodf> talvez funcione!
<evandrox> tipo NR == 10 && NR == 35
<diablodf> faz o teste ai!
<evandrox> não foi cara, vou amoçar e depois retorno
<diablodf> ok!
<evandrox> por enquanto obrigado
<diablodf> cat emp_teste.txt | awk 'NR == 3{print$1} NR == 5{print$1}'
<possebon> Olá
<possebon> Bom dia
<possebon> Preciso de uma maozinha
<possebon> quero alterar o ip 10.42.43.1
<possebon> o automatico do ubuntu
<possebon> alguem manja
<MarceloVaz> ?
<astdarkness> bom dia pessoal
<MarceloVaz> quer setar ip estatico ?
<possebon> quando colocamos a opção de ip "compartilhado com outro"
<possebon> ele automaticamente nos passa o ip 10.42.43.1
<possebon> posso setar pelo /etc/network/interface
<maraujo_3> boa tarde a todos
<maraujo_3> valor infernal
<maraujo_3> calor
<possebon> rsrsrs vc nao sabe o que é calor
<possebon> calor ta aqui em Roraima
<possebon> marcelo - alterei o /etc/network/interface
<maraujo_3> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<maraujo_3> cara nao sei como ta
<maraujo_3> mas nao arrisco
<maraujo_3> aqui ta sensação termica de 34
<maraujo_3> ms no corpo parece 40
<possebon> antes de alterar mandei um  eth0 down
<possebon> ae alterei o /etc/network/interface
<possebon> em seguida subi a placa
<possebon> e o ip continua 10.42.43.1
<possebon> como eu modifico isso
<maraujo_3> nem me arrisco
<maraujo_3> tem como mexer na mao
<maraujo_3> vou ver se acho e te passo
<MarceloVaz> se a interface estiver para dhcp
<possebon> por favor...
<MarceloVaz> nao adianta tu mudar la
<maraujo_3> estranho esse padrao
<maraujo_3> bem dito marcelo
<MarceloVaz> muda para estatico e edita
<possebon> ip - metodo - compartilhado com outros computadores
<Raphael_S> possebon, boa tarde cara vc quer compartoilhar internet entre duas interface de rede isso?
<MarceloVaz> oq tu que quer fazer ???
<maraujo_3> Oo
<MarceloVaz> até agora nao entendi
<possebon> isso ae rafa
<maraujo_3> boua pergunta
<possebon> com um detalhe
<possebon> ja ta tudo ok
<possebon> ja estou compartilhando
<possebon> ta tudo blz
<possebon> porem o ip do server esta 10.42.43.1.
<possebon> ip que o ubuntu me deu automaticamente
<Raphael_S> eu uso dese jeito aki
<Raphael_S> echo "1" > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<Raphael_S> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o wlan0 -j MASQUERADE
<possebon> e eu quero modificar este ip
<MarceloVaz> allow-hotplug eth0
<MarceloVaz> iface eth0 inet static
<MarceloVaz> address 192.168.0.1
<MarceloVaz> netmask 255.255.255.0
<MarceloVaz> gateway 192.168.0.254
<maraujo_3> marcelo
<maraujo_3> so se ligue se o modem roter
<maraujo_3> nao e aquele padrao 10.0.0.1
<maraujo_3> ou eh 10.0.1.1
<Raphael_S> no lugar wlan0 coloco a interface que  tem a internet
<maraujo_3> tendeu?
<possebon> galera vou detalhar como eu montei aqui
<Raphael_S> possebon, echo "1" > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<Raphael_S> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o wlan0 -j MASQUERADE
<Raphael_S> no lugar wlan0
<Raphael_S> vc coloca
<Raphael_S> a intereface
<maraujo_3> http://www.guiadohardware.net/tutoriais/servidor-rede-local-ubuntu/
<maraujo_3> olhem ai e ve se ajuda
<Raphael_S> aonde vem a internet
<Raphael_S> aew
<Raphael_S> dps
<Raphael_S> vc quiser
<Raphael_S> cria um script shell
<Raphael_S> e coloca na inicializacao
<Raphael_S> a conf
<Raphael_S> de ip
<Raphael_S> e normal
<Raphael_S> pelo gerenciador de rede do gnome
<Raphael_S> na interface aodne vai sair sinal da internet
<Raphael_S> vc colocar 192.168.0.1
<Raphael_S> submaskara 255.255.255.0
<Raphael_S> sem gateway
<Raphael_S> e sem dns
<Raphael_S> aew prontu
<possebon> UM SERVER COM MODEN 3G - VIVO
<possebon> um cabo de rede do server para o router mymax wireles
<possebon> esta é modelagem do server
<possebon> e ta tudo ok
<possebon> funcionando
<possebon> outros notebooks - tudo via wireles
<possebon> ja estao todos ok
<possebon> sem encrenca
<possebon> bom a rede ta toda ok
<possebon> problema
<possebon> é o seguinte
<possebon> o server o ip é 10.42.43.1
<Raphael_S> vc
<Raphael_S> poode fazer desse jeito
<Raphael_S> que te falei
<maraujo_3> esse ip ta estrano
<Raphael_S> aew vc
<Raphael_S> pdoe escolher
<Raphael_S> o ip que colocar
<Raphael_S> eu recomendo usar 192.168.0.x
<possebon> vou verificar
<MarceloVaz> esse ip é do dhcp do router
<possebon> o servidor é 10.42 os notbooks são 192.168.1.xxx
<Phevhos> galera alguem sabe como eu crio um livecd do ubuntu personalizado?
<maraujo_3> car adeixa eu pesquisar
<Raphael_S> possebon, http://raphaels.no-ip.org/downloads/screen.png
<Raphael_S> possebon, viu como que ta conf aki
<JoaoJoao> boa tarde
<maraujo_3> Phevhos: http://pplware.sapo.pt/linux/reconstructor-crie-o-seu-proprio-ubuntu-livecd/
<maraujo_3> ta ai
<JoaoJoao> eu instalei o Maverick no meu notebook, mas não consigo acessar nem o Gnome nem o KDE - consigo acessar o Gnome em modo seguro e o XFCE.
<diablodf> eu aconselho a nao usar o 10.10 por enquanto.... ele ainda nao ta instavel!
<JoaoJoao> Acho que tem algum aplicativo sendo inicializado na sessão do GNOME ou do KDE que fica travado, parando a inicialização do restante da sessão. ALguém sabe como eu posso descobrir o que está parando a sessão?
<maraujo_3> Phevhos viu?
<maraujo_3> consegue entrar pela tela de recuperação?
<diablodf> ele tá muito instavel ainda!
<Phevhos> marujo_3 valeu brother
<JoaoJoao> diablodf, Percebi, hehe, mas agora que já instalei queria fazer funcionar direito
<diablodf> eu ja passei por isso... tive que voltar para 10.04.. formatei tudo novamente
<maraujo_3> q nada
<maraujo_3> tamo ai pra isso
<maraujo_3> esse blog tem mta coisa legal pra ubuntu
<JoaoJoao> diablodf, Consigo usar o Xubuntu normalmente, até posso me virar com ele mesmo
<diablodf> menos mal... eu tive que formatar tudo.. ainda hoje estou tentando colocar o meu php para funcionar legal
<diablodf> rapaz, se eu soubesse que o 10.10 estava instavel nao tinha feito o upgrade....
<diablodf> o pessoal da google ta pagando bem para quem descobrir alguma falha nos sistemas deles... orkut, etc...
<maraujo_3> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<maraujo_3> isso eh medo do facebook
<maraujo_3> ja levou um time de futebol deles
<diablodf> com certeza!!!
<maraujo_3> cara 1o caso com probs com a inicializacao do ubuntu
<maraujo_3> q ouço falar
<diablodf> vou pegar uma cerveja!!!
<diablodf> senao fico louco aqui
<maraujo_3> joga uam ai
<diablodf> na hora!
<maraujo_3> aqui um calor dos diabos
<maraujo_3> e eu sem um puto
<maraujo_3> q raiva do caraleo
<diablodf> aqui ta um frio show....
<diablodf> chovendo!!
<maraujo_3> ikkkkkkkkk
<maraujo_3> ow inveja do caum
<JoaoJoao> bom vou ter que usar o Xfce até que resolvam os problemas de inicialização de sessão do gnome e do kde
<maraujo_3> cara estranho isso viu
<maraujo_3> mas fica visitando a igreja aqui do ubuntu-br
<maraujo_3> sempre tem um irmao q ajuda
<diablodf> e ai galera, vamos tomar uma geladinha....
<maraujo_3> opa
<maraujo_3> vou pegar uma agua ali
<maraujo_3> kkkk
<diablodf> esperando o script terminar de rodar!!!
<maraujo_3> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<EngSkeeter> opa
<maraujo_3> e ai skeeter
<EngSkeeter> boa noticia!
<maraujo_3> ganhou na mega?
<EngSkeeter> blz maraujo_3?
<maraujo_3> quero 5%
<maraujo_3> suave
<EngSkeeter> kkk
<EngSkeeter> ainda naum
<EngSkeeter> consegui instalar o gnome-shell no meu desk
<EngSkeeter> ta so o filet
<EngSkeeter> minha placa NVidia 8500GT
<maraujo_3> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<maraujo_3> mto bom garotinho
<EngSkeeter> huahuahuhaua
<EngSkeeter> quem usa essa placa tem que segurar shift pra entrar no grub
<EngSkeeter> adicionar "nomodeset" ao kernel
<EngSkeeter> pra depois baixar e instalar o  driver da fabricante
<maraujo_3> uia
<EngSkeeter> eu usei o do ubuntu e ficava lento
<maraujo_3> mandou bem
<maraujo_3> salva isso ai em um canto
<maraujo_3> sempre tem alguem com esse prob
<EngSkeeter> qual o forum do ubuntu?
<EngSkeeter> dai deixo a dica la
<maraujo_3> eu to no de portugal
<maraujo_3> nao achei o br
<EngSkeeter> vou me cadastrar
<maraujo_3> http://ubuntuforum-pt.org/
<diablodf> acho que  cerveja fez eu cair!
<peregrinator_six> Boa tarde humans beings.
<maraujo_3> kkkkkkk
<maraujo_3> ja?
<maraujo_3> ta bebendo desde q hs?
<maraujo_3> noite six
<peregrinator_six> rAfs, boa tarde garoto! Sumido em...?!
<EngSkeeter> q cerva eh essa?
<maraujo_3> me lembrou uma musica do iron
<maraujo_3> the number of the beast
<rAfs> opaa
<rAfs> é verdade kkk
<rAfs> falando nisso to de saida
<rAfs> abraçãoo
<EngSkeeter> 666
<maraujo_3> isso
<maraujo_3> six six six
<maraujo_3> eu do mta risada qdo vejo um besta falando no num da besta
<maraujo_3> rs
<EngSkeeter> agora com upgrade 6.10 6.10 6.10
<maraujo_3> kkkkk
<maraujo_3> besta
<maraujo_3> :P
<EngSkeeter> huahauhauha
<maraujo_3> kd a paty maionese falar nisso
<maraujo_3> teclei com ela mais cedo
<doug_3> huahauhua
<doug_3> so faltou o costelinha
<diablodf__> toim!
<doug_3> kkkkk
<EngSkeeter> KKKK
<doug_3> o caum ta bebo
<doug_3> so cai
<Raphael_S> machucou?
<Raphael_S> huahuahuhuahuahuaa
<doug_3> passa gelou q passa
<doug_3> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<doug_3> e la se foi do demo de bsb
<doug_3> kkkkk
<doug_3> o
<doug_3> kkkkkk
<doug_3> pela velocidade q entrou e caiu
<doug_3> era o diabo
<EngSkeeter> kkkkkk
<EngSkeeter> o cara mais underground que eu conheco eh o diaboooooo
<doug_3> kkkkkk
<doug_3> q no inferno fa cover das cancoes celestiais
<doug_3> kkkkk
<doug_3> faz
<Raphael_S> huahuauhahuahu
<doug_3> pera vou dar um reboot pra testar uam coisa
<doug_3> nao nao tenho parte com o diabo
<doug_3> hoje a net ta legal
<doug_3> e nao nao to bebendo
<doug_3> kkkkk
<maraujo_3> \O/
<maraujo_3> xfce instalado e rodando sem problemas
<MarceloVaz> nem fala
<maraujo_3> quem e que queria um menu em baixo
<maraujo_3> estilo ruimdows?
<maraujo_3> o xfce e uma boa opcao
<maraujo_3> alem de ser mais leve
<maraujo_3> tu usa o xfce marcelo?
<MarceloVaz> as vezes
<MarceloVaz> é exatamente oq estou tentando fazer funfar aki
<maraujo_3> e q ta rolando?
<maraujo_3> vou pegar o prato e fuço contigo
<maraujo_3> pera
<MarceloVaz> to tentando instalar o squeeze com ele
<MarceloVaz> mas depois da seleção de pacotes
<MarceloVaz> ele nao vai adiante
<MarceloVaz> durante a instalação isso
<MarceloVaz> vou por o lenny, deixa pra lá
<maraujo_3> squeze ja vi esse nomee
<Romil> MarceloVaz, poe o lenny e depois usa o cd do squeeze pra atualizar
<maraujo_3> mas num lembnro q faz
<MarceloVaz> sim Romil
<maraujo_3> aqui filosofando sobre churascarias
<maraujo_3> pq os caras deixam a acrne igual a medeira
<MarceloVaz> squeeze é a versão teste do debian maraujo_3
<maraujo_3> e a calabreza crua?
<Romil> ja tive problemas com os cds de instalaçao do squeeze duas vezes, o pessoal do debian precisa ter mais atenção nas midias de instalaçao
<cavera> depende de onde era a churrascaria
<cavera> no sul essas coisas não acontecem =P
<MarceloVaz> primeira vez comigo Romil
<maraujo_3> cavera tu paga a psg
<maraujo_3> q eu pago o rodizio?
<maraujo_3> kkkk
<cavera> hahaha nada feito
<g4scan> acabei
<g4scan> de por o lenny
<g4scan> mais eu baixei  o cd1 com 670mb
<g4scan> nao tem compilador
<g4scan> nem nada
<g4scan> me fudi
<g4scan> AUHUIAHUIAHUIAH
<MarceloVaz> alguem ai manja de centreon ?
<MarceloVaz> instalei estes dias, vo começar a testar agora
<g4scan> agora vou baixar os outros 28734723 cds
<g4scan> ;~
<g4scan> primeiro tenho q instalar gcc etc para instalar o networkmanager e minha wireless
<Romil> g4scan, deveria ter baixado a versao em dvd, basta o 1
<g4scan> Romil minha internet é de 300kbps
<maraujo_3> kkkkkkkkkk
<g4scan> de cd em cd é mais facil
<maraujo_3> tomou no tu
<maraujo_3> kkkkkk
<g4scan> sim
<g4scan> ;\
<Romil> melhor que a minha de 128
<maraujo_3> rs
<g4scan> mais daqui 2 meses eu vou estar com 3mb
<maraujo_3> ganhei por pouco
<g4scan> speed
<maraujo_3> \O/
<g4scan> :]
<cavera> esses dias eu tava tentando acessar o irc de dentro da faculdade usando o TOR, alguém já consegui isso?
<maraujo_3> tb nao humilha
<maraujo_3> \O/ pelo 3m
<Romil> daqui a dois meses continuarei com 128kb
<maraujo_3> :( pelo speed
<g4scan> cavera eu usava ultrasurf
<cavera> ultrasurf ... hum, vou procurar
<g4scan> agora o linux abre o pidgin
<Raphael_S> cavera, tem que usar o socks do tor cara
<g4scan> pra entrar no msn
<g4scan> orkut nao abre
<Raphael_S> cavera, conf seu cliente irc para usar o socks do tor
<cavera> Raphael_S: beleza, vou tentar
<cavera> valeu ae
<g4scan> o tor ele faz um tunel de portas ne
<g4scan> nao me recordo mto bem
<Raphael_S> cavera, 127.0.0.1 9050
<g4scan> o squid deve barrar todas as portas inutilizadas
<maraujo_3> borrra
<maraujo_3> porta alta do carvalho
<Raphael_S> cavera, 127.0.0.1 9050 tente esse end
<maraujo_3> rs
<Raphael_S> cavera, e soh conf para usar sock copm esse dn lah no seu cliente IRC
<Raphael_S> cavera, mais a chance de vc ser banido pela rede irc e gr\nde
<Raphael_S> pq tem detector de socks e proxy maioria das rede
<Raphael_S> de irc
<Raphael_S> mais jah consegui
<cavera> hum, dae não vai prestar
<Raphael_S> conectar por cagada
<Raphael_S> mais tenta
<maraujo_3> ou tenta um proxy gringo
<maraujo_3> kkkkk
<Raphael_S> quem sabe vc conbseque
<Raphael_S> mais
<maraujo_3> pega um do mexico
<Raphael_S> aew
<MarceloVaz> pra quem quiser conhecer
<maraujo_3> la cucaratcha
<Raphael_S> provalvelmente e bloqueado
<maraujo_3> la cucaratcha
<maraujo_3> la la la
<MarceloVaz> http://azazel.dyndns-server.com  - login: admin senha: admin
<cavera> eu vi que algumas redes deixam tu se registrar e aceitam se tu usar um socks do tor
<Raphael_S> lah na faculdade e bloqueado mairia das portas
<MarceloVaz> resta aprender a mecher agora
<MarceloVaz> :D
<g4scan> dynamic dns
<Raphael_S> unicas portas que aluno conseque acessar
<g4scan> heheh
<Raphael_S> sao
<maraujo_3> ao menos nof fire eu usava um prxy mexicano ariba ariba
<cavera> mas minha vontade não tá tão grande assim
<Raphael_S> 8080 443 e 80
<g4scan> MarceloVaz eu baixando o cd2 do debian eu posso dar um aptsetup?
<g4scan> pra ele instalar o conteudo
<maraujo_3> gostei de prxy-dns
<maraujo_3> iuhuuuu
<g4scan> como repositorio
<cavera> lá na minha faculdade é tudo bloqueado, precisa preencher uma pilha de papéis pra liberar a 80
<MarceloVaz> acho q dá
<maraujo_3> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<g4scan> lol
<g4scan> la na facul
<g4scan> abre goohlr
<g4scan> google
<g4scan> blacklist la é fudida
<Romil> g4scan, nao, digita apt-cdrom add
<g4scan> Romil fmz
<g4scan> x)
<MarceloVaz> alguem empresta um ip ai?
<maraujo_3> alguem tem um cigarro ai
<maraujo_3> kkkkkk
<MarceloVaz> q tenha apache ou outras coisas rodando
<maraujo_3> o meu nao violaum
<Raphael_S> mais a porta 80 e liberado senao ninguem iria conseguir navegar em sites cavera
<cavera> sim sim
<Raphael_S> gerente a porta 80 443 ele liberam
<Raphael_S> resto
<cavera> mas de fora de pra dentro é bloqueado
<Raphael_S> e blqoueadp
<Raphael_S> mais to falando
<Raphael_S> e bloqueo
<Raphael_S> de porta
<Raphael_S> de dentro
<Raphael_S> cara
<Raphael_S> soh libera porta 80 e 443 para navegacao
<Raphael_S> por exemplo nao consigo acessar ssh do meu pc pela porta 22 de lah
<Raphael_S> e soh colocando
<Raphael_S> o ssh na porta 443
<maraujo_3> quem usa ubuntu em notebook?
<Raphael_S> aew funfa
<Raphael_S> maraujo_3,
<Raphael_S> eu uso
<Raphael_S> cara
<maraujo_3> Unity Interface for Ubuntu Netbook Edition << ja usou?
<maraujo_3> a interface unity?
<Raphael_S> nao
<Raphael_S> eu uso ubuntu normal cara
<cavera> pois é, aqui nós temos um frontdoor pra essas coisas
<maraujo_3> da uma testada e diz q achou
<Raphael_S> trava menos
<maraujo_3> qual teu proc e mem??
<Raphael_S> amiga minha testou akele ubuntu remix e disse que trava demais
<Raphael_S> por isso prefiro
<Raphael_S> usar
<Raphael_S> o normal
<Raphael_S> o meu e um celerom m
<g4scan> cavera qdo for usar essas coisas mude seu mac
<Raphael_S> de 1.6
<g4scan> pra nao ter dor de cabeça futuramente
<maraujo_3> heresia
<Raphael_S> ghz
<maraujo_3> seras condenado ow infiel
<maraujo_3> ubuntu nao trava
<maraujo_3> kkkkkkk
<EngSkeeter> num trava
<EngSkeeter> eu uso
<g4scan> ubuntu na casa da minha namorada com modem 3g ficou redondo
<Raphael_S> mais amiga minha instalou no netbook dela
<EngSkeeter> quer dizer
<EngSkeeter> usei
<g4scan> instalei cairodock
<Raphael_S> o ubuntu remix
<g4scan> configurei o compiz
<Raphael_S> e ela disse que fikou uma bosta
<EngSkeeter> sim
<g4scan> ela ficou
<g4scan> doida
<maraujo_3> kkkkk
<maraujo_3> ou ela nao sabe usar?
<maraujo_3> ou nao gosta?
<g4scan> ela curtiu
<maraujo_3> tem mta mulher q tem preconceito com linux
<g4scan> po
<maraujo_3> tu sabe
<g4scan> ela
<EngSkeeter> eh que o gerenciador de tarefas fica na lateral
<g4scan> ta usando
<Raphael_S> mais ela usa
<g4scan> o openoffice
<g4scan> na moralz
<g4scan> etc
<Raphael_S> mais ela usa
<g4scan> internet
<g4scan> emesene
<Raphael_S> nao e
<maraujo_3> isso
<Raphael_S> preconceito nao
<maraujo_3> o unity e essa da barra lateral
<maraujo_3> me perdi
<maraujo_3> quem tem um namo q odeia
<g4scan> ela gostou dos efeitos
<g4scan> das janelas
<maraujo_3> e odei a oq?
<g4scan> uahsuiahsui
<maraujo_3> o unity?
<Raphael_S> mais o ubuntu normal
<Raphael_S> nuncz\ tive problema
<Raphael_S> tanto no meu pc tanto no meu note
<maraujo_3> hummm
<EngSkeeter> mas prefiro o gnome shell
<maraujo_3> eu tb nao
<maraujo_3> mas resolvi testar o xfce
<maraujo_3> ate pra qdo instalar num cli ou amigo
<maraujo_3> saber como roda
<EngSkeeter> o unity eh muito rigido, na te deixa fazer nada
<g4scan> cara as empresas que distribuem linux como opção em desktops e notebooks por nao fazerem a escolha certa da distro a usar
<g4scan> acredito q mta gente
<g4scan> generaliza o lnx
<g4scan> se colocarem um ubuntu
<EngSkeeter> to usando gnome-shell no netbook e no desktop
<g4scan> fica redondo
<g4scan> eu to usando o cygwin kkkk
<maraujo_3> pode ser
<EngSkeeter> poise, eu sempre tinha que adicionar umas regras pro udev quando usava o modem 3g
<maraujo_3> pode ser
<EngSkeeter> aqui foi tomatico
<maraujo_3> kkkkkkkkk
<maraujo_3> onde foi traumatico?
<maraujo_3> no gnome?
<maraujo_3> Oo
<EngSkeeter> tomatico=automatico
<g4scan> alguem ja usou aquela distro stresselinux? pra teste de hardware
<EngSkeeter> nuuuussa com esse nome????
<maraujo_3> zuando
<maraujo_3> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<g4scan> eu vi em um forum gringo
<maraujo_3> nem quero
<EngSkeeter> hauhuahauha
<g4scan> pode colar o link
<maraujo_3> ]boa sorte
<g4scan> ?
<maraujo_3> eu li isso na net
<maraujo_3> nem me atrevi a olhar
<g4scan> http://www.stresslinux.org/sl/downloads
<g4scan> 30mb só
<g4scan> auhsuahs
<maraujo_3> ah vai te
<maraujo_3> kkkkkk
<maraujo_3> menor q o DNS?
<EngSkeeter> deve ser so o kernel
<maraujo_3> ops
<maraujo_3> DSL
<maraujo_3> kkkkk
<g4scan> q nem ophcrak eu rodo ele do pendrive
<g4scan> na facul
<maraujo_3> so pode
<g4scan> ja peguei até
<g4scan> a senha do admin
<g4scan> AUIHAUIHUAIHA
<g4scan> la roda xp e ubuntu 9
<maraujo_3> sai pra la
<maraujo_3> estressar o caum
<EngSkeeter> eu tinha uma que rodava num disket
<maraujo_3> e eu achando o DSL pequeno
<g4scan> dsl?
<g4scan> q distro é essa
<EngSkeeter> dan small linuz
<EngSkeeter> dan small linux
<g4scan> para q serve/?
<cavera> tem o backtrack pra essas coisas
<maraujo_3> stress foi foda
<EngSkeeter> cara nunk usei
<g4scan> eu uso backtrack na maquina virtual
<EngSkeeter> gostava do slax
<maraujo_3> eca
<maraujo_3> slack?
<maraujo_3> nem fodendo
<g4scan> slack é bom cara
<maraujo_3> podendo
<EngSkeeter> nao pow, slax
<g4scan> só da trabalho pra deixar ele no ponto
<g4scan> mais dps
<maraujo_3> nada mto rigido
<maraujo_3> ah tah
<g4scan> slaxwifi EngSkeeter ?
<maraujo_3> achei q era o slackware
<maraujo_3> :P
<EngSkeeter> nao so slax
<g4scan> hm
<EngSkeeter> 200mb
<g4scan> pdc
<EngSkeeter> era baseado no slackware
<g4scan> vou usar o knoppix
<g4scan> AUIHAIUHUIAHIUAHUIHAAU
<EngSkeeter> eh bom pra reparos
<EngSkeeter> instala em pendrive
<maraujo_3> para ow se for pra reparos
<maraujo_3> usa o rescue
<cavera> pra reparos gosto do minimal do gentoo
<maraujo_3> tem um disco praisso
<EngSkeeter> mas ele aceita colocar varios modulos, tipo OO.o
<EngSkeeter> mas ele tem kde3
<EngSkeeter> ehm uito parecido com slack
<maraujo_3> system rescue cd
<EngSkeeter> eu gostava muito do slack tbm ;)
<maraujo_3> pera achar um cigarro
<g4scan> cara para de falar em cigarro ;\
<g4scan> to parando com isso
<EngSkeeter> kkkk
<g4scan> ta chuvendo esse tempo
<g4scan> da vontade de tomar um café
<g4scan> e café da vontade de fumar cigarro
<g4scan> ;~
<g4scan> ainda mais qdo to programando
<EngSkeeter> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<EngSkeeter> tem mais de mes que num tomo uma cana
<g4scan> eu nao bebo
<g4scan> x)
<EngSkeeter> e aqui em maraba ta calor de 40°
<g4scan> =O
<cavera> crédo, meu processador Não tá a tudo isso
<g4scan> aqui ta 29
<g4scan> com uma chuva de leve
<g4scan> pra refrescar
<g4scan> 40 graus
<g4scan> asuahsua
<g4scan> da pra ficar
<g4scan> doido
<EngSkeeter> quando da 30 uso casaco
<g4scan> casaco?
<g4scan> ^^
<g4scan> 30 eu fico
<g4scan> só de cueca
<EngSkeeter> o inferno deve ser perto daqui
<EngSkeeter> quando o capeta ta com frio vem aqui pra esquentar
<maraujo_3> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<g4scan> kkk
<maraujo_3> entaum teu procesador deve ta ums 55
<EngSkeeter> deixa eu ver
<maraujo_3> entaum ele passa por aqui no caminho skketer
<EngSkeeter> minha nvidia ta com 85
<g4scan> ele
<EngSkeeter> kkkk
<g4scan> tem um ar condicionado
<g4scan> só pro gabinete
<g4scan> kkk
<g4scan> ou o gabinete
<g4scan> é o ar condicionado
<g4scan> aushauihsuia
<maraujo_3> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<maraujo_3> ]85?
<maraujo_3> Oo
<maraujo_3> eu to bebo?
<EngSkeeter> exatamente
<EngSkeeter> vou tirar um print
<vitorlobo>  falae piazada
<maraujo_3> :P
<maraujo_3> tarde tio
<EngSkeeter> olha ai pra nao dizer que to mentindo: http://uploaddeimagens.com.br/imagem/index/499Captura_de_tela.png
<khao> tarde
<maraujo_3> tarde
<khao> poderia me ajudar em algo?
<g4scan> o doido
<g4scan> khao nao temos dinheiro
<g4scan> ;\
<maraujo_3> opa
<maraujo_3> nem drogas
<g4scan> kkk
<cavera> nao tem pao velho
<khao> não é dinheiro
<khao> quanto as drogas bom proveito
<g4scan> aqui tem 1 tiazinha que todo dia pede dinheiro para pagar passagem axo q ela vai comprar um terreno em marte
<EduardeCalibal> Alguns usam coisas da MS então usam drogas não?  oO
<Phevhos> heheheh
<khao> bom pra ela
<g4scan> uiahauha
<g4scan> EngSkeeter joga um ovo ae
<g4scan> em cima
<g4scan> do seu pc
<maraujo_3> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<maraujo_3> poe um bacon tb
<maraujo_3> isso pode ter sido aconfig do medidor
<licensed> desculpa o offtopic mas alguem me recomenda alguma impressora laser barata?
<EngSkeeter> huahuahuahauha
<maraujo_3> pow
<ElDeablo> Boa tarde!
<maraujo_3> hp?
<g4scan> tarde
<Phevhos> buenas hombre
<EngSkeeter> nao eh quente mesmo!!!
<astdarkness> tarde ElDeablo
<leleobhz> tarde!
<maraujo_3> capeta
<maraujo_3> ce voltou
<Phevhos> so perg pq Dea?
<maraujo_3> cmo tava o inferno?
<maraujo_3> tudo em ordem?
<EngSkeeter> tava em maraba se esquentando?
<maraujo_3> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Phevhos> hehehe
<peregrinator_six> licensed, se tiver a fim de vir no rio buscar eu lhe arrumo umas opções novinhas por menos de 250 pilas! :)
<maraujo_3> tu passou aqui em salvador num foi?
<maraujo_3> confessa
<Romil> licensed, procure uma hp, devido a possibilidade de recarga dos cartuchos, a maioria das outras marcas dificulta recarga
<EngSkeeter> kkkk
<ElDeablo> \o astdarkness
<EduardeCalibal> Samsung, não dá problemas...
<maraujo_3> hurum
<peregrinator_six> xGrind, \o/
<EduardeCalibal> Ao menos as que testei.
<maraujo_3> a lexmarks mesmo
<maraujo_3> e barato
<maraujo_3> mas qqr cosia queima o cartucho
<xGrind> peregrinator_six; \o
<maraujo_3> una bosta pra recarregar
<EduardeCalibal> Lexmark tende a paonr...
<licensed> EduardeCalibal, aquela ml1655 quebra muito.. na loja que trabalhei voltava toda semana 2... quero distancia de samsung
<maraujo_3> alem de dar pane no sensor da tampa
<licensed> Romil, eu tenho uma lexmark e120 perfeita a mais de 3 anos, recarrego de boa.. mas nao se vende mais dela =( foi R$250 na epoca
<maraujo_3> o lance é hp
<maraujo_3> cara
<khao> instalei o psx-emulator mas o som sai picotado alguém tem uma dica
<EngSkeeter> mas a laser por 250?
<Romil> maraujo_3, mas e pra recarregar?
<maraujo_3> tenho no minimo 3 casos de prob com lexmark
<maraujo_3> e 0 de hp
<maraujo_3> da sim romil
<EduardeCalibal> Todas SCX que testei nunca deram problema.
<maraujo_3> foda é o manuseio
<g4scan> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RxupapBXbIQ
<EduardeCalibal> Mais de ano de uso, várias recargas.
<g4scan> uiAHIUAHUIHAUIHAUIahuiHUIAhuihUIAh
<cavera> no site do freenode tem um texto bem bom sobre conexao usando TOR http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml
<EngSkeeter> alguem usa o XBMC?
<maraujo_3> eh de comer?
<maraujo_3> Oo
<EngSkeeter> huahuah XB Media Center
<EngSkeeter> X-Box Media Center
<maraujo_3> naum naum
<maraujo_3> parei com os games
<EngSkeeter> eh que eu queria que ele captasse a saida do V4L
<maraujo_3> no play 1
<maraujo_3> na epoca do quadradao
<EngSkeeter> mass eh media center
<EngSkeeter> nao eh game
<maraujo_3> ai gostei de jogar no micro
<maraujo_3> console nunca mais
<maraujo_3> sory me confundi
<EngSkeeter> ele tem plugins em python
<khao> não sei dizer baixei no ubuntu games
<maraujo_3> no coneço
<khao> lá tem umas dicas mas não funcionaram comigo
<vitorlobo> rpz
<vitorlobo> eu sempre digo isso
<vitorlobo> e parece n adiantar
<vitorlobo>  nunca mais como feijao a noite
<vitorlobo> poutz to peidando aqui feito um infeliz
<maraujo_3> kkkk
<vitorlobo> bom ar nessas horas n tem
<maraujo_3> inda bem q num tem net com cheiro
<maraujo_3> nessas horas q agradeço
<vitorlobo> é osso
<EngSkeeter> saindo pra ajudar na mudança da minha irma
<EngSkeeter> falows
<vitorlobo> ow
<vitorlobo> quizer um cunhado ae
<vitorlobo> é nois hein
<vitorlobo> :D
<EngSkeeter> pow ja tem :( /quit
<maraujo_3> rs
<maraujo_3> kkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> é osso hein
<peregrinator_six> rsrsrrs...
<vitorlobo> n sei pq ainda to dizendo isso
<vitorlobo> to imbolado com 2 nega
<vitorlobo> q ta uma coisa
<vitorlobo> mulher infelizmente n gosta da coisa comunitaria
<vitorlobo> :S
<vitorlobo> bem...nem eu quando se trata delas auhauha
<vitorlobo> =X
<Phevhos> galera alguem ai sabe utilizar o celestia?
<maraujo_3> aj tentei
<maraujo_3> mas num fui a frente
<maraujo_3> ficou pesado qdo instalei
<vitorlobo> rpz eu usei celestia mas n gostei...dai passei a usar osmio
<Phevhos> instalei ai mas ta tudo preto cara, nao da pra fazre um toue nem nada
<cavera> celestia é um tanto sem graça
<vitorlobo> pensei em comprar mitril mas é muito caro
<vitorlobo> :O
<cavera> o stellarium é bem mais interessante Phevhos
<Phevhos> cavera Vou testar brother
<vitorlobo> dai eu parei de jogar q cabal n roda no ubuntu
<g4scan> kde4
<g4scan> esta mto diferente
<g4scan> graficamente?
<maraujo_3> povo
<maraujo_3> ouvi falar bem so stelarium mas num instalei
<maraujo_3> vou dar uma saida
<maraujo_3> e ver um filme
<maraujo_3> com o celestia tb deu usmtravamento
<maraujo_3> passei tb pela maledita tela preta
<maraujo_3> bjunda e inda masi tarde
<cavera> o stellarium é um simulador de planetario
<cavera> acho mais util
<Phevhos> to instalando, vamos ver no que da
<diablodf> deixa eu ir almocar!!!
<junior_> vitorlobo,
<junior_> olá
<junior_> boa tarde
<vitorlobo> opa =]
<junior_> rpz.. nao consegui ainda
<junior_> akele problema da resolução
<garibaldi__> boa tarde a todos
<Patricia> |Back| Voltei :D
<peregrinator_six> garibaldi__, boa tarde.
<garibaldi__> estou, para variar, com uma dúvida cruel e besta...
<SourceForge> nao to conseguindo resetar a senha de root de meu mysql, to um tuto aqui, mas os comando q dou da erro
<peregrinator_six> garibaldi__, manda ela ai...
<garibaldi__> estou para instalar uma internet banda larga, só que o técnico me informou que
<garibaldi__> não posso usar estrutura Upnp, tipo torrent
<garibaldi__> ou algo assim
<Patricia> SourceForge qual erro?
<garibaldi__> tem como usar sem ser "notado" pela rede e pelo "supervisor"?
<Patricia> SourceForge: esta a usar assim update user set password = password('digite sua nova senha aqui') where user='root' and host='localhost';
<SourceForge> Patricia: nao consigo Reiniciar o mysql com a opção –skip-grant-tables
<Patricia> peregrinator_six  Pskol :D boa tarde
<SourceForge> Patricia: qual a sintaxe
<garibaldi__> alguém???
<peregrinator_six> Patricia, ótima pra vc e família!
<SourceForge> service mysql --skip-grant-tables ???
<Patricia> sudo safe_mysqld --skip-grant-tables &
<Patricia> peregrinator_six para vc tambem :D
<Pskol> Patricia, oie :*
<Patricia> Pskol: :D
<SourceForge> Patricia:  sudo: safe_mysqld: command not found
<peregrinator_six> com essa chuva tá lindo aqui!
<peregrinator_six> :D
<Patricia> ;O
<Patricia> peregrinator_six: aki logo vai começar :S
<garibaldi__> :D
<Patricia> SourceForge oxi
<Patricia> SourceForge: sudo killall mysqld
<SourceForge> Patricia: agora o mysql parou
<SourceForge> e agora como faço ?
<Patricia> sudo safe_mysqld --skip-grant-tables &
<garibaldi__> <peregrinator_six> entendeste minha dúvida??
<SourceForge> Patricia: na minha distro nao tem safe_mysqld
<Patricia> :S
<Patricia> SourceForge qual sua distro?
<Patricia> :P
<peregrinator_six> garibaldi__, se precisa tanto de torrent assim...!?
<Patricia> acabou meu trono :P
<SourceForge> Patricia: ubuntu server
<garibaldi__> pior que sim
<Patricia> :S
<garibaldi__> amule too
<Patricia> SourceForge: mas acho que é o mesmo pere vou ver se acho algo
<Pskol> Patricia, uia ganhou repolho aqui é?
<peregrinator_six> Patricia, voltou a ser um ser humano normal como DEUS a criou! :D
<peregrinator_six> AUSHUAHSUHAUSHAUHSUAHUH...!
<peregrinator_six> :D
<Patricia> Pskol ^^
<Patricia> peregrinator_six srsrsrsr kkkkkkkkk
<Patricia> ouve uma revolução :P, me tiraram do poder
<Patricia> :S
<Patricia> srrsrsrssr
<Patricia> SourceForge estranho
<peregrinator_six> garibaldi__, não posso responder por vc rapaz...!
<garibaldi__> hehehe
<peregrinator_six> Vc vai ter que ponderar...
<Patricia> pq eu estou vendo aki e em outras distro é o mesmo comando :s
<Patricia> SourceForge: digita so isso "sudo mysqld_safe"
<peregrinator_six> eu não ligo pra torrent, posso tranquilamente viver sem usar isso ai nunca na minha vida, já vc (que não sou eu) não sei...
<SourceForge> Patricia: é eu sei, por isso q acho estranho, consigo iniciar e para o servico com : service mysql start | stop | status
<Patricia> mmm
<SourceForge> Patricia: era isso: mysqld_safe
<Patricia> digita so ele
<Patricia> com o sudo
<Patricia> digita rapidao, logo começa a chover e tenho que desligar
<Patricia> :S
<peregrinator_six> ué...!?
<peregrinator_six> tem que desligar...?!
<Patricia> sim
<Patricia> raios + wireless + antena = :S
<peregrinator_six> ah, tá relampejando ai né...?!
<peregrinator_six> tendi!
<Pskol> cade o nobreak?
<Pskol> rsss
<Patricia> vou ler depois sobre, como tomar o poder de volta apos uma queda :s
<Patricia> srsr
<Patricia> Pskol: nao tem nobreak na antena :S <-- isso foi sem noção :S
<Patricia> kkkkk
<Pskol> ¬¬, entao nao adianta vc desligar
<Patricia> Pskol sim sim
<peregrinator_six> nobreak não é nothunder... :P
<peregrinator_six> rsrsrsrsr!
<Patricia> eu desligo e tiro o cabo da antena
<Patricia> se queimar novamente vai so a antena :P
<Pskol> eu ein
<Pskol> :P
<Pskol> sai de casa tbm pq se o raio for forte vai arrancar o telhado
<Patricia> kkkkk
<Pskol> rsssss
<Pskol> :)
<Patricia> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Pskol> corre pro porao :D
<SourceForge> Patricia: apaguei a pasta /var/lib/mysql para substituir por outra mas acabei apagando ela inteira , e agora o mysql n qur iniciar, removi o pacote com apt-get --purge remove mysql-server e depois reinstaei, mas mesmo assim a pasta /var/lib/mysql nao é recriada
<SourceForge> pode me ajudar
<Patricia> manutenção dos serviços, agora estou ocupada :S
<Raphael_S> SourceForge,  tentou usar apt-get -f purge mysql
<Raphael_S> -f e para forcar
<Raphael_S> retira
<Raphael_S> do pacote
<Raphael_S> ops
<Raphael_S> mysql-server
<Raphael_S> pacote
<SourceForge> Raphael_S: ainda , vou tentar agora
<Raphael_S> e nao mysql
<peregrinator_six> alguem sabe me dizer se o driver mais novo só pode ser instalado na mão, pois aqui retirei o driver propietario e reinstalei e ele continua conflitando com um dos efeitos do compiz...?! :S
<Fabianin> pessoal tem problema ter kde e gnome no mesmo notebook?
<Patricia> ;O
<Patricia> deixa so o kde
<Patricia> :)
<Fabianin> Patricia larga de ser fanboy do kde UHAHUAHA
<Patricia> Fabianin acho q vc escreveu errada :S
<Patricia> srrsrs
<Patricia> mas tudo bem
<Patricia> srsrssr
<Fabianin> fangirl
<Fabianin> tanto faz
<Fabianin> o importante é o conceito uhau
<Patricia> ;O
<Fabianin> Patricia, mas então, tem problema?
<Patricia> Fabianin: girl é melhor deixar o kde, e usar apenas a bibliotecas do gnome
<Fabianin> Patricia, mas nao sei se irei me acostumar com o kde
<Patricia> Fabianin porque girl?
<Fabianin> Patricia, sou muito acomodado odeio ter reaprender as coisas
<Patricia> kde gnome e outros apenas interface, isso nao importa muito :S
<Patricia> works :)
<Patricia> away
<peregrinator_six> nossa, que lastimavel... :S
<Fabianin> Patricia, e tipo, tem como na sessão do gnome só carregar os aplicativos do gnome?
<Fabianin> peregrinator_six, o que é lastimavel?
<peregrinator_six> a lastima horas... :P
<Fabianin> ºº
<Patricia> uma pergunta
<Patricia> o bot aquele chato do
<Patricia> oi
<Patricia> blz man
<Patricia> srrs
<Patricia> ele voltou?
<peregrinator_six> rsrsrs...
<peregrinator_six> não, ainda não...
<Patricia> :D blz funcionou :D
<Patricia> ahhh Andre_Gondim eu bani o bot chato viu ;s, srrsrssrrsr
 * Patricia estava se achando
<Andre_Gondim> Patricia, obrigado ;)
<Patricia> ^^
<peregrinator_six> esse e o outro maldito com o nick de predator00
<Patricia> ^^
<Patricia> diga nao ao ataque dos bot
<Patricia> :S
<Patricia> srsrrs
<peregrinator_six> esse ultimo é mais perturbado ainda...
<Patricia> oi
<Patricia> blz man
<Patricia> :S
<Patricia> vou organizar os menus :S
<Fabianin> aqui
<Fabianin> pq no kde e xfce minha resolução nao fica legal?
<Patricia> audio de 1:30 de Ludwig van  Sinfonia :D Beethoven :D nao tem coisa melhor
<Patricia> Fabianin: mmm
<Patricia> Fabianin: a resolução fica em quantos?
<Raphael_S> SourceForge, deu certo ?
<SourceForge> Raphael_S: deu sim, mas tinha q remover tbm o mysql-commom
<Fabianin> Patricia, nao sei nem aonde ve isso no kde HAUHAHA
<Patricia> :S
<Patricia> ta tudo grandao ai?
<Fabianin> Patricia, na verdade ele só usa uma parte da tela
<Fabianin> o resto fica preto
<Patricia> alt+f2
<Patricia> systemsettings
<Patricia> depois vai em tela
<Fabianin> assim que eu terminar de fazer o download do kde denovo tento
<Patricia> :S
<Patricia> vc viu o kde-full
<Patricia> 500mb
<Patricia> :S
<Patricia> srssrsr
<Fabianin> net de 10mb :D
<Fabianin> fast
<Patricia> :)
<Patricia> uma pergunta
<Patricia> sobre o firefox
<Patricia> para windows tinha umas coisinhas que mudava ate melhorava o seu uso de ram e navegabilidade, elas vao funcionar no linux tambem?
<Fabianin> Não sei, uso chrome :D
<Patricia> [ ] Sim [ ] Nao [ ] Talvez
<Fabianin> Chrome > abismo > ff
<Patricia> Fabianin pois é
<Patricia> eque firefox para proxy é bem melhor
<Fabianin> Patricia, é eu nunca nem mexi com essas coisas
<Patricia> :S
<Patricia> ok
<peregrinator_six> Fabianin, funcionam sim...
 * Patricia | Resposta de Fabianin [X] Talvez
<peregrinator_six> vou lhe dar um link aqui...
 * Fabianin está pensando que não foi ele que perguntou
<Patricia> Fabianin xiu eu pego o link :D
 * Fabianin tomou um hadouken
<Patricia> rssr
<Fabianin> ninguém me disse se tem como no kde só mostrar os programas do kde e no gnome só mostrar os programas do gnome...
<peregrinator_six> tem, é só vc saber organizar horas...
<Fabianin> po num tem nada automatico nao?
<peregrinator_six> não sei...
<Patricia> Fabianin acho que nao tem nao viu :S
<Patricia> mmm
<Patricia> da para tentar
<Patricia> editar os menus dos dois
<Patricia> e remover
<Fabianin> nossa q saco..
<peregrinator_six> coisa facil e pessoal como essa não deve ter nada automatizado que faça não...
<Patricia> eles sao diferentes, o aplicativo,
<peregrinator_six> cara se vc sabe o que usar por que não vai direto no que quer ao invés de ter o trabalho de arrumar os tais programas...!?
<peregrinator_six> espero que a dona canonical trabalhe muito bem trabalhado o tal unity senão o que ele vai sofrer de criticas e de debandada o ubuntu 11 não tá no gibi... :S
<maraujo_3> boa tarde a todos
<peregrinator_six> Fabianin, http://www.dicasbrowser.com/2010/03/otimizando-o-firefox.html
<maraujo_3> hummm
<Fabianin> voltei agora usando o kde
<maraujo_3> aidna nao o testei
<Fabianin> ele é até bonito
<Fabianin> mas sei lá
<Patricia> vlw peregrinator_six :D
<Fabianin> parece ser pesadao
<maraujo_3> to testando o xcfe
<Patricia> Fabianin ;O
<peregrinator_six> parece nada, é pesadissimo!
<maraujo_3> bem verdade six six six
<maraujo_3> a paty q eh xonada no kde nun eh?
<Patricia> kde = <3 felicidade
 * Fabianin acha que a Patricia  é uma fangirl do kde
<Patricia> gnome = :@ bugs erros :S
<maraujo_3> kkkkkkkkk
<Patricia> srrrssr
<maraujo_3> igual a -3 de felicidade?
<maraujo_3> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<maraujo_3> :P
<Raphael_S> peregrinator_six, cara mais não e  dona é dono,o dono da Canonical é um sul-africano chama Mark Shuttleworth
<Patricia> configurar o firefox :D
<maraujo_3> :P
<Raphael_S> chamado
<peregrinator_six> o rapz, me refire a empresa que é genero feminino...
<Patricia> peregrinator_six: essa nao tem  network.http.pipelining.maxrequests
<Patricia> :S
<maraujo_3> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Patricia> vou criar ela
<Raphael_S> ah soh
<Raphael_S> bl
<peregrinator_six> a opinião da Patricia é totalmente parcial, nem considere...
<maraujo_3> pode criar
<maraujo_3> :P
<Raphael_S> cara
<peregrinator_six> eu em...
<Patricia> ;O
<Patricia> rsrsrs
<Raphael_S> volto mais tarde aew
<Raphael_S> t +
<Raphael_S> abraços e todos
<maraujo_3> vou tomar cafe
<peregrinator_six> vai com DEUS!
<maraujo_3> hi hi hi
<maraujo_3> ha braços
<maraujo_3> :P
<Fabianin> to até achando legal esse tal de kde
<Fabianin> até ele começar a ficar lento
<Fabianin> uhauhahua
<peregrinator_six> Fabianin, de uma lidinha nisso aqui ó.... http://www.guiadohardware.net/guias/mandriva-kde4/entendendo-kde4.html
<Fabianin> peregrinator_six, lere
<maraujo_3> :P
<maraujo_3> to ate gostando do xfce
<maraujo_3> bem leve
<maraujo_3> nao tem mta coisa
<maraujo_3> me lemrba o ruimdows xp
<Fabianin> esse kde é cheio de frescura pqp
<Fabianin> dar alt+tab vira um show pirotecnico
<maraujo_3> lkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<peregrinator_six> o mais fresco de todos e consegue ser mais pesado do que o propi compiz... :P
<peregrinator_six> *propio...
<peregrinator_six> mas é o mais bonito, isso eu admito!
<maraujo_3> verdade
<maraujo_3> tanto o peso
<maraujo_3> qto aos efeitos pirotecnicos
<Fabianin> tem como desativar isso nao?
<Fabianin> isso só é p
<Fabianin> isso só é bom pra impressionar os amigos
<maraujo_3> tem sim
<maraujo_3> na hora de logar
<Fabianin> "olha como o linux é bonitinho"
<maraujo_3> tu escolhe gnome
<maraujo_3> em baixo
<maraujo_3> :P
<Fabianin> kkkk
<maraujo_3> kkkkk
<peregrinator_six> pergunta pra babadora do KDE, a senhorita Patricia :P
<Fabianin> achei mais bonito que o seven
<Fabianin> o kde
<maraujo_3> calma six deixa a nina
<peregrinator_six> sem duvida é mesmo!
<maraujo_3> so acho o sistem pesado mto visual e pouco funcional
<peregrinator_six> é o mais bonito de todos, mas eu prefiro o desktop mac!
<maraujo_3> tipo um seven camuflado de pinguim
<peregrinator_six> mas ele é o mais bonito mesmo.
<Fabianin> nunca tive a oportunidade de mexer num mac
<peregrinator_six> nem precisa...
<peregrinator_six> vou lhe mostrar...
<peregrinator_six> Fabianin, qual o linux vc tá usando ai...?!
<maraujo_3> qual qual?
<maraujo_3> stress linux?
<maraujo_3> Oo
<Fabianin> ubuntu 10.10
<g4scan> =P
<g4scan> uiahauihauihuaa
<g4scan> falei no stress
<g4scan> agora nego ficou encucado
<g4scan> ele é uma distro para coisas especificas
<g4scan> pelo que l
<g4scan> li*
<peregrinator_six> Fabianin,  se quiser ter o vislumbre de um sem gastar nenhuma merrequinha, sirva-se http://ubuntued.info/tema-29-macbuntu
<Fabianin> isso é pra kde ou gnome?
<g4scan> gnome
<peregrinator_six> Fabianin, Ubuntu 10.04 ou 10.10
<Fabianin> vo mudar pro gnome aqui
<Fabianin> e vc me manda
<Fabianin> :D
<Fabianin> o link again
<Fabianin> assim que eu descobri aonde encerra sessão uhauhauhahu
<ShadowBelmolve> lol, mac de pobre
<Fabianin> achei!
<Patricia> peregrinator_six :( tava no telefone
<peregrinator_six> viva a pobrada do planeta terra \o/
<Patricia> vou no mercado para a mae :S
<Patricia> ate logo
<Patricia> :(
<g4scan> vai comprar verduras Patricia ?
<g4scan> seja saudavel ein
<g4scan> ;)
<g4scan> nada de gulosemas hehe
<g4scan> gulozemas*
<Fabianin> link?
<peregrinator_six> Fabianin, http://ubuntued.info/tema-29-macbuntu
<evandrox> boa tarde, alguém pode me indicar um comando que retorne linha e coluna de um arquivo texto?
<g4scan> malz entrei no slackware-br ja fui banido oO nao deu nem tempo de respirar
<g4scan> ;s
<peregrinator_six> por que fizeram isso com vc rapaz...?!
<g4scan> nao sei
<g4scan> nunca tinha entrado por la
<g4scan> fui entrar para tirar uma duvida fui automaticamente banido
<g4scan> ;\
<maraujo_3> kkkk
<maraujo_3> viu viu
<maraujo_3> tenho meus motivos pra num gostar de slack
<maraujo_3> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<maraujo_3> num pode perguntar
<maraujo_3> so ler
<maraujo_3> :P
<maraujo_3> kkkkkkk
<g4scan> mais eu nem perguntei cara
<g4scan> eu só entrei
<maraujo_3> num leu nos topics?
<g4scan> vi a tela
<maraujo_3> kkkkkkkk
<g4scan> e fexou a tela
<g4scan> AUIHAUIHAUIHUA
<maraujo_3> clube fechado
<maraujo_3> so entra convidado
<maraujo_3> kkkkk
<g4scan> ta doido
<g4scan> ;P
<maraujo_3> num consego gostar do slack
<maraujo_3> :P
<maraujo_3> vou dar uma saida
<maraujo_3> jogar guitar flash pra diminuir o odio
<aprigio> slack eh a distro mais idiota q tem
<g4scan> kkkk
<aprigio> e nego se gaba com ela
<maraujo_3> nao posso deixar ele me dominar
<peregrinator_six> lá tem uns arrogantes de nariz em pé mesmo... Mas eu acho que isso é tipico de todos ou a maioria dos canais de irc infelizmente...
<aprigio> nao consigo entender isso.
<maraujo_3> so os nerds
<maraujo_3> programadores
<maraujo_3> tirados a jesus do soft livre
<maraujo_3> kkkkkk
<maraujo_3> enfim fui me
<g4scan> ;\
<aprigio> marujo_3 ue, pq vc nao compila no ubuntu nao?
<aprigio> nao existe esse papo que slack eh so pra programador, slack eh pra quem ta comecando com linux, a distro mais idiota q tem de facil
<aprigio> sinceramente, nao consigo entender isso.
<peregrinator_six> poxa, tá facil igual ao ubuntu é...?!
<Fabianin> bem
<aprigio> cara, slack eh padrao BSD init
<Fabianin> eu comecei pelo ubuntu
<Fabianin> e pode não parecer mas eu comecei com a edição 5.04
<peregrinator_six> nem sei o que vc acabou de falar ai...
<Fabianin> tenho até o cd original da canonical ainda
<g4scan> cara, sei la acho que nao eh bem assim, ela é meio complexa, dsd começo eu sempre tive que configurar tdo na mao, hj ja eh mais simples
<peregrinator_six> :P
<aprigio> tudo arrumadinho em /etc/rc.conf
<Fabianin> vo fazer uma moldura pra ele
<aprigio> q dificuldade tem isso?
<Fabianin> e fazer um quadro
<peregrinator_six> eu comecei com o ubuntu 5.10 e tenho o disco aqui também...
<peregrinator_six> :P
<g4scan> vou usar freebsd como desktop
<g4scan> AUHAUiAHuiahA
<aprigio> boa escolha
<Fabianin> só que como você deve saber era tenso usar as edições mais antigas
<Fabianin> ai abandonei
<aprigio> a coisa chata eh usar o ports pra aplicacaoes pesadas
<diablodf> cat teste.txt | awk 'NR == 5{print$1} NR == 10{print$1}'
<aprigio> vai demorar
<Fabianin> usando mesmo como unica dist no notebook tem uns 2 meses só
<Fabianin> mas essa porra é temperamental, as vezes sem eu mexer em nada algo para de funcionar
<peregrinator_six> eu acampanho o ubuntu desde o 5.10 e o salto de qualidade é assustador!
<Fabianin> ai até dá desanimo de continuar usando
<peregrinator_six> odeio trashbooks! :S
<Fabianin> necessidade
<Patricia> voltei :S
<peregrinator_six> Patricia, esqueci de lhe pedir o meu NIssin... :P
<leleobhz> o.0
<peregrinator_six> rsrsrsrs!
<Patricia> peregrinator_six  :S :( eu estou frita :S
<Patricia> :(
<Patricia> a mae eo pai vao voltar
<Patricia> :(
<peregrinator_six> e dai...?!
<Patricia> :(
<Patricia> nao limpei nada
<Patricia> :S
<peregrinator_six> eita, menina...
<peregrinator_six> :O
<peregrinator_six> vai apanhar no bumbum... :P
<peregrinator_six> AUHSUAHSUAHSUHASUH..>!
<Patricia> :O nem em sonho
<peregrinator_six> vai lá correndo deixar ai mais limpo do que o visu do seu querido KDE 4... :P
<g4scan> que nerd
<g4scan> kkk
<Fabianin> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<Fabianin> boa
<Patricia> peregrinator_six ^^. vou sim
<Patricia> ja venho
<g4scan> find /casa -iname sujeira*;rm -rf {}
<g4scan> acho q é isso
<g4scan> aUIHauihauiha
<peregrinator_six> g4scan, quando vc acha que sai a versão final do Debian 6...?!
<g4scan> nao faço ideia mano, to baixando o 5 aqui se sair o 6 devo baixar só quando o 7 tive asindo
<g4scan> heheheh
<g4scan> saindo*
<aprigio> debian 6 sai depois de fev do ano q vem
<peregrinator_six> nossa, muito longe...
<g4scan> só fazer um downgrade x)
<aprigio> vc usa debian?
<g4scan> instalei hj
<g4scan> pretendo ficar com ele
<aprigio> eu uso debian sid (a versao unstable nao tem motivos pra vc esperar o 6. ate pq, os pacotes do unstable sao mais proximos das ultimas releases stables )
<peregrinator_six> aprigio, se eu pegar o Lenny e instalar ele aqui no meu pc eu tenho suporte pra só pensar em tirar e por o outro até quando...?!
<aprigio> entao troque para o unstable, o stable ? mais para server, por isso que o projeto nao se preocupa em atualizar a distro e pacotes
<g4scan> instalei o 5
<g4scan> lenny
<aprigio> sed -i "s/lenny/sid/g" /etc/apt/sources.list && apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade -y
<aprigio> nao existe midia do unstable (sid) e somente as geradas semanalmente do testing e stable.
<g4scan> testing
<g4scan> tenho o squeeze aqui
<aprigio> o debian sid possui pacotes mais atualizados que do ubuntu
<g4scan> no pc
<g4scan> mais nunca instalei
<aprigio> o testing os pacotes nao sao atualizados e somente testados e congelados para a proxima stable
<aprigio> no unstable vc encontra , gnome novo, aplicacoes novas.
<Pskol> qual o problema de usar pacotes velhos? desde q funcionem.. alias sao super estaveis
<aprigio> pacotes velhos nao sao sinonimos de stabilidade, nao eh atoa que o proprio projeto Debian se mantem com atualizacoes no repo security
<Ricardo__> é pra q mexer no q ta ganhando
<Ricardo__> ehaeh
<aprigio> no proprio site do Debian security vc encontra essa informacao sobre pacotes atualizados
<aprigio> a preocupacao do debian nao eh pacote desktop , como amsn, gnome e outros
<aprigio> todos os pacotes foco da distribuicao como apache2,bind,postfix,dovecot e outros sao completamente atualizados pelo stable/security
<g4scan> mais eles fornecem os pacotes como emesene gnome e outros
<g4scan> sempre tem
<g4scan> basta vc instalar
<aprigio> emesene nao eh foco debian stable
<aprigio> mas esta la
<aprigio> basta vc manter os repositorios contrib e nonfree
<aprigio> a versoa do gnome ? a 2.2
<aprigio> 2.22
<g4scan> aprigio fala uma placa wireless boa compativel com as distros
<Fabianin> ai, esse kde é uma porcaria, tem um retangulo preto
<Fabianin> na tela
<aprigio> eu uso intel e broadcom
<aprigio> e tb tenho marvell
<aprigio> marvell eu uso no hardware da apple
<aprigio> como intel, sao bons
<g4scan> pdc
<Fabianin> docky não é compativel com kde né?
<Fabianin> era ele q dava fazendo o quadrado preto
<duke3d> http://www.speedtest.net/result/1019960711.png
<duke3d> FTW
<duke3d> acho que tenho a internet mais rapida aqui, ou nao?
<g4scan> la do trampo a net é 1gbit
<g4scan> :]
<g4scan> aiushas
<g4scan> a remota
<g4scan> ;D
<g4scan> faz 400mb por seg de upload
<g4scan> aksoapkosa
<aprigio> eu baixo a 1.6
<duke3d> mentira
<Fabianin> credo...
<g4scan> 500 dolares
<g4scan> o patrao paga por mes
<g4scan> nao é daqui nao
<aprigio> minha internet eh de 10MB
<aprigio> :)
<Fabianin> [2]
<g4scan> quem me dera
<g4scan> ;\
<g4scan> minha eh 300kbps
<g4scan> wireless
<aprigio> e eu acho isso lerdo
<Fabianin> gvt wins
<aprigio> no trabalho tenho tb 1gb
<Raphael_S> duke3d,  quantos dolar vc paga nessa adsl aew no eua?
<Raphael_S> spoh de curiosidade
<aprigio> mas eh convenio direto com a embratel
<aprigio> ae eles podem
<duke3d> n mto
<duke3d> agora todo mundo tem 1gbit de internet hahaha
<peregrinator_six> ah é...
<peregrinator_six> :S
<duke3d> os caras com acesso ao backbone
<g4scan> eu só posso usar la no trampo para o trampo  é td controlado
<g4scan> ;\
<aprigio> vc ter acesso a backbone eh uma coisa, navegar por ele, so por shaper
<aprigio> ou se estiver fisicamente na mesma rede
<Raphael_S> duke3d, mais e adsl ou internet a cabo?
<duke3d> cabo
<duke3d> nao tem como ser dsl neh
<duke3d> 20mbit
<marcos> boa  tarde pessoal!
<peregrinator_six> boa tarde marcos
<marcos> boa  peregrino
<marcos> alguem  tem  algum  macete pra desixar  o  uuntu  mais  rapido
<EduardeCalibal> Verifica os serviços que estão deixando as coisas lentas e desativa.  Se não for nada essencial, claro.
<aprigio> marcos, sim, compila o kernel
<araujow> Troque o gerenciador de janelas por algum mais leve
<marcos> aprigio:  como  se  faz  isso?
<aprigio> estude o conteudo sobre
<aprigio> e baixe o source em www.kernel.org
<peregrinator_six> marcos é antigo mas lhe ajuda  a ter um pouco mais de noção do assunto... http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,29799.0.html
<Patricia> voltei
<duke3d> [Patricia] voltou tarde
<Fabianin> Patricia, ta ai??
<peregrinator_six> Fabianin, ela sempre está mesmo que caia uma bomba atomica no brasil... :P
<peregrinator_six> rsrsrsrsrsrs...
<Fabianin> kkkk
<Patricia> Fabianin sim
<Patricia> srrs
<Fabianin> Patricia, como configuro o kdeublog?
<Patricia> ja criou uma conta?
<Fabianin> uai não posso usar minha conta do twitter nao?
<Patricia> confundi com outro
<Patricia> :S
<Patricia> eu nao uso twitter :s
<Fabianin> Patricia, queria saber configurar isso
<aprigio> o primeiro beta do debian-installer 6 foi lancado
<aprigio> ja era tempo
<Patricia> ja vejo, to com um problemao de css
<Fabianin> que nerd...
<peregrinator_six> aprigio, só agora quase ano que vem que me vem sair o 1º beta...!? :O
<peregrinator_six> Fabianin, http://www.google.com.br/search?hl=pt-BR&&sa=X&ei=gsHVTKCnG4T58Ab5pJiPCQ&ved=0CBUQBSgA&q=como+configurar+o+kdeublog%3F&spell=1
<aprigio> mas no ano q vem lanca o novo stable
<aprigio> isso eh rapido
<peregrinator_six> rsrsrs, rápido é...!?
<peregrinator_six> :P
<aprigio> hehe
<marcos> peregrinator_six:  é  muito  arriscado .
<Fabianin> peregrinator_six, eu fiz isso...
<Fabianin> só que nao consegui
<peregrinator_six> marcos o que vc quer...!? Molezinha...!? Então meu caro senta na água! :D
<marcos> peregrinator_six:  deixa  como esta  entao
<evandrox> boa tarde pssoal
<peregrinator_six> testa em uma VM, quando vc sentir-se mais seguro manda na versão oficial que vc esteja usando ai! ;)
<evandrox> alguem com um pouco de conhecimento em expressões regulares poe me dar uma luz?
<peregrinator_six> evandrox, boa noite! :D
<marcos> patricia:cara de tatu
<Fabianin> desisto desse kdeublog
<evandrox> usando o comando grep preciso identificar 4 palavras no texto
<Patricia> marcos srrsrs cara de tatu é tu :D
<Patricia> srrs
<Patricia> :( css :s
<Fabianin> consegui
<Fabianin> uhul
<peregrinator_six> ué Fabianin
<evandrox> será que dá pra fazer com expressõs regulares?
<peregrinator_six> já tinmha jogado a toalha e conseguiu assim tão derrepente...?!
<Fabianin> UHAUHAHUAUHAHU só deixar de ser burro
<Fabianin> e ir pela intuição
<peregrinator_six> só deixar de ser preguiçosso... :P
<peregrinator_six> *preguiçoso...
<Fabianin> nem é isso
<Fabianin> eu consegui sozinho
<Fabianin> :D
<marcos> acho  que  os desenvolvedores do  ubuntu  testa seus projetos em  super  computadores. ai  quando  um  usuario comum  vai  usa  em  seu  pc  velhinho  se  decepciona
<Fabianin> marcos, por isso que geralmente tem os requisitos minimos né...
<peregrinator_six> cara, vai usar um Desktop mais simples,... Tem um monte por ai...
<Fabianin> Alguém já viu as propagandas do rugby brasileiro?
<Fabianin> muito boas!
<wzk> rugby brasileiro? putz
<Fabianin> Namoral procura no youtube
<Fabianin> vale a pena
<Fabianin> UHHAHUAUHA
<Fabianin> morro de rir sempre
<wzk> precisa de muita propaganda pra popularizar aqui
<wzk> ok Fabianin
<peregrinator_six> é muito maneiro e vc morre de rir sempre...!? Nem perco o meu tempo... :s
<Fabianin> po
<Fabianin> olha no youtube
<Fabianin> e depois fala
<Fabianin> é muito boa
<peregrinator_six> nem no tou tubinho... :P
<peregrinator_six> *youtubinho...
<wzk> h0h0
<marcos> quem fez  enem hj?
<shallwe> boas tardes galera, alguem usando ubuntu netbook 10.10?
<shallwe> enem é uma piada hehe
<shallwe> pelo menos no brasil
<Fabianin> só tem enem no brasil...
<peregrinator_six> nenem...!? Eu não fiz não senhor... 0.O :P
<Fabianin> já estou na facul
<Fabianin> :D
<shallwe> mas falando em ubuntu pra netbook, queria saber a opinião de vcs, se o 10.10 ta mais pesado que o 10.04?
<wzk> Fabianin: engraçado mesmo! aeudhua
<Fabianin> wzk, viu
<Fabianin> uahhauhauha
<wzk> lol
<shallwe> pios sei lá, demora para abrir as coisas, até um simples editor de texto. alguem tem uma dica de um ubuntu mais light?
<Fabianin> lubuntu
<shallwe> humm
<Fabianin> puppy linux
<Fabianin> uhauhha
<shallwe> esse não conhecia deixa eu ver no google :D vlw
<marcos> shallwe:ainda  bem  que  nao  é  so  eu   insatisfeito
<Fabianin> ou então tenta o ubuntu com o xfce instalado
<wzk> o "xubuntu"
<shallwe> marcos, haha pior
<shallwe> eu tinha o 10.04 mas essse 10.10 ta bonitaço d+, mas não adianta ser bonitos, funcional mas lentaçooo
<shallwe> xubuntu boa deixa eu ver aqui
<shallwe> eu acho que como mudaram drasticamente o layout do ubuntu remix 10.10 acredito que até ele ficar leve, se ficar, vai demorar ainda algumas versões
<peregrinator_six> marcos qual sua maquina...?!
<Fabianin> netbook remix mais pesado que a versão pra desk
<shallwe> eu testei o meego. poutz grila, tenho que admitir, o sistema é fenomenal, simplesmente voa nomeu netbook
<shallwe> pena que não tem aplicativos pra ele ainda :P
<shallwe> Fabianin, haha pior que to achando tb
<marcos> peregrinator: o sistema  vc  pergunta: 10.10
<shallwe> esse lubuntu é kde 3.5?
<peregrinator_six> prefiro 10 vezes o lubuntu (LXDE) que o xubuntu (XFCE)!
<peregrinator_six> marcos, qual o seu harware...?!
<peregrinator_six> *hardware...
<shallwe> pera ai galera
<wzk> eu também peregrinator_six
<shallwe> eu conheço gnome, gde, xfce etc
<shallwe> o lubuntu é o que?
<peregrinator_six> XFCE não pasa de um GNOME capadão... :S
<peregrinator_six> *passa...
<peregrinator_six> Lubuntu LXDE!
<shallwe> peregrinator_six, bom sendo mais leve é que importa :D
<evandrox> alguém tem uma idéia de como buscar 2 palavras num texto com o comando grep?
<shallwe> lxde essa é nova pra mim :D deixa eu ver no nosso amigo google
<peregrinator_six> leve, por mais leve prefiro o LXDE!
<shallwe> aaaa ta
<shallwe> ja vi e ja usei :D
<shallwe> lembrei quando vi as screeshots
<peregrinator_six> googgle não é meu amigo, [e meu escravo... :P
<marcos> processador E5200
<shallwe> wtf marcos e tu ta reclamando q ta lento o ubuntu remix?
<marcos> placa mae  eu  tenho  que  reiniciar  pra ver
<peregrinator_six> marcos, por favor condençar as suas informações de hardware!
<shallwe> eu tenho um e5300 e rodo até emulador de wii em velocidade maxima hahaha
<marcos> o ubuntu 10.10
<peregrinator_six> reiniciar...?! :S
<peregrinator_six> comprou o seu pc ontem mano...?!
<peregrinator_six> :S
<marcos> nao
<marcos>  eu nao  lembro
<shallwe> e agora lubuntu ou xubuntu o.O
<shallwe> pior que ai meus aplicativos de gnome nao irao rolar sem instalar as libs né?
<peregrinator_six> meu pc: Sempron 2.1 GIgas, 1 pente de memo de 2 Gigas e vga ATi HD 4350 de 256 megas, rodo o Ubuntu live cd em velocidade aceitavel e o Ubuntu 10.04 aqui tá com os extras do compiz rodando munitinho sem me desampontar na velocidade não! :D
<shallwe> pois é, como é que antigamente o pessoal rodava linux em pentium 400 com 16mb de ram e agora o sistema operacional linux mais leve me pede 256mb e no minimo 900mhz de processador?
<shallwe> tempos difíceis hahaha
<peregrinator_six> shallwe, é o custo das conveniencias..
<shallwe> sweet
<peregrinator_six> elas cobram caro meu rapaz... :P
<marcos> peregrinator; nao  me  luga  nao
<shallwe> é igual placa de video, os caras lançam jogos e la ta o cara fazendo upgrade pra jogarhahah
<shallwe> e os graficos são a mesma coisa :D
<shallwe> só que tem uma fumacinha a mais
<peregrinator_six> game não me impressiona mais, se eu comprasse um videogame compraria o wii!
<shallwe> peregrinator_six, eu não sou muito de jogar mas sou curioso >D wii eu emulo no meu pc e roda melhor que o proprio wii hahaha
<shallwe> isso em um e5300 em stock sem over nem nada
<peregrinator_six> duvido!
<peregrinator_six> :P
<shallwe> tenho que tirar o chapéu para esses caras da emulação
<shallwe> sério mesmo
<shallwe> quem dera eles ajudassem o ubuntu remix otimizando ele :D
<deusr> opa
<deusr> tem alguém bom em shellscript aqui?
<claudio-tux> boa
<shallwe> estava agora a tarde testando mario galaxy 2 de wii novo que saiu :De rodou tranquilo com uma geforce 9500gt 180 pila
<shallwe> via ubuntu claro :D
<shallwe> é, vou ficar mais um tempo com o ubuntu remix 10.10 mesmo ja ta tudo direitinho isntalado desde o 10.04, trocar pra lubuntu ou xubuntu é fogo :(
<shallwe> ele é lento pra abrir as coisas, mas depois que abre roda tudo direitinho :D
<shallwe> vamos dar uma chance pro  pessoal do ubuntu remix e ajudar a eles melhorarem :D
<shallwe> ou até pelo menos eu trocar de netbook hahaha
<peregrinator_six> prefiro games que me divirtam do que me impressione pelo grafico, se grafico valesse alguma coisa em nunca nem pensaria em jogar super mario world como estou querendo e cheio de saudades de jogar de novo! :D
<Patricia> por acaso alguem esteja usando o windows e tenha o Internet explorer 7 ou o 8?, preciso testar compatibilidade nele, alguem?
<peregrinator_six> o patricia, não fala nesses nomes do inferno aqui não, em eu... :(
<peregrinator_six> coisa feia...
<Patricia> :S
<peregrinator_six> vou acabar tendo pesadelos quando for dormir hoje se dormir... :(
<Trovic> Patricia, manere no vocabulario
<Patricia> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Trovic> : p
<shallwe> Patricia, o firefox tem u plugin que roda em modo de compatibilidade dessas coisas ai que tu pediu
<shallwe> :D
<Patricia> em uma rede quando eu disse, mac eles baniram a palavra :S pena que aki nao tem o mode +z
<Patricia> srrs
<shallwe> só não me lembro o nome do plugin
<Patricia> shallwe vc nao entendeu :S
<peregrinator_six> acho que tem algum agente do mal agarrando o meu pé aqui, ai, ai, socorro, parece ser o internet explorer HELP -ME MEDA! :P
<Patricia> preciso rodar uma pagina no ie7 ou o 8 para ver como fica
<Patricia> srrs
<shallwe> vc é design?
<Patricia> peregrinator_six srsrsrs
<Patricia> vou para o windows
<Pskol__> Patricia, serve 0 6
<Patricia> ate logo
<peregrinator_six> nossa que horror, madei a Patricia parar de chingar palavrões aqui no canal gente... :(
<shallwe> ai meu deusss
<shallwe> :P
<peregrinator_six> *mandem...
<shallwe> inté menina
<shallwe> e eu vou la no outro pc instalar  o fedora 14 :D
<shallwe> pra testar apenas sweet
<peregrinator_six> que horror...
<garibaldi_> olá pessoal, voltei
<peregrinator_six> lá vem o outro chingar palavrões obssenos aqui também ó... :)
<garibaldi_> eu???
<garibaldi_> não!
<peregrinator_six> não, não...
<peregrinator_six> pegou o bonde andando...
<garibaldi_> hehe
<shallwe> o.O
<garibaldi_> pra variar
<peregrinator_six> cuidado pra bnão quebrar sua perna!
<peregrinator_six> garibaldi_, buenas noche cabrom!
<garibaldi_> alguém ai saca de segurança em redes???
<marcos> peregrinator_six:  se  se  pc  é  bom  consegui  emular psx2
<garibaldi_> buenas noches!
<peregrinator_six> cara, vc só aparece por aqui com pepino cheio de violencia pra descascarmos em...?! Tem nenhuma facinho ai não...?! :P
<garibaldi_> seguinte: vou acessar uma rede com +/- 50 pessoas...como me proteger?
<peregrinator_six> marcos...?!
<garibaldi_> sendo que já soube de "ataques" nessa rede....
<shallwe> o meu emula ps2 :D e é um e5300 sweet
<peregrinator_six> ps2 é lixo, detesto a sony...
<shallwe> eu só emulo por curiosidade hahaha
<shallwe> acho muito massa isso de os caras emularem algo programando, pra mim é uma das coisas mais difíceis que tem de se programar >D
<marcos> peregrinator_six:  que  desculpa esfarrapada
<marcos> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<shallwe> é sony sux, trancou o ps3 pra nao aceitar mais linux :(
<shallwe> o ps3 só tava vendendo pq os caras do exercito e escolas estavam comprando o ps3 pra usar linux hhahaha
<peregrinator_six> cara se vc gosta desse lixo lhe respeito por isso, mas eu não gosto desde o meu ps1...
<peregrinator_six> prefiro o xbox! :P
<shallwe> peregrinator_six, mas eu ja consegui 1 vez rodar ubuntu no meu antigo xbox 360 :D
<shallwe> pena que na epoca nao rolou a aceleração grafica de video
<shallwe> mas que seria legal ver o ubuntu rodando em um ps3 seria >D 7 cores pra brincar
<peregrinator_six> aliás, vou emular o ps1 aqui no meu ubuntu só por causa da Square (Final Fantasy Tactics) por esse game eu submeto o meu sistema ao emulador do sony ps1! Game das galaxias! :D
<claudio-tux> qual o melhor emulador do snes para linux?
<shallwe> eu tenho aqui ps1 no meu netbook :D e roda perfeito
<shallwe> claudio-tux, zsnes
<garibaldi_> eu uso PCSX
<shallwe> os caras se puxaram no ps1 roda até em netbook :D
<shallwe> eca
<claudio-tux> valeu
<garibaldi_> o único problema que não consegui resolver é a tela cheia
<shallwe> uso o pSX
<garibaldi_> sempre fica aparecendo os painéis
<shallwe> pSX e não terás mais problemas com plugin não tem que configurar nada de plugins
<garibaldi_> mas tem que rodar ele no wine???
<shallwe> garibaldi_, naoooo
<shallwe> é nativaço :D
<garibaldi_> pSX???
<shallwe> procura ai no google "pSX ubuntu"
<shallwe> isso
<shallwe> Psx Ubuntu
<garibaldi_> vou baixar já
<marcos> é  melhor  comprar  um  ps2. emulador  so  roda games  pebas. tem q ter um super  pc do  japão
<shallwe> ele ja vem com executavel nao precisa instalar ou compilar nada
<peregrinator_six> po ai, falaram no zsnes me deu maior vontade de jogar o Chrono Trigger! :D
<shallwe> só instalar pacotes alguns eu ahco
<garibaldi_> mas é de ps1?
<garibaldi_> pq o  não roda na minha máquina
<shallwe> garibaldi_, sim
<shallwe> pSX roda até em netbook 1.6giga
<claudio-tux> existe algum lugar onde pode baixar varias roms para snes de uma só vez?
<claudio-tux> conheço o roxdownload.net
<claudio-tux> mas tem de fazer um por um
<shallwe> claudio-tux, isso nao podemos falar
<shallwe> rom é complicado é propriedade com direitos autorais :(
<garibaldi_> <shallwe>, bah quase que eu falo...
<claudio-tux> lz
<claudio-tux> blz
<shallwe> bom vou ver smallville no meu netbook com ubuntu remix 10.10 :D
<peregrinator_six> quem quiser ter um ótimo inicio de uso no Linux tá ai ó... http://www.guiadohardware.net/guias/entendendo-linux/
<shallwe> olha que legal nao conhecia o comando "sux" hahaha
<shallwe> vlw peregrinator_six
<peregrinator_six> :)
<shallwe> eu sabiaaa que tinha versões antes de 5.04
<shallwe> 4.10 foi a primeira do ubuntu :D
<shallwe> meu deus o que era aquilo gnome 1? o.O
<gbs> ew
<gbs> ewqqqqqqqqqqmnnmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<shallwe> é realmente ubuntu é uma das versão de linux mais utilizadas
<gbs> ops
<peregrinator_six> shallwe, http://www.guiadohardware.net/ show de bola! :)
<shallwe> :D
<shallwe> tu parece garoto propaganda do guiadohardware
<peregrinator_six> se é bom eu recomendo mesmo! :D
<peregrinator_six> comecei no mundo do Linux pelo Kurumin 6.0! ;)
<peregrinator_six> e tenho o Kurumin 7.0 Remasterizado aqui! :)
<shallwe> famoso kurumin
<shallwe> eu tb :D
<shallwe> kurumin, suse, open suse, fedora
<shallwe> ai fui decaindo haha, até encontrar o ubuntu e me reerguer de novo :D
<shallwe> e claro eu cheguei ao fundo do poço usando o "janela" :(
<peregrinator_six> :P
<shallwe> tempos dificeis
<peregrinator_six> shallwe, posso lhe mostrar um de meus Deskmods...?!
<peregrinator_six> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<claudio-tux> ei, tem algum emulador do nitendo 64 para linux?
<peregrinator_six> com certeza...
<peregrinator_six> :)
<garibaldi_> <shallwe> corre aqui
<garibaldi_> baixei o psx, a bios (e coloquei na respectiva pasta), mas quando vou instalar ele diz que não tem a bios...
<peregrinator_six> tá vendo SmallVille
<peregrinator_six> :P
<garibaldi_> <shallwe>
<Patricia> voltei
<garibaldi_> shallwe, baixei o psx, a bios (e coloquei na respectiva pasta), mas quando vou instalar ele diz que não tem a bios.
<garibaldi_> alguém ai??
<peregrinator_six> garibaldi_, diz...?!
<garibaldi_>  baixei o psx, a bios (e coloquei na respectiva pasta), mas quando vou instalar ele diz que não tem a bios.
<garibaldi_> o shallwe me falou pra usar esse
<Ricardo__> usa o pcsxr
<peregrinator_six> já buscou tuto pela net...?!
<Ricardo__> bem melhor q esse ai
<garibaldi_> sim, mas com esse que tu falou não consigo jogar com tela cheia...os painéis do gnome ficam aparecendo
<garibaldi_> <peregrinator_six>, eu sempre busco.....só pergunto aqui qdo tentei muito já....hehehehe
<peregrinator_six> garibaldi_, tentando lhe ajudar olha só a loucura que eu achei... http://psubuntu.com/ :P
<garibaldi_> bah...esse meu pc não roda, mas é massa
<peregrinator_six> garibaldi_, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uJq1ymp39Yo
<EngSkeeter> Noite!
<peregrinator_six> EngSkeeter, boa noite.
<EngSkeeter> blz?
<EngSkeeter> terminei de instalar o XBMC
<peregrinator_six> e pra qu8e isso tudo...?!
<EngSkeeter> quero fazer uma central de multimidea no meu quarto
<EngSkeeter> no meu pc
<Pskol__> hm
<EngSkeeter> o ruim de trocar de distro eh ter que baixar tuuuuudo de novo
<peregrinator_six> ah, então está justificado... :P
<EngSkeeter> mas queria que ele capturasse minha placa de tv
<EngSkeeter> será que tem como fazer ele buscar a saida do V4L?
<buffer_overflow> boa noite a todos
<buffer_overflow> alguem tem informacoes sobre o processo para tirar a lpi-199 esta ocorrendo normalmente no brasil?
<buffer_overflow> pq nao consigo agendar na prometric e nem na vue
<jeffe> Boa noite.
<jeffe> estou com um problema relacionado a internet. Uso o Ubuntu 10.04 tudo funcionava bem para acessar o xat.com. Mas já tem uns 4 dias que não consigo acessar.
<jeffe> já verifiquei que estou usando a última versão disponível do mozilla
<jeffe> tentei pelo crome mas também apresenta o mesmo problema. a página abre carregando a imagem de fundo, mas não carrega o xat e nem a rádio. uma das páginas que tentei foi http://xat.com/SHEKINAH_E_VIDA
<peregrinator_six> eu to lá agora, pelo menos a pagina carrega...
<jeffe> mas todos os outros xats que tentei não funcionou.
<marcos> instala  os pacotes  restrito
<jeffe> pacotes registro? desculpe sou meio novo com linux. Como faço isso?
<peregrinator_six> jeffe, estou de Chrmium 7.0 e fui nessa aqui ó... http://xat.com/linuxforever?p=0&ss=4
<peregrinator_six> abriu direitinho!
<Augusto> a todos uma boa noite
<peregrinator_six> Augusto, boa noite pra vc também.
<marcos> restrito
<jeffe> dsculpe li errado. hehehe
<buffer_overflow> alguem sabe pq o indicador de bateria nao mostra o tempo estimado para descarregar, fica apenas "estimating..."
<buffer_overflow> uso o ubuntu 10.10
<Augusto> alguem pode me ajudar, estou querendo registrar me nickname
<marcos> retricted
<marcos> na  central de  download
<peregrinator_six> !registrar
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'registrar' not found
<peregrinator_six> Patricia,
<marcos> restricted
<Patricia> oi
<marcos> extras
<peregrinator_six> Patricia,  por favor ajuda o Augusto
<Patricia> Augusto /nickserv register senha e-mail
<peregrinator_six> ^^
<Augusto> obrigado Patricia
<jeffe> o linuxforever pra mim abre da mesma forma que os outros xats. não carrega a tela de xat só as imagens de fundo.
<peregrinator_six> aqui tá carregando...
<peregrinator_six> tem as opções na lateral....
<peregrinator_six> Im, games...
<peregrinator_six> interessante, como se usa isso...?!
<peregrinator_six> nunca vi esse tal http://xat.com
<jeffe> as opções laterais aparecem também
<Patricia> joomla 1.5.22 saiu :D
<peregrinator_six> só lamento... :P
<peregrinator_six> rsrsrsrsrs...!
<Patricia> jantar ate mais
<deds> ola boa noite a todos
<peregrinator_six> deds, boa noite.
<deds> e aew de boa??/
<peregrinator_six> estou bem sim e vc...?!
<peregrinator_six> jeffe, http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Vida-nova-para-o-Kurumin-7
<Patricia> voltei
<Augusto> gnome-shell alguem testou?
<peregrinator_six> Augusto, muitos alguens...
<peregrinator_six> ^^
<Augusto> eu nao consegui fazer funcionar nao
<peregrinator_six> já foi no planeta ubuntu...?!
<Augusto> sim foi de la q tirei a dica
<Augusto> mas nao deu certo nao
<peregrinator_six> vc usa not ou desktop...?!
<Augusto> desktop
<Augusto> note nem da certo pois a placa de video é uma onbord sis
<Augusto> achei interessante, queria ate conhecer, me parece q vai ficar legal se sair um gnome assim
<maraja> Alguem ai tem experiencia com LATEX? vcs tem software para indicar?
<cavera> texmaker
<Augusto> tb testei akele unity mas a maquina ficou lenta q doi
<peregrinator_six> unity é tosco... tá muito aquem das expectativas reais de uso ainda...
<maraja> vc ja usou o lyx? parece ser mais facil
<Augusto> acredito..bom ja q desenvolvido pra netbook's
<cavera> se vc gosta de WYSIWYG
<maraja> Latex nao eh WYSIWYG?
<cavera> hum, acho que nao
<cavera> por exemplo para fazer um "1.1 Subsessao"
<Augusto> eu ate q tento instalar o ubuntu no note, mas a resolução fica feinha
<cavera> fica algo como \subsection ...
<maraja> hummm.. sempre achei que o latex era uma linguagem do WySIWYG...
<maraja> Eu gosto do WYSIWYG, mas tenho medo de usar um programa que nao seja padrao. Que ninguem use.. hehehe
<cavera> usa o vi entao =P
<Ernandes> hummmm
#ubuntu-br 2010-11-07
<efraimmacatto> E ai povo
<leleobhz> olá povo
<mxgms> olá, boa noite pra todos. gostaria de saber se a regra deny para o ufw bloqueira simplesmente todas as portas e se para um simples desktop é o suficiente para manter-me protegido.
<mxgms> olá, boa noite pra todos. gostaria de saber se a regra deny para o ufw bloqueira simplesmente todas as portas e se para um simples desktop é o suficiente para manter-me protegido.
<Ernandes> humm
<newclimb> boa noite
<newclimb> boa noite
<MarceloVaz> gurizada medonha
<newclimb> ping
<MarceloVaz> alguem sabe como fazer para o vinagre aceitar conexões
<fabianomarechal> pessoal, que tipo de software será que está faltando no linux...?? ou que poderia ser melhorado???
<MarceloVaz> antes do login do usuário?
<aprigio> vinagre eh um lixo, mas vc pode configurar pelo vino antes
<MarceloVaz> e o vino aceita conexão
<MarceloVaz> junto ao boot, sem o usuario logar?
<peregrinator_six> aprigio, não sabia que era em br não rapaz, valeu mesmo! :)
<claudio-tux> Boa noite
<claudio-tux> alguem sabe se é possivel usar o firebird no wine?
<claudio-tux> help-me
<Ernandes> humm
<vvesley> Andre_Gondim, : sabe de alguma revista cientifica sobre tecnologia, informatica e afins ?
<Andre_Gondim> vvesley, não
<vvesley> ok
<Romil> boa noite
<Ernanddes> boa
<peregrinator_six> Romil, boa noite.
<g4scan> ;]
<g4scan> noite
<Romil> vcs curtem the big bang theory? to baixando aqui a segunda temporada.
<g4scan> auihsa
<g4scan> eu tenho aqui
<g4scan> prefiro the it crowd
<g4scan> 1000x
<Romil> essa nao conheço. é no mesmo estilo?
<g4scan> Romil é um seriado de T.I
<g4scan> =)
<g4scan> 2 nerds
<Romil> humm.
<Romil> vou dar uma pesquizada
<g4scan> Romil o big bang theory parece meio gay os caras
<g4scan> uiahuiaha
<MarceloVaz> it crowd é massa
<MarceloVaz> pena q foram somente 3 temporadas
<Romil> humm. to assistindo os primeiros capitulos da 1 temporada ainda. ate aqui nao deu essa impressao
<Romil> na wikipedia diz que foram produzidas 4 temporadas
<g4scan> Romil aquela mina dos primeiros episodios
<g4scan> é gata
<g4scan> demais
<Ricardo__> q seriado?
<Romil> the it crowd
<Romil> foram 4 temporadas
<g4scan> isso Romil
<g4scan> 4 temporadas
<Ricardo__> é bom esse seriado?
<Ricardo__> eu baixei mas nao vi ainda
<claudio-tux> boa
<claudio-tux> alguem sabe qual a senha padrão do firebird 2.1?
<claudio-tux> do usuario sysdba
<Ernanddes> ta descrito no manual
<_Augusto_> qual software de im q tem um bom suporte a voz e video?
<g4scan> skype?
<EngSkeeter> _Augusto_ um bom é o emesene
<g4scan> a sim
<g4scan> emesene é bom msmo :)
<_Augusto_> sim eu usei ate hj a tarde, mas vc consegue usar com quem usa o msn no windows, me parece q a M$ bloqueou o recurso
<EngSkeeter> a foi?
<EngSkeeter> nao sabia
<marcos> porq  o  xchat  entra  direto  sem  perdi senha
<_Augusto_> sim pelo menos comigo
<marcos> pedi
<_Augusto_> o amsn tb ta assim
<EngSkeeter> nuuuussa
<_Augusto_> qdo vc vai configurar o recurso em determinada parte diz +- isso
<EngSkeeter> ainda nao testei, vou tentar amanha, meus contatos estão todos off
<EngSkeeter> manda
<_Augusto_> o legal é q tenho certeza q nessa versao do ubuntu ta funcionando, mas
<_Augusto_> voz e video eu consigo saber q esta funcionando, mas no soft mesmo nao vai
<_Augusto_> entao diz q a M$ bloqueou a porta ou coisa parecida
<_Augusto_> meu ingles e tao ruim qto meu portugues...
<EngSkeeter> caramba, nao tava sabendo, eh que nao uso muito isso
<_Augusto_> pois é, muita gente talvez deixe de usar o linux por conta disso, estao tao viciados no msn do windows q se usarem qq distro q nao funcione largam mao e voltam pro win
<peregrinator_six> marcos, serai por que vc configurou...?! :P
<peregrinator_six> Boa dia pessoas.
<EngSkeeter> pow to saindo zzzzzzzzz
<_Augusto_> alguem ainda lembra qual a primeira distro q usou?
<peregrinator_six> eu!
<peregrinator_six> :)
<Trovic> Ubuntu 9.04
<_Augusto_> eu usei conectiva 5.0
<_Augusto_> em 2000
<newclimb> mandriva
<peregrinator_six> Ubuntu 5.10 que tenho até hoje por sinal...! ^^
<_Augusto_> eu tenho quase 100% das distros aki
<_Augusto_> tenho um RH 7.0 q foi onde eu aprendi a configurar meu speedy em modo texto usando pppoe
<_Augusto_> linux evoluiu muito de la pra ca
<peregrinator_six> eu tenho os Ubuntuns com exceção do 7... (7.04 e 7.10)!
<_Augusto_> ate eu conhecer o ubuntu 7.04 a distro q mais gostei de usar foi slackware 9.0 deu canseira pra aprender, mas foi legal
<peregrinator_six> o meu preferido foi o Kurumin desde o 6.0, lindo!
<_Augusto_> era bem legal mesmo eu tenho aki, tb tenho um kalango
<peregrinator_six> poxa, só de lembrar dos papeis de parede dele, nossa, SHOW! :D
<peregrinator_six> eu tenho o Kuruma 7.0 Remasterizado aqui, ainda da boot pelo cd mas não reconhece o meu audio... :P Mas sei que é questão de configuração, mas não to nem ai...
<_Augusto_> e WM qual o mais interessante, eu sempre gostei do gnome, mas tem um bem show o enlightenment
<peregrinator_six> é legal mesmo...
<_Augusto_> no kurumin era facil a configuração dos modem
<_Augusto_> eu tinha um sm56 q nossa
<peregrinator_six> é sim, principalmente no 7!
<_Augusto_> so q agora esse enlightenment é pago..
<_Augusto_> meu maior problema e ter q saber como usar os comandos em modo texto
<_Augusto_> tem q digitar muita coisa...
<peregrinator_six> falta de pratica só...
<peregrinator_six> depois que aprende vc acaba descobrindo que é mais rápido até do que os atalhos graficos...
<_Augusto_> me lembra muito o Dos....
<peregrinator_six> _Augusto_, vou lhe mostrar o ubuntu mais lindo que já criaram, não tem pra ninguem...
<_Augusto_> o seu...
<peregrinator_six> _Augusto_,  não to fazendo piada não rapaz, to falando sério, veja ai o vídeo... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZBGkuhiZCo&feature=player_embedded
<_Augusto_> qtas horas o cara fica em frente ao pc pra aprender td isso?
<peregrinator_six> _Augusto_, esse era pra ser o desktop top do ubuntu no futuro e não esse sei lá o que de unity...
<_Augusto_> e show de bola, qual o WM q ta sendo usado?
<peregrinator_six> fala como ser humano rapaz...?! :P
<peregrinator_six> rsrsrsrs...
<peregrinator_six> em...?!
<peregrinator_six> winodw manege...?!
<peregrinator_six> é isso...?!
<Ricardo__> nao vi nada demais
<_Augusto_> isso mesmo
<Ricardo__> nesse video
<Ricardo__> fraco
<_Augusto_> ta usando o compiz claro
<peregrinator_six> ricardo, vc arruma defeito até pra DEUS rapaz... :P
<_Augusto_> é o E17 né?
<peregrinator_six> isso ai!
<_Augusto_> to falando
<peregrinator_six> _Augusto_, http://opengeu.intilinux.com/
<_Augusto_> ta valendo a dica...
<Ricardo__> com laranja
<Ricardo__> podre
<Ricardo__> igual os ubuntus velhos
<Ricardo__> fala serio cara
<_Augusto_> rsrsrs...
<Ricardo__> e dock copia de mac
<peregrinator_six> Ricardo__,  o que vc fez na vida que seja mais "forte" que o que o video mostra...?!
<Ricardo__> to nem ai pra coisa bonita
<Ricardo__> quer usar coisa bonita vai pro seven
<Ricardo__> quero algo estavel sem pau
<Ricardo__> e era isso
<peregrinator_six> cara, não fala mal do que é dos outros!
<peregrinator_six> nunca fez nada pelomoutros e fica falando mal po!
<Ricardo__> cara nao leval a mal mas opiniao cada um tem a sua...
<Ricardo__> entao tu nao pode criticar
<_Augusto_> é o sevem ficou legal mesmo, mas...ainda é windows né
<Ricardo__> eu achei fraco ponto final
<_Augusto_> rsssrs
<peregrinator_six> quem ta criticando é só vc!
<Ricardo__> q nem akeles cara q ficam copiando mac
<Ricardo__> e se acham os galos
<Ricardo__> ridiculo
<_Augusto_> nas distros antigas sempre havia um monte de Wm pra vc escolher
<peregrinator_six> pra vc ter moral pra falar que uma coisa é fraca ela realmente tem que ser fraca e vc tem que ter tido competencia pra faezr coisa melhor, coisas que vc nunca fez nem vai fazer na sua pobre e fraca vida... ;)
<_Augusto_> ai foram separando cada distro usa uma Wm diferente
<peregrinator_six> Ricardo__, ridiculo e vc que só sabe falar mal do que vc não tem nem competencia pra fazer 25% :D
<Ricardo__> tchau cara
<Ricardo__> assunto resolvido
<peregrinator_six> vai mimi mané!
<Ricardo__> nao gostei e te rala
<peregrinator_six> vai mane mimimimi
<Ricardo__> visual é tudo subjetivo
<Ricardo__> tu q é uma mane e nao entende isso
<peregrinator_six> vai aprender fazer algo que preste!
<peregrinator_six> mimimimimimimimim...
<Ricardo__> nao to discutindo se eu tenho competencia ou nao pra fazer.. to so dizendo q nao gostei
<peregrinator_six> não me interessa se não tem coisa melhor não tem direito de falar mal das coisas dos outros... :P
<Ricardo__> claro q tenho
<Ricardo__> falo mal do q eu quizer
<peregrinator_six> vai saur o seu wnodw$ pirata vai mimimimimimmimim
<peregrinator_six> Vai lá usar o seu window$ pirata que é melhor mané!
<Ricardo__> e nao é um palhaco metido a designer viadinho q vai me impedir
<peregrinator_six> então vai marginal!
<peregrinator_six> mimimimimimimm...
<peregrinator_six> criancinha mimada de bosta!
<peregrinator_six> vai virar macho nenem...
<danielmotaa> aloka
<Ricardo__> fica falando sozinho palhaco
<ElDeablo> ahahahhaaha
<peregrinator_six> _Augusto_,
<_Augusto_> ainda to por aki
<_Augusto_> rsssss
<evandrox> boa noite
<_Augusto_> vc's andam muito estressados ...rssssssssssss
<evandrox> alguém tem uma dica de comando para inserir texto no inicio e fim de uma linha?
<peregrinator_six> po cara, esse sidiotas que só sabe ficar se masturbando na frente do pc cheio de mulçher pelada de site porno vem falar mal do trabalho dos outros e não sabem fazer nada, nemlimpar o seu propio bumbum, isso me dar uma raiva! IDIOTAS!
<peregrinator_six> *idiotas...
<danielmotaa> bumbum
<danielmotaa> kkkkk
<_Augusto_> rssss....calma véio a vida e bela.....rsss
<peregrinator_six> a vida é  bea mas esse marturbados são ridiculos e feios!
<peregrinator_six> :|
<peregrinator_six> *bela...
<_Augusto_> ja passou ja passou...calma , respira fundo...
<_Augusto_> rssss
<peregrinator_six> usa windows cheio de pirataria e vem falar mal dos projetos ods outros, ah, da um tempo, vai virar macho 1º saco de esperma...
<ElDeablo> usem debian e não briguem mais...
<peregrinator_six> *dos...
<danielmotaa> usem debian e não briguem mais ... ²
<gbs> ?
<_Augusto_> eu ja usei debian, da um certo trabalho pra instalar mas e bem legal
<Ricardo__> é vamos pro debian
<gbs> que diabos
<gbs> n posso ficar 10 minutos fora
<Ricardo__> peregrinator_six, da pra ti fazer toda akela balaca ali no debian tb nao se preocupe...
<gbs> que vcs brigam?
<peregrinator_six> vampiro, só sabe ficar usando o que ele mesmo critica, hipocrita idiota e sem moral!
<gbs> Ricardo__, existe um tema
<gbs> do windows 7 pro gnome
<gbs> que fica perfect :=)
<gbs> eu to usando ele rite now
<_Augusto_> alguem tinha q se prontificar a fazer um tuto ensinando como fuçar em todo akele compiz...
<Ricardo__> hehe
<peregrinator_six> mulecão saco de esperma e idiota mimadinho filhinho da mamaezinha... mimimimimimimm ah, vai se danar idiota!
<Ricardo__> ta meu
<Ricardo__> so tu nao viu q acabou a discussao
<gbs> <Ricardo__> quer usar coisa bonita vai pro seven
<peregrinator_six> _Augusto_, não é compiz...
<_Augusto_> nao?????
<gbs> galera
<peregrinator_six> não...
<gbs> quem quiser deixar seu ubuntu igual o 7
<_Augusto_> o q é?
<gbs> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Win2-7+Pack?content=113264
<gbs> funciona mto bem, estou usando
<peregrinator_six> só e 17 mesmo...
<_Augusto_> serio? to falando
<_Augusto_> coisa de doido akilo
<peregrinator_six> gbs, prefiro o MacBuntu, mas fica legal mesmo!
<gbs> e17 é um WM que tá sendo produzido há mais de 10 anos
<gbs> um dia ele sai
<peregrinator_six> já siu!
<peregrinator_six> ^^
<_Augusto_> sim e ta bem legal...
<gbs> saiu nao
<gbs> é beta ainda
<peregrinator_six> o mais bonito que eu já vi!
<_Augusto_> eu tenho um livecd aki com E17
<_Augusto_> bem loko o wm
<Ricardo__> se puxaram
<peregrinator_six> gbs, é o beta mais lindo que já vi!
<Ricardo__> nessa copia do seven cara dura ehehe
<gbs> eu tenho aqui nesse mesmo pc
<gbs> Ricardo__, o legal é que dá pra deixar MELHOR que o seven auehuaheuae
<gbs> basta configurar o emerald, compiz e o gnomenu
<peregrinator_six> gbs, é o seven com compiz! \o/
<gbs> daí a libnotify já é algo que o ubuntu faz que é mto foda
<_Augusto_> eu nao posso comentar do sevem pq to usando ubuntu, sendo assim calo-me e aprecio
<_Augusto_> rssss
<Ricardo__> rola um conky no seven? achoq nao ne so os malditos gadjets q tem pra win ne
<gbs> eu to usando ubuntu com aparencia de seven
<gbs> na minha facul todo mundo sabe q eu nao uso windows
<gbs> dai eu cheguei com isso no retroprojetor a galera ficou !?
<gbs> daí eu abri o terminal e dei uname -a :D
<_Augusto_> mas ai qual a vantagem de usar um tema de outro SO
<Ricardo__> gbs, mas o boot abre o roxo do ubuntu?
<peregrinator_six> gbs, o mais lindo ubuntu! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZBGkuhiZCo&feature=player_embedded
<gbs> Pra inclusão digital é interessante
<gbs> Ricardo__, nao, o tema que eu passei instala uma abertura linda :=)
<_Augusto_> ah sim, ate ai td bem, mas o tema do mac tb fica bem legal
<peregrinator_six> gbs, muito interessante!
<gbs> Ricardo__, é aquele papel de parede padrão do 7, sem o logotipo do windows e com o do ubuntu
<peregrinator_six> facilita mesmo a adaptação...
<gbs> praquela galera que realmente ODEIA linux
<gbs> vc por isso
<gbs> quebra as pernas do cara
<Ricardo__> eaheahe
<Ricardo__> uma vez fui tentar botar o tema do mac
<Ricardo__> ralei meu ubuntu
<Ricardo__> nunca mais arrisco esses temas ai
<Ricardo__> aheeahae
<gbs> to pensando em instalar num lab da universidade que tem 90 computadores
<Ricardo__> so queria ver como ia ficar
<_Augusto_> eu tb ja passei por isso, mas valeu assim mesmo
<gbs> Ricardo__, esse tem um 'uninstall'
<gbs> ele volta a como tava antes de instalar
<danielmotaa> e eu achando que tinha o espírito troll dentro de mim, depois de passar por aqui, me senti até ofendido! HEAUHAEUHAE
<_Augusto_> no ubunted.info tem um tema do mac la q fica identico
<gbs> e fica igualzinho ao 7
<Ricardo__> o do mac tinha tb
<peregrinator_six> o do MacBUntu também tem...
<Ricardo__> mas deu pau no uninstall
<Ricardo__> e ai ja era
<Ricardo__> aehaeh
<gbs> bom, esse eu garanto q funciona pq eu ja testei :PPP
<_Augusto_> eu usei aki depois tirei, fica muito carregada a tela...
<peregrinator_six> _Augusto_, e desse que to falando...
<_Augusto_> pois e
<peregrinator_six> muda tudo mesmo...
<_Augusto_> é sim bem completo, pra nao dizer o mais completo q ja vi
<gbs> _Augusto_, de qual vc ta falando?
<gbs> macubuntu?
<_Augusto_> isso
<gbs> _Augusto_, testa o do 7 :=)
<peregrinator_six> do do ubuntued
<gbs> som, mouse, tela de login, papel de parede, menu inicial, barra do iniciar, systray, relógio, icones, modificação no nautilus...
<gbs> compiz, emerald, gnomenu
<gbs> efeito de transparencia, blur e tal
<_Augusto_> cara eu usei aki o emerald pra trocar alguns itens mas te confesso q nao curti muito o visual do win7 ou vista no ubuntu nao
<gbs> o alt-tab modificado pra ficar igual
<peregrinator_six> gbs, http://ubuntued.info/tema-29-macbuntu
<Ricardo__> é os caras se puxam
<gbs> quanto configurado certinho, fica filé
<_Augusto_> o script tem q ser muito bem elaborado
<gbs> na verdade
<gbs> o win2-7
<Ricardo__> mto pq se for nas coxa
<gbs> nao termina o trabalho
<Ricardo__> ja era
<gbs> eu tive que configurar umas 4 coisas ainda
<gbs> mas ele configurou as outras 4000 :)
<Ricardo__> eu nao curto mto o azul cheguei do seven
<_Augusto_> sei la acho q isso de visual cansa um pouco depois
<Ricardo__> é mto claro as telas.. fundo branco
<Ricardo__> mudei tudo isso no ubuntu
<Ricardo__> cansa a vista isso ai augusto
<peregrinator_six> gbs, o que é legal que não precisa usar o KDE 4, é só usar o tema do seven pra alterar o gnome e e nem precisa trocar ele pelo KDE! :D
<gbs> ;e
<gbs> é
<gbs> kde sux
<gbs> aliás
<_Augusto_> pois entao, eu prefiro ou pelo menos ate segunda ordem o tempo basico o ubuntu mesmo o ambiance ou radiance q ficou bem legal
<gbs> tem tema que deixa o gnome2 IGUALZINHO o kde4
<gbs> e bem mais leve.
<Ricardo__> é tentei usar kde
<peregrinator_six> gbs, manda a fonte ai patrão!
<_Augusto_> kde fica pesado aki q so um trator pra puxar...
<Ricardo__> e nao rolou
<peregrinator_six> _Augusto_, :p
<peregrinator_six> aushuahsuahsuahushah..>!
<Ricardo__> é cheio de balaca
<gbs> peregrinator_six, fonte do q?
<peregrinator_six> ach que ovu instalar o MacBUntu hoje, sismei! :D
<Ricardo__> se der pau
<Ricardo__> danou-se
<peregrinator_six> tema que deixa o GNOME igual o KDE 4! :)
<Ricardo__> reinstall ubuntu
<Ricardo__> aeheahae
<gbs> ah
<gbs> eu nao lembro mais a url
<gbs> mas um dos programas é o gnomenu
<peregrinator_six> valei muito obrigado... :P
<gbs> ele tem tema do kde4
<gbs> daí os icones é o oxygen
<gbs> o tema gtk tem q procurar
<peregrinator_six> ah isso é muito trabalho, já cansei dó de pensar!
<peregrinator_six> :P
<Ricardo__> achei q ia inovar no maverick
<Ricardo__> o tema
<Ricardo__> mas nao mudou quase nada
<gbs> peregrinator_six, a-new-hope
<gbs> é bem próximo ao tema do kde, pro gtk
<peregrinator_six> a sai fora, nada aver...
<_Augusto_> o problema fica somente depois o splash screen teima em ficar o do mac
<peregrinator_six> muito mais bonito!
<gbs> sim
<gbs> o a-new-hope é um tema mais bonito q o kde :P
<gbs> perfeito :=)
<peregrinator_six> só saber arrancar...
<gbs> tema ro gnome ser melhor q o kde :D
<_Augusto_> sim mas da uma canseira
<peregrinator_six> :P
<peregrinator_six> mas o script de desinstalação é bem feito, muito bem falado o do rapaz que fez o macbuntu!
<_Augusto_> mas qq coisa tem um tal de ubuntu tweak q da um jeito rapidinho
<gbs> _Augusto_, update-alternative --configure default.plymouth
<_Augusto_> rssss
<gbs> resolve o tema da abertura
<_Augusto_> ah sim mas isso resolve a resolução ne
<_Augusto_> falando nisso
<Ricardo__> e o gnome 3
<Ricardo__> vai sair?
<peregrinator_six> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Macbuntu?content=129021
<_Augusto_> logo depois q vc instala o MM 10.10 a tela teima em ficar num 640x480 q so matando ne
<gbs> gnome3 == gnome-shell
<Ricardo__> eu so vi screens
<Ricardo__> e videos
<Ricardo__> da pra instalar e fucar nele ae em maquina virtual pra brincar hehe
<_Augusto_> tem um famelix ai no mercado q é a cara do win7 ne ou parecido
<Ricardo__> si
<Ricardo__> ja vi esse
<Ricardo__> em livecd
<_Augusto_> o note da minha irma veio um satux
<peregrinator_six> quer um que seja a cara do winodo$ pirata (com o perdão de certos idiotas presentes no resinto) até no nome _Augusto_...?!
<peregrinator_six> pera lá..
<_Augusto_> quero nao
<_Augusto_> deixa pra la
<_Augusto_> rssss
<_Augusto_> pra vc ver como sao as coisas, esse satux nao havia meio de fazer a placa wi-fi funcionar
<peregrinator_six> _Augusto_,  mas mesmo assim vou lhe mandar, só por questão de cultura e outra coisa, ele é um fork do ubuntu... :P http://www.linuxkduxp.com/
<peregrinator_six> e vou lhe dizer em, ele é muito, muito competo rapaz, até desfragmentador de disco o cabra da peste tem... :P
<_Augusto_> putz é cara do xp
<peregrinator_six> *completo...
<peregrinator_six> DVD lotadão!
<_Augusto_> os caras estao usando um kde basico ali ne
<peregrinator_six> não, é GNOME!
<peregrinator_six> se os idiotas que gostam de falar mal das coisas dos outros mas não vivem sem usar pirataria quiserem se libertar da vida de marginalidades... Tá ai a dica! :P
<_Augusto_> gnome serio, nossa modificado desse jeito perde ate a originalidade....rssssssss
<danielmotaa> peregrinator_six, você é o maior troll que eu ja vi na vida HAEUHAEUH
<peregrinator_six> danielmotaa, aparece aqui quando o maldito predato00 tiver aqui que eu quero ver vc voltar a repetir esse blasfemia tola... :P
<_Augusto_> eu nao usaria nao, penso q minha maquina nao suportaria tanta frescura...rssssssssssss
<peregrinator_six> _Augusto_, vou lhe dizer, ele é bem mais funcional do que esfrescurado, pode acreditar, eu tenho o 1.97 aqui e sei do que eu to falando! :)
<_Augusto_> gnomenu ta sendo usado?
<_Augusto_> é isso
<peregrinator_six> é daquele tipo de distro que cv instala e depois só se preocupa em deixar atualizado, mas nada, já vem com tudo!
<peregrinator_six> sim!
<_Augusto_> mas deve ficar pesado
<peregrinator_six> nada!
<peregrinator_six> bem depende den sua maquina né...
<peregrinator_six> qual é ela...?!
<_Augusto_> quer q eu passe vergonha ne
<_Augusto_> rssssssssss
<peregrinator_six> a po!
<peregrinator_six> ai é sacanagem...
<peregrinator_six> tá de maquina fraca e quer colocar a culpa no so.. :P
<peregrinator_six> rsrsrsrs...
<_Augusto_> isso aki e um amd semprom 2400+ 2gb de ram, placa gforce fx5200 40 de hd sata monito de 19"
<peregrinator_six> mas a minha e fraca e roda ele rapaz, ó: Sempron 2.1 gigas, 1 pente de memo 2 gigas! nada de espetacular e roda tranquilo...
<_Augusto_> fraquinha
<peregrinator_six> po, tá melhor que eu e tá reclamando ai!
<peregrinator_six> :P
<_Augusto_> essa maquinha eu montei em 2005
<peregrinator_six> mais ou menos o tempo da minha também...
<Ricardo__> maquina fraca...
<_Augusto_> so q ai q esta, os caras vao melhorando o so e a maquina vai deixando de suportar
<_Augusto_> fraco sou eu, essa maquina e sem comentarios...rssssssssssss
<peregrinator_six> que nada rapaz..
<_Augusto_> ta bom nao vou desprezar minha maquina nao...rssssssssssss
<_Augusto_> é uma tranqueira, mas ta rodando direitinho....rsssssss
<peregrinator_six> mas ela da pra brincar ainda por um tempinho rapaz! :)
<_Augusto_> isso é verdade...
<peregrinator_six> _Augusto_, vc tá de qual ubuntu...?!
<Ricardo__> da pra jogar um snes
<Ricardo__> ainda nela
<_Augusto_> MM 10.10
<peregrinator_six> Mm...?!
<peregrinator_six> que isso...?!
<_Augusto_> Maverick
<peregrinator_six> oh... :P
<peregrinator_six> Tá de Siricato! :D
<peregrinator_six> Suricato!
<peregrinator_six> chinguei o coitado do bichinho!
<peregrinator_six> :P
<_Augusto_> rsssssss
<peregrinator_six> UHASUAHUSHAUSHUAHSUAHSUAHU...!
<_Augusto_> e sabe q essa versao ta muito legal
<peregrinator_six> e ele é maneiro, melhor que a baleia com um p.... na testa que vai ser o novo mascote do infeliz do ubuntu 11... :S
<Ricardo__> é mas lts é lts
<Patricia> como fazer para o aptitude usar toda a banda da net?
<Patricia> tipo um full download
<peregrinator_six> Patricia, vai mimi por favor... ^^
<Patricia> :(
<antonio_> boa noite
<Patricia> peregrinator_six eu e a daniele estamos aki :)
<peregrinator_six> Patricia, brincadeirinha... :)
<_Augusto_> e tem isso do aptitude controlar banda?
<Patricia> :P
<peregrinator_six> Patricia,  sei de nada não vi nada...
<antonio_> Pessoal, alguém sabe infromar sobre alguma palestra, evento na bahia do Ubuntu? ou até mesmo webcast?
<Patricia> ^^
<EduardeCalibal> Não tem limitação no apt-get pelo que lembro.
<peregrinator_six> _Augusto_, nem sei quem é esse tal apititude... :P Ele é um senhor legal...?!
<Patricia> antonio_ creio que cada estado tem um wiki, pode estar verificando nesses local
<peregrinator_six> EduardeCalibal, apititude...
<antonio_> fui no wiki agorinha
<EduardeCalibal> Mas pote ter como limitar com uso de alguma configuração no sistema ou aplicativo externo.
<antonio_> não vi
<EduardeCalibal> Mesma coisa...
<Patricia> EduardeCalibal tem sim ele esta baixando a 48 eu peguei um pacote e coloquei no gerenciador e esta baixando a 100
<Patricia> :S
<antonio_> procurei até RSS do wiki para adicionar por aqui e ficar atualizado
<antonio_> mas não achei o link
<antonio_> acho que é o sono
<antonio_> rs
<EduardeCalibal> Pode ser coisas com os servidores.  A internet não é uma coisa constante.
<antonio_> Valeu patrícia.... em breve eu volto ao canal para conhecer mais o pessoal do Ubuntu
<antonio_> rs
<Patricia> EduardeCalibal eu hein, aptitude tem limite sim
<antonio_> =)
<antonio_> até mais a todos
<EduardeCalibal> Até mesmo os servidores por onde passa podem antecipar os teus movimentos fazendo pré-cache.
<antonio_> tenham uma boa noite
<_Augusto_> eu nao sei muita coisa a respeito me reservo no direito de ler e aprender
<Patricia> ate mais antonio_
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que o que acontece é o teu sistema definir o limiete.
<EduardeCalibal> limite
<EduardeCalibal> Talvez a nível de kernell.
<Patricia> EduardeCalibal ele tem que ter um limite
<Patricia> porque usar tudo nao sobra para xchat :P
<Patricia> srsrsrs
<Patricia> nem msn
<EduardeCalibal> É como a alocação de memória, fica a nível de sistema.
<Patricia> srrssr
<Patricia> etc
<EduardeCalibal> Mas ele deve ter uma reserva de algo em torno de 10% a 20% para evitar que pings, DNS e afins deixem de funcionar,.
<peregrinator_six> _Augusto_, ta ai ainda...!?
<peregrinator_six> :P
<_Augusto_> to por aki
<Patricia> compensa eu criar uma lista
<Patricia> e baixar um a um
<Patricia> meu deus :s
<peregrinator_six> _Augusto_,  po tomaram o nosso ponto mano, vamos ter que tomar providencia...
<EduardeCalibal> Eu faço muito isso.  :D
<EduardeCalibal> Instalo tudo com dpkg.
<Patricia> 500mb
<Patricia> com dpkg?
<Patricia> :S
<EduardeCalibal> Tenho alguns DVD com pacotes...
<_Augusto_> rssss
<Patricia> 1 ano luz?
<EduardeCalibal> DPKG faz o mesmo que o apt-get, não se iluda...
<Patricia> kkkkkkk
<Patricia> eu sei
<EduardeCalibal> Toda uma instalação pode ser feita com o dpkg.
<_Augusto_> mas q diaboa Patricia vc ta baixando q nao sobra nada pra vc
<EduardeCalibal> Já fiz algumas, mas não é a coisa mais linda do mundo...
<Patricia> mas 1 pacote por vez
<Patricia> _Augusto_: diabo nada
<_Augusto_> rsss
<_Augusto_> entao o q é?...rsss
<Patricia> é um pacote denominado full
<peregrinator_six> _Augusto_, eu sei, é a disney world inteirinha, com Mickey mouse e tudo! :P
<peregrinator_six> AUHSUAHSUAHSUHAUSHAUHSUAHSUAHU...!
<peregrinator_six> :D
<EduardeCalibal> Full = tudo que esta no repositório?
<_Augusto_> a ponto de nada sobrar nem pra vc usar no xchat
<_Augusto_> rssss
<EduardeCalibal> Oo
<_Augusto_> caraca...nem quero saber o nome desse full.....
<_Augusto_> rssss
<EduardeCalibal> tudo-que-existe-full
<peregrinator_six> Fuul hd disney world ltda! :D
<_Augusto_> ja se perguntou se vc tem mesmo essa necessidade toda
<EduardeCalibal> with Mickey e ratoeiras...
<_Augusto_> desse full todo?...rs
<peregrinator_six> AUSHUAHSUAHSUHAUSHAUHSUAHSU...!
<_Augusto_> o q vc ta baixando a ultima temporada de smallville
<_Augusto_> ??
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que a maior instalação que fiz pela internet, fora o sistema foi de algum jogo...
<peregrinator_six> quando o os norte americanos estiverem com problemas pra acessar a disney eu vou caguetar que foi a Patricia que fez o FULL DL de toda a disney world... :P
<peregrinator_six> aushuahsuahsuahsuhaushauhu...!
<Patricia> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<_Augusto_> tem algo melhor q o totem?
<EduardeCalibal> mplayer?
<EduardeCalibal> Embora ache que ele use também...
<peregrinator_six> Patricia, cuidado se quando vc baixar o Mickey Mouse não dar erro e vc desfragmentar ele em milhoẽs de arquivos perdidos no mundo da Matrix não em... :P
<_Augusto_> mas pra colocar como padrao
<peregrinator_six> Aliás, fragmentar...
<peregrinator_six> :P
<Patricia> peregrinator_six srrsrsrs
<EduardeCalibal> Uso o mplayer como padrão.
<EduardeCalibal> Depois que se acostuma com os atalhos não vai querer outra coisa...
<peregrinator_six> Patricia, não adianta, mato grosso é grande mas não da pra esconder a disney inteirinha ai não, nem no seu hd mesmo que ele seja de mais de 1 tera byte! :P
<_Augusto_> ah penso q ela ta tramando algo em relação a teletransporte por isso ta tao pesando, deve ta trazendo o faustao ...
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que ela esta fazendo download direto para o /dev/null...
<Patricia> rsrsrss
<_Augusto_> entao mas tem site q ele abre o totem como padrao pra video
<EduardeCalibal> Esta tentando criar um buraco negro.
<EduardeCalibal> Ai pode ser a configuração no navegador.
<_Augusto_> pq ja vem como padrao no FF certo
<EduardeCalibal> Ou também para o tipo de protocolo.
<_Augusto_> tem uns tipos de arquivo eu creio tipo mms q ele nao entende
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que em termos de navegador o totem é meio padrão para abertura dentro do programa.
<Patricia> how to limit apt-get download speed - Ubuntu Forums
<EduardeCalibal> Vão te instruir para fazer uso de outro programa.
<EduardeCalibal> E "entubar" ele.
<Patricia> Dl-Limit "47";
<Patricia> Dl-Limit "100";
<EduardeCalibal> Entubar...  Essa foi massa.
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<EduardeCalibal> Isso deve ser uma opção não documentada, acho.
<EduardeCalibal> Fala em qual arquivo isso deve estar?
<_Augusto_> vou comer uma fatia de abacaxi
<peregrinator_six> oferece ai que eu sei comer isso ai também... :)
<EduardeCalibal> Patricia, essa opção que falou ai não consta nos detalhes sobre a opção -o do apt-get mas achei um exemplo como disse.
<Patricia> create file /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/76download with content:
<Patricia> tem que criar
<EduardeCalibal>   Apenas não esta documentada...  Macetes "underground" eu diria.
<_Augusto_> rapaziada ta servida  de um abacaxi ai
<peregrinator_six> agora que já babou ele todinho oferece né...?! :P
<EduardeCalibal> Tenho um exemplo aqui sem a necessidade de criar arquivos.
<EduardeCalibal> Fica assim.
<EduardeCalibal> apt-get -o Acquire::http::Dl-Limit=25 install <pacote>
<_Augusto_> q nada eu vou fatiando e comendo...rsssssssss
<peregrinator_six> _Augusto_, :D
<peregrinator_six> muito obrigado por seu oferecimento brow!
<EduardeCalibal> Bom, tenho que ir.  Sigam-me os bons.
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<_Augusto_> de nadis...
<Patricia> EduardeCalibal :), ja fiz o diretorio :D
<_Augusto_> q isso rapaz ta cedo ainda..
<Patricia> 80kb/s :D
<_Augusto_> po ta mais rapido q meu celular....rsssssssssssss
<peregrinator_six> :0
<peregrinator_six> EduardeCalibal, se decide meu fio... :P
<_Augusto_> 80kbs
<_Augusto_> meu celular nao chega nisso nao
<_Augusto_> rsssss
<peregrinator_six> deve ter ficado com vontade de dar uma bocada no abacaxi do _Augusto_ :P
<peregrinator_six> AUHSUAHSUHAUSHAUHSUAHSUAHSUH..!
<peregrinator_six> :D
<_Augusto_> rssssss
<EduardeCalibal> Fechei sem querer...  Sempre deixo AFK
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<EduardeCalibal> Fui.
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<_Augusto_> entao Patricia agora vc tem q falar o q vc fez né
<Patricia> :S
<Patricia> <EduardeCalibal> apt-get -o Acquire::http::Dl-Limit=25 install <pacote>
<Patricia> sudo apt-get -o Acquire::http::Dl-Limit=25 install mplayer
<xGrind> Patricia; to triste
<peregrinator_six> é ruim em, agora ela vai empacotar, feichar o codigo e vender muito caro pra quem quiser comprar... :P
<peregrinator_six> UAHSUAHSUAHSUAHSUA...!
<Patricia> xGrind :( boa noite pq? eu tambem to :(
<_Augusto_> ela nao e tao malvada assim
<_Augusto_> rsss
<peregrinator_six> xGrind, vai chorar no ombro do seu papai então rapaz... :D
<xGrind> peregrinator_six; meu processador queimo cara
<Patricia> peregrinator_six :P
<peregrinator_six> :P
<Patricia> xGrind: :O
<Patricia> xGrind: :(
<peregrinator_six> esquenta não, o seu queimou amanhã é o nosso!
<Patricia> xGrind: :'(
<peregrinator_six> :D
<_Augusto_> q maravilha
<_Augusto_> rsss
<peregrinator_six> AUHSUAHSUAHSUAHSUHAUSH...!
<xGrind> inda bem q ainda tenho o duron aki
<xGrind> perdi meu athlon xp
<xGrind> ;(
<peregrinator_six> a cara, atholhn xp ainda...
<peregrinator_six> :P
<Patricia> :O
<peregrinator_six> agora papai vai dar um novinho de natal!
<peregrinator_six> :D
<Patricia> ^^
<xGrind> to baixando o debian lxde aqui
<xGrind> peregrinator_six; chegou  a usar ele?
<Patricia> athlon xp <-- da para usar legal :D
<peregrinator_six> não, mas nem preciso, sei que é ótimo!
<g4scan> da msmo
<peregrinator_six> :D
<xGrind> da pra usar legal
<xGrind> mas amd duron é uma bosta
<peregrinator_six> LXDE rox! uhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<peregrinator_six> \o/
<_Augusto_> cara eu tenho aki um procesador k6II 500
<Patricia> ^^
<xGrind> fico uma tranqueira meu pc
<xGrind> q raiva. do nada a porcaria queima
<_Augusto_> fica praticando over nele ne.....
<peregrinator_six> cara, do nada seres humanos são mortos, não reclama de pouca coisa não, vc vai viver muitos anos pra ver quimar muitos de seus CPU!
<peregrinator_six> alguem pode me dizer quem vai ocupar o 1º lugar do f1 de hoje...!?
<peregrinator_six> o do abacaxi...!?
<peregrinator_six> pode me dizer...!?
<_Augusto_> eu nao sei nao, mas penso q seja o alonso
<peregrinator_six> maldito mariginal safado... :(
<peregrinator_six> desteto esse sacripantas!
<peregrinator_six> *detesto...
<peregrinator_six> canalha, mas dirige bem, mas é canalha...
<_Augusto_> q nada, o carro q é bom....com um carro dakeles ate eu...
<licensed> peregrinator_six, Hulkenberg
<peregrinator_six> oba! \o/
<peregrinator_six> licensed, valeu meu borw!
<_Augusto_> ah é verdade
<peregrinator_six> o licensed o alonso ficou em que lugar...?!
<licensed> vi na globo aqui, nao curto f1 nao hehehe
<_Augusto_> foi nao ultima volta do treino
<licensed> 5o
<peregrinator_six> UAHSUAHSUHAUSHUAHSUA...
<peregrinator_six> ficou emm 5º e ainda vai ter o pneu furado... :P
<_Augusto_> isso é pq esses caras nao me viram correndo com  a minha paratizinha 1.8
<licensed> bem agora eu vou dormir
<_Augusto_> ta loko
<peregrinator_six> _Augusto_, :P
<peregrinator_six> rsrsrsrsrs..
<peregrinator_six> _Augusto_, é de onde man...?!
<_Augusto_> SP
<peregrinator_six> ah tinha que ser! ^^
<peregrinator_six> rsrsrsrs...
<xGrind> vo encomenda outro athlon
<peregrinator_six> quer com quantos nucleos xGrind?!
<xGrind> minha placa mae é pc chips m810d
<_Augusto_> to vendendo meu amd k6II 500...50,00
<xGrind> nao aguenta processadores melhores
<peregrinator_six> _Augusto_, http://ubuntued.info/tema15-windows7
<xGrind> R$ 60,00 o athlon xp 2200+
<xGrind> frente gratis
<peregrinator_six> po xGrindagora que vc falou da sua mobo pra mim o CPU foi embora de vergonha dela... :P
<peregrinator_six> frente tem que ser gratis né...?! :P
<_Augusto_> é eu cheguei a ver esse tema na epoca
<peregrinator_six> UAHSUAHSUAHSUHAUSHUAHSUAHSUAHSUAHSUAH...!
<peregrinator_six> é o do gbs
<xGrind> frete*
<peregrinator_six> xGrind, \o/
<xGrind> cara ta horrivel isso pqp
<peregrinator_six> tu e o cara!
<xGrind> hauha
<peregrinator_six> pqp tradução= POMBAS QUE PRAGA!
<peregrinator_six> :p
<peregrinator_six> aushauhsuahsuahsuahsuahsuahsuhau..!
<_Augusto_> rsssss
<xGrind> e eu ainda reclamava do outro processador ¬¬
<xGrind> hauah
<_Augusto_> o tema e quase identico mas nao curti nao
<gbs> ?
<peregrinator_six> gbs??
<Patricia> boa noite fui-me
<_Augusto_> ja
<_Augusto_> toma mais uma
<peregrinator_six> Patricia, menina sem noção, bom dia!
<gbs> ah o tema
<xGrind> Patricia; boa ;*
<xGrind> peregrinator_six; um k7 e' melhor do q um m810d ne ?
<peregrinator_six> cara, se vc me chingar d enovo juro que falao pra um operador lhe dar um ass kick...
<xGrind> kkk
<_Augusto_> bom rapaziada, papo ta bao, mas tb to indo nessa...logo mais tem mais.....abçs pros manos , beijo pras minas....
<peregrinator_six> Patricia, sem noção, em brazilia hora oficial do pais... http://www.horariodebrasilia.org/ :P
<_Augusto_> fui
<peregrinator_six> que mano e mina que nada seu sp comedor de abacaxi... :P
<_Augusto_> rsss
<_Augusto_> ate mais
<peregrinator_six> valeu!
<xGrind> peregrinator_six; flws
<peregrinator_six> xGrind,
<peregrinator_six> qual o outro...?!
<peregrinator_six> xGrind, ???
<xGrind> outro oq?
<peregrinator_six> um é k7 e o outro é um o que...?!
<peregrinator_six> intel...!?
<xGrind> pcchips
<xGrind> m810d
<peregrinator_six> ela faz cpu também...?!
<xGrind> placa mae
<peregrinator_six> ah tá...
<peregrinator_six> que placa mãe é essa ai k7...?!
<xGrind> http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/MLB-139299842-placa-me-k7-462-ecs-741gx-m-nova-na-caixa-_JM
<peregrinator_six> estou indo lá now!
<peregrinator_six> xGrind, marca que lhe recomendo é MSI MicroStar! òtima pra linux! :)
<xGrind> vo da uma olhada
<peregrinator_six> eu mando pra vc, perá lá...
<Fabianin> aoow
<peregrinator_six> xGrind, amd né...?!
<xGrind> e'
<xGrind> Fabianin; aow
<Fabianin> xGrind, blz? entrar no canal bebado nao leva ban nao neh?
<peregrinator_six> Fabianin, tá vivo ainda...?!
<peregrinator_six> :P
<Fabianin> peregrinator_six, rapaz acabei de chegar em casa e essa budega tava aberta
<Fabianin> mas se falarem q entrei aqui alcoolizado eu nego
<peregrinator_six> já saiu mamado nem percebeu né fioti...?!
<peregrinator_six> xGrind, quer pra usar o que vc já tem ou vai mudar tudo...?!
<xGrind> peregrinator_six; pro q eu ja tenho
<peregrinator_six> qual a pinagem do seu cpu....?!
<Fabianin> xGrind,  eu acho melhor mudar tudo, começar do 0 sempre é o melhor a se fazer
<xGrind> 462
<peregrinator_six> Fabianin, que bafo é esse ai rapaz... :P
<peregrinator_six> nenguem manipula fogo agora por aqui não em... :P
<peregrinator_six> *ninguem...
<Fabianin> peregrinator_six, pior que eu bebi pouco, sou fraco msm :P a conta em 3 deu só 90 reais =/
<Fabianin> ja fui melhor nisso
<Fabianin> mas essas coisas coloridas do kde tão me deixando tonto agora
<Fabianin> ja tenho algo contra o kde pra falar com a Patricia
<xGrind> peregrinator_six; http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/MLB-158028028-placa-msi-ms-6378-nova-p-athlon-e-duron-memoria-pc-100-133-_JM
<xGrind> sera q é melhor q a pc chips q eu tenho?
<Fabianin> cacete ainda existe duron?
<Fabianin> xGrind, qualquer coisa é melhor que pcchips
<xGrind> Fabianin; to usando agora kk
<Fabianin> eu tinha uma m810dlu que fiquei tao traumatizado que lembro até o modelo
<xGrind> queimo o meu athlon xp
<xGrind> e é essa a placa mae q eu uso
<xGrind> oO
<Fabianin> uhauhahuhuuhauha
<xGrind> agora imagina a situaçao. amd duron com m810dlu
<Fabianin> nossa senhora
<peregrinator_six> liga não xGrindele tá auto... P:
<Fabianin> momento direto do tunel do tempo agora
<peregrinator_six> desconsidere... :D
<peregrinator_six> ASHUAHSUAHSUHAUSHUAHSUAHUS...!
<Fabianin> esse foi meu primeiro PC
<Fabianin> um atlhon xp 2200 com uma m810dlu
<Fabianin> [sim eu entrei na era digital atrazado]
<GuilhermeCunha> po
<GuilhermeCunha> começou bem demais
<GuilhermeCunha> meu primeiro pc foi um ibm dx2 100mhz
<GuilhermeCunha> era top
<GuilhermeCunha> hehehe
<GuilhermeCunha> windows 3.11
<Fabianin> GuilhermeCunha, po eu ja comecei no windows xp
<GuilhermeCunha> vish
<peregrinator_six> pombas, quanta baixaria aqui derrepente... :P
<Fabianin> eu morava no interior só quando fui morar na cidade grande q ganhei um computador
<peregrinator_six> UAHSUAHSUHAUSHAUSHAUSH..!
<GuilhermeCunha> Fabianin, quantos anos você tem ?
<peregrinator_six> olha o nivel ai galera, tão pegando pesado em.. :p
<Fabianin> atualmente tenho 20
<GuilhermeCunha> lembro que quando começaram a usar mp3 meu pc não rodava mp3
<GuilhermeCunha> ficava travando
<GuilhermeCunha> :(
<Fabianin> caraca
<Fabianin> eu queria ter pego essa epoca
<GuilhermeCunha> 100mhz não rodava
<GuilhermeCunha> :P
<GuilhermeCunha> mas wIRCd rodava
<GuilhermeCunha> :P
<peregrinator_six> travando pra mp3...!? :O olha a olah a falta de puder pra falar esse palavrões ai oh...
<Fabianin> eu lembro que uma vez eu perguntei pra um amigo meu "po eu clico no c: e peço pra formatar mas retorna msg de erro, o que to fazendo errado?"
<peregrinator_six> rsrsrsrsrs....
<GuilhermeCunha> fui em uma palestra a 2 semanas atrás que o palestrante disse para tirar uma foto com o pc que temos hoje
<GuilhermeCunha> para rir dele daqui a 10 anos
<GuilhermeCunha> :)
<Fabianin> uhauhhuahuaua
<Fabianin> e o pior que hoje eu faço engenharia de computação
<Fabianin> po
<Fabianin> só pq eu to bebado
<Fabianin> ngm quer falar cmg
<Fabianin> ;///
<GuilhermeCunha> :P
<Fabianin> eh foda
<Fabianin> a gente sai pra beber
<Fabianin> ai tenta conversa com alguém
<Fabianin> e ninguém da moral
<Fabianin> acha que vc eh um bebado imundo
<Fabianin> seu consciencia da vda
<Fabianin> q nao sabe nem fazer a integral de (ln(cosh(x))²
<GuilhermeCunha> :)
<Fabianin> po ngm quer fala cmg msm
<Fabianin> :(
<peregrinator_six> caramba Fabianin vc tá nem se intendendo rapaz... :P
<Fabianin> eu vou pro offtopic antes q leve ban
<Fabianin> :D
<peregrinator_six> lá só tem morto vivo...
<peregrinator_six> :P
<peregrinator_six> mas vou pra lá pra vc nao se sentir regeitado... :P
<Fabianin> vlww
<Fabianin> :D
<Fabianin> peregrinator_six, mas vc ainda nao ta la
<peregrinator_six> entrei no offtopic errado... :P
<peregrinator_six> manda o bosta do indereço ai brow...
<Fabianin> kk dps eu que sou o bebado
<peregrinator_six> eu não sou mas to ficando por conta de vc...
<peregrinator_six> :P
<Fabianin> coloca /j ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<Fabianin> viu da pra aprender algo com bebado
<rickwap> Boas
<rickwap> tem alguem online ai
<rickwap> preciso de uma ajudinha
<rickwap> ?
<rickwap> ?
<rickwap> ?
<rickwap> ?
<rickwap> ?
<marcos> bom dia..
<leleobhz> dia
<marcos> to com rede sem fio
<marcos> e to tentando atualizar
<marcos> mas diz q a atualizacao do ubuntiu pode ser de rede nao confiavel
<marcos> e que pode nao ser autenticada
<marcos> oq devo fazer?
<leleobhz> acho que a mensagem é outra hein
<leleobhz> não existe esse tipo de erro não
<leleobhz> consegue mandar um screenshot? Se conseguir, posta ele em http://imageshack.us e manda o link
<marcos> mensagem NECESSITA INSTALAÇAO DE PACOTES NAO CONFIAVEIS
<marcos> a açao deve quererer a  instalacao de pacotes de fonte nao confiavel
<marcos> em detalhes COMPIZ
<marcos> compiz core...plugins..
<leleobhz> ah
<marcos> ?
<leleobhz> manda recarregar a base de pacotes
<leleobhz> antes
<marcos> naquele verificar
<leleobhz> sim
<marcos> ?
<leleobhz> marcos: qualquer coisa, troque de mirror
<marcos> oq vai acontecer se eu interromper a atualizacao antes de terminar?
<leleobhz> no gerenciador de atualizacoes mesmo da pra vc fazer isso tb
<leleobhz> se interromper durante o download
<leleobhz> nada
<leleobhz> vai voltar de onde estava antes
<marcos> tenho soh 15 minutos..
<leleobhz> se for durante a instalacao de pacotes, melhor esperar
<marcos> to num porto ...a internet eh horrivel
<marcos> e tenho q sair fora em 15 minutos
<leleobhz> deixa o download entao
<leleobhz> e manda instalar mesmo assim
<leleobhz> nao tem muitos problemas porque imagino que voce nao tenha fuzacado o apt inteiro
<marcos> como?
<leleobhz> ai pode ser so um problema de um arquivo ou outro de assinatura ter ficado pra tras
<marcos> ja ta fazendo o download
<leleobhz> entao deixa
<leleobhz> tem problema nao
<leleobhz> [07/11-08:45:00] < leleobhz> nao tem muitos problemas porque imagino que voce nao tenha fuzacado o apt inteiro
<marcos> q internet ruim..tax eh loco
<marcos> isso q disseram q era ótima
<leleobhz> normal
<marcos> a fanta laranja aqui eh amarela..
<marcos> ve se pode
<leleobhz> bwawawawawawawa
<leleobhz> onde você se enfiou?
<marcos> croacia..
<marcos> preciso ir
<marcos> abraços
<leleobhz> inte
<Patricia> Bom dia
<leleobhz> [OFF] Algum campineiro vivo nesse canal?
<geraamte> hm
<Patricia> hmm
<Patricia> geraamte bom dia
<geraamte> Patricia, bom dia, menina, tudo beleza?
<Patricia> geraamte: what's your native language?
<geraamte> ingles
<Patricia> geraamte: :)
<Patricia> sabia que te conhecia
<geraamte> eh :)
<Patricia> melhorou bem seu portugues :P
<geraamte> nao :(
<Patricia> :S
<geraamte> ainda eh ruim :(
<Patricia> :S
<geraamte> :S
<Patricia> geraamte e os palavrao ainda quer aprender?
<geraamte> nao
<Patricia> ^^
<geraamte> nao quero que as meninas fiquen longe
<Patricia> ^^
<Patricia> inacreditável o brasil :S, ate um estrangeiro aprende rapido :S
<Patricia> :)
<Patricia> o ubuntu no cd deveria ter os 3 ambiente, gnome kde flu, onde vc escolheria qual vc quer :S
<geraamte> Patricia, mas eu nao pratico portugues
<geraamte> por isso nao falo bem :p
<Patricia> geraamte mas porque não pratica?
<geraamte> eu nao tenho amigos brasileiros
<Patricia> :S
<Patricia> geraamte: brasileiros não tem amigos não, na primeira oportunidade ele te mata
<geraamte> :S
<geraamte> :(
 * geraamte fica longe
<Patricia> geraamte :P
<Patricia> geraamte vc esta falando o portugues brasil normal, melhor do que alguns mes atras  :P
<jxajro_> alo...bom dia a todos
<Patricia> jxajro_: bom dia
<jxajro_> por favor gente...como eu acho arquivos que foram salvos em \????
<Patricia> geraamte: aproveita e começa a falar :)
<jxajro_> alguém faz idéia?
<jxajro_> Oi patricia!
<Patricia> jxajro_:  \ ou /
<Patricia> wine?
<jxajro_> acho que é \
<jxajro_> nao tem a quela pasta \home
<Patricia>  \ windows
<jxajro_> pois é
<Patricia>  / unix linux mac
<jxajro_> vou recuando recuando até chegar em \
<Patricia> tem sim
<Patricia> ctrl+f <-- pesquisa
<jxajro_> eu salvei uns arquivos lá mas nao acho nem a pau
<Patricia> jxajro_: vai pelo nautilus e da um ctrl+f
<jxajro_> nautilus?
<jxajro_> vixe.tah dando uma enchida aqui que nao para
<jxajro_> acho que vai travar
<Patricia> jxajro_: uh?
<jxajro_> se fosse windows já tinha travado
<Patricia> nautilus <-- gerenciador de arquivos
<jxajro_> nau
<Patricia> nautilus <-- padrao do gnome
<jxajro_> ok...parou..deixa eu ver por aqui
<Patricia> :| confusa
<jxajro_> como abro o nautilus?
<jxajro_> ah..tah
<jxajro_> ok
<jxajro_> gerenciador de arquivos
<jxajro_> oki
<Patricia> :)
<geraamte> Patricia, com quem? voce?
<jxajro_> só um minuto...meu linux tá em ingles e esperanto
<Patricia> geraamte quando alguem dizer "bom dia" "boa tarde" "boa noite", voce responde, que voce vai começar a falar :)
<jxajro_> como chama o nautilus no teclado?
<Patricia> alt+f2
<jxajro_> ah..tah obrigado
<Patricia> nautilus
<geraamte> Patricia, :p
<Patricia> :)
<jxajro_> nao acho! nao tem outro jeito de chamar?
<Patricia> ;O
<Patricia> jxajro_: ai é gnome?
<jxajro_> sim
<jxajro_> é o Ubuntu 9.1
<ffr76> bom dia
<jxajro_> que droga..eu salvei umas figuras nessa pasta \ e nao to achando nem a pau!
<Patricia> jxajro_: :S
<jxajro_> nao acho por nada!
<Patricia> ffr76: bom dia
<Patricia> jxajro_: pq nao coloca ele em portugues?
<jxajro_> como acesso essa pasta?
<jxajro_> ai patricia agora já foi.
<jxajro_> como é o icone do gerenciador de arquivos»?
<Patricia> no segundo menu tem la "Home"
<Patricia> ...
<jxajro_> no segundo menu?
<Patricia> alt+f2 digita nautilus
<Patricia> sem erro
<ffr76> patricia;sabe qual porta padrão o apache2 usa?
<jxajro_> entao? eu abro um gerenciador de arquivos aqui e vejo a pasta home...quando dou mais um nivel acima..
<Patricia> ffr76 80 8080?
<jxajro_> pam! nada
<jxajro_> aaah ok
<jxajro_> vou tentar
<ffr76> patricia,pois e so que por estas o proxy esta bloqueando !!!q faço?
<jxajro_> ok..tá aberto mas os arquivos nao aparecem
<jxajro_> puts gente que estranho!
<Patricia> ffr76 usa outro proxy :)
<Patricia> srsrrs
<Patricia> mande desbloquear
<geraamte> rs
<Patricia> jxajro_ vai tomar agua, vc esta estranho
<Patricia> :S
<geraamte> cafeh melhor
<geraamte> :D
<Patricia> Café
<Patricia> srrs
<Patricia> :)
<jxajro_> entao
<jxajro_> to fazendo um teste
<Patricia> ffr76 descreva o que quer fazer
<Patricia> o nautilus é confuso para novos usuarios :S
<jxajro_> caaara! que looouco
<jxajro_> a pasta tá aberta mas nao vejo o arquiiiivo!
<Patricia> sera q ela tem arquivo?
<ffr76> patricia,e meu apache esta esquisito
<jxajro_> a pasta \ é um aque tem bin, boot, etc, lib, mnt, root com um x, srv
<Patricia> ffr76 local?
<Patricia> jxajro_ / / / / / / / / / / / / /
<Patricia> barras para la /
<jxajro_> dei um localizar
<ffr76> patricia,na maquina local abre o site www em outra maquina na rede so pelo ip
<Patricia> a sim entendi
<Patricia> ffr76: pede para o admin desbloquear
<ffr76> patricia,aqui em casa nem um
<jxajro_> barras pra lá /?
<jxajro_> deixa eu ver
<Patricia> "a pasta \ é um"
<Patricia> "a pasta / é um"
<jxajro_> entao? como eu acho essa pasta
<ffr76> patricia,naum posso ele so faz isto se o chefe mandar
<jxajro_> eu to mandando os arquivos pra lá e quem disse que eles aparecem?
<Patricia> fala com o chefe
<ffr76> Patricia,e para o chefe mandar so se ele tiver algum lucro
<Patricia> ;O
<Romil> bom dia a todos
<Patricia> jxajro_: http://www.google.com.br/search?hl=pt-BR&q=como+usar+o+nautilus
<Patricia> Romil: bom dia
<Patricia> ffr76:edita ele /etc/apache2/ports.conf
<Patricia> NameVirtualHost *:80
<Patricia> Listen 80
<jxajro_> ja volto
<Patricia> edite o arquivo /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default e modifique a porta no o trecho :
<Patricia> <VirtualHost *:80>
<Patricia> *:15155
<Patricia> srrs
<ffr76> patri,to fazendo isto
<Patricia> :)
<g4scan> bom dia
<Patricia> g4scan bom dia
<Romil> g4scan. bom dia
<Romil> g4scan. rapaz cabei de instalar o squeeze aqui
<g4scan> Romil está curtindo?
<Romil> pow, fiquei impressonado, primeira vez que instalo um debian onde nao preciso inbstalar os pacotes multimidia em seguida, executou de boa rmvb
<g4scan> vou dar um reboot aqui ja baixei mais 2 cds do lenny
<g4scan> =]
<g4scan> hehe
<g4scan> boa
<g4scan> ja volto
<Romil> será que a debian deixou de lado a filosofia de so deixar na instalaçao pacotes open?
<Patricia> geraamte: gnome ou kde? qual vc usa?
<geraamte> gnome
<Patricia> :)
<peregrinator_six> Good day for you, humans beings.
<Patricia> peregrinator_six oi :D bom dia
<peregrinator_six> Patricia, :)
<Patricia> :)
<peregrinator_six> Patricia, conseguiu acabar o download de toda a disneylandia...?! :P
<Patricia> ^^
<Patricia> baixou sim
<peregrinator_six> :D
<Patricia> e baixou tambem o vento levou :S
<Patricia> filme chato
<leleobhz> Bom dia - de verdade
<Patricia> mas logo logo vou ter q assistir com a daniele
<Patricia> leleobhz: bom dia
<Patricia> leleobhz: existe bom dia de mentira?
<peregrinator_six> Patricia, da um abração na namorada do Mickey por mim valeu...?! :D
<leleobhz> Patricia: existe acordar de mentira
<Patricia> peregrinator_six ^^
<Patricia> leleobhz: ¬¬
<peregrinator_six> leleobhz, acordou azedo hoje foi fiote...?!
<Patricia> ele sempre acorda azedo
<Patricia> :s
<peregrinator_six> só trocar a cachaça por yakute no café da manhã que isso melhora rapidex... :P
<peregrinator_six> UAHSUAHSUHAUSHAUHSUAHSUAHSU...!
<peregrinator_six> :D
<Patricia> ^^
<peregrinator_six> vou lá assistir pela 11º vez o filme Trasformer 2 The Fallen revenge \o/
<leleobhz> [07/11-11:05:27] < peregrinator_six> leleobhz, acordou azedo hoje foi fiote...?!
<leleobhz> [07/11-11:05:37] < Patricia> ele sempre acorda azedo
<leleobhz> nada
<leleobhz> só não tinha acordado de verdade mesmo
<leleobhz> nada que um bom café da manha nao resolva
<peregrinator_six> leleobhz, boa doa queridão! \o/
<peregrinator_six> ^^
<peregrinator_six> eita... :S
<Patricia> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<peregrinator_six> errei tudo... AYSGAUHSGUAHSUAHSUHUHS
<peregrinator_six> vou tentar de novo, só um pouco
<Patricia> kkk
<peregrinator_six> leleobhz, bom dia queridão! \o/ Uhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu caertei, yhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<peregrinator_six> :D
<peregrinator_six> *acertei...
<peregrinator_six> po ai, fui quase perfeito... :p
<leleobhz> depois eu que bebo cachaça pela manhã
<Patricia> ^^
<peregrinator_six> UAHSUAHSUAHSUHASUAHU...
<peregrinator_six> leleobhz, não bebo cachaça não rapaz, só veneno memso... :P
<peregrinator_six> *mesmo..
<peregrinator_six> ^^
<leleobhz> eu tava fazendo isso até descobrir que meu quase antigo estilo de vida me matava mais rapido
<peregrinator_six> vou ver o o filme...
<peregrinator_six> xGrind, \o/
<xGrind> peregrinator_six; ja?
<xGrind> kk
<peregrinator_six> xGrind, good day for you brow!
<xGrind> peregrinator_six; qual o nome do ambiente de trabalho q 'e alguma coisa com eight
<peregrinator_six> cheguei ainda agora man!
<peregrinator_six> e 17 man!
<peregrinator_six> enlighment, alguma coisa assim...
<xGrind> vlw
<peregrinator_six> xGrind, posso lhe mostrar o desktop mais lindo do mundo...?!
<xGrind> mandae :D
<leleobhz> enlightment
<leleobhz> ou e16/e17
<leleobhz> realmente um ambiente muito bonito
<peregrinator_six> xGrind, www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZBGkuhiZCo&feature=player_embedded ENJOY man! :D
<g4scan> peregrinator_six compiz?
<peregrinator_six> nãorapaz, só e 17 mesmo!
<g4scan> ahm?
<peregrinator_six> g4scan, http://opengeu.intilinux.com/news/current-status-of-opengeu-and-e17
<g4scan> aaa opengeu
<g4scan> eu ja li sobre
<g4scan> :]
<leleobhz> o e17 é realmente muito charmoso
<peregrinator_six> e 17 nada de compiz não!
<peregrinator_six> é o desktop mais lindo das galaxias!
 * leleobhz concorda
<leleobhz> so que é dificil fazer ele ficar do jeito que vc quer tb
<peregrinator_six> e mais leve que o paquiderme do KDE 4 :P
<leleobhz> num certo ponto ele é como o KDE. Ele fica como voce quiser
<leleobhz> o problema é voce fazer isso
<leleobhz> ah preconceito, coisa interessante :D
<peregrinator_six> leleobhz, quer coisa boa..?! Tem que ralar meu fio...
<leleobhz> se você fosse um kernel monkie eu juro que engolia o que voce ta me dizendo
<leleobhz> mas se te der o gdb pra voce achar um estouro de pilha vc n acha
<Patricia> vou sair, assistir filme com a daniele, ate depois
<Patricia> away
<leleobhz> então, sem demagogia barata vai.
<peregrinator_six> não entendi nada do que vc falou mas se isso faz bem pra vc então fiico feliz também! :D
<leleobhz> Patricia: bom filme
<leleobhz> peregrinator_six: voce acaba de comprovar o que disse :D
<peregrinator_six> leleobhz, não quero arrumar briga não, to feliz e vou continuar... Vou ver o transformer 2 de novo ( 11º vez eu acho já, vou mandar pra o livro do guines rsrsrsrs), até preguiçoso... :P
 * leleobhz fica impressionado com o fato de todos acharem que eu gosto de brigas. acho q vao levar alguns anos pra isso mudar
<peregrinator_six> não acho tenho certeza!
<peregrinator_six> ;)
<ElDeablo> Bom dia!
<wzk> bom dia ElDeablo
<g4scan> dia
<gbs> caramba, tentaram assaltar o alonso e assaltaram os engenheiros da sauber e um fotógrafo em interlagos, o negócio lá ta do mal :P
<peregrinator_six> gbs, brasil cara, nada de mais...
<leleobhz> lol
<wzk> triste mas já ficou banal estrangeiro ser assaltado no brasil
<gbs> esqueci de comentar
<gbs> estavam armados com metralhadoras
<wzk> essa eu não tinha ouvido
<wzk> putz
<peregrinator_six> gbs, que beleza em...?! Agora tão caprichando cada vez mais nos efeitos pirotecnicos...
<gbs> http://esporte.uol.com.br/f1/ultimas-noticias/2010/11/07/button-relata-fuga-de-assalto-com-metralhadora-mas-minimiza-fato-foi-azar.jhtm
<gbs> http://amigosdavelocidade.uol.com.br/index.php?action=showDetails&id=8790 | os que de fato foram assaltados
<peregrinator_six> gbs, mas pode deixar rapaz, com a 1ª mulher eleita neste pais (como se ser a 1ª mulher eleita favorecesse alguma coisa... :S) isso vai mudar...
<peregrinator_six> Pra pior...
<leleobhz> voces nunca pensaram em ir pro ##ubuntu-br ou pro ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<leleobhz> ?
<wzk> é o que parece
<gbs> leleobhz, nao
<ptl> eu pensei em ir pra austrália
<ptl> serve?
<peregrinator_six> leleobhz, very easy man... :S
<peregrinator_six> ptl, boa garoto! ^^
<leleobhz> ptl: uia, joselito por aqui! :D
<ptl> tipo, na Austrália em Sydney
<leleobhz> ptl: sumido
<ptl> mais especificamente, no Google
<ptl> leleobhz: pois é
<ptl> :)
<xGrind> peregrinator_six; e17
<peregrinator_six> ptl, aparoveita e leva o leleobhz ele tá muito irritado... :P
<gbs> peregrinator_six, mas n faz diferença, interlargos é em SP aonde o candidato opositor era governador e acontece isso...
<leleobhz> ptl: e as modas patola?
<ptl> modas? bom, agora estou fazendo corrente russa, ou seja, tomando choques dolorosos por 35 minutos na barriga pra contrair e ela ficar 'tanquinho'. Já fiz 23 sessões e ela está cada vez melhor, já tem gominhos bem definidos.
<ptl> sem contar minha dieta. Estou com muito pouca gordura corporal.
<ptl> :)
<ptl> e bastante forte.
<gbs> ptl, tá feliz?
<ptl> muito.
<ptl> Inclusive eu zerei a máquina, cheguei no máximo dela :D
<ptl> a de dar choque
<ptl> o e17 já saiu?
<ptl> humm, tá em beta
<gbs> eu instalei aqui, pelo repositorio do ubuntu
<gbs> e tá faltando uns ícones :(
<ptl> qual o nome do pacote?
<gbs> e17
<gbs> ele parece q nao usa os icones do mesmo diretorio do gnome
<ptl> tem que adicionar repositório? porque não encontrei dando apt-cache search
<gbs> uai
<gbs> acho q nao
<gbs> pera
<ptl> dá um apt-cache policy e17 aí por favor
<ptl> :)
<gbs> tah no universe
<peregrinator_six> vai pelo central de software do ubuntu e escreve e17 que tá lá...
<peregrinator_six> ^^
<gbs> hmm, comi uma minipizza aqui, q gostoso :D
<ptl> pow, prefiro linha de comando
<ptl> aaaaaaaaaah, perae
<ptl> eu tou com o 10.04
<gbs> =x
<ptl> ainda não atualizei pro 10.10
<peregrinator_six> eu também to com o Lucid Linx...
<ptl> e mesmo assim tem?
<gbs> distro[Ubuntu "maverick" 10.10]
<jxajro_> oi gente! voltei..
<wzk> opa
<gbs> jxajro_, oi! foi vc q ficou me devendo R$ 20,00 ?
<jxajro_> viu? resolvi o problema mas tenho uma dúvida trivial...
<peregrinator_six> gbs, sacanagem... :p
<peregrinator_six> rsrsrsrsrsrs
<ptl> que estranho, não estava habilitado mesmo
<ptl> agora adicionei
<jxajro_> 20 nao sei....pode até ser...se vc quiser vir aqui na zona leste de sp podemos negociar.
<jxajro_> :)
<gbs> se zona leste de sp for igual zona leste de manaus
<jxajro_> mas tava tentando salvar uma arquivo numa pasta chamada /
<gbs> prefiro ficar vivo aqui em casa :P
<jxajro_> e acho que não salvou nada.
<peregrinator_six> mandaram uma sutil ameaça, fica ligado mano gbs... :P
<peregrinator_six> UHuHUSHUHAUSHUAHSUAHSUH...!
<jxajro_> pode ser que aconteça isso?
<jxajro_> não salvar e nem avisar?
<gbs> jxajro_, / é a raiz de todo o sistema de arquivo
<gbs> só quem pode salvar nela é administrador do sistema
<gbs> e ainda assim, teria poucos motivos pra ele querer fazer isso
<jxajro_> entao..eu tava abrindo um negocico do aMSN e pedia pra salvar lá / mas nao salvava nem avisava que nao salvava...pode isso?
<jxajro_> hmm
<gbs> bug do amsn que não ta fazendo tratamento de excessão pra esse caso aí
<jxajro_> tratamento de excessão?
<peregrinator_six> amsn... blerggggggggggggggg...
<peregrinator_six> :S
<gbs> todo erro que dá, a aplicação deveria saber tratar/resolver/informar o usuário do que aconteceu
<jxajro_> ok..tudo bem....apesar do aMSN ser bom...e eu gostar mas tem mais bugs que uma sepultura
<gbs> pelo visto ele nao trata e nem te informa isso
<gbs> já viu o 'emesene' ?
<jxajro_> nao consigo digitar letras acentuadas nele _de jeito maneira_!!
<BrUk> como eu ativo o ssh pra acessa externo ??
<ptl> pô, não era o universe/multiverse
<BrUk> ja tentei nao consegui
<ptl> peregrinator_six: pode fazer apt-cache policy e17
<jxajro_> desde que mudei meu sistema pra Esperanto....desiti.
<ptl> peregrinator_six: e me mostrar o que aparece?
<gbs> BrUk, libera a porta 22 no teu firewall
<BrUk> onde faço isso
<peregrinator_six> não, se isso for instalar coisa aqui, vai instalar...?!
<ptl> não
<ptl> só vai mostrar de onde é o repositório que oferece o e17
<gbs> BrUk, também precisa ter o ssh-server instalado
<BrUk> axo ke ja ta deixa eu ver aki
<ptl> pode fazer até como usuário, não precisa usar sudo nem nada
<peregrinator_six> ptl,  beleza...
<gbs> BrUk, a internet entra direto no teu pc, ou passa num roteador?
<BrUk> roteador wireless mas ta sem bloqueio
<peregrinator_six> ptl, Unable to locate package e17
<gbs> procura por DMZ no roteador
<gbs> e aponta pro ip do teu computador na rede
<ptl> peregrinator_six: estranho, então você não tem o e17 instalável.
<BrUk> ta mas deixa eu ver aki se ta instalado o ssh-server
<peregrinator_six> claro que não, nunca usei isso aqui não... :)
<gbs> peregrinator_six, vc disse que tinha po
<gbs> tinha no repositorio oficial do 10.04
<ptl> em qual?
<peregrinator_six> disse que tem no ubuntu software center pra instalar..
<ptl> dei apt-cache search e17 e não mostrou
<ptl> peregrinator_six: não é o e16?
<peregrinator_six> não, é o e17, to vendo aqui na minha frente rapaz...
<ptl> entrei no software center
<ptl> mandei procurar e17
<ptl> e só tem 4 pacotes aparecendo
<BrUk> gbs nao achei esse pacote la pra instala
<ptl> nenhum deles é o gerenciador, são só bibliotecas
<BrUk> tem varios mas nao ssh-server
<MarceloVaz> openssh-server
<g4scan> =x
<g4scan> que coisa
<gbs> BrUk, openssh-server
<ptl> era lenda urbana :P não existe e17 no 10.04
<ptl> hehehua
<BrUk> o meu é o 10.4
<gbs> bom, no 10.10 tem
<gbs> BrUk, openssh-server, instala ae :)
<BrUk> ele fica nos pacotes de internet ?
<gbs> BrUk, faz assim
<gbs> no console
<gbs> sudo apt-get install openssh-servr
<gbs> sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<BrUk> oks pera
<BrUk> to baixando ja
<BrUk> o sudo apt-get nao foi usei o aptitude
<BrUk> e agora por onde eu confiuro ele
<MarceloVaz> nao tem oq configurar
<BrUk> hm é so entra no meu ip ?
<MarceloVaz> sim
<BrUk> hum tem ke ser o meu ip de saida de internet ne
<BrUk> tensta ai ve se vai 189.2.86.3
<gbs> nao
<MarceloVaz> onde esta a maquina q tu quer conectar?
<gbs> O DMZ do rádio apontar pra ti
<BrUk> é o meu not aki X)
<BrUk> mas é provedor :/
<BrUk> apesar ke ta liberado aki
<leleobhz> errr
<leleobhz> ptl:
<leleobhz> root@ana.leleobhz.org:~# aptitude show e17
<leleobhz> Pacote: e17
<leleobhz> Estado: não instalado
<leleobhz> Versão: 0.16.999.49898-1
<leleobhz> Prioridade: opcional
<leleobhz> Seção: universe/x11
<ptl> sim, esse é do 10.10
<leleobhz> Mantenedor: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
<leleobhz> Tamanho Descompactado: 8.483k
<gbs> BrUk, qual o ip do teu computador aí?
<BrUk> porem axo ke tenho ke troca a porta do ssh pq se nao vai da no provedor essa porta e IP
<leleobhz> <EOF>
<leleobhz> tá lá no 10.10 :D
<ptl> o 10.10 tem
<gbs> leleobhz, ele usa 10.04
<ptl> foi o que eu falei
<BrUk> 189.2.86.3
<ptl> olhei até nos repositórios agora
<gbs> nao BrUk
<ptl> confirmei isso
<gbs> esse ip aí não é o do teu notebook
<BrUk> mas axo ke a pota 22 nao vai da
<leleobhz> err
<gbs> é o ip do teu modem
<leleobhz> e voces nao podem ver se tem ppa nao?
<BrUk> a ta queres saber o local ?
<gbs> é
<ptl> não valeria a pena, eu instalo quando atualizar :)
<BrUk> 192.168.1.100
<gbs> isso
<leleobhz> rs
<gbs> agora entra em 192.168.1.1
<gbs> e configura o DMZ pra 192.168.1.100
<gbs> entendeu?
<leleobhz> configurar DMZ?
<BrUk> sim mas eu queria acessa externo
<leleobhz> praque isso?
<leleobhz> ta maluco?
<MarceloVaz> oeiuhieuheu
<BrUk> oks entendiii vo fazer aki
<MarceloVaz> dmz só se o acesso for externo
<gbs> mas é
<leleobhz> TAO MALUCOS?
<BrUk> mas eu quero muda a porta do ssh onde eu vo ?
<MarceloVaz> ele nao esta com as duas maquinas em rede la ?
<MarceloVaz> so apontar pro ip local oras
<gbs> ele quer acesso externo no ssh
<leleobhz> voces acham que NAT+DMZ é solução pos pobrema t udo?
<gbs> foi o que ele pediu
<g4scan> na config do ssh BrUk
<g4scan> sshd.conf
<leleobhz> nao e dmz
<leleobhz> e port forward
<leleobhz> e nao vem dizer que é a mesma coisa não porque não é
<BrUk> qual é o diretorio do sshd.conf
<gbs> óbvio que nao
<gbs> dmz faz a porra toda
<leleobhz> faz so o port forward da porta 22
<g4scan> locate sshd.conf BrUk
<leleobhz> e boa
<g4scan> nao me recordo
<gbs> mas eh muito mais facil pra eu dizer pro cara achar dmz no radio dele do que port foward :P
<g4scan> ou find /etc -iname sshd.conf
<leleobhz> /etc/ssh/sshd.conf
<leleobhz> gbs: e muito mais INCORRETO dizer isso
<gbs> na verdade nao
<leleobhz> voce tem que ajudar o cara, não fazer o que voce acha que ele vai dar conta e ensinar o cara a fazer algo que vai arreganhar a rede dele
<leleobhz> tai ta
<leleobhz> *tao
<gbs> só to tirando do rádio o controle externo
<ptl> vai raquiá o cara
<gbs> vc é mto metidinho a fodão e falar mais alto, vou deixar queto
<BrUk> obrigado axei agora vo testa aki ou seja ver do roteador agora
<MarceloVaz> eu ainda continuo sem entender
<Magros_Forever> Bom dia a todos..
<MarceloVaz> ele quer externo
<MarceloVaz> e a internet dele é a radio ?
<peregrinator_six> saiu o metido a sabe tudo...
<Magros_Forever> sou prof e a escola onde trabalho a net do Gov é lenta e eu lembrei que tem um ubuntu que tem vários joguinhos educativos..alguém sabe qual é?
<ptl> acho que ele quer fazer ssh de fora pro computador dele
<ptl> hehe
<MarceloVaz> deve ser isso
<peregrinator_six> edubuntu Magros_Forever
<MarceloVaz> mas um detalhe
<ptl> Magros_Forever: edubuntu?
<Magros_Forever> tem que rodar pelo live-cd
<MarceloVaz> q internet ele tem ? o ip dele é estatico ?
<Magros_Forever> edubuntu?
<gbs> MarceloVaz, internet normal, usa roteador
<Magros_Forever> vou ver aqui..
<gbs> quer ssh externo
<BrUk> gbs
<gbs> qualquer coisa que aponte pro ip local dele lá na rede interna dele, resolve
<BrUk> se o dmz tiver desabilitado nao é melhor ?
<BrUk> pra pega qual quer ip local
<MarceloVaz> nao BrUk
<gbs> BrUk, vc tem 2 opções
<BrUk> hum
<MarceloVaz> dmz abre todas as portas pra um determinado IP
<gbs> apontar todas as portas pro teu pc
<gbs> ou apontar só a porta do ssh pro teu pc
<MarceloVaz> melhor fazer foward
<BrUk> e qual a outra ?
<gbs> eu ja falei as duas
<BrUk> ata
<MarceloVaz> qual o teu modem?
<MarceloVaz> BrUk
<BrUk> eu ja ativei tbm Marcelo o foward pro meu ip all
<BrUk> local
<ptl> BrUk: não esquece de criar um usuário 'operator' com acesso sudo total e uma senha difícil como '123' pra servir de guardião pro seu computador, pois assim ninguém entra
<BrUk> podem testa ai ?
<MarceloVaz> qual ip ?
<BrUk> pera
<gbs> mudou a porta?
<Magros_Forever> tô baixando aqui: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/releases/10.10/release/ espero que seja live-cd..valeu!
<BrUk> sim
<BrUk> enta ai
<BrUk> ssh 189.2.86.3 -p 2010
<jxajro_> obrigado a todos..boa tarde
<BrUk> ve se pego
<MarceloVaz> refusou
<ptl> http://download.microsoft.com/software/downloads/download.asp?bn=Microsoft%20Ubuntu&vs=10.10
<BrUk> o ruim ke meu IP é IP fixo via radio muitos usam essa saida de net
<MarceloVaz> se é radio
<MarceloVaz> este nao é seu ip real
<BrUk> é ip fixo
<BrUk> é esse
<MarceloVaz> acessa www.meuip.com.br
<MarceloVaz> BrUk
<BrUk> oks pera
<liphvf> bm dia galera
<BrUk> sera que precisa reboota o roteador ?
<liphvf> como eu faço para atualizar um programa já instalado no meu computador?
<MarceloVaz> nao
<ptl> sudo apt-get install programa
<liphvf> é preciso baixar a nova versão do site? ou tem algum jeito aqui?
<ptl> não
<ptl> nunca use site
<MarceloVaz> o ip mostrado ali é o mesmo q tu tem BrUk ?
<ptl> sempre vá pelo centro de software do ubuntu
<ptl> ele tem o programa empacotado
<liphvf> apt-get installl não é para instalar?
<liphvf> queria só atualizar
<ptl> apt-get install atualiza se o pacote já existir
<BrUk> a ta é outro pq as vezes o admin muda o dns meu
<liphvf> aaaaaaaaaaa ta
<BrUk> Meu ip é 189.2.86.2
<BrUk>  
<BrUk> enta ai
<ptl> "apt-get upgrade" atualiza todos os pacotes
<BrUk> porta 2010
<Magros_Forever> uma outra perguntinha: teria como rodar o edubuntu a partir de um servidor rodando o live-cd para 18 máquinas?
<ptl> não esqueça de dar um "apt-get update" antes, pra ele atualizar a lista e saber quais as versões mais recentes!
<liphvf> vou tentar o apt-get upgrade
<liphvf> ^
<MarceloVaz> BrUk
<MarceloVaz> tem q liberar no provedor
<g4scan> é
<BrUk> é X)
<g4scan> geralmente
<g4scan> vc paga
<g4scan> pelo serviço
<BrUk> percebi agora isso
<BrUk> o admin do provedor la ele me libero as portas 22 pq uso em algumas coisas
<BrUk> pera vo muda a porta
<liphvf> oxe... ele diz que o pidgin já está na ultima versão =/
<liphvf> estranho
<liphvf> o pidgin aqui ta na 1.73 e no site dele tá na 1.75 =/
<BrUk> # What ports, IPs and protocols we listen for
<BrUk> Port 22
<BrUk> # Use these options to restrict which interfaces/protocols sshd will bind to
<BrUk> #ListenAddress ::
<BrUk> #ListenAddress 0.0.0.0
<BrUk> Protocol 2
<BrUk> # HostKeys for protocol version 2
<BrUk> HostKey /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key
<BrUk> HostKey /etc/ssh/ssh_host_dsa_key
<BrUk> #Privilege Separation is turned on for security
<BrUk> UsePrivilegeSeparation yes
<BrUk> # Lifetime and size of ephemeral version 1 server key
<BrUk> KeyRegenerationInterval 3600
<BrUk> ServerKeyBits 768
<BrUk> oks ne ?
<MarceloVaz> oks
<BrUk> 22
<BrUk> tenta ai
<MarceloVaz> /etc/init.d/sshd reload
<MarceloVaz> /etc/init.d/sshd restart
<BrUk> oks pera
<BrUk> nao tem esse diretorio
<BrUk> tem /etc/init.d/
<BrUk> la tem so o ssh e nao sshd
<MarceloVaz> pode ser o ssh
<BrUk> root@bruk-laptop:/etc/init.d# cd ssh
<BrUk> bash: cd: ssh: Não é um diretório
<BrUk> root@bruk-laptop:/etc/init.d# reload ssh
<BrUk> reload: Unknown instance:
<BrUk> root@bruk-laptop:/etc/init.d# restart ssh
<BrUk> restart: Unknown instance:
<BrUk> root@bruk-laptop:/etc/init.d#
<liphvf> exit
<BrUk> tem que roda nao ?
<MarceloVaz> comando completo
<MarceloVaz> /etc/init.d/ssh reload
<MarceloVaz> /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<g4scan> nao e sshd?
<g4scan> sshd status
<g4scan> primeiro
<BrUk> root@bruk-laptop:/etc/init.d# ./ssh
<BrUk>  * Usage: /etc/init.d/ssh {start|stop|reload|force-reload|restart|try-restart|status}
<BrUk> root@bruk-laptop:/etc/init.d# ./ssh reload
<BrUk>  * Reloading OpenBSD Secure Shell server's configuration sshd            [ OK ]
<BrUk> root@bruk-laptop:/etc/init.d# ./ssh restart
<BrUk>  * Restarting OpenBSD Secure Shell server sshd                           [ OK ]
<MarceloVaz> Usage: /etc/init.d/ssh {start|stop|reload|force-reload
<g4scan> done
<MarceloVaz> no ubuntu é ssh mesmo
<BrUk> é
<MarceloVaz> acho q nao adianta
<MarceloVaz> pq tipo, daki pro teu provedor pega NAT
<BrUk> root@bruk-laptop:/etc/init.d# ./ssh start
<BrUk>  * Starting OpenBSD Secure Shell server sshd                             [ OK ]
<BrUk> root@bruk-laptop:/etc/init.d#
<BrUk> pronto dei start agora
<MarceloVaz> e do teu provedor pra ti mais outra NAT
<BrUk> afe nao foi mesmo
<BrUk> hehe
<MarceloVaz> provavelmente teu provedor tem um firewall
<MarceloVaz> tem q pedir pra ele fazer uma regra pra passar até vc
<MarceloVaz> ai sim
<BrUk> é vo fala
<BrUk> se eles nao me liberarem vo pega essa antena e joga la na porta dels
<BrUk> ke maio frescura pra me libera acesso
<MarceloVaz> chega adsl ai não ?
<MarceloVaz> radio é uma desgraça
<BrUk> pq eles falam nao pode nao pode derrepente tu entra aki no nosso srv
<BrUk> é via radio IP fixo nao é adsl
<BrUk> se foce nao tinha frescuar
<BrUk> X)
<BrUk> pegava mesmo
<BrUk> ou velox
<g4scan> eu ja tive o msmo problema
<BrUk> root     14986  0.0  0.0   5548   948 ?        Ss   08:32   0:00 /usr/sbin/sshd
<BrUk> ta rodando normal
<g4scan> s
<g4scan> mais seu ip nao é livre
<g4scan> nao adianta de nada
<MarceloVaz> sim
<BrUk> é foda ne
<g4scan> só vc vai conectar em vc msmo no maximo
<MarceloVaz> o teu ip fixo é do provedor
<MarceloVaz> nao o real
<BrUk> deixa eu testa eu mesmo
<MarceloVaz> visto pelo "mundo"
<BrUk> pio ke nem eu consigo
<BrUk> X)
<MarceloVaz> tu menos
<MarceloVaz> :D
<MarceloVaz> como é distribuido os ips ai dentro?
<MarceloVaz> teu radio fica com dhcp ligado?
<MarceloVaz> se sim. pelo menos interno dá pra usar
<g4scan> BrUk
<g4scan> ssh localhost
<g4scan> ou
<g4scan> ssh 127.0.0.1
<BrUk> local pego
<BrUk> outra coisa
<BrUk> nao teria como eu muda a versao do meu gcc ?
<BrUk> pra 3.4
<BrUk> pq o que eu quero copila é 3.4
<BrUk> e nao vai no 4.2.4.4 etc..
<leleobhz> Tarde povo
<MarceloVaz> tarde
<esdras> aloha
<gbs> :)
<esdras> eu queria saber se tem um cara que faça programaçao
<claudio-tux> esdras: fala mestre, talvez posso te ajudar
<esdras> claudio-tux, blz?
<esdras> claudio-tux, seguinte
<claudio-tux> tranquilo, se não fosse uma bronca aqui com o firebird estava melhor
<esdras> eu to aprendendo voar em ultraleves
<claudio-tux> hum
<esdras> e la no aeroclube que participo nao tem estaçao metereologica
<esdras> nem nada do tipo
<esdras> procurei mas nao achei nenhum projeto do genero
<esdras> eu tenho conhecimento de eletronica
<leleobhz> esdras: vc quer um leitor de metar?
<claudio-tux> esdras: mas ja existe
<leleobhz> ja tem
<leleobhz> apt-get install metar
<leleobhz> metar sbcf
<claudio-tux> aqui em minhas região nas fazendas é só o que tem
<leleobhz> por exemplo
<leleobhz> :D
<esdras> queria fazer um projeto simples que mostre em tempo real as condiçoes do tempo
<esdras> leleobhz, eu conheço o metar mas o metar precisa de uma base metereologica
<claudio-tux> rapaz, acho que esse projeto não vale a pena
<leleobhz> eu tb acho inviavel
<esdras> o que eu quero é a base
<leleobhz> voce quer construir uma base
<leleobhz> voce tem que construir os componentes devagar
<leleobhz> e pode usar uma FPGA pra criar um ADC pra atuar/ler esses componentes
<leleobhz> esdras: se vc se topar mexer com fpga, quem pode te ajudar e o thotypous
<esdras> simples que leia velocidade, direçao do vento, e essas coisas
<claudio-tux> leleobhz: e pegar as condições do tempo online?
<leleobhz> aqui na freenode mesmo
<esdras> so um segundo ja volto
<leleobhz> claudio-tux: nao, ele pode fazer os componentes separados
<leleobhz> a biruta com um acelerometro por exemplo
<Thales> FPGA rox
<leleobhz> um termometro, sensor de humidade
<Thales> usei o Cyclone II da Altera
<leleobhz> nao sao coisas mto caras
<leleobhz> se montar separado
<leleobhz> ai esdras, pega o Thales tb :D
<claudio-tux> esdras: na moral, aqui no vale do são francisco, 90% das fazendas tem estação meteorologicas
<claudio-tux> bem portateis
<claudio-tux> e completas
<claudio-tux> pois chuva aqui para as uvas é = praga
<leleobhz> claudio-tux: compra uma :D
<esdras> claudio-tux, entao... mas uma base vai custar umas 2k pratas
<leleobhz> quando vc ver o preco
<leleobhz> pois e
<claudio-tux> verdade, deve ser bastante caro
<leleobhz> eu arriscaria dizer que até com pic voce monta uma interface desses sensores pra PC
<esdras> nao precisa ser precisa em 100%
<leleobhz> pic + acelerometros + sensores
<esdras> uma coisa mais simples
<leleobhz> mas sei la
<claudio-tux> mas o que os caras aqui querem é precisão
<claudio-tux> então se conseguir algo mais barato com , no minimo, a mesma precisão...
<esdras> se so der velocidade do vento e direçao ja esta de muito bom tamanho
<Thales> esdras, tu quer saber as temperaturas?
<claudio-tux> pode vir aqui que vc enrrica
<esdras> Thales, nao eh relevante
<Thales> esdras, o que tu quer fazer?
<esdras> pra meu aeroclube
<leleobhz> [07/11-13:17:11] < claudio-tux> então se conseguir algo mais barato com , no minimo, a mesma precisão...
<leleobhz> no pais too
<esdras> uma base metereologica bem simples
<leleobhz> *todo
<esdras> ja viu alguma coisa similar por ai opensource?
<esdras> procurei ja de todas as formas que imaginei no google\
<esdras> necas
<Thales> Não, porque nunca procurei
<Thales> Tu quer saber previsões do tempo?
<esdras> thales nao precisa prever
<esdras> so leitura mesmo
<claudio-tux> aproveitando a boa movimentação aqui...
<leleobhz> santo off
<claudio-tux> alguem aqui emula o firebird no wine?
<esdras> velocidade do vento 5 nós, em direçao sul
<Thales> esdras, essa leitura é pra dizer se o dia está chuvoso, ensolarado, etc... ?
<esdras> da pra ver se dá ou nao pra decolar
<leleobhz> claudio-tux: praque voce quer firebird?
<leleobhz> use sqlite
<esdras> o mais importante é o vento
<leleobhz> muito mais facil
<esdras> o resto eh detalhe
<leleobhz> e da pra voce fazer as queries até com shell
<claudio-tux> esdras: quanto custa um aero modelo simples?
<claudio-tux> mas que voe,rsrsr
<esdras> claudio-tux, eu acho que vai custar uns 1500 a 2000 completo
<esdras> mas eu nao mexo com aeromodelo
<claudio-tux> um modelinho cesna?
<esdras> eu mexo com ultraleve
<esdras> trike
<claudio-tux> ah ta, vc curte ultra leve
<claudio-tux> vc é corajoso paca
<claudio-tux> rsrsr
<claudio-tux> não tem quem faça eu antrar num trocço daqueles
<esdras> claudio-tux, quando vc voa uma vez... ja elvis
<leleobhz> o.0
<leleobhz> gente que gosta de falar sem saber
<claudio-tux> até hoje tenho medo de viajar de avião....
<claudio-tux> não me acustomo em tirar os pés do chao
<esdras> claudio-tux, eh so vc tomar coragem de ir uma vez, depois vc vicia
<claudio-tux> e é por que eu queria ser piloto
<claudio-tux> rsrsrs
<esdras> tem mais um menos um ano que eu to nessa
<esdras> mas antes eu tambem tinha medo
<claudio-tux> esdras: deve ser gostoso, depois que supera o medo
<esdras> meu proximo desafio eh pular de paraquedas
<claudio-tux> pratico rapel
<claudio-tux> e faço trilha
<esdras> aqui na minha regiao nao tem lugar pra rapel
<claudio-tux> aqui tb não
<esdras> e onde vc sobe?
<esdras> rs
<claudio-tux> mas agente aqui desce de ponte, caixa d'agua,rsrsr
<leleobhz> rs
<esdras> ah ta
<claudio-tux> onde tiver mais de 50 metro agente ta descendo
<claudio-tux> *metros
<esdras> claudio-tux, eu so voo de trike e assim de vez em nunca raly de moto
<esdras> nao eh bem raly, eh so sair de moto por estradas de fazendas... mas ta valendo
<esdras> rs
<claudio-tux> muito bom
<claudio-tux> não tem coisa mas relaxante que uma queda de moto,heheh
<esdras> essas coisas de esportes radicais custa muito caro
<claudio-tux> depois de uma semana de trabalho
<esdras> claudio-tux, hahaha
<esdras> faz parte cair, mas nao machuca nao
<claudio-tux> depende da velocidade
<esdras> claudio-tux, por isso que eu disse que nao eh raly :P
<claudio-tux> cai a 120 KM
<MarceloVaz> alguem recomenda
<MarceloVaz> um software para postar em wordpress?
<esdras> claudio-tux, ainda mais em chao de terra... se quebra inteirinho
<claudio-tux> ahuahauahuahauah
<wzk> claudio-tux: tava com qual moto?
<esdras> eu tenho uma honda bros
<claudio-tux> falcon preparada pra trilha
<leleobhz> blogilo
<leleobhz> eu gosto dele MarceloVaz
<leleobhz> mas e pra jde
<leleobhz> *kde
<leleobhz> pra kde virgula, feito em qt. roda em qualquer lugar :D
<MarceloVaz> gnome
<wzk> esdras: eu tb
<claudio-tux> esdras: boa, pena que não anda
<claudio-tux> é muito amarrada
<esdras> bros eh uma das melhores motos das acessiveis
<MarceloVaz> como nao anda?
<MarceloVaz> ieuheiouheuiheuiheuie
<claudio-tux> eu tb tinha uma
<esdras> claudio-tux, mas sobre bem melhor que qq falcon
<claudio-tux> MarceloVaz: andar aqui na região é sinonimo de velocidade, correr
<esdras> quer apostar?
<claudio-tux> ;)
<esdras> :P
<claudio-tux> hehehe
<MarceloVaz> qualquer moto anda
<MarceloVaz> vai do piloto
<MarceloVaz> =)
<esdras> a bros tem um arranque muito com
<claudio-tux> ha ta, pega um 50cc e tenta aconpanhar a bros de esdras
<esdras> muito bom*
<MarceloVaz> ai tbem nao né
<MarceloVaz> mas ja dei muito sarrafo em nego de twister
<MarceloVaz> com a minha 150
<claudio-tux> twister é uma bosta
<MarceloVaz> n adianta ter motor e ser cagão
<MarceloVaz> :D
<claudio-tux> eu tinha uma que não passava de 130
<esdras> MarceloVaz, idem, e se for em terreno mais rustico entao nem se fala
<claudio-tux> e a minha ainda só vazia 17KM por litros
<claudio-tux> um lixo
<MarceloVaz> a minha faz 28 30
<esdras> MarceloVaz, hahaha eh isso ai, mais que motor o cara precisa ter culhão
<MarceloVaz> mas ta meio abandonada
<MarceloVaz> to andando mais na rd agora
<claudio-tux> curto mais minha falcomm
<claudio-tux> é uma maquina
<esdras> claudio-tux, se for no asfalto vc ate leva vantagem, mas no chao meu amigo...
<MarceloVaz> chao tem q ser bros
<MarceloVaz> titan = tombo
<MarceloVaz> eiheiuohiueheiuhe
<claudio-tux> esdras: falcom é offroad
<claudio-tux> off road
<wzk> mas é pesadona
<esdras> claudio-tux, nao eh nao...
<claudio-tux> é sim
<claudio-tux> faço trilha com a minha
<esdras> claudio-tux, ela eh uma classificaçao que fica entre on e off road
<esdras> mas esqueci
<esdras> tem um nome especifico
<claudio-tux> a bros tb
<claudio-tux> é meio on meio off
<esdras> claudio-tux, a bros é motard
<esdras> mas a bros se da muito melhor com terra que a falcon
<MarceloVaz> e bota se dar bem
<MarceloVaz> nada segura a bros na terra
<esdras> todo cara que curte terra fala isso
<esdras> mas a preferida é a extinta tornado
<claudio-tux> Marcelo: das menores para trilha prefiro a XTZ
<claudio-tux> ja tive uma bros e uma XTZ
<esdras> xtz eh a nova neh?
<MarceloVaz> nunca andei na xtz
<claudio-tux> mas a XTZ é muito mas moto na terra
<esdras> que entro no lugar da falcon?
<claudio-tux> XTZ é Yamaha
<esdras> tbm nao andei nela ainda
<claudio-tux> concorrente da Bros
<esdras> qual a que entrou no lugar da falcon?
<claudio-tux> http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://yamavale.siteempresarial.com/site/images/stories/modelos/nacionais/xtz125xe/xtz_125_x_e_black.jpg&imgrefurl=http://yamavale.siteempresarial.com/site/index.php%3Foption%3Dcom_content%26task%3Dview%26id%3D25%26Itemid%3D9&h=450&w=570&sz=26&tbnid=Ev3YkiQNOQLWYM:&tbnh=106&tbnw=134&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dfotos%2Bxtz&zoom=1&q=fotos+xtz&usg=__QQclfJGN54PEtXb0FUffeZHjEZI=&sa=X&ei=g8jWTOKXHcL78AaPx_izCw&ved=0CBoQ9QEw
<claudio-tux> AQ
<claudio-tux> ver ela ai
<g4scan> crf
<g4scan> ;P
<claudio-tux> esdras: nem sei
<g4scan> nem bros nem xtz
<g4scan> crf
<g4scan> é melhor
<g4scan> rsrs
<claudio-tux> ahuahauhauah
<claudio-tux> aí é foda
<claudio-tux> pegou pesado
<claudio-tux> aí , vou nessa...
<claudio-tux> vou tomar um banho de piscina, aqui ta 38 graus
<esdras> eu prefiro aquela bmw offroad
<esdras> como chama
<claudio-tux> até mais
<esdras> http://www.discoverybrasil.com/guia_motocicletas/motos_off_road/motos_off_road_adventurer/index.shtml
<esdras> essa que eh a maquina
<esdras> que eu nunca colocaria na terra claro
<esdras> :P
<wzk> :P
<wzk> bonitona
<esdras> a moto que venceu o paris-dakar
<esdras> né pouca bosta nao meu amigo
<esdras> hahaha
<wzk> não mesmo!
<esdras> vou nessa cara
<esdras> bom domingo pra vcs
<d70> bom dia, alguém pode me ajudar a instalar o plug-in java para o firefox?
<astdarkness> boa tarde a todos!!
<vitorlobo>  FALA PIAZADAA
<vitorlobo> =]
<Patricia> voltei :D
<Patricia> :S toda vez que deixo a daniele mexer ela detona :(
<Patricia> mas dessa vez recomer manual :D
<astdarkness> falva
<Ernandes> ixx
<xGrind> Patricia tae?
<Patricia> uhummm
<Patricia> configurando meu fantasma
<Patricia> :D
<xGrind> tipo qndo eu coloco o athlon xp, o pc nao bipa. o monitor nao liga. com o duron liga normal, bipa normal
<xGrind> é o processador ne?
<Patricia> sim
<Patricia> tem coisa errada
<Patricia> o processador esta ok?
<xGrind_> entao Patricia eu nao testei o processador em outro pc. mas tentei a tarde inteira ontem e nao ligava
<xGrind_> dai coloquei o duron de noite e rodou
<Patricia> acho q esta queimado
<xGrind_> encomendei outro hj
<Patricia> reseta a bios
<Patricia> é asus?
<xGrind_> pcchips
<Patricia> ¢¬¬
<xGrind_> nao lembro como reste a bios ;x
<Patricia> um segundo
<Patricia> ;O
<_Augusto_> facil
<Patricia> tira  a bateria
<Patricia> ou muda o jumper
<xGrind_> tem q tirar a bateria, trocar o jumper de lugar e liga ne?
<Patricia> aquele que esta do lado da bateria
<_Augusto_> abre sua maquina e tira um jumper proximo da bateria
<Patricia> volto ja reset do xchat
<Patricia> Voltei
<Patricia> :)
<xGrind_> ja? kk
<Patricia> xGrind_ ja :)
<Patricia> xGrind_: eu pegaria o seu processador
<Patricia> deixaria ele ficar em temperatura ambiente
<Patricia> colocava ele, ligaria por 1 minuto e notaria o que ocorre com ele
<Patricia> aquecimento X nao aquecimento
<Patricia> se estiver queimado, vai esquentar muito, ou nem vai esquentar
<Patricia> se ele ficar em uma temperatura normal, ele esta ok
<Patricia> isso funciona
<Patricia> :)
<_Augusto_> xGrind: verifica se tem pasta termica entre o processador e o cooler
<xGrind_> tem sim
<xGrind_> ja volto
<Patricia> srrsrssrrsrs
<Patricia> a pasta terminca nada a ver se o pc nem da bip
<Patricia> :s
<Patricia> peregrinator_six: :D
<_Augusto_> ele superaquece e nem liga
<Patricia> peregrinator_six: preciso de vc
<Patricia> :D
<peregrinator_six> _Augusto_, \o/
<Patricia> peregrinator_six: sugestao de wallpaper com fundo preto :D
<peregrinator_six> Patricia, boa tarde pra vc também. :)
<Patricia> _Augusto_ nao é nao :)
<peregrinator_six> um, qual resolução vc quer e que tema...?!
<_Augusto_> eu vou testando todas as formas
<Patricia> peregrinator_six: 1440X900
<_Augusto_> grande peregrinator_six , td bem?
<Patricia> _Augusto_ eu nao, eu sempre ja vou nas provaveis :D
<peregrinator_six> dificil esta resolução que me pedes, mas vamos ver aqui...
<Patricia> :)
<_Augusto_> desculpe eu tb entrei de alegre nessa...
<Patricia> consultor de wallpaper peregrinator_six custo por hora $13
<Patricia> rrrssr
<peregrinator_six> ^^
<_Augusto_> q roubo...rss
<_Augusto_> 13 conto....
<_Augusto_> rsss
<Patricia> :P
<peregrinator_six> wallpapers tenhos pra mais de 5 gigas :O
<peregrinator_six> :P
<Patricia> :P
<peregrinator_six> Patricia, que tema...?!
<peregrinator_six> _Augusto_, não sabe mas falar comigo não é...?!
<peregrinator_six> :|
<Patricia> momento que eu te mostro
<Patricia> :S
<_Augusto_> acabei de te comprimentar...
<xGrind> pere; baixei o debian lxde gravei num cd
<xGrind> nao tem instalador. so' live cd
<peregrinator_six> _Augusto_, me desculpa queridão! ^^
<_Augusto_> ta desculpado...sem problemas...rssss
<peregrinator_six> mas grande é o céu, eu só tenho 1,84 cm :P
<_Augusto_> eita domingao nervoso....akele jogo de varzea entre sp e corintia ja começou?
<peregrinator_six> xGrind, \o/
<peregrinator_six> acho que sim...
<_Augusto_> entao vou ficar por aki mesmo....rsss
<peregrinator_six> _Augusto_, quem ganhou a F1...?!
<gbs> rbr
<_Augusto_> sei nao véio, eu sai cheguei agora
<peregrinator_six> gbs, seu nick é _Augusto_ agora mano...?! :P
<peregrinator_six> UAHSUAHSUHAUSHAUHSUAH...!
<peregrinator_six> :D
<gbs> alonso terceiro, as duas rbr em 1/2
<gbs> nao, é fserve
<peregrinator_six> gbs, boa tarde patrão! Obrigado pela informação!
<peregrinator_six> alonso comeu poeira! rsrsrsrsrs!
<fserve> +/-
<peregrinator_six> que felicidade! \o/
<fserve> os brasileiros comeram poeira =/
<_Augusto_> eu nao comi nao, comi frango assado...rssssssssss
<peregrinator_six> to nem ai, detesto o bandido do espanhol alonso marginal... :|
<xGrind> schumacher q ta correndo ainda?
<fserve> _Augusto_, tinha poeira no teu frango assado!
<xGrind> nao sei se e' assim q escreve ;x
<peregrinator_six> fserve, AUSHUAHSUAHSUHAUSHUA...!
<peregrinator_six> tá sim xGrind perdido no tempo espaço... :p
<_Augusto_> se tinha eu nem senti o gosto....rssssssssss
<Patricia> peregrinator_six: meu humilde desk :S to colocando meus icones d volta http://uploaddeimagens.com.br/imagem/ver/Patriciaimagem1.png e logo remover o menu etc
<fserve> Serviu de tempeiro
<fserve> igual pimenta do reino :P
<_Augusto_> parecia pimenta do reino....rssssssss
<peregrinator_six> vamos ver essa bagaça... :P
<fserve> ow
<fserve> muito claro
<xGrind> pere; meio estranho aquele e17
<fserve> esse papel de parede
<fserve> escurece um pouco mais ae
<Patricia> :S eu estou atras de um :S
<fserve> tem um cara no teu msn
<g4scan> esse e17 é beta?
<fserve> com nick de ever bory lies
<fserve> auehauehua
<xGrind> g4sc; nao
<Patricia> :S
<peregrinator_six> Patricia, faz um favor pra o universo, nunca mais usa o GNOME, isso pode causar um colapso no tempo espaço... :P
<peregrinator_six> AUHSUAHSUAHSUAHU..!
<_Augusto_> xGrind, vc achou estranho o E17...isso pq vc nao deve ter visto as primeiras versões...rs
<g4scan> será que ele vai vingar no slack?
<Patricia> rsrsrs
<xGrind> kk
<peregrinator_six> Patricia, meus parabens, vc nasceu pra usar essa bagulha pesadonana ai de KDE 4! :D
<Patricia> ;O
<Patricia> nem é pensada
<xGrind> o sistema aqui ja ta lento com xfce
<Patricia> kde-full :D deixa tudo um amor :d
<xGrind> imagina se eu jogo o kde oO
<Patricia> ;P games nao sao para todos
<peregrinator_six> kde 4 não é pesado...?! Tá louco...
<Patricia> :S
<Patricia> nem é
<Patricia> :S
<peregrinator_six> duvido...
<xGrind> nem é ne?
<xGrind> kk
<Patricia> ne nao
<Patricia> roda normal
<Patricia> "aki"
<peregrinator_six> só se for  o que vc desenvolveu pra vc ai do 0... :P
<xGrind> roda normal pra um pc monstro
<peregrinator_six> não sei o que é mais pesado, KDE 4 ou o wndow$ seven pro...?!
<fserve> windows vista
<fserve> é mais
<fserve> 7 roda em nerdbook
<_Augusto_> kde4 levinho q doi....se eu quiser rodar isso em minha maquina tenho q colocar uns 32 gb de ram.....senao nem boot da....rssss
<xGrind> o winxp hj roda normal aki no meu pc. na epoca q comprei ele só o win98 rodava normal ;x
<xGrind> xp travava
<peregrinator_six> fserve, não blafema aqui não rapaz, deixa o demonio queto pra lá cara, não invoca nome feio aqui não...
<peregrinator_six> _Augusto_, UAHSDUHASUHSUAHSUAHSUAHUH..!
<fserve> xGrind, esse teu pc tem 20 anos? :P
<fserve> pc que só rodava windows 98 normal
<fserve> é ... pentium 2 =p
<_Augusto_> deve ser um tk85
<_Augusto_> rsssss
<_Augusto_> todo munda aderiu a font ubuntu ?
<peregrinator_six> _Augusto_, ?!
<peregrinator_six> eu ainda to no 10.04...
<_Augusto_> nao tem como baixar a font?
<_Augusto_> eu to usando aki, é bem legal, bem legivel...
<fserve> eu to usando a Segoi Ui
<fserve> :X
<peregrinator_six> é sim, me agradou muito, mas só uso quando for pra o ubuntu 10.10! :D
<_Augusto_> euja to pensando no 11.04
<peregrinator_six> nem quero saber dessa coisa feia ai não, assim que sair do 10.10 vou direto pro debian a não ser que o 11 me surpreenda, o que acho quase impossivel por conta desse unity feioso ai... :S
<YuriBokaleff6y16>  oi
<_Augusto_> como vc compara o debian em relaçao ao ubuntu?
<YuriBokaleff6y16>  blz man
<_Augusto_> so a instalação do debian ja derruba qq iniciante em SL.....o ubuntu facilita pra caramba...
<peregrinator_six> Patricia, de novo esse bot do inferno...?! :S
<Patricia> :O
<Patricia> mudou de nome :S
<Patricia> YuriBokaleff6y16 YuriBokaleffy
<fserve> to mto velho
<peregrinator_six> deve ser marido e mulher yuri e predator... só não sei quem é a mulher... rsrsrsrsrsrsr!
<fserve> o que significa o emoticon ":S"
<fserve>  ?
<fserve> alguém com uma Sadia na boca? :D
<Patricia> :S
<Patricia> :O
<fserve> Patricia, pensamentos malignos :X
<Patricia> :P
<shallwe> boa tarde galera
<peregrinator_six> fserve, tem que trabalhar em holewood mano... :P
<peregrinator_six> SUHAUSHUAHSUAHSUAHSUHASU
<shallwe> alguém tem problemas com wireless e o ubuntu para netbook?
<peregrinator_six> shallwe, \O/
<peregrinator_six> muita gente...
<peregrinator_six> :D
<shallwe> :(
<shallwe> pois é as vezes fica caindo essa porqueira
<shallwe> mas é só no ubuntu no outro sistema roda 100%
<shallwe> caindo não, para de responder
<shallwe> ja to pensando 2x se continuo com esse ubuntu pesadérrimo haha 10.10 versão netboot you coloco o normal
<shallwe> acho que vou tentar o xubuntu como recomendação do pessoal aqui :D
<peregrinator_six> blergggggggggggggg
<_Augusto_> eu to afim de testar o slack novamente
<fserve> auehauhe
<_Augusto_> mas e muito grande pra baixar pela net....
<fserve> apt-get -y install virtualbox-ose
<fserve> daí testem o que voces quiserem
<peregrinator_six> _Augusto_, já suou o slack...?!
<fserve> maquina virtual rulz
<fserve> :P
<shallwe> slack é pra nerd :d
<shallwe> eu só quero usar meu netbook :D
<peregrinator_six> nerd nada rapaz.... :P
<_Augusto_> ainda exsitem akelas revistas q liberavam um cd de instalação de alguma distro
<fserve> ubuntu é pra nerd
<shallwe> se bem que se eu instalar o xubuntu meus aplicativos de gnome vai ficar meio diferentes né?
<fserve> slack é pra preguiçosos
<shallwe> vou ter que instalar as bibliotecas do gnome pra rodar?
<_Augusto_> slackware e bem loko
<peregrinator_six> _Augusto_, acho que não, a não ser que vc queira distro velha pra vc usar...
<fserve> vide o nome :=)
<shallwe> fserve, sweet
<_Augusto_> velhas eu tenho aos montes aki to ate pensando em fazer relogio de parede com os cd's das distros....rsssssssssssss
<shallwe> no meu desktop eu tenho ubuntu e não abro mão :D por nada
<shallwe> agora no netbook sei não, testei o meego e ta muuuuuito rapido aquela porqueira
<fserve> shallwe, nem eu :X
<fserve> distro[Ubuntu "maverick" 10.10]
<peregrinator_six> do ubuntu 11 eu abro mão sim e vou é pro debian... :P
<shallwe> tem efeitos, tudo funcional se ele fosse lançado eu até colocaria mas não tem aplicativos o.O pra ele
<shallwe> sem office, sem inkscape sem nada
<shallwe> pq? o que tem o 11? o.O
<_Augusto_> slack pra preguiçosos????....
<fserve> cara
<fserve> ubuntu 11 vai ficar mto bom
<fserve> systemd
<fserve> btrfs
<fserve> unity
<fserve> wayland
<fserve> libreoffice
<fserve> banshee
<fserve> quero ver :=)
<peregrinator_six> shallwe, o fraca do ubuntu 11 tem a coisa ruim do unity, só isso já é motivo pra eu não usar essa coisas estranha ai... :S
<peregrinator_six> *fraco...
<shallwe> pena que no ubuntu ja tem tudo prontinho, o player, musicas, videos etc
<shallwe> ir pro xubuntu é fogo
<shallwe> ja to pensando em trocar de netbook e continuar com o ubuntu :D
<peregrinator_six> trocar o GNOME 3 por unity, tá de brincadeira né...?! :S
<fserve> shallwe, ubuntu netbook remix!
<shallwe> peregrinator_six, aaa ta to ligado
<fserve> peregrinator_six, unity vai evoluir mto até o 11.04, :=) se nao evoluir eles vao voltar atrás, com certeza po
<_Augusto_> fserve, sei nao hein....
<piero> Por que o controle de volume vai até 150% e não 100%? Isto dá uma trabalheira na hora de aumentar o volume pelos atalhos de teclado, já que não é possível subir até o máximo suportado pelo hardware. Na verdade, os 100% deixam o som bem baixo para alguns videos que vejo no youtube. Há como resolver isso?
<_Augusto_> penso q so no 11.10 teremos umas novidades interessantes...
<shallwe> se eu conseguisse fazer rodar boot no meu desktop eu colocaria um segundo boot com o fedora 14 :d e kde 4
<shallwe> mas nao rola boot de pendrive nem a pau, deve ser bug
<peregrinator_six> cara, quero nem saber... O GNOME é imbativel, não deveriam nem cogitar fazer o que tão pretendendo com o ubuntu 11 que tem como simbolo uma baleia com p... na testa... :S
<fserve> peregrinator_six, vc leu o que levou a tal declaração?
<fserve> alem do que
<_Augusto_> tao querendo tranformar o gnome num mac Os....
<fserve> digitar apt-get -y install gnome-shell e baixar 4mb
<fserve> nao mata ninguém
<shallwe> fserve, sim eu uso o 10.10 :D
<Ernandes> pra que ubuntu??
<fserve> fora que o gnome2 puro vai continuar vindo
<fserve> como alternativa pra quem nao tem aceleração 3D
<peregrinator_six> não mata mas quero que já venha como padrão e não ter que instalar nada não rapaz, pra mim não presta, pode usar o meu que eu nem ligo fserve... :P
<fserve> usar o seu?
<peregrinator_six> o meu ubuntu 11
<fserve> auheuahe
<peregrinator_six> ^^
<fserve> ok
<fserve> mas isso é tempestade num copo d'agua
<fserve> espera sair :=)
<shallwe> mas é mais pesado que o ruindows 7 o.O que tenho em outra partição
<shallwe> clico aqui pra abrir o nautilus leva 2x mais tempo que o ruindows leva pra abrir o explorer hahaha
<shallwe> players, etc nem comento
<shallwe> mas sabe, ja to achando que não tem tanta diferença de versões desktop pra netbook
<peregrinator_six> duvido que o unity evolua o suficiente a ponto de trocarem o GNOME por ele, quero só ver se vão fazer eu morder minha lingua... :|
<fserve> então
<fserve> eu ACHO
<fserve> q se ele nao evoluir
<shallwe> pra mim o que muda são as coisas otimizadas pra tela
<shallwe> pios rodei o fedora 14 aqui no boot e rolou que é uma blz
<fserve> o povo volta atrás e opta pelo gnome2 ou o -shell
<fserve> shallwe, também uso o ubuntu-netbook-remix 10.10
<fserve> mas aí instalei o win2-7
<fserve> e to no gnome com aparencia de win7 =P
<Romil> que tosco
<Romil> hehehe
<peregrinator_six> pra mim tanto faz, eu vou usar o debian 6 mesmo assim que sair então como o ubuntu 10.10 é o meu ultimo, nem ligo, só voltarei pra o ubuntu no proximo lts se não acabar com ele até lá a dona canonical... :P
<fserve> o 12.04 será lts
<fserve> acaba n
<fserve> a distro mais perto do ubuntu
<fserve> tá mto longe
<fserve> kubuntu =x
<_Augusto_> peregrinator_six, to com vontade de testar o fedora 14, mas tem akele lance do drive da placa de video, esse nouveau nao da certo aki nao
<peregrinator_six> cara nem me fale em fedora... :S
<peregrinator_six> prefiro 1.000.000.000 o mandriva do que isso ai...
<fserve> peregrinator_six, ta com uma Sadia na boca tbm? :P
<_Augusto_> a vantagem do mandriva " q foi vendida", é q tem bom suporte a hardware ainda mais as placas de video, no note da minha irma roda direitinho o mandriva
<Romil> ah cara, a mandriva me sacaneou
<Romil> instalei aqui semana passada e na hora de usar o wireless ele identificou o hadware mas mandou eu baixar o driver na net. ve se pode
<_Augusto_> eu penso q isso de reconhecimento de hardware tinha q ser padrao, se um reconhece td certinho as outras distros deveriam copiar a formula.
<peregrinator_six> mas depois que vc baixa ele roda que é uma maravilha mano, eu gosto do mandriva pra caramba, eles dão maior moral pra o GNOME, é lindão o GNOME dele!
<Romil> hardare ainda é o calcanhar de aquiles do linux
<Romil> tive que remover o squeeze aqui porque nao consegui uma solução pro meu wireless
<_Augusto_> o opensuse tb e interessante...
<Romil> peregrinator_six, como diabos eu ia baixar o driver sem net?
<peregrinator_six> descobrindo qual o driver e baixando de outro pc...?! :)
<Romil> eu sei qual o driver. mas tem outros problemas
<_Augusto_> lan house Romil ...
<Romil> a maldita autenticação pppoe
<_Augusto_> faça autenticação automatica
<peregrinator_six> _Augusto_, eu tenho o opensuse 11.2 e é profissional, só que o fraco dele é a ajuda e documentação nacional, mas é ótima a distro! :D
<Romil> nao deu, configuei mas deu xabu
<martinriggs> Boa tarde pimpolhos!
<_Augusto_> peregrinator_six, eu concordo contigo
<peregrinator_six> martinriggs, buenas
<_Augusto_> a documentaçao e um pocuo fraca mesmo
<peregrinator_six> mas se vc manja de ingles recomendo que caia pra dentro do Opensuse que não vais se arrepender não! :D
<_Augusto_> qual seu modem Romil ?
<Romil> nao é modem
<g4scan> Romil removeu msmo? ;o
<_Augusto_> peregrinator_six, eu tenho aki a 11.2 e a 11.3
<Romil> é cconexao wireless com autenticação pppoe
<Romil> nao sei porque os provedores inventaram isso
<g4scan> Romil vc instalou o dvd ou o cd?
<martinriggs> Passei por aqui para tirar uma dúvida, por que no meu Ubuntu 10.10 o Chrome consome mais de 100MB, e o FF uns 50MB só?
<Romil> quando a conecao era uma wireless normal com wep era tranquilo
<martinriggs> O Chrome é danadão assim mesmo no Linux?
<Romil> g4scan, dvd, vem completinho
<g4scan> massa
<peregrinator_six> martinriggs, não tem noção de como!
<peregrinator_six> to com o 7 aqui e voa!
<Romil> g4scan, o squeeze é excelente, apesa rde ainda ser testing nao tive nenhum problema de travamento
<peregrinator_six> bem mais rápido que o firefox, só perde pra raposa por conta das extensões...
<Romil> e como te falei veio com suporte nativo a rmvb
<Romil> primeira vez que vi isso num debian
<g4scan> Romil se minha net fosse boa eu baixava direto o dvd
<peregrinator_six> pra quem reclama de velocidade no ubuntu tá ai a dica... http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Ubuntu-mais-rapido
<g4scan> =\
<_Augusto_> peregrinator_six, nao acho q o chrome perde pro ff em relaçao a extençoes....
<rogerio> Pessoal alguem pode me dizer se existe um gerenciador para lan hose gratuito?
<fserve> existe...
<fserve> VSCyber
<fserve> se eu nao me engano
<peregrinator_six> perde sim, tens umas que no choeme não é tão eficiente quanto no ff não...
<fserve> aqui no meu, o google-chrome 9-dev é sempre melhor que o firefox 3.6
<_Augusto_> pode ser pelo fato te ter mais tempo de mercado né...rs
<martinriggs> peregrinator_six, mas aqui o Chrome puxa mais memoria que o FF
<peregrinator_six> tá maluco...?!
<peregrinator_six> aqui gasta menos que o ff sem duvida!
<peregrinator_six> com 3.000.000.00. de abas abertas!
<_Augusto_> o chrome aki roda direitinho, rapidinho
<Romil> g4scan, vc usa empathy?
<g4scan> ou pidgin Romil
<Romil> o empathy do squeeze nao tem suporte a msn
<Romil> achei isso meio tosco
<rogerio> fserve o VSCyber não é só para windows?
<peregrinator_six> mais o mas o melhor dos 3 em minha experiência de uso com certeza é o Mr Ware Iron! http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/SRWare_Iron
<g4scan> vish
<Romil> so tinha opçao pra jaber, gtalk e facebook
<peregrinator_six> o browser de macho! http://www.srware.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=1945&sid=d2c6d6c91cfa2318eac2684e4287a5df
<fserve> rogerio, wine nele auehuaheua malz, n sei
<xGrind> pere; iron?
<xGrind> peregrinator_six; iron?
<rogerio> fserve eu estou evitando o wine, só uso ele em casos extremos
<fserve> hmrum
<fserve> mas eu sei que tem
<fserve> um gerenciador pra linux
<fserve> fuctura sei lá
<fserve> tem algo assim que é justamente sobre isso
<adorilson_> boa tarde
<rogerio> mas esta dificil
<adorilson_> onde é q o Ubuntu está colocando o q deveria estar em /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<peregrinator_six> adorilson_, no mesmo lugar... :P
<Romil> ja faz varias versoes que o xorg.conf foi banido do ubuntu
<peregrinator_six> o meu tá no mesmo lugar... :P
<peregrinator_six> to usando o ubuntu 10.04.1 Lucid Linx!
<peregrinator_six> to com ele aberto aqui de frente pra eu... :D
<adorilson_> peregrinator_six, mas qm o colocou lá? :p
<peregrinator_six> a canonical horas... :P
<adorilson_> pq realmente fazem alguns versao q esse arquivo nao existe, pelo menos nao por padrão
<adorilson_> o q tb nao significa q ele não possa existir
<adorilson_> adorilson@Numeros:/etc/X11$ ls
<adorilson_> app-defaults             fonts    xinit   Xreset.d    Xsession.d
<adorilson_> cursors                  rgb.txt  xkb     Xresources  Xsession.options
<adorilson_> default-display-manager  X        Xreset  Xsession    Xwrapper.config
<Patricia> chrome X chromium = chrome falhou em uma pagina pesada usando modulos jquery e flash, chromium exibiu normalmente a pagina :)
<shallwe> ai meu deus por que essa porqueira de wireless morre :(
<adorilson_> peregrinator_six, vc fez essa ultima instalacao do zero, ou vem atualizando de versoes anteriores ?
<Romil> shallwe, bem vindo ao meu mundo
<Romil> hehehehe
<shallwe> as paginas ficam lentas pra navegar
<peregrinator_six> do 0 brow!
<peregrinator_six> :)
<peregrinator_six> galera, até mais tarde. Veja se ele não tá oculto ai.... Ctrl+h na pasta x11!
<ruffles> Romil, basta instalar um pacote e o suporte ao msn vai estar lá
<shallwe> rogerio, :D
<ruffles> Romil, telepathy-butterfly
<Romil> ruffles, vou fazer isso quando voltar ao squeeze, o que so vai acontecer quando eu tiver uma net que preste
<g4scan> ruffles msnpecan que instalar né? para ativar um protocolo e usar o msn?
<ruffles> g4scan, telepathy-butterfly
<Romil> que nome, parece desenho animado da barbie
<Romil> hehehee
<Patricia> quem tem uma net bem lerda ai?
<g4scan> eu
<g4scan> 300kbps
<Romil> isso é lerda?
<Romil> aqui é 128k
<martinriggs> Eita
<Patricia> g4scan baixando a 300kbps?
<Patricia> preciso de 5kbs
<Romil> e do jeito que vai vou acabar voltando pra discada
<g4scan> Romil e baixou mais rapido que eu o dvd do debian
<g4scan> kkk
<martinriggs> Aqui baixo à 1.1Mb
<g4scan> =O
<ruffles> Patricia, eu
<Patricia> ruffles :) pvt
<Romil> g4scan, baixei la no trampo rapaz, la é 15mb
<g4scan> o ruffles usa discada
<Romil> gvt na cabeça
<ruffles> Patricia, be my guest :)
<ruffles> g4scan, quase isso
<g4scan> hehhe
<Patricia> nao vou fazer propaganda free :P
<Romil> eita
<Romil> Patricia, descobriu alguma maneira de conseguir velocidade? quero saber tambem?
<g4scan> 329650K -> .......... .......... .......... .......... .......... [ 49%]
<g4scan> de 600mb
<g4scan> dsde 11 hrs da tarde
<g4scan> da manha*
<g4scan> ;~
<Romil> ta melhor que eu
<Patricia> Romil: nao testar para ver se uma pagina abre,
<Patricia> | muito lenta | lenta | normal | rapida | muito rapida|
<Romil> adorei esse xchat pra windows
<Romil> o amsn pra win tambem nao é ruim, o emesene ta meio bugado
<Patricia> :O
<fserve> ftp://dd-wrt.com/others/eko/BrainSlayer-V24-preSP2/ <= alguém ta conseguindo abrir ?
<Patricia> login ok
<fserve> eu nao consigo listar o diretório
<fserve> o.o
<Patricia> pagina em branco
<Romil> aqui nao abriu, ma stambem com essa net ia de domingo nao é de se espantar
<yro_anjos> Patricia: tem alguma solução para aumentar a velocidade de uma net lerda? Eu quero!
<Patricia> yro_anjos tenho naooooooo
<yro_anjos> pq queria saber quem ta com a ne lerda?
<Patricia> para testar um site
<Romil> fserve, agora abriu
<fserve> abriu perfeito? Listou o conteudo?
<Romil> sim
<Romil> diretorio a diretorio
<fserve> ok, vlw
<shallwe> galera só uma duvida, independente de ubuntu remix, xubuntu, lubuntu, qualquer versão dessas 10.10 eu terei os mesmos problemas que tenho no wireless certo?
<shallwe> isso não deve mudar ou muda?
<Romil> nao porque o driver usado em rodas elas é o mesmo
<Romil> *em todas
<Romil> aff. internet tem sido meu maior impecilho pra usar linux
<Romil> sempre tem alguma bronca
<fserve> shallwe, que problema é?
<Patricia> shallwe depende minha placa no gnome eu preciso instalar drive no kde nao
<fserve> Lol wut?
<Romil> Patricia, achei que gnome e kde nao fossem mais que interfaces graficas, nao sabia que envia o suporte a hardware
<Patricia> pois é
<Patricia> eu tambem
<OneSr> galera alguem ta conseguindo executar "sudo apt-get update" ?
<g4scan> shallwe
<g4scan> qual sua placa?
<Patricia> OneSr: acabei de fazer :P
<OneSr> ta dando falha aqui .... na conexão
<Romil> OneSr, qual o pro?
<Patricia> a 20 min atras
<OneSr> a internet no note ta normal
<Romil> OneSr, que mensagem?
<Patricia> nossaaaaaaaaaaaa
<OneSr> não consgo atualiza nem instala pacotes no 10.10 acabei de instalar
<Patricia> OneSr: aki tambem
<Patricia> OneSr: acho que é em todos
<Patricia> vou ver
<Patricia> akakkakakak
<OneSr> Patricia, na verdade a msg mesmo é de falha na conexão com o link do repo
<Patricia> o site caiu
<Patricia> srrsrsrsrs
<Romil> humm. tentem mudar pros respositorios principais
<g4scan> [18:56] <Patricia> shallwe depende minha placa no gnome eu preciso instalar drive no kde nao
<g4scan> oO
<Patricia> eles estao mexendo
<OneSr> Patricia, que site ?
<Romil> os repositorios brasileiros as vezes dao xabu
<Patricia> OneSr :S
<Patricia> g4scan pois é, mas 'e oque acontece aki
<Patricia> OneSr de onde vc baixa os arquivos
<g4scan> que doidera
<Patricia> http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid-updates
<OneSr> Patricia, a sim .. lol achei que tinham ganhado o root da canonical hushushus
<Patricia> :P
<Patricia> MarceloVaz :D boas tarde, como vais tu?
<MarceloVaz> tarde
<MarceloVaz> vous bem
<MarceloVaz> e vouce?
<Patricia> sssrssrsrrs
<Patricia> vou bem
<OneSr> é o jeito é esperar :( ... tenho que instala o restrict pack lá ... preguiça de instala pacote por pacote o.O
<OneSr> senão não instalo o netbeans por causa java ... lol
<OneSr> to afim  de compila agora não hehehe
<Patricia> uma pergunta
<OneSr> yes ?
<Patricia> digitando ne
<Patricia> srrs
<Patricia> o porque ocorre de um site abrir no "windows" e nao abrir no "linux"
<Patricia> abrir no gnome e nao abrir no kde, e outro site abrir no kde e nao abrir no gnome
<OneSr> Patricia, depende os restringiram a linux, ou o desenvolvedor é um péssimo desenvolvedor :)
<OneSr> ou*
<Patricia> agora
<Patricia> o melhor
<OneSr> Patricia, já cancei de ver isso ....
<Patricia> trocando de provedor resolveu
<g4scan> codigos de programação do site influeciam mto no browser que utilza
<g4scan> as meta tags
<g4scan> etc
<g4scan> hehehe
<OneSr> g4scan, também :)
<Patricia> g4scan :S
<Patricia> g1
<Patricia> entre outros
<OneSr> Patricia, Não vejo motivo do provedor ter algo a ver lol
<Patricia> como o proprio http://www.ubuntu.com
<Patricia> nao abria no linux
<Patricia> apenas windows
<OneSr> Patricia, a não ser se você utilizava o dns deles
<martinriggs> Ups cai
<martinriggs> hahauh
<OneSr> pode ser problema no servidor dns da empresa
<Patricia> mmm
<Patricia> 8.8.8.8
<Patricia> resta apenas um "o provedor"
<OneSr> fora isso  o que a empresa te fornece no mais é um ip válido
<OneSr> (até onde sei)
<martinriggs> Pessoal, acho que meu Ubuntu esta travando portas torrent no firewall como eu configuro isso?
<OneSr> martinriggs, cara eu não manjo de iptables, más você pode usá-lo para liberar apenas um porta através de uma regra..ou instala o firestarter, e desativa o firewall temporareamnete até acabar o download(não recomento)
<OneSr> martinriggs, deiliga o firewall totalmente o.O
<Patricia> lembrando
<Patricia> o ubuntu vem com firewall desativado
<Patricia> se nao tocou, nao mudou
<Patricia> se relou no iptables é so desfazer
<OneSr> Patricia, não sei não Patricia ...tb me informei sobre isso ... más se eu simplismente jogar uma máquina na rede
<Patricia> interface para ele é o que mais tem "firestarter" etc
<OneSr> Patricia, ele não está visivel ...
<Patricia> :S
<Patricia> samba
<OneSr> Patricia, não o samba ta ativo
<ruffles> meu ubuntu quando eu uso essa internet que eu to usando agora não abre certos sites tipo o g1.globo.com. no windows abre normalmente. quando eu estou usando uma outra conexão (mais rápida, por sinal) tudo funciona
<MarceloVaz> martinriggs acho q o probmlema é somente no teu modem
<MarceloVaz> -,-
<Patricia> ruffles nao carrega o css ne?
<MarceloVaz> faz uma nat nas portas q tu precisa
<ruffles> Patricia, fica carregando eternamente sem mostrar nada
<Patricia> é sim
<Patricia> provedor
<Patricia> :)
<Patricia> confirmado
<OneSr> MarceloVaz, é se ele não mexeu no firewall isso resolve a princípio :)
<ruffles> como pode ser se no windows funciona?
<Patricia> uhummmm
<Patricia> :D
<Patricia> antigo provedor
<Patricia> msn no linux nao funcionava
<Patricia> mas no windows sim
<MarceloVaz> pra isso tem explicação Patricia
<Patricia> qual?
<OneSr> ruffles, qual seu provedor ?
<Patricia> :D
<MarceloVaz> se eles usam squid, e nao liberarem as portas do msn nao vai
<MarceloVaz> o msn do windows, se nao conecta na padrão, ele vai pela 80
<Patricia> mikrotik
<OneSr> MarceloVaz, qual que é a padrão no msn ?
<Patricia> pergunta se eles usam isso ruffles
<Patricia> se usa, esquece desse provedor :S
<Patricia> ou entao diz q eles sao burros :s
<ruffles> OneSr, mma. é um provedor pequeno da cidade onde moro
<MarceloVaz> OneSr 1863
<OneSr> ruffles, ta usando DNS deles ?
<Patricia> mikrotik < -- confirmado
<ruffles> OneSr, sim. e ja tentei usar o do google e continuou a mesma coisa
<g4scan> eu uso opendns
<OneSr> MarceloVaz, vlw vo dar uma farejada em pacotes visinhos :)
<Patricia> ruffles: sudo ping www.google.com.br -l 3 -s 1472 -a -b -f
<Patricia> :D
<g4scan> é fmz aqui
<Patricia> :P
<OneSr> ruffles, usa o open DNS para ver se resolve
<Patricia> o mikrotik falha no ping :P
<Patricia> OneSr nao vai funcionar
<ruffles> OneSr, tem que criar conta.. heheh
<ruffles> to com preguiça
<OneSr> ruffles, não
<g4scan> ^^
<OneSr> ruffles, entra no site la no final tem os dois servidores DNS
<OneSr> só entra no modem(router) altera pelos seus :)
 * Patricia so esta esperando o ruffles dizer <ruffles>: nao funcionou
<OneSr> ou sei la se vc ta conectando via DSL
<Patricia> 201.10.128.2
<Patricia> 201.10.120.3
<Patricia> 8.8.8.8
<OneSr> configura automaticamente na conn
<Patricia> 8.8.4.4
<ruffles> lol
<ruffles> vamos ver
<Patricia> :)
<OneSr> ruffles, primario 208.67.222.222 --- secundario 208.67.220.220
<Patricia> ^^
<Patricia> ruffles ping
<MarceloVaz> malditos provedores a radio
<MarceloVaz> :D
<Patricia> alguem disse q ele ia cair?
<Patricia> srrsrs
<ruffles> Patricia, pong
<Patricia> :)
<ruffles> não funcionou
<Patricia> akkakakakakakkakakak
 * Patricia esta se achando agora
<ruffles> Patricia, não sei quem foi que se perdeu pra você ta se achando eheheh
<Patricia> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Patricia> ruffles: reclama no provedor e manda eles desbloquear os sites
<Patricia> faz uma listinha e vai la
<ruffles> Patricia, não é isso.. no windows funciona. so não abre no ubuntu. e somente nessa conexão daqui.. la em salvador com velox funciona numa boa
<Patricia> uhumm
<Patricia> eu sei
<Patricia> provedor :S
<ruffles> alias.. o ubuntu tem me decepcionado muito ultimamente
<Patricia> gubuntu sempre decepcionando as pessoas
<ruffles> estou pensando em mudar de distro eu voltar a usar o windows ate o ubuntu 12.04 ser lançado
<MarceloVaz> ubunto linucs
<MarceloVaz> veio ja ta acabando o domingo
<MarceloVaz> q tristeza
<MarceloVaz> =/
<ruffles> lol
<OneSr> ruffles, voltei .. é o negócio é liga la reclamando mesmo ... fala que o dansguardian deles ta pegando o g1 como site erótico :)
<porncowboy> MarceloVaz: nem me lembre de uma coisa dessas
<Patricia> ruffles pinga eles :D
<Patricia> sudo ping www.google.com.br -l 3 -s 1472 -a -b -f
<MarceloVaz> porncowboy q eh isso
<MarceloVaz> o ruim nao é o trabalho
<MarceloVaz> o ruim é ter q trabalhar
<MarceloVaz> =[
<ruffles> OneSr, e pq funciona quando eu to no windows?
<martinriggs> Pessoal, estou tentando baixar um app mas da erro, parece que o repositorio esta OFF, tentando baixar o VUZE
<Patricia> volto ja, a senhorita quer mexer no pc :S ate depois
<MarceloVaz> martinriggs azureus ??
<martinriggs> MarceloVaz, isso
<MarceloVaz> n uso a muito tempo
<martinriggs> ele ou o Bittorrent da conection refused
<MarceloVaz> experimenta o deluge
<martinriggs> qualquer um que tento pelo Synaptic da "verifique conexão"
<MarceloVaz> deluge-torrent se nao me engano
<martinriggs> não só ele como testei outros pacotes
<martinriggs> acho que caiu
<MarceloVaz> vixe
<ruffles> realmente essa ultima versão do ubuntu superou todas as outras no que diz respeito a falta de polidez. como que liberam uma versão com tantos bugs?
<ruffles> martinriggs, iae cara blz? tenta trocar os repos
<ruffles> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk2-engines-murrine/+bug/657131
<MarceloVaz> lol
<MarceloVaz> desde a 8.4 nao uso mais
<MarceloVaz> n aguentei um monte de problema sempre pra resolver
<MarceloVaz> :B
<ruffles> MarceloVaz, ta usando qual agora?
<MarceloVaz> lenny
<MarceloVaz> e squeeze no note
<MarceloVaz> andei testando o fedora 13
<MarceloVaz> tbem um prato cheio de bugs
<MarceloVaz> nem vo tentar o 14
<MarceloVaz> ^^
<ruffles> eu não gosto do fedora. nunca gostei
<MarceloVaz> foi bom até a 10
<MarceloVaz> depois pegaram essa mania de querer inovar a cada lançamento
<MarceloVaz> ai vira um queijo de erros
<MarceloVaz> =/
<ruffles> usei mandriva e arch no notebook
<ruffles> foram as 2 unicas distros que eu consegui manter no notebook por mais de 1 semana
<MarceloVaz> eita
<MarceloVaz> euihuiheiuoeheiuheiuhei
<ruffles> agora eu fico nesse dilema passando raiva com o ubuntu.. sem saber o que fazer
<MarceloVaz> eu ja estava desde janeiro do ano passado com o lenny
<MarceloVaz> inventei o fedora, ficou 2 semanas e tirei
<MarceloVaz> voltei pro lenny, e acabei dando up pro squeeze
<MarceloVaz> vai ficar quieto agora
<ruffles> MarceloVaz, você vê letrinhas subindo na hora do boot?
<MarceloVaz> como assim?
<ruffles> seu boot é em modo texto, correto?
<MarceloVaz> sim
<MarceloVaz> ruffles qq tem?
<ruffles> MarceloVaz, não gosto
<ruffles> :D
<MarceloVaz> acho melhor
<MarceloVaz> da pra ver tudo q iniciar
<MarceloVaz> erros, etc
<EduardeCalibal> Estou com dificuldades para encontrar algo similar ao MUGEN para Linux, alguém conhece alguma alternativa?
<ruffles> EduardeCalibal, o que é isso?
<EduardeCalibal> Bom, era um motor jogo que era freeware mas não tinha código fonte aberto.  Para montar jogos de luta 2D.
<EduardeCalibal> Ele esteve inativo por alguns anos e agora voltou a ser desenvolvido mas nada para Linux.
<ruffles> aahhh.. meu irmão brincava disso
<MarceloVaz> e nao tem pra linux ?
<EduardeCalibal> Tem uma versão com mais de 8 anos...
<EduardeCalibal> E provavelmente não é compatível com as personalizações criadas pelos jogadores.
<MarceloVaz> Mugen v14.04.2002
<MarceloVaz> vixe
<ruffles> EduardeCalibal, tem versão pro linux e a versão pro windows pode ser rodada no linux com o WINE
<EduardeCalibal> Mas tem uma versão de 2010 agora em testes, mas apenas para windows.
<EduardeCalibal> Já testei, fica lento pelo Wine...  E com som falhando.
<EduardeCalibal> A versão antiga do Linux esta rodando melhor que a versão nova pelo wine.
<EduardeCalibal> Só para ter uma idéia...
<SourceForge> opa alguem pode ajudar como configurar para que o GD do php tenha suporte aos itens abaixo:
<SourceForge> XPM Support: NO
<SourceForge> XBM Support: NO
<SourceForge> JIS-mapped Japanese Font Support: NO
<EduardeCalibal> GD?
<SourceForge> acho q por causa da falta do XPM na to conseguindo gerar uns graficos
<SourceForge> EduardeCalibal: sim GD
<EduardeCalibal> Não sei o que vem a ser o GD?
<EduardeCalibal> Melhor, não sei...
<SourceForge> EduardeCalibal: http://www.libgd.org/Main_Page
<EduardeCalibal> Ok.  Já vejo.
<EduardeCalibal> Interessante.
<EduardeCalibal> Chegou a testar outras alternativas?  Digo, por que o suporte para as fontes japonesas pode não existir mesmo.
<MarceloVaz> SourceForge
<MarceloVaz> ./configure <all options from phpinfo.php+ --with-xpm-dir=/usr/X11R6
<MarceloVaz> make && make install
<EduardeCalibal> Agora achei material mais atual sobre a libgd essa.  Aquela que passou tinha datas bem antigas.
<adrianoc> pessoal, a oracle tirou o InnoDB do mysql classic, isso nos afeta ? qual é  versão do mysql nos repositórios do ubuntu ?
<SourceForge> MarceloVaz: nao tem este dir no server /usrX11R6
<MarceloVaz> somente texto o server ?
<EduardeCalibal> Não esqueceu da barra?
<EduardeCalibal> Digo, quando testou.
<SourceForge> MarceloVaz: sim
<SourceForge> ai instalei o gnome-envoriment e mais nada
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que ele teria instalado o X, deve ser uma das dependências.
<MarceloVaz> sim
<MarceloVaz> pro suporte a xpm é necessario o x
<MarceloVaz> nao sei pq, nunca usei isto
<EduardeCalibal> É, tem o xorg nas dependências mesmo, estava verificando aqui.
<SourceForge> MarceloVaz: na verdade eu nem sei se isso mesmo, preciso gerar um pdf apartir de uma imagem gerada pelo GD, e a imagem nao esta sendo gerada, por isso acredito q seja por causa do XPM
<SourceForge> pois em outro server com XPM gera a imagem normal
<SourceForge> MarceloVaz: sabe qual o pacote defvo instalar para ter o X11R6
<EduardeCalibal> xorg
<EduardeCalibal> Melhor, já verifico a informação.
<EduardeCalibal> Estranho...  Tenho a pasta mas ela não faz parte de nenhum dos meus pacotes...
<marcos> minha  net  3g  ta  ruim  o q  faço
<EduardeCalibal> SourceForge, o seu problema tem algo com essa pasta especificamente?  Algo como mensagens de erro?
<EduardeCalibal> marcos, conexão lenta?
<SourceForge> EduardeCalibal: nao , simplismente nao gera nada, pagina em branco, sem erros
<marcos> é
<EduardeCalibal> Hum...
<EduardeCalibal> Sem erros é um problema de qualquer forma.
<MarceloVaz> SourceForge tenta instalar ela libgd2-xpm
<EduardeCalibal> Quem deveria gerar é o gd esse, ele deve gerar logs em algum lugar.
<SourceForge> MarceloVaz: acho q ja instalei, mas vou verificar
<marcos> edurdecalibal: tem  alguma dica
<SourceForge> MarceloVaz: como disse, ja esta na ultima versao mais nova
<MarceloVaz> tem a dev tbem ?
<MarceloVaz> libgd2-xpm-dev
<EduardeCalibal> Vou ter que instalar para procurar sobre um eventual log de erros...  Momento.
<EduardeCalibal> Mas o php também foi utilizado no processo?  Se sim, deve ter logs no servidor.
<SourceForge> MarceloVaz: a dev tbm esta instalada
<MarceloVaz> [SourceForge]: libgd-tools ?
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que a dev só seria necessária se fosse gerar novamente a biblioteca ou se fosse compilar algo com ela.
<SourceForge> MarceloVaz: tools nao estava , estou instalando
<MarceloVaz> lembrei do nagios
<MarceloVaz> ele pede estas 3 pros graficos
<EduardeCalibal> Junto com a biblioteca só veio documentação...  Nada que possa ajudar.
<SourceForge> MarceloVaz: entao, instalou o tools, restart no apache, mas o teste do gd continua igual, sem suporte para XPM, XBM, JIS-mapped Japanese Font Support
<EduardeCalibal> Esta usando Apache, ok, nos logs do Apache estariam quaisquer falhas na execução desta biblioteca pelo PHP...
<marcos> minha  net  ta  lenta  alguem tem  alguma  dica ae?
<SourceForge> EduardeCalibal: como visualizo os logs do apache
<EduardeCalibal> Estão em
<OneSr> I back .... lol
<EduardeCalibal> "/var/log/apache"
<EduardeCalibal> "/var/log/apache2"
<EduardeCalibal> Ou algo nessa linha
<EduardeCalibal> error.log são os erros e tem muitos outros logs...
<SourceForge> EduardeCalibal: devo ver o q sai em error.log ?
<EduardeCalibal> marcos, conexão lenta ou caindo costumam ser problemas com o sinal.
<EduardeCalibal> Verifica se não tem nada de errado quando tenta usar a biblioteca.
<EduardeCalibal> Pode testar e ir imediatamente ver no log.
<marcos> todo sabado  e  domigo  fica  lenta  a internet 3g
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que ai é a internet lenta mesmo...
<EduardeCalibal> Pode ligar para a operadora para questionar sobre isso.  Eles vão dizer que não te garante a velocidade, o contrato dele especifica isso também.
<EduardeCalibal> Se bem que o governo queria acabar com isso.
<marcos> eles  cobram  caro pra  presta o   pessimo serviço
<EduardeCalibal> É, o problema principal é que eles tem "amigos" dentro da ANATEL e no governo em geral...
<EduardeCalibal> Como todas as empresas de telecomunicação...
<marcos> e  tambem  tem  comtrole  de  banda
<SourceForge> EduardeCalibal: MarceloVaz mesmo nao aparecendo como ativo o suporte ao XPM , agora o pdf foi gerado
<SourceForge> obrigado
<marcos> nao  possivel  todo  sabado  e  domingo
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<EduardeCalibal> marcos, o difícil é provar o que eles fazem.
<EduardeCalibal> Só estando dentro da rede deles para fazer provas.
<MarceloVaz> SourceForge rolou ?
<marcos> racionamento de  internet  só  no  brasil
<SourceForge> MarceloVaz: sim, rolou, acho q aquela tools fez a diferenca
<MarceloVaz> no nagios fez toda
<MarceloVaz> n gerava os graficos sem isso
<MarceloVaz> :D
<SourceForge> é acho q aqui fez a diferenca tambem
<EduardeCalibal>   Provavelmente no log do Apache deve constar o tilt que ocorria antes.
<MarceloVaz> verifica o log
<MarceloVaz> pra tentar entender
<EduardeCalibal> Por que o erro ocorria na hora de chamar a ferramenta.
<SourceForge> EduardeCalibal: vou ver o log, é q qnd falou pra ver o log, testei o pdf e gerou
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<EduardeCalibal> Lei de Murph.
<sandrossv> Boa noite
<EduardeCalibal> Olá.
<sandrossv> :)
<EduardeCalibal> Tenho um problema recorrente com todas as versões do firefox...  Quando vou abrindo muitas abas em um dado momento não consigo mais arrasta-las com o mouse...
<EduardeCalibal> Alguém sabe contornar esse problema?
<Raphael_S> EduardeCalibal, salva seus favoritos se houver,e delete a pasta .mozilla na pasta do usuario do ubuntu
<Raphael_S> aew vai voltar para conf
<Raphael_S> defualt
<Raphael_S> do ff
<Raphael_S> deve stasr com algum pau seu ff
<EduardeCalibal> Não entendeu...  Não é a configuração.  É a memória.  Se eu fechar tudo e abrir novamente o problema não ocorre.
 * Guest12867 Back :@ (Excess Flood) 
<EduardeCalibal> Mas depois de algumas horas usando o probelma retorna, isso se eu abrir muitas abas.  Muitas e algo maior que 20...
<EduardeCalibal> Geralmente.
<EduardeCalibal> é algo...
<EduardeCalibal> Fico com ele aberto por dias sem incidentes.
<EduardeCalibal> Mas se abrir muitas abas o problema pode acontecer, mas também não é uma certeza.
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que o problema começou em uma versão 3 alguma coisa...
<EduardeCalibal> 3.6 acho.
<Raphael_S> estranho mesmo
<Raphael_S> aki abro mtu abas e nunca deu esse problema
<EduardeCalibal> Começo a desconfiar de alguma dessas adições tipo flash.
<sandrossv> Será q não tem uma tecla de atalho pra isso ?
<EduardeCalibal> Talvez.
<Raphael_S> pode ser
<Raphael_S> carA
<EduardeCalibal> Achava que fosse uma tecla presa.
<EduardeCalibal> Tipo control ou algo assim.
<Raphael_S> alum plugins
<Raphael_S> tente desaivar o plugin
<EduardeCalibal> Logo que ocorria apertava uma por uma para tentar sanar, nunca deu certo.
<Raphael_S> os plugins
<Raphael_S> devagar
<Raphael_S> para descubrir qual é
<Raphael_S> se realmente problema e essa
<EduardeCalibal> Bom, ai é um problema, já deixo no mínimo deles rodando e o problema não é previsível.
<sandrossv> EduardeCalibal: tenta ctrl+setas
<EduardeCalibal> Não tentei isso, vou lembrar de testar na próxima ocorrência.
<EduardeCalibal> Ops, já esta ocorrendo.
<EduardeCalibal> Não resolveu.
<sandrossv> É, AQUI TBM NÃO
<sandrossv> Mas ta na lista de hotkeys do firefox
<EduardeCalibal> Você diz para trocar de abas?
<EduardeCalibal> Control + Page up e page down
<sandrossv> não, pra move-las
<sandrossv> EduardeCalibal: http://support.mozilla.com/pt-BR/kb/Keyboard+shortcuts
<EduardeCalibal> Eu sabia fazer isso.  :D
<EduardeCalibal> Mas pode ser algo no sistema usando o mesmo atalho de teclado.
<EduardeCalibal> Por isso bloquearia o atalho do navegador.
<sandrossv> Vc usa os atalhos padrão ?
<EduardeCalibal> Sim...
<sandrossv> gnome?
<EduardeCalibal> Sim...
<sandrossv> então não é esse o problema
<sandrossv> xD
<martinriggs> Quem pode me ajudar com liberação de portas no Ubuntu? Não tenho Firewall, o modem é DHCP, no Windows vai de boa, mas no cliente do Ubuntu acusa que a porta não esta OK.
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que a porta esta ok, seu cliente de dhcp é que pode não estar.
<sandrossv> martinriggs: libero ela no modem ?
<MarceloVaz> martinriggs o mesmo ip é atribuido no windows e no ubuntu?
<martinriggs> MarceloVaz, aqui é DHCP
<MarceloVaz> sim
<MarceloVaz> mas o dhcp fornece o mesmo ip para ambos?
<martinriggs> não defino IP no pc
<martinriggs> as portas são abertas no modem para todos os pCs da rede
<MarceloVaz> nao
<MarceloVaz> NAT abre somente para um ip especifico
<sandrossv> martinriggs: faz um teste e bota o ip no ubuntu igual ao do windows
<EduardeCalibal> martinriggs, se define o IP não esta usando o DHCP então.
<sandrossv> EduardeCalibal: ele não define
<martinriggs> O pc esta aqui do meu lado, IP Automático, e oi torrent voando
<martinriggs> no w7
<EduardeCalibal> Ok, então esta usando DHCP.
<EduardeCalibal> Se o Linux não esta usando é por que seu cliente não esta legal, ou a configuração (provavelmente).
<martinriggs> aqui no note que o cliente fala que a porta esta block
<MarceloVaz> vamos por partes
<sandrossv> martinriggs: tu q liberou ela pro windows ?
<MarceloVaz> qual o seu modem ?
<martinriggs> nem
<sandrossv> foi quem ?
<martinriggs> Rapaz, eu tinha um modem roteado, troquei por um DHCP
<martinriggs> e deixei padrão da GVT
<martinriggs> por causa do PS3 e PSP
<MarceloVaz> não confunda as coisas
<sandrossv> pois é
<MarceloVaz> roteador todo modem é
<MarceloVaz> dhcp todo modem tem
<EduardeCalibal> martinriggs, recomendo um teste simples, derruba a sua rede Linux e manda rodar o aplicativo cliente dhcp manualmente por terminal, se funcionar são suas configurações que estão com problema.
<EduardeCalibal> No linux.
<sandrossv> w00t
<MarceloVaz> martinriggs qual o modelo do seu modem ?
<MarceloVaz> basta fazer uma nat das portas q tu precisa
<martinriggs> Thomson 508
<MarceloVaz> martinriggs
<MarceloVaz> http://www.portaladsl.com.br/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=11390
<MarceloVaz> siga a dica do segundo post
<martinriggs> ok
<MarceloVaz> martinriggs
<MarceloVaz> este esta mais detalhado
<MarceloVaz> http://womni.blogspot.com/2009/12/thomson-tg508-liberando-portas.html
<MarceloVaz> nesta tela
<MarceloVaz> rebootou o modem
<MarceloVaz> martinriggs
<MarceloVaz> nesta tela, observa o "device"
<MarceloVaz> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_Xe2ZX_XazzE/Szc9dLK__qI/AAAAAAAAAa0/Xb0loyE54rI/s1600-h/Thomson+config+portas+09b.jpg
<MarceloVaz> seleciona o ip q o ubuntu esta usando
<EduardeCalibal> Patricia esta com crise de identidade...
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<martinriggs> Consegui
<martinriggs> Abri a maldita porta
<MarceloVaz> isso ai
<martinriggs> Resta saber se meu DHCP vai manter esse endereço IP sempre para meu note, não costumo desligar o modem, mas vai saber
<MarceloVaz> alguma hora vai mudar
<MarceloVaz> o ideial é manter fixo os ips
<EduardeCalibal> martinriggs, melhor não usar o DHCP.
<EduardeCalibal> Fixar o IP é o caminho...
<martinriggs> EduardeCalibal, tive muito problema com ip fixo, PS3, PSP, Note do pessoal que frequanta minha casa
<martinriggs> ai preferi assim
<Raphael_S> martinriggs,  se for uma pc que vc tem aew não muda não mais se for marios pcs aew na sua rede muda s
<MarceloVaz> mas tu vai fixar o ip do teu pc
<EduardeCalibal> Bom, aqui faço assim, mantenho um servidor de DHCP no meu servidor e nada no modem.
<Raphael_S> que na verdade uma hora expirar o end ip aew muda para outro
<MarceloVaz> n tem nada a ver com o dhcp do modem
<EduardeCalibal> Ai tenho IP fixo para uns e dinâmico para outros.
<martinriggs> Quando tiver saco vou reconfigurar tudo
<Raphael_S> mais tente um pc soh
<Raphael_S> nao muda não
<martinriggs> os 2 Pcs, os 3 notes, o Ps3 o PSP e etc...
<martinriggs> kkkkkk
<Raphael_S> faz assim
<Raphael_S> entao
<Raphael_S> nao tem como fixar
<Raphael_S> o end ip
<EduardeCalibal> Pode também deixar o dhcp rodando no modem e definir a faixa de ip dinâmico fora das que quer fixos.
<Raphael_S> coloca um end ip que esteja fora da range que dhcp atribui
<Raphael_S> aeww
<Raphael_S> nunca vai mudar [
<Raphael_S> essa melhor sulucao colocar um ip estatico
<martinriggs> eu fiz o seguinte, defini no modem a faixa de 33 a 43, da pra 10 ai hehehe
<Raphael_S> faz isso coloca um ip estatico fora do intervalo que o dhcp atribui
<Raphael_S> aew vc muda lah no router o novo end ip
<Raphael_S> aew nunca vai ter problema
<martinriggs> Quando colocar o Desktop com o Server Linux que quero, vou reconfigurar tudo passando por ele, pois quero aprender rede Linux kkkkk
<martinriggs> é por que ainda estou arrumando as coisas, comprando computador novo, novo note essas coisas
<Raphael_S> ok
<martinriggs> o que vocês acham do AlienWare da Dell rodando Ubuntu?
<marcos> meu  vasquinho perdeu
<martinriggs> marcos, nem me fala po
<martinriggs> marcos, esta triste esse time
<EduardeCalibal> Alguém sabe se existe algo para gerar arquivos ODT direto por terminal ou converter de outros formatos para ODT?
<EduardeCalibal> Valeu...  Já achei.  :D
<MarceloVaz> unoconv
<marcos>  +
<marcos> ,,
<martinriggs> Pro desktop antigo que passarei ao meu filho de 10 anos colocarei o Lubuntu
<sandrossv> Lubuntu ?
<sandrossv> lxce + ubuntu ?
<MarceloVaz> lxde
<martinriggs> sandrossv, isso, mais leve, é um p4 com 2GB, exato
<martinriggs> lxde
<EduardeCalibal> Não posso instalar esse unoconv, ele exige partes do finado openoffice...  Vou aguardar.
<sandrossv> Poe nada, entrega um cd do lubuntu e o hd vazio pra ele :P
<EduardeCalibal> D
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<EduardeCalibal> Isso ai, aprende na marra.
<martinriggs> nos notes Ubuntu, e no desktop que montarei o Ubuntu ou Debian server
<sandrossv> haha
<MarceloVaz> pra essa conf, debian dá e sobra
<martinriggs> sandrossv, o muleke já sabe mais que eu hauhauhauhahu
<sandrossv> então
<EduardeCalibal> Da para ele um cd com os fontes e um guia sobre como compilar.
<MarceloVaz> dá pra rodar tudo
<EduardeCalibal> Debian roda em qualquer máquina...
<MarceloVaz> meu note é um celeron 1.6 e 2gb de ram
<MarceloVaz> rodo tudo =)
<martinriggs> Pessoal, valeu por todas as dicas mais uma vez, mas amanhã tenho que estar no TRT as 8:00, muito chato isso kkkkkk
<sandrossv> atom1.6 aqui
<martinriggs> fiquem com Deus.
<MarceloVaz> t+
<sandrossv> Só pessimo com siglas
<sandrossv> Qual dele
<sandrossv> (6)
<martinriggs> TRT = Tribunal Regional do Trabalho
<sandrossv> deles*
<martinriggs> Abraços, fui
<sandrossv> flw
<MarceloVaz> pelo menos tem um lugar
<MarceloVaz> amanha tenho 8 clientes da carta pra visitar
<MarceloVaz> *_*
<sandrossv> MarceloVaz: pelo menos tu tem serviço xD
<MarceloVaz> funcionario publico
<MarceloVaz> outros 500
<MarceloVaz> ^^
<MarceloVaz> lugar fixo e pouco trabalho
<MarceloVaz> com bom salário
 * MarceloVaz meu sonho
<sandrossv> hehe
<sandrossv> Eu fui funcionario publico por 6 meses
<sandrossv> Supervisor do IBGE
<MarceloVaz> pq n ficou?
<sandrossv> é temporario
<sandrossv> pro censo
<MarceloVaz> hmm
<sandrossv> orra se fosse 4ever
<sandrossv> :D
<MarceloVaz> outra vantagem
<MarceloVaz> é a estabilidade
<sandrossv> aham
<MarceloVaz> depois de entrar n tem oq te tire
<sandrossv> falando nisso vo ve se ja marcaram a prova pros correios
<MarceloVaz> uhu
<MarceloVaz> eu ando de olho na policia rodoviária
<MarceloVaz> 5.000 dinheiros p/ mes
<marcos> nao  to  conseguindo receber  msgs  offiline  no  amsn alguem  pode  me  ajudar
<sandrossv> cara,as inscrições pro concurso do correio termino em fevereiro e eles ainda não marcaram a data da prova
<MarceloVaz> n acompanhei correios
<sandrossv> marcos: E sera q tu recebeu alguma ?
<sandrossv> hehe
<marcos> recebi 2
<marcos> quando clico  em sim
<sandrossv> ué, se tu recebeu como não ta funcionando ?
<marcos>  nao  aprece  nada
<sandrossv> hmm
<marcos> um
<marcos> 98
<marcos> é  o  amsn
<Ricardo__> marcos
<Ricardo__> tb uso amsn
<Ricardo__> e to com esse problema tb
<Ricardo__> toda hora q logo
<Ricardo__> ele fala q tem 2 offline
<Ricardo__> mas nao consigo ler elas
<MarceloVaz> msn eca
<Ricardo__> e toda vez q logo ele fica incomodando com as msg offline
<marcos> duas   patricia qual  é  a  verdaderia
<Ricardo__> do ok mas toda logada ele fala
<Patricia1> oi?
<Patricia> oi?
<Patricia1> isso mesmo
<MarceloVaz> eco?
<Patricia1> dois nick online
<Patricia1> nao
<Patricia1> o lixo cai
<Patricia1> entao agora quero ver
<Patricia1> vhost diferente
<Patricia1> cai porcaria de nick vai
<sandrossv> tem um comando pra derrubar
<marcos> patricia  em  dose  dupla
<Patricia1> deu raiva agora 100%²³*²³
<MarceloVaz> lol
<MarceloVaz> vo durmir
<Patricia1> ¬¬
<Patricia1> silencio
<MarceloVaz> boa noite aos q ficam
<Patricia1> nem fale comigo
<marcos> ricardo: vc tem  o  mesmo problema
<Patricia1> tchau
<Patricia1> sandrossv ghost release
<Patricia1> eu sei
<Patricia1> vc nao entendeu :s
<Ricardo__> marcos, pvt
<marcos> ?
<sandrossv> Patricia1: /msg nickserv ghost <nick> <passwd>
<Patricia1> ...
<Patricia1> sandrossv obrigada por dizer, como eu disse eu sei, e estou away ate
<marcos> ricardo: oq é pvt?
<Ricardo__> msg cara
<Ricardo__> privada
<Ricardo__> responde
<Ricardo__> te mandei uma
<Ricardo__> chat
<Ricardo__> bah meu tu ta perdidaço no irc
<Ricardo__> eaheahae
<EduardeCalibal> Eu acho que isso caracteriza spam...  De uma forma diferente, claro.  :-P
<Ricardo__> deve ser bug do amsn
<Ricardo__> isso
<Ricardo__> eu testei empathy agora
<Ricardo__> e deu normal
<Ricardo__> sem msg offline
<sandrossv> EduardeCalibal: com outro usuaro o problema do firefox tbm acontece ?
<EduardeCalibal> Primeira vez que perguntei foi aqui no IRC hoje e aqui uso o servidor então não sei se alguém mais tem esse problema...
<EduardeCalibal> Tenho o agravante que uso muita coisa beta misturada...
<EduardeCalibal> E minha distribuição não tem nome.
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<sandrossv> oO
<sandrossv> Scratch ?
<EduardeCalibal> Não, Debian + BDDesktop + Ubuntu + (mais duas) + mão boa e boba...
<EduardeCalibal> Começo sempre com um Debian.
<EduardeCalibal> Ai as coisas vão piorando.
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<sandrossv> Não entendi, tu "misturo" as distribuições ?
<EduardeCalibal> Bom, na verdade isso é fazer uma distribuição...
<sandrossv> hmm
<EduardeCalibal> Posso dar o nome de Retalho para ele algum dia...
<sandrossv> Fiquei com vontade de fazer uma distribuição :P
<EduardeCalibal> Não recomendo, já temos muitas.
<sandrossv> hehe
<EduardeCalibal> Mas personalizar seu sistema é uma coisa que dá muita alegria para um pobre usuário.
<sandrossv> cara, preciso aprender a usar django, mas fico adiando
<sandrossv> :/
<EduardeCalibal> Falou em scratch, peguei um manual uma vez, acho que não compensa...
<EduardeCalibal> Faço isso com muitas coisas, tenho uma lista para não esquecer, coloco até as datas.
<EduardeCalibal> Cada vez que vejo o tempo que um projeto esta parado chega a me dar vergonha.  oO
<sandrossv> Queria ser mais disciplinado
<EduardeCalibal> Quartel.  :-P
<sandrossv> Ja pensei nisso
<EduardeCalibal> Mulher mandona também serve.
<sandrossv> Não muito na verdade
<EduardeCalibal> Daquelas que carregam um chicotinho.
<sandrossv> Ui
<sandrossv> Adoro
<sandrossv> hsukahska
<EduardeCalibal> :D
#ubuntu-br 2011-10-31
<vinicius> instalei o ubuntu 11.10 64-bits agora quando tento abrir um jogo em x86_64 ele não abre fala que não existe aplicativo instalado para os arquivos executavies
<vinicius> o que eu tenho que istalar ?
<vinicius> o que eu tenho que istalar para executar arquivos x86_64 ?
<kleberng1990> vinicius...
<kleberng1990> vc que perguntou sobre o jogo né?
<kleberng1990> Aliás...há alguém ativo aqui na sala que poderia me ajudar também?
<raul_> boa noite ,, sou iniciante ,, ,, eu tenho o os pinguy 11.04 e queria colocar o ultimo kernel e o driver de video intel... sera que alguem pode me dar umas dicas ,por favor,, ?
<raul_> ahh ,, e sera que alguem sabe me dizer se ao atualizar o kernel do meu 11.04 para a ultima versao de kernel ele passa a ser um 11.10 ouu continua 11.04?
<Lampas> pessoal sou meio noob no ubuntu e preciso de uma orientação para resolver um problema na execução de vídeos
<Lampas> se tiver alguém que possa me ajudar, eu agradeço
<Lampas> os meus vídeos ficam travando constantemente, a não ser que eu fique mexendo com o mouse ou teclando
<barna> Lampas, fala mais do seu problema, pras pessoas saberem se podem te ajuadar!
<barna> *ajudar
<Lampas> já instalei e reinstalei o Flash várias vezes pensando que era ele
<Lampas> mas não resolveu
<Lampas> minha versão é ubuntu 11.10 e utilizo um positivo mobile y870 - 3G de RAM e Processador Centrino
<Lampas> na verdade estou fazendo alguns testes e percebi que ao abrir páginas no navegador ou na inicialização do Empathy está acontecendo o mesmo
<Lampas> então estou começando a pensar que isso seja problema no meu ubuntu
<Lampas> tem alguma ideia de como resolver isso barna?
<barna> nops!
<barna> to aki pensando e num ideia!
<barna> quanto tempo leva pra começar a travar?
<Lampas> uns 5 segundos, aproximadamente
<barna> sem vc mexer no comp
<Lampas> sim
<barna> só num tava se vc ficar mexendo direto?
<Lampas> mexendo ele não trava
<Lampas> isso
<barna> é muito pouco tempo!
<barna> pensei q talvez pudesse ser q ele tivesse querendo suspender ou hibernar e num tivesse conseguindo!
<Lampas> tô realizando alguns testes e pelo que estou identificando, a execução de programas que não dependem da internet não sofrem o mesmo problema
<Lampas> travou também
<Lampas> tava tentando executar um vídeo que tenho no hd, mas travou com aproximadamente 1 minuto
<barna> abre o monitor do sistema>ver>todos os processos
<barna> na aba precessos clica em %cpu e deixa os q tão usando mais no topo, e fica vendo se num tem algum processo dando pau!
<barna> ou consumindo 100% ou algum processo zumbi!
<Lampas> só apareceu um zumbi
<Lampas> chromium-browse
<Lampas> e tem mais 4 com o mesmo nome com o status dormindo
<Lampas> barna está pensando?
<barna> dormindo num tem problema, mas zumbi sim!
<barna> tenta matar esse processo!
<Lampas> não consigo
<Lampas> clico em matar, aparece uma mensagem perguntando se eu realmente desejo matar, confirmo e nada acontece
<Lampas> barna é engraçado até os gráficos do monitor do sistema ficam travando se eu não mexer no mouse ou teclado
<barna> q coisa estranha!
<barna> osso q agora tem pouca gente on-line pra ajudar-nos
<Lampas> talvez não seja importante, mas consigo identificar que quando trava o gráfico do monitor do sistema que demonstra o histórico da CPU, fica apontando como estivesse zerado a utilização das duas CPU's
<Lampas> barna é como se os dois processadores parassem
<barna> hummmm
<barna> tente abrir alguma coisa q fica usando o cpu direto e v se trava!
<Lampas> ok
<Lampas> travou
<Lampas> executei um vídeo e quando ficou em execução a CPU ficou com um percentual de utilização maior, aí quando travo o percentual de utlização chegou a bem próximo de zero
<Lampas> barna quando utilizava windowns, nunca tive problema com mal funcionamento de hardware
<Lampas> barna?
<lampas> barna?
<lampas> barna você está aí?
<lampas> alguém pode me ajudar? Meu ubuntu está travando.
<lampas> o meu ubuntu só tá rodando se eu ficar mexendo com o mouse ou teclando, se não ele trava
<lampas> o uso da CPU zera, quando ocorre um travamento
<lampas> alguém pode me ajudar? Meu ubuntu está travando. O meu ubuntu só tá rodando se eu ficar mexendo com o mouse ou teclando, se não ele trava. O uso da CPU zera, quando ocorre um travamento
<platao> lampas com o live cd ele trava tbm?
<lampas> não testei ainda
<platao> testa com o live cd, veja tbm se o cd que vc gravou esta certo checando a MD5 desse cd na tela inicial ao iniciar o live cd tbm ha alguns parametros que vc pode usar apertando as teclas de ajuda
<lampas> certo, mas o CD que eu tenho é da versão 11.04 e eu estou utilizando agora o 11.10
<platao> se no live cd travar entao o provavel problema seja na acpi, e so entrar com os parametros de inicialização e se ele nao travar mais depois de instalado fixar esses parametros no boot
<platao> o travamento ocorre somente nessa versao?
<platao> vc fez updrade de versao ou  instalou do zero?
<lampas> na versão anterior também travava
<lampas> upgrade
<platao> hummm tente dessa forma como reportei, ou com o CD ou com um live pendrive
<platao> outra alternativa e procurar foruns como ubuntu-br e postar la a sua duvida
<platao> ou entao procurar no google por esse erro especifico
<lampas> certo, mas se o problema for no ubunto do meu CD, então terei que baixar o ubunto internet e instalar tudo do zero. Correto?
<platao> se vc tem o cd da versao anterior ja serve, ja que vc disse que as duas estao com esse problema, entao vc pode testar se o problema vem dali
<platao> se o seu ubuntu estiver corrompido vc tera que baixar uma imagem integra
<lampas> ok
<platao> aguarde
<lampas> obrigado pela dica
<platao> vou lhe passar algumas apsotilas
<platao> *apostilas
<lampas> vai lá
<barna> voltei!
<platao> http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,79368.msg440997.html#msg440997
<lampas> barna acho que o platao encontrou o problema
<platao> pegue algumas apostilas aqui
<lampas> valeu platao
<barna> massa, vou ler o q rolou!
<platao> barna eu acho que pode ser problema na acpi por isso recomendei dar o boot pelo cd para ver como fica e marcar os parametros de inicialização
<platao> ou pode ser tbm um erro especifico dessa versao do ubuntu
<platao> lembro que na versao 11.04 tinha um bug com o mouse
<platao> e touchpad
<platao> se o seu hardware esta bom nao tem nada com problema, congelamentos sao problemas tbm relacionados a fonte de alimentação e mameoria defeituosos
<barna> massa! é uma alternativa, mas eu nem sei como fazer isso!
<platao> *memoria
<platao> fazer o que bana?
<platao> *barna
<lampas> mas o hardware da minha máquina nunca me deixaram na mão
<platao> se for o problema na acpi e so encontrrar um parametro na lista e aplicar e tentar dar o boot pelo live cd se nao travar entao e provavel que seja aquele parametro o que deu certo ai e so colocar ele no grub na instalação no hd
<lampas> acho que seja algum bug mesmo
<lampas> como saber se o problema é na acpi? é que sou meio noob
<platao> se o seu hardware esta integro entao vc pode elimnar essa parte
<platao> dessa forma como te falei pelo live-cd escolehndo os parametros de inicialização
<platao> au acho que apertando f6 mas e so olhar na abertura do live cd
<lampas> ok
<barna> mexer com acpi
<lampas> se for isso o próprio sistema dirá que o problema está com acpi?
<platao> o bom e que vc vai usar o live cd e nao vai mexer na sua instalação padrao
<lampas> ok
<platao> o sistema se for esse o problema vai para de trvar
<platao> vai rodar normal
<platao> consulte tbm pela sua placa mae+a versao do ubuntu vc tbm pode encontrar resultados
<lampas> obrigado pela ajuda.
<platao> de pessoas que tem o mesmo hardware
<platao> que o seu
<lampas> ok
<platao> nas apostilas tem detalhado isso da uma estudada
<lampas> Tenho vontade de abandonar de vez o ruindows. Estou adorando o ubunto, apesar do problema. Mas o que mais me encanta é ver pessoas como você e outros tantos cooperando para fazer esse sistema cada vez melhor
<platao> e normal esses problemas no inicio, porque vc e iniciante e nao sabe os termos corretos para procurar
<platao> olha as apostilas, se vc ler metade delas vc ja consegue resolver muitos problemas
<lampas> valeu
<lampas> mais uma vez obrigado e uma boa noite
<platao> :)
<lampas> vou dormir amanhã resolvo isso
<thiagoalmeidasa> olá
<thiagoalmeidasa> preciso de ajuda pra confurar o driver da bateria do meu notebook, um thinkpad x100e
<thiagoalmeidasa> toda vez que eu desconecto a fonte ele trava
<thiagoalmeidasa> alguém pode me ajudar??
<xispirito> não existe até o presente momento algum site com as rfc's em pt-br?
<saulopaiva_p> bom dia !
<saulopaiva_p> estou precisando de uma solução VPN
<saulopaiva_p> alguem pode me ajudar
<saulopaiva_p> atualmente estou usando openvpn
<saulopaiva_p> mais estou com problemas de reconectar quando a internet cai
<LACabeza> e começa a segunda-feira, que a força esteja conosco!
<_S4MUR4I_> bom dia rapaziada o/
<Cuki> bom dia _S4MUR4I_ LACabeza
<Cuki> \0/
<_S4MUR4I_> Cuki: ^^
<LACabeza> salve...
<Cuki> (. )( .)
<Cuki> huahuahaua
<LACabeza> .  )   .   (
<LACabeza> opa, que gorda
<LACabeza> aehuehuaeh
<Cuki> vixi
<_S4MUR4I_> café, preciso de café e parar com esse costume idiota de ficar acordado a noite toda, já que tenho essa tal de 'internet banda larga'
<_S4MUR4I_> mas o melhor seria convencer o povo que eu conheço a fazer o mesmo
<_S4MUR4I_> ...é, vida que segue
<Cuki> _S4MUR4I_, se eu desenvolver um internet banda larga com esse tal de cafe? vc compraria?
<_S4MUR4I_> Cuki: não, pq eventualmente minha vida não duraria mais que algumas semanas XD
<Cuki> o duro seria, se vc beberia a internet e navegaria no café....
<Cuki> eh, inernet com café eh a mesma coisa que cigarro com video-game....
<Cuki> vicio extremo!!!
<_S4MUR4I_> lol
<Cuki> uhauahuahauha
<Cuki> por falar em café...
<Cuki> ja vorto ae....
<_S4MUR4I_> eu tb vorto já
<Cuki> me cafezando
 * Cuki cafezando
<saulopaiva_p> estou precisando de uma solução VPN alguem pode me ajudar ?
<Cuki> VPN vc vai achar alguem do bradesco...
<Cuki> eles mexem bastante com isso...
 * Cuki esta cafezado!!!
<saulopaiva_p> Cuki manda ai o canal dos cara
<Cuki> saulopaiva_p, vou perguntar a um amigo meu, que trablha lah...
<saulopaiva_p> Cuki, Obrigado
<Cuki> saulopaiva_p, jah deixei o e-mail, assim q ele retornar te respondo...
<Cuki> sera que vai queimar?!?!?! acabei de soldar....
<Cuki> http://goo.gl/2KGhI
<Cuki> http://goo.gl/fm76f
<Cuki> pra faze-la, utilizei o AN4137
<slipttes> bom dia
<slipttes> então... ja desconfigurei o wgetrc mas ainda o wget está tentando conectar ao proxy :s
<slipttes> o que faço?
<slipttes> :(
<slipttes> Conectando-se a 172.31.53.10:8080...
<slipttes> :(
<Cuki> tem alguma coisa em /etc/apt/apt.conf?
<Cuki> desculpa
<Cuki> desconsidere a pergunta...
<Cuki> tenta wget --no-proxy
<slipttes> Cuki: mas o /etc/wgetrc o proxy não está configurado
<slipttes> :S
<Cuki> eu tive o msm prob...
<Cuki> acho q usei --no-proxy
<slipttes> Cuki: sem o --no-proxy foi
<slipttes> :D
<Cuki> baum tmb
<slipttes> Cuki: mas é foda
<Cuki> \0/
<Cuki> ficar usando toda hora?
<Cuki> eu sei
<slipttes> pois é... vou entrar na entranha do ubuntu pra ver se acho algo pendente das configurações antigas
<Cuki> meu, ele deve estar usando outro arquivo nessas configuracoes automaticas tipo apply sistem wide
<slipttes> Cuki: aplica proxy para todo o sistema
<slipttes> lembrei
<slipttes> kkk
<slipttes> mas onde fica isso no 10.11
<slipttes> :)
<Cuki> slipttes, se vc achar, posta ae mais tarde...
<slipttes> $env
<slipttes> retorna nada
<slipttes> :S
<slipttes> diabos
<slipttes> :S
<Cuki> kikifoi slipttes?
<slipttes> $env proxy
<slipttes> Cuki: estou usando irssi
<slipttes> terminal errado
<slipttes> kkk
<Cuki> RÀ
<Cuki> pegadinha do malandro
<Cuki> eu uso o bitchx
<slipttes> Cuki: serginho malandro é boiola
<slipttes> :)
<Cuki> huahauhau
<FernandoBasso> (10:55) CTCP VERSION reply from slipttes: irssi v0.8.15
<FernandoBasso> (10:57) CTCP VERSION reply from Cuki: xchat 2.8.6-2 Windows Vista [Intel/2,93GHz]
<Cuki> ah sim...
<Cuki> agora, estou trabalhando...
<spiga> hum..
<spiga> windows vista
<Cuki> nem
<Cuki> seven prof...
<spiga> sei.
<FernandoBasso> Cuki: Tem o comando /ctcp no xchat? (curioso)
<Cuki> yep
<Cuki>  envia uma mensagem CTCP ao nick especificado. Mensagens comuns são VERSION e USERINFO
<Cuki> eu uso Ychat
<FernandoBasso> Legal. Eu não sabia se esse comando é do cliente ou do protocolo em si.
<Cuki> agora...
<slipttes> Cuki:
<Cuki> opa
<slipttes> sudo grep -ri ip_proxy:porta /etc/* ~/*
<slipttes> :D
<spiga> hum.... windows vista
<Cuki> isso apaga tudo???
<slipttes> Cuki: pode usar o unset http_proxy
<Cuki> ah blz..
<slipttes> mas não é permanente
<slipttes> o primeiro verifica algum proxy em algum arquivo e configuração
<slipttes> :)
<spiga> hum.,.....
<spiga> windows vista
<slipttes> spiga: windows vista? :O
<spiga> <FernandoBasso> (10:57) CTCP VERSION reply from Cuki: xchat 2.8.6-2 Windows Vista [Intel/2,93GHz]
<slipttes> spiga: kd o operador pra bani... pode palavrao aqui?
<Cuki> o spiga na verdade eh um meme que fala "hum.... windows vista"
<slipttes> kkkk
<Cuki> huahuahua
<spiga> hum... windows vista!
<Cuki> huahauhau
<slipttes> Cuki: windows veio... ta desesperado em?
<slipttes> :)
<Cuki> eh de uso obrigatorio onde eu trabalhor slipttes
<FernandoBasso> Não tem uma maneira de redirecionar o resultado de um comando direto no canal irc?
<Cuki> *trabalho
<FernandoBasso> Lembro que uma vez vi alguém fazer isso.
<slipttes> FernandoBasso: pastebin.com
<slipttes> Cuki: pedi pra sair :d
<slipttes> kkkkkkkkk
<Cuki> huahuahua
<Cuki> muda de time slipttes?
<slipttes> Cuki: nada haver!
<slipttes> :)
<Cuki> digo eu slipttes
<slipttes> Cuki: tme tem pereba não virus :D
<slipttes> time*
<Cuki> eh, windows tbm...
<Cuki> ahuahuahuahua
<slipttes> kkkkkkk
<spiga> 30
<spiga> so tenho windows na minha maquina pra checar resolução do sites que to desenvolvendo
<Um_cara_qualquer> ae pessoal
<Um_cara_qualquer> alguem sabe como faz um pen drive de instalaçao do win 7 atravez do ubuntu?
<spiga> rapaz... acho que nao da isso nao.
<spiga> utilizando o criado de disco de inicialização
<Um_cara_qualquer> olocooloco
<Um_cara_qualquer> mas deveter algum jeito...
<Um_cara_qualquer> eu tenho a iso ja...
<Um_cara_qualquer> o_O
<spiga> vc tentou utilizar o criador de disco de inicialização?
<Um_cara_qualquer> nao :$
<Cuki> vc jah tem?
<Um_cara_qualquer> sim sim
<Um_cara_qualquer> guenta la, vo tenta
<Um_cara_qualquer> putz, quando eu seleciono a iso do win 7 nesse criador de disco de inicialização, ele nao reconhece :P
<Um_cara_qualquer> :
<spiga> eh,..
<Um_cara_qualquer> entao hehe
<spiga> por isso que falei que nao dava
<Um_cara_qualquer> nao to vendo jeito mesmo
<Um_cara_qualquer> :(
<Um_cara_qualquer> poise
<spiga> e mais facil vc fazer isso de uma estação XP
<Um_cara_qualquer> como assim
<spiga> aa. vc nao tem nenhum windows xp i nstalado ai?
<Um_cara_qualquer> cara eu tenho o win 7... mas ele ta com problema, nao consigo entra no sistema, só consigo ver os arquivos dele, ja fiz backup... só falta instala um novo SO emcima
<Um_cara_qualquer> tem um setor com defeito... acho q era isso o erro q dava
<spiga> e eu itendi... e por isso que falei para vc se vc nao tem outra maquina ai com windows, pois acredito que nao seja possivel criar um pendrive de instalação do Windows utilizando o linux
<Um_cara_qualquer> hmmmm pior q tem
<Um_cara_qualquer> :D
<Um_cara_qualquer> poise, nao vo consegui desse jeito aqui
<spiga> intao utiliza a outra maquina ai com windows
<spiga> acho que o resultado sera mais rapido
<Um_cara_qualquer> certza
<marcus2vinicius> EduardeCalibal, opa!
<marcus2vinicius> cara ainda nao consegui fazer akela configuracao da T
<marcus2vinicius> TV
<marcus2vinicius> alguem aí ja conectou o pc em um Tv
<marcus2vinicius> Tubo das antigas?
<EduardeCalibal> Oi?
<EduardeCalibal> Lembrei o seu caso.
<EduardeCalibal> marcus2vinicius, acho meio problemático tentar te ajudar por que em caso de passar da frequência correta pode vir a danificar a TV, se ela não se proteger da frequência.
<EduardeCalibal> Vou almoçar.  Fui.
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<douglas> galera ajuda aê
<douglas> http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,89139.0.html
<douglas> :D
<capeta> cara
<capeta> apt-cache search intel
<capeta> não te retorna nada útil não?
<EduardeCalibal> Tenta o pacote xserver-xorg-intel
<EduardeCalibal> Se não tiver ainda...
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<douglas> como eu posso conferir se já está instalado o driver dela?
<douglas> onde eu faço isso no ubuntu
<Cuki> ae
<saulopaiva> Cuki alguma novidade sobre a vpn ?
<Cuki> saulopaiva, ainda nao recebi o e-mail...
<Cuki> vc se vc consegue alguma coisa com o bradesco cartoes
<barna> galera, to na roça, com modem 3g da vivo, mas num consigo conectar usando o 11.10!
<barna> o modem é um zte 626 com vivo 3g! alguem pode dar uma luz?
<douglas> galera é normal as informações do sistema estarem assim
<douglas> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-CHXlLkWKG2U/Tq7AuavxNgI/AAAAAAAACms/XEuGscohW0c/s740/informa%2525C3%2525A7%2525C3%2525B5es%252520do%252520sistema.png
<douglas> usando placa de video onboard
<douglas> ou está assim por falta de driver?
<barna> acredito ser alguma coisa na configuração!!! (ps esse modem é da casa onde estou, nunca tinha plugado ele nesse comp antes)
<andretyn> barna, configurar com o wvdial ou com o gnome-ppp, no nm, o modem 3g tão uma m*rda
<barna> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<barna> andretyn, quando eu plugo o modem, no network manager aparece ele! clica em criar nova conecxão etc.... coloca lá o modem, brasil, vivo etc...
<andretyn> sim, sim, mas dependendo o sinal, não roda, tive q aprender a configurar no wvdial, e depois no gnome-ppp para ter sinal no meu, foi uma luta, no 10.4 configurava de primeira
<barna> ai aparece Vivo 3g UM(alguma coisa) e em baixo Vivo Padrão! clico em vivo padrão e num conecta!
<andretyn> mas agora tah uma m*rda, no roda
<barna> sera q no 10.10 roda melhor?
<barna> kra ta tão lenta a internet aki q baixar o wvdial vai ser um suplicio!
<barna> to a 1kbps!
<andretyn> barna, eu configuro no 11.04 usando o wvdial ou o gnome-ppp, e roda legal...
<barna> andretyn, vc pode me passar as confs?
<andretyn> barna, tem dependencias... não eh soh o pacote wvdial
<barna> dai vou la na caixa d,gua a baixo o wvdial! (lá tem sinal bom)
<andretyn> barna, passo, mas tem q baixar as pendencias, senão não roda, tem como no windows via wget.exe, pega o synaptic e rode como se fosse instalar o mesmo, e tem uma entrada no menu para
<andretyn> fazer um script para
<barna> eu fiz o seguinte, peguei o note aki da casa (wxp) e conectei a internet, coloquei um cabo de rede em cada comp e mandei o winxp compartilhar o 3g, dai to conseguindo usar internet no ubuntu, mas ja ja vão precisar do note! queria conectar direto!
<barna> andretyn, pra baixar é só eu ir com os 2 notes na caixa d'agua!
<andretyn> então peraih e eu vou passar o endereço q ensina a configurar o wvdial...
<barna> o problema é configurar o wvdial!
<barna> ok
<douglas> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<barna> ta baixando o wvdial a velocidade record! 3kbps!
<andretyn> barna, tenta esse, eu o uso os config dele, e funciona http://diversosassuntosbrasil.blogspot.com/2010/01/w
<andretyn> vdial-um-discador-em-texto.html
<barna> massa! consegui instalar o wvdial via synaptic!
<barna> alguem pode checar se esse link ta funfando? http://www.4shared.com/file/205954422/139745ac/wvdial.html
<licensed> ta sim barna
<barna> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<barna> ok, valeu! aki num ta abrindo, vou continuar tentando!
<barna> licensed, vc num me faria um super favor? baixar esse arquivo (wvdial.conf_da_vivo), copiar o conteudo dele e dar um paste em pvt!
<licensed> barna, http://pastebin.com/1E5jE6kw
<barna> andretyn, valeu d+! to conectado pelo 3g
<H3ruS> boa tarde
<H3ruS> alguem conhece uma impressora de pdf
<irtigor> cups-pdf
<saulopaiva> Estou precisando de uma solução VPN alguem pode me ajudar ?
<moskvat> socorro gente preciso fazer um encaminhamento para porta 1723 alguem pode me ajudar?
<galactman> ola mactimes
<xispirito> hi bitches
<xispirito> opa, errei
<galactman> fala Srlinux
<galactman> Srlinux, fala meu
<galactman> m4v, ola cara
<galactman> m4v, fala boi
<xispirito> 0.0
<galactman> umoooooo
<galactman> fala xispirito
<galactman> ki foi?
<xispirito> foi nada galactman
<galactman> xispirito, nao conheço esses wikins
<galactman> xispirito, digo isso ke vc escreveu ali , dois zeros
<xispirito> eu nem sabia que isso se chamava wink
<galactman> é wink
<galactman> errei
<xispirito> é tipo, apavorado
<galactman> cade o imperador udontknow?
<galactman> finalmente vasou do linux?
<xispirito> udk, lol, promovido a imperador
<xispirito> hueahahue
<galactman> xispirito, cara akilo era um porre para banir
<galactman> i
<galactman> ta ai né
<galactman> eheheh
<xispirito> é só não encher o saco que eles não banem
<andretyn> boa tarde
<vinicius> Instaleu o 11.10 e fui tentar instalar a impressora, uma Canon PIXMA 1500, ele tem o driver tudo certinho, mas na hora de imprimir não acontece nada
<vinicius> o que eu faço ?
<vinicius> instalei o 11.10 e instalei a impressora, tem o driver na lista, até ai tudo ok, mas depois de adiciona-la ao sistema eu mando imprimir algo e nada acontece.
<lulamolusco> vinicius, chega a pedir algum plugin?
<vinicius> não pede nada, é como se instalada normalmente, mas eu mando imprimir e nada acontece, é uma PIXMA ip1500
<vinicius> preciso imprimir alguns documentos ainda hoje, alguem tem uma ideia ?
<andretyn> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<xispirito> o ubuntu ainda tem kde e qt3 nos repos?
<rogers_talon> tem sim
<EduardeCalibal> vinicius, veja nos logs do cups, para o caso da impressora esta produzindo erros eles estarão lá.  Em todo caso seria bom verificar também se a impressora não esta em pausa, me parece que por padrão em caso de erro o cups pausa a impressora ao invés de tentar imprimir novamente.
<tuxmint-mg> capeta seus dias estão contados  >>> http://www.blogdopedromarinho.com/?p=11303
<capeta> oAUHoauHouaHouaHouaHouAHouaHoauHoahoAUHoAUHoAUhoAUHoaUH
<capeta> FUDEU
<molhedaatalaia> salve,,galera!!!!!
<molhedaatalaia> eu sou iniciante no linux ,, me disseram q aki eu poderia encontrar ajuda para algumas questões , como ,, o som pelo monitor T942we,,, como atualizar o kernel do meu os pingui11.04,,, e ainda como instalar o driver de video intel hd grafics.... será que alguem se habilita a me dar umas dicas??? obrigado,,, Sérgio
<molhedaatalaia> eu sou iniciante no linux ,, me disseram q aki eu poderia encontrar ajuda para algumas questões , como ,, o som pelo monitor T942we,,, como atualizar o kernel do meu os pingui11.04,,, e ainda como instalar o driver de video intel hd grafics.... será que alguem se habilita a me dar umas dicas??? obrigado,,, Sérgio
<molhedaatalaia> eu sou iniciante no linux ,, me disseram q aki eu poderia encontrar ajuda para algumas questões , como ,, o som pelo monitor T942we,,, como atualizar o kernel do meu os pingui11.04,,, e ainda como instalar o driver de video intel hd grafics.... será que alguem se habilita a me dar umas dicas??? obrigado,,, Sérgio
<molhedaatalaia> alguem sabe me dizero outro canal tecnico do ubuntu???
<molhedaatalaia> alguem sabe me dizer porque existe esta droga chamada linux ,, se existe um sistema inteligente intuitivo e bonito como o windows???
#ubuntu-br 2011-11-01
<ressacaafu> olá galera
<ressacaafu> estou com dificuldade para adicionar outro SO Linux ao Grub
<ressacaafu> alguem poderia me dar alguma dica?
<tkruise> nunca instalei 2 linux
<tkruise> usava ou fedora ou ubuntu e o resto no vbox só pra ver como era
<Celso> usei usando a mesma swap
<Celso> e editava o lilo boot na mao
<ressacaafu> eu nao quis instalar o lilo pq ja tinha uma entrada no grub para o slack em /dev/sda1
<ressacaafu> mas depois da instalaçao, essa entrada desapareceu
<ressacaafu> e nao estou entendendo o que e pq devo adicionar no mnt.lst do grub
<Celso> ressacaafu, eu usava slackware na epoca
<ressacaafu> entao, foi isso
<ressacaafu> eu tenho o ubuntu e fui instalar o slackware
<ressacaafu> mas nao instalei o lilo pq achei q seria facil de configurar o grub
<ressacaafu> mas tá me parecendo punk
<Celso> ressacaafu, a unica diferença é que ao instalar o segundo linux eu instalar o lilo ou grub na particao raiz envez da mbr que ja estava com o primeiro linux
<Celso> entrava no primeiro linux a adcionava o linux recem instalado na mão
<ressacaafu> mas agora q já esta instalado, saberia qual a soluçao?
<ressacaafu> para adicionar a entrada do slackware no grub
<Celso> ressacaafu, vai precisar adcionar o slackware no grub do ubuntu
<ressacaafu> acho q é isso, mas como?
<Celso> ressacaafu, lembra a particao do slackware?
<ressacaafu> sim
<ressacaafu> é /dev/sda1
<Celso> ressacaafu, tenta usar o grub customizer
<Celso> mas nao mexa na configurar do ubuntu
<Celso> senao da pau
<ressacaafu> onde encontro  o customizer?
<ressacaafu> o que fiz por enquanto foi abrir o grub.cfg
<ressacaafu> vejo as entries, mas nao sei adicionar outra
<Celso> ressacaafu, sudo apt-cache search grub-customizer
<ressacaafu> tem o StartUp-Manager disponivel
<ressacaafu> vou instalar pra ver
<Celso> ressacaafu, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=awYPmdOg1gI
<Celso> ai explica
<ressacaafu> ok, valeu as dicas, vou dar uma tenteada, depois digo se funcionou
<Guest74561> boas noite pessoal
<Guest74561> to com um probleminha auiq q alguem deve sabe resolve num segundo... nao da pra habilita os efeitos visuais no ubuntu 10.10 =/ alguem sabe como faz?
<cuki__> ae
<Cuki> ae
<Cuki> ae
<Mendigo> ae
<Cuki> Opa Mendigo
 * peregrinator_six campanha de um real pra o Mendigo passar o seu final de ano um pouco menos Mendigo :P
<Mendigo> =]
 * peregrinator_six XD
<Mendigo> Alguem ai sabe como instalo o drive open pra esse pc no linux? So da pau de video -.-' -> http://www.americanas.com.br/produto/108921119/notebook-hp-pavilion-dv42040br-c/-intel-core-i3-330m-2.13ghz-4gb-500gb-dvdrw-webcam-14_-windows-7-premium-64-bit-hp
<peregrinator_six> intel só decepção... :S
 * peregrinator_six bosta de grife idiota...
<Mendigo> ='(
<Cuki> placa de video da ati tem pouco suporte para linux
<Cuki> qual distro vc quer Mendigo?
<Mendigo> auhauhahu pouco quase 0 =P
<Mendigo> nem a propria fabricante consegue fazer drive que funcione pra ele =x
<Cuki> pois eh....
<Cuki> a ati tem uma sim...
<Cuki> fglrx
<Mendigo> lançaram 1 mais ai vc instala e tals ele fica dando altos erro de video
<Mendigo> sim essa msm
 * peregrinator_six em compensação os driver open source pra ati são os THE BEST!
<Mendigo> fica dando pau
<Cuki> jah tentou apt-get install fglrx???
<Cuki> nao sei se vc vai conseguir rodar o gnome-shell
<Mendigo> Cuki to com opensuse agora... unico q rodo... o ubuntu ja tentei tudo q jeito e nd...
<Mendigo> =/ sempre da pau
<Mendigo> ai se nao fica 2horas pra iniciar
<Cuki> eu rodei o 11.10 com uma hd4550
<Mendigo> da um update ou upgrade pra vc ver =x
<Mendigo> demora muito pra da pau nao
<Mendigo> isso q desanima
<Cuki> e a relacao de preçoxbeneficio da ati eh bem melhor que da nvida
<AKQJ10> hey galera, alguém livre? absolutamente livre? e com conhecimentos em shellscript?
<AKQJ10> precisava de uma ajuda pra tentar reduzir o uso do awk nesse conjunto de comandos: (ifconfig|grep 't e'|awk '{if(NR==1)print $3}')|awk -F. '{print $1"."$2"."$3".1-255"}'
<AKQJ10> ideias são bem vindas.
<pitombera> Boa tarde, eu fiz uma instalação do ubuntu 10.10 e gostaria de gerar uma .iso a partir dessa instalação, alguma dica?
<L88os1> como faço para saber informações sobre o driver proprietário da minha placa de vídeo?
<Zanin> Pessoal, como eu posso definir grupos de impressão usando grupos do AD de um win2k3? Uso o CUPS e Samba..
<rogers_talon> L88os1: no prompt digite
<rogers_talon> lspci | grep VGA
<L88os1> gostaria de ter informações sobre o driver proprietário que tenho instalado. tipo versão essas coisas.
<Zanin> Alguem poderia me ajudar com isso?
<L88os1> rogers_talon: mas obrigado mesmo assim.
<afeijo> oi galera
<afeijo> qual solução para email server vcs usam?
<Guest61811> alguem sabe como instala aquele aplicativo "conky" no ubuntu 10.10?
<default__> como faz para eu instalar a versao 64biots em cima da versao de 322bits?
<default__> 32
<default__> 11.10
<d70> boa tarde, tem alguma maneira de recuperar a senha root ou alterar ela, atraves de um live-cd ?
<default__> alguem ajuda ai se é possivel
<default__> como faz para eu instalar a versao 64biots em cima da versao de 32bits?
<Adiumy> default__, formatando ou instalando o kernel PAE
<Adiumy> seu sistema continuará 32bits porém utilizará o restante de memória disponível
<default__> nao tem como eu desisntalar a 32bits e instalar  uma nova em 64
<Adiumy> d70, sim... carregue o livecd, monte a partição raiz "/" do sistema, acesse com o chroot e redefina a senha com "passwd root" sem as aspas
<Adiumy> default__, vc vai formtar com o cd de instalação do Ubuntu mesmo
<Adiumy> durante a instalação no passo de particionamento de disco
<default__> vou formatar onde tem ubuntu 32
<Adiumy> exatamente
<default__> valeu
<Adiumy> =)
<d70> Adiumy:  valeu, tentar aqui.
<Adiumy> d70, valeu bro
<d70> outra duvida, alguma ferramenta(sw) para testar hds???  peguei um note, que da mensagem de erro qdo inicia(SMART)...
<Adiumy> d70, tem sim
<Adiumy> d70, sistema > administração > utilitário de unidades
<d70> Adiumy: o chroot deu a segunte mensagem cannot change root dir ..... Operation not permitted,
<Adiumy> d70, exemplo.. caso vc tenha montado a partição em /media/sda1 aí o comando é chroot /media/sda1
<d70> foi esse comando msm.
<Adiumy> vc deve estar como root no sistema pra executar o chroot meu jovem, porém deve ter montado previamente a partição raiz
<d70> Adiumy: deu certo o chroot, agora o problema que uso o comando passwd root senha , ele abre um --help do comando , tentei passwd -a root , tb mas continua abrindo help
<Adiumy> d70, passwd root
<d70> era só "passwd" e funcionou
<d70> valeu Adiumy
<Adiumy> também
<Adiumy> valeus
<d70> algum tutorial/livro sobre s.m.a.r.t. , erros, e oq fazer?
<Adiumy> d70, utilitário de unidades do ubuntu mostra o status do disco, se executar pelo terminal é palimpsest
<d70> Adiumy:  o utilitario apontou errro 197, pelo que entendi, é "setores defeituosos" , tem como fazer uma nova formatção no HD, e deixa esses setores defeituosos de "fora"
<d70> ?
<Adiumy> qual é o resumo do status que ele mostra?
<Adiumy> d70, http://paste.ubuntu.com.cn/i101565
<d70> Adiumy:  erro  id 197, foi oq ja apareceu qdo , se click para detalhes do teste do SMART, e agora mandei rodar um teste,  para ver
<Adiumy> okay
<Srlinux> em alguem aew sabe como eu uso o terminal de uma makina virtual no meu terminal?
<Srlinux> tipo um ssh
<Adiumy> Srlinux, então não é "tipo um ssh"
<Adiumy> É um ssh
<Adiumy> procedimento padrão, instalar o openssh na VM e acessar da máquina remota ou a máquina hospedeira
<d70> Adiumy:  bom, em um dos pcs, ele não consegui fazer o self-test,, mtos erros.
<d70> sem chance ?
<Adiumy> d70, se tem muitos erros, provavelmente é melhor trocar o disco
<Adiumy> d70, quem manja tudo de tudo é a Guest85826
<d70> Adiumy:  to achando melhor trocar o note, rs. A placa de rede, não é detectada no ubuntu/mint, apenas no win7, bateria não carrega, ...além do HD com vario e varios erros,
<Adiumy> Adiumy, que rede é ? wireless?
<d70> não, cabeada
<d70> o note é um vostro 1520
<siouX_> alguém sabe criar checksum de diretórios ?
<Adiumy> cara acho que checksum é de arquivos
<Adiumy> pq se um diretório é uma lista, como se vai criar checksum de listas ?
<siouX_> Adiumy, entao como eu faria checksum de todos os arquivos e somasse
<siouX_> pq éo seguinte
<siouX_> estou fazendo backup via shellscript
<siouX_> e antes de armazenar o backup descompacto o backup e faço um checksum para ver se está identico ao do incio do backup
<siouX_> ai sim armazenar
<Um_cara_qualquer> galera, alguem sabe como instala o conky?
 * AKQJ10 deseja um excelente feriado.
<d70> Adiumy:  o outro pc, o teste de hd, parou , "qse"  no final, ja tinha 1 hr e pouco parado, cancelei, mas vou trocar o HD, acho mais facil.
<d70> Adiumy:  valeu pela ajuda hj
<xGrind> Adiumy; eae
<Adiumy> xGrind, opa
<Maninho> rapa, proftpd alguém já conseguiu ocultar arquivos que iniciam com . ?
<gpg> tem como instalar o ubuntu em um pendrive de 8 gb e deixar o pc sem HD?
<Maninho> gpg,
<Maninho> tem vey
<Maninho> da para rodar os OS mais comuns via pendrivers
<gpg> valew em
<Maninho> =]
<andretyn> boa noite
<Maninho> ae gpg afim de testar meu ftp e ssh? hehehe
<gpg> opa
<Maninho> pvt
<gpg> hahahahaha
<Maninho> pvt rapa pvt = private
<Maninho> tente /query mactimes
<Maninho> tenso fail mactimes hehehehe
<Maninho> tente /query Maninho
<peregrinator_six> andretyn, boa. :)
<andretyn> peregrinator_six, Como vai, garoto... XD
<Maninho> gpg, instala o nmap ae
<peregrinator_six> andretyn, vou vivo. :P
<Maninho> 0.0
<kleberng1990> Boa noite
#ubuntu-br 2011-11-02
<Ernandes> whoo
<andretyn> Boa noite, pessoal,vou nessa...
<OneSr> Fala galera bom dia, tarde e noite alguém ainda acordado ?
<famicon> OFF-TOPIC: Pessoal, estou desenvolvendo uma app pra facebok, gostaria que vocês dessem uma olhada. É pra descobrir o nome mais comum dentre seus amigos: http://app-sem-nome.com.br
<lampas> pessoal preciso de ajuda
<lampas> o meu ubuntu 11.10 está travando constantemente
<lampas> aproximadamente de 5 em 5 segundos
<lampas> só roda legal se eu estiver teclando ou mexendo com o mouse
<lampas> utilizo um posito mobile y870 - 3G de RAM - Processador Centrino dual core
<lampas> mas o interessante é que isso só ocorre quando estou com o meu notebook ligado na tomada
<GuilhermeCunha> famicom, e o codigo ?
<GuilhermeCunha> lampas, vers?o ?
<lampas> quando ele utiliza a carga da bateria o ubuntu roda normal
<lampas> 11.10
<GuilhermeCunha> hmm
<GuilhermeCunha> filesystem ?
<GuilhermeCunha> ext4?
<lampas> cara peço que utilize uma linguagem um pouco menos avançada comigo pois sou novato com ubuntu
<lampas> já li muita coisa, mas num deu para me aprofundar em pouco tempo
<lampas> quando eu estava com o ubuntu 11.04 acontecia a mesma coisa
<lampas> analisando o monitor de sistema percebo que quando o ubuntu trava as minhas duas CPU chegam a uma taxa de utilização próxima a zero
<GuilhermeCunha> hmmm
<GuilhermeCunha> e que programas est?o em execu??o no momento que trava?
<lampas> é como se as CPU's hibernassem e só volta a funcionar quando eu digito ou mecho com o mouse
<lampas> eu consigo identificar o travamento quando executo vídeos ou atualizações no empathy
<vitorlobo> como editar o xorg para alterar a resolução do monitor? pois, aqui so tem 800x600 para baixo
<lampas> mas acredito que o travamento afete o ubuntu como todo
<GuilhermeCunha> ? notebook ?
<vitorlobo> sim
<lampas> sim
<lampas> positivo mobile y870
<GuilhermeCunha> hmmm
<GuilhermeCunha> flash ser? ?
<lampas> utilizo a versão do flash mais recente
<vitorlobo> como editar o xorg para alterar a resolução do monitor? pois, aqui so tem 800x600 para baixo
<lampas> já instalei e reinstalei várias vezes pensando que era o flash
<GuilhermeCunha> tenho quase certeza que n?o ? mais utilizado xorg no ubuntu
<lampas> mas acredito que não seja, pois o notebook funciona normal quando utiliza a carga da bateria
<GuilhermeCunha> hmmm
<GuilhermeCunha> ta com os drivers de video instalado ?
<lampas> creio que sim
<GuilhermeCunha> hmmm
<GuilhermeCunha> que placa ? ?
<lampas> não tenho essa informação no momento
<lampas> tenho que pesquisar
<lampas> mas tenho windows nesse mesmo computador e nele roda normal
<lampas> sem nenhum problema de hardware
<GuilhermeCunha> sim sim
<GuilhermeCunha> cara
<GuilhermeCunha> acredito que seja o driver
<GuilhermeCunha> qual ? o note e modelo ?
<lampas> positivo mobile y870
<lampas> placa mãe clevo
<GuilhermeCunha> hmm
<vitorlobo> como editar o xorg para alterar a resolução do monitor? pois, aqui so tem 800x600 para baixo
<GuilhermeCunha> driver video
<famicon> OFF-TOPIC: Pessoal, estou desenvolvendo uma app pra facebok, gostaria que vocês dessem uma olhada. É pra descobrir o nome mais comum dentre seus amigos: http://app-sem-nome.com.br
<GuilhermeCunha> famicon, codigo ?
<famicon> ver ela mesmo, opinar, tacar pedra..
<lampas> guilherme sua última mensagem sobre driver de vídeo foi para mim?
<famicon> dizer que nao vale pra nada, hahaha..
<GuilhermeCunha> :P
<GuilhermeCunha> em lspci diz o video
<GuilhermeCunha> ou lsusb
<deusr> fala povo
<deusr> quem aqui tah usando o ubuntu 11.10?
<deusr> essa porcaria do empathy nao avisa quando chega mensagem mais
<deusr> antes ficava azul na barra, agora se vc estiver com uma janela aberta e minimizada, nao avisa mais
<deusr> alguém achou uma solução?
<GuilhermeCunha> deusr, usa o emesene
<GuilhermeCunha> em python
<GuilhermeCunha> ou xchat
<GuilhermeCunha> :)
<vitorlobo> boa noite
<vitorlobo> alguém ai sabe configurar teclado do debian em notebook...(interrogação)
<GuilhermeCunha> terminal ou interface grafica ?
<GuilhermeCunha> vitorlobo
<vitorlobo> tanto faz
<vitorlobo> GuilhermeCunha, !
<GuilhermeCunha> no terminal tem que configurar os locales
<GuilhermeCunha> ou instalar o tz-brazil
<GuilhermeCunha> se n?o me engano
<vitorlobo> e via interface grafica..
<GuilhermeCunha> vish
<GuilhermeCunha> nem lembro
<GuilhermeCunha> faz tempo que n?o uso interface grafica
<GuilhermeCunha> tem uma op??o teclado se n?o me engano
<GuilhermeCunha> deve ser l?
<deusr> GuilhermeCunha, hhe, xchat pra MSN, essa é boa :)
<GuilhermeCunha> aff
<deusr> acho que vou usar o pombo,
<GuilhermeCunha> #fail
<GuilhermeCunha> :P
<GuilhermeCunha> n?o conhe?o
<deusr> poo, sacanagem, queria testar o netflix mas nao tem suporte pra linux
<deusr> tem suporte até pra chrome OS, mas nao tem pra LINUX, é mole :/
<asdf2> deusr, é online fí
<asdf2> não presisa de instalar nada não
<asdf2> só basta fazer o cadastro
<asdf2> e tem um mês de graça
<default__> amigos como uso ssl na porta 9000 se existem ircs br que nao aceitam a porta 9000
<Giverny> default__ porque não aceitam?
<default__> qdo entro e coloco ssl do xchat e porta 9000
<default__> nao entra no chat
<Giverny> default__ o irc aceita qualquer porta alta
<Giverny> default__ o problema é o servidor
<vitorlobo> alguem ae pode me ajudar a configurar o meu teclado no debian squeeze...?
<ressacaafu> olá galera
<ressacaafu> estou com uma dúvida, se alguém puder me ajudar
<ressacaafu> preciso colocar o JAVA_HOME no Path
<ressacaafu> vi um tutorial que diz pra adicionar as linhas no /etc/profile
<ressacaafu> mas nao diz onde add essas linhas
<ressacaafu> add depois da ultima linha do profile e o sistema nao entrava mais em modo grafico
<Giverny> lol
<ressacaafu> consegui desfazer, mas nao quero repetir o erro
<ressacaafu> alguem sabe como definir as variaveis de ambiente?
<ressacaafu> agradeço desde já
<MarceloVaz> boa tarde
<MarceloVaz> alguem ai utiliza o CACIC ?
<MarceloVaz> instalei a pouco a versão 2.6 e me preocupou o seguinte:
<MarceloVaz> o instalador do agente "chkcacic.exe" é reconhecido como um trojan
<MarceloVaz> submeti ao www.virustotal.com , e todos os antivirus apontam ele como uma trojan
<MarceloVaz> na comunidade do cacic n tem nenhum relato sobre isto...
<licensed> alguem sabe algum programa pra gravar um .avi em dvd e ser lido pelos dvd players comum?
<L88os> boa tarde
<L88os> minha barra lateral do unity está azul. alguém sabe como deixar transparente?
<jxajroad> alo! meu Help em portugues não quer carregar...alguém pode me ajudar?
<ElDeablo> Boa tarde!
<jxajroad> boa tarde! vc está boM?
<msanderson> boa tarde pessoal, estou usando o Clementine, tenho duas contas no Ubuntu 11.10 e em uma das contas o clementine não abre mais, alguém sabe me dizer como posso corrigir isso por favor? Sou novo no Linux e estou tendo um pouco de dificuldade! ja desinstalei e reinstalei o programa mas não resolveu.
<msanderson> clear
<msanderson> alguem pode me ajudar por favor?
<peregrinator_six> msanderson, leia o seu pvt
<peregrinator_six> por favor...
<msanderson> onde eu vejo esse pvt?
<jxajroad> o pvt não está do lado esquerdo desta janela?
<jxajroad> ou melhor...do _seu_ lado esquerdo.
<msanderson> ok, havia uma dica do rogers_talon, mas não deu certo
<Ernandes> who
<picolo> Galera como mostrar a barra lateral no nautilus com os diretorios, o meu sumiu e eu nao sei vontar
<peregrinator_six> reseta a bagaça
<picolo> aff resetar o unity? ou so o nautilus?
<peregrinator_six> você quem sabe..
<peregrinator_six> o que for melhor pra você. :P
<picolo> ta, mas como eu reseto so o nautylus?
<peregrinator_six> não sei, nem sei como faz pra o unity, só disse pois tem dica no forum do ubuntu..
<peregrinator_six> mas deve ter pra nautilus também...
<peregrinator_six> reseta logo o unity..
<peregrinator_six> :P
<picolo> Rsss
<picolo> eu dei um remove e depois instalei mas nao fungo
<picolo> aff, ele nao mostar a arvore de diretorio
<picolo> que bosta
<deusr> alguém aqui conhece o NetFlix?
<deusr> veio para o brasil recentemente..
<deusr> fiquei decepcionado, funciona até no chrome OS, mas nao no linux
<deusr> sendo que é web
<deusr> estranho nao
<Ernandes> hummm
<Ernandes> sei la
<Ernandes> usa flash isso?
<Ernandes> humm
<jxajroad> alguém sabe como recuperar o help do linux?
<Ernandes> q help?
<Ernandes> man
<jxajroad> aquele que aparece no comando do console yelp
<jxajroad> quando digito esse comando ele tenta carregar mas acaba fecando
<Ernandes> sei naoo
<rogers_talon> jxajroad: tenta reinstalar ele (sudo apt-get install --reinstall yelp)
<jxajroad> http://paste.ubuntu.com/726513/
<jxajroad> teve um participante aqui....Eduarde Calibal que me disse a mesma coisa...tentei reinstalar mas acho que não deu.
<jxajroad> posso tentar de novo..espera ai
<jxajroad> ok...não deu! veio a mesma mensagem que pus pelo paste bin
<renato_> galera como deixar a opçao de desligar sempre ativa no Gnome Shell usando ubuntu 11.10?
<MarceloVaz> licensed
<MarceloVaz> usa o winFF , converte no formato SVCD
<MarceloVaz> qualquer dvd player le este formato
<MarceloVaz> projeto bem interessante: http://www.glpi-project.org/spip.php?lang=en
<MarceloVaz> sistema de tickets e inventário de parque computacional
<Pskol> MarceloVaz, vc ja usa o glpi?
<MarceloVaz> Pskol instalei hoje
<MarceloVaz> estou testando
<MarceloVaz> até o momento, muito bom
<Pskol> MarceloVaz, estou começando a usar tbm, ja ta tudo configurarado, esta em fase de teste ainda heheh
<MarceloVaz> to lendo sobre um plugin
<MarceloVaz> de importação do OCSinventory
<MarceloVaz> tenho ocs rodando em 3 clientes
<MarceloVaz> se ele importar de forma transparente, vai ser uma maravilha :D
<Pskol> MarceloVaz, eh com o OCS funciona bem legal
<Pskol> MarceloVaz, ele importa tudo
<jxajroad> alguem pode me informar como eu executo um comando bin sem precisar abrir o console?
<gattino> boa tarde, pessoal
<anjinhuviny> hi
<Ernandes> who
<Giverny> jxajroad torna ele executável
<Giverny> chmod a+x
<rogers_talon> jxajroad: crie um atalho em seu desktop.....veja no link http://www.ubuntudicas.com.br/blog/2011/10/criando-um-atalho-no-desktop-do-ubuntu-11-10/
<SuBmUnDo> alguem sabe algum programa do ubuntu que converte o filme de um dvd para assistir colocar em um pendrive no formato divx?
<Ernandes> who
<Ernandes> who
<Guest47693> oá boa  tarde
<Guest47693> a todos
<Guest47693> olá*
<Guest47693> alguem ai mexe com john the ripper
<Guest47693> ?
<Guest47693> conected....
<MarceloVaz> SuBmUnDo
<MarceloVaz> os dvd players leem formato VCD ou SVCD nativamente
<MarceloVaz> converte usando o WinFF
<SuBmUnDo> blz
<Ernandes> use o devede
<Ernandes> puff
<stockholder> galera, alguem conhece alguma aplicação pra monitorar requisições na rede?
<stockholder> requisições e respostas etc...
<xGrind> stockholder; firewall?
<andretyn> Olá e boa noite para todos
<Ernandes> trafshow
<brunoferrari> Boa noite, alguem aqui sabe ou tem algum tuto de como rodar ASP no LINUX?
<brunoferrari> peguei um CRM de cliente e ta em ASP... ¬¬
<MarceloVaz> brunoferrari http://www.apache-asp.org/install.html
<MarceloVaz> sinceramente n recomendo
<MarceloVaz> melhor hospedar no windão mesmo
<peregrinator_six> tkruise, :)
<brunoferrari> MarceloVaz thanks!
<gattino> pessoal, alguém utiliza alguma ferramenta para printscreens?
<Ernandes> q feio..
<gattino> estpu precisando criar um tutorial aqui e preciso realizar alguns prints ...
<gattino> tentei utilizando apenas o printscreen
<gattino> alt+printscreen
<gattino> e nada
<gattino> precisaria que o software permitisse que eu selecionasse o que na janela "printar"
<MrBoss> boa noite
<tkruise> peregrinator_six,  o/
<Ernandes> puf
<claudio-tux> boa
<claudio-tux> boa
<claudio-tux> alguem sabe como faco um slide de papeis de parede no ubuntu 11.10?
<claudio-tux> que troque as fotos automaticamente?
<Celso> broffice
<claudio-tux> Celso: falou comigo?
<Celso> sim
<claudio-tux> como assim broffice?
<claudio-tux> vc entendeu o que eu quero?
<Celso> claudio-tux, usa o impress do broffice pra criar a apresentação slide
<claudio-tux> nao quero apresentacao
<claudio-tux> quero meus papeis de parede em forma de slide show
<claudio-tux> assim como ja tem uma opcao aqui no 11.10
<claudio-tux> mas quero com as imagens que eu escolher
<claudio-tux> como e no windows 7
<claudio-tux> Celso: mas valeu a tentativa
<claudio-tux> :)
<Celso> ok
<Celso> windows eu nao conheco quase nada
<xGrind> xfce faz isso xd
<claudio-tux> unity até agora nao achei
<claudio-tux> que porcaria velho
<claudio-tux> faz nao
<xGrind> claudio-tux; olhae http://www.ubuntero.com.br/2010/07/apresentacao-de-slides-como-papel-de-parede/
<claudio-tux> valeu, vou dar uma olhada
<annakamilla> olá gente
<xGrind> annakamilla; \o
<andretyn> claudio-tux, tenta o crebs, veja no vivaolinux, tem lah
<annakamilla> meu libreoffice no final sempre repete o msm slide
<claudio-tux> feito
<claudio-tux> alterei o arquivo XML
<claudio-tux> /usr/share/backgrounds/contest/background-1.xml
<annakamilla> acabei de corrigir o meu tb aqui tava um monte de efeito
<claudio-tux> na verdade eu podia cria outro, mas preferir alterar
<claudio-tux> o que fiz? alterei o nome das imagens originais para as que eu quero
<claudio-tux> entao la na opcoes de papeis de parede do unity, ja apareceu minhas imagens como slide show
#ubuntu-br 2011-11-03
<LACabeza> alguem on?
<LACabeza> to com a seguinte duvida: para um programa acessar o conteúdo de pasta (tipo um player de musica tocar um música), a pasta tem que ter permissão de leitura, execução ou os dois?
<MarceloVaz> somente leitura ja basta
<mkbu95> Olá a todos, alguém saberia dizer onde posso adquirir o código-fonte do ubuntu lucid lynx 10.04.3? Grato
<andretyn> claudio-tux, o crebs faz exatamente o q vc fez, mas por interface grafica, e colocando o tempo de alteração e a ordem das imagens q vc quiser
<claudio-tux> hum, tranquilo
<claudio-tux> andretyn: onde baixo ele?
<andretyn> veja no vivaolinux, tem um howto lah, claudio-tux
<nene> boa noite
<nene> estou precisando de ajuda
<mkbu95> boa noite
<nene> eu instalei a nova versão do ubuntu 11.10 e agora não esta reconhecendo meu drive de cd
<bil_> peregrinator_six, http://pplware.sapo.pt/linux/aprenda-a-instalar-o-backtrack-5/
<bil_> backtrack = putaria
 * peregrinator_six O.o
<nene> alguem poderia me ajudar?
<Guest7734> oi
<nene> galera preciso de ajuda
<andretyn> nene, como não está reconhecendo o drive, ele não aparece no sistema e tal...
<nene> não
<andretyn> ou o q? nene
<nene> coloquei o cd e não aparece nada
<nene> eu não manjo muito de linux
<nene> esta eh a segunda versão que instalo
<andretyn> nene, veja no nautilus se ele não aparece no seu "locais", no computador...
<nene> não apareceu
<nene> na versão anterior funcionava normal
<LACabeza> MarceloVaz, acho que não, fiz uns testes, nem o ls funciona direito a permição de x
<andretyn> nene, abre um terminal e rode o seguinte dmesg|grep cdrom e veja o sai...
<nene> blz
<nene> colega não aparece nada
<andretyn> nene, hummm, rode o dmesg e cole a saida no pastebin para eu ver...
<andretyn> !pastebin
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<nene> http://paste.ubuntu.com/726860/
<andretyn> nene, peraih vou ler...
<nene> fica só nisso
<andretyn> nene, rode soh dmesg, e cole no pastebin
<LACabeza> como seria o comando para dar permissão de execução para todas minhas pastas do dir home (recursivamente), mas sem afetar arquivos?
<nene> http://paste.ubuntu.com/726864/
<andretyn> nene, acho q vc deve dar um "dmesg|grep drive" e ver se aparece o cdrom ou alguma coisa, tem muita coisa no pc... roda ai
<tkruise> LACabeza,  creio que chmod -R+x /home/
<tkruise> ou algo assim
<tkruise> rara
<LACabeza> tkruise, acho que isso afetaria os arquivos
<LACabeza> vou testar algo como find | chmod
<LACabeza> não sei
<tkruise> yay tb acho que afetaria
<LACabeza> cara, sei la pq raios as pastas perderam o x da coisa
<WHolanda> Ow, alguém aqui usa o Shorewall? D:
<claudio-tux> boa
<claudio-tux> alguem aqui conseguiu sicronizar o yomboy com o ubuntu one?
<claudio-tux> estou fazendo tudo certinho
<claudio-tux> mas esta dando erro no sicronismo
<Patricia> *whois mquin
<claudio-tux> alguem acordado?
<claudio-tux> Erro na sincronização de arquivos. (local and server roots are different (ROOT_MISMATCH))
<claudio-tux> ubuntu one nao sincroniza
<claudio-tux> alguem sabe pq?
<A-MrDan> hey ... boa noite :-D
<A-MrDan> alguém acordado ainda?
<claudio-tux> bom dia
<claudio-tux> meu deus, como tem bug esse ubuntu one
<claudio-tux> alguem ja teve esse problema ao conectar via android no celular?
<claudio-tux> org.apache.http.httpresponseException:UNAuTHOrized
<claudio-tux> alguem em atividade?
<claudio-tux> ola
<claudio-tux> alo
<claudio-tux> alguem aqui?
<claudio-tux> vai ter bug assim no inferno
<claudio-tux> quero que esse ubuntu one va pra casa do &$%$*&%!
<LACabeza> pessoal, eu tenho um pc com 2 placas de rede
<LACabeza> a placa onboard é eth1 e a offboard é eth0
<LACabeza> eu queria saber se tem como renomear pra ficar o contrário
<LACabeza> é possivel?
<Cuki> ŀ
<Mano_Chao> w
<Cuki> Ш
<claudio-tux> algum aqui usa o NeverNote (nixnote)?
<A-MrDan> Hey ... e ai pessoal!! :-D
<LACabeza> eaew
<LACabeza> pausa pro almoço xD
<Raff> estou com uma duvida aqui em sql, to usando postgres, queria saber se uma FK tem que ter o mesmo nome da PK que ela faz referencia ?
<A-MrDan> Ralf, se me lembro bem, nao tem que ter não
<A-MrDan> Ralf, pq vc relaciona uma com a outra passando os nomes delas
<A-MrDan> alguém sabe como eu vejo qual gtk estou usando?
<A-MrDan> hello!! .. tem alguém ai? .. rsrs
<rogers_talon> A-MrDan:  tente     dpkg -l libgtk[0-9]* | grep ^I
<rogers_talon> para as libs.....e     pkg-config --modversion gtk+-2.0 para o gtk
<A-MrDan> rogers-falon: fala que gtk_2.0 não foi encontrada pkg_config .. entao eu uso gtk+?
<rogers_talon> A-MrDan: qual o SO que vc usa?
<A-MrDan> rogers_talon: ubuntu 10.10
<rogers_talon> tenta sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev
<A-MrDan> rogers_talon: mas isso instalaria o gtk2.x? .. pq soh quero saber qual gtk eu uso .. pq nao consigo encontrar na net
<rogers_talon> A-MrDan: ah certo.....executou o primeiro dpkg??? pque ele informa as libs q tu tem instalado do gtk
<A-MrDan> rogers_talon: devo ter digitado algo errado .. qual eh o ultimo caracter?
<rogers_talon> dpkg -l libgtk[0-9]* | grep ^I
<rogers_talon> o final é o til + "i"
<A-MrDan> rogers_talon: ok ..
<rogers_talon> "dpkg -l libgtk[0-9]* | grep ^i"
<A-MrDan> rogers-talon:  Uso o gtk2 ?
<A-MrDan> ii  libgtk2-perl                         2:1.222-1                                         Perl interface to the 2.x series of the Gimp Toolkit library
<A-MrDan> ii  libgtk2.0-0                          2.22.0-0ubuntu1                                   The GTK+ graphical user interface library
<A-MrDan> ii  libgtk2.0-bin                        2.22.0-0ubuntu1                                   The programs for the GTK+ graphical user interface library
<A-MrDan> ii  libgtk2.0-cil                        2.12.10-1                                         CLI binding for the GTK+ toolkit 2.12
<A-MrDan> ii  libgtk2.0-common                     2.22.0-0ubuntu1                                   Common files for the GTK+ graphical user interface library
<rogers_talon> A-MrDan: deslculpe tive de sair......então tu esta com o gtk-2]
<A-MrDan> rogers-talon: .. hm blz .. vlw pela ajuda mew .. :-D
<rogers_talon> disponha
<A-MrDan> rogers_talon: .. vou almoçar ... :-D .. Teh+ .. fui
<Um_cara_qualquer> daew pessoal, eu queria uma ajudinha ae se puder, pra instala isso http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/conkyBlondie?content=145367
<claudio-tux> tarde
<claudio-tux> alguem aqui usa ou sabe o que é o nixnote?
<rogers_talon> claudio-tux: boa tarde....de uma olhada http://br-linux.org/2011/nixnote-nova-versao-do-cliente-evernote-nativo-para-o-ubuntu/
<Profetas_Do_PHP> existe o man traduzido ?
<claudio-tux> tarde
<sacramento> boa noite a todos
<claudio-tux> tarde
<sacramento> tarde
<Ursinha> Andre_Gondim: responde
<xGrind> Ursinha; pvt
<RxDx> qual a tecla de atalho pra mostrar o desktop?
<RxDx> super + D nao esta funcionando
<xGrind> descanse em paz Andre_Gondim
<antonio_> Olá a todos.
<antonio_> Tem alguém online?
<rafaelstanley> xGrind, pq o cara morreu?
<xGrind> rafaelstanley; ele tinha uns problemas. viu o link?
<xGrind> http://sejalivre.org/?p=5698
<antonio_> Eu fiquei online só para ter certeza... Grande perda hein. Tchau a todos!
<rafaelstanley> que bad mano.
<rafaelstanley> :|
<rogers_talon> uma enorme perda.....a todos nos......
<rafaelstanley> quem merece morrer
<rafaelstanley> nao morre.
<rafaelstanley> mas é a vida
<rafaelstanley> né
<rogers_talon> é vero.....
 * Maninho PQP
<ElDeablo> acabo de receber um notícia mega triste
<rafaelstanley> :|
<Maninho> servidor fela da mãe foda
<Adiumy> Andre_Gondim, http://sejalivre.org/?p=5698 que onda é essa brother?
 * barna está de luto!
<Maninho> agora o ptbr afunda? o cara erra sinistro, muita gente agora ira passar a sentir falta
<Adiumy> Ursinha, are you here? is this truth? http://sejalivre.org/?p=5698
<Ursinha> Adiumy: unfortunately yes :(
<Adiumy> Ursinha, what a pity my friend...
<rafaelstanley> mano
<rafaelstanley> agora mais que nunca
<rafaelstanley> tem que seguir o projeto
<rafaelstanley> pelo cara.
<Maninho> ainda nao tem msg de luto >> http://www.ubuntu-br.org/
<pLp> O que aconteceu com o André?
<RxDx> existe host free de python?
<Maninho> RxDx, http://megabyet.com
<Maninho> talvez tenha
<Maninho> pLp, http://sejalivre.org/?p=5698 é isto ae
<rafaelstanley> :\
<Adiumy> fala AndreNoel
<pLp> Cara como assim?
<AndreNoel> Adiumy, olá
<Maninho> po vey
<pLp> Ele tirou minhas dúvidas, quase que me ensinou a usar o Linux
<AndreNoel> cara, to chocado
<pLp> Chocado é apelido para mim cara
<AndreNoel> estou aqui no UDS do lado da Ursinha
<pLp> Ele era minha inspiração
<AndreNoel> a gente tá bobo aqui
<Adiumy> AndreNoel, caramba hein que coisa...
<rafaelstanley> :\
<AndreNoel> alguém aqui é de porto alegre?
<pLp> Sou de Bagé, 3h de ônibus de lá
<AndreNoel> queria notícias de lá, a gente quer mandar uma coroa...
<pLp> Caralho
<xGrind> AndreNoel; mas qndo foi isso? no sejalivre nao diz
<pLp> É
<Ursinha> foi hoje
<AndreNoel> pelo que encontrei no facebook foi hoje mesmo
<pLp> E ele estava a quanto tempo longe
<pLp> ?
<pLp> A última postagem no Twitter foi em Outubro
<ricardojorge> eentão é verdade sobre o andre gondin?
<RxDx> Maninho, valeu
<Maninho> RxDx, este host ale é show, acredito ter Python
<RxDx> Maninho, nao entrou o site
<Maninho> 0.0
<RxDx> acho q ta escrito errado
<RxDx> mas tentei megabyte.com tb e nada
<Maninho> nem
<Maninho> copiei direto
<RxDx> Maninho, ta entrnado ai?
<Maninho> sim
<pLp> Meu deus cara...
<Maninho> morrer ré natural
<Maninho> *é
<Geowany[work]> ?
<Maninho> RxDx, http://imgbin.org/images/5517.png
<pLp> Eu sei cara
<pLp> Mas poxa
<pLp> Eu passei quase que 4 anos junto com ele, aprendendo etc
<pLp> Básicamente ele me ensinou a usar Linux
<RxDx> Maninho, puts q estranho.. nao deu aqui
<RxDx> mas dps tento de novo.. valeu
<Geowany[work]> velho
<Geowany[work]> isso é brincadeira né?
<Maninho> cara pode ser ip
<Geowany[work]> Andre_Gondim morreu?
<Geowany[work]> ???????????????????
<Maninho> eles colocaram no drop o brasil
<barna> Geowany[work], pelo q parece num é brincadeira não!
<Maninho> RxDx, vc consegue abrir isto? http://www.colocem.megabyet.net
<Maninho> é do host q lhe passei
<RxDx> nao
<RxDx> só esse site q nao abre
<Maninho> tenso
<Maninho> ae ferrou
<Daekdroom> Opa.
<Daekdroom> Vi no twitter agora.
<Maninho> ae alguém manja de hostsentry, e tem uma config de responsabilidade?
<pLp> Daekdroom Está falando do André?
<Daekdroom> Sim.
<pLp> Putz, ele se foi mesmo cara.
<pLp> Acho que foi um dos únicos por aqui que me ajudava
<pLp> Tirava dúvidas
<AndreNoel> Geowany[work], infelizmente é verdade
<AndreNoel> pLp, ele era quase onipresent
<AndreNoel> e
<AndreNoel> dá até pra ver o usuário dele aí logado
<AndreNoel> eu mesmo não consigo dar essa atenção que ele dava
<pLp> Cara, vocês tem certeza?
<pLp> Meu deus cara
<icefusion> se eh sobre o falecimento do andré infelizmente é
<icefusion> vi uma movimentação no facebook
<icefusion> vários recados direcionados a ele
<icefusion> :(
<ricardojorge> infeliz/ pelo twitter é que eu consegui crer: https://twitter.com/#!/search/andre%20gondin
<pLp> É que não saiu nenhuma notícia
<pLp> Digo
<pLp> Oficial sabe/
<pLp> * ?
<pLp> Apenas aquela do Seja Livre
<pLp> Mas, nada
<pLp> Aliás
<AndreNoel> estou escrevendo um post para sair no planeta ubuntu-br
<pLp> Ele estava morando aonde?
<AndreNoel> mas não consegui um contato com a família ainda
<AndreNoel> porto alegre
<ElDeablo> se isso for brincadeira, é de muito mal gosto.
<pLp> Sim
<pLp> Cara
<pLp> Não saiu nada ainda no ClicRBS
<pLp> Nem na lista de óbitos
<Adiumy> saiu nesse site tambem http://blog.gleidsonlm.com/2011/11/estrelas-tambem-morrem.html
<icefusion> ElDeablo, concordo
<Maninho> po cara sem chance
<Maninho> saca http://andregondim.eti.br/ubuntu/sudo-aptitude-vida-nova/
<barna> esse texto ta em mais alguns site/blogs, mas é o mesmo da http://sejalivre.org/?p=5698
<Bhior> Boa noite
<Maninho> com problema na sintax, mas parece coerente
<Adiumy> O joão santana do http://ubuntex.blogspot.com postou agorinha uma mensagem na lista do ubuntu-br-pb acabei de receber
<Bhior> http://sejalivre.org/?p=5698
<Bhior> ele morreu? duh
<Maninho> po cara
<Adiumy> ubuntu-br-pe desculpa
<Maninho> fibrose cistica
 * Maninho acredita que estao de zuera, vorta pro iptables
<icefusion> a ursula não ia postar coisas a toa tb neh
<icefusion> ainda mais ela
<AndreNoel> eu e a Ursinha estamos aqui no UDS, ficamos sabendo pela internet tb, mas os amigos dele todos estão escrevendo no facebook dele
<pLp> Putz cara
<icefusion> AndreNoel, :(
<icefusion> AndreNoel, eu vi la no face dele mesmo..muitas mensagens :(
<licensed> porra mano
<licensed> Andre_Gondim, falae maluco, que tao te trollando
<licensed> =/
<pLp> Como pode ele ter morrido depois do dia dos finados
<FernandoBasso> Shame.
<pLp> Cara, só pode ser brincadeira, não saiu NADA nos jornais
<pLp> Nem no obituário
<pLp> De POA
<pLp> http://zerohora.clicrbs.com.br/zerohora/jsp/index.jspx?name=Andr%25E9+Gondim&firstDate=&secondDate=&uf=1&local=1&action=searchObituary&channelId=9&firstRow=0&pageSize=5&section=Obituario
<FernandoBasso> http://sejalivre.org/?p=5698
<pLp> http://t.co/8Z2DSTEu Faça já sua contribuição e participe desta grande mobilização social #teleton2011 #ad
<pLp> Essa foi a penúltima postagem dele no Facebook
<Maninho> ae alguém recomenda o amanda?
<MatheusNg> Acabei de ver na fanpage do Vida de Programador uma nota do falecimento do Andre Gondim... é sério isso?
<pLp> De acordo com que fiquei sabendo, sim
<icefusion> galera pelas mensagens no facebook da esposa dele...infelizmente nao é um engano
<MatheusNg> caraca
<licensed> Andre_Gondim, ping?
<MatheusNg> acabei de ver no face tbm... agora entrei aqui e vi o nick dele como ausente... tbm imaginei que fosse algum engano.
<licensed> =((
<MatheusNg> :(
<pLp> Porran, parece que quase ninguém da comunidade está dando bola
<barna> o nick dele ta ausente a 52 horas!
<MatheusNg> alguém sabe o que houve?
<Al3xsandr0> Eu fiquei sabendo agora
<Al3xsandr0> poxa vida =/
<xGrind> Inativo por: 2 dias, 4 horas, 15 minutos
<xGrind> Conectado desde: 1/11/2011 15:54:38
<crimeboy> Andre_Gondim: boa passagem brother, que a luz divina te leve de volta
<pLp> Vou ficar escutando a Suite #4 de Bach, Prelude em sua homenagem
<icefusion> pLp cara...foi de repente.....creio que ficar condenando a comunidade não é uma coisa que ele gostaria com certeza...
<pLp> Não estou falando disso cara
<pLp> Estou falando da comunidade internacional, o pessoal que conhecia ele.
<AndreNoel> MatheusNg, eu que coloquei lá
<sacramento> galera sou novo no canal e estou lendo as conversa , lamento pela perda
<pLp> Não quero condenar ninguém
<pLp> Aliás, ninguém merece
<pLp> E nunca vai
<Maninho> bom ele sempre rezava as regras do canal a risca não?
<barna> sacramento, Bem Vindo a Comunidade Ubuntu Br, pena te chego numa hora tão triste p/ nos!
<icefusion> realmente perder uma grande pessoa como ele ja é um sofrimento bem grande para a comunidade :(
<crimeboy> ele ja tinah vencido bastante, tinha feito transplante duplo de pulmao
<AndreNoel> o Gondim segurava a comunidade em muitas frentes: era presente no IRC,, na tradução, no conselho, nos contatos internacionais
<MatheusNg> AndreNoel, :(
<crimeboy> ele era atuante.
<icefusion> AndreNoel, realmente :(
<AndreNoel> pra fazer o que ele fazia, vamos precisar de pelo menos uns 5 bem dedicados...
<pLp> Verdade
<Guest13784> ola. Alguem pode dar uma dica: database connection error. estou usando ubuntu 11.10, postgres 9.1 e moodle 2.1. eu consigo acessar o postgres com o pgadmin3 mas ao instalar o moodle tem a mensagem de erro de coneccao
<pLp> Dedicação era o apelido dele
<AndreNoel> já que entrou mais gente aqui no canal, vou perguntar de novo: alguém de porto alegre aí?
<icefusion> AndreNoel, é....como disseram os bons morrem logo :(
<AndreNoel> Guest13784, passei por isso, pvt
<sacramento> ate mais pessoal to saindo
<Guest13784> nao sei o que fazer. ja olhei em todos os lugares possiveis.
<Guest13784> Andre, pode me dar uma dica?
<AndreNoel> te chamei no pvt, vê aí
<Guest13784> desculpe, nao sei como faz, novo aqui
<AndreNoel> tranquilo
<AndreNoel> olha só
<AndreNoel> foi depois da atualização isso?
<AndreNoel> na atualização ele está instalando o 9.1 e os bancos estão ainda na pasta do 8.4
<AndreNoel> vou passar um link bem prático
<AndreNoel> até ia fazer um post sobre isso ontem e me enrolei
<icefusion> galera meus sentimentos a todos...força a todos...e que Deus conforte a todos...um abraço...
<icefusion> eu não tenho mais acesso a irc no trabalho
<AndreNoel> http://askubuntu.com/questions/66194/upgrading-to-11-10-also-upgraded-my-postgres-from-8-4-to-9-1-data-lost
<AndreNoel> icefusion, valeu
<pLp> AndreNoel, Meu amigo avisou que vai tentar entrar em contato com um amigo de lá.
<icefusion> mas quem precisar de uma força em programação ou linux
<icefusion> soh add
<icefusion> http://www.facebook.com/icefusion01
<AndreNoel> pLp, obrigado
<icefusion> abração aew
<AndreNoel> pLp, quero ver se consigo informações sobre o velório para mandar uma coroa
<pLp> Cara, espero que seja um enorme engano
<pLp> Sério
<AndreNoel> pLp, seria bom, mas acho difícil
<pLp> Queria ter pelo menos o número dele
<pLp> Ou de alguém de lá que fosse perto
<pLp> Esse amigo, vai ligar para um outro amigo que mora por lá. Fica difícil pra caramba
<pLp> Os americanos já estão sabendo da notícia
<AndreNoel> é, nós espalhamos aqui
<Maninho> xo ligar pro cel do cara
<pLp> Gente...
<Adiumy> opa pLp
<pLp> Ligaram para um colega dele da faculdade dele.
<pLp> Ele realmente morreu
<pLp> Caralho
<xGrind> ;/
<Ursinha> os americanos tão sabendo da noticia pq ele era importante... assim que eu postei no facebook eles vieram falar comigo na hora
<Ursinha> tá todo mundo triste
<pLp> Não tem como não estar
<xGrind> estranho q ainda nao foi pro planeta ubuntu brasil
<Ursinha> || Descanse em Paz, Andre_Gondim :'( || Ubuntu 11.10 Oneiric Ocelot saiu!! - http://ubuntu-br.org/ -- Baixem torrents! || Canal técnico do Ubuntu em Português do Brasil || Regras do IRC:  http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/Regras || Erros/saídas de mais de 3 linhas? - !paste || Reportar um abuso? - !abuso | motivo || offtopic: ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<AndreNoel> xGrind, já mandei, mas demora pra atualizar
<Ursinha> mano, vai ser foda
<Adiumy> se o Andre_Gondim tinha uma missão, ele a cumpriu bem #RIP
<AndreNoel> xGrind, o http://planet.ubuntu.com atualiza mais rápido
<AndreNoel> olha lá
<Maninho> Ursinha, esqueceu do /topic msg?
<xGrind> uhum
<Maninho> atual: Tópico para #ubuntu-br é: || Ubuntu 11.10 Oneiric Ocelot saiu!! - http://ubuntu-br.org/ -- ...
<barna> bota foda nisso!
<pLp> Que escreveu o post no planet.ubuntu.com?
<AndreNoel> eu
<pLp> Ah sim, foi mal, recém cliquei no link
<AndreNoel> ok
* Ursinha changed the topic of #ubuntu-br to: || Descanse em Paz, Andre_Gondim :'( || Ubuntu 11.10 Oneiric Ocelot saiu!! - http://ubuntu-br.org/ -- Baixem torrents! || Canal técnico do Ubuntu em Português do Brasil || Regras do IRC:  http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/Regras || Erros/saídas de mais de 3 linhas? - !paste || Reportar um abuso? - !abuso | motivo || offtopic: ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<Maninho> =]
<Ursinha> valeu..
<pLp> AndreNoel e Ursinha, vocês estão na UDS?
<AndreNoel> sim
<Maninho> magina nem foi nada
<pLp> Espero que o pessoal faça alguma homenagem amanhã
<xGrind> AndreNoel; oq e' UDS ?
<Adiumy> xGrind, http://andrenoel.com.br/2011/10/29/uds-p-ai-vamos-nozes/
<Adiumy> xGrind, http://andrenoel.com.br/2011/11/02/uds-p-participe-a-distancia/
<pLp> xGrind, UDS = Ubuntu Developer Summit
<xGrind> tendi
<MatheusNg> galera, vou indo nessa... meus sentimentos pelo Andre Gondim.
<Pskol> o q aconteceu com o andre gomdin???
<pLp> Acabei de descobrir que o tweak que eu estava desenvolvendo para o Android já vem nativo no Ice Cream Sandwich.
<Ursinha> Pskol: ele faleceu hoje de manha
<Ursinha> :(
<Pskol> Ursinha, eita
<Pskol> Ursinha, como?
<pLp> Se o Gondim estivesse aqui ele diria: "Vai em frente cara, o mundo de softwares é assim mesmo, sempre vai ter alguma coisa para tentar ultrapassar, mas você tem que seguir"
<Ursinha> Pskol: ele tinha complicacoes decorrentes de um transplante de pulmão
<Ursinha> ele diria isso mesmo :(
<Pskol> caramba
<pLp> Ele sempre dizia isso pra mim. Sempre estava me apoiando para desenvolver minha coisas.
<pLp> Ele não se preocupava com o fato da minha idade, nem nada
<pLp> Porra
<pLp> Que saudade
<Adiumy> já atualizou lá no Planeta
<Adiumy> http://planeta.ubuntu-br.org/
<Ursinha> é foda
<Adiumy> foda e meio
<Ursinha> to olhando essa tela aqui faz meia hora sem conseguir me mexer
<Adiumy> vc tinha contato direto com ele né Ursinha ?
<Ursinha> Adiumy: sim.. ele era meu amigo mesmo
<Ursinha> de se falar quase todo dia
<skate_forever> Não conhecia André, mas acompanhava seu trabalho...
<skate_forever> Só posso dizer que ele era "foda", conseguir mover montanhas pra ajudar muita gente
<skate_forever> *conseguia
<bino> boa noite
<barna> acho q num ta muito não bino! :(
<bino> =(
<bino> um grande ícone no Software Livre e do Ubuntu Brasil
<barna> exato! um dia muito triste p/ todos nos!
<Ursinha> afe cara
<barna> ta foda Ursinha! to no trabalho, mas num to conseguindo fazer nada!
#ubuntu-br 2011-11-04
<claudio-tux> boa
<claudio-tux> alguem aqui usa o keypassx?
<claudio-tux> alguem?
<claudio-tux> claudio@byteware-tecnologia.com.brbyte.tech#pe2011
<Adiumy> claudio-tux, keypassx? do que se trata?
<claudio-tux> gerenciador de senhas
<claudio-tux> para sites email etc
<Maninho> ae quem usa ubuntu pode corrigir se existe o pacote (openssh)?
<claudio-tux> baixei
<claudio-tux> mas nao sei como configurar
<Adiumy> Maninho, openssh-client - cliente secure shell (SSH), para acesso seguro a máquinas remotas
<Adiumy> openssh-server - secure shell (SSH) server, for secure access from remote machines
<claudio-tux> nem vejo um tuto a respeito
<Maninho> po trocaram o nome vlw
<Adiumy> =)
<Adiumy> claudio-tux, vou dar uma olhada
<Maninho> po ubuntu so de vista, alguém ae ajuda o gpg a start o openssh
 * Maninho pq rc.d start openssh =S
<Adiumy> Maninho, como é?
<Maninho> po vey
<Maninho> ele so precisa dar um start no openssh-server
<Adiumy> até onde eu sei depois que vc instala ele inicia o serviço
<Maninho> puts
<Maninho> gpg, entao ssh root@localhost -p22
<Adiumy> se for na 22 nem precisa especificar porta
<Maninho> só pra manter o costume
<Adiumy> XD
<Celso> estou abaixo ou acima?
<Celso> errei
<Celso> :)
<Adiumy> ??
<Maninho> cara essa de autostart apos install fica tenso
<Adiumy> pare o serviço então
<Adiumy> nos sistemas baseado em debian o comportamento padrão é esse
<Adiumy> sudo service ssh stop
<Adiumy> XD
<bino> /etc/init.d/ssh [start / stop]
<xGrind> o ubuntu ta mostrando atualizações pra voces?
<Adiumy> xGrind, não, eu não uso as atualizações em modo grafico
<Adiumy> atualizo quando eu quero
<Adiumy> XD
<xGrind> estranho, aparece nada . dae dou um update , dae aparece :D
<Celso> xGrind, aqui tb. está assim
<xGrind> Celso; estranho
<xGrind> vo mudar um negocio nele pra ver
<Celso> dei um update e apareceu trocentos pacotes praatualizar
<xGrind> Celso; olha no Canais de Software. Esta marcado pra mostrar semanalmente, muda pra imediatamente pra ver se melhora
<xGrind> tem alguma coisa usando qt aki ¬¬
<vitorlobo> caraca
<vitorlobo> é serio isso q andre morreu??
<vitorlobo> Andre_Gondim,  o.O
<vitorlobo> Ursinha, o.o
<Ursinha> vitorlobo: :(
<Patricia> vitorlobo mais um grande amigo :S
<Ursinha> queria que fosse mentira :(
<vitorlobo> caraca
<novato_br> nossa, andré gondim?
<vitorlobo> novato_br, sim
<vitorlobo> o.o
<tkruise> esse Andre_Gondim  ta morto?
<vitorlobo> tkruise,  ta
<Ursinha> ele faleceu hoje de manha...
<vitorlobo> Ursinha,  n deveriam usar o nick dele ....
<novato_br> que pena, o universo da TI brasileira perde um grande colaborador
<Ursinha> vitorlobo: é o usuario dele mesmo...
<tkruise> é ele usando o nick dele..
<Ursinha> ficou logado....
<vitorlobo> Ursinha,  isso sim é sinistro
<tkruise> * [Andre_Gondim] idle 54:59:05, signon: Tue Nov  1 15:54:38
<vitorlobo> meu Deus
<vitorlobo> :|
<vitorlobo> Ursinha,  ele era teu companheiro de trampo ne
<vitorlobo> :|
<tkruise> morreu de?
<vitorlobo> tkruise,  doençça nos pulmoes é oq me parece
<Ursinha> tkruise: complicações devido a um transplante de pulmão
<tkruise> teenso
<pereba|2> quem?
<pereba|2> Ande_Gondim hmm
<claudio-tux> vcs tao matando o Andre?
<claudio-tux> rsrs
<pereba|2> [22:53:37] <tkruise> esse Andre_Gondim  ta morto?
<pereba|2> [22:53:45] <vitorlobo> tkruise,  ta
<Celso> xGrind, deixa pré-lançamentos grifado?
<pereba|2> os culpados ai
<Celso> não suportadas
<xGrind> uhum. deixa normal
<xGrind> Celso; so' muda um negocio
<Pskol> da op pra ele
<Ursinha> claudio-tux: o Andre_Gondim faleceu hoje de manha
<Ursinha> eu queria muito que fosse brincadeira, mas não é
<claudio-tux> Ursinha: serio mesmo?
<xGrind> Celso; qndo houver outras atualizações : exibir imediatamente
<claudio-tux> o que ele ta fazendo no irc?
<xGrind> eu fiz isso e ja abriu a parada de atualizaçao
<vitorlobo> claudio-tux,  é bot dele
<Ursinha> claudio-tux: o usuario ficou logado
<Celso> xGrind, mudei
<Ursinha> não é bot, ficou logado
<claudio-tux> morreu de que?
<tkruise> n é bot
<tkruise> ele logou segunda feira
<claudio-tux> falei com ele ontem
<claudio-tux> custo a acreditar que isso é verdade
<vitorlobo> claudio-tux,  complicaçoes no transplante dos pulmoes
<claudio-tux> transplante de pulmao?
<claudio-tux> rsrsrsr
<Celso> transplante é complicado
<claudio-tux> isso nao existe
<Pskol> http://br-linux.org/2011/nota-de-falecimento-andre-gondim/
<vitorlobo> claudio-tux,  vai no site dele e ve entao
<claudio-tux> caraca velho
<claudio-tux> que perda
<Celso> os remedios pra evitar a rejeição é forte
<Celso> alem de caros
<claudio-tux> qual problema ele tinha nos pulmoes?
<Ursinha> chama fibrose cistica
<claudio-tux> puts, ontem mesmo ele me ajudou com o ubuntu one
<Ursinha> ele fez transplante dos dois pulmoes
<Ursinha> ontem?
<Ursinha> claudio-tux: ontem!?
<claudio-tux> foi
<claudio-tux> ontem, feriado
<Ursinha> ele tava na uti desde segunda
<vitorlobo> Ursinha,  q idade ele tinha?
<claudio-tux> rapaz
<tkruise> 24
<Ursinha> e eu acredito mesmo que ele estivesse na internet
<Ursinha> 29
<tkruise> no site ta 24
<Ursinha> ta errado, é 29
<tkruise> ah sim
<claudio-tux> entao tinha alguem usando o nick dele
<Ursinha> não, era ele mesmo
<Ursinha> ele sempre tava internado e sempre trabalhando
<Ursinha> no ubuntu
<claudio-tux> será, na uti trabalhando
<Ursinha> ele era teimoso
<claudio-tux> acho dificil
<Ursinha> vc não o conhecia então...
<claudio-tux> verdade, não conhecia mesmo
<claudio-tux> mas ja li varias coisas que ele postou
<tyler-vortex> dae galere
<tyler-vortex> zip googlemaps
<tyler-vortex> zip error: Nothing to do! (googlemaps.zip)
<tyler-vortex> whatt?
<claudio-tux> meus pesames a familia dele
<claudio-tux> a comunidade linux perde muito com isso
<tyler-vortex> humm
<tyler-vortex> Finalmente encontrei, thanks
<marcos> porq  no  novo  ubuntu  não  tem  a  opção  reiniciar?
<ubuntero> marcos, clicando em desligar aparece o botão de reiniciar
<Patricia> sudo rebook
<Patricia> sudo reboot
<Patricia> ^^
<Patricia> shutdown -r now
<Patricia> :D
<marcos> é  mesmo  kkk
<sacramento> boa noite
<marcos> não  tinha  reparado
<marcos> mas  era  pra  ter  tbm  nas  opcões  né
<ubuntero> marcos, se fosse seguir o gnome shell nem o desligar teria
<corvolino> ElDeablo,
<Demolidor[LUTO]> corvolino olha o link no twitter.
<ElDeablo> fla corvolino
<corvolino> porra
<corvolino> q merda
<corvolino> af
<Demolidor[LUTO]> :c/
<Demolidor[LUTO]> corvolino viu agora mano?
<corvolino> sim
<corvolino> vi tu falando
<Demolidor[LUTO]> pois é mano. :c/
<Demolidor[LUTO]> Patricia :c)
<Demolidor[LUTO]> Vou continuar o trampo aqui na calma.
<vitorlobo> Ursinha,  ele tinha filhos?
<Demolidor[LUTO]> vitorlobo Nao.
<Demolidor[LUTO]> Somente esposa.
<vitorlobo> caraca a esposa dele deve ta boladona
<vitorlobo> :|
<Demolidor[LUTO]> é :c/
<vitorlobo> Demolidor[LUTO],  de repente ela leia oq a gente mandar pro nick dele q ta online
<vitorlobo> ou os pais sei la..
<Ursinha> :(
<Patricia> Demolidor[LUTO], oi quanto tempo hein
<Patricia> oi Ursinha
<Ursinha> oi..
<Demolidor[LUTO]> Ursinha ele esta em boas maos e boas companhia amiga, Jobs e Ritchie
<Demolidor[LUTO]> Patricia sumi mesmo :c/
<Demolidor[LUTO]> *companhias
<Ursinha> o jobs foi e quis colocar mac em tudo lá, ai o ritchie chegou e falou "para com essa porra toda, chama lá o Gondim pra botar Ubuntu"
<Demolidor[LUTO]> *_*
<Demolidor[LUTO]> Adorei ler isso.
<Patricia> Demolidor[LUTO], ^^ pois é ne o preso que se paga ^^
<Patricia> :(
<Ursinha> se ele estivesse aqui ele ia estar fazendo piada, com certeza...
<ubuntero> Ursinha, o André já tinha confirmado a participação na gravação do Opencast, eu estava esperando terminar o UDS para marcar, vamos gravar em homenagem a ele?
<Demolidor[LUTO]> Ursinha fiz uma homenagem no meu face pra ele. :c)
<Ursinha> ubuntero: vamos sim..
<Demolidor[LUTO]> eu cabeça dura não o ouvia quando ele falava para eu não parar de usar ubuntu
<Demolidor[LUTO]> :c/
<Demolidor> Bem, vou continuar com o serviço aqui. Abraços.
<Maninho> dae Patricia deixa de tristeza, não borre a maquiagem, vamos compilar um kernel novo? chegue pra ca
<ElDeablo> Demolidor: e ai sobrinho
<Demolidor> ElDeablo fala tio
<ElDeablo> ficou sabendo né?
<ElDeablo> =/
<Demolidor> ElDeablo sim :c/
<Demolidor> fiquei quase 1 hora não acreditando. Até ler todo o planeta.
<ElDeablo> pois é, eu até fiquei sem acreditar, pensei que fosse alguma brincadeira, mas constatei não.
<Ursinha> afe
<Ursinha> :(
<Demolidor> :co
<Ursinha> vou dormir antes que a cabeça exploda
<Ursinha> boa noite pra vcs
<Ursinha> até amanhã
<Demolidor> Boa noite Ursinha
<Demolidor> até.
<ubuntero> Ursinha, boa noite
<Celsinho> peregrinator_six,
<Celsinho> \o/
<Celsinho> corvolino, iai, :)
<Celsinho> Ursinha, oiex =*
<corvolino> oi Celsinho
<Giverny> Andre_Gondim descanse em paz
<Pskol> Andre_Gondim descanse em paz
<Pskol> vo nessa, t+
<Giverny> foda eu pertubava o cara e nem sabia
<Giverny> que ele tinha essas paradas
<Patricia> muitas pessoas fazia o mesmo, mas não pense nisso[...]
<Giverny> Patricia se eu soubesse não teria brincando
<Patricia> Giverny, é questão cultural relaxa entendo
<Patricia> agorinha estava vendo umas pessoas se matando >> https://launchpad.net/~andregondim : deny
<Patricia> Giverny, só não fique nesses sentimentos vai fazer mal a você...
<Patricia> complicado é o nick on as pessoas vao tentar falar vai ficar complicado ddos no server
<Giverny> quem tá com o nick dele Patricia
<Giverny> ?
<Patricia> ninguem
<Giverny> :/
<Patricia> apenas os sentimentos
<vitorlobo> Giverny,  morrer online no irc
<vitorlobo> realmente
<vitorlobo> essa nem eu seria capaz
<Celsinho> nossa, ele está Online,
<Celsinho> agora que reparei, :@
<Patricia> é so deixar no daemon ^^
<Giverny> :/
<Giverny> vitorlobo ia ser o cúmulo né
<Celsinho> como ficaram sabendo da noticia? :/
<Patricia> euu por cel
<Giverny> Celsinho até no vida de programador
<vitorlobo> Celsinho,  tem no site dele, br-linux etc
<Giverny> o cara lançou uma nota
<Giverny> no br-linux
<Giverny> em tudo
<Celsinho> eu vi,
<Celsinho> Patricia, voce mora aonde?
<vitorlobo> quale o comando pra deixar o irc em utf-8 mesmo?
<Patricia> it
<vitorlobo> italia
<vitorlobo> -.-
<vitorlobo> Patricia,  ainda?
<Patricia> ainda
<Giverny>  /charset
<Celsinho> como assim vitorlobo utf-8 ?
<vitorlobo> Celsinho,  o coding do xchat no irc
<Patricia> vitorlobo, windows?
<vitorlobo> Patricia,  poisé.... meu pc queimou a placa mae
<vitorlobo> :|
<vitorlobo> to no note de meu pai win7
<vitorlobo> ça bosta
<Patricia> mmm no inicio da sessao
<Giverny> mano conheci esse cara a uns 10 anos atrás
<Patricia> vai ter character set:
<Giverny> pertubando aqui no irc
<Giverny> imagina o tanto de tempo
<Giverny> que o cara me aturou
<Giverny> =o
<Patricia> vitorlobo, achou?
<Celsinho> vitorlobo, mas oque faz?
<Patricia> quando abrir a informações do utilizador vc clica em editar vai estar no footer perto de close
<vitorlobo> Celsinho,  no windows o xchat fica lendo vcs tudo bugaado com acentos e teclas estranhas...vc tem q digitar um comando pra fixar
<Giverny> http://pastebin.com/5nsJ3xAW
<vitorlobo> a é isso mesmo
<vitorlobo> é /charset utf-8
<vitorlobo> pronto
<vitorlobo> =D
<Patricia> :P
<Celsinho> :D
<Celsinho> entendi!
<Celsinho> :D
<Celsinho> boa noite a todos,
<Celsinho> até amanha!
<Celsinho> :)
<Patricia> ate
 * Patricia Tutti pace
<Patricia> vitorlobo, também vou logo vou backupear tudo e format arch3 ^^ fui
<vitorlobo> Patricia,  axo q vou comprar um i5 :S
<vitorlobo> Patricia, a..e migrei pro debian
<Patricia> compra i5 nao vai jogar dinheiro fora
<Patricia> pega o i7
<vitorlobo> Patricia, é mais caaro
<vitorlobo> Patricia, da 500 conto mais caro
<vitorlobo> :|
<vitorlobo> to xei de grana n
<Patricia> mas vale cada euro
<Patricia> mas vale cada reais
<vitorlobo> Patricia,  o problema é q preciso de placa de video cara tbm dai i7 com placa de video cara
<Patricia> vitorlobo, economiza
<vitorlobo> fuuu
<Patricia> bem e mas vale apena
<Celsinho> Patricia,
<Celsinho> vitorlobo,
<vitorlobo> Patricia,  de qualquer modo ambos são 4 nucleos
<Celsinho> prefrerem notebook ou tablet?
<vitorlobo> o meu antigo so tinha 2
<vitorlobo> :P
<vitorlobo> Celsinho,  notebook
<Celsinho> porque?
<Patricia> Celsinho, desktop nao gosto de movel, me contento com celular
<vitorlobo> Celsinho,  ao meu ver, tablet é para funções corriqueiras de usuário hiper final....
<vitorlobo> Celsinho,  notebook é para isso e mais além
<Celsinho> é pode ser,
<Celsinho> Patricia, a sim,
<vitorlobo> tbm prefiro desktop
<Celsinho> eu aqui uso notebook
<vitorlobo> mas é bom ter um notebook como meio de transportar teu portifa caso precise
<Celsinho> mas estou pensando em comprar o ipad 2
<Celsinho> :)
<Celsinho> seila...
<Patricia> pra portifolio not é 10
<Celsinho> eu uso notebook, porque quando viajo tal, levo o mesmo e sem problemas!
<Patricia> eu levava meu desk compacto e pesado ^^
<Patricia> vou indo fui shutdown -r now
<thigh> foda mano
<thigh> to escrevendo um post
<Celsinho> tambem vou
<Celsinho> beijos Patricia
<Celsinho> abracos a todos!
<Celsinho> :)
<Cesar_Augusto> gente isto é sério
<Cesar_Augusto> http://softwarelivre.org/portal/governos/morre-andre-gondin-um-dos-icones-do-ubuntu-no-brasil
<Cesar_Augusto> Andre_Gondim:  ?
<Cesar_Augusto> Ursinha:  isto é sério  http://softwarelivre.org/portal/governos/morre-andre-gondin-um-dos-icones-do-ubuntu-no-brasil   ???????
<thigh> sim mano
<thigh> se acha que iam brincar com isso, foda + é a realidade
<thigh> :(
<Cesar_Augusto> bah , tá loco :(
<Cesar_Augusto> bah que droga
<Cesar_Augusto> menos 1 :(
<Giverny> tenso e eu brincava com o cara
<Giverny> veio
<Giverny> como fica
<Cesar_Augusto> sim
<Giverny> isso
<Cesar_Augusto> eu entrei no g+ agora e vi que o diogo pessoa tinha postado
<Cesar_Augusto> https://plus.google.com/u/0/105414091607270592669/posts?hl=pt-BR
<Cesar_Augusto> :(
<Giverny> http://pastebin.com/5nsJ3xAW
<Giverny> aqui a explicação
<Giverny> do primo dele
<Giverny> tá no br-linux a noticia
<Giverny> e no vida de programador
<Cesar_Augusto> vou ver
<Cesar_Augusto> :(
<Geowany> Andre_Gondim: ei!
<Geowany> cara
<Geowany> to sem acreditar que vc se foi!
<Geowany> -.-'
<Geowany> na boa galera
<Geowany> to triste pra caralho
<Geowany> Andre_Gondim: pow cara, onde vc tiver! da um jeito de continuar traduzindo o "melhor linux" existente
<k0w4L5k1> Geowany, ele foi pra onde...estou meio por fora
<Geowany> k0w4L5k1: ele morreu brother
<Geowany> na boa
<Giverny> http://pastebin.com/5nsJ3xAW
<Giverny> explicação
<k0w4L5k1> Geowany, kra desculpa...não sabia...kra sempre via ele aqui
<k0w4L5k1> Geowany, tenso
<Giverny> dai acho que
<Giverny> alguém da freenode
<Giverny> botou o nick dele ai
<Giverny> pra matar a saudade
<Geowany> k0w4L5k1: tenso mesmo
<Geowany> está no topico
<Geowany> Giverny: eu deixaria aí
<Geowany> em homenagem
<Giverny> :/
<deusr> alguem vivo?
<vitorlobo> deusr,  so quem morreu aqui foi andre gondim
<vitorlobo> :|
<deusr> hehe
<deusr> vitorlobo, tah usando 11.10?
<deusr> toh quase matando o Mark, hehe
<deusr> conseguiram estragar um monte de coisas
<deusr> o meu note escurece a tela depois de um tempo, e nao volta nunca mais, ehhe, eu tenho que abaixar a tela e levantar novamente..
<vitorlobo> deusr,  pior q ele morreu mesmo cara
<vitorlobo> deusr,  geral ta de luto ae
<deusr> o empathy o lixo de IM, a cartinha nao mostra mais como ausente, ocupado, e se tiver conversando com alguém ela nao muda de cor
<vitorlobo> deusr,  rpz..migrei pro debian mas n nesse pc..aqui ta windows infelizmente meu pc queimou
<deusr> porra, tah foda
<deusr> porra, conheci, ele, nem fiquei sabendo
<deusr> toh enrrolado com TCC
<deusr> foda
<vitorlobo> deusr,  www.projectzim.com
<vitorlobo> ve ae
<deusr> toh vendo aqui
<deusr> :/
<deusr> fui, até!
<staimeer> topic
<staimeer> clear
<staimeer> ll
<staimeer> bom dia all
<Cuki> bom dia staimeer
<Cuki> bom dia SOL
<Cuki> *http://letras.terra.com.br/raul-seixas/48306/
<Mano_Chao> galera... vi agora no ubunted... o que houve com o andre gondim????
<Mano_Chao> http://br-linux.org/2011/nota-de-falecimento-andre-gondim/
<Mano_Chao> meus sentimentos a familia e amigos do grande andre gondim
<Cuki> putz cara, que chato!!!
<Maninho> Patricia, celular desligado ou fora de area - foda, sabe o endereço?
<Maninho> ops
<spiga> aaa
<Geowany[work]> putz
<Geowany[work]> clima de velorio virtual
<LACabeza> manolos, tem diferença executar o comando "modprobe ipt_conntrack" e "modprobe ip_conntrack"  (notem que um é ipt_ e outro apenas ip_)
<LACabeza> ?
<Geowany[work]> LACabeza: não conheço esse ipt_conntrack
<LACabeza> eu dei uma olhada, parece que ipt_ é no redhat
<LACabeza> para debian, que eu uso, apenas ip_conntrack
<LACabeza> e é um módulo para firewall
<LACabeza> serve para gerenciar quantas conexões serão permitidas no servidor
<Guest93467> Olá pessoal
<allisson_> olá pessoal, tenho informações sobre o funeral do Andre_Gondim: " Comunicamos que a cerimônia funeral de André Gondim, será realizada no Crematório de Viamão, na Rua Senador Salgado Filho 2980, em frente ao Parque Saint’ Hilaire. O cerimonial de encerramento será realizado as 14 horas. "
<Guest93467> gostaria de saber como faço pra tivar a barra de rolagem do touch pad no ubuntu 11.10
<Guest93467> a configuração padrão não funcionou
<Guest93467> Meus sentimentos pela perda dele
<allisson_> Guest93467: obrigado
<Guest93467> O que ele era seu
<AndreNoel> allisson_, muito obrigado!
<allisson_> eu não vou poder ir porque a situação geográfica não permite que eu esteja lá, mas quem puder ir pra dar uma força por mim, tá valendo.
<Ursinha> allisson_: ele vai ser cremado?
<allisson_> Ursinha: pelo o que a irmã dele informou, sim
<Ursinha> allisson_: ele é foda até o ultimo minuto né
<allisson_> Ursinha: ele é :)
<AndreNoel> Ursinha, pode crer
<icefusion> yo o/
<Ursinha> pra quem não viu ainda
<Ursinha> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2011/11/04/ubuntu-community-mourns-the-loss-of-andre-gondim/
<icefusion> =/
<allisson_> Ursinha: eu não tinha visto
<AndreNoel> bacana ter saído no fridge
<claudio-tux> dia
<claudio-tux> boa tarde
<claudio-tux> pessoal, como instalo o google gadget no 11.10
<claudio-tux> ja varri o google mas nao encontrei
<claudio-tux> alguem pode me ajudar?
<AndreNoel> claudio-tux, nunca usei, mas vi agora no google e achei google gadgets pra sites
<AndreNoel> o que exatamente é o que você quer?
<al4nc4ds> eae AndreNoel ja usou installjammer para linux?
<AndreNoel> al4nc4ds, não
<AndreNoel> "InstallJammer Development Discontinued "
<al4nc4ds> sim mas pra um projeto aki da pra usar
<AndreNoel> recomendaria criar pacotes
<AndreNoel> de instalação
<al4nc4ds> quero portar um driver pra ele
<AndreNoel> ahhhh
<al4nc4ds> dificil de achar um linuxuser que o use
<OgMaciel> AndreNoel, o pessoal do UDS fez um minuto de silencio por ai?
<AndreNoel> fala OgMaciel, ainda não teve um momento onde estavam todos reunidos, vai ter depois do almoço
<AndreNoel> acredito que farão
<OgMaciel> AndreNoel, se puder, tira uma foto e tal por gentileza
<AndreNoel> OgMaciel, beleza
<OgMaciel> AndreNoel, seria bom tambem se a Canonical enviasse flores...
<OgMaciel> AndreNoel, e por ultimo, antes de ir embora pro Brasil, passa aqui em casa :)
<AndreNoel> nós já encomendamos como Ubuntu-BR, e o pessoal da Canonical disse que vai entrar em contato com a família, mas não sei o que vai fazer
<AndreNoel> e você mora muito longe daqui :D
<AndreNoel> meu voo sai no sábado
<OgMaciel> Andre_Gondim, longe e' um lugar que nao existe :)
<OgMaciel> tem voo direto pra' ca'
<OgMaciel> 1:45m
<AndreNoel> cara, vou ser sincero, eu queria muito...
<AndreNoel> mas estou sem condições
<AndreNoel> :)
<OgMaciel> AndreNoel, sei como e'... uma pena viu
<AndreNoel> e descobri que as coisas lá em casa estão explodindo (literalmente)
<OgMaciel> wow
<OgMaciel> tudo bem pelo menos?
<AndreNoel> explodiu uma mangueira de gás no prédio, eu sou o síndico...
<AndreNoel> tudo bem
<OgMaciel> aff
<AndreNoel> foi mais um susto
<OgMaciel> beleza
<OgMaciel> bem, bom proveito ai entao
<AndreNoel> mas o negócio vai ser enrolado quando eu chegar
<AndreNoel> :P
<AndreNoel> valeu
<AndreNoel> um conselho: nunca seja síndico
<AndreNoel> :P
<OgMaciel> se encontrar com o Ken Vandine, fala pra' ele que eu disse "sup?"
<OgMaciel> hehehe beleza
<AndreNoel> sup?
<AndreNoel> ok
<OgMaciel> o Ken mora aqui tbm
<AndreNoel> hmmm, legal
<Geowany[work]> Digite "do a barrel roll" no Google, clique em Enter e seja feliz!
<AKQJ10> Geowany[work], velha
<AKQJ10> acho que mais velha que pesquisar por "tilt"
<AKQJ10> mas boa..
<AKQJ10> esse tal de google.. tsc.. tsc.. sempre surpreendendo.
<AKQJ10> poxa
<claudio-tux> pessoal to com problema no ubuntu one + tomboy
<AKQJ10> não sabia que o Andre_Gondim era gaúcho..
<claudio-tux> no painel inicial do one diz que tenho uma nota
<claudio-tux> mas quando entro em notas não tem nada
<claudio-tux> quando mando o tomboy sincronizar com o ubuntu one
<claudio-tux> esta dando um erro exatamente nessa nota
<claudio-tux> alguem sabe como zero tudo da minha conta no ubuntu one?
<claudio-tux> quero limpar legar
<ProfDoidao> claudio-tux,  apaga as coisas da pasta
<ninjjax> claudio-tux: no terminal como sudo rm -rf /home/nomedeusuario/.*
<claudio-tux> ProfDoidao: quero zerar tudo, tipo formataar
<claudio-tux> no site
<claudio-tux> na minha conta
<ProfDoidao> vai na  pasta home
<claudio-tux> nao no meu computador
<ProfDoidao> a tá
<claudio-tux> quero zerar todas as minhas notas
<ProfDoidao> entra no ubnuntu one[
<ProfDoidao> lá mostra tudo que vc tem
<ProfDoidao> basta apaar
<ninjjax> claudio-tux: no terminal como sudo rm -rf /home/nomedeusuario/.*
<claudio-tux> entao
<claudio-tux> na pagina inicial diz que tenho uma nota
<claudio-tux> mas quando entro em notas, nao tem nenhuma
<claudio-tux> o pro esta justamente ai
<claudio-tux> como apago ela?
<ProfDoidao> entra no painel
<ProfDoidao> vai em pastas nas nuves
<claudio-tux> como ?
<claudio-tux> ja fussei o pai dos burros
<ProfDoidao> quando vc entra na pasta nas nuvens não te da a opção de apagar as pastas que estão lá?
<claudio-tux> tenho velho
<claudio-tux> esqueca as pastas
<claudio-tux> o problema esta nas notas
<claudio-tux> ta doidao mesmo
<claudio-tux> hehehe
<ProfDoidao> rs
<ProfDoidao> é que o meu esta  desabilitado
<ProfDoidao> vo abilitar aqui
<ProfDoidao> mas estranho normalmente ele tem a opção apagar
<ProfDoidao> vc ja olho o help-ubuntu.org
<ProfDoidao> ?
<claudio-tux> entao
<claudio-tux> o pro é essa nota alma sebosa
<claudio-tux> ela aparece e nao tem ao mesmo tempo
<ProfDoidao> tem como me mostrar o print
<ProfDoidao> ?
<claudio-tux> sei la
<claudio-tux> onde eu posto a imagem?
<aguitel> alguem sabe de que morreu andre gondim ?
<ProfDoidao> eu entri aqui hoje
<Ursinha> aguitel: de complicações decorrentes de um transplante de pulmão que ele fez 2 anos atrás
<aguitel> Ursinha, obrigado
<Ursinha> || Descanse em Paz, Andre_Gondim! :'( || Descanse em Paz, Andre_Gondim :'( || Ubuntu 11.10 Oneiric Ocelot saiu!! - http://ubuntu-br.org/ -- Baixem torrents! || Canal técnico do Ubuntu em Português do  Brasil || Regras do IRC:  http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/Regras || Erros/saídas de mais de 3 linhas? - !paste || Reportar um abuso? - !abuso | motivo || offtopic: ##ubuntu-br-offtopic || Ubuntu 11.10 Oneiric Ocelot saiu!! - http://ubuntu-br.org/ -
<Ursinha> argh
<Ursinha> || Descanse em Paz, Andre_Gondim! http://goo.gl/Ce1HC || Ubuntu 11.10 Oneiric Ocelot saiu!! - http://ubuntu-br.org/ -- Baixem torrents! || Canal técnico do Ubuntu em Português do  Brasil || Regras do IRC:  http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/Regras || Erros/saídas de mais de 3 linhas? - !paste || Reportar um abuso? - !abuso | motivo || offtopic: ##ubuntu-br-offtopic || Ubuntu 11.10 Oneiric Ocelot saiu!! - http://ubuntu-br.org/ -- Baixem torrents! ||
* Ursinha changed the topic of #ubuntu-br to: || Descanse em Paz, Andre_Gondim! http://goo.gl/Ce1HC || Ubuntu 11.10 Oneiric Ocelot saiu!! - http://ubuntu-br.org/ -- Baixem torrents! || Canal técnico do Ubuntu em Português do  Brasil || Regras do IRC:  http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/Regras || Erros/saídas de mais de 3 linhas? - !paste || Reportar um abuso? - !abuso | motivo || offtopic: ##ubuntu-br-offtopic || Ubuntu 11.10 Oneiric
<Ursinha> ae
* Ursinha changed the topic of #ubuntu-br to: || Descanse em Paz, Andre_Gondim! http://goo.gl/Ce1HC || Ubuntu 11.10 Oneiric Ocelot saiu!! - http://ubuntu-br.org/ -- Baixem torrents! || Canal técnico do Ubuntu em Português do  Brasil || Regras do IRC:  http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/Regras || Erros/saídas de mais de 3 linhas? - !paste || Reportar um abuso? - !abuso | motivo || offtopic: ##ubuntu-br-offtopic ||
<Ursinha> mal o flood
<Pskol> ¬¬
<Pskol> :D
<Cbterra> olá boa tarde
<Ursinha> telefonica 15 Ursula boa tarde em que posso ajuda-lo?
<Cbterra> alguém poderia me indicar um substituto para o msn com cam aqui no ubuntu?
<Ursinha> Cbterra: tem o amsn
<Ursinha> se vc quiser usar o msn mesmo, senão tem o skype
<Cbterra> andei pesquisando mas falaram que está meio abandonado....
<Cbterra> é que esse note é da minha irmã e estou intalando o ubuntu para ela
<Ursinha> Cbterra: da uma olhada no empathy, pelo menos o suporte de camera no gtalk funciona belezinha
<Ursinha> as vezes pra msn camera funciona também
<Cbterra> hehehe
<Cbterra> vou dar uma olhada aqui.....valeu Ursinha pela ajuda......
<Ursinha> por nada, qualquer coisa vem ai de novo
<rickwap> boa noite pessoal
<rickwap> que programa uso para baixar ficheiros torrents no linux?
<staimeer> utorrent ?
<rickwap> sim
<rickwap> boa noite barna
<barna> bom dia!
<rickwap> sim utorrent staimeer
<rickwap> barna: conheces algum programa para baixar ficheiros torrents no linux?
<barna> sim, o transmition ja vem instalado por padrão!
<barna> eu gosto muito dele!
<rickwap> vou pesquisar
<rickwap> obrigado pela dica barna
<barna> d nada!
<Dodogo> rickwap: O qbittorrent é um ótimo programa de torrent.
<rickwap> nao encontrei o transmition, so o qbittorrent
<rickwap> vou baixar ele Dodogo
<Dodogo> rickwap: ele se parece com o utorrent mas é mais completo que ele!
<rickwap> pq no windows eu baixo fixeiros a 324kbs e no linux a 379kbs, alguem pode me explicar?
<rickwap> tem as mesmas funcionalidades Dodogo?
<barna> desculpe, transmission
<barna> rickwap, qual versão do ubuntu vc ta usando?
<rickwap> estou a usar kde 11.04
<barna> hummm, no kde num sei se vem por padrão! acho q ele é p/ gnome, mas num tenho certeza!
<barna> mas vc pode entrar na central de programas e procurar por torrent q vai aparecer varios programas, ai vc pode ir vendo as estrelas e escolher um q vc goste!
<rickwap> ok
<pqatsi> Ursinha: pagando de atendente de call center ai é :p
<Ursinha> tenho que fazer alguma coisa pra me alegrar né
<pqatsi> Ursinha: me vende uma linha speedy então :p
<pqatsi> ops, isso dá tristeza, sai pra la :p
<FlavioTrashPunk> n-1.cc  ?  ALGUEM AI USA O CHAT DO N-1.CC  ACABEI DE HABILITAR.. mais nao sei como usar.. aguem pode ajudar.. vamo testar ..
<FlavioTrashPunk> http://lorea.org -> n-1    n-1.cc  ?  ALGUEM AI USA O CHAT DO N-1.CC  ACABEI DE HABILITAR.. mais nao sei como usar.. aguem pode ajudar.. vamo testar ..
<pqatsi> Flood?
<LACabeza> hein?
<LACabeza> alguem aew conhece de iptables?
<LACabeza> tenho duas; rede A (192.168.10.0/25) e rede B (192.168.10.128/25)
<LACabeza> eu queria que a rede A acessasse a rede B
<LACabeza> mas a rede B não acessasse a rede A
<LACabeza> eu imaginava usar a regra
<LACabeza> iptables -A FORWARD -s $REDE_A -d $REDE_B -j ACCEPT
<LACabeza> iptables -A FORWARD -s $REDE_B -d $REDE_A -m state --state ESTABLISHED,RELATED -j ACCEPT
<LACabeza> e tipo, de vez em quando isso funciona, de ver em quando não
<LACabeza> e eu não entendo o motivo
<LACabeza> alguem sabe dar uma dica?
<pqatsi> [04/11-16:36:04] < LACabeza> eu queria que a rede A acessasse a rede B
<pqatsi> [04/11-16:36:15] < LACabeza> mas a rede B não acessasse a rede A
<pqatsi> LACabeza: isso é meio incoerente não é?
<pqatsi> se um pacote vai da rede A para a rede B, ele tem que VOLTAR da rede B para a rede A
<pqatsi> se você bloqueia a comunicação inversa, não tem jeito não
<pqatsi> nem tudo é problema com conexão relacionada e estabelecida. dependendo do protocolo, o outro lado da ponta pode querer iniciar a comunicação
<LACabeza> não se eu liverar os pacotes novos, sem bloquear os outros
<LACabeza> tipo, bloqueia tudo por padrão
<pqatsi> eu imagino que isso funcione, mas não seja bonito
<LACabeza> ai eu vou e libero "-m state --state ESTABLISHED,RELATED"
<LACabeza> na teoria que eu li, daria certo
<pqatsi> como eu disse, depende do protocolo
<pqatsi> ftp poderia ter problemas com isso dependendo da configuração
<pqatsi> por exemplo
<pqatsi> anyway, sugiro que voce verifique se não tem regras em outras chains dando dor de cabeça
<pqatsi> use o iptables-save pra poder ver todas as regras
<pqatsi> e dá uma oiada nas estatisticas do iptables
<pqatsi> watch -n1 -- iptables -v -n -L
<pqatsi> algo assim por exemplo
<Ursinha> o Mark veio me dar os pesames pelo André
<Ursinha> pra vcs verem como ele era conhecido e importante no Ubuntu
<pqatsi> Ursinha: Soa bom saber como a comunidade reconhece trabalhos como o dele
<Ursinha> pqatsi: assim que eu postei a noticia no facebook, saiu gente de todo lugar pra vir me perguntar o que houve aqui
<Ursinha> inclusive o daniel holbach
<LACabeza> pqatsi, vlw, vou usar o iptables-save
<pqatsi> Ursinha: fico até sem saber muito o que fazer. Ele foi parte crucial para que o ubuntu tivesse a adoção em massa que teve no brasil, rompendo - e muito - a barreira da linguagem e do suporte
<pqatsi> Ursinha: O que me faz perguntar como vão continuar as coisas na tradução pt_BR
<Pskol> olha so http://www.google.com.br/search?hl=pt-BR&q=do+a+barrel+roll&oq=do+a+barrel+roll&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&gs_sm=s&gs_upl=0l0l0l7821106l0l0l0l0l0l0l0l0ll0l0
<AndreNoel> OgMaciel, ping
<seguranx> alguem pode me ajudar a fazer funcionar minha webcam no ubuntu 11.10
<AndreNoel> OgMaciel, http://t.co/R4tujwrC
<AndreNoel> seguranx, que camera?
<seguranx> só umminuto
<seguranx> é da clone
<AndreNoel> sabe o modelo?
<seguranx> eu instalei o programa  sheese
<seguranx> mais quando vou abrir ele fecha
<seguranx> vou ver o modele
<seguranx> modelo
<AndreNoel> ok
<seguranx> - Web Cam - 350 K pixels - Prata c Preto
<seguranx> vou passar o site do modelo
<pqatsi> seguranx: lsusb
<pqatsi> manda no paste
<seguranx> lsusb
<seguranx> digita no terminal
<pqatsi> sim sim
<pqatsi> ai o que sair vc copia e cola no paste
<pqatsi> que ta no topico do canal
<seguranx> como sudo
<pqatsi> nao precisa
<seguranx> Bus 007 Device 002: ID 04fc:0561 Sunplus Technology Co., Ltd Flexcam 100
<seguranx> deve ser este
<seguranx> Bus 007 Device 002: ID 04fc:0561 Sunplus Technology Co., Ltd Flexcam 100
<pqatsi> vejamos
<pqatsi> gspca
<pqatsi> deveria funcionar
<seguranx> gspca ?
<pqatsi> sim
<pqatsi> e o chip interno dela
<pqatsi> procura por 04fc:0561 em https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeWebCams
<seguranx> então eu gravei o skype tbm não abriu
<pqatsi> exato
<pqatsi> With Skype 2.1.0.81. Video works after installing packet libv4l-0. Video system already set to v4l2. Start skype using $ env LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<pqatsi> voce vai precisar instalar o pacote libv4l-0 ai
<pqatsi> e abrir o skype num console com esse comando:
<pqatsi> env LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<seguranx> vou intalar o pacote
<seguranx> no central de programas do ubuntu diz que o pacote  libv4l-0 esta instalado
<seguranx> tem que instalar o libv4l-dev tbm
<seguranx> abrir o skype pelo terminal
<seguranx> entrei em configurações de video dele esta Generic Digital camera ( /dev/video0) selecionado
<seguranx> mais não abriu no teste
<pqatsi> mmmm
<pqatsi> tenso
<pqatsi> to sem ideias
<pqatsi> era tudo que sabia das gspca
<seguranx> ok
<seguranx> muito obrigado
<mark__> Boa noite, pessoal
<paulo> olá
<Maninho> OLa
<paulo> tenho aqui um probleminha com o broffice calc. Alguém pode me ajudar?
<Maninho> eu não posso, não me acostumo a Offices
<paulo> :(
<Maninho> se for pra levantar um servidor, ae eu sei, mas office nem
<paulo> ok
<paulo> isto deve ser simples. é uma coisa que eu conseguia fazer no microsoft excel mas agora no libreoffice não encontro a opção.
<cuki_> ae
<Maninho> e digae o nome da opção
<pqatsi> paulo: arrisque, vai que alguém sabe
<paulo> eu tenho uma tabela com 5000 linhas e vou lá inserir alguns valores numa das colunas. quero que seja restringida a repetição do mesmo valor 2 vezes. No microsoft excel ia a validação e nas permissões escolhia personalizado e metia lá a formula cont.se(a1:a5000;a1)=1 e já estava, mas aqui no libbreoffice não encontro a permissão personalizada.
<paulo> ninguém pode me ajudar
<paulo> ????
<ProfDoidao> tamo ai
<Maninho> tamo ae o que?
<bil__> ProfDoidao,  creu
 * Maninho hehehe
<bil__> putz
<bil__> na brasnet tinha kill ghost
<bil__> aqui nao tem?
<bil__> hahaha
<ProfDoidao> alguem ja uso o back/track?
<Ricardo__> so rodei em live
<Ricardo__> parece bom mas nao é meu proposito
<ProfDoidao> vo instalar ele na maquina virtual
<ProfDoidao> ele é baseado no ubuntu
<ProfDoidao> da para brincar
<Ricardo__> é baseado no lucid
<bil__> pronto
<bil__> matei o tkruise
 * tkruise RAR RAR RAR
<tkruise> a ça:[
<Celso> existe cyberscript for Linux?
<Celso> hahahaha
<Giverny> Celso xchat irssi
<Giverny> pode rodar no wine
<Celso> hahahahah
<Giverny> acho que roda
<tkruise> hahahahahaha
<tkruise> roda
<tkruise> tem xchat no win e aqui, enfim eu vejo geral usando cyberscript
<tkruise> e esses dias vi uns estranhos
<tkruise> usando
<tkruise> alone e scoop script
<tkruise> pensei puta merda
<Giverny> :P
<ProfDoidao> o wine da muito pau
<ProfDoidao> antes eu usava o star uml no win agora que uso linus ta osso achar algo  para modelar BD
<claudio-tux> noite
<claudio-tux> alguem conhece o keepassx?
<claudio-tux> é um gerenciador de senhas
<Giverny> ProfDoidao oxe
<Giverny> ProfDoidao db designer
<Giverny> ProfDoidao free and gold
<ProfDoidao> mas ele não sincroniza
<ProfDoidao> instalei ele aqui normal
<ProfDoidao> mas quando coloco para sincroniza não vai
<ProfDoidao> e  para UML to sem nada
<ProfDoidao> to fazendo no papel
<ProfDoidao> tava usando o mysql workbeach para modelar banco
<ProfDoidao> mas para fazer o sistema em si to sem nada
<Giverny> ¬¬
<Giverny> já testou jude?
<Giverny> tem o poseidon
<Giverny> um monte de ferramentas ai ProfDoidao
<Giverny> umbrello
<ProfDoidao> preciso de uma tipo a star uml Giverny
<Giverny> tem o LucidChart
<Giverny> umbrello
<Giverny> aroguml
<Giverny> argouml
<Giverny> bouml
<Giverny> umlet
<Giverny> violet uml editor
<ProfDoidao> qual me indica Giverny ?
<Giverny> papyrus uml
<Giverny>  a que você achar melhor
<Giverny> tenta o umbrello
<Giverny> ou o LucidChart
<ProfDoidao> ok
<Giverny> jude eu acho foda
<Giverny> tb
<ProfDoidao> vo testar o umbrelo
<ProfDoidao> umbrello
<Giverny> testa ai
<ProfDoidao> o jude não é de deus
<Giverny> ehaueha
<ProfDoidao> preciso de algu para modelar a class
<ProfDoidao> um GRUD que tem os methodos todos
<ProfDoidao> ai eu passo um array de campo e ele cria o sql
<ProfDoidao> usando a ADOBD
<Giverny> grud ou crud
<Giverny> ?
<ProfDoidao> crud
<ProfDoidao> perdão
<Giverny> ;D
<ProfDoidao> eu tava querendo usar um framework
<ProfDoidao> mas ate agora so vi o CI
<Giverny> framework php?
<Giverny> ou java?
<Giverny> uso dbdesigner no wine e no linux
<Giverny> *win
<Giverny> funfa igual
<ProfDoidao> framework para php
<ProfDoidao> para java so vi a open swing
<Giverny> tem vários pra java
<Giverny> e pra php
<Giverny> pra php ainda tem hmvc
<ProfDoidao> quer dizer MVC?
<Giverny> não
<Giverny> tem MVC e tem HMVC
<Giverny> HMVC já é modernização do MVC
<Giverny> Hierarchical Model View Controller
<ProfDoidao> to instalando o umbrello
<ProfDoidao> esse HMVC eu não conheço
<ProfDoidao> so uso MVC
<Giverny> é novo
<ProfDoidao> vc usa algo Giverny
<ProfDoidao> ?
<Giverny> uso ci tb
<WOOL> é verdade que o grande andré godin se foi?
<tkruise> pq diabos o processo do amsn chama WISH?
<Giverny> cake
<tkruise> WOOL,  é
<Giverny> ...
<tkruise> WOOL,  pc dele ta ligado, masss, ele se foi..
<ProfDoidao> hum
<Giverny> WOOL sim
<WOOL> lamentavel
<Giverny> o que pintar ProfDoidao tou codando ai
<Giverny> ehehe
<WOOL> fui da uma olhada no site dele e vi a noticia,muito triste
<Giverny> ProfDoidao menos zend framework porque tá muito lento
<Giverny> e chato
<Giverny> WOOL acho que foi ontem
<WOOL> não o conhecia pessoalmente mais troquei umas duvidas com ele aqui,pow se hj uso ubuntu eh devido a ele que sempre me motivou
<Giverny> WOOL ele tinha fibrose cistica
<WOOL> estou sem acreditar
<ProfDoidao> tipo eu to vendo o CI mas a documentação dele é bem fraca
<Giverny> ProfDoidao você achou? Olhou o userguide?
<ProfDoidao> sim
<ProfDoidao> eu ate comprei o livro
<Giverny> fraca em que sentido ProfDoidao
<Giverny> ?
<ProfDoidao> tipo para criar as models
<ProfDoidao> ele não explica muito
<Giverny> ProfDoidao model nego usa ORM
<Giverny> tipo o Doctrine2
<Giverny> dai ele não entra muito nesse assunto por isso
<ProfDoidao> ORM?
<ProfDoidao> mas so usar controles não fica fora do MVC?
<ProfDoidao> sem model?
<Giverny> http://www.doctrine-project.org/
<Giverny> não
<Giverny> ProfDoidao você pode usar ele como model
<tkruise> só eu uso jEdit? geral usa bluefish?
<Giverny> tanto faz tkruise
<Giverny> pior é usar vi em um roteador sem muito recurso via satélite
<Giverny> e ainda tem nego que faz isso
<ProfDoidao> kkk
<ProfDoidao> jEdit é bem basico
<ProfDoidao> sou mais o netbeans
<ProfDoidao> ou eclipse
<Giverny> ProfDoidao uso vim com plugin de textmate
<ProfDoidao> nossa
<ProfDoidao> ta animado em
#ubuntu-br 2011-11-05
<claudio-tux> ProfDoidao: boa
<aanonymous> Boas, tuxers
<Giverny> boa
<claudio-tux> lhttps://picasaweb.google.com/108369653245663909125/ErroUbuntuOne#5671293851996073570
<claudio-tux> ver se tu consegue ver a imagem da pagina inicial dso meu ubuntu one
<claudio-tux> te falei mis cedo
<claudio-tux> lembra?
<Giverny> claudio-tux página não encontrada
<Giverny> ;/
<claudio-tux> perae
<Giverny> min.us
<Giverny> hospeda lá
<Giverny> ;)
<claudio-tux> https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/O1lQH0kHneRQuTSOwpcA5Q?feat=directlink
<claudio-tux> ver agora
<ProfDoidao> claudio-tux,  resolvei o problema com o ubuntu one/
<Giverny> aanonymous tu não é o terrorista
<Giverny> ?
<Giverny> claudio-tux não encontrada
<claudio-tux> putus
<claudio-tux> puts
<claudio-tux> onde posso postar essas imagens?
<Giverny> http://min.us
<aanonymous> Giverny, de idéias....
<aanonymous> o que é um terrorista...
<Giverny> quem cria terror
<claudio-tux> ver agora
<claudio-tux> http://min.us/mQQaeqmZ6
<aanonymous> ha, não, tenho horror de machucar pessoas
<Giverny> claudio-tux agora abriu mas o que tem essa page?
<claudio-tux> observa que na pagina inicial em (Notes), diz que lá há uma nota
<claudio-tux> correto?
<Giverny> aanonymous mas tem aqueles que machucam psicologicamente e fisicamente
<claudio-tux> agora ver que dentro de (Notes), nao tem nada
<claudio-tux> http://min.us/m77Ck4GgT
<ProfDoidao> quem é terrorista?
<claudio-tux> e isso ta me causando problema para sicronizar com o tomboy
<Giverny> aanonymous
<claudio-tux> ta dando falha no sicronismo
<claudio-tux> quero saber como apago essa nota "Fantasma" do ubuntu one
<aanonymous> embora, a mente das pessoas tem de ser machucada, para pensar melhor...
<Giverny> aanonymous mas eu mesmo já te localizei
<Giverny> tu é de São vicente
<Giverny> então não creio que tu seja desse grupo ai
<Giverny> Anonymous
<claudio-tux> alguem sabe como me ajudar?
<claudio-tux> e aí ProfDoidao? ainda doidão?
<aanonymous> não sou do grupo, mas, sou como anonymous
<aanonymous> tu não é?
<Giverny> claudio-tux não tem nada porque foi deletado
<ProfDoidao> kkk
<ProfDoidao> o mesmo problema?
<claudio-tux> Giverny: entao pq na pagina inicial diz que tem uma nota?
<claudio-tux> http://min.us/mQQaeqmZ6
<Giverny> claudio-tux isso é cache do servidor
<claudio-tux> entao, como apago o cache? rsr
<ElDeablo> Boa noite
<claudio-tux> isso ta me causando um problemao
<aanonymous> Clean....
<aanonymous> : - )
<Giverny> ElDeablo boa
<claudio-tux> aanonymous: no servidor do ubuntu one? acho dificil
<claudio-tux> rsrsr
<aanonymous> : - )
<ElDeablo> aanonymous
<ElDeablo> nussa, o facebook vai pro limbo mesmo?
<ProfDoidao> sera
<aanonymous> Não entenderam, acentuando o anonimato AA
<ProfDoidao> eu duvido
<aanonymous> :-)
<Giverny> eu tb
<Pskol> aanonymous, vc que vai derruba o face?
<aanonymous> Tomare que sim, estão fazendo algo que preste...
<Pskol> tomara q derrube
<ElDeablo> aanonymous: quando posso fazer o backup do meu perfil infectado? :p
<aanonymous> Agora mesmo......
<aanonymous> : - p
<Giverny> São vicente vai ficar cheio de policia federal
<Giverny> lol
<Pskol> vamos todos pro g+
<aanonymous> pskol, só eu, vou derrubar sozinho
<aanonymous> SIM!
<ProfDoidao> acho que isso é mito
<Giverny> aanonymous derruba ae pra gente rir
<Giverny> ehehe
<ProfDoidao> kkkk
<Pskol> vamos ficar pingando os servidores deles
<aanonymous>  : - o : - o : - o
<Pskol> heuwheuahwe
<ElDeablo> ahhahahahahahaha Pskol
<Giverny> e tem cdn
<Giverny> ali viu
<Giverny> ;x
<aanonymous> Mnada tudo aqui na porta de casa
<aanonymous> e fds
<ProfDoidao> aff
<ProfDoidao> perigoso é trabalhar na roça
<ProfDoidao> kkk
 * Maninho tenso
<Giverny> ali guenta tudo
<Pskol> kkkkkkkkkkk
<Giverny> facebook é raivoso
<Maninho> alguém afim de rezar as regras do canal?
<ElDeablo> ahahhahha
<aanonymous> seis não entenderam né
<Pskol> eh so vc desligar a sua adsl q ai pega um IP novo
<Pskol> pronto vc ta seguro
<Pskol> heehhueue
<aanonymous> aqui no brasil, ninquem vai preso...
<ProfDoidao> kkkk
<aanonymous> tem regra?
<Giverny> o ip do aanonymous
<Giverny> 187.22.41.226
<ProfDoidao> kk
<Pskol> o rafinha bastos foi
<Giverny> é de São vincente
<ProfDoidao> nem os caras que matam vão dira alguem que derruba o face
<ProfDoidao> kk
<ProfDoidao> isso sera um favor
<aanonymous> pega ai...
<aanonymous> meu ip
<ProfDoidao> nada presta la mesmo
<Giverny> perto de Santos
<ProfDoidao> sou g+ tb
<aanonymous> scanea e vai ver um monte de documentos
<aanonymous> hahahah
<Pskol> haaa agora ele nao eh mais anonimo
<ProfDoidao> kk
<Giverny> usa virtua
<aanonymous> pskol - : - ) - : - ) - : - )
<aanonymous> boas!
<ProfDoidao> kkk
<ProfDoidao> boa Giverny
<ProfDoidao> anonimo é meu pai
<ProfDoidao> que nem msn tem
<ProfDoidao> kk
<Giverny> conheço até a mãe do aanonymous
<Pskol> bota a logo do google+ no facebook bm na entrada
<Giverny> e ele com nick aanonymous
<aanonymous> rapaziada
<aanonymous> aqui é um local de aprendizado
<Giverny> verdade
<aanonymous> não vou mais escrever besteiras
<ProfDoidao> kkk
<ElDeablo> alguém já recebeu o doc do aanonymous no google doc, fazendo uma convocação pra participar do projeto?
<aanonymous> eu respeito muito isto.....
<ProfDoidao> fiquei curioso como o Giverny  pego o ip do aanonymous
<ProfDoidao> ?
<ElDeablo> "projeto"
<Giverny> eu sei o seu ProfDoidao Alexandre
<claudio-tux> como eu limpo todo o cache do ubuntu one na minha maquina?
<aanonymous> TMP
<ProfDoidao> legal e ai?
<aanonymous> é um cache
<Pskol> ProfDoidao, reseta seu modem logo
<claudio-tux> sim
<ProfDoidao> relacha
<Giverny> ProfDoidao você tá usando vivo
<Giverny> ProfDoidao em SP
<claudio-tux> tudo que ele deixa salvo na minha maquina
<ProfDoidao> aqui é escama de peixe
<ProfDoidao> nada entra
<ProfDoidao> so sai
<Giverny> lol
<ElDeablo> por favor, não deêm um /version no meu nick, é perigoso
<aanonymous> eldeablo...
<ProfDoidao> SP
<ProfDoidao> erro
<ProfDoidao> MG
<ProfDoidao> kkk
<ProfDoidao> mas boa tentativa
<Giverny> ProfDoidao quem é Fábio Scartoni Avellar Fonseca
<Giverny> ?
<aanonymous> Comprido heim...
<ElDeablo> to com medo do Giverny
<Pskol> fudeu
<ProfDoidao> cade o Giverny
<ProfDoidao> desligo a bola de cristal
<ProfDoidao> kk
<Giverny> ejeje
<ProfDoidao> não  sou eu
<ProfDoidao> kkk
<Giverny> isso me lembra
<Pskol> a coisa ta seria
<Pskol> kk
<Giverny> aquelas redes
<ProfDoidao> mas me diz quem é?
<Giverny> tipo efnet
<Giverny> que nego ficava packiando
<Giverny> por DDoS
<Giverny> uns 10 anos atrás
<Giverny> nego brincava disso
<Pskol> eh
<tkruise> sim
<tkruise> efnet
<tkruise> brasnet
<Giverny> cheio de botnet
<Pskol> uma vez invadiram meu win 95
<tkruise> brasirc
<Pskol> hauhahua
<tkruise> HAHAHAHA
<Giverny> atrixteam bnc
<Pskol> tinha uma cara brabinho e eu duvidei dele
<Giverny> by bone
<Giverny> ./f3
<Giverny> ./c4
<Giverny> eita tempo bom heim aanonymous
<ElDeablo> Giverny: que fique bem claro, eu não duvido de vc!!
<ElDeablo> kkk
<Pskol> uahuahaua
<ProfDoidao> vc se preucupa de +
<ProfDoidao> deixa o trem rebentar
<Pskol> no proximo boot meu pc nem ligou
<ProfDoidao> kkk
<Pskol> ProfDoidao, eh bom vc nao reiniciar
<ProfDoidao> kk
<Giverny> pc vai nem ligar mais
<Giverny> de tanto hack
<Pskol> ele vai queima tua fonte
<Pskol> heuahuahuha
<Giverny> puxa o cabo!
<Giverny> puxa o cabo!
<ProfDoidao> kkkk
<ProfDoidao> ta bem agora conta da branca de neve para mim dormir
<ElDeablo> eu vou sair daqui, ta muito perigoso, eu hein!!
<ProfDoidao> meu windows é uma fortaleza
<aanonymous> To ficando preocupado...
<Pskol> cof cof
<Giverny> lol
<aanonymous> MEU Fire está queimando.........
<ProfDoidao> preucupado ta eu que vo dar aula amanha das 8 as 20 sem almoço
<ProfDoidao> kk
<Giverny> aanonymous fica assim não fernando
<Giverny> que mora em São Vincente
<Giverny> perto de Santos ai né aanonymous
<Giverny> ;x
<Giverny> ehauhe
<ProfDoidao> kkk
<aanonymous> vixi, já descobriram meu  nome, ip, rua,rg,cpf
<ProfDoidao> kk
<ProfDoidao> era aanonymous
<aanonymous> to fud...
<ProfDoidao> agora é fernando
<ProfDoidao> kk
<Pskol> mostra a foto dele ai sem mascara agora Giverny
<aanonymous> vixi...........
<Giverny> perai
<Pskol> posta ai
<Pskol> huhauwhuhawe
<ElDeablo> Giverny DEFINITIVAMENTE estou com medo de vc meu jovem!
<aanonymous> vão mostrar minha cara, to fu
<ProfDoidao> kkk
<ProfDoidao> essa eu quero ver
<Giverny> tem um firewall
<Giverny> tá hard Pskol
<Pskol> usa extintor
<ProfDoidao> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Pskol> pesquisa no google images
<aanonymous> to manjado...
<ProfDoidao> kkkkkkkk
<ProfDoidao> pede o face dele
<ProfDoidao> kk
<Pskol> http://www.google.com.br/search?aq=1&oq=a+b&gcx=w&sourceid=chrome&client=ubuntu&channel=cs&ie=UTF-8&q=a+barrel+roll#sclient=psy-ab&hl=pt-BR&client=ubuntu&hs=Nzp&channel=cs&source=hp&q=do+a+barrel+roll&pbx=1&oq=do+a+barrel+roll&aq=f&aqi=g-z2g2&aql=&gs_sm=s&gs_upl=9430l9981l1l11642l3l3l0l0l0l1l343l864l2-2.1l3l0&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_cp.,cf.osb&fp=e167667a33436a29&biw=1024&bih=513
<Pskol> achei
<Giverny> aqui
<Giverny> http://jogosperdidos2.blogspot.com/2006/02/paulista-serie-a3-mauaense-3-3-sao.html
<Giverny> ele tava jogando
<Giverny> no time de São Vincente
<ElDeablo> eu acho que o aanonymous não é aanonymous, na verdade, o aanonymous aqui é o Giverny, vcs entenderam não?
<aanonymous> http://www.google.com.br/imgres?q=c%C3%A3o+do+inferno&um=1&hl=pt-BR&sa=N&biw=1440&bih=711&tbm=isch&tbnid=tZKnaqcsE_mnLM:&imgrefurl=http://www.monalisadepijamas.com.br/tag/cao-do-inferno&docid=Zi6VtLRU5yCh7M&imgurl=http://www.monalisadepijamas.com.br/wp-content/uploads/2008/10/samvotenamonalisa.jpg&w=450&h=338&ei=x4W0TsuOC6Ti2QXq09jaDg&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=664&vpy=194&dur=61&hovh=194&hovw=259&tx=203&ty=68&sig=100720861992359976074&page=1&tbnh=152&tbnw=195&
<aanonymous> start=0&ndsp=20&ved=1t:429,r:3,s:0
<aanonymous> tá ai minha cara
<Pskol> hauha
<Giverny> eu ô meu deus
<Giverny> eu sou um humilde trabalhador
<Giverny> honesto
<Giverny> ;x
<ProfDoidao> kkk
<aanonymous> Giverny, deus não está aqui......
<Giverny> mas não dizem que deus está em todos os lugares?
<Giverny> :~
<ElDeablo> aanonymous: a operação foi cancelada? olha isso http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j3VNjGDo7B4&feature=related
<ProfDoidao> kk
<aanonymous> está na mente...
<aanonymous> não vai ser todos, eliminados
<aanonymous> que pena............
<aanonymous> bom
<Giverny> que foi que teve
<Giverny> faltou verba
<Giverny> pra operação aanonymous
<Giverny> ?
<Pskol> hauhauah
<aanonymous> garotada, e não garotada, vou jantar,e me, preparar ,para mudança, "isto é DEUS".
<Giverny> aanonymous ontem tava lendo no idgnow que eles iam atacar um cartel de drogas
<Pskol> o mae de um dos integrantes nao deixou ele ir durmir na casa do coleguinha pra finalizar o plano
<Giverny> nem lembro o motivo
<Giverny> ehaueh
<ElDeablo> aanonymous: tem um vizinho aqui, eu não gosto dele, ele tem uma padaria e esta padaria tem um site, daria pra vc fazer o favor de derrubar o site dele e deixar a seguinte msg lá, "Tua filha é gostosa demais cara", diz que sim aanonymous, diz!
<Giverny> Pskol melou o plano ai
<Pskol> hauhauhauhuahu
<aanonymous> Bpoa noite a todos, foi um papo muito instrutivo, hahahah
<ProfDoidao> kkk
<Giverny> aanonymous boa noite fernando
<Pskol> so em deembro agora na proxima mesada
<ProfDoidao> vcs são fod@
<ElDeablo> hahahahahhahahahahhahahah
<Giverny> vou ligar pra pf
<Giverny> viu ElDeablo
<Giverny> vai dormir menino
<Giverny> !!!
<Pskol> o anonimo puxou o fio do telefone
<Giverny> ElDeablo sua mãe deve tá preocupada
<ElDeablo> Giverny: sim, demais
<ProfDoidao> kk
<ProfDoidao> olha o Giverny
<ProfDoidao> tocando o terror
<Giverny> vai levar palmada na bunda ElDeablo
<ProfDoidao> kk
<Giverny> menino mal
<Giverny> querendo derrubar o facebook
<Giverny> ;~/
<ElDeablo> Giverny: por favor, só não entre na pasta XxXxXX[2] ta bom? kkkk
<ProfDoidao> onde ele guarda os videos porns
<ProfDoidao> kk
<Giverny> nada o xxx dele é todo
<Giverny> cloud
<Giverny> tá tudo hospedado tou lendo aqui os .tmp
<Giverny> alá youjizz.com xvideos.com
<Giverny> só site porn
<ElDeablo> gezuis, para com isso Giverny
<Giverny> ElDeablo tou vendo viu
<Giverny> rum
<Pskol> abre o cdrom dele
<Giverny> vou dar um eject já já
<ElDeablo> Pskol: pensei que vc gostava de mim
<ElDeablo> para rapaz
<Pskol> hruhruhr
<ElDeablo> que isso, sou da paz
<Pskol> se eu fosse mal eu ia pedi pra ele apaga tudo
<Pskol> eu so do bem
<ElDeablo> ehheheh
<Pskol> :P
<Giverny> format nesse c:
<ProfDoidao> ele não consegue
<Giverny> vc é o próximo viu ProfDoidao
<ElDeablo> Giverny: para com isso, dando version!
<Giverny> :X
<Pskol> ele vai ver as brechas q a sua versao possue
<ProfDoidao> to esperando
<ProfDoidao> so não demora muito não pq to com sono
<ProfDoidao> minha esposa ta me chamando já
<ElDeablo> ProfDoidao <--- melhor nick ever da freenode, parabéns!!! kkkkk
<Giverny> ProfDoidao tá usando xchat
<Giverny> 2.8
<Giverny> em um ubuntu
<ProfDoidao> boa tentativa
<ProfDoidao> quase
<ProfDoidao> back/track
<Giverny> xchat 2.8.8
<ElDeablo> Giverny: me ensina ai esses macetes!!
<Giverny> ElDeablo não dá isso só pró sabe
<Giverny> só fenômenos
<ElDeablo> hã!!!??
<Giverny> só hackers muito high advanced
<Giverny> descobrem essas coisas
<ProfDoidao> vai ficar brincando ou vai me envadir igual gente
<ProfDoidao> ?
<Giverny> hack0s
<ElDeablo> pois Giverny, quero aprender
<Giverny> ProfDoidao só não vou deletar esse teu /home/alexandre
<Giverny> porque tu tá usando ubuntu
<ProfDoidao> Giverny,  sua verção é a 7.14
<ProfDoidao> deleta ai
<Giverny> ai eu considero
<ElDeablo> o ProfDoidao é o Edigley é?
<ProfDoidao> minha pasta raiz não é essa der
<ProfDoidao> é Dalila
<ProfDoidao> PQP
<ProfDoidao> se for fala fala direito
<Giverny> ProfDoidao eu nem queria dizer
<Giverny> ...
<ElDeablo> @prof_edigley
<Giverny> ProfDoidao tu fica revelando os dados
<ProfDoidao> cara esse Giverny
<ProfDoidao> a tá
<Giverny> mas tem uma /home/root
<Giverny> que tou vendo
<Giverny> aqui
<ProfDoidao> é que o pc é da minha esposa
<ProfDoidao> kkk
<ProfDoidao> Dalila
<Giverny> Pskol /home/root sacou
<ProfDoidao> a tá
<Giverny> Pskol lol
<ProfDoidao> apaga ela ai mr M
<Pskol> hauhauhauhah
<ProfDoidao> cara cansei dessa brincaderinha de adolecente virgem
<ProfDoidao> kk
<Giverny> ProfDoidao tá nervoso porque
<Giverny> alexandre
<Giverny> ?
<lorenzo> Boa noite
<Giverny> boa
<lorenzo> Alguém entende de banco de dados?
<Giverny> lorenzo pode perguntar gafanhoto
<ProfDoidao> finalmente algo legal
<Giverny> ProfDoidao pessoal tá pertubando rapaz
<Giverny> relax
<lorenzo> Giverny, estou começando a programar, e meu professor mandou aprender sobre banco de dados, mysql... e não sei por onde começar, alguma apostila/livro indicado?
<Maninho> começa instalado um servidor mysql hahahaha
<ProfDoidao> ve primeiro comando SQL
<Maninho> depois tora no google
<ProfDoidao> depois logica relacional
<ProfDoidao> boa
<ProfDoidao> kk
<Giverny> lorenzo http://wowebook.net/2011/05/sql-ebooks-collection.html
<Giverny> lista de ebooks
<lorenzo> kkk, realmente não entendi nada que vcs falaram :)
<lorenzo> Valeu pessoal
 * Maninho foda
<ProfDoidao> pessoal a patroa ta chamando
<ProfDoidao> vo indo ai
<ProfDoidao> amanha é cedo
<Giverny> flw ProfDoidao
<lorenzo> Blz, boa noite
<Giverny> lorenzo usa o oráculo
<ProfDoidao> boa noite a todos
<ProfDoidao> Giverny,
<Giverny> the power of internet
<Pskol> falow doidao
<ProfDoidao> foi um prazer conhece-lo
<ProfDoidao> amanha estou ai de novo
<Geowany> boa notie
<Geowany> boa noite pessoal
<Giverny> ProfDoidao flw boa
<ProfDoidao> abraço a todos
<lorenzo> Certo, o que é Oráculo?
<Giverny> lorenzo Google
<lorenzo> kkk
<Geowany> estou com vontade de colocar ubuntu pra funcionar na minha máquina de novo
<Geowany> na verdade seria o xubuntu
<lorenzo> Desculpa por perguntar tanto
<lorenzo> Geowany qual versão pretende colocar?
<Giverny> lorenzo http://lmgtfy.com/?q=mysql
<Giverny> tem esse site também
<Geowany> lorenzo: a última
<Geowany> mas acho que vou esperar o próximo LTS
<Geowany> uso debian stable aqui, e já não está compensando tê-lo para jogos
<Geowany> os ultimos jogos estão pedindo libs mais novas
<Pskol> Geowany, usa o 10.04
<Pskol> ta file
<Geowany> não não...o 10.04 está quase nas mesmas versões (libs) que o debian stable
<Pskol> ta na frente
<Geowany> estou pensando tmb em tentar dar upgrade aqui pro wheezy
<lorenzo> Uma dúvida, quando saiu a Oneiric(Não gostei) lançaram também kubuntu,xubuntu, e semelhantes em 11.10?
<Geowany> lorenzo: sempre lançam!
<Giverny> lorenzo kubuntu = kde + ubuntu
<Giverny> xubuntu = xfce + ubuntu
<Geowany> as variantes do ubuntu seguem a mesma linha
<Giverny> fluxbuntu = fluxbox + ubuntu
<Geowany> Giverny: fluxbuntu morreu
<Giverny> ubuntu = gnome + ubuntu
<lorenzo> Nossa, que desgraça, não sei droga nenhuma...
<Giverny> obuntu = openbox + ubuntu
<Geowany> pow...passei essa semana com um pessoal da cisco
<Giverny> só dar um sudo apt-get -y install xfce
<Giverny> só dar um sudo apt-get -y install fluxbox
<Giverny> que ele volta a vida
<Geowany> é nesses momentos que começo a ver limitações do linux para alguns serviços de rede
<Geowany> Giverny: obuntu? saiu esse foi? kkkkk
<Giverny> Geowany nada.. tou zoando
<Maninho> bacula ou amanda sugestão?
<Geowany> Maninho: bacula com certeza
<Maninho> hehehehe
<Giverny> bacula usa postgreesql e mysql bacula sql?
<Maninho> mysql
<Maninho> foda rodar mysql so pra bacula
<Giverny> qual o pró?
<Giverny> é tão levinho
<Giverny> nego
<Maninho> minimo possivel
<Giverny> já tentou rodar com sqllite
<Giverny> ?
<Maninho> nem inda não, começando a compilar o bacula
<Giverny> sqlite
<Giverny> ?
<Maninho> no no no
<Giverny> veja ae o que é melhor pra vocÊ
<Giverny> :X
<Maninho> seria otimo se não precisasse do banco de dados, irei fazer um script na mão mior
<Giverny> eca
<Giverny> :D
<Maninho> po o servidor so tem 256
<Giverny> mysql roda tranquilo
<Giverny> dá pra usar mysql sem nem frontend
<Giverny> só linha de comando
<Giverny> coisa linda
<Maninho> mysql pra rodar leve so em linha de comando mesmo hehehehe
<Maninho> mas dexa msql quieto, cp /home/funcionarios /media/sbackup ja tah valendo lol
 * Maninho esqueceu -R
<Giverny> que meda
<Giverny> :}
<Maninho> que lixo hahah
<Giverny> foda os caras sugando meu torrent
<Giverny> mas seeder que é bom nada
<Giverny> fdps
<Geowany> (21:19:48) Maninho: mysql pra rodar leve so em linha de comando mesmo hehehehe
<Geowany> ?
<Geowany> ele roda de outro jeito?
<Geowany> to por fora kkk
<Geowany> Maninho: que tipo de backup vc ta querendo fazer?
<Maninho> porra vey rodando usando phpmyadmin
<Geowany> usando robô de fita?
<Geowany> Maninho: independente de phpmyadmin, o serviço do mysql em si vai consumir os mesmos recursos que seria sem o phpmyadmin
<Maninho> troll IDS
<Geowany> a diferença já seria no apache rodando com php
<Geowany> Maninho: que tipo de backup?
<Geowany> troll ids?
<Geowany> o Andre_Gondim deve estar batendo um papo com o Dennis Ritche
<Geowany> hehehehehehe
<Giverny> porra e o stevie jobs
<Giverny> eu ia logo no jobs
<Geowany> mané jobs
<Geowany> Ritchie é mais da hora
<Geowany> Maninho: qual tipo de backup vc quer fazer?
<Giverny> tem tanto fenômeno lá
<Maninho> morreu cabou, nem rola vida pos morte isto é frescura de catolicos hahaha
<Giverny> :X
<Giverny> ce acha que acabou né Maninho
<Geowany> pow...tenho uns scripts aqui que uso pra fazer backup de ibm db2
<Geowany> servidor samba
<Maninho> backup vai de script mais rapido, 2 tipos de backup do sistema por um topo e dos funcionarios
<Geowany> apache
<Geowany> Maninho: eu to com um livro de bacula, mas não tive tempo ainda de estudar e implantar
<Geowany> me viro na shell
<Maninho> nem cara vida pos morte não rola
<Maninho> hehehe
<MarconM> \o
<MarconM> boa noite
<Geowany> MarconM: boa!
<MarconM> Ursinha,
<MarconM> \o
<Maninho> ae MarconM hehehe noite
<MarconM> Geowany, e ae man como q ta
<MarconM> Maninho, e ae cara
<Geowany> MarconM: to vivo!
<MarconM> kkkk
<Geowany> sobrevivi a mudança dos switches
<MarconM> pois é
<MarconM> aeuahuehaua
<Geowany> cara...mt trabalho! pqp!
<MarconM> Geowany, to aqui compilando o openbsd
<MarconM> =D
<Geowany> lá no trampo mudamos os switchs pra switchs cisco
<MarconM> eu nao sei o que quer dizer
<MarconM> mas deve ser boa coisa
<MarconM> aeuhauheaueh
<Geowany> MarconM: conheci um cara que é foda pra caralho! pqp! o cara é um monstro!
<MarconM> Geowany, em que sentido 0.0
<MarconM> his name is batman !!!
<Giverny> man atriz pornô deveria ser reconhecida
<MarconM> \o/
<Giverny> tb
<Geowany> MarconM: pow! é nessas horas que eu vejo que linux nem é lá essas coisas pra algumas coisas
<Giverny> tipo quem aqui não sabe quem é alexis
<Geowany> tipo...firewall
<Giverny> texas?
<Giverny> rachel rox
<Giverny> ?
<MarconM> Geowany, por que
<MarconM> Giverny, voce vai acabar sendo banido
<MarconM> com esses papos
<Geowany> MarconM: existem soluções proprietárias né cara
<MarconM> \o/
<Geowany> mais rapidas
<MarconM> Geowany, sim sim
<lorenzo> Boa noite gente
<MarconM> noite
<lorenzo> Outra hora apareço por aqui
<lorenzo> Tchau
<MarconM> 0.0
<Geowany> tipo...rodar um firewall em cima de um sistema operacional
<Geowany> o lance é ter um appliance
<MarconM> hunm
<Giverny> sai dai
<Geowany> só que mesmo assim
<Giverny> melhor ter um hardware
<Giverny> inteiro pra firewall
<Giverny> nos EUA datacenter tem
<MarconM> Geowany, por que nao ta quase entrando mais
<Geowany> vou migrar meus firewalls/proxys pra freebsd
<MarconM> muito ocupado
<MarconM> Uia
<MarconM> Geowany, dae fala comigo
<Geowany> MarconM: cara! to jogando num clã de Urban terror
 * MarconM adora BSD
<MarconM> lol
<Giverny> ipfw comando
<Geowany> quando tenho tempo, eu fico conectado no ts (team speak)
<Giverny> é claro
<MarconM> hunm
<MarconM> Geowany, esse team speak ébom
<MarconM> Maninho, e ae man ... e as novis
<Maninho> novis tenho algumas maquinas pra montar em 3 horas na segunda se não o cara vai pra cadeia massa que as peças ira chegar ao meio dia foda
<MarconM> Maninho, como assim o cara vai para cadeia
<MarconM> 0.0
<Maninho> isto que da comprar da merdel
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> Maninho, cadeia
<MarconM> aehaeuaeha
<Maninho> parada de juiz querendo pc novo
<MarconM> gentiiiiiii que mundo
<MarconM> vixi
<MarconM> ele vendeu by china para juiz
<MarconM> aeuahuhaueh
<Giverny> meu deus
<Giverny> vem torrent
<Giverny> \o/
<Maninho> canal guarda logs, publico demais
<Maninho> mas juiz são todos assim viadinhos
<Geowany> opa
<Geowany> voltei
<Geowany> ei Maninho
<Geowany> vc ainda naõ me respondeu que tipo de backup vc quer fazer
<MarconM> kkkk
<Geowany> hehehehe
<MarconM> Maninho, usa dd \o
<MarconM> copia tudo
<MarconM> aeuhuahuah
<Geowany> holy shit!
<Maninho> po vey tag de zuera falei acima Geowany
<MarconM> ^^
<Maninho> MarconM, foda montar...
<MarconM> sim
<MarconM> to ligado
<MarconM> ser for windows usa acronis
<Maninho> core i7 fela da mae cara
<MarconM> vixi
<MarconM> ta fudido
<MarconM> em 3 horas
<MarconM> aeuhaeuaheuaeae
<MarconM> Maninho, quantas maquinas
<MarconM> ?
<Maninho> 6
<MarconM> vixi
<MarconM> Maninho, todas iguais
<MarconM> vai ter que clonar o HD msm
<Maninho> não
<MarconM> se nao .... ja era
<MarconM> aeuhauehu
<MarconM> 0.0
<MarconM> nao
<MarconM> vixiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<Geowany> Maninho: cara, desculpa aí! mas rolou tanto papo paralelo que nem prestei atenção
<Geowany> kkkkkkk
<MarconM> Maninho, é tudo windows
<Maninho> MarconM, certou de cheio
<Maninho> hahaha
<Geowany> Maninho: se quiser, eu posso te dar um help aí
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Maninho> win7+ativado lol
<MarconM> lol
<Maninho> Geowany, tranquilo
<MarconM> by jack sparrow
<MarconM> Maninho, ja usou openbsd
<Maninho> em servers
<MarconM> hunm
<MarconM> to usando como desk
<Geowany> o tempo passa
<Geowany> e o MarconM não muda
<Maninho> bacana
<Geowany> sempre fazendo as coisas ao contrário
<Geowany> kkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> Geowany, ta no debian
<Geowany> openbsd no desktop
<MarconM> sim
<Geowany> e ubuntu no server
<Geowany> até aposto
<MarconM> o que tem
<Geowany> kkk
<MarconM> -.0
<MarconM> nem
<Geowany> num falei! num falei! kkkk
<MarconM> aeaueheuahauah
<MarconM> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<MarconM> vo dedurar
<MarconM> aeuahueheua
<MarconM> ooooo bot
<MarconM> Oia ali ó
<MarconM> ^
<Geowany> MarconM: mas e aí?
<Geowany> o que tem feito ?
<MarconM> estudando
<MarconM> trabalhando
<MarconM> estunda
<MarconM> estudando
<MarconM> estudando
<Geowany> hum...
<Geowany> bora parar de falar nessa assunto, o corvolino chegou!
<corvolino> Geowany: queta com esses scripts haha
<Geowany> kkkkk
<MarconM> kkkkkk
<MarconM> Geowany, ta usando matusa ainda
<MarconM> ou mudou
<Geowany> matusa?
<Geowany> ?
<MarconM> matusa = debian
<MarconM> lol
<corvolino> ;D
<Geowany> MarconM: to sim
<Geowany> e tu? formatou teu hd quantas vezes? fez quantos
<Geowany> Gb de update ai?
<Geowany> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Geowany> ia dormir sem essa né!
<MarconM> kkk
<MarconM> to na vm
<MarconM> Geowany,
<MarconM> =D
<MarconM> tenho um pc soh para ele
<MarconM> aeuaheuhuaa
<MarconM> tenho chaveador na loja
<MarconM> para gerenciar outra maquina
<MarconM> para min ficar brinfacndo
<MarconM> =D
<MarconM> brincando*
<Maninho> ae MarconM tem preferencia em Whusky? standard premium ageds
<Maninho> *whisky
<MarconM> 0.0
<MarconM> nope
<MarconM> black
<MarconM> =D
<MarconM> aeuhueha
<Maninho> hehehehe
<MarconM> kkkk
<Maninho> estou cansado de todo dia mesmo gosto =|
<Maninho> cara amanha quero que se foda nem vou trampar, flow MarconM vou curtir a vida hehehe
<xGrind> Maninho; oq aconteceu?
<Pskol> xGrind,  ele foi demitido
<xGrind> q bosta ;/
<Pskol> rsss
<marcao> boa noite pessoal, ou melhor madrugada
<platao> boa
<marcao> hoje eu entrei para pedir ajuda e me deparei com uma notícia triste esqueci que eu precisava de ajuda noa hora
<marcao> segunda feira eu volto com minhas questões
<marcao> agora é hora de esquecer de nosso problemas e ajudar quem precisa mais
<Guest2490> oiii
<ninjjax> Alguém vivo usando Gnome 3?
<OneSr_> para quem não sabe que o café realmente existe, está ai a prova o.O http://www.bocajava.com/
<edson> bom dia pessoal
<ProfDoidao> bom dia pessoal
<omelete> boa dia
<ProfDoidao> cade o pessoal?
<OneSr_> Opa
<OneSr_> acordei agora
<OneSr_> fiquei até as 5 estudando codeigniter
<ProfDoidao> nossa devia ter me chamado
<ProfDoidao> vamos virar a noite estudando ele hoje?
<OneSr_> ProfDoidao, se minha namorada for sormir cedo hoje la pelas 2 te dou um toque aqui
<OneSr_> ProfDoidao, ve se não dorme
<ProfDoidao> ok
<OneSr_> ProfDoidao, sabe alguma coisa dele já ?
<ProfDoidao> eu do aula ate as 8 mas depois to on OneSr_
<ProfDoidao> vo dar aula
<ProfDoidao> jaja to de volta
<OneSr_> ProfDoidao, vlw
<OneSr_> ae galera
<OneSr_> alguém sabe se saiu algum patch de correção pro bugue do workbench
<OneSr_> não aguento mais ficar no ALT_F4
<OneSr_> ninguém sabe ?
<pqatsi> existe alguma explicação plausível pro computer-janitor ter sido deixado de fora da instalação default do 11.10?
<pqatsi> OneSr_: q bug?
<OneSr_> pqatsi, depois do lançamento do ubuntu 11.10 o workbench não abre fica travado na tela de inicialização
<OneSr_> pqatsi, e tem que ficar dando ALT-F4 para abrir o programa
<pqatsi> mysql workbench?
<OneSr_> pqatsi, e quando vai abrir uma conexão é a mesma coisa
<OneSr_> pqatsi, sim
<pqatsi> eh java essa coisa né
<pqatsi> nao me lembro, tem séculos que não uso isso - coisa do capeta
<xispirito> eu tenho medo de java
<pqatsi> eu não tenho medo não, tenho nojo mesmo :p
<xispirito> heh
<xispirito> eu ando usando o armitage
<xispirito> até funciona, mas come ram que b=nem doido
<xispirito> #nem
<pqatsi> OneSr_: instalou esse negocio de onde?
<jxajroad> bom dia! Alguém sabe porque o emesene não conecta mais usuários do msn?
<jxajroad> aqueles que tem email hotmail...
<OneSr_> pqatsi, cara download do site oficial do mysql
<pqatsi> aff
<OneSr_> pqatsi, http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=88180.0
<pqatsi> OneSr_: remove essa coisa e tenta essa versão patcheada: http://hosannatech.blogspot.com/2011/10/installing-mysql-workbench-ubuntu-under.html
<pqatsi> tente o passo 2
<pqatsi> OneSr_: mas vc aplicou o patch?
<OneSr_> pqatsi, to olhando o link aqui que você me passou
<pqatsi> jxajroad: eu diria que é porque msn e coisa do inferno e o protocolo muda mais que girassol de posição durante o dia
<pqatsi> jxajroad: diria também que a micosoft pode bloquear/desbloquear o que quiser e fazer métodos de autenticacao de cliente (pra forcar o client dela) o tempo todo
<pqatsi> mas como apesar do protocolo ser burro e tosco, ele funciona no meu empathy, so me resta ser alguma falha de implementação dos recursos novos de conexao
<jxajroad> oi pqatsi....eu imaginei, cara! :( do nada ele parou de conectar o messenger...foi ondem de um minuto pro outro.
<xispirito> porque os coders do emesene não fazem algo tipo certos browsers fazem, de poder mentir a identidade do cliente?
<jxajroad> ah sim..tentei o empathy tb....
<jxajroad> engraçado que tenho dois msn's.....os dois com hotmail..um abre o outro não.
<jxajroad> to abrindo no empathy e no pidgin!
<jxajroad> estranho isso.
<jxajroad> é uma boa...simplemente mentir e pronto..não é crime nem nada..além do mais a Microsoft é uma firminha de picaretas e safados.
<OneSr_> pqatsi, vou desinstalar o workbench que esta aqui, instalar aquelas libs e instalar o souce que a Rosanna falou
<jxajroad> pois é..meu emesene _pifou_!
<pqatsi> jxajroad: comigo e o contrario
<pqatsi> meu hotmail conecta, o dominio meu nao
<jxajroad> ???
<jxajroad> explica isso direito
<jxajroad> eu tento entrar no emesene como sempre fiz..e ontem de um minuto pro outro parou de conectar.
<pqatsi> eu detesto messenger jxajroad
<pqatsi> uso essas coisas todas no empathy so pra aparecer on e falar mesmo
<pqatsi> tenho 2 contas: um @hotmail pessoal e uma do meu dominio de trabalho
<pqatsi> no meu empathy, o hotmail conecta, o personalizado nao
<jxajroad> eu também detesto..mas fazer o que? O mundo está na mão da microsoft
<pqatsi> o seu, o meu não ;)
<pqatsi> so não começo a usar somente gtalk/jabber pq minha mae é cabeça dura
<jxajroad> eu consigo usar o aMSN mas a merda é que ele não aceita acentuação til, ç, nem nada!!!!
<jxajroad> tenho que digitar eh pra é, cao pra ção e por aí vai!
 * pqatsi joga desinfetante no jxajroad 
<pqatsi> btw, porque não usar o empathy?
<jxajroad> jogo...me diz uma marca.
<pqatsi> (e sim, esse treco do amsn e estranho)
<jxajroad> o empathy não tá conectando aqui tb.
<jxajroad> puts..que rolo! :(
<pqatsi> alias
<pqatsi> minhas 2 contas conectaram
<pqatsi> :p
<jxajroad> cada dia fica mais dificil usar o linux....o meu help em portugues não abre mais...os messenger não conectam e se conectam não tem os recursos....aí fica dificil..uso de teimoso mesmo.
<marcao> eu to numa conexão gratuita via rádio e achei que era porque a lentidão não deixava conectar
<marcao> mas vi que é por causa do proticolo do msn
<pqatsi> jxajroad: ja tentoou culpar sua conexao?
<pqatsi> eu to via radio numa cidade do interiorzao de SP
<pqatsi> e ta tudo conectado
<pqatsi> pq será?
<pqatsi> via empathy - btw
<marcao> eu também
<jxajroad> com eu sei se é a conexão?
<pqatsi> jxajroad: ask ms
<jxajroad> no console?
<jxajroad> perai
<pqatsi> o.0
<marcao> to em igaraçu do tietẽ passeando
<pqatsi> ask ms = pergunta pra micosoft
<pqatsi> :p
<marcao> e to comj o live do Ubuntu
<pqatsi> marcao: rá, minha cidade e menor que a sua :P
<pqatsi> Sarapuí tem 9k hab
<marcao> onde
<marcao> hehehe já ouvi falar
<pqatsi> http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sarapu%C3%AD
<marcao> pqatsi: to abrindo aqui
<marcao> pqatsi: é o msn não conecta mesmo e não é conexão porque to no irc sem problemas
<jxajroad> mas o emesene de vcs tá funcionan do normal?
<pqatsi> marcao: depende, o servidor é diferente
<pqatsi> pode ter problema de rota
<marcao> pqatsi: é pode ser
<pqatsi> xover o host do gateway msn
<jxajroad> que bosta, viu?
<pqatsi> tente rodar no console
<jxajroad> sinceramente...o aMSN parece normal e o pidgin tb...o epifany pifou tb.
<pqatsi> mtr gateway.messenger.hotmail.com
<jxajroad> hmmm vou ver
<pqatsi> ve se para em algum canto
<jxajroad> vixe! o console tá enchendo de linhas
<jxajroad> parou aqui...querem ver?
<marcao> pqatsi: a sua cidade é perto de onde eu já morei em CesárioLange
<marcao> pqatsi: hoje to em Botucatu
<pqatsi> eu moro mesmo em sao carlos
<pqatsi> uspiano
<jxajroad> vixe que louco..parecem os numeros da bolsa de valores.
<pqatsi> afff
<jxajroad> apareceram 10 linhas...com numeros mudando a toda a hora.
<pqatsi> sim sim
<pqatsi> ele muda
<pqatsi> oia o loss
<pqatsi> onde tem uns %
<pqatsi> tem algum que tá muito alto?
<jxajroad> nao..todos marcam até uns 3.1%
<jxajroad> mas muda muito
<jxajroad> pula feito doido aqui.
<pqatsi> ele atualiza de 1 em 1 seg
<jxajroad> aliás a linha 1 e 10 tá com ???
<pqatsi> se esse numero tiver ficando alto em algum momento, pode ser problema de conexao
<pqatsi> sim, sao rotas que ele nao consegue determinar
<jxajroad> vixe...que louco..pra que serve isso?
<jxajroad> vou fechar
<pqatsi> pra verificar rota ue
<pqatsi> da control c ai
<jxajroad> vou ter que abrir de novo
<pqatsi> isso mede a latencia, ping, etc, em cada ponto necessario pra chegar ate do outro lado da conexao
<jxajroad> onde eu dou control c?
<pqatsi> jxajroad: se ele não encontrar o destino ou tiver dando muito loss em algum desses negocios ai
<jxajroad> ele não para!
<pqatsi> pode saber que ta fora
<pqatsi> na tela dele ue
<pqatsi> control + c aborta o mtr
<jxajroad> ah tá...deu!
<jxajroad> saiu
<jxajroad> encontrando destino do que? loss aonde?
<jxajroad> ai cara..deixa pra lá..to ficando louco aqui.
<jxajroad> o pidgin pelo menos ainda funciona.
<jxajroad> vou ter que procurar outro messenger
<jxajroad> to vendo que o epiphany tb já era.
<pqatsi> pq eu tenho a impressao q vc ta usando ubuntu velho?
<OneSr_> onde fica o diretório do workbench no ubuntu ?
<OneSr_> caraca to rodando aqui e não acho
<pqatsi> instalou o .deb?
<jxajroad> velho? to usando o 10.04
<jxajroad> o que é workbench?
<OneSr_> jxajroad, mysql workbench
<jxajroad> como é possivel do nada isso acontecer? ontem tava tudo normal num minuto..no outro minuto perco tudo.
<jxajroad> onde eu digito isso? no console?
<jxajroad> veio um negocio aqui..quer ver?
<marcao> pessoal to saindo bom final de semana a todos
<OneSr_> pqatsi, não compilei direto mais tanto faz preciso achar o diretório para joga  patch
<jxajroad> http://paste.ubuntu.com/729066/
<jxajroad> só uma dúvida...tá rodando um programa torrent aqui...ele também pode atrapalhar?
<jxajroad> bom final de semana!
<jxajroad> tem alguém aí ainda...:(?
<OneSr_> pqatsi, fiz a instalação das lib que a doida falou agora o .deb não instala da falha na conexão com a internet
<OneSr_> vou reiniciar para ver se é pau em cash local ¬¬
<jxajroad> fora o empathy e o emesene tem algum outro messenger linux que pegue msn?
<jxajroad> empathy nao..._epifany
<jxajroad> é empathy mesmo...!
<jxajroad> porque o aMSN pega e os outros não?
<jxajroad> alguém sabe como configurar o teclado no aMSN? se eu puder configurar uso ele mesmo.
<jxajroad> :(
<jxajroad> alo....meu problema acabou! reinstalei o emesene 1.6.1 "mate" pelo console!
<jxajroad> bem fácil...sudo apt-get install emesene e pronto.
<jxajroad> primeiro tirei ele pela central de programas ubuntu...ai reinstalei e deu certinho! um problema a menos.
<ProfDoidao> boa tarde Giverny
<ProfDoidao> alguem sabe se o face saiu do ar?
<Giverny> não
<Giverny> tá on
<Pskol> :(
<Pskol> tem ate meia noite pra ele cair
<ProfDoidao> duvido que ele cai assim
<Pskol> se ele nao cair ate a tarde o Giverny  vai da um jeito
<Giverny> já subo a conexão das trocentas cdn`s
<Giverny> do facebook
<Giverny> pode ficar sossegado
<pqatsi> Giverny: do acre?
<pqatsi> :p
<Giverny> pqatsi não
<OneSr> ae o cambada daqui 20min começa a palestra online da Egenial só clicar em assistir colocar o e-mail e seu nome (tema "Introdução aos Frameworks MVC JavaScript")
<OneSr> http://www.egenial.pro/pt/cafecomtom
<ProfDoidao> putz
<ProfDoidao> vo ta dando aula
<ProfDoidao> desgraça
<lorenzo> Boa tarde gente
<Giverny> boa
<lorenzo> Pessoal, eu estou começando com PHP, e diz que eu tenho que ter um servidor ou um servidor online, algo assim, alguém sabe como fazer isso?
<Giverny> lorenzo instala o lamp
<lorenzo> Giverny: Valeu
<lorenzo> Aliás como mando mensagens privadas?
<lorenzo> Aqui?
<Giverny> /query nickdapessoa
<lorenzo> Deixa eu testar
<lorenzo> Query é um comando?
<Giverny> s
<lorenzo> ok
<lorenzo> Certo, e como faço para mandar uma mensagem por aqui, só que direcionada para alguém?
<Giverny> lorenzo só mostrar o nick
<lorenzo> tipo, /nick mensagem?
<xGrind> lorenzo; vc usa qual programa pra IRC?
<lorenzo> Xchat
<xGrind> entao
<xGrind> vai em configurações, preferencias, caixa de entrada
<xGrind> habilita o completar nick automaticamente , e coloca oq vc quer usar
<xGrind> por ex, eu coloco um ;
<xGrind> lorenzo; tipo assim ;)
<lorenzo> xGrind; assim?
<xGrind> lorenzo; isso garoto :D
<lorenzo> Valeu
<xGrind> \o/
<Maninho> barna, barnabe homenagem ao barnabe aquele otimo humorista? hehehe file http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jzetiMvmcN4
<barna> valeu
<lorenzo> Pessoal, vou indo
<lorenzo> Abraços, tchau, valeu pela ajuda
<Maninho> barna, seu nome é este mesmo ou so teu nick?
<barna> barnabe
<Maninho> caraca vey, sua mãe também gostava de ouvir hehehe =D
<barna> hehehehe
<barna> é meu sobre nome!
<barna> que sempre foi meu apelido, desda infancia!
<Maninho> Hm hehehehe
<Maninho> =P
<Maninho> tenho uns vinil dele ainda =D
<Maninho> so toh sem vitrola hehehe
<peregrinator_six> barna, :)
<Ernandes> hi
<rafael_fsa> Boa tarde!
<Ernandes> boa
<rafael_fsa> Alguém ainda usa o Ubuntu 8.04?
<Ernandes> nao
<Ernandes> aff
<Ernandes> to no gentoo
<rafael_fsa> Ernandes, hoje tá uma paradeira na internet, ninguém posta nada em lugar nenhum
<Ernandes> é a vontade..
<peregrinator_six> barna, :D
<barna> voltei pro 11.10
<ProfDoidao> eu to no 11.04
<ProfDoidao> alguem sabe um dicionario de pt-en para ubuntu
<ProfDoidao> ?
<Ernandes> humm
<Ernandes> myspell
<ProfDoidao> #php
<Ernandes> not
<ermi> olá tem alguem de santos/SP
<Ernandes> nao sei
<Ernandes> to na capital apenas
<Ernandes> aff
<ermi> OPÁ ENTÃO GOSTARIA DE MONTA UM GRUPO DE  ESTUDO OU MESMO DE DISCUSSÃO DE LINUX .
<ermi> mal caixa alta
<Giverny> porra precisa de grupo de estudo pra linux?
<Giverny> ehehe
<Giverny> tenso
<Ernandes> sei naoo
<Ernandes> tem tempooo?
<ermi> nao bem isso  de estudo
<ermi> mais sim uma troca de ideias com que atua na mesma area.
<Ernandes> oxx
<Ernandes> só entra em forumm
<ermi> kkkkkkkk os amigos são muito ortodoxo
<Ernandes> coisa simpless
<ermi> so acho q nos deveriamos  fazer mais encontros  de linux
<Ernandes> é privavel meu caro...
<Ernandes> hehe
<Ernandes> sei laa
<Ernandes> aqui ta bomm
<Pskol> se for num bar eu vouuu
<Ernandes> bem que na capital eu nao achei ainda..
<ermi> isso meu amigo pskol
<Ernandes> seria uma boa opção
<Ernandes> buteco da fraternidade..
<ermi> entao , acho q devemos fazer esse tipo de coisa com mais frequência
<ermi> fora os  contatos profissionais q teremos
<Ernandes> hummmmm
<Ernandes> vamos pensarr...
<Ernandes> i think...
<ermi> tudo bem, fale com amigos, conhecidos  e quem sabe fazemos  um LINUXBAR  valeu pela atenção.
<barna> vou nessa galera! t+
<Pskol> ermi, eu sou o barman
<Geowany> opa
<Geowany> boa tarde pessoal
<ermi> opa
<Geowany> tu bem ermi?
<Geowany> tudo*
<Geowany> vi aqui vc falando sobre encontros linux
<Geowany> hehehehehe...seria uma boa
<ermi> sim acredito q sim
<ermi> seria uma boa para todos q são users linux
<tkruis> Tarde..
<pqatsi> para constar, de quando em vez o povo do ubuntu arruma uns gambiarra nos pacotes que é difícil até de entender
<pqatsi> instalar o ia32-libs pelo apt-get vai ok, mas pelo aptitude ele tenta remover até a libc
<pqatsi> ¬¬
<ermi> ola tamos de voltA
<Ernandes> bah
<Ernandes> trouxe a beer?
<ermi> nada
<Ernandes> aff
<ermi> pow nem bebo
<ermi> rsrrsrsrs
<Ernandes> nenhuma agua nada?
<Maninho> lol
<Geowany> dae Kazenin
<Kazenin> Geowany, é nozes !
<ermi> pow água so as vezes
<ermi> ae alguem ai tem pc separado voltado para jogos
<Geowany> eu jogo no pc
<Geowany> mas minha máquina não é uma "máquina de gamer"
<Geowany> jogo urban terror, sauerbraten, enemy territory
<Geowany> e outros...
<ermi> tudo via gnu/linux ou no windows mesmo
<ermi> gostaria de saber qual é a relação  de vcs entre linux e windows
<tkruis> vou pro xp pra jogar
<tkruis> quando jogo
<tkruis> o que é raro
<pqatsi> ermi: tenho umas 4 copias legais do windows e não uso nenhuma. Só tenho o 7 instalado aqui pq preciso as vezes rodar algo bem windows only, como o seatools, pra conseguir o RMA do meu hd
<tkruis> por wine.. nem
<pqatsi> por wine fica bom, mas tem que gastar tempo nele
<pqatsi> eu vivo usando coisa do windows no wine aqui, quase nunca saio do linux
<ermi> queria saber opinião de vcs em questao no futuro do gnome 3 "  e quem realmente gosto do seu novo estilo "
<Ernandes> ainda to meio classico.. no xfce
<xGrind> Ernandes; eu gosto de xfce
<Ernandes> sempre faz o q eu preciso.. entao nao penso em mudar.. qdo houver necessidade.. ai sim vejo a hora
<ermi> legal tb usei muito xfce , agora to me acostumando  com novo gnome shell
<Ernandes> bom.. bom pra vc
<Ernandes> :)
<Geowany> hehehe
<Geowany> ermi: cara, windows roda nas estações no trabalho
<Geowany> todas licenciadas
<Geowany> mas na minha estação uso ele por vm justamente pelos sistemas "for windows" da instituição
<Geowany> uso debian aqui em casa, na minha estação e na maioria dos meus servers
<pqatsi> soulseek rodando bonitinho aqui
<Geowany> nãotenho nada contra
<pqatsi> tinha dado pau no natty :D
<Geowany> esse papo de "rwindows" é coisa de quem tá impressionado com o que é possível fazer no linux
<xGrind> eu nao gosto de windows ;x
<Ernandes> é falar o q sempre se repete..
<ermi> gostei do seu parece Geowany , acredito  no q vc falo .
<ermi> eu acho q um profissional tem q esta  pleno com as duas plataforma
<Ricardo__> uso o melhor dos dois
<Ricardo__> melhor do win e do linux , como nao jogo quase 90% do tempo estou no linux
<tkruis> nao consigo ficar no win muito tempo
<tkruis> hahaha
<tkruis> jogava WoW, cs
<tkruis> só
<Ernandes> melhor usar aquilo que lhe for necessário..
<Ricardo__> é pra fliperama serve
<ermi> não tenho preferencia entre os dois sistemas , simples mente acho q cada um tem seu lugar
<H3ruS> boa tarde
<MarconM> \o
<ermi> conheço profissionais q adora linux mas não usa como desktop
<Ernandes> eu uso no virtuabox
<Ernandes> mas o note é win7
<licensed> alguem pode me mandar algum xorg de quem usa nvidia? o meu ta bugado a tela ta grande, fontes enormes.. mesmo a resolucao normal la
<ermi> isso eu mesmo na minha estação em casa uso  windows 7 e linuxs em VMs
<ermi> amigos o q vcs espera do windows 8
<Maninho> que ele nao de tela azul
<Maninho> hahaha
<MarconM> 0.0
<MarconM> a mesma coisa dos outros
<MarconM> que funcione
<MarconM> G.G
<MarconM> Maninho, e ae blz
<Maninho> todo tecnico pensa nisto toda hora que vai levar uma maquina windows hahahaha
<Maninho> dae MarconM cara sinistro dois licores juntos abacaxi+jabuticaba fica o bicho
<MarconM> 0.0
 * MarconM acha q Maninho ta bebado
<Maninho> tho nada hehehe
<ProfDoidao> galera como mato preocesso
<ProfDoidao> kill firefox mesmo?
<Maninho> lol
<Maninho> killall firefox-run
<ermi> numero do processo
<Maninho> nem precisa hahahahaa
<MarconM> Mata
<MarconM> pra que
<MarconM> 0.0
<Maninho> hehehehehe
<MarconM> Maninho, mata nao pe crime G.G
<MarconM> ????
<Maninho> pra que desfruta do kde ctrl+esc file
<Maninho> MarconM, depende hehehehe
<Maninho> alguns matam outros de prazer e nem rola cadeia hehehehe
<MarconM> Maninho, voce ja usou o mount_mfs
<MarconM> quero mountar os aquivos na RAM
<MarconM> para compilar
<MarconM> fica umas 30 vezes mais rapido
<ProfDoidao> killall firefox-run
<MarconM> =D
<Maninho> talvez eu tenha usado hehehehe
<MarconM> vai compilar em 10 min aqui
<Maninho> ProfDoidao, deu ae?
<ProfDoidao> é que ele não quer abrir
<ProfDoidao> não
<Maninho> pooo vey
<MarconM> -_-'
<Maninho> roda o ff no terminal e ve o que ocorre hehehehe
<ProfDoidao> start firefox ok
<Maninho> MarconM, ja tentou rodar man heheheh
<MarconM> Maninho, nao tem muita coisa
<MarconM> to nele agora
<Maninho> pacman -R firefox ; pacman -S firefox
<Maninho> se adapte ao seu gestor de pacotes
<ProfDoidao> desgraça quero so matar ele
<Maninho> porra
<ProfDoidao> para não reiniciar
<Maninho> top no teminal
<Maninho> localiza o ze ruela e pinba
<Maninho> criatividade ajuda
<Maninho> saca o comando {top} ?
 * Maninho que viadagem
<MarconM> 0.0
<Maninho> MarconM, vou pegar mais um copo assim bebemos juntos hehehe
<Maninho> bebo por vc hehehehe
<MarconM> 0.0
<Maninho> com gelo ou sem gelo?
<Pskol> ProfDoidao, pkill firefox
<Pskol> o firefox tem a maninha d quando vc fechar ele,, mas ele nao fcha de verdade
<Maninho> não é mania, e sim mal programado
<Pskol> dai ele fala.. mate o processo ou reinicie...
<Pskol> que bosta
<Pskol> por iso eu uso o chrome
<Maninho> =D
<MarconM> chrome \o
<Pskol> ai agora faz parceiria com a ms ainda
<Pskol> pra bota o bing
<Pskol> essa raposa ta foda
<Pskol> ta traindo o movimento
<MarconM> kkkk
<Pskol> daki uns dia a micosoft compra o firefox e mata o IE
<Maninho> falta pouco hehehehe
<Pskol> hahauhauha acho q seria a melhor coisa q o tio bill iria faze
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Maninho> bom não curto essas paradas
<Maninho> firefox windows mulher de bigode
 * Maninho lol
<Pskol> ja pensou,, o windows 9 vindo com firefox kkkk
<Pskol> o tio bill ia fica faceiro
<Maninho> mas ele não vem com uma copia barata? ie9
<Maninho> hehehehe
<julivaljr> boa tarde
<Pskol> sim, mas suponha-se
<Pskol> q nao proxima versao
<julivaljr> estou querendo saber onde posso conseguir tutorial para instalar o ie no ubuntu
<Maninho> lol
<Maninho> para vey ie no linux é feio
<Pskol> julivaljr, ah veio sai fora
<Maninho> trava pacas
<Pskol> kkkk
<Maninho> vai de wine ele fez isto a te
<Maninho> google {Wine internet explorer}
<julivaljr> ok
<Maninho> pronto =D
<Maninho> Não recomendado
<Pskol> julivaljr, pra qual finalidade?
<julivaljr> 'e que tem um site da empresa que so roda no ie
<Kazenin> julivaljr, http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Pt/Instala%C3%A7%C3%A3o
<julivaljr> de venda
<Pskol> julivaljr, hum isso eh pfoda
<Pskol> igual alguns site de banco
<Pskol> so aceite o IE
<julivaljr> e'
<Maninho> os bancos já estao adaptando a nova geração de sistemas
<Pskol> o bradesco coitado, so entra se tiver IE 7
<julivaljr> so o bradesco que nao funciona ainda
<Pskol> o ie 8 tem q fae gambi
<Pskol> se for 64 bit entao
<Pskol> poise, eh o banco principal q usam la na empresa.. bradesco
<Maninho> foda bradesco
<Maninho> tecnologia anti-quadra
<Maninho> bradesco net empresa lol, obbplus hahahaha
<Pskol> o banco do brasil da pra acessa ate do microondas
<Maninho> =P
<Pskol> eh, esses tal de obb
<Pskol> net empresa
<Maninho> cara tenso obbplus
<Pskol> tem os tokens..
<Pskol> começo de mes eh quase impossivel usar de tao lerdo
<Maninho> vou pegar algo mais forte
<Pskol> to precisando de um alcoozinho
<Pskol> hahah
<Maninho> hehehehe
<Maninho> esse tava guardando pra momentos especiais. licor Pêssego 1 ano
<Maninho> aroma inigualável
<Maninho> deixo qualquer doce de um macallan hehehehe
<licensed> alguem pode me mandar um xorg.conf da nvidia? ta tudo bugado a resolucao aqui, coloco 1920x1080 e fica grandao
<Kazenin> licensed, http://pastebin.com/nH8QmFsD
<licensed> valeu Kazenin vou testar
<licensed> oxe na verdade nem xorg.conf eu tenho
<licensed> criei um arquivo vamo ve
<allisson> alguem ai usando a versão amd64? queria saber se teve algum problema até agora
<licensed> Kazenin, mesma coisa =// eu acho que ele nao ta chamando o xorg.conf
<licensed> pq antes nem tinha esse arquivo =( nao sei o q foi issso
<Kazenin> licensed, vc tem os headers do kernel instalado ?
<licensed> acho que nao, sabe o nome do pacote?
<licensed> linux-libc-dev - Linux Kernel Headers for development
<xGrind> alguem ae ja comprou alguma coisa da loja do ubuntu?
<licensed> Kazenin, agora instalei o linux-headers.. vou tentar instalar o driver da nvidia na mao.. ja volto
<Maninho> pra que tudo isto, a distro nao é boa? nao capito
<Ernandes> puff
<Ernandes> who
<xGrind> Ernandes; eae
<Ernandes> descrevaa
<Ernandes> poucas palavras
<Ernandes> devaga isso
<xGrind> Ernandes; descreva oq? como assim poucas palavras? ;x
<Ernandes> sei la...
<Ernandes> fala que vc conhece o velho barreiro
<xGrind> pqp o cara ta bebado kk
<xGrind> Ernandes; bebeu irmao? =)
<xGrind> MarconM; ;*
<MarconM> kkkkk
<MarconM> xGrind, se desligou na minha cara
<MarconM> =/
 * MarconM triste com xGrind 
<Ernandes> cara.. este sistema é muito complexo..
<MarconM> 0.0
<Ernandes> gentoo veio
<Ernandes> são muitas variaveiss
<licensed> Kazenin, putz resolvi nao.. nem o X eu tava conseguindo subir
<Ernandes> aff
<licensed> pior q ele fala The latest NVIDIA Accelerated Graphics Driver for Linux-x86 (version
<licensed>   285.05.09) is already installed.
<Kazenin> licensed, remove o pacote
<Kazenin> instala o sources e o headers do seu kernel
<Kazenin> e reinstala o módulo nvidia
<licensed> Kazenin, tu sabe falar o nome do pacote do source e header?
<Kazenin> licensed, dá um uname -a
<ermi> opa e ae  povo
<licensed> 3.0.0-12-generic
<Kazenin> licensed, que distro é essa?
<licensed> Kazenin, kubuntu 11.10
<licensed> Kazenin, pq? o ubuntu nao ta nesse kernel?
<Kazenin> licensed, vai ser algo assim # apt-get install linux-sources-3.0.0-12 linux-headers-3.0.0-12-generic
<licensed> joia
<Kazenin> licensed, brother não sei eu uso o Ubuntu 10.04
<licensed> nouss hehehe
<Kazenin> licensed, só confere se é isso mesmo... eu só migro quando sai LTS, não uso mais as development
<Kazenin> se eu não tiver problema com detecção de hardware, fico de LTS mesmo... aqui tá me atendendo muito bem
<licensed> Kazenin, sim ja conferi hehe.. como eu sou teimoso.. eu vou tentar um negocio aqui antes.. o additional drivers vou instalar outra versao aqui por ele.. se nao funfar eu testo o que voce falou (ja instalei o headers e source)
<Kazenin> sim Sr.
<licensed> valeu mais uma vez ja volto
<Cbterra> Olá boa noite à todos
<Cbterra> Por gentileza alguém sabe como colocar a opção de ripar cd audio em mp3
<Cbterra> pelo Banshee
<Cbterra> não achei o pacote gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse
<Cbterra> na versão 11.10 do Ubuntu
<ermi> so ir no edita na barra superior
<Kazenin> Cbterra, eu uso o sound juicer
<Cbterra> conheço ele tb mas é este notebook a pessoa usava windows 7
<Cbterra> e estou deixando o mais fácil pra ela se adaptar
<Cbterra> e como o banshee ja faz isso queria deixar so ele
<Cbterra> Com o pacote gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse ele habilitava a opção mp3
<Cbterra> mas agora naum acho esse pacote para o Ubuntu 11.10
<Cbterra> Ai galera já consegui resolver o caso do gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<Kazenin> Cbterra, conta o santo
<Cbterra> alias gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse ele foi unificado no  gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<Cbterra> Kazenin espera eu molhar o bico...rsrsrsrsr
<Cbterra> foi unificado no  gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<A-MrDan> E ai pesssoal .. boa noite
<PaiMei> opá!
<A-MrDan> help me please .. tentei personalizar meu ubuntu 10.10 e acabei ferrando ele pq desistalei o compiz (?! nao entendi isso)
<A-MrDan> alguem pode me ajudar please.. agora nao consigo trocar nem o plano de fundo .. pq ele trava ..
<A-MrDan> tem como recuperar (tipo um ponto de restauração) ?
<rogers_talon> A-MrDan: tenta resetar seu compiz e unity.....
<rogers_talon> gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz-1
<rogers_talon> unity --reset
<A-MrDan> rogers_talon: .. msg: unity nao esta instalado
<A-MrDan> instalo?
<rogers_talon> A-MrDan: ops, perdoe não vi que esta com o 10.10
<A-MrDan> rsrs.. ok
<rogers_talon> A-MrDan: eu não tenho o 10.10 instalado aqui, mas dentro de sua pasta home, tera q remover as configurações do compiz (se não me engano dentro do .config), efetuar o logoff logon....
<A-MrDan> rogers_talon: quando eu desistalei o compiz (pelo synaptic) eu chequei o remover tudo ..
<rogers_talon> ou tentar......
<rogers_talon> sudo apt-get remove --purge compiz
<rogers_talon> sudo apt-get install compiz
<A-MrDan> ok .. vou tentar
<rogers_talon> blz
<A-MrDan> rogers_talon: apareceu q o compiz nao está instalado nem o unity (como eh possivel?)
<A-MrDan> rogers_talon:  rsrsrs
<A-MrDan> rogers_talon: preciso de instalar o unity tb?
<A-MrDan> rogers_talon: vou reiniciar a sessão .. jah volto
<ermi> e ae gente quem topa um LINUXBAR em são paulo
<rogers_talon> A-MrDan: então remove o q estiver dentro da pasta .config/compiz dentro do seu home e inatala o compiz novamente
<rogers_talon> o unity não, ele só vem por padrão a partir do ubuntu 11.04
<A-MrDan> rogers_talon: o design tah melhor, mas ainda trava quando eu tento trocar o plano de fundo ou qq tema
<mushnick> Boa noite! Penguins
<A-MrDan> rogers_talon: ouvi uma vez q tinha como repassar a instalação do ubuntu caso tenha o cd ... vc sabe se dah?
<A-MrDan> mushnick .. e ai guri .. boa noit
<ProfDoidao> voltei
<A-MrDan> iii galera .. acho q vou ir pro Kurumin ... quem gosta?
<ProfDoidao> so usei ele um pouquinho
<ProfDoidao> é bom?
<A-MrDan> o Kurimim? .. eu usei um poquinho tb.. e gostei ..
<mushnick> Kurumin, foi muito bom e fez uma coisa que várias distros não faziam...
<A-MrDan> oq?
<mushnick> Fora o UP para o linux, quase que praticamente todos o modems de conexão discada funcionava.
<rogers_talon> A-MrDan: geralmente qdo eu ferrava as configurações no 10-04 e 10-10 eu criava outro usuario logava por ele e reconfigurava tudo, depois copiava as configurações para meu usuario....
<A-MrDan> ahn .. legal ..
<A-MrDan> rogers_talon: como eu crio outro usuario?
<rogers_talon> A-MrDan: se não me engano em configurações tem como tu criar
<A-MrDan> rogers_talon:  .. mas eh em Sistema ?
<rogers_talon> A-MrDan: nossa, rssss, não me lembro, mas deve ser sim, vai ter um atalho Contas de usuario
<A-MrDan> rogers_talon: acho q achei.. eh Sistema|Administração|Usuários e Grupos
<rogers_talon> A-MrDan: isso....
<A-MrDan> rogers_talon: tah .. entao eu entro nessa conta, configuro tudo e depois copio o conteudo a pasta dela (lah no home/contaNova) pra minha pasta (/home/contaOriginal)
<rogers_talon> A-MrDan: copie somente o q estiver dentro da pasta .config do home......
<A-MrDan> rogers_talon: ok .. vou tentar .. teh mais
<rogers_talon> t+
<Ernandes> puff
<Ernandes> humm
<Ernandes> fdisk -l | grep you hd
<virtu> e ae
<virtu> comprei um no-break
<Ernandes> uxx
<Ernandes> toca fogo agoraa
<virtu> é
<Ernandes> vamo gasta ele.. até ultimo volt
<virtu> ja liguei tudo nele
<virtu> monitor, desk, telefone, modem, roteador e uma luz
<Ernandes> aff
<virtu> e sei la o que mais
<pqatsi> isso
<Ernandes> liga o abajur tambem
<pqatsi> ai quando acabar a energia, dura 30 segunds e cai tudo
<virtu> pqatsi: essa é a ideia
<pqatsi> rsss
<virtu> pqatsi: e comprei um outro tb
<virtu> pqatsi: liguei o chuveiro
<Ernandes> thaa vá..
<virtu> =]
<Ernandes> ta parecendo um geradorr ja
<Ernandes> agora desliga.. e marca qto tempo ele aguentaa o pc ligadoo
<virtu> mas tche...
<virtu> quando eu liguei ele
<virtu> caiu a luz do pr[edio
<virtu> =D
<Ernandes> bah
<Ernandes> coisa de gaucho mesmo
<Ernandes> tem um server montado já?
<virtu> nahh
<Ernandes> humm
<Ernandes> um firewall no xen fica legal
<virtu> to sem grana e preciso vender um tablet
<Ernandes> como diz meu chefe: isso nunca foi motivo.. te viraa
<virtu> hj comprei o ingresso pro show do The Wall d
<virtu> muito caro
<Ernandes> lamento.. hehe
#ubuntu-br 2011-11-06
<jeziel> dfsdfsdfsd
<Ernandes> whoo
<Ernandes> pq
<ermi> opa boa noite
<Ernandes> boa
<Ernandes> bah
<ermi> não quero ser rude , mas qual é  a diferencia  entre linux e windows além da segurança e servidor
<Maninho> hehehehe
<Maninho> os dois pode ser seguros em servidores
<Maninho> depende de quem o faz
<Maninho> opensorce essa é a diferença, tudo começa por aqui
 * peregrinator_six O.o
<SuBmUnDo> O.oO.oO.oO.oO.oO.oO.oO.oO.oO.oO.oO.oO.oO.oO.oO.oO.oO.oO.o
<Maninho> não sei por tanto espanto, não domina windows?
<ermi> sim acredito nessa filosofia do opensorce. se apergunta é para mim , sim domino muito bem
<Maninho> não ermi não foi a ti
<Maninho> mas tudo bem
<ermi> ok
<Maninho> o problema é, se matar para o cliente concordar com o limite que tem, ou fazer oque ele quer, de forma facil e rapida
<ermi> maninho deixo claro q não quis ser rude ok
<Maninho> ermi, que nada cara, nem esquenta com isto
<Maninho> de minha parte não vejo problemas em ter dialogos de comparação
<ermi> é pq hoje em dia na internet não pode fala nada entende
<Maninho> sim, entendo
<Maninho> mas nem liga é pura frescura de pessoas que não conheço a tela azul, e nem domina os erros heheh
<ermi> rsrrsrssr
<Maninho> o problema deve ser porque as pessoas le em jornais ou pelo que outros
<Maninho> mimi_OS, desencana, não acredito que você é que nem eles hehehe
<Maninho> ermi, só não use windows não cara vai perder muito tempo sem ter uma otima produção =D
 * mimimi_OS agora sim! \o/
<Maninho> esse é o grande problema, não aceitar como os outros são
<Maninho> hehehe
<ermi> kkkkkkk opa voltei , não manos venho utilizando linux a 5 anos , agora so user UBUNTU no meu novo note
 * mimimi_OS sou noob, uso ubuntu pirata crakeado de 5 reaus... O.O
<Maninho> ...
<ermi> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Maninho> sem chance
<ermi> q foi mano
<mimimi_OS> ermi, tem o telefone da Canonical ai, queria saber como faço pra saber se o meu ubuntu é original ou é pirata...
<SuBmUnDo> o meu é pirata
<SuBmUnDo> tecla ai
<SuBmUnDo> alt+f4
<Maninho> ermi, esse é o problema
<A-MrDan> Ubuntu pirata? .. como assim galera .. existe isso?
<ermi> assim nem ligo mano cada um cada um
<Maninho> A-MrDan, conversa de viadinhos nem ligue hehehehe
<A-MrDan> Maninho: huauhauhauh .. UFAH .. rsrsrs.. eh fiquei impressionado .. afinal de contas, como piratear um software livre??
<mimimi_OS> A-MrDan, ¬¬
<Maninho> A-MrDan, hehehehe ubuntu ate o presente momento é free,
<Maninho> A-MrDan, so na cabeça de trouxa hehehehe
<A-MrDan> mimimi_OS: ¬¬ = ?
<A-MrDan> Maninho: Quer dizer q tah rolou um fight aki no forum enquanto eu formatava meu ubuntu
<A-MrDan> rsrs
<Maninho> A-MrDan, hahahahhaha
<Maninho> mas a pergunta passado foi em requisito servidor nada ver com usuarios basicos chorão
<A-MrDan> Maninho: q isso mew .. não vamos deixá-los perdidos .. Ôhh galera!! .. relaxa, nao tem ubuntu pirata não, eh soh vc baixar de um site de confiança .. e curtir o OS numa boa!! :D
<Maninho> hehehehe
<ermi> então maninho  linux é server para mim
<Maninho> ermi, =D
<SuBmUnDo> ermi, entao use como server
<ermi> não amigo estou falando como um profissional entende
<Maninho> não é atoa que servidor linux estão bem vuneravel porque as pessoas acredita bota iso no disco mostra pra WWW e pronto 100% linux hehehehe
<ermi> é uma questão de comparação so isso
<mimimi_OS> SuBmUnDo, fiz o que você me pediu em uma janela teste aqui e fecho ela, isso confirma que ele é original....?!
<Maninho> só comparando pra ver as vantagens hehehehe linux d+, mas precisa dominar
<SuBmUnDo> mimimi_OS, confirma
<mimimi_OS> SuBmUnDo, \o/
 * mimimi_OS não precisa mais deligar o pc quando a sirene do carro de policia passa tocando perto de sua casa... Uhuuuuuuuuuuuuu UAHSUAHSUAHSUHA
<ermi> sim claro é uma coisa q tem de ser discutida
<Maninho> não vejo pq tanto falatorio do windows pirata, economiza no porno e compra uma chave de uma das versão dos windows servers
<A-MrDan> mimimi_OS: Mew .. q história eh essa de ubuntu fake?? (cheguei agora e quero sentah na janela .. rsrs )
<Maninho> se o cliente compra um servidor paga 8 pau ele não vai pagar o que for preciso pelo sistema?
<Maninho> quem tem dinheiro usa pirata se quiser, quem não tem trabalhe conquiste uma boa posição e compre sua chave para demonstar aos outros, tenho ... original
 * mimimi_OS ...
<Maninho> ou fica pagando uma de anti-pirata
<Maninho> linux não sou da pirataria ....
<Maninho> cade aqueles cds dvds de musicas filme aluguel na locadora de filme, pois é
<ermi> é issso q fala vc vai fazer um projeto , são varias reuniões do que deve ser implementado
<mimimi_OS> mimimi_OS,
<Maninho> ermi, hehehehe
<ermi> reunião coloca um servidor para virtualização com Xen e instala varias maquinas virtuais com windows server  , entende isso
<Maninho> quando vou planejar um servidor, sempre coloco linux na frente, se os caras vem não quero algo aberto em meu servidor, solicito uma versão do redhat hehehe , windows fica apenas para caso aparte, =D
<SuBmUnDo> vou indo
<SuBmUnDo> boa noite
<ermi> sim essa é a famosa discussão  q  os caras tem q entende
<Maninho> nunca vão entender
<Maninho> pois são usuarios basicos
<Maninho> não adianta tentar, so querem que funciona como a cabeça deles quer
<ermi> não coloco usarios basico nisso pq nao tem logica
<ermi> mais os proprios  LINUXS FODOES
<ermi> ""
<Maninho> sabe aqueles pcs kermex vem com kubuntu customizado, pega um usuario diz, cara esse sistema é o bicho da goiaba novo windows, o cara paga pau
<Maninho> =P
<ermi> kkkkkk sim verdade
<Maninho> o problema são nomes
<Maninho> quando ver alguém chutando o pau da barraca, lembra do nome hehehe
<ermi> o pior é os pessoas q deveria ta ajudando o linux fica tirando onda
<Maninho> hehehehe
<Maninho> eu me ajudo, desta forma não tenho transtorno
<Maninho> fiz minha escolha em desktop pessoa, me viro nele e vendo copias de servidor, ganho minha vida assim
<ermi> servidores prontos
<Maninho> pre moldado hehehe
<Maninho> uma vez por mês vai la da uma olhada ve a situação recebe seu pagamento pronto, os cara so quer que nunca saiam fora =D, essa parte é boa...
<ermi> ata
<ermi> vc é de onde maninho
<Maninho> MT
<ermi> puta , to querendo monta um grupo aki em são paulo para um LINUXBAR
<Maninho> linux bar hehehehe
<Maninho> file
<ermi> discussão de softlivre  e outras coisas no mundo linux
<Maninho> entendo, pegue seus amigos que façam uso do mesmo, se junte e pimba mais garantido, não é facil lhe dar com pessoas .... ... ..
<Maninho> vou pegar uma gelada
<ermi> realmente , mas simples mente se a pessoa quiser ir vai ou nao vai
<Maninho> hehehe
<MarceloVaz> windows server ruleia
<MarceloVaz> né Patricia
<MarceloVaz> mudando de assunto
<MarceloVaz> estou com um probleminha com o rsync
<MarceloVaz> rotina basica de backup usando ele, trava sem mais nem menos ao copiar psts maiores que 3GB
<MarceloVaz> n gera nel log de erro
<MarceloVaz> nem*
<MarceloVaz> any ideas?
<Pskol> poxas o facebook nao caiu
<mimimi_OS> Pskol, não se preocupe, uma dia fatalmente a casa cairá... ;)
<andersoncarlos83> a barra superior do meu ubuntu 10.04 sumiu, ja tentei killall gnome-panel e um sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop e num funcionou
<andersoncarlos83> :(
<GuilhermeCunha> MareloVaz, o sistema que est? o arquivo ? 64 Bits ?
<MarceloVaz> GuilhermeCunha n entendi a pergunta
<Pskol> caraca http://www.pcdob.org.br/
<MarceloVaz> Pskol boa
<Pskol> opa
<ermi> manos como é mesmo q coloca  a placa de rede em modo monitor para roda o kismet
<ermi> alguem nao quero ir no google
<Pskol> preguiça
<ermi> ta ligado
<ermi> ae  alguem  sabe pq o nessus nao esta mais nos repositório do ubuntu
<mimimi_OS> Pskol, to com preguiça vai dormi criança... :P
<mimimi_OS> *tá...
<Pskol> preguiça ta o ermi  de ir no google
<ermi> porra mano ta foda
<mimimi_OS> Pskol, :P
<ermi> ae povo uma piratiada , alguem sabe se no piratebay tem o citrix
<ermi> versão fullllll
<Pskol> deve ter pesquisa la
<ermi> alguem  sabe tem livro bom sobre virtualização
<xispirito> ei, algumém tem aquele livro do nmap, full?
<ermi> xispirito vc tem algum livro lpic
<xispirito> não
<ermi> valeu cara
<mimimi_OS> Bom dia.
<MarceloVaz> ermi n existe xen versão full
<MarceloVaz> por ai
<MarceloVaz> primeiro entenda como funciona o licenciamento
<ermi> nao é o xen nao mano
<ermi> ata fooi mal
<ermi> volto mais logo amigos
<vitorlobo> Patricia,  :)
<Pskol> http://www.sarandi.rs.gov.br foraaa
<Pskol> @@
<jamm> Alguém!
<jamm> Souu curioso e já sou avançado em hardware e software windows
<jamm> Tem alguem!
<jamm> sou novo em xchat
<jamm> E não muito bom em linux
<Pskol> hum
<Pskol> diz ai
<jamm> mAS JÁ CONHECO UM POUCO DE TERMINAL
<jamm> qUERO APRENDER MAIS E QUEM SABE PODER CONTRIUIR COM A COMUNIDADE.
<jamm> Opa!
<jamm> Eu custei para consegui ablitar minha placa wireless broadcom b4306.
<jamm> Consegui.
<jamm> Porem meu terminal ficou com uma menssagem estranha...
<jamm> Uso o kubuntu ultima versão.
<jamm> Você conhece sobre esse assunto Pskol?
<Pskol> depende
<Pskol> se vc fala qual eh a msg
<jamm> mkdir: é impossível criar o diretório "/sys/fs/cgroup/cpu/user/1716: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<jamm> bash /sys/fs/cgroup/cpu/user/1716/tasks Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<jamm> Na verdade, eu lembrei.
<jamm> Isso pode ter acontecido depois de eu ter feito um procedimento do quel almentaria a performance do pc.
<jamm> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Dica-para-melhorar-a-performance-(aprovado-por-Linus-Torvalds)
<OneSr> muita informação para essa hora da manhã o.O
<jamm> Rsrsrsrsrs...
<jamm> Foi mal...
<jamm> Eu só funciono esa hra...
<jamm> Ops!
<jamm> Essa hora...
<OneSr> 2 mais eu cheguei no meu limite de exelência por hoje >)
<jamm> Mas foi um prazer!
<OneSr> excelência*
<jamm> Fico muito feliz em entrar nesta comunidade.
<jamm> Hoje é meu primeiro dia!
<OneSr> =>
<jamm> Boa noite!
<OneSr> jamm, a você é novo
<OneSr> jamm, então já le e registra seu nick http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/UsandoIRC
<OneSr> flw
<jamm> Valeu!
<jamm> Oh alguem pode me dizer onde escrevo este comando;
<jamm> É aqui mesmo!?
<jamm> Hummm
<jamm> ?
<Pskol> eh
<jamm> Então meu mano!
<jamm> Que faço eu pra eliminar esta messsagem.
<jamm> Tua tem alguma idéia?
<jamm> Rsrsrsrsrs...
<moskvat> salv salve
<moskvat> alguem pode me ajudar? porque o pidgin está fechando sozinho, do nada ele fecha, será que é um bug???
<ProfDoidao> bom dia
<tkruise> neem
<claudio-tux> dia
<ruffles> bom dia
<ruffles> Acabo de saber do Andre_Gondim pelo BR-Linux. Fiquei muito triste. Essa foi certamente uma enorme perda :|
<H3ruS> bom dia
<peregrinator_six> tarde...
<liuxman> boas tarde
<liuxman> puta mano que chat animado kkk
<liuxman> fui
<MrBoss> bom diaa
<licensed> alguem sabe se precisa configurar algo pra utilizar cabo hdmi com a nvidia no ubuntu? pois com o cabo vga, funciona tudo normal.. quando eu mudo o cabo pro hdmi, a tela fica enorme (mesmo a resolucao estando 1920x1080)
<licensed> alguem utiliza cabo hdmi com o ubuntu?
<Celso> licensed, sim
<licensed> Celso, sabe dizer se precisa configurar algo?
<Celso> plugo meu notebook na TV
<Celso> licensed, entro na configuracao de video e coloco pra funcionar mesmo com a tampa fechada
<Celso> e escolho a resolucao da TV em vezes do notebook
<licensed> foda a tela aqui fica enorme
<licensed> ja testei outro cabo
<licensed> é computador normal saca..
<licensed> engraçado que quando liguei meu notebook no mesmo monitor.. se eu escolhesse fullhd, ficava estranha as cores
<licensed> tinha q colocar 1 resolucao a menos
<licensed> nao sei se é problema do meu monitor
<Celso> licensed, qtas. polegadas é essa TV?
<licensed> monitor/tv de 22"
<Celso> licensed, estranho
<Celso> o meu tb. é TV monitor e fica normal
<licensed> acho que nao é o monitor nao.. pq eu testei no notebook da minha amiga (outro sistema operacional) e funcionou normal
<Celso> licensed, qdo. tecla F4 ele nao te dá opcao de escolha de visualizacao?
<licensed> Celso, F4 que voce diz é o atalho de tvout no notebook?
<Celso> isso
<Celso> no desktop nao funciona?
<Ernandes> whoo
<licensed> Celso, no notebook dela é windao.. funciona normal.. no meu desk nao funciona
<Celso> licensed, meu notebook no ubuntu eu teclo F4 e escolho estendida e fica legal
<licensed> han han
<Celso> desktop eu nunca usei hdmi
<licensed> Celso, mesmo usando a resolucao fullhd fica legal?
<Celso> licensed, fica igual
<Celso> licensed, tem a opcao widescreen da TV que deve ser ativada
<Celso> senao fica tosco
<claudio-tux> alguem aqui ja instalou mafia 2 no ubuntu?
<OneSr> Bom dia galera -> acordei agora depois de uma madrugada de codeIgniter *.*
<ermi> ola senhores e senhoras
<Kazenin> opá!
<xGrind> eae
<OneSr> Boa tarde :)
<Ernandes> pufff
<OneSr> smack ¬¬
<ermi> ae instalei  o xfce ontem e do nada ele  ta rodando com o desktop do gnome , alguem sabe arruma isso
<xGrind> ermi; encerra a sessão e entra como xfce
<ermi> amigo quando entro no xfce ele nao esta com o desktop padrao dele e sim do gnome
<ermi> quando falo desktop falo wallpaper icones  e gerenciador de arquivos
<xGrind> hmm
<omelete> ermi,  configura
<xGrind> ermi o xfdesktop esta instalado?
<ermi> ja tentei não vai , sim esta instalado
<H3ruS>   xGrind sai dai
<H3ruS> vai confundi o acra
<H3ruS> cara
<ermi> vo da uma cagada e ja volto
<msanderson> Boa tarde
<msanderson> aguém pode me indicar algum conversor de video?
<xGrind> winff
<peregrinator_six> msanderson, veja ai... http://www.ubuntudicas.com.br/blog/2011/11/deixando-o-ubuntu-perfeito-2-0/
<msanderson> valeu
<xGrind> xD
<claudio-tux> alguem conseguiu instalar jogos windows no linux?
<claudio-tux> nao consigo fazer nenhum rodar
<claudio-tux> estou usando o playonlinux
<phenrique> qual o atalho pra abrir o "executar" do ubuntu semelhante ao comando windows+r? não to lembrado é algo como shift + f12
<xGrind> alt+f2
<phenrique> valeu
<xGrind> claudio-tux; eu nao consigo pq nao tenho placa 3d. mas ja rodei o diablo pelo wine
<A-MrDan> E ai gents .. boa tard ..
<xGrind> boa xD
<A-MrDan> formatei o pc e reinstalei o ubuntu, e toda vez q faço isso, vem bastante atualizações. Mas notei que sempre q atualizo, o pc fica mais lentinho... alguem sabe se essas atualizações são realmente necessárias?
<peregrinator_six> claudio-tux, http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=88368.msg491080#msg491080
<ermi> sim atualizaçoes sao necessárias sim
<ermi> se nao seu sistema pode fica vuneravel
<A-MrDan> ermi: enquanto eu não atualizo ele tah rapidinho e tal.. mas depois q eu atualizo, ele fica mais lento ... tem alguma atualização q eu posso deixar pra lah?
<xGrind> A-MrDan; vc pode instalar o bleachbit e limpar os pacotes q ja nao sao mais necessarios
<xGrind> ou desinstalar um kernel antigo
<xGrind> A-MrDan; eh sempre recomendado atualizar o sistema.
<ermi> vc nao pode deixa atualizações de lado
<A-MrDan> xGrind: hm q dhora :D... mas quer dizer q quando ele atualiza, ele deixa alguns pacotes q não serão mais utilizados no pc?
<xGrind> uhum
<xGrind> A-MrDan; digita no terminal: sudo apt-get autoremove
<xGrind> so' pra ver alguns deles
<ermi> da um apt-get clean
<ermi> manos volto + tarde falou
<A-MrDan> xGrind: apareceu 0 pacotes a serem removidos - despois q eu fizer as atualizações, vão ter pacotes a serem removidos? e ai eh soh eu dar um "apt-get clean"?
<xGrind> A-MrDan; vc ta usando qual versao do ubuntu?
<A-MrDan> xGrind: 10.10
<xGrind> hmm
<xGrind> A-MrDan; instala o ubuntu tweak. vou te passar o link de download
<xGrind> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CCYQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fubuntu-tweak.com%2F&ei=ery2TvOKDcjEgQfU1LSGBA&usg=AFQjCNFogdSEcgLy1FzQRfFTSG1Bl_BDCQ&sig2=T8Ls9LodATFKxhjrMOq2mA
<xGrind> ops kk
<xGrind> A-MrDan; http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-tweak/0.5.x/0.5.14/+download/ubuntu-tweak_0.5.14-1~maverick1_all.deb
<A-MrDan> xGrind: rsrsrs.. ok .. tah baixando. Eu sempre baixava o compiz pelo terminal, vc me passou o tweak pq o compiz nao eh tao bom?
<xGrind> A-MrDan; ubuntu tweak eh como um painel de controle. vc configura o ubuntu de uma forma mais facil. instala ppa pra ter os pacotes mais novos, limpa todo o sistema
<A-MrDan> xGrind: ah dhora :d .. to vendo aki q tem como instalar o compiz pelo tweak .. a pergunta eh.. to afinzão de deixar meu ubuntu mais bonito e tal, mas com dó pq toda vez q eu faço isso ele fica mais lento .. rsrsr.. se eu mexer soh com o tweak ele vai ficar mais lento?
<xGrind> A-MrDan; compiz deixa o sistema lento
<A-MrDan> xGrind: ahhh entendi! ... mas instalar temas novos não deixa lento, deixa?
<xGrind> A-MrDan; nao. acho q se vc instalar do kde fica. mas baixa do gtk e fica de boa
<A-MrDan> xGrind: hm .. blz .. vlw cara! .. soh a ultima, vc sabe oque eh "recurso de composição do Metacity"?
<xGrind> A-MrDan; eu uso xfce. nele tem um compositor do xfwm que é pra habilitar efeitos. deve ser isso tb
<xGrind> tipo transparencia, essas coisas
<A-MrDan> xGrind: blz .. vlw mew!! :D..
<xGrind> vo la tomar banho . flws ae
<A-MrDan> xGrindoff: Blz ... teh mais :D
<claudio-tux> como eu mudo essa tela splash scree no ubuntu 11.10?
<claudio-tux> é muito feia
<A-MrDan> claudio-tux: cara, não sou experiente e uso o 10.10, mas acho q vc consegue mudar com o ubuntu-tweak
<Ernandes> puff
<claudio-tux> como eu tiro essa desgraçada desse tela roxa?
<claudio-tux> segui esse tuto
<claudio-tux> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Mudar-a-splash-screen-do-Ubuntu-10.04
<claudio-tux> mas nao mudou
<claudio-tux> essa tela ta igual a piolho
 * peregrinator_six KCT se esperar eu ajudo... ;p
<peregrinator_six> claudio-tux, não sai po, espera
<peregrinator_six> claudio-tux, http://forum.ubuntued.info/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=477
<H3ruS> \o
<H3ruS> voltei meninas
<H3ruS> alguem quer tc ???
<H3ruS> \o
<Ernandes> hummm
<Ernandes> whoo
<Ernandes> how you use?
<ProfDoidao> ./server irc.sourcebrasil.org
<jammav> Boa tarde  todos hermanitos!!!
<xGrind> boa
<jammav> Moçada, eu depois de um duro trabalho consegui abilitar minha placa broadcom 4306 wireless.
<jammav> Agora para eu ligar ela eu preciso digitar no terminal "sudo modprobe 43"
<jammav> Alguem saberia dizer como posso criar um atalho ou automatizar isso?
<jammav> Por favor!!!
<piero> Olá! Estou instalando um sistema em linha de comando com o instalador alternativo porque planejo instalar apenas os pacotes necessários para rodar o "modo de segurança" do gnome3 (semelhante ao gnome2), já que o meu adaptador de vídeo não é suportado para o gnome-shell. Que pacotes preciso instalar? Preciso isntalar o gnome-shell? (o "modo clássico de segurança" está incluído neste pacote? Se não, em qual?). Grato
<jammav> ops" na verdade o comando é modprobe b43
<jammav> Ah... Se alguem tiver probremas com esta placa eu estudei bastante estes dias, acho que posso ajudar.
<jammav> broadcom 43
<LACabeza> pessoal, qual seria a "mascara de rede padrão" para usar na rede local: 127.0.0.1/8 ou 127.0.0.1/32 ?
<gemeas> Boa tarde!!
<renemoraes> olá estou precisando de ajuda com a minha placa gráfica.. alguém poderia me ajudar?
<claudio-tux> playonlinux é 100%
<claudio-tux> alguem consegue rodar DVD no 11.10?
<claudio-tux> o meu nao roda
<claudio-tux> ??
<Celso> claudio-tux, tentou com qual aplicativo?
<claudio-tux> vlc
<claudio-tux> o padrao que vem no ubuntu
<claudio-tux> gnome mplayer
<claudio-tux> nenhum roda
<Celso> faz tempo que tentei com o vlc,mas rodou
<claudio-tux> estranho
<Celso> smplayer tb. ja rodei DVD
<tyler-vortex> ae galera
<tyler-vortex> duvida sobre ssh
<tyler-vortex> Eu usei o comando ssh-copy-id -i ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub utilizador@servidor
<tyler-vortex> pra copiar minha chave pro servidor
<tyler-vortex> Fiz isso pra evitar ter que abrir o arquivo id_rsa.pub
<tyler-vortex> copiar e colar lá no cpanel
<tyler-vortex> Mas lá no cpanel nao lista o usuario desta chave
<tyler-vortex> -.-'
<tyler-vortex> Queria removê-la do server
<tyler-vortex> Alguma dica?
#ubuntu-br 2012-10-29
<tiagoscd> Rudolf, Ubuntu Developer Summit http://uds.ubuntu.com
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: ah, vc é developerrrr
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: qual sua linguagem?
<sistematico> Os developers usam o cloak ubuntu/member tambem?
<tiagoscd> um segundo, volto já
<nntp-porai> nossa que filme esquizofrenico
<nntp-porai> ae alguem ta tendo problema com compiz nessa versao nova 12.10 ?
<Ursinha> sistematico, ubuntu/member é só pra, bem, ubuntu members :)
<Rudolf> duh!
<sistematico> Num sabia né.
<sistematico> Rudolf: Se falou aquilo lá em cima ^
<sistematico> Fiquei em dúvida =]
<Rudolf> sistematico: to zuando a Ursinha
<nntp-porai> sistematico, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Cloaks
<jardelvdas> boa noite pessoal
<jardelvdas> alguem ajuda com configura sybase para acessar de uma maq virtual para fisica?
<jardelvdas> tenho o banco rodando na fisica e quero que a aplicação que esta rodando na vmware acesse o banco
<nntp-porai>  a rede tem q por em bridge
<jardelvdas> nntp-porai, ja esta
<nntp-porai> jardelvdas, firewall ?
<jardelvdas> nntp-porai, tem mas ta liberada a port
<nntp-porai> jardelvdas, como eh isso ae ?
<jardelvdas> nntp-porai, tenho o ubntu 12.04 fisico e windxp vmware
<jardelvdas> nntp-porai, o sybase esta rodando na fisica
<jardelvdas> nntp-porai, quero que a aplicação que esta rodando na vmware acesse o banco que esta na fisica
<Rudolf> jardelvdas: as duas maquinas se conectar por icmp?
<Rudolf> jardelvdas: telnet?
<nntp-porai> via java ?
<Rudolf> jardelvdas: vai e volta?
<jardelvdas> Rudolf, como posso testar?
<jardelvdas> Rudolf, ping?
<Rudolf> jardelvdas: aeee
<Rudolf> isso aí
<Rudolf> jardelvdas: pinga da vm para a fisica
<Rudolf> jardelvdas: e da fisica para a vm
<Rudolf> jardelvdas: é um começo
<nntp-porai> e ver se a porta ta aberta mesmo pra mim isso ae eh problema de porta... pq se ta bridge ela ta pingando sim
<Rudolf> nntp-porai: sim, mas começemos pelo básico
<nntp-porai> e outra tem q ver se o banco ta up lol
<Rudolf> nntp-porai: aí tem que apanhar de gato morto
<nntp-porai> kkk
<jardelvdas> Rudolf, nntp-porai , vmware para fisica ok
<jardelvdas> Rudolf, nntp-porai , da fisica para vmware nao ping
<nntp-porai> ae funfa nao
<Rudolf> jardelvdas: precisa agora descobrir pq
<Rudolf> jardelvdas: qual o ip da vm e da fisica?
<Rudolf> jardelvdas: mal lhe pergunte
<Rudolf> nntp-porai: viu, falhou no básico
<Rudolf> nntp-porai: ehuehiuehe
<nntp-porai> podecrer a gente ia chegar lah
<nntp-porai> primeio eu queria ver se o banco conecta local pra depois a gente ir pra rede
<nntp-porai> Rudolf, mas tudo certo
<nntp-porai> Rudolf, vamo ver o que vai dar isso ae
<nntp-porai> Rudolf, assume ae que eu vou tomar um banho aqui que ta muito calor e eu to fritando
<nntp-porai> logo eu volto
<Rudolf> nntp-porai: vai lá
<Rudolf> jardelvdas: e ae?
<jardelvdas> Rudolf, nntp-porai , mas quem tem que liberar a entrada nao é a fisica?
<tiagoscd> Rudolf, respondendo sua pergunta: estou indo representando a comunidade brasileira
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: parabéns representando
<Rudolf> jardelvdas: sim sim
<Rudolf> jardelvdas: a vm não responder é menos grave
<jardelvdas> Rudolf, nntp-porai , ps da vmware para fisica ping
<Rudolf> jardelvdas: mas sendo xp me levanta duvidas quanto ao tipo de rede que vc está usando
<Rudolf> jardelvdas: quais são os ips?
<jardelvdas> o banco ta rodando na fisica
<jardelvdas> Rudolf, 192.168.1.*
<Rudolf> jardelvdas: já entendemos essa parte
<Rudolf> jardelvdas: vc sabe a porta do sybase?
<jardelvdas> Rudolf, nao
<Rudolf> jardelvdas: certeza que o xp está em bridge com ip na mesma faixa de rede da máquina fisica?
<jardelvdas> Rudolf, sim, tenho acesso da vmware as pastas compartilhadas na fisica
<Rudolf> jardelvdas: mas vc acessa algo da fisica na virtual?
<jardelvdas> Rudolf, dae não
<Rudolf> caraio, trocentas mil portas esse sybase
<Rudolf> http://infocenter.sybase.com/help/index.jsp?topic=/com.sybase.infocenter.dc01205.0152/doc/html/eka1238018594631.html
<Rudolf> telnet ip port
<Rudolf> jardelvdas: tem que testar manualmente
<jardelvdas> Rudolf, ok
<tiagoscd> pronto
<tiagoscd> terminei um call aqui
<tiagoscd> agora estou vivo para conversar novamente :)
<tiagoscd> alguma alma por aí?
<Rudolf> opa
<tiagoscd> Rudolf, o/
<nntp-porai> hal
<nntp> acabei de ver um filme aqui esquizofrenico nao entendi muita coisa nao fiquei ateh com um pouco de medo pq a loucura e a sanidade sao muito proximas uma da outra
<nntp> Rudolf, e o jardelvdas resolveu o conflito de rede ?
<jardelvdas> nntp, ainda nao
<nntp> xp neh ? ele ta reconhecendo aplaca de rede driver certinho ?
<Rudolf> nntp: pingou
<nntp> a sim
<jardelvdas> nntp, sim, ta tudo ok
<nntp> bele conversou morreu o assunto... proximo!
<nntp> aehuhaeuhaeu
<jardelvdas> nntp, to tentando descobrir a porta
<nntp> instala o zenmap ae
<nntp> mete ele pra scanear
<nntp> essas portas sao altas
<nntp> tipo 2638
<Rudolf> nntp: http://infocenter.sybase.com/help/index.jsp?topic=/com.sybase.infocenter.dc01205.0152/doc/html/eka1238018594631.html
<Rudolf> nntp: esse tal de sybase tem trocentas portas
<Rudolf> nntp: não li a doc
<Rudolf> nntp: mas é uma sugestão para saber qual que é utilizada
<nntp> falei tudo porta alta
<nntp> aunwired
<jardelvdas> nntp, Rudolf , ok, zenmap
<nntp> nao vai dar certo com o zenmap nao
<nntp> tem q saber a porta da aplicaçao mesmo
<Rudolf> dormir
<nntp> vc pode mudar a porta pelo jeito aqui
<nntp> Note: To make Unwired Server port number changes, you need to temporarily stop the other service consuming those ports so that Unwired Server can start properly, make the change using Sybase Control Center, and then restart.
<Rudolf> amanhã é dia de branco
<nntp> jardelvdas, ta aqui oh  	
<nntp> Edit the ds-cfg-listen-port: 10389 property in <UnwiredPlatform_InstallDir>\Servers\UnwiredServer\OpenDS\config\config.ldif.
<nntp> Note: If you change the port, remember to change the edit Provider URL property.
<nntp> jardelvdas, isso ae nao tem suporte nao ?
<jardelvdas> nntp, cara acredito que sim
<jardelvdas> nntp, mas amanha em sala o professor deve saber me ajudar e eu nao resolver hj
<nntp> pois eh pra mim ta na primeira linha ali teu problema
<nntp> agora um sistema desse ae nao eh simples assim de implantar nao haha
<jardelvdas> nntp, na verdade eu nunca tinha usado faz 2 meses que to fazendo o curso e tava rodando tudo local
<nntp> cara isso ae eh sap mano
<jardelvdas> nntp, local funciona normal
<nntp> mas isso nao foi feito pra rodar local nao auehuae
<nntp> isso ae eh pra rodar em qq lugar
<nntp> coisa grande
<jardelvdas> nntp,  rodar o bd e a aplicaçao na mesma maquina ta ok
<nntp> cara entao isso ae da pra ver que porta c ta rodando ae na sua maquina
<jardelvdas> nntp, mas como quero fazer nao ta dando
<nntp> eh a mesma que vai rodar no servidor
<nntp> so muda o ip
<nntp> muda o ip e vai ter que fazer aconexao com a base de dados
<jardelvdas> nntp, as portas abertas na fisica ja vi no zenmap
<jardelvdas> nntp, vou tentar mais um pouco e se nao der amanha tento resolver em sala
<jardelvdas> nntp, mas vlw pela ajuda
<nntp> opa qq coisa tamo ae...
<jardelvdas> nntp, blz
<jardelvdas> nntp, cara vou sair, amanha acordo cedo, abrç
<nntp> jardelvdas, boa noite
<jardelvdas> nntp, boa noite
<felipealmeida> boa noite
<tiagoscd> felipealmeida: noite
<tiagoscd> :)
<felipealmeida> tiagoscd: que horas são aí?
<tiagoscd> felipealmeida: aqui são 04:11
<tiagoscd> :)
<tiagoscd> aproveitando para baixar algumas coisas aqui
<tiagoscd> baixando a 18 Mbps
<tiagoscd> ^^
<sistematico> Mb ou MB?
<tiagoscd> MB
<tiagoscd> :P
<sistematico> putz
<sistematico> feroz
<tiagoscd> sim, maior rápido
<felipealmeida> aqui em casa eu faço 5MB/s
<tiagoscd> felipealmeida: tens contratado 50Mbps?
<sistematico> A minha é 1.1MB no final.
<felipealmeida> tenho contratado 8mbps, mas está configurado pra 17mbps. Mas só consigo essa velocidade de sites bons né, e dependendo do horário
<felipealmeida> mas não é incomum
<felipealmeida> com torrent geralmente é mais comum
<sistematico> felipealmeida: 8mb baixando a 5MB?
<sistematico> Eu tenho 10Mb e baixo a 1.1MB. o.o
<felipealmeida> yep, Mundivox
<sistematico> oxi
<tiagoscd> maior legal então :)
<felipealmeida> tem uma história aí que estão testando no meu bairro 100mbps e 200mbps com fibra ótica pela Oi, e que esse serviço vai sair por 80 e 100 reais ano que vem
<tiagoscd> felipealmeida: maior sorte a sua
<tiagoscd> aonde resido (são bento do sul - sc)
<tiagoscd> a net é um lixo
<tiagoscd> :x
<sistematico> felipealmeida: https://www.google.com.br/search?q=8Mb+in+MB
<felipealmeida> bom, a Oi não é mto confiável... esperar e ver
<felipealmeida> sistematico: hm, eu sei disso...
<fennder> Gostaria de uma solução para o seguinte problema: Adding read ACL for uid 1000 to `/media/fennder' failed: Operation not supported
<sistematico> felipealmeida: É preciso no mínimo 40 megabits pra baixar em 5MB.
<tiagoscd> fennder: tá usando o 12.10?
<felipealmeida> sistematico: sim
<fennder> sim
<felipealmeida> sistematico: só que a mundivox é fibra-ótica
<fennder> eu estava usando o 12.04 e fiz atualização.
<tiagoscd> felipealmeida: http://askubuntu.com/a/205947
<tiagoscd> você pode tentar usar aqueles comandos ali
<tiagoscd> devem resolver
<fennder> o unity ficou ligeiramente lento e não consigo montar nehum dispositivo, como hd externo e as partições!!!!!!
<fennder> ok
<tiagoscd> felipealmeida: desculpe, era pro fennder
<tiagoscd> :P
<fennder> ok
<fennder> recebi
<felipealmeida> eu ainda consegui pegar a senha do serviço VOIP para o telefone fixo da Mundivox, e usar um asterisk para fazer um PABX simplezinho, usando o roteador voip deles :)
<tiagoscd> felipealmeida: :)
<MarconM> opa
<MarconM> to na area
<MarconM> \o
<tiagoscd> fala MarconM
<tiagoscd> tá na hora de dormir ein
<tiagoscd> uheuaeuaehu
<felipealmeida> pois é, eu só estou no PC pq desisti de tentar dormir
<felipealmeida> e bom, tive uma idéia pra uma lib que estou escrevendo
<felipealmeida> só que a idéia parece furada
<MarconM> eu to fazendo um projeto de eletronica
<MarconM> =)
<MarconM> tiagoscd, gravador de memoria epron
<MarconM> vou fazer e postar na net para geral
<tiagoscd> boa pedida :)
<tiagoscd> felipealmeida: eu queria tanto dormir, mas não vou por que sei que vou perder o voo se fizer
<tiagoscd> estou muito cansado
<felipealmeida> pelo menos dormes no voo
<tiagoscd> sim, mas sempre tem algum boca aberta pra te acordar por que quer ir no banheiro, uheauheuaeh
<felipealmeida> ficar acordado no voo é chato
<felipealmeida> hahaha
<sistematico> Ou naquela esteira onde põe as malas, quando acordar já estará no compartimento de bagagens voltando para o br.
<sistematico> Não é uma ótima idéia a minha?
<tiagoscd> sistematico: olha, seria uma opção agradável tendo em vista o número de pessoas que tive que brigar hoje
<sistematico> uhuhuhu
<tiagoscd> sério, dei azar, o voo pra Copenhagen foi cancelado e tive que esperar quatro horas em uma fila para remarcar
<tiagoscd> pior que aeroporto no Brasil
<tiagoscd> :P
<tiagoscd> aí o pior: remarquei com conexão em Frankfurt
<tiagoscd> cheguei em Frankfurt e eles me falaram que o pessoal de Zurich fez cagada
<tiagoscd> e que só poderia embarcar hoje pela manhã
<tiagoscd> ou seja, estamos aí no hotel esperando a hora pra voltar pro aeroporto
<tiagoscd> ainda fui assaltado para ter acesso a internet
<sistematico> tiagoscd: Adoro Copenhagen.
<tiagoscd> eu nunca fui pra lá, depois te falo o que achei sistematico
<tiagoscd> heheh
<sistematico> tiagoscd: Mas é esse aqui pô: http://tobaccoproducts.org/images/thumb/f/f6/SmokelessCopenhagen.jpg/180px-SmokelessCopenhagen.jpg
<sistematico> tiagoscd: :)
<tiagoscd> sistematico: heheheheh
<sistematico> tiagoscd: Por essa você não esperava.
<tiagoscd> sistematico: não mesmo, heheheh
<tiagoscd> mas tenho que dizer duas coisas
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhu
<tiagoscd> o chopp alemão é fora de série
<tiagoscd> muito bom
<tiagoscd> e o chocolate suíço é a melhor coisa que já comi na vida (de comida :P)
<fennder_> Blz funcionou ...
<sistematico> fennder_: Agora é só pagar o tiagoscd que tá tudo certo.
<tiagoscd> uehuehauehua
<sistematico> :P
<sistematico> fennder_: Vou adiantando que ele cobra 1 chopp(impostos incluidos) por resposta.
<sistematico> fennder_: A gorjeta manda pra mim.
<tiagoscd> sistematico: acho que é melhor cobrar 1 acesso a internet por aqui
<tiagoscd> maior caro
<sistematico> bah
<sistematico> Achei que era de graça.
<sistematico> Sacanage.
<tiagoscd> sistematico: é difícil encontrar internet de graça por aqui
<tiagoscd> só não verifiquei no aeroporto ainda
<tiagoscd> mas em Zurich era pago também
<sistematico> tiagoscd: Com tanta alemoa, é duro  mexer com PC nessa situação, fala aí.
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuh
<tiagoscd> sistematico: pior que veio um monte de japa nesse hotel só
<tiagoscd> euaehuaheuaeh
<sistematico> bah
<tiagoscd> tava vendo aqui, o hotel tava agendando para um pessoal que ia pra San Francisco
<tiagoscd> só ganhei pago por que falei para eles que teriam de pagar por que a culpa não era minha
<sistematico> tiagoscd: Minha irmã morou 10 anos em Oxford, UK.
<tiagoscd> sistematico: reino unido é massa
<sistematico> tiagoscd: Mas ela disse que lá só tinha baganga.
<tiagoscd> heheheh
<sistematico> E bagango.
<sistematico> Aí ele escurregou da Europa.
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhuh
<tiagoscd> cara, sendo sincero, os cheiros que venho sentindo nos voos são meio estranhos
<tiagoscd> a história do banho é verdade :P
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhu
<sistematico> Votch.
<tiagoscd> uhaehauehu
<tiagoscd> :P
<sistematico> Minha irmã falou essa parada pra mim.
<tiagoscd> é, maior sinistro
<sistematico> Disse que dependendo do país a menina fica até 7 dias sem banho.
<tiagoscd> que maravilha
<tiagoscd> uehauehauehau
<tiagoscd> hoje aconteceu uma história engraçada também
<sistematico> tiagoscd: De lascar o cano né?
<tiagoscd> sim
<tiagoscd> eu estava tomando café com um membro do Conselho Italiano do Ubuntu
<tiagoscd> s/café/chopp/
<sistematico> uhuh
<tiagoscd> e ele falou para irmos buscar um lanche em uma bakery logo ali
<tiagoscd> e eu falei que não ia deixar as coisas ali sozinhas na mesa
<tiagoscd> ele achou estranho
<tiagoscd> síndrome de Brasil :P
<sistematico> uhuhuhu
<tiagoscd> fim :P
<tiagoscd> uhaueauehau
<tiagoscd> bom
<tiagoscd> vou lá tomar o early breakfast
<tiagoscd> volto logo mais para organizar as coisas e partir
<tiagoscd> 04:52 aqui agora
<sistematico> tiagoscd: Falou.
<felipealmeida> tiagoscd: falow
<felipealmeida> falow aí galera, vou dormir
<felipealmeida> ou tentar...
<tiagoscd> valeu, boa noite
<tiagoscd> :D
<tiagoscd> fuis
<EderFraga> senhores
<EderFraga> to precisando de uma ajuda
<EderFraga> alguem acordado a essa hora da madruga?
<Matheus_Carvalho> bom dia ga,bazada =D
<Fisico> Rudolf: ^^
<Rudolf> Fisico: bom dia
<Fisico> dia Rudolf
<MarconM> dia
<MarconM> \o
<MarconM> pqp ... Brturbo cancelou a conta da empresa
<MarconM> e nem avisaram
<felipealmeida> bom dia
<Peste_Bubonica> http://www.drpepper.com.br/tirinhas/1355.gif
<nntp> bom dia ae!
<MarconM> bom dia aqui
<MarconM> \o
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: carnaval
<Peste_Bubonica> Rudolf, falando em carnaval, depois dele, vou pra ubatoba!
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: heuheiueh
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: coragem
<Peste_Bubonica> :)
<nntp> alguem me da um help com dhcp
<nntp> to tentando subir o isc-dhcpd mas ele ta me retornando uma mensagem de spawn too fast e cai
<Rudolf> nntp: algum loop interno
<nntp> Rudolf, como assim ?
<Rudolf> nntp: conf incorreta
<nntp> mas interfaces ou no dhcp.conf ?
<nntp> o dhcp.conf nao pode ta errado pq ele sobe, eh algo externo neh
<nntp> ele sobe e desce
<Rudolf> externo?
<Rudolf> de que tipo
<nntp>   ddns-hostname
<nntp> acho que ele ta procurando um hostname valido
<Rudolf> nntp: simplifica
<nntp> acho que eu achei aqui vamo ver
<nntp> Rudolf, vamo lah
<Rudolf> nntp: deu certo?
<nntp> Rudolf, agora ta rodando mas eu nao sei qq foi... eu so dei uma geral nos meus arquivos de conf e mudei um lance no isc-dhcp-server que tava pedindo pra usar as 2 interfaces, e desliguei o router que ta com ipfixo ligado no hub acho que era esse ip nao ?
<nntp> nntp@tumba:/etc/default$ sudo service isc-dhcp-server status
<nntp> isc-dhcp-server start/running, process 9416
<xispirito> server dhcp no Desktop, irrá
<nntp> ufg.br
<nntp> uol.com.br
<nntp> xispirito, The following table summarizes the User Linux run levels:
<nntp> * 0 System Halt
<nntp> * 1 Single user
<nntp> * 2 Full multi-user mode (Default)
<nntp> * 3-5 Same as 2
<nntp> * 6 System Reboot
<nntp> mal o flood
<xispirito> nntp: tá .. onde quer chegar?
<xispirito> pronto, escrevi a melhor parte do código de todas ( fortunes na barra de tarefa ) o.0
<nntp> xispirito, que nao existe esse papo de desktop
<xispirito> Desktop, na real mesmo é o nome dado aqueles computadores do tipo torre, de mesa ..
<xispirito> e temos Desktops Environinments, ambientes própios para este seup, Gnome por exemplo ..
<xispirito> Esetup
<nntp> xispirito, guenta ae que eu vo da um reboot geral aqui pra ver qq ta acontecendo.... aeuheauh pode crer os cobra2000
<xispirito> arre -.-
<nntp> shutdown -r now
<nntp> ser ou nao ser
<nntp> xispirito, voltei
<YanGM> Boas pessoal
<nntp> boas
<YanGM> Estou com uma dúvida
<nntp> YanGM, eu tmb
<YanGM> É possível fazer um cache local do gdrive, Dropbox ou box?
<YanGM> Tipo
<YanGM> Meu celular tem titanium backup
<YanGM> Ai eu vou sincronizar com algum dos 3
<nntp> acho que vc errou de sala aqui eh #ubuntu-br
<YanGM> Isso demora demais
<YanGM> Ai eu tenho um servidor com Ubuntu aqui parado
<nntp> liga ele
<YanGM> Que poderia receber os arquivos
<YanGM> E upar depois
<nntp> ae vc usa o ubuntu one
<nntp> https://one.ubuntu.com/
<rcbdesigner> xchat \o/
<YanGM> Nntp: o tb faz backup, e me dá a opção de fazer upload apenas para Google drive, Dropbox e box
<YanGM> Ai o meu servidor local faria de conta ser um desses 3
<YanGM> E faria upload depois
<nntp> pode ser
<YanGM> É muito demorado deixar o celular upando direto, demora um tempão e ferve
<xispirito> nntp: e os cobra? o.0
<YanGM> Será que o squid faz isso?
<nntp> eu comecei com aquilo xispirito
<xispirito> na real eu não sei do que se trata xD
<YanGM> Xispirito: viu o que eu disse?
<xispirito> YanGM: vi
<xispirito> mas não uso estes serviços, não sei dizer
<YanGM> É basicamente um cache
<xispirito> está falando do Squid?
<xispirito> se sim, ele não faz o que disse acima
<YanGM> Se ele fosse capaz
<nntp> xispirito, era 2000 nao mas era os cobra
<xispirito> nntp: e faziam o que?
<xispirito> YanGM: simplesmente não está no escopo de ação dele
<nntp> computavam
<xispirito> o.0
<YanGM> É que a minha Internet não é de primeiro mundo, aí demora pra fazer upload do celular para a nuvem
<xispirito> nntp: era um grupo de processadorees ..
<nntp> xispirito, eu acho que era z80
<xispirito> é .. pareçe que estamos em realidades paralelas
<nntp> http://www.mci.org.br/micro/cobra/cobra210.html
<nntp> 8 bits
<xispirito> aaaaaaa aagoraa sim
<nntp> tinha uns com 16
<nntp> eu estudei num destes ae
<rcbdesigner> alguém sabe se tem como configurar para qd eu receber msgs no meu nome no xchat apareça no ícone de msg do ubuntu 12.04?
<nntp> tela era alaranjada
<nntp> rcbdesigner, aparece um popup
<xispirito> rcbdesigner: a tray do Gnome 3 é um cagaião fumegante
<nntp> monitor fe fosforo xispirito
<xispirito> nntp: eu não sou desta época
<rcbdesigner> xo minimizar.. da 10 segundos cita meu nick ai
<nntp> rcbdesigner,
<nntp> rcbdesigner,
<xispirito> nntp: acho muito massa, mas não é do meu tempo
<nntp> eu tinha 12 anos
<rcbdesigner> no unity  ele apenas agita o ícone uma vez
<nntp> cobol era a linguagem do momento
<rcbdesigner> se eu tiver longe e voltar não vou saber
<xispirito> rcbdesigner: mova o mouse até a parte baixa direita da tela
<rcbdesigner> hum
<xispirito> tem uma tray lá .. mas é um cagaião, fumegante
<rcbdesigner> q diabos é cagaião?
<xispirito> aehuhueahueahua
<nntp> rcbdesigner, ele sobe um popup tmb so configurar lah nas prefs
<nntp> poe som ue
<rcbdesigner> fazer isso
<nntp> coloca som pra te chamar
<xispirito> lol
<nntp> quando for citado aqui eh assim
<xispirito> cada mensagemm que chega, um berro: rcbdesigner !!
<nntp> toda vez que falam comigo faz zup
<nntp> lol
<nntp> kkkkkk
<rcbdesigner> parece q já tava habilitado
<rcbdesigner> aumentar na caixa de som
<xispirito> rcbdesigner: o mais legal desta tray é que ela é totalmente bugada, vai uma hora que vai aparecer uns cinco xchat nela
<nntp> cara impressionante que nao tem foto desses computadores cobra 540
<rcbdesigner> não tocou =/
<nntp> rcbdesigner,
<xispirito> e o melhor, é uma tray que fica invisível o.0
<rcbdesigner> xo rever aqui
<xispirito> não me supreende porque é gnome, eles só faltam deixar as janelas invisíveis
<YanGM> Kkkkk
<YanGM> Tão falando do gnome 3?
<nntp> eu tenho os sons do xchat
<xispirito> sim
<YanGM> Aquela coisa lá não presta, só os derivados dele
<nntp> to atraz de uma voz feminina pra me chamar no chat
<xispirito> é tudo um hadouken + shoriuken + ↑↑↓↓←→←→ meia lua ABXY para achar o menu
<nntp> xispirito, nao tem foto dos cobra 540 na net
<YanGM> Pantheon por exemplo
<xispirito> nntp: não me admira =D
<YanGM> Incrível como o gnome consegue ser mais confuso que gay com ereção
<nntp> xispirito, faz parte da minha historia
<xispirito> é que ele quer ser cllean, mas tão clean que esconde tudo
<xispirito> nntp: que nem Turbo Game da minha ahheahuauh
<xispirito> ou Dactar o.0
<YanGM> Se você resolve que quer abrir mais de um programa, prepare-se para entrar em uma aventura
<xispirito> quanto mais vejo os Desktops .. mais fundo vou em linha de comando
<xispirito> é só enfirulação
<rcbdesigner> aqui nntp  http://translate.google.com.br/?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=nntp&oe=utf-8&redir_esc=&um=1&ie=UTF-8&hl=pt-BR&sa=N&tab=wT#es/pt/nntp
<rcbdesigner> coloca tocar
<YanGM> Nem vou comentar a customização que foi embora
<rcbdesigner> escutar em espanhol achei mais sexy que em portugues rsrs
<nntp> rcbdesigner, o que seria isso ?
<rcbdesigner> tradutor do google XD
<xispirito> YanGM: pois é, pareçe que querem fazer uma caixa fechada
<rcbdesigner> tenta gravar o áudio
<rcbdesigner> =P
<YanGM> Gnome 3 virou windows
<nntp> rcbdesigner, eu tava pensando em uma voz sexy
<xispirito> e o mais esquisito, se você quer um desktop leve e funcional: vá de KDE o.0
<YanGM> Aliás, o windows 8 com seus tijolinhos está mais customizable que o gnome 3
<rcbdesigner> em alemão tb parece q a mulher quer algo a mais rsrs
<xispirito> ehauuhaehuaahuahu, é o fim
<nntp> em espanhol parece ateh aquela sexy
<YanGM> Kdê sendo o mais leve e funcional?
<nntp> como ela chama
<YanGM> Oh god!
<rcbdesigner> ???
<xispirito> depois disto tudo eu chutei o balde de vez eo negócio é xmonad
<nntp> nao to lembrando que fez o filme com tom cruise
<YanGM> Lembro que quando faltava gás, eu fritava ovo no notebook com kde
<nntp> bielo russo eh muda
<lucascastro> ninguém dorme aqui...
<xispirito> eu durmo, três horas/dia em média
<nntp> iae lucascastro
<lucascastro> entrei 8h da manhã o nntp já tava on.
<nntp> lucascastro, acordo cedo todo dia tem dia e durmo tarde
<nntp> lucascastro, ontem tava o xispirito sistematico e o thiagoscd no maior papo 2h da matina eu fui dormir
<xispirito> nntp: nada, ontem eu sai era sete hora da tarde
<xispirito> dev ter sido outro xispirito
<nntp> ue
<nntp> o\
<nntp> sera ?
<rcbdesigner> deve ter sido um "ispirito" rsrs
<YanGM> BA dum tss
<rcbdesigner> \o\
<nntp> rcbdesigner, c jah viu os caras comprando pizza com o google translator ?
<xispirito> isto me lembrou aqueles seriadinhos que em cada fala tem uma risada de platéia fictícia
<xispirito> oo coisa irritamte
<rcbdesigner> não
<rcbdesigner> manda ai o link
<nntp> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1w2cb5I9tBI
<YanGM> Já vi um, mas era de um gringo
<lucascastro> o thiagoscd acho que sei quem é, as não conheço os outros.
<xispirito> lucascastro: não está perdendo nada =D
<rcbdesigner> rsrsrs
<lucascastro> por que xispirito ?
<lucascastro> qual é cara ?
<xispirito> lucascastro: nada, besteira
<cledilson> Galera, bom dia
<rcbdesigner> nntp,  já tinha visto a voz brasileira do google? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AsStr7omciM&feature=endscreen&NR=1
<cledilson> compre o jogo Amnesia pela Central de Programas do Ubunu
<nntp> sim
<cledilson> *ubuntu
<cledilson> mas não está instalando
<xispirito> "eu adoro ser um alfa, odiaria serm um beta, mas todos são importantes"
<xispirito> o.0
<cledilson> simplesmente depois que termina de baixar os 1,3GB ele some da lista e não dá sinal nenhum
<cledilson> alguém sabe o que pode ser?
<xispirito> cledilson: isto tudo aconteçe depois de você comprar?
<YanGM> Quem está feliz com a steam vindo para o Linux?
<nntp> YanGM, eu
<YanGM> Não vejo a hora de tirar o dialboot
<nntp> dialboot ?
<cledilson> xispirito: eu já comprei, ocorreu tudo bem, aí ele começou a baixar... baixou tudo, depois sumiu o item da lista e não deu sinal nenhum, aí eu verifiquei no menu e nada, e  tentei por comando no terminal e não encontrei
<YanGM> A maioria dos meus jogos na steam são da valve
<YanGM> Opa dual boot
<xispirito> cledilson: =D
<cledilson> xispirito: depois eu voltei lá para procurar e ele não constava como instalado
<nntp> a sim dual boot
<xispirito> se eu fosse você, ia no procom
<xispirito> aehuehuaeuhaehuaehau
<cledilson> valeu
<cledilson> :D
<xispirito> se eu pagar por uma coisa e ela sumir, eu vou no mínimo prover uma retalhação
<nntp> duro que ele baixou
<xispirito> vai ter que sumir algo de quem me vendeu, é olho por olho
<nntp> ela sumiu depois de baixar
<nntp> entao ele vai ter problema em provar que nao foi ele que apagou
<nntp> ja tentou o log ?
<nntp> o comando find
<rcbdesigner> Steam vindo pro linux vai ser uma beleza.. melhor ainda qd forem jogos mais detalhados... pq pela lista dos primeiros...
<xispirito> sim, o apt gera log, é a prova
<nntp> rcbdesigner, so quero cs source
<rcbdesigner> rsrs
<nntp> 1.3gb nao some assim
<nntp> que jogo eh ?
<cledilson> Amnesia
<cledilson> ele sumiu da lista de processos
<cledilson> mas quando eu clico em comprar novamente
<cledilson> ele começa a baixar dnovo, não preciso pagar...
<xispirito> cledilson: mas você já procurou ai pelo HD nos diretórios de praxa, tipo /usr, /opt, /usr/local?
<xispirito> #praxe
<nntp> nossa o nome eh convidativo a sumir mesmo
<nntp> kkkk
<xispirito> lol
<nntp> vai ver a pasta ta sem autorizaçao pra gravar
<nntp> baixa como root
<nntp> vou comer algo ali e volto logo....
<cledilson> nntp: mas pra instalar pela central ele pede senha
<cledilson> não seria já uma forma de instalar com privilégios?
<xispirito> cledilson: po favor, tente via terminal
<cledilson> como?
<cledilson> pelo terminal vai instalar o jogo pago?
<xispirito> sudo apt-get install nomeDoJogo
<cledilson> vou tentar
<nntp> voltei
<cledilson> xispirito, nntp: achei onde o pacote fica
<cledilson> fica junto com os outros mesmo
<cledilson> no cache do apt
<nntp> falo que ja tava instalado neh
<cledilson> não não
<cledilson> coloquei pra instalar, ele tah baixando ainda
<xispirito> sim, /var/cache/apt
<nntp> amnesia mesmo entao esse jogo kkk
<cledilson> eh
<nntp> isso eh pegadinha do malandro
<xispirito> ele se esqueçer de como instalar o.0
<cledilson> fica na pasta /partitial
<cledilson> depois que baixar eu farei logo o backup
<cledilson> huahuahauhaahuah
<xispirito> cledilson: este diretório é destinado aps pacotes que ainda não acabaram de ser baixados
<cledilson> certo
<cledilson> depois que terminar tentarei copiar
<xispirito> quando terminar ele não estará mais ai =D
<cledilson> e instalar pelo terminal
<cledilson> pq minha internet é lenta
<xispirito> lenta por lenta, no Brasil todo é
<nntp> 35mb aqui
<nntp> huahuahau
<xispirito> nntp: aqui isto nem em sonho
<cledilson> 600kb ninguém tem aí
<cledilson> HUAHUAHUAHUAHUAA
<nntp> to namorando um ipfixo
<xispirito> porque estas empresas só atendem onde bem quiserem
<xispirito> cledilson: eu já tive 300
<nntp> onde tem cliente potencial pra pagar o custo de passar fibra optica
<rootpt> Tou com um problema, instalei apache e o noip.org o q se passa eh o seguinte, quando entro no host do no-ip.org ele vai ter ah pagina de configuraçao do router e nao ah var/www, como posso resolver isso ?
<nntp> eu tinha um msx com modem de 1200bauds
<YanGM> 10mb, máximo que vendem aaui
<nntp> nem internet tinha essa epoca
<xispirito> nntp: aconteçe que deveria ter alguma espécie de regra na qual obrigassem a cobrir o território
<nntp> a dilma falou que vai ter wireless pra todo mundo
<YanGM> Hahshahahshshzhahshahzhslsksksbbxghsowkfndbshs
<nntp> http://www.tecnoblog.net/62036/banda-larga-popular-1-mega/
<YanGM> Confio muito na presidente
<xispirito> para isto não trabalham, mas tem outras coisas .. tipo, se eu abandonar um cachorro, pego seis anos, se abandonar uma criança, seis meses segundo as novas leis que querem aprovar .. dai você pode tirar uma base do caminho futuro[
<xispirito> YanGM: leia acima ^
<xispirito> =D
<YanGM> Já vi
<YanGM> Eu vivo no tb
<nntp> estados unidos eh 100 megas
<nntp> aeuhuaehuaeh
<cledilson> ai ai
<YanGM> Google vendendo net de 1gbit
<YanGM> A preço de banana
<xispirito> o Google agora é provedor?
<YanGM> E eu aqui com 10mb
<YanGM> Em um estado lá dos eua
<xispirito> 0.0, OS, celular, brwoser, dns, link ..
<xispirito> pronto
<xispirito> se conseguirem número suficiente, monopólio total irrááá
<YanGM> Google caminhando para a dominação mundial
<xispirito> salvem-se quem puder !! https://duckduckgo.com/
<nntp> deixa eu configurar meu nntp aqui e volto...
<cledilson> alguém pode reportar algo sobre o meu problema?
<rcbdesigner> deve ser nas cidades vizinhas da central da Google XD
<xispirito> e eu tinha me esqueçido dos satélites e do mapa mundi
<xispirito> credo, chega a ser meio aterrador
<rcbdesigner> a hora que vc percebe que precisa tomar um banho.... qd vc sente seu próprio cheiro rs
<YanGM> Don't be evil
<rcbdesigner> ja volto XD
<xispirito> rcbdesigner: irráá
<xispirito> está na hora de montarmos umanova rede
<YanGM> Xispirito: fácil
<YanGM> Só colocar um servidor dns de pé por nossa conta
<xispirito> YanGM: precisamos de muitos servidores
<xispirito> e link
<xispirito> não é assim "ó que fácil"
<YanGM> Ai é outra coisa
<YanGM> Colocar ela de pé é fácil, difícil é meter conteúdo nela
<xispirito> tinha que fazer que fosse livre, e garantido que sempre será assim
<xispirito> sem comércio
<YanGM> Domínios de graça
<xispirito> YanGM: sim, mas sem latifundiários =D
<YanGM> hospedagem pode ser caseirq
<YanGM> Com ddns
<xispirito> é, o problema é banda
<YanGM> Banda no Brasil
<YanGM> País de gente não tem esse problema
<nntp> ae pra descontrair xispirito YanGM rcbdesigner Ursinha http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfLG6fMxCyQ
<MarconM> Ursinha, ta ae
<xispirito> nntp: pronto, vai provocar um orgasmo no MarconM
<nntp> nao vai ?
<nntp> MarconM, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfLG6fMxCyQ
<MarconM> 0.0
<nntp> adoro nntp por isso
<nntp> acho umas raridades
<nntp> aeuhau
<MarconM> xispirito, to aqui fazendo o pendriver multiboot
<MarconM> com ISO dentro
<MarconM> rapaz ... funcionou com slitaz =)
<xispirito> e viva o chainboot
<MarconM> \o/
<MarconM> xispirito, a minifuradeira eu arrumei
<MarconM> comprar uma chava Ali e apertei o pafaruso =)
<xispirito> Ali?
<nntp> foi ali qu ele comprou
<nntp> lol
 * xispirito imagina uma chave Ali, uma grande mão com luva vermelha ..
<MarconM> 0.0
<nntp> xispirito, chave alen ?
<xispirito> allen =D
<YanGM> Chave ali?
<MarconM> auehauheuea
<MarconM> http://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcToJAUoISKAXsTtGkQ8leLfHFA9FT9_WbWrt3WfVB0WgRDJHwMO
<MarconM> xispirito, =) a chave é minha e chama Ali =)
<YanGM> Chave aqui
<xispirito> MarconM: aehaeehueuha
<YanGM> Chave lá
<MarconM> HUehuheUeHeuheUh
<nntp> eh chave alen lol
<MarconM> alien
<MarconM> 0.0
<MarconM> quer dizer q eu tenho uma chave alien
<MarconM> G.G
<nntp> cara arrependi de vender meu msx to nostalgico
<YanGM> Kkkkkkkkkkkk
<xispirito> eu no auge dos meus quinze anos achava qe era chave alien
<MarconM> arreeee eu sabia q os aliens tinhas umas paradas dessas
<MarconM> \o/
<xispirito> afinal, uma chave tão esquisita ..
<MarconM> xispirito, para min é a melhor
<MarconM> nao espana e taz
<MarconM> quanto tu aplica uma força de 300 mega tons
<xispirito> boa mesmo é a torque
<MarconM> @_@
<xispirito> ou torc sei lá
<xispirito> é uma allen com esteróides
<MarconM> xispirito, comprei um cello 0.0
<YanGM> Alien com asteróides
<xispirito> o.0
<MarconM> agora é tirar apocaliptica
<MarconM> @_
<MarconM> @_@
<xispirito> MarconM: coitado de quem morar com você
<xispirito> não tem coisa mais feia que aquilo tocado de forma errada
<MarconM> xispirito, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=weymSFNNf0I
<xispirito> uma vez comprei uma gaita de boca
<xispirito> mas não consegui tocar, pois é muito feio aquilo errado
<xispirito> MarconM: meu xmonad agora tem fortunes o.0
<MarconM> xispirito, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BwKQ9Idq9FM&feature=related
<MarconM> 0.0
<xispirito> não tem como não rir
<MarconM> xispirito, @_@ oi ?
<xispirito> ah vai dizer que não conheçe fortune?
<xispirito> é a app mais clássica
<MarconM> xispirito, o nome nao é estranho
<MarconM> mas eu nao sei o que é nao
<xispirito> é o biscoito da sorte virtual
<xispirito> mensagens curtas, em geral com alguma sabedoria, as vezes ofensivas ..
<xispirito> e hilárias
<nntp> mm]
<nntp> xiang, que sabe disso ae xispirito
<MarconM> xispirito, a sim
<nntp> xispirito, vc eh xines ?
<MarconM> o arch tem isso
<xispirito> só chinês agora tem biscoito da sorte lol
<nntp> lol
<xispirito> http://imagebin.org/233755
<xispirito> vermelho em baixo
<xispirito> a cada comando ou mudança de janela etc, muda a mensagem
<nntp> tendi
<MarconM> kkkkkkkk
<MarconM> xispirito, eu to me segurando para nao colocar o xmonad aqui tambem
<MarconM> 0.0
<xispirito> MarconM: não se reprima
<MarconM> xispirito, ja comprei a sardinha
<MarconM> pronto ... seu pedal ja tem o case \o/
<xispirito> o.0
<xispirito> to com cara de gato?
<nntp> xmonad eh legal ?
<xispirito> aa, sardinha deve ser o case
<xispirito> nntp: perguntar isto para mim não adianta
<nntp> sei lah to grilando com os paus do compiz
<MarconM> nntp, xmonad é otimo =)
<xispirito> nntp: é massa demais, dá para fazer qualquer coisa que quiser, desde que se saiba hasekll
<xispirito> ou queira aprender
<YanGM> Acabei de comer um ovo frito no notebook que rodava kde
<MarconM> nntp, nao necessariamente precisa saber haskell
<nntp> eu noa sei nada de haskell
<MarconM> é bem facil ... pegar os macetes
<MarconM> nntp, nem nos sabiamos
<nntp> mmm
<MarconM> mas começamos a estudar por gostar
<MarconM> e curiosidade
<xispirito> não precisa saber .. de começo
<MarconM> é bem parecido com python
<MarconM> ruby
<xispirito> ah não é não =D
<nntp> certo
<MarconM> xispirito, eu quero um desses http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6zn1fTtbp84&feature=related
<xispirito> igualzinho a Python: lTitle = fixedWidthL AlignLeft " " 40 <$> dzenColorL "#21C03D" "" <$> padL . shortenL 20 $ logTitle
<MarconM> sasinhora 0.0
<MarconM> eu quero um desses
<MarconM> apenas 50k
<MarconM> =)
<xispirito> é só um relógio -.-
<nntp> bah 50k nuim bobo
<nntp> nunca
<MarconM> xispirito, *___8
<MarconM> bah ... vem com xmonad nele 0.0
<xispirito> 50k num relógio com xmonad? nah
<nntp> lol
<Ursinha> MarconM, oe
<MarconM> uHEUHeUHueHeuh
<MarconM> Ursinha, pvt
<Rudolf> Ursinha: ola
<xispirito> além de que eu ia me destroçar para escrever um xmonad.hs naquela telinha
<MarconM> aeuahuehuahaua
<nntp> vo mexer xmonad nao
<nntp> desisti
<nntp> kkk
<MarconM> aueahuheuhae
<xispirito> ué, nem começou o.0
<MarconM> nntp, @_@
<nntp> lol
<xispirito> MarconM: olha a máquina do nntp http://www.mci.org.br/micro/cobra/cobra210.html
<nntp> lol
<tiagoscd> tarde :)
<nntp> tarde
<MarconM> auehauahuaheuaa nntp poxa ... Oia tem teclado
<MarconM> \o/
<nntp> teclado eh pesado
<xispirito> dá para codar colol irrááá
<MarconM> lol
<MarconM> nntp, xmonad tu nao usa mouse =-)
<MarconM> viva la liberte \o/
<YanGM> Quando eu vejo essas máquinas antigas eu me lembro que o primeiro hackintosh foi brasileiro
<nntp> nah meu mouse de 3000dpi faço o que dele ?
<nntp> custou 100 pila
<xispirito> naquelas épocas de recessão tinham de ser inventivos
<nntp> naquela epoca nao tinha windwos
<xispirito> ah é
<nntp> nao tinha q ter mouse
<xispirito> ah é?
<YanGM> Eram felizes e não sabiam
<MarconM> nntp, o mouse de 100 pila .. tu manda para min =)
<nntp> lol
<MarconM> lol
<nntp> meu mouse de jogar cs source
<nntp> nana
<xispirito> o meu mouse deve estar deprimido
<YanGM> Viste o cs go?
<MarconM> xispirito, 0.0 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZsNlcr4frs4
<MarconM> eu acho q ele canta até bem
<nntp> YanGM, tenho tmb
<MarconM> nntp, a manda ae ... vai =)
<xispirito> ah não MarconM, dai abusou da paciência
<nntp> MarconM, http://www.google.com.br/imgres?q=a4tech+x7&start=119&hl=pt-BR&client=ubuntu&hs=U8X&sa=X&channel=fs&biw=984&bih=807&tbm=isch&prmd=imvns&tbnid=SpyeBCv0p-VZiM:&imgrefurl=http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/MLB-442843624-mouse-gamer-a4tech-x7-v-track-f3-laser-3000cpi-_JM&docid=4xf3_gQvJko3jM&imgurl=http://img1.mlstatic.com/mouse-gamer-a4tech-x7-v-track-f3-laser-3000cpi_MLB-O-213168874_9929.jpg&w=250&h=250&ei=NqSOUJLML8X50gGXxoE4&zoom=1&iact=rc&dur=3
<nntp> 24&sig=112891992756413696161&page=7&tbnh=145&tbnw=196&ndsp=22&ved=1t:429,r:37,s:100,i:115&tx=113&ty=48
<YanGM> Será que roda em uma hd4000?
<MarconM> nntp, eu vou desmontar ele ... para fazer uma camera
<xispirito> irrááá
<nntp> http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/MLB-442843624-mouse-gamer-a4tech-x7-v-track-f3-laser-3000cpi-_JM isso aqui
<nntp> kkk
<MarconM> nntp, esse é o meu
<MarconM> http://www.instablogsimages.com/images/2009/08/21/razer-naga-mouse_fhygu_54.jpg
<nntp> hu
<nntp> razer
<YanGM> E eu tenho um touch pad genérico da elan...
<nntp> bom tmb
<YanGM> Cs go na hd4000, rola?
<nntp> rola
<nntp> csgo eh lixo melhor cs source
<YanGM> Opa esqueci que valve
<YanGM> Jogo da valve roda em full hd em calculadora a 120fps
<YanGM> Jogo da rock star precisa de crossfire com 8gpu e 4 processadores de 8 núcleos
<MarconM> nntp, essa q é sua namorada http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=awUwkGyrPCk&feature=related
<YanGM> Pra rodar em 30fps
<nntp> MarconM, sertanejo japones eh phoda
<xispirito> http://www.techtudo.com.br/platb/files/2172/2012/01/GPC20120112_1_TheTramp+PC.jpg
<nntp> ae xispirito eh quase isso ae
<xispirito> http://vscdn.s3.amazonaws.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/Anonymous_hacking-pc.png
<MarconM> auehauhauhea
<nntp> muto massa
<MarconM> xispirito, falando nisso minha mascara ta aqui =)
<xispirito> http://static.fjcdn.com/pictures/Anonymous_1ad883_322087.jpg
<xispirito> ahehuaeuaheahuuh
<MarconM> uhUHuwhuhu
<MarconM> xispirito, ja usou slitaz
<xispirito> já testei
<MarconM> eu to vendo indução eletromagnetica
<MarconM> 0.0
<nntp> eu to grilado com um tal de convidado que ta entrando aqui sem prermissao
<nntp> ja volto ... aeuhae
<MarconM> nntp, Uiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii ... ja ta assim nhandler
<xispirito> nntp: tem daemon que roda como nobody
<MarconM> tao entrando sem permissao
<MarconM> viro bagunça
<MarconM> é qualquer um agora
<xispirito> irrááá
<MarconM> xispirito, os hackckers ja dominaram o ps3 denovo
<MarconM> \o/
<xispirito> MarconM: lá na banda aquela tem todos tutos e arquivos necessáios
<MarconM> xispirito,
<xispirito> fala!
<xispirito> ou melhor, escreve xD
<MarconM> xispirito, entedeu ?
<nntp> xispirito, crente nao usa linux por causa desses demons ae
<MarconM> xispirito, to vendo albert einstei
<MarconM> 0.0
<xispirito> nntp: ahuehueauhaeuhaeahuauha
<MarconM> to ficando loco
<xispirito> eu não entendo a associação einstein :: louco
<nntp> como q eu ranco essa sessao convivado ?
<MarconM> xispirito, vou ir
<MarconM> ja ja eu entro de novo
<MarconM> blz
<Rudolf> nntp: windios?
<nntp> linux
<nntp> windios lol
<xispirito> nntp: ps aux no pastebin
<xispirito> vamos ver
<nntp> tudo culpa dos Demos
<xispirito> tudo que não for Jesus :: Demônio
<nntp> ps aux parece nome de mainframe
<Rudolf> nntp: deluser? userdel?
<nntp> userdel
<nntp> deluser eh coisa de loco
<xispirito> aliás, ontem abri a blíblia em uma página qualquer para ver o absurdo aleatório que acharia e eis que leio: Romanos 1, "Jõao, escravo de Jesus"
<xispirito> o.0
<xispirito> #bíblia
<ThiagoCMC> que perda de tempo...
<nntp> pensei que era a biblia linux
<ThiagoCMC> =P
<xispirito> eu leio, porque é muito surreal, muito absurdo junto
<xispirito> além de que é a pedra fundamental da atualidade
<xispirito> sabe .. temos que ter argumento =D
<nntp> xmonad usa mouse sim ta falando aqui
<xispirito> nntp: ele quis dizer que não é necessário o mouse em momento nenhum
<nntp> mmm
<nntp> como q instala isso ?
<nntp> posso continuar com unity neh ?
<xispirito> a parte fácil: apt-get install xmonad
<xispirito> nntp: não, leia mais antes sobre ..
<xispirito> você pode ter todos instalado, mas usar junto com unity é meio complicado eu acho
<nntp> In a normal WM, you spend half your time aligning and searching for windows
<nntp> nao eh usar junto nao derrr
<xispirito> nntp: então sim
<nntp> to dizendo que hora que eu ficar puto que nao dou conta de fazer nada nele eu volto pro unity pra dar uma navegada na web pra desestressar
<nntp> certo
<xispirito> ficar puto? 0.0
<xispirito> eee
<nntp> kkk
<nntp> sim
<nntp> vai ver eu nao dou conta nem de ligar o bitchX nele
<nntp> ae eu desisto
<xispirito> hoje em dia todo mundo pode ficar puto
<xispirito> e voltar a não ficar puto
 * rcbdesigner mode Puto on
<nntp> ta instalando
 * rcbdesigner mode Puto off
<rcbdesigner> uia
<rcbdesigner> verdade
<xispirito> só botar um saia agora rcbdesigner
<xispirito> irrááá
<rcbdesigner> irráa
<rcbdesigner> rsrsrs
<nntp> crash free experience
<nntp> legal
<nntp> unity nao eh assim nao
<xispirito> nntp: só que: você vai sair, no primeiro login, com uma tela preta, vazia
<nntp> mm
<nntp> da amanha ae entao
<nntp> pra mim nao ter que dar uma dedada
<nntp> browser e chat
<nntp> irc
<nntp> lol
<xispirito> nntp: tem que escrever uma conf, tem um monte printa na web e tal
<nntp> dae eu ja me viro
<xispirito> #pronta
<xispirito> depois, com o tempo, você aprende e escreve a sua
<xispirito> alt+enter você ganha um XTerm
<xispirito> dai para frente éo de sempre =D
<nntp> mmm
<nntp> eu instalo algum packege ?
<xispirito> dmenu, nitrogen, xmobar, dzen2 são os usados com ele pela maioria
<hebertsilva> boa tarde a todos
<xispirito> vou sair aqui, depois volto
<nntp> lol
<hebertsilva> Ursinha,  boa tarde como esta a uds querida?
<Ursinha> hebertsilva, está uma coisa linda de deus
<hebertsilva> tiagoscd, saiu na foto com tio mark ne? rsrsrs espero que estejam se divertindo bastante
<hebertsilva> Ursinha, que bom, a uds vai até que dia?
<Ursinha> hebertsilva, vai até quinta :)
<tiagoscd> hebertsilva: sim :) bem legal
<hebertsilva> tiagoscd, Ursinha  aproveitem bastante isso é muito gratificante estar num evento como esse, tragam muitas coisas positivas da viagem e me deixe atualizado das novidades rsrsrs para postar no facebook
<Ursinha> hebertsilva, pode deixar, estamos tentando postar as coisas assim que elas acontecem :)
<tiagoscd> hebertsilva: pode deixar :)
<Matheus_Carvalho> bom dia gambazada
<Matheus_Carvalho> =D
<Ursinha> e ae
<Ursinha> :D
<hebertsilva> tiagoscd,  e Ursinha  to acompanhando pelo twitter e facebook tudo que vcs estão passando
<tiagoscd> hebertsilva: beleza, acompanha lá que sempre estaremos atualizado o/
<hebertsilva> tiagoscd,  ok
<hebertsilva> no face e o velho hebertaragao
<Matheus_Carvalho> Ursinha: e tiagoscd  como esta a feira? =D
<Matheus_Carvalho> estou sem tempo para acompanhar...mas tudo de melhor pra vcs ai
<Matheus_Carvalho> bom...tenhyo que voltar pra minha semana academica aqui no ifsul
<Matheus_Carvalho> abrass a todos e tudo de bom ai gente
<Matheus_Carvalho> fuiii[
<FiLHu> tiagoscd:  Já teve tempo para testar a steam no linux?
<shadowdf> boa tarde pessoal
<shadowdf> como estão
<hebertsilva> shadowdf,  boa tarde
<nntp> xmonad rules
<nntp> xispirito_off, rules
<tiagoscd> FiLHu: o beta ainda não foi liberado
<tiagoscd> apenas está confirmado que teremos as chaves assim que for lançado
<FiLHu> tiagoscd:  Ah! Entendi! Eles fizeram alguma demonstração?
<rcbdesigner> FiLHu,  tem na internet
<FiLHu> rcbdesigner:  Obrigado! Irei procurar! :)
<cledilson> galera
<cledilson> meu ubuntu está entrando em modo de espera com ele na tomada
<cledilson> 12.10
<cledilson> fui nas configurações e tirei a opção, tanto pra quando estiver na bateria quanto pra tomada
<cledilson> alguém sabe o que pode ser?
<cledilson> e o pior nem é isso...
<cledilson> o pior é que quando eu acesso novamente e volta com um erro dizendo que o disco é pra somente leitura
<cledilson> tanto o hd quando pendrive que estiver conectado
<cledilson> ou se eu conectar algo depos ele nem conecta, diz que é somente leitura e não monta
<rcbdesigner> alguém sabe me dizer se o xchat já vem com sons padrões?
<nntp> nao vem nao
<rcbdesigner> aaah
<nntp> mo canseira pra achar na net
<rcbdesigner> baixar então... eu aqui me matando
<nntp> cledilson, qq c andou fazendo ae ?
<nntp> rcbdesigner, se vc nao achar eu tenho aqui depois te mando so que eu to no xmonad agora e nao sei mexer ainda direito nisso nao aeuhuaehea depois eu entro no unity e te passo se vc nao achar
<nntp> xchat sounds
<rcbdesigner> blz
<rcbdesigner> vou procurar
<nntp>  cledilson
<cledilson> ...
<nntp> qq c fez ?
<nntp> apagou o que ae ?
<cledilson> agora o caso é outro
<nntp> mm
<cledilson> meu ubuntu está entrando em modo de espera com ele na tomada
<cledilson> fui nas configurações e tirei a opção, tanto pra quando estiver na bateria quanto pra tomada
<cledilson> o pior é que quando eu acesso novamente e volta com um erro dizendo que o disco é pra somente leitura
<cledilson> tanto o hd quando pendrive que estiver conectado
<nntp> escreve ae
<cledilson> ou se eu conectar algo depos ele nem conecta, diz que é somente leitura e não monta
<nntp> sudo mont -o remout,rw /
<cledilson> nntp: entendeu?
<nntp> ve se ele começa a escrever no disco
<rcbdesigner> achei já
<nntp> rcbdesigner, tem um que tem todos
<cledilson> eu já reiniciei nntp
<nntp> eh o qu eeu tenho vc deve ter achado um que tem so 5 sons
<cledilson> eu estava digitando minha monografia
<cledilson> e perdi o que não salvei
<cledilson> pq depois não consegui salvar em lugar nenhum
<nntp> o ubuntu nao para de funcionar assim do nada nao eh alguma coisa q tu fez ou apagou ae
<nntp> tinha que saber oque pra poder arrumar
<rcbdesigner> hum... esse não vi .. baixei um q tem alguns... mas meu interesse só é qd citam meu nick.... q seria qual opção?
<nntp> e voce como usuario sem ser root voce so pode escrever na pasta do seu usuario cledilson
<nntp> deixa eu ver aqui rcbdesigner
<nntp> rcbdesigner, channel msg highlight
<rcbdesigner> pronto
<rcbdesigner> vlw
<nntp> rcbdesigner, deu certo ae neh ?
<nntp> ding
<rcbdesigner> deu =D
<nntp> blz
<nntp> to aqui apanhando do xmonad lol
<rcbdesigner> sei nem o q é
<nntp> tomar algo ali pra refrescar que eu to fritando
<rcbdesigner> rs
<rcbdesigner> blz
<nntp> xmonad rulez
<rcbdesigner> vou pesquisar depois =)
<cledilson> nntp, eu usei tasksel uns dias atrás
<felipealmeida> boa tarde
<cledilson> e ele removeu muita coisa
<cledilson> aí eu dei um apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<cledilson> e instalou tudo novamente
<cledilson> entrei aqui e perguntei pra galera se isso era certo ou se eu precisava formatar
<cledilson> e me disseram que se eu instalei o ubuntu-desktop ele voltou como novo
<cledilson> o que acha nntp?
<nntp> cledilson, da um dpkg reconfigure -a
<nntp> olha ae a bomba cledilson http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=62259.0
<cledilson> vo oiá
<cledilson> esse comando aí apaga alguma configuração?
<nntp> apaga nao
<nntp> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<cledilson> nntp: executei o comando
<nntp> falou alguma coisa ?
<cledilson> não
<nntp> tipo vc reiniciou e o sistema ta rodando normal ta escrevendo nos discos agora ?
<cledilson> sim sim
<cledilson> só acontece quando ele suspende a sessão
<cledilson> e tá configurado pra não suspender
<nntp> c nao ta apertando a tecla de dormir nao ?
<nntp> ja volto
<cledilson> não não
<cledilson> rsrs
<cledilson> eu tinha deixado ele ligado na tomada
<cledilson> fui almoçar
<cledilson> ele tava suspenso
<nntp> xispirito_off,
<nntp> xispirito_off, seu crapula me ajuda aqui com o limonada, eu entrei to aqui dentro mas nao to sacando o lance das conf nao como q faz pra rodar a minha conf e instalar ela
<nntp> xispirito_off,
<nntp> eh o 12.10 ta bom ainda nao
<overlog> ola galera
<overlog> alguem sabe se é possivel proteger uma vm guest com o clamav?
<overlog> sem instalar o clamav no guest?
<Luciano_> ola
<cledilson> ola
<Luciano_> alguem pode me dar uma ajudinha?
<cledilson> seu eu puder
<cledilson> *se
<Luciano_> como eu fasso pra ter controle total do sistema?
<insano> ???????????????/
<Luciano_> e que eu to tentando instalar o ofris
<insano> Luciano_:   o que é controle total?
<Luciano_> o que pareci o deep freeze
<insano> entendi
<insano> então instale
<Luciano_> ja tentei com o sudo nautilus
<insano> sudo nautilus?
<Luciano_> sim
<insano> Luciano_:   vc vai instalar em algum cyber?
<Luciano_> sim
<Luciano_> meu mesmo
<insano> Luciano_:   pra que sudo nautilus?
<Luciano_> para ter controle de uma pasta
<insano> pra ter controle de uma pasta vc tem que modificar as permissões de acesso a ela
<Luciano_> para instalar ou mais ou menos isso na hora que eu instalo apareci que eu preciso de uma permissão para tal pasta
<Luciano_> vou dizer qual so um segundo
<insano> vc está tentando instalar o ofris e está pedindo permissão? é isso?
<Luciano_> simmm
<insano> como vc está tentando instalar?
<insano> clique duplo?
<Luciano_> sim abre com o terminal
<Luciano_> ae eu aperto 3
<Luciano_> para congelar o sistema
<insano> estou olhando aqui na internet que já existe um ppa para o ofris
<insano> tenta o seguinte
<Luciano_> mais na hora de congelar apareci que eu não tenho tal permissão
<insano> espera aí
<insano> vc já instalou
<Luciano_> sim
<insano> quer executar o ofris e está dando erro
<Rudolf> o que é ofris
<insano> vc disse que não tinha instalado
<Luciano_> vei vc invadiu meu pc
<Luciano_> ?
<Luciano_> deu certo agora vixxe
<insano> Rudolf:   é um sistema que a qualquer alteração feita no sistema, quando vc reinicia ele retoma ao ponto anterior
<insano> Rudolf:   muito útil em laboratório, computadores compartilhados e etc.
<Rudolf> insano: massa
<Rudolf> insano: util mesmo
<Rudolf> insano: procurar saber mais
<insano> Rudolf:   muito bacana, onde dou aula adotei pq os alunos fazem muita bobagem e acaba sendo extremamente útil
<Rudolf> insano: sim
<Rudolf> insano: kiosques publicos
<insano> Luciano_:   existe um ppa em que o ofris está em ptbr
<cledilson> nntp: ainda com paciência pra me ajudar? rsrsrsrs
<Rudolf> nntp: heuheiuehieuih
<nntp> cledilson,  diga meu
<nntp> Rudolf, iae blz ?
<Rudolf> nntp: indo embora
<Rudolf> rsrsr
<nntp> eu vo mudar minha distro no desktop
<Rudolf> nntp: sarava linux?
<nntp> to achando muito instavel o 12.10 com essa ati minha aqui
<nntp> acho que me hackearam
<tiagoscd> mvuelma: olá
<rcbdesigner> olá
<tiagoscd> olá rcbdesigner
<rcbdesigner> eu não tinha visto o direcionamento do seu olá para a mvuelma rs
<nntp> eh vamo esperar o ringring
<xispirito> nntp: que desespero =D
<nntp> xispirito, mudei de distro no meu desktop
<nntp> to usando agora cruchbang
<xispirito> massa
<nntp> vo lanchar com minha sobrinha e volto em seguida pra arrumar meu bootloader
<xispirito> falo nntp
<rcbdesigner> videos do G'1 travando o ubuntu =/
 * MarconM chega por traz de xispirito 
<xispirito> 0.0
<MarconM> @_@
 * rcbdesigner pega a pipoca senta numa cadeira e finge que é uma cena do Animal Planet
 * MarconM acha q rcbdesigner gosta de cenas com animais 0.0
 * rcbdesigner adooooora
<rcbdesigner> lá ele
<rcbdesigner> aff
<rcbdesigner> chêssus esse mundo ta perdido
<rcbdesigner> MarconM,  eae vai um chocolate? http://g1.globo.com/planeta-bizarro/noticia/2012/10/apresentadora-de-tv-francesa-exibe-vestido-feito-de-chocolate.html
<xispirito> =D
<xispirito> eu quero
<MarconM> eu nao ... eu quero ela =D
 * MarconM acha q o xispirito ia pegar o chocolate e ia embora 0.0
<xispirito> é o que eu estou falando -.-
<xispirito> eajiaehuaehueha
<MarconM> nao ele ofereceu o chocolatre
<MarconM> tu disse q quer
<MarconM> eu quero a mulher
<MarconM> entao o chocolate é seu
<MarconM> \o/
<xispirito> está implícito que se trata da mulher vestida de chocolate -.-
<MarconM> #tratofeito
<MarconM> non non
<MarconM> tu disse tu disse
<xispirito> seu analfabeto funcional
<MarconM> ja elvis
<xispirito> irráá
<MarconM> irraaaaa a mulher é minha e xispirito vai ficar gordoooooooooooooo \o/
 * xispirito cospe,  adois tiro pra cada lado
<MarconM> sei sei
<MarconM> xispirito: agora a mini furadeira ta uma beleza
<MarconM> -D
<nntp> so mais as mina do femen
<xispirito> sei sei =D
<MarconM> ta furando até adamantium
<nntp> nossa que calor ta aqui
<nntp> da nem pra digitar direito sem molhar o teclado
<MarconM> 0.0
<xispirito> nntp: em dias assim eu esqueço que existe computador
<MarconM> xispirito: sou foda ... acabei de comprar um chip da OI da VIVO e da CLARO \o/
<xispirito> MarconM: parabéns em, uau
<xispirito> \o/
<MarconM> \o/
<MarconM> vou comprar mais 3 de cada
<MarconM> agora
<MarconM> \o/
<xispirito> o.0
<MarconM> ajuda
<xispirito> 12 chips para que?
<MarconM> para TIM enlouquecer , para TIM enlouquecer, para TIM enlouquecer  \O/
<xispirito> huuuuahueauha
<nntp> nossa
<MarconM> auehauhuahuhuheuhaa
<nntp> vo sair do canal
<MarconM> ^
<MarconM> ^^
<xispirito> açiás, eu tinha que fazer um dump destes chips
<xispirito> #aliás
<nntp> xispirito, esse crunchbang eh melhor pra aprender limonad
<xispirito> limonad?
<nntp> cmom q chama mesmo isso aqui ?
<nntp> xnomad
<xispirito> limonada
<xispirito> ah
<nntp> ha
<xispirito> nntp: qualquer distro serve
<nntp> cara mas eu instalei ele no ubuntu e me diverti
<nntp> sim
<MarconM> limonad
<MarconM> cruchbang é openbox
<nntp> eu tava aprendendo usar os alt p
<nntp> alt .
<nntp> alt l
<nntp> alt h
<MarconM> nntp: xmonad é bom
<rcbdesigner> 3 chips de operadoras... ta rico
<xispirito> aqui eu mudei tudo, coloquei atalhos a lá emacs
<MarconM> nntp: entra no canal la
<MarconM> =D
<nntp> liga pra mim MarconM
<nntp> qual canal ?
<MarconM> q eu te invitei aquele dia
<MarconM> lembra
<MarconM> add no favorito ae
<rcbdesigner> pelo menos 25 reais em cada.. 75... só de celular
<nntp> to com tanto canal agora que to parecendo nego que usa droga
<nntp> cheio dos canal
<rcbdesigner> fim do mundoi ta chegando galerinha... começar a rezar pros deuses Maias rsrs
<rcbdesigner> http://sphotos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/548527_437382299663083_1738190785_n.jpg
<rcbdesigner> "Illuminated and electrified by lightning, a roiling ash and gas plume rises over Chile's Puyehue volcano"
<nntp> ta rolando eh o furacao em ny
<rcbdesigner> Nova York sendo varrida do mapa http://sphotos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/223746_10151326819416579_934992207_n.jpg
<xispirito> rcbdesigner: já aconteceu coisas bem mais feias
<xispirito> além de que, para um humano em geral, o conceito de fim do mundo e o fim da raça
<rcbdesigner> xispirito,  q digam os dinossauros
<rcbdesigner> entre no "ispirito" da brincadeira rs
<xispirito> rcbdesigner: pois é, o mundo vai cabar .. daqui a uns 20 bilhões de anos ou mais
<xispirito> a raça humana acaba antes eu acho =D
<rcbdesigner> ou depois oO
<rcbdesigner> vamo detonar tudo e fazer de novo
<xispirito> só se viajarmos de foguete espacial
<rcbdesigner> rsrsrs
<rcbdesigner> tem 66 milhões de dóla? ... se tiver tem viagem garantida =D
<xispirito> hoje em dia não me adianta, não quero ir a lua, quero ir a outras galáxias
<rcbdesigner> falo com uns chegados russos e ta tudo certo
<xispirito> além de que, não tenho 66 milhões ..
<rcbdesigner> rsrsrs
<rcbdesigner> eu prefiro a lua... pelo menos vou ver fogos de artifício numa próxima guerra mundial
<rcbdesigner> aff.. horrível isso
<xispirito> eu queria ver sirius
<rcbdesigner> oxi... aluga Harry potter
<rcbdesigner> =P
<xispirito> -.-
<rcbdesigner> sirius q seria dita a maioir estrela do universo até o presente momento?
<xispirito> se bem me lembro, a maior que nós conheçemos
<xispirito> cão maior
<rcbdesigner> em q nosso sol teria o tamanho de um átomo em relação a ela?
<xispirito> essa
<rcbdesigner> se jogue man
<rcbdesigner> qd essa bagaça explodir quero ta em um universo paralelo tomando chá com o wolverine
<xispirito> se eu me jogar, a gravidade me empurra de volta
<felipealmeida> acordei :P
<rcbdesigner> XD
<xispirito> seria legal se virasse supernova 0.0
<sistematico> ava
<rcbdesigner> kavadra
<nntp> simsim
<nntp> salabin
<rcbdesigner> pirlipinpin
<sistematico> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MubWpPs5M0U
<rcbdesigner> *PIRLIMPIMPIM
<sistematico> Esse é o porque do ava.
<sistematico> * MarconM saiu (Quit: Fui embora)
<nntp> eu to sem audio
<rcbdesigner> usa um cotonete man
<sistematico> nntp: Azar o seu.
<nntp> eh o driver de video que nao ta certo
<xispirito> aaehuaahu
<nntp> aeuhaeuhae
<nntp> aeuhaeuhae o que nao saquei pq nao escutei nada
<sistematico> Tem que avisar a Kássia Eller que o segundo sol chegou.
<sistematico> E ele veio pra Campo Grande viu..
<xispirito> eu acho engraçado olhar a lua de dia no céu, e também de noite o.0
<xispirito> no mesmo dia
<nntp> xispirito, vc usa drogas ?
<xispirito> nntp: ocasionalmente
<sistematico> huhuhuhu
<xispirito> =D
<sistematico> nntp: Ele usa Ubuntu.
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhuhuhu
<xispirito> mas é verdade, este fenômeno é observável a qualquer um ocioso o suficiente
<sistematico> xispirito: Eu já vi isso aí, o nntp pelo que parece não olha muito pro céu.
<xispirito> pois é
<sistematico> Ou tá na cadeia, num sei.
<nntp> sistematico, mais ou menos por ai
<nntp> muros e as grades
<sistematico> Ou que eu acho mais curioso, é que na cidade num dá pra ver quase nenhuma ou nenhuma estrela.
<sistematico> E no campo você vê milhões.
<nntp> sim mesmo assim voce ta vendo algo que eh passado
<xispirito> sistematico: quanto menos luz, mais você consegue ver estrelas
<xispirito> agora a parada da lua eu não sei explicar
<nntp> coisa de lunaticos
<xispirito> só se ela gira junto a terra, na mesma velocidade
<rcbdesigner> sol batendo na lua...
<nntp> o negocio eh que voce nao consegue perceber a dimensao das coisas
<xispirito> nntp: não
<nntp> por isso
<xispirito> não consegue
<nntp> vc nao compreende
<nntp> somos pequenos d+
<xispirito> é por isto que repudio qualquer um que me venha dizer como foram criadas as coisas sem base alguma
<nntp> cara eu acho que o ser humano eh um manezao
<xispirito> nada impede que nosso universo esteja dentro de um protozoário na merda de um ser maior
<nntp> pode ser
<nntp> so que isso ae nao eh pra ser compreendido
<rcbdesigner> filme favorito do xispirito
<rcbdesigner> alguém adivinha?
<nntp> planeta dos macacos
<rcbdesigner> não
<nntp> kkk
<rcbdesigner> tenta de novo
<xispirito> nntp: é esta a questão, só que tem gente que acha que compreende, acha, inclusive, que compreende melhor que outros povos e que o povo dele é o escolhido de uma entidade cujo os poderem transgridem a vida e a morte, sendo a fonta da verdade e vida eterna
<rcbdesigner> nntp,  MIB
<nntp> lol
<nntp> cara to nem ai pro q o povo acha
<xispirito> e ainda defecam em vasos de ouro com base em uma falácia destas
<rcbdesigner> bó parar antes de começarmos a falar de religião e transgredir as regras do canal
<rcbdesigner> ou criamos um canal para falar sobre isso.. q tal?
<nntp> nao
<nntp> quero falar nada nao
<xispirito> #zetetico
<xispirito> lol
<rcbdesigner> #planetadosmacacos
<nntp> lol
<nntp> c tem q ve no canal os caras falando de debian huypertext man pages
<nntp> hypertext
<rcbdesigner> hum
<nntp> o outro perguntando se o cara conhece o google lol
<xispirito> rcbdesigner: bora criar um canal?
<rcbdesigner> qual?
<xispirito> não sei
<rcbdesigner> #planetadosmacacos msm?
<nntp> ocanal
<xispirito> rcbdesigner: é legal =D
<rcbdesigner> pronto
<rcbdesigner> entra lá
<nntp> cria o limonad
<nntp> #limonad
<nntp> eu posso ser adm do planeta dos macacos ?
<nntp> op
<rcbdesigner> tamo no planeta
<nntp> quer dizer
<nntp> planetadosmacacos eh canal de doido
<nntp> kkkk
<xispirito> aha
<rcbdesigner> quer pirar a cabeça? #planetadosmacacos
 * andretyn desejando uma vida longa e prospera para todos \\\\ ////
<felipealmeida> caraca, achei que o e17 tinha travado, mas sem querer tinha aberto o que parece ser um action game plain text no emacs
<SeuMadruga> alguem sabe como iniciar um script com o gnome 3
<rsser> o android 4 aqui não conecta na internet
<rsser> eu instalei o android 4 na VM e a internet não funciona
<shadowdf> salve salve
<tiagoscd> salve :)
<rcbdesigner_afk> propaganda de novela aqui não shadowdf
<Rudolf> oi oi oi
<rcbdesigner_afk> salve jorge
<rcbdesigner_afk> q maluquice... só de mover o mouse sai um som na caixa de som
<Rudolf> rcbdesigner_afk: sim, mouse faz som
#ubuntu-br 2012-10-30
<Rudolf> http://www.isaude.net/pt-BR/noticia/6764/foto-saude/energia-azul-e-considerada-uma-das-novas-energias-que-serao-utilizadas-no-futuro
<Kakarot0> Rudolf: ja leo sobre o motor a MOVIDO A agua
<Kakarot0> HHO
<Rudolf> Kakarot0: já
<Rudolf> pilha movido a água
<Kakarot0> na verdade nao é a gua ... é hidrogenio por eletroliase
<Kakarot0> Rudolf: nos fizemos aqui
<Kakarot0> nao o carro
<Kakarot0> mas o processo
<Kakarot0> é bem somples
<Kakarot0> no EUA eles vendem o kit para voce instlar no carro
<Kakarot0> 300,00 dolar
<Kakarot0> soh q usa 30A da bateria
<Kakarot0> ou seja ... ferra com a bateria
<Rudolf> da ndaa
<Rudolf> bateria é barata e super limpa
<Rudolf> o que seria do mundo se não fosse as baterias jogadas fora inadequadamente
<Kakarot0> Rudolf: pois é
<Kakarot0> Rudolf:
<Kakarot0> ubuntu-br-ops
<shadowdf> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<shadowdf> quem fala isso é o luciano hulk
<shadowdf> puts estava fazendo um servidor
<shadowdf> aqui no pfsense
<Rudolf> Kakarot0: !?
<shadowdf> so que ele tava dando pau
<Rudolf> shadowdf: de que tipo?
<rcbdesigner> esse documentário é sensacional =) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SXl7mRb5Tww
<rcbdesigner> o carro movido a hidrogenio não é da década de 80 ou início da de 909?
<rcbdesigner> 90*
<rcbdesigner> e que há uma teoria de que o inventor teria sido assassinado a mando das insdústrias automotivas dos EUA?
<rcbdesigner> indústrias*
<Rudolf> rcbdesigner: faz sentido
<rcbdesigner> mto
<spiga> rcbdesigner: a boatos tb, sobre um motor movido a agua.
<spiga> que o inventor acabou tendo o mesmo fim.
<rcbdesigner> ou foi o da água
<rcbdesigner> posso ter atrapahado
<rcbdesigner> atrapalhado*
<rcbdesigner> tem video do invento no youtube
<rcbdesigner> só sei de uma coisa.. já existe carro que voa e carro q submerge
<rcbdesigner> =D
<dancasttro> olha pessoal
<dancasttro> boa noite
<rcbdesigner> pena que não vou presenciar o teleporte humano.... acho... quem sabe oO
<rcbdesigner> boa
<dancasttro> alguem aqui tem o motorola atrix
<spiga> rcbdesigner: nao.. os caras nao vao conseguir inventar o teleport em apenas 6 meses.
<rcbdesigner> spectra,  ta falando de q rapaz?
<rcbdesigner> ops
<rcbdesigner> spiga,
<spiga> hauhauhuahu
<rcbdesigner> rs
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Rudolf> fumou
<spiga> rapaz o fim do mundo ta ai
<spiga> 23/12/12
<spiga> ja era
<rcbdesigner> eu já escolhi minha religião nesse dia
<Rudolf> rcbdesigner: judeu?
<Rudolf> rcbdesigner: povo escolhido?
<spiga> escolhido.. bah
<spiga> so se for para morrer
<rcbdesigner> vou rezar aos deuses Maia... e dizer q ofereço 6 bilhões de vida em troca de uma cama confortável com 2 piriguetes.. pq virgem é fd.. cheia de xilique
<rcbdesigner> XD
<rcbdesigner> êh mizera
<rcbdesigner> furacão já chegou na costa americana
<rcbdesigner> http://g1.globo.com/mundo/noticia/2012/10/furacao-sandy-toca-o-solo-nos-eua-ao-sul-de-nova-jersey-x.html
<spiga> ai e o fim do mundo
<spiga>  to falando
<rcbdesigner> rafinha bastos sendo entrevistado num programa falando sobre sexo
<rcbdesigner> é foda
<rsser> rcbdesigner: perder tempo vendo vida dos outros, eh fail.
<rcbdesigner> eu tava querendo ver o início do apoca na tv
<rcbdesigner> como só tenho tv aberta
<Rudolf> até o fim do mundo vai ser elitizado
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkkk
<rsser> cara, há mais de anos que eu não assisto a tv
<rcbdesigner> foi a única coisa q achei aceitável
<andretyn> rcbdesigner, é foda ter soh tv aberta, tenha 16 canais, mas soh passa "religião" ou novela, uma coisa:(
<Rudolf> rsser: vc é casado?
<rcbdesigner> eu não vou falar o que ele ta falando pq vou ser censurado no canal
<rcbdesigner> mas ta engraçado.. não vou mentir
<rsser> Rudolf: o que o pé tem a ver com a mão?
<Rudolf> rsser: me diga apenas se o é
<spiga> o negocio e cumer cu e buceta  autor: alexandre frota
<Rudolf> rsser: ou não
<Rudolf> spiga: achei que era o He-Man que falava isso
<rsser> eu sou divorciado
<Rudolf> rsser: ah
<spiga> e isso que se aprende na TV.
<Rudolf> rsser: tem liberdade para não assistir tv
<rsser> hehe, Rudolf
<rsser> mas quando eu era casado eu já não assistia tv, Rudolf
<Rudolf> rsser: sua mulher também não?
<rsser> a minha ex não era muito chegada tb não
<rsser> vivíamos no pc
<rsser> essa foi a causa da separação
<rcbdesigner> eu tb parei de assistir tv man... acompanho mais notícia pela internet
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Rudolf> rsser: cada um no seu?
<andretyn> Rudolf, veja esse podcast do escriba cafe: http://media.blubrry.com/escribacafe/www.escribacafe.com/audio/escriba62.mp3 vai ser muito interessante:)
<rsser> eh, e um competindo com outro que tinha a melhor máquina
<rcbdesigner> mas como não tava achando algo mais prático e exibição de vídeo aqui ta dando pau toda hora fui catar alguma coisa
<andretyn> Rudolf, é sobre 2012 eh o fim do mundo
<rsser> gastamos uma boa grana nisso
<rsser> e dinheiro, meu caro, como é a solução de todos os problemas, pode ser, antagonicamente, também a raiz de todos os males
<rcbdesigner> hahahahahaha
<rsser> rcbdesigner: vc ri? Sua hora também vai chegar!
<rsser> LOL
<rcbdesigner> opaío
<rcbdesigner> cade a amizade nessa hora... as palavras de conforto
<rsser> cara, eu acho errado colocar a musica no casamento, tinha que tocar a marcha fúnebre!
<rcbdesigner> espero que sua mulher seja um anjo
<rcbdesigner> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<rsser> cara, de boa, foi tudo numa.
<rcbdesigner> vc casou numa igreja?
<rsser> Já rolou até umas saídas depois!
<rsser> é, rcbdesigner
<rcbdesigner> meu pai foi esperto.. foi na igreja mas não assinou os papéis kkkkkkkkk
<GehKnuth> alguem sabe onde clico pra solictar CD
<GehKnuth> ??
<capeta> hm?
<rcbdesigner> ubuntu GehKnuth ?
<rsser> GehKnuth: baixe o iso! Acho que eles nem mandam mais CD
<rsser> tá tão caro mandar cd
<GehKnuth> puts
<GehKnuth> baixa com modem 3g vai ser foda
<rcbdesigner> pede pra alguém via torrent
<rcbdesigner> 3g baixa a que velocidade?
<GehKnuth> qual dessas opções eu clico?
<GehKnuth> Mais opções Instalador em modo texto - “alternate installer” Bit Torrent Instalador para Windows - “Wubi” Imagens de DVD contendo idiomas e pacotes adicionais
<andretyn> GehKnuth, acho q na pagina do ubuntu-br sobre usuários q baixam e mandam o dvd mediante uma pequena taxa
<Ismael_> oi
<Ismael_> alguem esta ae?
<andretyn> Ismael_, 0/
<Rudolf> Ismael_: alguém está
<Ismael_> foi proposital
<Ismael_> Usuario Ubuntu?
<andretyn> Ismael_, 12.04 aqui
<Ismael_> eu estou começando a usar o Ubuntu agora
<andretyn> Ismael_, já instalou e está usando o Ubuntu?
<Ismael_> na verdade nao eu ja utilizei por meio de maquina virtual e pelo proprio cd do Ubuntu
<rcbdesigner> ?
<rcbdesigner> deve estar usando webchat
<rcbdesigner> cai toda hora
<rcbdesigner> nntp,  o Zeitgeist 1 é só sobre religião?
<nntp> rcbdesigner, nao
<nntp> rcbdesigner, a primeira parte somente
<rcbdesigner> blz.. pq já tava enchendo o saco rsrs
<nntp> rcbdesigner, sao acho que 4 partes o 1o
<nntp> aeuhaue
<nntp> rcbdesigner, pois eh mas eh bom pra vc entender algumas coisas
<andretyn> rcbdesigner, sim, e o pessoal tem medo de instalar de verdade o ubuntu... :)
<rcbdesigner> andretyn,  claro... eu até tentei no meu outro pc mas deu algum problema pq meu windows já tava particionado... agora imagine fazer uma besteira e perder 200gb de arquivos
<Rudolf> credo
<andretyn> rcbdesigner, como falava o pessoal, faça backup do backup do backup, e ainda um backup iincremental :))
<rcbdesigner> to precisando é de um HD externo com 1TB isso sim
<rcbdesigner> ou 2Tb...
<nntp> nossa continuo sem audio ta phoda assim
<andretyn> rcbdesigner, tenho três pc ligados em rede, tenho dois HD externo, e ainda faço backup em dvd, mas mesmo assim, me sinto desprotegido, hehehehehehe
<rcbdesigner> em verdade eu fico me perguntando.... DVD arranha eae.... e se HD queimar... fico com receio de não ter mais esses arquivos digitais daqui a 20 anos
<nntp> esquizofrenia
<rcbdesigner> mas é isso msm andretyn
<andretyn> rcbdesigner, e assino ainda dropbox, ubuntuone etc... cara, eu queria um pc quântico com hd de cristal... q durasse uma mil anos, eu não vou durar nem um centesimo, mas pelo mesmos minhas asneiras sim, KKKKKKKKKK :))
<spiga> andretyn: compra 1 pit bull e coloca cerca eletrica... e contrata vigilancia monitorizada.. ai vc nao vai se setir assim
<rcbdesigner> .... vou começar a comprar placas de pedras
<rcbdesigner> fazer que nem os antigos
<andretyn> spiga, já tenho, um vira-lata, cerca eletrica do vizinho, e vigilancia do guardinha de bike, será q serve?!? :-D
<rcbdesigner> para fotografia faço logo uma estátua
<rcbdesigner> pelo menos uns 4 mil anos resiste XD
<sistematico> rcbdesigner: E os vídeos porno?
<sistematico> Vai complicar...
<rcbdesigner> sistematico, enquanto ouver humanidade essa é a menor das preocupações
<rcbdesigner> houver*
<andretyn> KARACA, e os vídeos, pronto, vou ter q comprar outro hd externo e mais um tubo de DVD :))
<rcbdesigner> man.. paga uma profissional do sécssu que já ta tudo bem
<rcbdesigner> ou vai numa casa de swing ver os outros fazendo q da na mesma rsrs
<destr0yer> Boa noite, alguem poderia me ensinar a configurar os ascentos no ubuntu? sai tudo assim ('e s~ao)
<destr0yer> tao uteis quantos macacos
<rcbdesigner> eita
<H3ruS> 0.0
<rcbdesigner> kkkkkkkkk
<rcbdesigner> eu ia responder qd lia a segunda frase dele
<MarconM> rcbdesigner: 0.0 rapaz ... tem uns nego abusado q entra aqui
<rcbdesigner> IRC: frase do dia "tao uteis quantos macacos"
<rcbdesigner> poise
<MarconM> kkkkkkk
<MarconM> rcbdesigner: ele acha q somos obrigado a ajudar ele quando ele quer
<MarconM> auehauhauah
<rcbdesigner> já ia chamar ele para participar do canal #planetadosmacacos
<rcbdesigner> ein xispirito_off
<rcbdesigner> bloqueava até o ip dele
<MarconM> rcbdesigner: eu bani ele
<MarconM> para largar mao de ser mal criado
<rcbdesigner> boa noite para os q ficam
<nntp> salve noturnicos
<nntp> audio on
<nntp> at last
<Ursinha> bom dia :D
<tiagoscd> bom dia Ursinha :x
<tiagoscd> uehauehuaeha
<Ursinha> huahauah
<Ursinha> tonto
<tiagoscd> Ayrton: finalmente :P
<tiagoscd> Ursinha: ^^
<Ayrton> tiagoscd, =x
<Ursinha> Ayrton, ae :D
<Ayrton> tiagoscd, Ursinha, Vocês têm aquela foto nossa que tiramos no papo de buteco no latinoware? No final do papo?
<tiagoscd> Ayrton: acho que tem no picasa do ubuntu-br-sc
<Ursinha> Ayrton, eu tenho, mas tá em casa na minha camera :x
<Ursinha> #fail
<Ayrton> Ursinha, ¬¬
<altecnologic> Bom dia!!!!
<Sorentto> Bom dia gente bouuuua...
<nntp> bom dia!
<Fisico> bom da nntp
<nntp> bom dia Fisico
<nntp> caminhao de lixo deveria ser proibido de madrugada
<Rudolf> nntp: euheiuehiuehieuheiueh
<Rudolf> nntp: aqui proibiram no centro da cidade
<Rudolf> nntp: mas não sei, 18:30 é meio congestionado
<nntp> Rudolf, que absurdo viu.. essa noite eu acordei com o cara 5h da manha fazendo uma zueira tirando lixo de um restaurante aqui entao eh dos grandes sabe processando o lixo jah
<nntp> me levantei puto deilhe um assovio e gritei .... " vai acordar tua mae... v**** "
<nntp> dae o cara acho que ficou meio com medo ou sem graça e partiu pra outra banda
<Rudolf> nntp: sorte
<nntp> mas me deixou nervoso hoje vou ficar o dia puto pelo sono mal dormido
<Rudolf> nntp: na rua lateral de casa, toda terça tem feira livre
<Rudolf> nntp: puta merda
<Rudolf> nntp: 4:40 começa a zona
<nntp> Rudolf, imagino
<sistematico> É só atirar pra cima.
<Danniel-Lara> bom dia a todos
<Rudolf> Danniel-Lara: dia
<Danniel-Lara> bomdia tudo bem ?
<nntp> bom dia
<hebertsilva> bom dia pessoal
<viniciusarq> dia!
<MarconM> bom dia \o
<MarconM> Rudolf: dia
<Rudolf> MarconM: dia
<MarconM> Rudolf: bah ... xmonad fico perfeito no meu pc
<MarconM> =)
<viniciusarq> MarconM, ubuntu?
<MarconM> viniciusarq: debian testing
<viniciusarq> MarconM, qual DE?
<MarconM> viniciusarq: com oassim ?
<MarconM> DE ??
<viniciusarq> MarconM, ontem estava vendo e me interessei em instalar no meu tbem
<viniciusarq> desktop environment
<MarconM> viniciusarq: instlar o xmonad ou o debian
<viniciusarq> xmonad
<MarconM> hunm
<MarconM> viniciusarq: é massa
<MarconM> mas vai um alerta
<MarconM> vicia auehauhauhea
<viniciusarq> uahuaauahuah
<viniciusarq> vc ta usando com gnome?
<MarconM> viniciusarq: nao
<MarconM> uso ele puro
<viniciusarq> hm
<MarconM> mas o gnome 3 ta inslado
<MarconM> viniciusarq: é massa demais configurar ele
<viniciusarq> eu achei q ele fosse somente gerenciadr de janelas
<MarconM> viniciusarq: http://marconm.deviantart.com/art/OpenBSD-Xmonad-315875110
<MarconM> http://marconm.deviantart.com/art/OpenBSD-xmonad-315450084
<viniciusarq> parece mto bom
<viniciusarq> ele tem panel ou coisa assim?
<novato_br> problemas? perguntas?
<novato_br> send me
<novato_br> eu resolvi o problema de conexao do android na vm
<MarconM> viniciusarq: sim
<MarconM> chama xmobar ou dzen2
<viniciusarq> MarconM, vc soh instalou pelo aptitude e abriu como uma sessao normal?
<MarconM> viniciusarq: voce esta usando o que ae ?
<viniciusarq> lxde
<viniciusarq> lubuntu
<MarconM> xdm neh ?
<viniciusarq> ldm
<MarconM> ele usa para  gerenciar
<MarconM> hunm
<viniciusarq> lightdm
<sistematico> aptitude, uhuhuhuhuhuhu
<MarconM> entao ele vai aparecer no ldm para escolher
<MarconM> viniciusarq: mas aquela barra em cima q voce esta vendo
<MarconM> voce tem que configurar ela
<sistematico> viniciusarq: Num tem aptitude no OpenBox.
<MarconM> para aparecer
<MarconM> sudo apt-get install xmonad xmobar dmenu xterm
<MarconM> mkdir ~/.xmonad
<viniciusarq> sistematico, o MarconM ta usando debian por isso falei aptitude...
<sistematico> ah
<MarconM> viniciusarq: eu uso apt-get
<sistematico> Ele colou a foto do OpenBox.
<sistematico> Num vi.
<MarconM> Openbox 0.0
<viniciusarq> rsrs
<sistematico> OpenBSD, OpenBox, tudo a mesma coisa.
<sistematico> MarconM: Tudo igual.
<sistematico> Tudo tem Open mesmo..
<viniciusarq> kkkkk
<MarconM> sistematico: com certeza OpenBSD e OpenBox nao é igual
<sistematico> MarconM: É sim po.
<MarconM> viniciusarq: instla ae
<sistematico> MarconM: Mesma distro.
<MarconM> 0.0
<MarconM> sistematico: desde quando openbox é distro
<MarconM> em que planeta
<sistematico> MarconM: Num é?
<MarconM> 0.0
<MarconM> rapaz .... vai no google ae depois se volta
<sistematico> MarconM: uhuhuhuhu
<shadowdf> bom dia pessoal
<sistematico> MarconM: Tenha calma comigo rapaz, eu sou novato nesse mundo do Linux.
<shadowdf> grande sistematico
<sistematico> shadowdf: Opa!
<nntp> eu to usando openbox
<shadowdf> pessoal eu estou com uma duvida cruel
<sistematico> MarconM: uhuhuhu
<nntp> nao eh distro nao
<sistematico> nntp: É não?
<sistematico> nntp: Pra mim que era.
<nntp> pode ateh ter distro com nome de openbox
<nntp> mas openbox eh um gerenciador de janelas
<sistematico> Humm.
<shadowdf> o nntp está certo
<sistematico> Saquei.
<nntp> falar nisso ele deu pau aqui e vou reiniciar q eu to testando um monte de coisas aqui
<sistematico> nntp: É bom?
<nntp> to usando #
<nntp> sim
<shadowdf> http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/OpenBox
<nntp> parece xnoma
<nntp> xnomad
<sistematico> Humm.
<sistematico> Legal.
<nntp> to testando uma distro aqui legal
<nntp> crunchbang
<nntp> #crunchbang depois ve ae muit legal mesmo deixa eu dar um reboot que meu conky foi pro pau
<nntp> ela tem um editor de conky muito loco
<nntp> fui...
<shadowdf> ou alguem aqui já mexeu com servidores
<novato_br> essa musica é o tema perfeito pra esse ano ==> o fim do mundo, segundo o calendário maia ==> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=WbNNGPoH6QI#!
<revolts> alguém já usou o mate com o network manager no archlinux ?
<shadowdf> sistematico:
<nntp> voltei
<shadowdf> nntp:
<nntp> mm
<sistematico> shadowdf, nntp: http://sistematico.no-ip.org/img/screenshots/
<shadowdf> vc já trabalhou com servidores
<nntp> sim
<sistematico> shadowdf: Eu nunca trabalhei na vida, mas fala que eu te escuto.
<shadowdf> tem uma rede que eu montei com um servidor de aplicacão winserver 2008 ele gerenciando o dns e o dhcp
<nntp> qual tua conexao sistematico ?
<shadowdf> so que eu vou trocar esse servidor e colocar um com debian
<sistematico> nntp: Abriu?
<nntp> abriu sim
<nntp> saca a minha conexao
<shadowdf> por que eu vou implementar um firewall
<nntp> sistematico, http://inarte.no-ip.org
<nntp> ve se abre ae
<shadowdf> que vou deixar o winserv2008 somente como aplicacão
<shadowdf> agora a duvida
<sistematico> nntp: Minha conexão é Vivo 3G, tem hora que funciona, hora não..
<shadowdf> a porcaria do winserv está rodando o ad
<shadowdf> será que vai dar pau se eu desativar o dns e o dhcp
<sistematico> shadowdf, nntp: http://sistematico.no-ip.org/img/screenshots/openbox/ esse aqui que é o OpenBox?
<nntp> seu servidor ta com a vivo 3g ?
<sistematico> uhhuhuhu
<shadowdf> sistematico: ai não te adsl
<sistematico> shadowdf: Tô muito longe da Cidade, não cabo nenhum em um raio de 40KM, na cidade eu tenho NET, mas aqui não.
<shadowdf> ai não tem adsl
<shadowdf> há
<nntp> hunf
<nntp> ta bom pra ser 3g
<shadowdf> realmente
<nntp> vo postar um scren meu
<sistematico> nntp: O que ajuda na velocidade num é nem a conexão, é o Nginx..
<sistematico> nntp: E o sistema operacional ;)
<nntp> sistematico, http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/capturadetela-30-10-2012-101645.php
<nntp> shadowdf, http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/capturadetela-30-10-2012-101645.php
<sistematico> nntp: Num precisa upar, coloca no http://inarte.no-ip.org/ uai..
<sistematico> uhuuhu
<nntp> aeuhaeu
<sistematico> Esqueceu?
<shadowdf> vc usa dois monitores?
<nntp> mais facil upar pq meu sv ta noutra maquina aqui
<nntp> sim
<nntp> 2 monitores
<shadowdf> vou postar um screen do meu
<nntp> meus conky tao fora ainda to confirurando
<nntp> essa foto de sp eh sp neh ? sistematico ?
<nntp> muito top
<nntp> que cidade eh essa nao eh sp nao
<sistematico> né não.
<sistematico> É no USA.
<sistematico> Num sei a cidade.
<nntp> eu to achando que vou tirar meu joomla nao vo por nada nele nao vou fazer que nem vc por algo mais simples
<nntp> muito massa essa foto
<shadowdf> nntp: sistematico http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/crystalclearappinternetconnectiontools.php
<shadowdf> olha ai
<nntp> shadowdf, eu desisti do quantal
<shadowdf> pq?
<shadowdf> eu fiquei com preguica de formatar
<nntp> tava dando pau d+ no compiz e no gerenciador de pacotes
<shadowdf> de vez enquando dá uns problemas
<nntp> eu reiniciava meu server explodia meu client
<nntp> lol
<nntp> meu servidor to usando o 12.04 ta uma uva
<shadowdf> mas o que achou de como eu deixei minha area de trabalho
<shadowdf> eu estou montando um serv no debian
<novato_br> shadowdf: hahahahaha
<novato_br> shadowdf: que papel de parede, hein?
<novato_br> LoL
<shadowdf> chiq né novato_br
<sistematico> nntp: Acho que assim dá tambem: https://sistematico.no-ip.org
<novato_br> hahaha, shadowdf?
<novato_br> que coisa mais boiola, shadowdf
<novato_br> masculinizaram um corpo feminino
<novato_br> não tem como isso ser bonito
<novato_br> a não ser se você for lésbica
<novato_br> :D
<shadowdf> cara vc viu que a mulher está usando uma armadura
<novato_br> eu vi
<novato_br> isso que foi mais estranho
<shadowdf> isso é de um jogo
<novato_br> mas isso não é uma mulher. É algo androgino
<novato_br> eu não curto esse tipo de coisa
<nntp> sistematico, com certificado kkk
<nntp> deu sim
<nntp> sistematico, esse nigx eh bom mesmo
<nntp> proxy tmb
<nntp> nao conheço nao
<nntp> eu to usando apache mesmo
<sistematico> nntp: Nginx é brutal.
<sistematico> nntp: wordpress.com usa ele.
<nntp> e vc ta usando o que de sistema web php
<nntp> gostei desse bagui
<sistematico> nntp: O Apache é bom, mas pra sites com milhões de cliques por segundo ele fica inviavel, aí onde entra o Nginx.
<sistematico> nntp: Tô usando o módulo FancyIndex do próprio Nginx.
<nntp> mmm
<nntp> eh umas hein
<nntp> pq eu nem mexi no meu apache ainda
<sistematico> nntp: Só que ele é sinistro pra configurar.
<nntp> so botei um joomla lah pra tampar o buraco
<nntp> lol
<nntp> sisnistro eh com a gente mesmo
<nntp> russo neh
<sistematico> nntp: Principalmente se quiser usar PHP no diretório home, como o Apache faz: site/~user
<nntp> so podia
<sistematico> Aí é osso.
<sistematico> nntp: Demorei 1 ano pra aprender, mas consegui ;)
<nntp> nao quero isso nao
<nntp> quero por um site somente global
<nntp> aprendeu russo ?
<sistematico> nntp: O próprio criador do Nginx me respondeu no Fórum, e eu não entendi nada.
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhhuhu
<nntp> bem vindo ao linux
<nntp> hahaha
<sistematico> http://forum.nginx.org/read.php?2,221861,228080#msg-228080
<sistematico> A thread que eu resolvi a parada.
<sistematico> nntp: Num uso Linux não.
<nntp> c ta usando o q ?
<sistematico> nntp: FreeBSD.
<nntp> ta maluco
<viniciusarq> huhuhuh
<sistematico> nntp: Até tenho o Linux aqui, mas uso muito pouco.
<viniciusarq> esse xmonad é mto divertido!
<nntp> free bsd tem q ficar compilando tudo neh
<sistematico> viniciusarq: Divertido mas é feio :D
<sistematico> uhuhu
<sistematico> nntp: Não.
<sistematico> nntp: Tu compila se quiser, igual Linux.
<nntp> eu nunca usei
<viniciusarq> sistematico, "feio" eh ponto de vista
<sistematico> nntp: Eu falo a taskbar e systray, IMHO, é meio rústico.
<sistematico> nntp: Só texto e tal.
<sistematico> Opa, errei.
<sistematico> viniciusarq: Era pra vc.
<sistematico> uhuhuh
<nntp> ontem eu tava dexmonad lol
<sistematico> nntp: Até usei um tempo, mas num curto tiling não.
<tadeu> Bom dia
<sistematico> Bom dia.
<nntp> bom dia
<tadeu> como é mesmo o comando do ubuntu 12 para mudar grafico pra modo texto
<tadeu> lembro que é light alguma coisa
<tadeu> esqueci e nao acho referencia no google, alguém lembra?
<nntp> nossa essa atualizaçao do conky ta me matando
<novato_br> dmlight stop
<tadeu> ok
<nntp> eu tenho que por ele pra atualizar com a mesma taxa do monitor
<tadeu> no
<novato_br> oops é o contrário, tadeu
<novato_br> é lightdm stop
<novato_br> eu acho isso ilógico, o nome devia ser gnomegui ou coisa similar
<novato_br> algo que faça sentido
<tadeu> OBRIGADO
<novato_br> window manager light
<novato_br> ou gnome window manager
<nntp> gnome eh novo
<novato_br> sei lah
<sistematico> novato_br: O nome do session manager é lightdm.
<sistematico> O SM num tem nada a ver com o WM ou De.
<novato_br> sistematico: não tem nenhuma relação esse nome com lightdm
<sistematico> novato_br: Você pode usar o LightDM, MDM, GDM, LXDM, ou SLiM, o ambiente não importa.
<novato_br> hum
<sistematico> novato_br: Com todos esses que eu citei, você pode usar o Gnome, Unity, OpenBox, Xmonad, wii, awesome, dwm, ion3 e muitos outros.
<tadeu> Obrigado
<tadeu> fui
<sistematico> novato_br: Um gerencia as sessões e o outro gerencia as janelas.
<sistematico> novato_br: Ou ainda pode digitar startx e não ter nenhum gerenciador de sessões.
<novato_br> mas eles tiraram o startx do ubuntu, sistematico
<sistematico> novato_br: startx pertence ao pacote xorg-xinit, se eu não me engano.
<sistematico> novato_br: O Ubuntu gosta de dificultar, isso é fato :D
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhu
<novato_br> dureza
<EderFraga> bom dia cambada
<EderFraga> alguem vivo aqui?
<viniciusarq> opa
<EderFraga> cara, voce usa o ubunto a quanto tempo?
<viniciusarq> cara testei a primeira vez faz uns 4-5 anos
<sistematico> Eu to limpo, só por hoje.
<isalu> oie, bom dia
<isalu> existe um canal pro lubuntu? ptbr
<viniciusarq> acho q nao
<xGrind> ptbr nao
<isalu> obg
<Sorentto> Pessoal, alguem sabe como retirar o "]" sem perder o conteúdo posterior... 00.000.000.00]; -- from=<emailx@serverx.com.br>
<Sorentto> eu gero um conteudo que tem essa saida.. porem preciso tirar o "]" sem perder o que tem pra frente
<Sorentto> eu resolvi com o awk
<Sorentto> masssssss
<Sorentto> meu filtro fica +/- assim:
<Sorentto> grep emailx@servidorx.com.br /var/log/maillog | awk {'print $20" -- "$21" -- "$22'} | cut -d[ -f2 |awk -F']' {'print $1 " " $2'}
<Sorentto> alguem sabe uma meneira mió?
<Sorentto> bom vou almoçar.. qualquer coisa se alguem souber como melhorar isso dá um toke. pls.
<rcbdesigner> bom dia
<MarconM> assalto do bando do brasil
<MarconM> aqui na cidade 0.0
<Rudolf> MarconM: vish
<Rudolf> MarconM: onde é "na cidade"?
<MarconM> Comodoro MTG
<MarconM> MT
<rootpt> alguem consegue acessar ao youtube e fazer uma pesquisa ?
<insano> ¬¬
<rootpt> agora consegui
<rootpt> agora n consegui de novo
<rootpt> Sorry, something went wrong.
<rootpt> A team of highly trained monkeys has been dispatched to deal with this situation.
<rootpt> If you see them, show them this information:
<shadowdf> Rudolf:
<shadowdf> está por ai
<nntp> hal
<Rudolf> shadowdf: por hora
<shadowdf> Rudolf:
<shadowdf> vc saca de servidor debian
<viniciusarq> opa
<Meerkat> olá galera!
<Meerkat> estou com problemas ao tentar reproduzir alguns arquivos de media no ubuntu
<Meerkat> podem me auxiliar?
<vinicius> Meerkat: qq se acontece?
<Meerkat> arquivos mp4
<Meerkat> saem som, mas a tela fica negra
<Meerkat> viniciusarq, os arquivos mp4 não exibem video
<Meerkat> apenas audio
<Meerkat> alguém pode ajudar?
<Danniel-Lara> Meerkat :  http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Videos-MP4-no-Ubuntu-1204
<viniciusarq> Meerkat: o ubuntu tem um pacote para isso se nao me engano
<Meerkat> vou verificar Danniel-Lara, eu ja instalei viniciusarq
<viniciusarq> o restricted-extras nao corrige isso?
<Meerkat> eu utilizei o medibuntu
<nntp> isssssa http://en.zimagez.com/zimage/capturadetela-30-10-2012-140336.php
<viniciusarq> Meerkat: tenta sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras -y
<viniciusarq> nntp: to com o xmonad!
<sistematico> Meerkat: Tenta o VLC.
<nntp> viniciusarq, eu to usando openbox
<nntp> viniciusarq, esse negocio de nao usar mouse nao dah nao
<nntp> viniciusarq, openbox eh xmonad com mouse lol
<Meerkat> resolvi removendo gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad
<nntp> vo acabar de ver o spider aqui
<Meerkat> obrigado Danniel-Lara, e obrigado aos demais ^^
<viniciusarq> nntp: daonde q nao tem mouse?
<nntp> viniciusarq, xmonad
<viniciusarq> nntp, sim sim.. daonde nao tem mouse?
<Meerkat> echo "bom"
<nntp> viniciusarq, aehaueea tem mas nao tem q usar
<nntp> viniciusarq, vo ver filme ...
<shadowdf> sistematico:
<Meerkat> ursinha kkk
<Ubuntuser> e ai Ursinha .. tudo em riba por ai?
<Ubuntuser> 'Ubuntu é fod@' ;)
<Ursinha> Ubuntuser, opa, tudo certo
<Ursinha> tamos trabalhando horrores desde a latinoware :)
<Ubuntuser> imagino
<Ubuntuser> Queria ter ido para o Latino.. mas tive treinamentos. :(
<Ubuntuser> Fala tiagoscd !
<tiagoscd> noite :)
<Ubuntuser> dia! :)
<Ubuntuser> Mó solzão
<qwebirc119828> bom dia a todos
<Ubuntuser> tiagoscd, join to #tradutores "plis"
<qwebirc119828> que isso
<qwebirc119828> nome estranho essa porcaria
<Ursinha> Ubuntuser, o canal de tradução do ubuntu não é #ubuntu-br-tradutores?
<Ubuntuser> sim
<Meerkat> ursinha haha
<Matheus_Carvalho> buenas gambazada =D
<Matheus_Carvalho> boa tarde a todos
<viniciusarq> tarde
<Meerkat> tarde
<Meerkat> alguém ai tem blog sobre python?
<Matheus_Carvalho> python? aquelas cobra albina?
<Matheus_Carvalho> :D
<sistematico> Caramba, to portanto um app em Python, num tá fácil não.
<sistematico> Credo...
<Matheus_Carvalho> sistematico, que app?
<Matheus_Carvalho> qué uma mão?
<sistematico> cgmail
<sistematico> claro
<sistematico> Matheus_Carvalho: http://ports.sistematico.org/cgmail.tar.gz
<sistematico> ou http://sistematico.no-ip.org/~lucas/cgmail.tar.gz
<sistematico> Matheus_Carvalho: Achou?
<Matheus_Carvalho> sim
<Matheus_Carvalho> ja baixei aqui
<Matheus_Carvalho> estou dando uma olhada
<sistematico> se deus quiser eu termino isso hoje, mas num tá moleza não amiguinho..
<Matheus_Carvalho> vou ver o que consigo fazer aqui...
<Matheus_Carvalho> ja ja te dou um retorno
<rcbdesigner> nntp--0ff,  assisti essa coisa semana passada.. uma bosta
<Meerkat> sistematico, tem nada dentro dos arquivos
<Meerkat> o primeiro link da erro e o segundo ta vazio
<sistematico> Meerkat: Certeza?
<Meerkat> absoluta
<guimaluf> galera, minha instalação tá aparecendo "Nenhum kernel instalavel foi encontrado...", será que é algum problema no unetbootin? isso nunca ocorreu comigo
<sistematico> Meerkat: http://sistematico.no-ip.org/~lucas/cgmail.png
<Meerkat> sistematico, aqui tudo é 1kb
<sistematico> Meerkat: http://paste.sistematico.org/21
<sistematico> Meerkat: Problema com sua net ou o descompactador que está usando.
<Meerkat> winrar vei
<Meerkat> e a net aqui ta boa
<sistematico> Meerkat: O lippe do canal #FreeBSD-BR baixou e abriu norma.
<sistematico> Meerkat: WinRAR?
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhuhu
<Meerkat> s
<Meerkat> estopu no serviço
<Meerkat> aqui é ruindows
<sistematico> Meerkat: Não escrevi isso no Windows amigo, embora eu acho que funcione tambem.
<sistematico> BTW, o erro é aí.
<Meerkat> cara
<Meerkat> não da erro, só que os arquivos teem 1kb cada
<Meerkat> e se é python, roda em qualquer lugar
<sistematico> Meerkat: Não é Python, é um Port de um aplicativo feito em Python.
<sistematico> Meerkat: Leu só metade.
<sistematico> Meerkat: BTW, mais duas pessoas baixaram, e o arquivo está ok.
<Meerkat> ok
<rcbdesigner> alguém tem como verificar se esse vídeo fica dando umas travadas em youtube html5? ou se é por causa do meu pc msm http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6B2o5K9-wtE&feature=plcp
<Meerkat> é algum problema no winrar
<sistematico> Meerkat: Certeza, use o 7-Zip, é 1000x melhor.
<sistematico> E mais leve.
<sistematico> E tem mais recursos.
<rcbdesigner> é vero.. 7-zip
<sistematico> E é gratuito ainda.
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhu
<sistematico> E tem versão pra 32 e 64 bits!
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuh
<sistematico> E é bonito!
<sistematico> Vou trabalhar no meu port, chega de conversa fiada.
<sistematico> Hora de morfar.
<kefler> sistematico: usei o 7z e os arquivos vieram.
<sistematico> kefler: Falei pro Meerkat, o dele lá que tá bugado.
<sistematico> uhuhuhu
<Meerkat> haha
<kefler> sistematico: ta tendo que tipo de problema com o port?
<sistematico> kefler: O maldito cgmail não me diz quais são as dependencias.
<sistematico> kefler: Pelo port test tambem não.
<sistematico> kefler: Então eu rodo o app e tento "adivinhar" o que falta.
<sistematico> kefler: Abri o código tambem pra ver todos os import que tem.
<sistematico> kefler: Mas tá osso.
<Meerkat> sistematico
<sistematico> kefler: O mais difícil eu consegui, o programa tá instalado e rodando, só que bugado, porque faltam várias dependencias em tempo de execução.
<Meerkat> isso é para seu "trabalho"?
<sistematico> gio, gtk, gnome-keyring, gnome, pynotify, xdg, wnck algumas que o lippe achou pra mim, e o py-feedparser eu tambem achei.
<sistematico> Meerkat: Trabalho?
<sistematico> Meerkat: Não, porque?
<Meerkat> por nada
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhuhu
<kefler> pow dependencias do gtk para python é o inferno.
<sistematico> kefler: Em um programa em PyGTK.
<MarconM> opa
<MarconM> o assalto acabou
<MarconM> \o/
<sistematico> kefler: Precisa do Python, assim como precisa do GTK.
<sistematico> kefler: Eu programo em PyGTK, e amo PyGTK.
<kefler> sim sim, eu "larguei" o pygtk para ficar com o pyQT4 :)
<sistematico> MarconM: Rendeu quanto?
<kefler> desculpa!
<MarconM> ayeaaheaueheua
<MarconM> sistematico: nao sie ... mas foram 30 assaltante
<MarconM> assaltaram BB bradesco e sicredi
<MarconM> de uma vez
<sistematico> MarconM: Putz.
<MarconM> 40 refens
<kefler> MarconM: jogaram dinheiro para o ar na fuga?
<sistematico> MarconM: Sorte que num te pegaram mais uma vez.
<sistematico> huhuhuhuhuhu
<MarconM> kefler: isso aqui nao é filme
<sistematico> MarconM: Pode falar o valor, num tem nenhum "Pé-de-Bota" aqui ->
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhuhuh
<kefler> MarconM: aki na cidade quando tem assalto geralmente tem disso!
<sistematico> Só o bot da policia federal, mas num dá nada..
<Guest28984> boa tarde,
<sistematico> kefler: Tô muito agradecido de Qt.
<Guest28984> alguem ai do densenvolvimento do ubuntu que possa me ajudar?
<kefler> sistematico: pq?
<sistematico> kefler: Sinceridade?
<kefler> sim sim, não tenha piedade.
<sistematico> kefler: Widgets horríveis, bugado, objetos com o nome estranho, lento, e mais algumas coisa.
<sistematico> kefler: Eu até tentei, mas não engoli.
<rcbdesigner> Tonao35,  acho q o pessoal ta ocupado no momento
<rcbdesigner> mas seria o q?
<sistematico> kefler: https://snipt.net/sistematico/pycheckpy/
<kefler> hehe eu gostei, na realidade o motivo de minha separaçao do pygtk foi por conta dos ports que nao tinham para 64bits (que eu precisava por algum motivo que nao lembro)
<kefler> provavelmente hoje já tenha os ports.
<sistematico> kefler: É um aplicativo só de teste que eu fiz pra tentar aprender, tem 78 linhas, no Qt não usará menos que 100.
<Tonao35> rcbdesigner, obrigado
<rcbdesigner> Tonao35,  mas diga ai o q seria pq alguém do canal pode acabar lendo e ajudar
<Tonao35> o meu ubuntu 12.10 tem um problema que vem rolando sem solucao apesar das atualizacoes.  So ta pegando no tombo. quado liga ou reinicia fica a tela roxa o tempo todo, tem que desligar pelo menos uma vez para ele abrir. rcbdesigner
<kefler> sistematico: hehe pode ser.
<rcbdesigner> MarconM,  ta sabendo de algo... vc ta usando op 12.10 né?
<MarconM> rcbdesigner: debian / archlinux
<rcbdesigner> viniciusarq,  e vc?
<kefler> sistematico: sim, voltando ao problema, vc ja olhou o debian package do cgmail para ver as deps?
<viniciusarq> viniciusarq: lubuntu 12.04
<rcbdesigner> o tiago poderia até saber....
<rcbdesigner> Ursinha,
<MarconM> http://g1.globo.com/mato-grosso/noticia/2012/10/grupo-que-roubou-banco-solta-refens-queima-caminhonete-e-foge-em-mt.html
<MarconM> \o/
<rcbdesigner> viu algo parecido esses tempos relacionado ao caso do Tonao35 ?
<MarconM> viniciusarq: e ae deu certo
<Tonao35> eu to fanado com ela .
<Tonao35> falando
<Tonao35> rcbdesigner, cheguei a achar que era algom com a placa de video maos no windows abre normal
<rcbdesigner> to ligado
<rcbdesigner> é como disse.. deixa passar 2 meses depois do lançamento
<rcbdesigner> mas apareceu aviso para reportar o bug?
<viniciusarq> MarconM: deu mto certo! ja ta td mexido ! ahauhauh
<Tonao35> nao. e antes de abrir o sistema
<Tonao35> ouco ate o tambor do ubuntu mais  a tela nao abre. fica roxo
<Ursinha> rcbdesigner, oe
<rcbdesigner> qual o kernel q ta usando?... pq tinha uns q tavam dando pau
<rcbdesigner> Ursinha,  leia ai o caso do Tonao35
<MarconM> viniciusarq: ta usando ele agora ?
<MarconM> manda um print ae
<viniciusarq> MarconM: to sim!
<MarconM> para tirar print voce isntlar o scrot
<MarconM> dae abre o terminal e digita scrot
<viniciusarq> MarconM: vou uploadear
<sistematico> MarconM: Que isso! Xingando o cara aí!
<viniciusarq> alias tem algum script pra agilizar esses upload?
<sistematico> MarconM: Pode não!
<MarconM> viniciusarq: q upload
<viniciusarq> MarconM: do print uahuaha
<MarconM> auahauhaueaa
<MarconM> viniciusarq: nao
<MarconM> uaheuaheua
 * sistematico acha que MarconM num entendeu a piada :|
 * MarconM entendeu soh nao achou graça
<sistematico> Ah bom!
<sistematico> Menos mal.
<sistematico> Mas a piada foi boa.
<sistematico> Meio infame.
<kefler> heheh
<viniciusarq> MarconM: http://img607.imageshack.us/img607/4338/201210301546181280x800s.png
<sistematico> viniciusarq: Nos repositorios tem um script sim.
<sistematico> viniciusarq: Procura por imageshack.
<sistematico> imageshack-upload ou algo assim o nome do pacote.
<MarconM> viniciusarq: nao precisa fazer xmonad --restart
<MarconM> Super + q
<MarconM> viniciusarq: eu quero configurar a dzen2
<viniciusarq> voltei
<viniciusarq> chegou cliente rsrs
<MarconM> viniciusarq: http://th06.deviantart.net/fs71/PRE/f/2010/036/2/0/Xmonad_0_9_1_by_graveyardpc.png
<viniciusarq> MarconM: ahhhh agora fungo aki o super+q... qnd tava alt como mode nao tava funcionando
<MarconM> configurar o mpd tambem
<viniciusarq> caraca!! aquilo é dzen2?
<MarconM> viniciusarq: sim
<MarconM> é tipo xmobar
<MarconM> =)
<viniciusarq> parece bem legal rsrs
<viniciusarq> MarconM: q editor de texto ele usa nessa screen?
<MarconM> emacs
<nntp--0ff> iae
<Meerkat> eu uso o nano
<licensed> estou com dificuldades de colocar um script na inicializacao do sistema.. é um .sh que quando eu rodo ele manualmente ele sobe normal. ja tentei colocar no rc.local, dei update-rc.d e nada
<Meerkat> acho um ótimo editor
<nntp--0ff> nem
<nntp> ae 6 sao os caras das cavernas com esse xmonad
<nntp> kkk
<ZandreBran> licensed, ôlas. manualmente roda scritp como root?
<licensed> nao. usuario comum
<viniciusarq> MarconM: esqueci de te perguntar.. vc conseguiu usar transparencia?
<licensed> ZandreBran em uma outra maquina o script executa normalmente na inicializacao. ambas ubuntu 12.04 nao sei pq nessa nao ta indo
<MarconM> viniciusarq: nunca tentei usar isso
<licensed> eh um script q sobe uma aplicacao
<ZandreBran> licensed, ele está no rc.local? em qual dir ele está? verificou permição de execução? e no rc.local ele está antes do exit 0?
<Tonao35> fui, boa tarde a todos
<MarconM> boa tarde
<rcbdesigner> alguém de sampa ai?.. to querendo saber como ta o clima por ai
<kefler> humm uma coisa que acontece quando eu uso ubuntu no modo gráfico num inspiron n5110 ... a seta para a direita/esquerda ao percorrer uma linha elas param inesperadamente, daí eu tenho que apertar novamente.
<kefler> não chega a atrapalhar a utilizaçao mais é irritante.
<kefler> alguem indica um manual para configurar isso?
<rcbdesigner> kefler,  vc fala qd ta escrevendo?
<kefler> exato, mais precisamente quando eu movo o cursor com as setas de navegaçao ... para os lados.
<kefler> e quando isso acontece magicamente minha configuraçao de video muda. tenho 2 monitores (via de regra quando acontece um dos monitores é desligado)
<sistematico> É um costume estranho falar quando está escrevendo.
<rcbdesigner> é.. não sei
<rcbdesigner> rapaz.. não é por nada.. mas o grafico do linux aqui ta uma bosta
<rcbdesigner> vou terminar de ver um video no youtube no rwindows msm
<rcbdesigner> trava toda hora... da uns lags feios
<rcbdesigner> reiniciar aqui
<kefler> sistematico: realmente
<kefler> :)
<shadowdf> pessoal
<shadowdf> qual é melhor para fazer bloqueio de sites
<shadowdf> o iptables ou squid?
<Rudolf> shadowdf: squid
<shadowdf> faz a liberacão dos sites que vai usar
<shadowdf> e bloqueia o resto
<shadowdf> ou faz duas listas
<Rudolf> shadowdf: ou bloqueia tudo, e vai liberando
<Rudolf> huehieuheiueiuh
<Rudolf> shadowdf: mas se for por esse caminho, prepare os ouvidos
<Rudolf> shadowdf: e teste antes se você consegue liberar rapidamente
<shadowdf> Rudolf: estou criando um servidor
<shadowdf> aqui
<shadowdf> já configurei nele
<shadowdf> o dns e o dhcp
<shadowdf> agora vou ter que trazer o outro servidor que tem lá
<shadowdf> para poder parar os servićos que tem nele
<shadowdf> de dhcp e dns
<shadowdf> e transferir para esse que eu montei
<shadowdf> por que o dono da empresa está querendo bloquear a internet para o que não for para trabalho
<shadowdf> vou ver se trago no fim de semana para poder efetuar teste
<shadowdf> antes de implementar
<shadowdf> Rudolf:
<Rudolf> oi
<shadowdf> a porcaria do servidor parou de resolver
<shadowdf> heehhe
<shadowdf> mas vamos la
<shadowdf> qual comando que eu dou para uma placa de rede poder receber informaćões da outra
<Rudolf> whati?
<shadowdf> tipo
<shadowdf> coloquei um outro not na eth1 para fazer teste de navegaćão
<shadowdf> ele rebe o ip tudo certo
<shadowdf> mas na hora de navegar
<shadowdf> ele nao resolve
<Rudolf> shadowdf: nat
<Rudolf> shadowdf: forward
<Rudolf> http://vidadesuporte.com.br/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/Suporte_587.jpg
<nntp> dns
<nntp> eh tem q fazer o nat
<nntp> shadowdf, echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<nntp> shadowdf, iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE
<alvaro> 43º C, é calor pra ninguem botar defeito rsrsrs
<Rudolf> alvaro: muito
<Rudolf> alvaro: qual a cidade aí?
<shadowdf> Rudolf: se eu editar alguns comando no rc.local
<shadowdf> ele executa na inicializaćão?
<alvaro> itapagipe
<alvaro> é uma "Cidadezinha" rsrsrsrs
<sistematico> Itapipoca?
<alvaro> É em Minas Gerais
<alvaro> rsrsrs
<alvaro> Olha no Google
<Rudolf> shadowdf: eu nao uso rc.local
<sistematico> alvaro: Achei que você tambem era de Itapipoca.
<vinicius> viu
<vinicius> alguem sabe pq o xmonad nao le o ~/.xinitrc?
<vinicius> nao era para ler?
<sistematico> uhuhuhu
<alvaro> Sou Mineiro Uai
<sistematico> vinicius: Não sei ao certo, mas o xmonad deve ter seu próprio arquivo de inicialização.
<sistematico> vinicius: BTW, muitos gerencidores de sessão não leem o .xinitrc.
<sistematico> vinicius: O GDM é um, e o SLiM é outro, se configurado dessa maneira.
<vinicius> sabe se o lightdm le?
<sistematico> vinicius: Não tenho idéia.
<sistematico> vinicius: Só uso coisa boa.
<vinicius> rsrsrs
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhuhu
<sistematico> Produtos de 2ª não é comigo.
<vinicius> ta bom rsrs
<sistematico> Dirija-se ao guichê do lado.
<vinicius> bom vou continuar tentnado mais a noite!
<vinicius> valeu
<_MandachuvA_> opa
<tost> ola galera
<tost> altecnologic pode me ajudar
<tost> ChanServ está ai
<tost> chronos e ai blz
<tost> * shadowdf responde
<shadowdf> diga ai
<shadowdf> o que eu posso fazer por voce
<tost> cara se manja de ubuntu
<tost> problema com rede sem fio
<shadowdf> qual o pro
<tost> sumiu o gerenciador do lado do relógio
<tost> NetworkManager
<shadowdf> qual a gerenciador vc usa
<shadowdf> gerenciador de janelas
<tost> padrão dele
<tost> gnome
<shadowdf> é um que tem a barra lateral?
<tost> não
<tost> tô com o 10.04
<shadowdf> há
<tost> mais leve pra mim
<shadowdf> hun
<tost> to com speedy aqui
<tost> talvez vc pudesse fazer acesso remoto
<shadowdf> vc j
<shadowdf> vc já foi no administraćão > rede
<shadowdf> ele aparece lá?
<sistematico> tost: O ChanServ não é humano amiguinho.
<tost> aparece sim
<tost> mas ipv4 e 6 tudo 0,000
<tost> quando acesso o terminal diz que está desativada
<shadowdf> pode ser q vc tenha excluido a "área de notificação", e so click com o botão direito no painel e "adicionar ao painel > 'área de notificação'"
<tost> os icones aparecem
<tost> só a rede não
<tost> alias
<tost> só a sem fio
<tost> lo        no wireless extensions.
<tost> eth1      no wireless extensions.
<tost> wlan1     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:off/any
<tost>           Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=0 dBm
<tost>           Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<tost>           Power Management:off
<tost>           
<shadowdf> já verificou se a placa não está desligada?
<shadowdf> por que pela mensagem que vc me enviou está dizendo que ela está dezligada
<shadowdf> Power Management:off
<tost> /usr/bin/poff: No pppd is running.  None stopped.
<tost> ela está desativada sim
<shadowdf> ativa ela
<tost> mas como liga-la
<shadowdf> vc usa note ou pc
<tost> pc
<tost> é só pelo terminal msm
<shadowdf> wlan0 up
<shadowdf> ifconfig wlan0 up
<shadowdf> sus
<shadowdf> sistematico:
<shadowdf> está ai
<shadowdf> acho que vc pode ajudar o nosso colega tost melhor que eu
<tost> renato@renato-desktop:~$ ifconfig wlan0 up
<tost> wlan0: ERRO ao obter marcadores da interface: Dispositivo inexistente
<sistematico> bah
<sistematico> tost: Procura não enviar mais que 3 linhas ao mesmo tempo pro canal.
<tost> ok
<tost> minha primeira vez
<sistematico> tost: digita lspci no terminal e cola o resultado em http://paste.sistematico.org
<sistematico> tost: Tudo bem, tá em casa.
<sistematico> tost: Depois digita lsmod e depois ifconfig -a e depois iwconfig e cola lá, um por vez.
<sistematico> tost: Vou tentar te ajudar, não garanto sucesso.
<shadowdf> sistematico: é o car
<shadowdf> cara
<shadowdf> heheeh
<tost> colei já
<tost> aqui só dá cara bão
<sistematico> Faltou.
<sistematico> "iwconfig" "ifconfig -a" "lsmod", um por vez, sem aspas.
<sistematico> 00:09.0 Network controller: RaLink RT2561/RT61 rev B 802.11g
<shadowdf> sistematico: esse servidor é na sua casa?
<sistematico> Suponho que essa é sua placa de rede sem fio.
<rcbdesigner> certificação Linux LPIC-3 é tipo um nível alto?
<sistematico> shadowdf: Não, esse é hospedado na KingHost, aqui em casa é o sistematico.no-ip.org
<shadowdf> kinghost é muito caro
<shadowdf> eu atualmente tenho um dominio na webhost
<shadowdf> rcbdesigner: sim
<shadowdf> são conhecimentos diferente
<sistematico> shadowdf: Vou migrar pra HostGator ano que vem, se Deus quiser.
<shadowdf> é mais barato?
<sistematico> shadowdf: É.
<shadowdf> por que eu tenho que renovar meu host esse mês
<sistematico> shadowdf: 3ª do planeta.
<shadowdf> está quanto a mensalidade lá
<sistematico> shadowdf: Se assinar 3 anos de uma vez é R$9,99 por mês.
<tost> sistematico tá lá tudo
<sistematico> shadowdf: Te dá até SSL e espaço ilimitado.
<sistematico> tost: Sabe o nome da sua rede?
<sistematico> tost: SSID.
<tost> sesistematico sei não
<tost> sistematico sei não
<sistematico> Ok.
<shadowdf> sistematico: http://www.webhost.com.br/
<sistematico> tost: Digita: sudo find /etc/init.d -iname "*network*"
<sistematico> E cola lá tambem.
<shadowdf> para mim ficou por 99,00
<sistematico> Por anos?
<sistematico> Por ano?
<sistematico> tost: Colou?
<tost> sistematico "*network*" é o nome da minha rede isso
<shadowdf> sim
<sistematico> Não.
<sistematico> Num apareceu lá ainda.
<tost> sistematico ja foi
<sistematico> tost: sudo /etc/init.d/network-manager restart
<sistematico> Digita exatamente isso.
<sistematico> tost: Depois aperta o ALT + F2
<sistematico> Vai abrir uma caixa de diálogo.
<sistematico> tost: Dentro dela, digite nm-applet
<sistematico> tost: E clique em executar.
<sistematico> tost: Deve abrir o Network-Manager pra você, lá em cima, perto do relógio.
<sistematico> tost: Se não abrir me avisa.
<tost> sistematico não abriu
<sistematico> Certo.
<sistematico> tost: Quando digitou sudo /etc/init.d/network-manager restart apareceu um erro ou mensagem?
<sistematico> tost: Se apareceu um erro, cole ele lá.
<sistematico> tost: Se não apareceu erro nenhum me avise.
<tost> sistematico foi aviso
<tost> sistematico não abriu o gerciador mas ativou a rede
<sistematico> Certo.
<sistematico> Agora digite nm-applet no terminal.
<sistematico> tost: Como usuário normal, não como root ok?
<sistematico> tost: Deu?
<tost> sistematico disse que um já está em execução
<sistematico> Certo.
<tost> sistematico o da rede com fio está ativo
<sistematico> tost: Mas não tem o ícone dele lá perto do relógio?
<tost> sistematico muito obrigado
<sistematico> ?
<sistematico> Deu?
<tost> sistematico deu certo sim
<sistematico> tost: Seguinte.
<sistematico> Num terminou não.
<tost> sistematico vou reiniciar o computador pra ver
<sistematico> tost: Quando tu reiniciar vai dar o mesmo problema.
<sistematico> tost: Peraí.
<tost> sistematico ok que devo fazer
<sistematico> tost: sudo update-rc.d network-manager defaults
<sistematico> Num lembro se é default ou defaults.
<tost> sistematico colei o resultado lá
<sistematico> tost: Tá tudo ok.
<sistematico> tost: Pode reiniciar na fé.
<tost> valeu msm
<tost> thank you
<sistematico> shadowdf: Muito bom.
<sistematico> shadowdf: Só que o principal, eles só tem no plano Tomcat, que é o SSH.
<sistematico> shadowdf: Sem SSH só por FTP fica ruim administrar um site.
<sistematico> ;)
<sistematico> tost: Deu?
<tost> sistematico
<tost> deu sim
<tost> só me diga uma coisa
<sistematico> Maravilha.
<tost> eu ja tinha configurado o pppoe
<tost> terei que configurar de novo
<sistematico> Não.
<tost> blz
<sistematico> tost: Como configurou?
<tost> salvei sua conversa aqui
<tost> vai ser de muita valia
<tost> sudo pppoeconf
<sistematico> Vai usar normal.
<tost> sistematico agora vou falar com o ChanServ. Valeu
<tost> shadowdf valeu mesmo
<shadowdf> tranquilo
<lipearu> boa night
<lipearu> Ursinha: bn
<lipearu> Ursinha-afk: sabe por onde ande o thiago?
<lipearu> rcbdesigner: bn
<rcbdesigner> lipearu,  boa
<MarconM> rcbdesigner: \o
<MarconM> alguem vivo
<MarconM> aueahuehuaha
<MarconM> canal parado hj
<sistematico> opa
<rcbdesigner> imagino q estou
<sistematico> MarconM: No OpenBSD roda um port?
<rcbdesigner> rapaz... tem como colocar horario das msgs no xchat?
<rcbdesigner> opa vi aqui que tem... mas não sei pq não ta habilitado
<sistematico> rcbdesigner: Configurações > Preferências > Caixa de texto
<rcbdesigner> hum
<rcbdesigner> vlw
<rcbdesigner> \o/
<rcbdesigner> tava olhando em registros =P
<MarconM> rcbdesigner: sse roda port 0.0
<MarconM> OpenBSD tem ports sim
<rcbdesigner> Eu não sou programador
<rcbdesigner> não entendo maioria das coisas que falam no canal
<sistematico> MarconM: Testa um que eu fiz?
<rcbdesigner> não sei nem o q me disse agora
<lipearu> kkk
<rcbdesigner> A disney comprou a George Lucas http://nooooooooooooooo.com/
<lipearu> vazando
<lipearu> acabando a aula
<lipearu> fui, t+ pro 6
#ubuntu-br 2012-10-31
<MarconM> sistematico: testar o que
<MarconM> to configurando xmonad aqui
<sistematico> MarconM: É um app, que eu portei, mas se não quiser deixa pra lá.
<Meerkat> alguém ai usa o nano?
<MarconM> Meerkat: acho q quase ninguem mas diz ae qual a duvida
<Meerkat> nesse caso MarconM ... qual o pessoal usa? o VIM mesmo?
<MarconM> Meerkat: olha .... eu particulamente uso o emacs
<MarconM> mas tenho o vim tambem
<MarconM> vai de cada um
<Meerkat> achava que o emacs não era muito usado...
<Meerkat> tem algum tutorial do vim ai?
<Meerkat> eu não consigo nem escrever com ele kkk
<MarconM> Meerkat: emacs é muito usado ... no filme tron 2010 ele aparece usando emacs
<Meerkat> sério?
<MarconM> Meerkat: sim
<Meerkat> é modo texto?
<MarconM> Meerkat: sim
<MarconM> mas tem gtk par ele tambem
<MarconM> tipo gedit
<Meerkat> vou instalar aqui se não for pesado
<MarconM> Meerkat: é leve
<Meerkat> prefiro modo texto
<Meerkat> deix te falar
<MarconM> Meerkat: emacs -nw file.log
<MarconM> no terminal
<Meerkat> estou com internet 3g rodando a 32kbps
<MarconM> =)
<Meerkat> preciso de um cliente irc modo texto
<Ricardo__> ta bem discada
<Meerkat> é o 3g da vivo, quando acaba o pacote fica assim :(
<MarconM> Meerkat: http://imagebin.org/233955
<MarconM> Meerkat: weechat irssi
<MarconM> eu uso weechat
<Meerkat> irssi
<Meerkat> vou tentar aqui
<spiga> to usando weechat por causa da galera falou que e bom.
<MarconM> spiga: ta gostando ?
<spiga> e um xchat modo grafico
<spiga> to sim ...
<MarconM> eu sempre uso ele
<spiga> mas ainda nao consegui fazer o irc.conf funcionar
<MarconM> hunm
<MarconM> spiga: o que é esse irc.conf
<Meerkat> marcon
<spiga> MarconM: e o arquivo do weechat que ja loga no server autentica e da os join
<Meerkat> como começo a escrever em um arquivo com vi?
<spiga> nao tive tempo para ler os documents
<Meerkat> vi arquivo.extenção
<Meerkat> mas não consigo escrever
<MarconM> Meerkat: aperta i
<MarconM> dae voce fica no modo insert
<MarconM> pode escrever normal
<MarconM> quando terminar aperta ESC
<MarconM> e vai para a parte de comando entao voce coloca :wq!
<MarconM> para salvar
<MarconM> :q! ele sai sem salvar
<rcbdesigner> agora sei para q serve o xmonad http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AyNkBLhIpQk
<Meerkat> perfeito
<Meerkat> e agora pra habilitar o sintax higlightin?
<Peste_Bubonica> rcbdesigner, dizem que o awesome é mais simples e mais flexivel ainda
<rcbdesigner> eu não mexo nisso ai
<Meerkat> saindo galera
<Meerkat> boa noite
<jobber> slacks,  caraca
<jobber> eh vivo ?
<jobber> rs
<slacks> quem ae?
<jobber> pvt
<Meerkat> galera seguinte
<Meerkat> estou com ubuntu 12.10 aqui instalado
<Meerkat> não consigo colocar syntax colorida no vim nem a caralho
<Meerkat> podem auxiliar?
<Rudolf> Meerkat: erros?
<Rudolf> Meerkat: o que te diz o google?
<Rudolf> Meerkat: o seu .vimrc foi criado na edição anterior e funcionava?
<Rudolf> Meerkat: a instalação é nova, ou foi feito upgrade?
<Meerkat> o vimrc funciona
<Meerkat> mas o higthligt não
<Meerkat> é instalação nova
<xGrind> te  q enfim consegui conectar ;/
<Rudolf> xGrind: welcome back
<Meerkat> talvez esse vim/vi do ubuntu venha sem os temas... alguém sabe em qual pasta fica?
<Rudolf> temas?
<Meerkat> sim
<Meerkat> os arquivos de colorização do vim
<Rudolf> Meerkat: o que o google lhe diz?
<Meerkat> cara olha só, to perguntando aqui por que ja procurei no google e não encontrei
<ibere_SP> rudolf, boa noite! e o seu problema no CentOS na semana passada, resolvido?
<Meerkat> se não tem nada a acrescentar, não fale nada
<Rudolf> ibere_SP: eu não uso CentOS
<Rudolf> Meerkat: ah, eu tenho a acrescentar
<Rudolf> Meerkat: mas sua grosseria tomou conta
<Rudolf> Meerkat: meu vim funciona colorido
<ibere_SP> Rudolf, hummm, achei q a tela de root era do CentOS.
<Rudolf> Meerkat: eu só não queria ser repetitivo
<Rudolf> ibere_SP: que tela de root?
<Meerkat> saindo galera, valeu a ajuda ai. abraços
<Rudolf> Meerkat: vaza
<ibere_SP> Rudolf, mas houve um problema no seu OS... vc tava pedindo ajuda para a galera aqui...
<Rudolf> ibere_SP: não, era gentoo
<Rudolf> ibere_SP: bug do openrc
<ibere_SP> Rudolf, chegou a sugerir q fosse rootkit
<Rudolf> ibere_SP: já resolvido com downgrade
<Meerkat> Rudolf, vaza?  rsrs valeu cara. forte abraço babaca
<Rudolf> ibere_SP: e nas versões mais novas
<Meerkat> favor não me mande grosserias em privado
<Rudolf> Meerkat: mimimimimi
<Rudolf> Meerkat: não uso privado
<Rudolf> Meerkat: tá bloqueado
<Meerkat> ibere_SP: já resolvido com downgrade
<Meerkat> <Meerkat> favor não me mande grosserias em privado
<Meerkat> <Rudolf> ibere_SP: e nas versões mais novas
<Meerkat> <Rudolf> Meerkat: mimimimimi
<Meerkat> <Rudolf> Meerkat: não uso privado
<ibere_SP> Rudolf, q bom q acertou td!
<Rudolf> ibere_SP: amem
<Rudolf> ibere_SP: tenso
<Rudolf> ibere_SP: mas é versão "~amd64"
<Rudolf> ibere_SP: sujeito a bugs
<Rudolf> ibere_SP: nem ultimo, nem o primeiro
<Meerkat> ibere_SP: que tela de root?
<Meerkat> <Meerkat> saindo galera, valeu a ajuda ai. abraços
<Meerkat> * firecode_ saiu (Ping timeout: 252 seconds)
<Meerkat> <Rudolf> Meerkat: vaza
<Rudolf> ai ai
<ibere_SP> Rudolf, tendi... é q fiquei curioso mesmo para saber o desfecho...
<Rudolf> ibere_SP: bugs.gentoo.org
<Rudolf> ibere_SP: procura por openrc-0.11.1
<ibere_SP> Rudolf, tks man. lerei sobre.
<Meerkat> !abuso | falta do que fazer, membro Rudolf não gostou de uma pergunta que fiz sobre nano e resolveu me pertubar
<Meerkat> ||
<Rudolf> Meerkat: que exagero franguinho
<Meerkat> dormir, amanha é dia de entregar projeto. boa noite
<Rudolf> Meerkat: eu te perguntei se você já havia visto no google
<Rudolf> Meerkat:  e vc que foi grosso comigo
<Rudolf> Meerkat: como disse antes
<Rudolf> Meerkat: vaza
<galego> oiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<galego> tudo bemmmmm
<Rudolf> galego: e ae
<galego> blz
<ibere_SP> boa noite aos cavalheiros e damas
<chm0d-780> oi pessoal
<Rudolf> chm0d-780: noite
<chm0d-780> boa noite Rudolf
<chm0d-780> cmo vai
<chm0d-780> ?
<Rudolf> bem
<chm0d-780> isso é que interessa
<chm0d-780> será que eu posso disable a memoria swap?
<chm0d-780> não vejo mta necessidade em usa-la aqui
<Rudolf> chm0d-780: poder pode
<Rudolf> chm0d-780: comente a linha no fstab
<Rudolf> chm0d-780: mas não recomendo
<Rudolf> chm0d-780: e nem sei se seu sistema vai zicar
<Rudolf> chm0d-780: mas teste
<Rudolf> chm0d-780: depois nos conte
<chm0d-780> swapoff não resulta?
<Fisico> Rudolf: quer uma noticia boa ou uma ruim primeiro?
<Rudolf> Fisico: a ruim
<chm0d-780> Rudolf, resulta?
<Fisico> some mais uma naquelas lá
<Rudolf> chm0d-780: comece pelo fstab
<Fisico> a boa é q amanhã temos q terminar por cuasa do prazo
<Rudolf> chm0d-780: se não tiver problemas, use o swapoff
<Rudolf> Fisico: então de amanhã não passa
<Rudolf> Fisico: vai do jeito que tiver
<Rudolf> Fisico: é uma ótima notícia
<Rudolf> Fisico: só ore para seu orientador não ser joselito a ponto de te fuzilar durante a qualificação
<chm0d-780> Rudolf, estava a pensar primeiro em diminuir a prioridade dela
<chm0d-780> temporariamente
<Rudolf> chm0d-780: como faria isso?
<chm0d-780> sudo sysctl vm.swappiness=30
<Rudolf> chm0d-780: ummm
<chm0d-780> só que estou meio receioso
<Rudolf> chm0d-780: não conhecia esse
<Rudolf> chm0d-780: pq?
<Rudolf> chm0d-780: o receio?
<Rudolf> chm0d-780: alias, pq quer fazer essa alteração na swap?
<chm0d-780> pq tenho mto de RAM
<chm0d-780> e quero a partição swap
<chm0d-780> para fazer algo
<Rudolf> chm0d-780: qto colocou de swap e quanto tem de ram?
<chm0d-780> coloquei 5gb de swap
<chm0d-780> e tenho 10gb de RAM
<Rudolf> porra
<Rudolf> 2G tava bom d+
<Rudolf> pelo menos não foi na regra do dobro
<Rudolf> eu tenho 8G e 2G de swap
<Rudolf> chm0d-780: é, eu sugeriria um redimencionamento
<Rudolf> chm0d-780: se possível
<Rudolf> chm0d-780: com tudo isso de RAM não é provável utilizar a swap
<chm0d-780> eu tbm acho que devia ter posto 2G
<gth-> https://distilleryimage8.s3.amazonaws.com/fb624d5ae8a611e194471231380ff9db_7.jpg
<chm0d-780> sim
<gth-> about to leave rio
<chm0d-780> pq no conky o uso dela nem se faz sentir
<chm0d-780> Rudolf, eu nem sei pq criei essa part. da mem swap
<rcbdesigner> boa noite ai para vcs
<rcbdesigner> fui
<vinicius> ls
<nntp> ls -la
<rf5> dir
<spiga> fui
<vinicius> rsrsrs
<vinicius> ainda estou me acostumando com esse xmonad rsrs
<vinicius> nao consigo de jeito nenhum configurar os aplicativos startup da sessao
<nntp> vai ser chato lah na china instalar driver da ati
<vinicius> kkk
<vinicius> tenso bagarai
<nntp> nada funfa
<nntp> atualiza kernel procua head faz link baixa driver
<nntp> nem
<nntp> sudo apt-get install dkms linux-headers-$(uname -r) build-essential libstdc++6 libgl1-mesa-glx
<nntp> agora vai kk
<xGrind> o alacarte esta funcionando no ubuntu 12.10?
<nntp> xGrind, nao to sabendo nao to usando ubuntu agora so pro meu servidor
<xGrind> no xubuntu 12.10 ele está bugado
<vinicius> p.....! finalmente!
<nntp> nossa instalou meu driver sussa
<nntp> lindo
<vinicius> c...
<vinicius> uahauhauah
<nntp> curtu vini ?
<vinicius> nntp: consegui fazer funcionar aki o xmonad com transparencia!
<vinicius> mto bom!
<nntp> como q eh isso ae ?
<nntp> eu to querendo deixa o openbox transparente
<vinicius> vou te mostrar
<nntp> deixa eu dar um reboot
<nntp> manda
<nntp> vinicius,
<vinicius> calmae
<vinicius> deixa eu testar um script aki
<nntp> ok mais um reboot aqui
<vinicius_> kkkkk
<vinicius_> nntp: http://img33.imageshack.us/img33/6983/201210310048511280x800s.png
<vinicius_> da uma olhada
<nntp> legal d+
<nntp> qual sua resoluçao ?
<nntp> 800x600
<nntp> ta pequeno aqui
<vinicius_> 1280x1024
<rf5> aqui tb
<vinicius_> que estranho deixa eu ver
<vinicius_> sera q eh o scrot?
<nntp> parece q sim
<nntp> aqui eh tudo preto auehae
<nntp> crhunchbang#
<vinicius_> nao nao
<vinicius_> foi na hora do up perae
<vinicius_> http://img222.imageshack.us/img222/6983/201210310048511280x800s.png
<vinicius_> agora vai
<viniciusarq> ta iniciando em 3% de ram uahuahauh
<nntp> bem legal mesmo
<viniciusarq> 60mb
<viniciusarq> rsrs
<nntp> da pra rodar num 386
<viniciusarq> quase isso!
<viniciusarq> cara esse eu curti mto
<viniciusarq> essas piras de um desktop para cada uso ja tava fazendo no lxde mas aki eh TOP!
<viniciusarq> vcs sabem algum client de email q aceite imap para terminal?
<nntp> cara acho que thunderbird aceita
<nntp> quase certeza
<nntp> ah pra term
<nntp> pera ae eu nao sei nao
<viniciusarq> ah nao
<nntp> pra term tem tempo que eu nao mexo
<viniciusarq> nao digo rodar do terminal.. digo ser PARA terminal auhauah
<viniciusarq> tinha um prof meu na UFPR q usava um
<nntp> ae tu tem q configurar um sendmail
<viniciusarq> eu uso google apps no escritorio mas deixar o chrome aberto direto consome uma memoria do cao
<viniciusarq> se bem q o chromium do linux ja eh 500x melhor
<zz0> viniciusarq, o proprio mail faz isso
<nntp> mail -q
<viniciusarq> mailutils?
<viniciusarq> nao suporto thunderbird rsrs
<nntp> mail mesmo
<nntp> escreve ae no term
<viniciusarq> melhor client de email pra mim eh o do mac
<nntp> mail -q
<viniciusarq> nao ta instalado
<zz0> viniciusarq, http://www.mutt.org
<viniciusarq> zz0: valeu
<lucascastro> beleza... o que contam ?
<viniciusarq> opa
<viniciusarq> blz?
<nntp> reboot
<lucascastro> tenho problemas, preciso liberar 825kb,
<nntp> eita alsa conf
<fabianoTux> olá pessoal sou novo aqui
<fabianoTux> não sei lidar bem com o xchat ainda
<fabianoTux> alguém pra dá uma forcinha ?
<slacks> falae
<slacks> :D
<fabianoTux> percebo que existem alguns comandos para uso neste tipo de serviço
<fabianoTux> existe algum link com site para ajuda neste sentido ?
<slacks> que serviço ?
<fabianoTux> irc
<slacks> tem a documentação que o servidor disponibiliza pra você
<slacks> -> /quote help
<slacks> dai você vai digitando /quote help comando
<fabianoTux> vou verificar
<fabianoTux> valeu mesmo a atenção.
<slacks> fora isso tem o canal #freenode
<slacks> que tem o pessoal do suporte da rede
<fabianoTux> vossa Senhoria usa linux a muito tempo ?
<slacks> desconheço atualmente algum site que fale tudo sobre irc
<slacks> mas qualquer coisa pergunta pra galera que a galera responde =)
<slacks> uso sim
<fabianoTux> ok. valeu pela ajuda
<fabianoTux> já estou vendo aqui algumas dicas
<fabianoTux> Acredita que na minha cidade somente eu comecei usar linux a pouco tempo
<fabianoTux> toda cidade usa Windows em seus computadores
<slacks> qual cidade?
<fabianoTux> estranho com tanta divulgação o linux ainda não ter entrado aqui em Tavares PB
<fabianoTux> Interior da Paraíba
<fabianoTux> Sertão sertanejo da gema
<fabianoTux> valeu pela ajuda. Tenha uma boa noite.
<rf5> weird
<tiagoscd> dia :)
<tiagoscd> ayrton: vai assistir qual sessão agora?
<Ursinha> tiagoscd, eu não tenho sessão, vou aproveitar pra mexer nuns scripts que preciso
<Ursinha> será que tem sala livre?
 * Ursinha looks
<tiagoscd> Ursinha: chover
<Ursinha> nossa, não tem :x
<Ursinha> bem que a michelle falou que tava apertado o schedule hoje
<tiagoscd> Ursinha: b3-m4?
<tiagoscd> esquece
<tiagoscd> :x
<Ursinha> tiagoscd, é a continuacão da anterior :x
<tiagoscd> Ursinha: estou saindo aqui da sala
<tiagoscd> ayrton: Ursinha: encontro no fim do tapete laranja? :P
<Ursinha> sim senhor
<tiagoscd> Ursinha: estou por aqui
<tiagoscd> :)
<SuBmUnDo> bom dia, tem como mudar a pasta que a tecla print screen salva de imagens para outra pasta qualquer?
<Sorentto> Dia
<tiagoscd> Pessoal, apenas para notificá-los: papo de buteco terá sessão extraordinária hoje às 20h :)
<MarconM> 0.0
<MarconM> jornal nacional
<usuario> Bom dia!
<usuario> Alguém poderia me ajudar a instalar o GNUPLOT no ubuntu?
<Rudolf> usuario: apt-get install gnuplot ?
<usuario> Rudolf: Obrigado!
<Rudolf> usuario: funcionou?
<usuario> Rudolf: Parece estar instalando.
<EduFrazao> Rudolf, lembra do carro chines que te falei ontem?
<Rudolf> EduFrazao: sim
<Peste_Bubonica> Rudolf, ta no salao de automovel de SP
<Peste_Bubonica> Rudolf, http://imguol.com/2012/10/25/chery-tx-e-conceito-chines-no-salao-do-automovel-de-sao-paulo-2012-1351192042429_615x470.jpg
<Peste_Bubonica> http://veja3.abrilm.com.br/assets/images/2012/10/105448/salao-do-automovel-sp-carros-carros-conceito-20121023-22-size-598.jpeg?1351103090
<Rudolf> loco hein
<Peste_Bubonica> achei mais top que esses SUV esquisitos q tao saindo aí
<Peste_Bubonica> tem linhas mais legais, pneus grandes
<usuario> Rudolf: Instalou certinho. Obrigado!
<Rudolf> usuario: disponha
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: o bom é se o preço for confirmado
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: http://www.dicas-l.com.br/dicas-l/20121031.php
<Peste_Bubonica> Rudolf, especulam algo em torno de 47 mil
<Peste_Bubonica> reais
<xispirito> cheguei, agora está tudo ok, podem relaxar
<vinicius> bom dia!
<tiagoscd> ZandreBran: o/
<ZandreBran> tiagoscd, ôlas
<ZandreBran> tiagoscd, beleza hoje. confirmado. mas por favor, como é feito? preciso em cadastrar em algum serviço?
<tiagoscd> ZandreBran: pvt :)
<Sorentto> fala ai Rudolf, tudo certo?
<Rudolf> Sorentto: caminhando
<Sorentto> estava vendo tb seu link do dicas-l.. e acabei pensando... será mesmo que dá para se espantar com isso?
<Luciano> oii
<Luciano> alguem pode me dar uma ajudinha?
<Sorentto> Coloca a duvida no canal.. quem souber responde.
<Luciano> tem como abrir o local do arquivo por um atalho
<Luciano> tipo eu queria crackear um jogo mais não consigui achar a pasta dele
<Rudolf> huehieuheiuehiuehieuhieuhe
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: tá vendo
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: e você achando que o mundo não é dos espertos
<Peste_Bubonica> Luciano, jizis craime
<Luciano> ?
<Peste_Bubonica> Luciano, o seu atalho é o que?
<Luciano> de um jogo
<Peste_Bubonica> Luciano, deve ser um laucher em algum menu loko do ubuntu né?
<Luciano> tipo eu não achei a pasta do jogo instalado
<Luciano> no windows da para achar a pasta do arquivo por um atalho no ubuntu da pra fazer issso?
<Rudolf> Luciano: vc tentou ler o atalho?
<Rudolf> Luciano: tipo um cat
<Luciano> não
<Rudolf> Luciano: é muito provável que o atalho tenha as informações que vc precisa
<Luciano> vlww
<Luciano> ajudou
<Rudolf> Luciano: achou?
<Rudolf> Luciano: o PATH?
<Luciano> sim
<Luciano> muito obg
<Rudolf> Luciano: só para saber, como você vai "crackear"?
<Rudolf> legal!
<Rudolf> bate e corre
<Rudolf> adoro esses
<jobber> bom dia!
<Rudolf> dia
<jobber> sol infernal hj
<jobber> ta fogo
<vinicius> alguem usa mpd ou ncmpcpp
<vinicius> ?
<tiagoscd> oi mvuelma
<kayo> alguem ja usou o syslog-ng servidor/cliente? eu fiz uma configuracao aki, parece estar ok, e quero saber de qto em qto tempo o cliente vai enviar os logs pro server
<Torrente> Ola boa Tarde .... !
<Torrente> Pessoal alguma novidade sobre o erro do catalyst no ubuntu 12.10
<Torrente> ?
<xGrind> Torrente, nao :/
<Torrente> Puts ....
<Torrente> triste viu ...
<jobber> kayo, ja usei
<jobber> kayo,  o tempo vc configura
<kayo> jobber: se nao ficar configurado, em media qto tempo para sincronizar?
<jobber> cara nao lembro
<jobber> xo ve perai
<kayo> blz, eu vou buscar a tag pra configurar o tempo
<jobber> kayo, olha eh constante
<jobber> pelo q to vendo aqui
<jobber> tipo 1 em 1 min
<kayo> entao nao ta funfando
<kayo> ja era pra ter aki no server alguma coisa
<jobber> vo te passa um link
<nntp> qual versao do alsa que funciona ?
<nntp> 2.6.32-5-686 #1 SMP Sun Sep 23 09:49:36 UTC 2012 i686 GNU/Linux
<Rudolf> isso é velho hein
<nntp> lol
<nntp> a placa ou o kernel ?
<nntp> eu to com uma placa onboard aqui que nao funfa nem
<nntp> o som
<nntp> ja funfou no ubuntu 12.4 mas nesse kernel ae nao vira nao
<nntp> to achando que eu vou fazer um fresh install do debian
<nntp> e instalar tudo que eu quero
<Sorentto> povo.. qual comando dá para filtar num arquivo onde aparecem certas informações porém em colunas diferentes... ex. linha 1 - 1 2 3 4 5 6 / linha 2 - 1 x 2 3 4 5 6 . Se eu ñ consegui passar a ideia, avisem que eu reformulo a pergunta
<nntp> tem q fazer um script neh
<Sorentto> entao... preciso tentar com comandos, mesmo que vire um pequeno monstrinho
<Sorentto> kkkkkk
<Sorentto> o grep é bom.. mas aparece muito lixo e para ficar limpando tudo o comando vira um monstro e mesmo assim mostra muita coisa que nao precisa
<nntp> mas acho que eh o grep mesmo
<nntp> por isso falei tem q fazer o script
<nntp> eu nao to com cabeça agora pra pensar na maneira de fazer isso que eu to com uma bomba aqui jah explodida
<nntp> mas eh um shell com grep eu faria
<Sorentto> adoraria te falar que posso colocar scripts no server, mas nao tenho essa possibilidade... estou aqui caçando os mans da vida antes de pensar em scriptar
<nntp> cut
<nntp> tem um comando cut tmb
<Sorentto> sim... eu uso ele.. mas ainda me dá uma porrada de coisas como clamav, frases, etc....
<nntp> cara eu fiz isso uma vez pra filtrar uns logs que eu tava tendo que ler online
<nntp> realtime saca
<Sorentto> sim.. o meu seria algo parecido
<nntp> duns acessos do server da empresa que eu trabalhava pra pegar usn espertinhos lah
<nntp> entao basicamente foi isso ae mas eu nao lembro agora eu devo ateh ter isso ae no limbo de algum hd meu
<Sorentto> eu criei um comando aqui.. mas ele demora pacas porque o arquivo é gigante e além de subir processamento ele volta uns lixos que nao preciso
<nntp> acho que tu nao ta sabendo eh filtrar direito nao ?
<nntp> pq com esses dois comandos ae tu faz tudo sorentto
<Sorentto> hsauhsuahushausha
<Sorentto> pode até ser ué
<nntp> cara
<Sorentto> entao me diz num arquivos que tem varias linhas.. e cada informação pode nao estar na mesma coluna, mas essa informação se repete... como vc usaria um grep e cut?
<Sorentto> eu te dou uma resposta se quiser, mas nao é ainda a melhor que consegui.
<nntp> vc ta usando variaveis ?
<Sorentto> não... to usando comandos diretos
<Sorentto> um exemplo:
<Sorentto> cat xxxx |cut -d= -f2 | sort -n |uniq -c |sort -n
<jobber> Sorentto, falai o q precisa
<Sorentto> esse comando já me dá o que eu preciso.. porém quero melhorar o comando para melhorar o tempo de resposta do comando... por exemplo.. esse comando acima demora uns 3 minutos para acabar
<nntp> isso vai depender do tamanho do arquivo que tu tah filtrando tmb
<Sorentto> a inhaca é que com o cut ele mostra o campo que eu quero.. porém quando aparece uma linha dif no exato campo(no exemplo foi o 2) ele também conta e isso que está fazendo demorar.
<Sorentto> se eu usar awk terei de especificar cada coluna
<Sorentto> e isso tb vai gerar dados desnecessarios.. porque como eu disse nem sempre a coluna 2 tem exatamente a info que eu quero... pode ser que esteja na 3 por exemplo
<viniciusarq> ow
<viniciusarq> para descompactar rar nao eh unrar -x ...?
<nntp> -e
<nntp> eu acho
<nntp> viniciusarq,
<jobber> falai Sorentto
<jobber> o q precisa
<jobber> q monto pra vc aki
<jobber> gosto de shellscript
<jobber> rs
<nntp> ae oh
<Sorentto> jobber eu tb :D
<jobber> ah entao fmz
<nntp> powershell
<Sorentto> nntp o -v do grep aceita opcao1,opcao2,3,4,5 ... varias?????
<jobber> usa awk
<jobber> ele trabalha bem com tabela
<jobber> questao de linhas usa sed
<Sorentto> hum
<Sorentto> o awk eu nao sou bom ainda.. uso muito como comando
<jobber> entao
<jobber> mas vc qr o q afinal
<jobber> ta 1 2 3 4 5 6
<jobber> qr filtrar o q?
<Sorentto> jobber.. pense num arquivo que tenha varias linhas onde o 2 que apareceu na segunda coluna não aparece na segunda linha e volta a aparecer na terceira e quarta .. e assim vai...
<Sorentto> eu quero contar quantos cara iguais aparecem na segunda coluna
<Sorentto> porém pode aparecer frases nada a ver no meio
<jobber> tipoo
<jobber> 1 2 3 4
<jobber> 1 x 2 3 4
<jobber> 1 2 x 3 4
<jobber> isso ?
<Sorentto> isso
<Sorentto> :D
<jobber> mas no lugar do X tem o q?
<Sorentto> no meu caso são contas de email
<Sorentto> a exemplo.. pode aparecer 30 contas de email do mesmo cara porém por conta de uma info que aparece a mais ele muda de coluna
<Sorentto> nesse caso.. minha contagem nao fica confiavel
<Sorentto> estou agora mesmo vendo o arquivo para ver se tem algo que dá para grepar antes e melhorar o comando
<sistematico> Sorentto: Quebra o arquivo em novas linhas e usa o comm ou uniq.
<sistematico> Como sou péssimo em regex é a única coisa que eu consigo pensar.
<Sorentto> bom sistematico.. já é algo que eu nao tinha pensado.. :D
<jobber> Sorentto, so vendo
<jobber> e fazendo
<jobber> mas awk ajudaria nisso
<jobber> poe umas expressoes regulares
<jobber> pra saber qdo eh *@*.*
<jobber> ai tem q ver o local da senha e o login
<jobber> o q oq tiver
<nntp> concordo com o jobber
<nntp> awk
<jobber> se uma tabela tiver vazia vc ignora
<jobber> por ai vai
<Sorentto> interessante.. vou dar uma estudada no awk entao...
<jobber> ;)
<jobber> vai te ajudar
<jobber> da uma olahda no sed tb
<Sorentto> jobber opa.. bl.. mas vc acha que consigo concentrar isso em comando? ou será que vai ter de ser script?
<jobber> obvio
<jobber> da sim
<jobber> em comando
<jobber> tipo
<jobber> so pra teste
<jobber> faz isso
<jobber> cat arquivo|awk -F: '{print $1 $2 $3 $4}'
<jobber> cat arquivo|awk -F: { 'print $1 $2 $3 $4' ;}
<jobber> ACHO Q EH ISSO
<jobber> TESTtaa ai
<jobber> corrige ai
<jobber> cat arquivo|awk -F: '{ print $1 $2 $3 $4 ;}'
<Sorentto> até onde eu uso eu coloco assim {'print $1.. '}
<jobber> ueh
<Sorentto> shauhsuah
<jobber> $1 eh tabela 1
<jobber> e assim por diante
<jobber> se nao tiver nada ele nao printa
<Sorentto> :D
<jobber> awk tem mtas funcoes
<jobber> da pra usar expr regulares
<jobber> mto bom cara
<jobber> eu vo te fala q tem coisa qso ele ja resolve
<Sorentto> eu vi uma vez um site só sobre programação awk
<jobber> q nao precisa de sed , nem cut , nem porra nenhuma
<Victortyau> ubuntu-pt
<Victortyau> yutaka
<krevis> ola eu tenho um netbook HP modelo HPmini110 1150br qual a melhor versao para ele?
<insano> versão de que cidadão?
<krevis> desculpe
<krevis> de ubuntu para eu colocar nele
<insano> isso depende das configurações do seu computador
<jobber> hahaha
<jobber> insano,  boa
<krevis> eu coloquei a 11.04 e ele nao esta funcionando o wirelles
<insano> qual é sua placa de rede wireless?
<jobber> poe a ultma
<jobber> 12.10
<jobber> q vai
<jobber> a ultima funcioan eu acho
<insano> krevis:   qual é sua placa de rede wireless?
<jobber> deve ser atheros
<jobber> pelo modelo
<jobber> ou broadcom
<krevis> exato
<jobber> com certeza
<jobber> hp mini faz essas so
<krevis> atheros com bluetooth integrada
<jobber> viu hehe
<insano> certo, vc tem como conectar seu hp mini via cabo?
<krevis> tenho sim
<krevis> nao agora no momento
<insano> seria interessante agora
<insano> vc usa unity?
<krevis> nunca usei
<insano> então vá no menu do seu sistema e procure por drivers
<insano> acho que está em sistema ou administração, alguma coisa assim
<insano> krevis:   tá aí?
<insano> OK, já vi que não vou conseguir ajudar
<krevis> desculpa estou no trabalho tive que atender um cliente
<insano> OK
<Matheus_Carvalho> Boa tarde a todos
<insano> opa
<insano> boa tarde
<Matheus_Carvalho> buenas cumoadre
<Matheus_Carvalho> sistematico: me ferrei ontem
<Matheus_Carvalho> deu queda de luz la em casa e ferro com meus 2 pc
<F0K3R> hj rodei o liveCD do ubuntu 12.10, pediu uma senha e usuario, como se tivesse alguma conta no sistema. alguem sabe oq mzr é isso?
<insano> 2 pcs? mas queimou apenas a fonte, né?
<Sorentto> povo.. curti a ideia do Iceweasel.. alguem tem algo contra, porque provavelmente testarei ele mais tarde.. kkkk
<Sorentto> nntp.. pelo que li ele vem no crunch
<viniciusarq> Sorentto:minha opiniao eh negativa... nao gostei da aparencia rsrs
<viniciusarq> Sorentto: uso de cpu e ram bate com o chromium, pouca coisa menos ram
<viniciusarq> Sorentto: mas eu nao gosto de firefox entao...
<Sorentto> entao.. eu curtia muito o FF mas de um tempo pra ca tá complicado
<viniciusarq> o iceweasel eh baseado nele ne
<viniciusarq> estou para testar o midori
<Sorentto> pelo que eu estava lendo sim, mas com uma conotação mais software livre, etc.. http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iceweasel
<nntp> ice eh legal
<nntp> nossa vo explodir meu sistema fui
<viniciusarq> Sorentto: eh equivalente ao chromium/chrome se nao me engano
<Sorentto> hsuahuahusahusa esse midori é frankstein... segundo o site tem visual do mozila, motor do safari5 e chrome 22
<viniciusarq> justamente por isso q quero testar ahuahauha
<Sorentto> so falta falar que tem algo do ie
<Sorentto> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<viniciusarq> kkk
<brunors> alguém usa xmonad?
<viniciusarq> brunors: eu
<insano> acho que o sistematico e o Rudolf
<sistematico> uso não
<sistematico> quero não, posso não..
<Rudolf> nem eu
<Rudolf> fluxbox apenas
<sistematico> OpenBox e Gnome na veia..
<mvuelma> tiagoscd, Oi. Desculpa me chamaste antes mas eu estava off.
<tiagoscd> mvuelma: sem problemas
<tiagoscd> :)
<tiagoscd> ovt
<tiagoscd> *pvt
<Rudolf> sistematico: ontem tinha um tal de Meerkat aqui
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: o cara ficou bravo por que perguntei se ele já tinha visto no google sobre o problema dele
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: nem esperou eu explicar que era para saber o que ele já tinha feito
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: tu viu os logs
<tiagoscd> Rudolf: que cara?
<tiagoscd> hehehe
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: o cara é meio louco
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: Meerkat
<tiagoscd> Rudolf: depois dou uma olhada
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: obrigado
<viniciusarq> o irssi guarda log automatico ou tem q configurar?
<jobber> nao guarda
<Rudolf> viniciusarq: precisa configurar
<viniciusarq> jobber: entao tenho q ver isso.. eh util vlw
<viniciusarq> Rudolf: valeu
<Rudolf> viniciusarq: muito util
<Rudolf> viniciusarq: tudo guardadinho aqui
<Rudolf> du -hs irclogs                                                                                                                                                        15:40
<Rudolf> 38M     irclogs
<Rudolf> e tem um log só para os bloqueados
<Rudolf> se um dia tiver paciencia de ver
<Rudolf> Sorentto: inclusive vi sua mensagem agora
<Rudolf> Sorentto: pvt bloqueado
<Rudolf> [10/24/12 12:11] -> Sorentto Tu trampa em que???
<Rudolf> Sorentto: firewall & security
<F0K3R> hj rodei o liveCD do ubuntu 12.10, pediu uma senha e usuario, como se tivesse alguma conta no sistema. alguem sabe oq é isso?
<sistematico> F0K3R: Sempre tem uma conta.
<F0K3R> qual é ?
<F0K3R> pq assim que inicia o liveCD ele pede a conta e senha
<sistematico> F0K3R: sudo su
<Rudolf> sistematico: devia logar com a conta do facebook
<Rudolf> sistematico: hoje em dia é tudo tão integrado
<sistematico> F0K3R: passwd
<sistematico> Rudolf: uhuhuhuhuhu
<viniciusarq> rsrsrs conta do facebook eh boa
<F0K3R> isso é novo no ubuntu então, pq das outras versões que ja usei,eu rodava o liveCD sem por senha nenhuma :P
<sistematico> Rudolf: E quem tem aversão a redes sociais?
<Rudolf> sistematico: cria o usuário
<viniciusarq> e ainda posta "Acabo de iniciar o Ubuntu 12.10 Live-CD! Venha fazer parte dessa família voce também!
<Rudolf> sistematico: é a opção que tem nos foruns
<sistematico> não que seja o meu caso :)
<sistematico> sei
<Rudolf> logar com twitter, facebook, google ou criar usuario
<sistematico> Rudolf: O GOA é quase isso.
<sistematico> Rudolf: Já viu?
<Rudolf> o que é GOA?
<sistematico> Gnome Online Accounts.
<sistematico> Rudolf: Esse é o mal do SO atrasado que você usa!
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhuh
<sistematico> Num tem essas modernidades.
<sistematico> Tudo bem que o meu é um pouco atrasado tambem.
<sistematico> heh
<F0K3R> vou ter que ver essa parada da senha no liveCD, que eu saiba,nao é preciso,so tinha visto isso no backtrack :P
<Rudolf> sistematico: ah, conheço
<Rudolf> sistematico: mas eu coloco -gnome* aqui
<Rudolf> sistematico: qualquer coisa que dependa de gnome não entra
<sistematico> F0K3R: Por padrão não é preciso, só que alguem setou a senha aí.
<insano> brunors:   é o xispirito que usa
<brunors> insano, depois vou trocar uma idéia com ele
<F0K3R> sistematico, é no livecd mano,akele q vc poew no pc e usa o ubuntu sem precisar instalar
<viniciusarq> F0K3R: baixou do site do ubuntu msm?
<sistematico> LiveCD ou LiveUSB?
<F0K3R> viniciusarq, sim,baixei ja faz umas 2h
<F0K3R> sistematico, liveCD
<sistematico> oxi
<F0K3R> gravei a .iso em um dvd,como de costume
<viniciusarq> ja tentou nao digitar nada?
<F0K3R> ate o meu gentoo roda sem senha,mas o ubuntu dessa vez pediu :P
<viniciusarq> F0K3R:
<F0K3R> ja tentei tudo kk
<insano> preserve o meio ambiente, use usb
<sistematico> F0K3R: Tem como colar o link de onde baixou?
<rcbdesigner> boa tarde
<sistematico> boa
<rcbdesigner> sistematico,  descobri hj q to com ombro de velho =/
<sistematico> oxi
<F0K3R> sistematico, baixei daki http://ubuntu-br.org/
<rcbdesigner> poise
<sistematico> F0K3R: Se eu fosse você, não baixaria daí.
<F0K3R> hmmm
<sistematico> ;]
<F0K3R> sistematico, qual seria um bom local? a ubuntu.com ?
<sistematico> claro
<F0K3R> ok,mais tarde baixo novamente
<rcbdesigner> apareceu uma oferta do peixe urbano de um hd externo de 1Tb http://www.peixeurbano.com.br/produtos/ofertas/eletro-outletNUPGMF?&utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=face_og&utm_term=100077AC&utm_content=hd_externo&utm_campaign=oferta_nacional_hd_externo_outubro
<Rudolf> rcbdesigner: propagando
<Rudolf> rcbdesigner: not here my darling
<rcbdesigner> auraighiti
<rcbdesigner> çori
<rcbdesigner> mas aproveitando... vale a pena?
<rcbdesigner> rs
<rcbdesigner> precisando de um para backup
<Rudolf> heuheieuhiuheiuhe
<F0K3R> ja acontesseu com vcs de terem outro pc com windows,e que voces acessavam as pastas compartilhadas do windows pelo ubuntu,mas q de uma hora p outra parou de acessar?
<Rudolf> F0K3R: não
<Rudolf> F0K3R: aqui funciona
<Rudolf> F0K3R: mas eu uso CIFS
<F0K3R> CIFS é oq? eu acessava sem ter instalado nada,o propio ubuntu fazia isso
<viniciusarq> F0K3R: o windows eh utilizado? pode ser la
<viniciusarq> F0K3R: rede ne?
<F0K3R> sim
<F0K3R> mas por outra maquina win,eu consigo acessalas
<Rudolf> F0K3R: cifs é um filesystem
<viniciusarq> o samba nao ve o pc ou a pasta?
<F0K3R> ele nao entra no pc com as pastas compartilhadas
<F0K3R> ele só ve quais computadores estao na rede
<viniciusarq> hm
<viniciusarq> tem mais de um pc na rede?
<Sorentto> tenta ver tb se nao é problema de acesso por senha e usuário...
<F0K3R> tenho 3 pcs em rede
<viniciusarq> F0K3R: vc soh nao ve os arquivos de 1 ou de nenhum vc ve?
<F0K3R> os dois win de veem e se acessam,mas o ubuntu so ve eles,mas nao acessa
<F0K3R> de nenhum
<Sorentto> é W7?
<Rudolf> cifs funciona até windows 8 e 2012
<F0K3R> Sorentto, é win7 sim
<Sorentto> mas e o jounaling????
<Rudolf> Sorentto: jounalling com samba?
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<viniciusarq> Rudolf: hj trabalho no servidor aqui do escritorio... td rede em W7.. compensa eu ter um servidor dedicado com linux para criar vpn tbem?
<F0K3R> eu vou ver sse cifs
<Sorentto> nao entendi.. entao.. vc usa um sistema de arquivos para a pasta compart
<Sorentto> ?
<Rudolf> F0K3R: http://opensuse.swerdna.org/susesambacifs.html
<Rudolf> Sorentto: da uma olhada ali
<Sorentto> o w7 tem uma parte de senha para conexao na pasta.. pode ser isso que impede... /// já abri aqui Rudolf kkkkkkk
<viniciusarq> Sorentto: mas sao 2 maquinas sera q daria problema simultaneamente?
<Sorentto> uia
<Rudolf> Sorentto: muito mais facil que samba (quando precisa apenas de compartilhar pastas)
<Sorentto> massa
<Rudolf> Sorentto: mas uma dica
<Rudolf> Sorentto: não coloque para montar automaticamente
<Sorentto> hum
<Sorentto> Rudolf, esse esquema seria interessante ou caberia num "storage" caseiro?
<Rudolf> Sorentto: se vc preferir fazer um storage com windows
<Rudolf> Sorentto: boa sorte
<Sorentto> kkkkk.. nem pensar.. seria provavelmente freebsd
<Sorentto> mas a page que passou ja foi para o meu how-to .. achei interessante a opção
<Rudolf> Sorentto: como bem disse, é uma opção
<Rudolf> rsrsrsr
<Rudolf> Sorentto: é, eu colocaria freenas
<Rudolf> Sorentto: eu to vendo de conseguir um mimi gabinete
<Sorentto> hum.. alguem tinha me falado desse
<Rudolf> Sorentto: e colocara um freenas ou um roteador internet em casa
<Rudolf> Sorentto: nele
<rcbdesigner> Sorentto, .... quais os tamanhos dos arquivos?
<rcbdesigner> opa F0K3R
<Sorentto> eu to com 3 projetos...pra casa... um microtik para estudos, um storage porque meus 1 teras já estao no osso... e um outro projeto de xenserver
<rcbdesigner> ah ta.. arquivos grandes
<F0K3R> rcbdesigner, opa
<rcbdesigner> quem é q tava querendo acessar o q ai?
<rcbdesigner> foi vc F0K3R ?
<F0K3R> rcbdesigner, eu nao to mais conseguindo acessar minhas pastas compartilhada em rede,que estao em um pc com windows
<F0K3R> eu so consigo ver o grupo do windows e o outros pcs q estao na rede
<rcbdesigner> xa quieto.... tava pensando se fossem arquivos pequenos colocava num dropbox... skydrive.. ubuntu one..
<Sorentto> se for assim.. levanta um ftp e cria um redirecionamento e publica o ip
<Sorentto> kkkk
<F0K3R> ata kkkk
<Victortyau> ola ursinha
<Victortyau> ola Ursinha
<Victortyau> um gosto conhecerla
<Victortyau> eu sou do Panama
<sistematico> uhuhuhu
<viniciusarq> amante latino!
<F0K3R> flw,saindo ake
<F0K3R> ate mais tarde
<viniciusarq> ate
<F0K3R> obrigado pela ajuda
<Rudolf> SONOOO
<xispirito> estabilizador queima e leva OS junto ¬¬
<rcbdesigner> vixi
<xispirito> tipo, corrompeu uns binários, um monte de files
<rcbdesigner> foi pro beleleu
<xispirito> um ls -lha nas files retorna as permissões, time etc como ????????
<xispirito> -.-
<Rudolf> xispirito: começa com um fsck
<Rudolf> xispirito: ou melhor
<Rudolf> xispirito: copia o que for importante antes
<Rudolf> xispirito: depois um fsck
<Rudolf> xispirito: é bem provavel de haver perdas
<xispirito> já, fiz, isto foi depois do fsck
<xispirito> porque estava bem pior
<xispirito> ainda me sobrou libisc83 corrompida, todo o iceweasel e suas lib ...
<xispirito> não dá para remover, nem mover, nem dar stat .. não caga nem desocupa
<Rudolf> reinstall
<xispirito> eu não queria ..
<xispirito> aliás, se for dar reinstall, vou dar com uma distro diferente que não conheça
<Rudolf> xispirito: tipo Lesbian Linux?
<Rudolf> casa
<Rudolf> muito quente por hoje
<xispirito> o.0
<sistematico> Poutz..
<sistematico> Lesbian Linux?
<T3> nice
<xispirito> sistematico: a compactibilidade linux + flash estão funcionando bem no FreeBSD atual?
<xispirito> se sim, é uma opção eu voltar para ele em desk
<sistematico> xispirito: Graças a Deus aqui o FreeBSD teve um desempenho melhor que o Linux usando o Flash.
<sistematico> xispirito: Mas só depois de *MUITO* trabalho.
<sistematico> xispirito: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/desktop-browsers.html
<xispirito> sistematico: você usa browser nativo com aquele qrapper de plugin ou usa browser linux na camada de compactibilidade?
<xispirito> #wrapper
<xispirito> porque lembro de ter tentado usar browser nativo e não ter dado certo na época
<xispirito> na época só funcionava o opera-linux com flash
<sistematico> Não..
<sistematico> Assim, num tem browser nativo.
<xispirito> quando me refiro a browser nativo, digo aqueles compilador em/para freebsd
<xispirito> e não aqueles rodando na camada de compactibilidade linux
<xispirito> #compilados
<sistematico> Não, tipo assim..
<sistematico> xispirito: Só o Flash..
<xispirito> ah, então sim, você usa browser nativo com wrapper de plugin
<xispirito> beleza
<sistematico> Assim ó:
<sistematico> [root@jazz ports]:# make quicksearch name=linux-f10-flashplugin
<sistematico> Port:	linux-f10-flashplugin-11.2r202.238
<sistematico> Info:	Adobe Flash Player NPAPI Plugin
<xispirito> sistematico: sim, eu sei, ele juntamente com o fedora-base
<sistematico> xispirito: É.
<xispirito> e tinha um programinha que fazia o meio de campo, começava com w ..
<xispirito> para fazer o link de /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<sistematico> xispirito: O link eu fiz na mão.
<xispirito> sim, mas antes do link, tinha um programinha que tinha que rodar, para disponibilizar para o user
<xispirito> era ele e tinha user e algumas permissões de argumento
<sistematico> Se deve tá falando do nspluginwrapper.
<xispirito> isto
<sistematico> xispirito: No link que eu te passei fala dele.
<sistematico> http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/desktop-browsers.html#moz-flash-plugin
<xispirito> lembro que na época, não funcionava nem a pau
<xispirito> sim, eu vivia lendo handbook =D
<sistematico> Aqui funciona normal.
<xispirito> lembro também que o firefox-linux não funcionava
<xispirito> sei lá .. acho que peguei uma fase ruim
<sistematico> [root@jazz ports]:# pkg_info | grep firefox
<sistematico> firefox-16.0.2,1    Web browser based on the browser portion of Mozilla
<sistematico> xispirito: Ou num leu muito :)
<xispirito> sim, este é o firefox nativo
<xispirito> este funcionava
<xispirito> ou você não leu muito, tem browser nativo e browser com camada linux =D
<sistematico> Num falei do browser.
<xispirito> ah
<xispirito> faz tempo que fiz, não lembro mais direito os passos e não posso precisar se errei ou acertei
<sistematico> xispirito: BTW, não vejo motivo pra usar o firefox-linux no FreeBSD.
<sistematico> xispirito: Acho que não tem vantagem nisso não, heh
<xispirito> sistematico: é porque o método com wrapper e browser nativo não estava rolando
<sistematico> hmmm
<xispirito> só com opera-linux, mas eu não gosto de opera
<sistematico> xispirito: Agora uma coisa eu falo pra você..
<sistematico> xispirito: Não tive problema nem com Java, nem com Flash, só que a placa de vídeo que eu tenho aqui, é extremamente bizarra pra usar com FreeBSD..
<xispirito> é, tem mais essa ainda ..
<sistematico> Essa sim, deu um *tremendo* trabalho.
<xispirito> aqui roda tudo com openbsd numa boa, acho que com free não teria problema ..
<sistematico> Tive que dar upgrade do RELEASE pro STABLE, e reconstruir todos os ports com o parametro WITH_NEW_XORG=yes e WITH_KMS=yes no make.conf
<xispirito> ah, [e daquelas intel com kms?
<xispirito> #é
<sistematico> Intel Pineview (M).
<xispirito> sei, já li a respeito
<sistematico> No Linux ela usa o driver i915, no FreeBSD sem KMS ela não tem driver compatível.
<sistematico> O driver intel simplesmente não funciona.
<xispirito> cara, só o que me impede de usar openbsd forever e o flash .. -.-
<sistematico> Agora com o driver i915kms a viola tiniu..
<rcbdesigner> isso tudo ai serve pra q?
<sistematico> xispirito: Qual sua placa de vídeo?
<rcbdesigner> o gráfico rodar blz?
<xispirito> sistematico: é uma intel também
<sistematico> xispirito: Sei, mas qual?
<xispirito> rcbdesigner: sim, roda
<xispirito> deixa eu ver o modelo, não lembro ..
<xispirito> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<sistematico> xispirito: As duas minhas falam isso, porem são placas completamente diferentes.
<xispirito> cai?
<sistematico> xispirito: O maior problema, é que esse lspci é mentiroso.
<xispirito> hahah
<sistematico> é
<xispirito> uma coisa que não gosto no freebsd é que não rola usar x11 com securelevel > 0
<Sorentto> baum.. bora pra cara... daki a pouco eu to aqui de vorta
<Sorentto> :D
<sistematico> xispirito: O que é securelevel?
<xispirito> sistematico: é um enforcer que os BSD tem em cima das permissões padrão do Unix
<xispirito> ele restringe mais, restringe mesmo o root de fazer certas coisas
<xispirito> restringe de mecher em chflags e etc
<xispirito> no mais alto, 3, nem mesmo a hora pode ser alterada =D
<sistematico> oxi
<sistematico> xispirito: Onde muda isso?
<xispirito> man securelevel =D
<xispirito> sistematico: é uma das coisas que mais gosto nos BSD's
<sistematico> Ah, eu vi uma sysctl com esse nome mais nem mexi não.
<sistematico> xispirito: BTW, eu num tenho esse manual.
<xispirito> sistematico: dá uma lida, isto ae aumenta a seguraça a nível de deixar a coisa inhackeável
<xispirito> arre, no openbsd tem o.0
<xispirito> em todo caso, handbook explica sobre isto
<xispirito> tanto do free quanto do open
<sistematico> xispirito: Verdade: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/securing-freebsd.html#AEN19623
<sistematico> Bem que se falou.
<xispirito> sim
<sistematico> xispirito: A vantagem do FreeBSD sobre o OpenBSD é uma só.
<sistematico> xispirito: Assim como é mesma vantagem que o Linux tem sobre o FreeBSD.
<xispirito> é mais compatível
<sistematico> xispirito: Quantidade de pessoas envolvidas.
<xispirito> também
<sistematico> Só isso.
<sistematico> Mais gente = Mais interesse = Mais drivers = Mais suporte = Mais informação.
<sistematico> Fácil.
<xispirito> eu me sinto muito mais em casa no Open .. é como se meu cérebro e ele estivessem em sincronia
<xispirito> não preciso procurar muito, tudo está onde penso que estaria
<sistematico> xispirito: Muda muito pouco, e IMHO, no OpenBSD muda pra pior :D
<xispirito> e funciona como eu almejo que as coisas funcionem .. só o flash que mata
<xispirito> sistematico: depende do seu objetivo
<sistematico> Veja pelo diretório /home, o que eles fazem é errado.
<xispirito> pode mudar para melhor
<xispirito> não vejo porque via de regra teria de ser em ;usr
<rcbdesigner> dei o comando do lspci e ta dando isso aqui http://paste.ubuntu.com/1321726/
<xispirito> #/usr
<xispirito> sistematico: você sabe né .. openssh, opengpg, pf e toda cambada é de lá .. e o resto está uns releases atrasado em relação a eles
<rcbdesigner> queria saber se tinha como melhorar essa parte de gráfio.. pq ta dando uns lags do audio até no modo youtube html5
<sistematico> xispirito: Porque /usr por design é abreviação de /user, alem do que, fica um nível acima, e por padrão mantem arquivos, dados e configurações do usuário JUNTO com o usuário.
<rcbdesigner> gráfico*
<sistematico> xispirito: Eu sei, eu uso o PF.
<xispirito> bem, eu prefiro home em /home =D
<sistematico> xispirito: De qualquer modo, você não vai conseguir uma aceleração decente com essa placa no OpenBSD..
<xispirito> sim, mas em geral, para pessoal que usa Open, aceleração é o de menos
<sistematico> xispirito: Isso aí meu amigo, pode chorar, esperniar, rezar, que num vai mudar.
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhu
<sistematico> Ah!
<xispirito> os objeticos mudam =D
<xispirito> objetivos
<sistematico> E você sabe que só no FreeBSD tem um cara pago pela FreeBSD Foundation pra fazer drivers pra Intel..
<sistematico> BTW, dá pra portar, mas não é fácil tbm.
<xispirito> sistematico: sim, eles tem bem mais recursos
<xispirito> são muito mais populares .. mas cada um tem seu porque e seu público, não considero um melhor que o outro, só com objeticos diferentes
<xispirito> mas que droga, é objetivos =D
<sistematico> BTW, meu objetivo é conversar fiado no IRC só.
<sistematico> :)
<xispirito> lol
<sistematico> mais nada.
<sistematico> Calor da bixiga..
<sistematico> Tá uns 62 graus aqui.
<sistematico> Por baixo..
<xispirito> este é um dos motivos de eu ficar morando no litoral
<xispirito> não é tão quente quanto no concreto
<sistematico> Eu armei a rede embaixo de um coqueiro, escutei um ruído estranho..
<sistematico> Tipo: bululululul
<sistematico> Olhei pra cima, e era a água do coco fervendo.
<sistematico> xispirito: Se acredita?
<xispirito> não =D
<sistematico> Mas aconteceu.
<sistematico> Num sei, só sei que foi assim.
<sistematico> Nesse dia tava um pouco mais frio que hoje.
<rcbdesigner> kkkkk
<sistematico> Só um pouco.
<sistematico> heh
<rcbdesigner> tomei agua de coco nestante até
<sistematico> Até que enfim um que riu.
<sistematico> Num sabia o que fazer mais.
<rcbdesigner> sistematico,  mora onde?
<xispirito> eu não sabia que era para rir xD
<sistematico> rcbdesigner: Campo Grande / MS.
<rcbdesigner> ta um pouco longe
<sistematico> Depende, se tu for pra CG fica perto.
<rcbdesigner> só se for o bairro daqui de salvador que vou nestante rs
<sistematico> Longe é relativo.
<xispirito> é .. depende da velocidade de movimento x distancia dos dois pontos o.0
<sistematico> Pra mim é você que mora longe, eu não moro longe, eu moro em casa mesmo.
<sistematico> uhuhuhu
<sistematico> Os caras falam, fulano mora longe! Ora, longe da onde véio?
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhu
<xispirito> tem dia que eu estou tão devagar que a esquina é longe
<sistematico> Cada ser humano mora num lugar, todos espalhados pelo planeta, isso é natural, ninguem mora longe nem perto.
<sistematico> uhuhuhu
<rcbdesigner> ta foda esse pc aqui... internet de 5mb e o grafico dando umas travadas
<rcbdesigner> carrega o vídeo todo e mesmo assim...
<sistematico> Agora se falar: "Mora longe *daqui*", aí eu fico quieto.
<rcbdesigner> eu deixei de ir na fisioterapia hj pq tava um sol de lascar
<xispirito> sistematico: e qual definição seria correta para dois pontos que se encontram a grande distância um do outro levando em consideração a velocidade com qual nos movemos?
<xispirito> eu tenho o costume de chamar de "longe" =D
<sistematico> Eu num tô movendo.
<sistematico> Tô sentado.
<rcbdesigner> tb
<sistematico> uhuhuhu
<xispirito> sim, mas ponha em palta que precisa ir a um lugar do qual uma grande distancia separa você e ele ..
<rcbdesigner> eu chamo "longe pra kct"
<rcbdesigner> rsrs
<xispirito> como chamar esta distância que é assim, tão tão distante?
 * xispirito filosofa, alto
<rcbdesigner> segundo um índio que conheci lá no sul da Bahia que me trollou
<rcbdesigner> a palavra seria "Ali"
<rcbdesigner> senhor.. onde fica a aldeia?.. "ali"
<xispirito> eu já passei por isto
<rcbdesigner> ali foram 7km andando em areia fofa na praia
<xispirito> onde fica tal lugar: "ah, é ali, basta seguir reto"
<xispirito> dai lá vai o arigó e caminha trẽs horas ..
<rcbdesigner> em baixo de um sol escaldante
<xispirito> maldito troll =D
<rcbdesigner> hahahaha
<rcbdesigner> arigó
<xispirito> ahaehuuha
<rcbdesigner> não conhecia esse termo
<xispirito> é coisa aqui do sul, arigó, oreia, miseravi
<xispirito> miseravi é demais
<xispirito> aha
<rcbdesigner> oreia e miseravi tb é daqui
<rcbdesigner> oreba
<xispirito> heh
<rcbdesigner> mizerê
<rcbdesigner> filho de uma...
<rcbdesigner> tb
<xispirito> bom, que tal: http://crux.nu/Main/HomePage
<xispirito> alguém já usou isto?
<rcbdesigner> n
<rcbdesigner> sair aqui
<rcbdesigner> flw
<xispirito> get_flash_videos .. solução?
<tiagoscd> Papo de buteco no ar galera :-
<tiagoscd> http://www.ubuntubrsc.com/papodebuteco
<xispirito> eu estou perdendo a paciência, flash needs to die
<licensed> xispirito, ta crashando direto é?
<xispirito> não, só me deixa trancado em Linux
<xispirito> a web tem que ser multiplataforma, pelamor
<nntp> ae
<nntp> boa noite
<nntp> tem como queimar apenas o audio da saida hdmi ?
<omelete> nntp,  num tá funcionando?
<omelete> aqui cm driver open ñ
<nntp> nao e ja testei com outro dispositivo e nao sai audio mesmo nao
<nntp> fiquei o dia todo achando que era o linux
<omelete> ñ sei se é deficiencia ou configuração msm
<nntp> ja liguei outro dispositivo que funfa na outra saida hdmi
<nntp> tem 2 saidas
<nntp> um sai audio e video e a outra so video
<nntp> na verdade entrada
<nntp> possivel queimar somente o audio ?
<omelete> o q vc tá qrndo fzr?
<nntp> uso 2 entras hdmi do meu monitor/tv
<omelete> meu HT, antigo, tem hdmi, mas ñ transmiti audio, somente video, é tipo um hub
<nntp> so que uma delas parou de funcionar o audio
<nntp> parou de funcionar ela funfava
<tiagoscd> http://www.ubuntubrsc.com/papodebuteco
<alandeb> ola mestres boa noite, alguem disponivel para me dar um help?
<alandeb> --> http://pastebin.com/UQs93m6D
<nntp> qual a placa de video alandeb
<nntp> tem suporte pra open gl ?
<nntp> os drivers tao instalados ?
<alandeb> nntp: ola meu caro
<alandeb> tem sim
<nntp> alandeb,  sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<nntp> alandeb, depois glxinfo | grep -i opengl
<nntp> fala qq deu
<nntp> alandeb, retornou o que o comando glxinfo ?
<alandeb> nntp: sim vou cola o paste pra ti
<alandeb> nntp: segue http://pastebin.com/mZHqjQ1w
<alandeb> mesa-utils já é a versão mais nova.
<nntp> intel 3000 ? essa placa tua ?
<alandeb> nntp: esta no ultimo paste ae
<alandeb> libgl1-mesa-dri já é a versão mais nova.
<alandeb> libgl1-mesa-glx já é a versão mais nova.
<alandeb> xserver-xorg-video-intel já é a versão mais nova.
<alandeb> onboard e a intel que quero fazer funfar
<alandeb> sim
<alandeb> 3150
<nntp> qual sua distribuiçao ?
<alandeb> 12.04 conforme o arquivo http://pastebin.com/mZHqjQ1w
<alandeb> alan@backbox:~$ lsb_release -a
<alandeb> No LSB modules are available.
<alandeb> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<alandeb> Description:	Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS
<nntp> sim eu vi aqui
<alandeb> nntp: tem ideia no que poderia ser ?
<gabezao> lspci -k
<gabezao> pra ver quais modulos estão carregados
<nntp> bomba neh
<alandeb> gabezao: http://pastebin.com/QkRbMbWU
<nntp> eu acho que essa placa nao tem suporte no 12.04 nao soh no 12.10
<gabezao> sua placa é intel ou nvidia?
<nntp> eh uma hibrida
<alandeb> gabezao: o netbook e hibrido
<alandeb> onboard intell
<alandeb> offboard nvidia
<alandeb> mas nvidia sei me virar para reconhecer
<gabezao> entendi
<alandeb> mas ele dedica a intel como default
<alandeb> fiz um teste abrindo um jogo supertuxkart
<nntp> pelo que eu vi aqui na net alandeb no 12.04 ela vai rodar legal nao agora no 12.10 parece que roda
<alandeb> da o erros conforme o log que postei antes
<alandeb> nntp: ja rodei legal man tenho o 10.04.4 aki rodando legal tbm
<alandeb> mas to migrando para o 12.04
<alandeb> eu nao entendi
<alandeb> gabezao: ate o repo adicionei para ver se sana o problema
<alandeb> mily Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02) Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8446
<alandeb> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -y
<alandeb> ja fiz o git clone nas seguintes linhas
<alandeb> git clone + o link da placa de video através deste link http://intellinuxgraphics.org/download.html
<alandeb> nntp: e disponivel sim para kernel 3.2
<alandeb> http://intellinuxgraphics.org/2012.02.html
<alandeb> gabezao:
<alandeb> nntp:
<alandeb> alguma outra dica?
<nntp> to dando uma lida aqui ela roda dependendo do processador
<nntp> humpf
<gabezao> vc instalou o libdrm-intel alandeb ?
<alandeb> model name: Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU D525   @ 1.80GHz
<alandeb> gabezao: vou conferir
<insano> aplicando prova aqui
<insano> professor sofre
<nntp> vo da um reset geral no meu monitor aqui volto daqui uns minutos
<alandeb> alan@backbox:~$ sudo aptitude search libdrm-intel
<alandeb> [sudo] password for alan:
<alandeb> i   libdrm-intel1                                                               - Interface em espaço de usuário para os serviços DRM do kernel específicos da Intel --
<alandeb> alan@backbox:~$ sudo aptitude install libdrm-intel1l
<alandeb> Não foi possível encontrar nenhum pacote cujo nome ou descrição combinasse com "libdrm-intel1l"
<alandeb> :S
<alandeb> nntp: ok
<alandeb> gabezao: eu clonei no gi com o repo...
<alandeb> 3) DRM and AGPGART kernel module
<alandeb> The DRM and AGPGART kernel modules are available from Linux kernel.
<alandeb> The latest Intel code is maintained at the public drm intel kernel git repository:
<alandeb> git://people.freedesktop.org/~danvet/drm-intel
<alandeb> http://pkgs.org/ubuntu-12.04/ubuntu-x-amd64/libdrm-intel1_2.4.39-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb.html
<alandeb> vamus ver por aqui
<Luciano> boa noite
<Luciano> tem como crackear algum programa no ubuntu?
<Luciano> alguem pode me dar uma ajudinha??
<Luciano> tem como crackear algum programa no ubuntu?
<insano> Luciano:   crackear programa do ubuntu pra que cidadão?
<insano> pra que?
<Luciano> não especificamente do ubuntu mais do windows com o wine
<insano> é algum programa proprietário?
<Luciano> não
<insano> Luciano:   já tentou pesquisando no google?
<Luciano> ja
<F0K3R> vish '-'
<F0K3R> vc vai crackear um programa que ta rodando no wine?
<Luciano> yes
<F0K3R> é melhor ir p o windows,pq possa se que nao pegue.
<F0K3R> nem todos os programas rodam no wine
<Luciano> porisso eu queria tentar por que pode ser que pegue
<Luciano> *-*
<F0K3R> entao tenta do msm jeito q se faz no win
<sistematico> Luciano: Qual programa?
<insano> Luciano:   cara, o crack é alguma dll, ou algum software?
<Luciano> software
#ubuntu-br 2012-11-01
<Luciano> iii cara tenho que sair vouto mais tarde to no intervalo de aula
<insano> Luciano:   então instala seu programa normalmente
<Luciano> abraços
<insano> e depois roda o crack também através do wine
<nntp> nossa meu monitor eh super bom
<Luciano> ahhh não tinha tentado isso
<nntp> consegui resetar ele e voltou o audio do hdmi
<nntp> show
<Luciano> vlw insano
<insano> blz
<alandeb> nntp: o pacote q o gabezao flw ta instalado
<alandeb> tenso
<alandeb> sistematico:
<alandeb> Peste_Bubonica:
<alandeb> insano:
<alandeb> boa noite
<sistematico> Boa noite.
<nntp> e funfo ?
<alandeb> sacam desse problema aki ? http://pastebin.com/Lfuze1UG
<nntp> fala ae sistematico
<alandeb> nntp: cara ainda n =/
<nntp> nossa mano fiquei quase loco aqui e o problema era o monitor lol hdmi maluca
<sistematico> nntp: Opa..
<alandeb> to aguardando + mestres do linux para me ajudar
<nntp> formatei 3 linux por causa desse hdmi
<nntp> lol
<nntp> alanedeb fica no 10.10
<alandeb> nntp: so uso LTS man
<nntp> http://player.absoluteradio.co.uk/core/radioplayer/ac/?referrer=listenpage
<nntp> pra quem curte um rock
<nntp> analeb tem q ver esse problema ae pq o lance eh driver compativel com kernel
<nntp> alandeb,
<sistematico> alandeb: O OpenGL está desativado.
<nntp> sistematico, eh o driver
<sistematico> alandeb: Seu vídeo está desconfigurado.
<sistematico> nntp: Com certeza.
<nntp> sistematico, ta tudo desativado
<nntp> alguem aqui usa 2 monitores ?
<nntp> com unity
<sistematico> Infelizmente nenhum dos dois.
<nntp> quando eu vou mudar de monitor o mouse fica grudando q nem um imã
<sistematico> alandeb: Qual sua placa de vídeo?
<alandeb> sistematico:
<alandeb> alan@backbox:~$ lspci | grep VGA
<alandeb> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation N10 Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<sistematico> Tá lascado, é igual a minha.
<sistematico> :D
<nntp> falei
<nntp> bomba
<alandeb> sistematico: pq lascado?
<sistematico> alandeb: Essa placa é um lixo.
<sistematico> alandeb: Mas dá pra tentar arrumar :)
<alandeb> sistematico: ja tentei de tudo
<alandeb> repo
<alandeb> debs
<alandeb> git
<alandeb> #fail
<sistematico> uhuhhuhu
<sistematico> Falei que essa placa é um lixo...
<sistematico> alandeb: Qual a versão do seu sistema?
<alandeb> 12.04
<alandeb> x64
<carjao> boa noite
<carjao>  o papo de buteco ficou para q dia??
<sistematico> alandeb: http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/xserver-xorg-video-intel
<sistematico> alandeb: Tem esse pacote instalado?
<sistematico> alandeb: dpkg -l | grep video-intel
<Trovic> iae pessoal
<Trovic> blzz ??
<sistematico> Sim.
<nntp> blz
<alandeb> sistematico: alan@backbox:~$ dpkg -l | grep video-intel
<alandeb> ii  xserver-xorg-video-intel                        2:2.20.12+git20121022.4dfc8335-0ubuntu0sarvatt~precise                  X.Org X server -- Intel i8xx, i9xx display driver
<Trovic> o meu lenovo g475 nao funciona o microsd
<alandeb> Trovic: fique feliz minha intel tbm nao funfa k
<Trovic> hasuhasusahu
<Trovic> alandeb, tamo ferrado
<alandeb> o sistematico usa a mesma vga q eu e diz q é trash
<brzJunior> Fala galera, preciso de ajuda com o som no meu ubuntu
<brzJunior> depois te ter iunstalado
<brzJunior> *depois de ter instalado o google gadgets, meu dispositivo de som parou de funcionar
<nntp> negocio ta movimentado hoje
<MarconM> \o
<alandeb> ae resolvi vir aki para para os mestres do linux
<MarconM> boa noite
<alandeb> Trovic: lol
<nntp> hal
<alandeb> sistematico:
<alandeb> sistematico_:
<brzJunior> boa noite
<nntp> MarconM, qual eh o canal toda hora eu mudo de distro e perco as conf do xchat lol
<MarconM> brzJunior: \o
<alandeb> alguma outra dica?
<nntp> boa noite
<alandeb> brzJunior: fique feliz meu caro a minha intel tbm nao funfa aheiuhea
<brzJunior> alandeb: não, funcionava antes
<brzJunior> parou de funcionar
<brzJunior> depois que eu tentei instalar o tal do google gadgets
<brzJunior> e o pior que nem consegui instalar o google gadgets e ainda perdi o som
<alandeb> nntp: ta movimento de bugs no ubuntu k
<nntp> hahah ta d+ e eu to vendo aqui se eu fico aqui e faço meu sistema ou mudo tudo de novo pq descobri o meu problema auehae
<alandeb> brzJunior: antes o som do q a VGA
<alandeb> k
<brzJunior> kkkk
<nntp> ta maluco
<nntp> auehuaeh
<nntp> tem q funfar tudo galera
<alandeb> cannonical danger!
<nntp> q nada
<nntp> cannonical eh a mais humana q tem
<nntp> isso que mais me incomoda no ubuntu eh a facilidade
<brzJunior> alguém sabe como eu faço para reinstalar os drivers do som?
<sistematico_> alandeb: Tô até agora esperando o resultado do comando lá.
<sistematico_> Tu não postou.
<alandeb> sistematico_: postei sim man
<alandeb> chamei ate teu nick
<alandeb> ^^
<alandeb> sistematico_:
<alandeb> alan@backbox:~$ dpkg -l | grep video-intel
<alandeb> ii  xserver-xorg-video-intel                        2:2.20.12+git20121022.4dfc8335-0ubuntu0sarvatt~precise                  X.Org X server -- Intel i8xx, i9xx display driver
<alandeb> 0.o
<nntp> vo mudar tudo de novo
<insano> rapaz, o negócio tá pegado hoje
<insano> muitos problemas diferentes
<nntp> aahah
<sistematico> brzJunior: Posta o seu lspci no http://paste.sistematico.org
<sistematico> alandeb: Tem xorg.conf?
<alandeb> sistematico: ele ta no etc?
<sistematico> alandeb: /etc/X11/
<insano> sistematico:   paste próprio?
<sistematico> insano: É.
<sistematico> insano: Código roubado, mas não importa.
<brzJunior> sistematico: http://paste.sistematico.org/33
<brzJunior> massa o sistema sistematico
<insano> sistematico:   qual a fonte?
<nntp> gostei tmb
<nntp> so nao gosto de capcha
<sistematico> nntp: Se num colocar vira zona.
<nntp> tenho trauma
<sistematico> nntp: 1.000.000 de bots colando propaganda.
<nntp> hehe
<nntp> sei como qeh
<sistematico> disso sim eu tenho trauma.
<nntp> mesmo assim eles passam
<brzJunior> cara, bots são feitos apenas em python?!
<sistematico> nntp: Até agora num passou :D
<nntp> sistematico, hum ao menos nos forums que ja montei todos passam... vao direto no sql
<nntp> sistematico, em essa nao java sql tudo tem furo
<sistematico> brzJunior: dpkg -l | grep alsa
<sistematico> brzJunior: Cola lá.
<nntp> alsa to bom
<sistematico> alandeb: Tem?
<alandeb> ta isso no xorg
<alandeb> Section "Device" Identifier      "Default Device" Option  "NoLogo"        "True"
<alandeb> EndSection
<sistematico> alandeb: Só!?
<sistematico> alandeb: Se for grande cola lá seu xorg.conf
<brzJunior> sistematico: http://paste.sistematico.org/35
<alandeb> sistematico: sim
<alandeb> :s
<alandeb> sistematico: e so isso q ta
<sistematico> brzJunior: Digita em um terminal: alsamixer
<nntp> tem nada lol
<sistematico> brzJunior: m desliga e liga o mudo.
<brzJunior> aparece o mixer sistematico
<sistematico> brzJunior: Sobe todos  os canais.
<alandeb> nntp: tenso
<nntp> aplay -l brzJunior
<sistematico> brzJunior: Aperta TAB pra ver os outros inputs.
<sistematico> alandeb: Apaga.
<sistematico> alandeb: Depois digita: sudo Xorg -configure
<sistematico> alandeb: sudo mv xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<alandeb> ok
<sistematico> alandeb: Provavelmente ele vai dar erro, porque tu tá usando o Xorg agora.
<sistematico> alandeb: Aí você vai ter que parar o GDM e digitar o que eu te disse no console.
<nntp> sistematico, se ele apagar e dar startx acho que ja entra reconfigurado...
<nntp> vesa
<brzJunior> sistematico: o som voltou
<brzJunior> mas o controle de som ali perto do relógio tá com tilt
<sistematico> nntp: O correto é gdm start ou service gdm start ou ainda /etc/init.d/gdm start
<sistematico> brzJunior: sudo alsactl store
<sistematico> brzJunior: Pra ficar permanente.
<brzJunior> apareceu: Home directory /home/junior not ours
<sistematico> brzJunior: sudo su
<sistematico> brzJunior: cd
<sistematico> brzJunior: alsactl store
<alandeb> sistematico: desculpe a minha ignorancia como paro o GDM ?
<brzJunior> show
<brzJunior> funfou os comandos
<brzJunior> mas ainda não rolou o controle do som
<brzJunior> quando eu reiniciar vai voltar?!
<sistematico> alandeb: CTRL+ALT+F1 > faça login como usuario normal > sudo su > sudo service gdm stop
<sistematico> brzJunior: Qual o erro?
<sistematico> alandeb: sudo service gdm start pra voltar o modo gráfico.
<brzJunior> po o controle de som ali do lado do relógio, fica desabilitado. Fica o  "fone" com dois traços e eu não consigo alterar o volume por ali
<alandeb> sistematico: ok
<sistematico> alandeb: Vai no terminal, para o GDM, gera o xorg.conf, move ele para /etc/X11 e inicia o GDM novamente.
<sistematico> alandeb: Entendeu?
<sistematico> Terminal não, o nome é console, desculpa.
<sistematico> brzJunior: gpasswd -a brzJunior audio
<nntp> lol sistematico
<alandeb> ok vou executar
<nntp> terminal eh monitor e teclado
<sistematico> brzJunior: Pode ser as permissões do device tambem, pode ser o alsa-lib faltando.
<nntp> lol
<sistematico> nntp: Terminal é abreviação de Terminal Virtual, ou seja, Gnome Terminal, XFCE Terminal, Guake, Sakura, Xterm, XRVT ou qualquer outro.
<sistematico> nntp: Já o Console, é quando tu não tá no X, ou seja, ALT+F1, F2, F3...
<nntp> terminal eh maquina burra monitor e teclado lol
<sistematico> nntp: Está se referindo a Dumb Terminal, que é o primeiro conceito de Terminal que existiu.
<nntp> sim
<sistematico> nntp: Porque naquela época um Terminal era realmente só um Terminal, e não um PC.
<nntp> vo ali fazer uma experiencia com uma nova distro e volto em 30
<nntp> exato
<nntp> rede novell
<sistematico> nntp: Eu cheguei a pegar o finalzinho disso aí.
<nntp> tmb
<nntp> cobol
<nntp> novell eh legal
<nntp> lol
<nntp> vo lah e volto em 20
<alandeb> sistematico: gdm: unrecognized service
<sistematico> Desculpa.
<sistematico> lightdm
<sistematico> service lightdm stop
<sistematico> service lightdm start
<sistematico> Acho que é assim.
<alandeb> ok
<sistematico> alandeb: ALT+F7 ou F8 volta pro X.
<sistematico> alandeb: Caso você fique "preso" lá :)
<tiagoscd> http://www.ubuntubrsc.com/papodebuteco
<alandeb> sistematico: isso eu tava ligado vlw
<brzJunior> sistematico: o comando nao deu problemas, mas o controle de som continua o msmo
<brzJunior> eu nem consigo acessar a parte de som pela  'configurações do sistema'
<Rudolf> huheiuheiuh
<sistematico> brzJunior: ls -l /dev/snd e cola lá.
<sistematico> Isso deve ser permissão.
<sistematico> brzJunior: gnome-volume-control funciona?
<brzJunior> sistematico: gnome-volume-controle comando não encontrado
<Rudolf> sistematico: gpasswd -a user audio ?
<brzJunior> sistematico: http://paste.sistematico.org/37
<nntp> demoro ?
<sistematico> Rudolf: Acho que é num
<sistematico> Rudolf: Acho que é, num é?
<brzJunior> não funfa gpasswd não
<Rudolf> aqui funciona
<sistematico> brzJunior: sudo nano /etc/group
<Rudolf> brzJunior: fez como root?
<Rudolf> sistematico: não recomendo esse tipo de edição não cara
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhu
<Rudolf> sistematico: ainda mais usuário novato
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhuhu
<alandeb> sistematico: deu erro
<alandeb> e travou o X
<sistematico> Rudolf: Já dizia o Tiririca, pior que tá num fica.
<alandeb> fui e deletei o xorg
<alandeb> e criei um vazio para iniciar o system
<sistematico> alandeb: Gera o xorg.conf e ao invés de colocar lá manda pro site lá.
<sistematico> alandeb: Num precisa gerar um vazio, basta apagar.
<sistematico> alandeb: Sacou?
<alandeb> sakei e pq fiz o backup do original
<alandeb> vou colar pra tu
<sistematico> alandeb: Faz o mesmo esquema, só que em vez de colocar o xorg.conf.new lá, volta no X(iniciando o LightDM) e cola o xorg.conf recem gerado em um site aí.
<sistematico> alandeb: Estou esperando.
<alandeb> sistematico: http://fpaste.org/cQPs/
<brzJunior> sistematico: to na edição do group aq
<brzJunior> no audio tem um tal de pulse
<brzJunior> audio:x:29:pulse,junior
<brzJunior> Rudolf: fiz sim como root
<Rudolf> brzJunior: qual a resposta?
<brzJunior> Rudolf: adicionado usuário ao grupo audio
<sistematico> Rudolf: O prompt retornou e ele achou que deu erro.
<Rudolf> brzJunior: seu usuário é o junior?
<brzJunior> isso
<sistematico> Rudolf: Olha o user dele lá.
<Rudolf> brzJunior: tem que refazer o login
<sistematico> brzJunior: Fecha esse arquivo sem salvar.
<Rudolf> tem um comando que substitui o re-login, mas não lembro
<brzJunior> Rudolf: o som funciona antes, mas depois que tentei instalar o google gadgets ou que fiz atualização hj é que deu problema
<sistematico> lightdm restart
<brzJunior> sistematico: ja fechei
<brzJunior> Rudolf: *funcionava
<Rudolf> brzJunior: alsamixer funciona?
<brzJunior> Rudolf: sim, o som voltou depois que eu tirei os canais do mute
<sistematico> alandeb: Driver      "nvidia"
<brzJunior> só não funciona agora o controle de som perto do relógio
<sistematico> alandeb: Driver nvidia com chipset intel?
<Rudolf> brzJunior: ah, esse aí não conheço
<Rudolf> brzJunior: seu som está funcionando então
<Rudolf> brzJunior: o problema é no seu gerenciador de janelas
<brzJunior> Rudolf: sim, funciona, mas não consigo alterar o volume sem ser pelo alsamixer
<Rudolf> brzJunior: passo!
<alandeb> sistematico: sim e um netbook hibrido
<brzJunior> show
<sistematico> brzJunior: Agora que tu adicionou o usuário vai funcionar.
<alandeb> sistematico: so q a intel e onboard
<alandeb> e a nvidia offboard
<alandeb> a nvidia eu me viro para aceleracao
<alandeb> to com problema e na intel on ;/
<brzJunior> sistematico: se eu encerrar a sessão e voltar já é pra funcionar?
<sistematico> Então coloque intel ali né.
<sistematico> brzJunior: Sim.
<brzJunior> ok
<brzJunior> já volto
<sistematico> brzJunior: Se nada der errado :)
<alandeb> sistematico: ali aonde em ql linha do xorg ?
<sistematico> alandeb: Seu xorg.conf está EXTREMAMENTE esdrúxulo.
<sistematico> alandeb: Peraí.
<Rudolf> sistematico: cruza os dedos
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkk
<sistematico> Rudolf: é.
<sistematico> uhuhuh
<alandeb> sistematico: rs
<alandeb> ok
<brzJunior> sistematico: falhou...
<Rudolf> hueieuhieuhe
<Rudolf> sistematico: toin!
<Rudolf> sistematico: eu acho que é conf do WM
<brzJunior> na tela de login está o controle de som fica a mesma coisa
<Rudolf> sistematico: pode ser que dando um erase nas confs do gnome, volte
<Rudolf> sistematico: esse tal do pulse é uma encrenca
<sistematico> alandeb: http://fpaste.org/0Eho/
<sistematico> alandeb: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sistematico> brzJunior: Verifica se o pulseaudio está rodando.
<sistematico> brzJunior: ps -A | grep pulse
<alandeb> sistematico: vlw
<sistematico> brzJunior: Se não tiver: start-pulseaudio-x11
<sistematico> brzJunior: Vê se você tem esse comando.
<brzJunior> ok
<sistematico> brzJunior: Tem?
<sistematico> brzJunior: paprefs
<sistematico> brzJunior: pavucontrol
<sistematico> Vê se abre algum.
<brzJunior> no start-pulseaudio-x11 falhou
<sistematico> hmm
<brzJunior> e nem dos outros paprefs
<brzJunior> nem pavucontrol
<sistematico> Certo.
<sistematico> brzJunior: Acho que é o alsa aí.
<alandeb> sistematico: pronto apenas dar um reboot ?
<sistematico> brzJunior: gstreamer-properties
<brzJunior> usr/bin/pulseaudio: error while loading shared libraries: libltdl.so.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<sistematico> alandeb: Sim, se estiver salvo como /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<alandeb> isso ta la
<alandeb> fuii...
<sistematico> brzJunior: Explicado :D
<alandeb> a hora da verdade!
<sistematico> brzJunior: Qual versão mesmo? 12.04?
<brzJunior> como instalo o libtdl.so.7?
<brzJunior> 11.10
<sistematico> brzJunior: 64 ou 32 bits?
<sistematico> brzJunior: digita isso aqui: sudo apt-get install libltdl7
<sistematico> brzJunior: Me fala se deu certo ou errado.
<brzJunior> 32 bits
<sistematico> brzJunior: usr/bin/pulseaudio: error while loading shared libraries: libltdl.so.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory esse erro aconteceu quando foi executar qual comando?
<sistematico> sudo apt-get install libltdl7
<sistematico> brzJunior: Deu?
<brzJunior> sistematico:  quando eu tentei fazer o start-pulseaudio
<sistematico> brzJunior: Certo.
<brzJunior> tá falando que já é a versão mais recente
<brzJunior> quando eu tento instalar
<sistematico> brzJunior: sudo apt-get update
<sistematico> brzJunior: sudo apt-get upgrade
<brzJunior> ook
<sistematico> brzJunior: sudo apt-get install libltdl7 --reinstall
<sistematico> Ou algo assim.
<brzJunior> tá
<brzJunior> vou tentar aq
<sistematico> brzJunior: Ok,, na ordem que eu te passei.
<sistematico> Vou ali fora e já volto.
<brzJunior> show
<alandeb> sistematico: vlw man funfando
<alandeb> Xlib:  extension "NV-GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<alandeb> New highscore file '/home/alan/.config/supertuxkart/highscore.xml' created.
<alandeb> Challenge file '/home/alan/.config/supertuxkart/challenges.xml' will be created.
<alandeb> startMusic : m_normal_filename=</usr/share/games/supertuxkart//data//music/MayDayMayhem.ogg>, gain=0.7
<sistematico> alandeb: De nada.
<sistematico> brzJunior: Funcionou?
<Rudolf> sistematico: http://flock.codeweavers.com/
<sistematico> hahahahahaa
<sistematico> Rudolf: Viu o vídeo?
<brzJunior> sistematico:  esta terminando
<brzJunior> o comando start-pulseaudio funfou
<alandeb> sistematico: uq tu fez la e so tirar as saidas da nvidia certo ?
<brzJunior> sistematico: show funcionou sim
<brzJunior> tudo certo
<brzJunior> mandou bem demais sistematico
<Rudolf> sistematico: heuheiuehieuh
<brzJunior> muchas gracias
<Rudolf> sistematico: vendo
<Rudolf> sistematico: só vale hoje
<sistematico> Rudolf: Tinha um browser com o nome de Flock, é esse?
<sistematico> brzJunior: De nada.
<Rudolf> sistematico: não cara, é o wine profissional
<sistematico> Rudolf: Bah..
<sistematico> Rudolf: Loucura, loucura.
<sistematico> alandeb: Mais uma pitada de sal, manjericão e pimenta do reino!
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhu
<sistematico> Rudolf: Valeu pelo link!
<Rudolf> sistematico: disponha
<sistematico> Já volto.
<alandeb> sistematico: faltou o sazon e oregano
<Rudolf> dormir
<Rudolf> fuiz
<SuBmUnDo> boa noite, tem como mudar a pasta que a tecla print screen salva de imagens para outra pasta qualquer?
<rf5> SuBmUnDo: da pelo dconf
<rf5> se eu nao me engano
<rf5> ou vc muda nas configs do teclado o atalho
<matheusifsul> boa noite a todos
<MarconM> alguem conhecer serviços de ftp
<MarconM> tipo alugar servidor de ftp
<MarconM> matheusifsul: boa noite
<nntp> de novo ?
<rf5> sdhuashu
<matheusifsul> MarconM, opa
<nntp> MarconM, pq tu quer ftp ? isso eh coisa de dinossauro
<nntp> lol
<MarconM> nntp: por que preciso
<rf5> UI
<nntp> pega logo um servidor dedicado e monta o que tu quer
<matheusifsul> cara....boa noite a todos e até amanha
<nntp> boa
<nntp> eu acho que vou nessa tmb... to fazendo menu no openbox aqui mas a tela ta pequena e eu tao cançadao
<_Caio> Boa noite?
<Ursinha> gente, se tiver alguem aqui que está no time de tradução, podem entrar em #ubuntu-br-tradutores :)
<Ursinha> tiagoscd, estou online? :P
<Ursinha> estou :)
<tiagoscd> Ursinha: :)
<Ursinha> o assunto chegou, mudemos :x
<jobber> bom dia
<Ursinha> bom dia :)
<Rudolf> dia
<Rudolf> Ursinha: como vai você chefa?
<Ursinha> Rudolf, chefa não :x
<Rudolf> Ursinha: mestra?
<Ursinha> Rudolf, hauhauhauh
<Ursinha> nem de longe :x
<jxajro> Alo! Bom dia a todos!!! Viu...só uma curiosidade.....a função contro+c/contro+v do meu ubuntu 11.10 sumiu! Alguém sabe o que pode ser???
<Rudolf> jxajro: pau de driver da placa de video
<Rudolf> jxajro: de vez em quando acontece por aqui quando estou usando o vmware
<Rudolf> jxajro: basta reiniciar o X
<Rudolf> jxajro: masssss
<Rudolf> jxajro: é o meu caso
<Rudolf> jxajro: pode ser outra coisa no seu caso
<Rudolf> jxajro: logs?
<Rudolf> jxajro: tentou um WM diferente?
<Sorentto> bom dia povo... viu.. tenho um script que me dá hora inicial e hora final... já está tudo na variavel.. tem como fazer uma terceira variavel que conte quantos minutos ou horas demorou para finalizar?
<Rudolf> Sorentto: bash?
<Sorentto> isso
<MarconM> bom dia a todas
<Sorentto> desculpe nao tinha comentado.. mas é bash sim.. estava aqui tb tentando achar na web algo mas ainda nao vi nada para eu testar.
<MarconM> preciso contratar um serviço de ftp
<MarconM> alguem sabe me indicar
<Rudolf> MarconM: locaweb
 * Rudolf trollface
<MarconM> 0.0
<Rudolf> MarconM: tem a com4 também
<MarconM> Rudolf: blz
<MarconM> Rudolf: vlw
<MarconM> =)
<MarconM> deu certo
<MarconM> 10Gb 40,00/Mes
<Rudolf> MarconM: fechou com qual?
<MarconM> com4
<Rudolf> MarconM: mas saiu fechando assim?
<MarconM> como assim
<MarconM> Rudolf: por quen ao
<Rudolf> MarconM: não sei, avaliar outras opções, opniões de quem usa
<MarconM> Rudolf: rapaz a 5min atraz eu tava quase criando um ftp
<MarconM> para empresa
<Rudolf> MarconM: ok cara
<Rudolf> MarconM: vc que manda
<Rudolf> MarconM: deixa eu voltar aqui a me degladiar com a com4
<MarconM> Rudolf: mas se tiver opniao
<MarconM> ou outraas dicas
<MarconM> eu estou aberto a opniao
<MarconM> Rudolf: fica no canal la q te passei ou no ubuntu-br-ops
<MarconM> tu nao aceita pvt
<vinicius> dae
<jxajro> oi Rudolf...com certeza é pau de driver de placa de vídeo sim. O ubuntu aqui dá uma travadas de vez em quando eu espero um pouco e volta logo.
<jxajro> mas o que é dar um boot no X???
<jxajro> O que é reiniciar o X?
<jxajro> O que é WM diferente?
<jxajro> alguem sabe me dizer o que é reiniciar o X e tentar um WM diferente?
<Rudolf> fora no-ip, afraid.org e opendns tem algum outro ddns free?
<f4r4y> jxajro: WM (Window Manager) poder openbox,awesome,fluxbox, etc
<envoyed> <##linux> Code-Monkey: gnome is like a woman, the older she gets the more annoying she is
<envoyed> Cada coisa que nerd fala... :P
<Rudolf> heuheiuehieuh
<jxajro> Ah tá f4r4y! Valeu...vou ver o que faço.
<jxajro> obrigado  todos!
<nntp> bom dia ae
<Sorentto> dia
<xGrind> dia
<Sorentto> alguem da linuxsolution aqui???? ou que conheça alguem de la?
<zanin> pessoal, se alguem configura um dominio qualquer e aponta o mesmo para meu server, meu server deveria responder por este dominio??
<Rudolf> zanin: talvez
<nntp> neh
<zanin> Rudolf: mas acha que é possível meu server bloquear? Se sim, sabe como?
<Rudolf> zanin: bloquear o que?
<zanin> bloquear um dominio qualquer de ser apontado para um server
<Sorentto> situação estranha essa.. veja o cadastro do dominio e verifiquem quem é o resposavel
<Rudolf> zanin: está resolvendo cara?
<zanin> Sorentto: esses dominios "genericos" rss da china sei lá
<Rudolf> zanin: se vc fizer host no nome que deram, aparece seu ip?
<Rudolf> zanin: lembrando que não é tão rapido propagar
<Rudolf> zanin: e alguns desses dominios chineses não funcionam muito bem mundo afora
<zanin> Rudolf: sim, pelo dig vejo um registro A apontando pra mim, e varios (muitos) registros NS
<Rudolf> zanin: se vc pingar o nome o que acontece?
<Rudolf> zanin: se vc "traceroutear" o nome o que acontece?
<zanin> Rudolf: sim, aponta pra mim..
<zanin> a questao é: como impedir isso apartir de meu server
<Rudolf> zanin: ow fio
<Rudolf> zanin: tu quer liberar ou impedir/
<zanin> impedir
<Rudolf> zanin: vish, entendi errado
<Sorentto> eu acho que isso seria no local onde registrou
<Rudolf> zanin: por software? não tem como
<Rudolf> zanin: você pode subir outro dns server
<Rudolf> zanin: mas a probabilidade de dar merda é grande
<Rudolf> zanin: sobretudo com e-mails
<Rudolf> zanin: imagine, meio mundo te encherga com um nome, a outra metade com outro
<Rudolf> zanin: o que houve para chegar nessa situação?
<Sorentto> Rudolf mas me diga uma coisa... se alguem registra um dominio (mesmo sendo xing-ling) a responsabilidade nao seria do orgão de registro daquele dominio
<zanin> vamos supor. Vc tem um server respondendo no dominio www.eu.com  e ae alguem vai e registra um dominio www.seila.com   e o dono do www.seila.com aponta o dominio dele para seu server.. sacou?
<nntp> neh simples assim nao
<Sorentto> por isso que falei... o cara do seila.com.br registou ele no registro br.. com o dns
<zanin> Rudolf: até entao nao tenho problemas com isso, mas gostaria de impedir..
<zanin> alguma forma tem hehehe
<nntp> nao existe isso q 6 tao falando nao
<nntp> dns nao sai registrando so pq a entidade apontou pra ti nao
<zanin> nntp: existir existe sim.. hehehe só preciso saber como configurar meu DNS para impedir isso
<nntp> se nao tava facil bastava ter um domino e apontar pra qq lugar
<nntp> o dns vc configura pra aceitar en ao pra impedir
<nntp> quer impedir alguma coisa usa firewall
<zanin> nntp: deve ter alguma opção que está aceitando para todos que apontar
<nntp> pq ?
<nntp> qual dominio ta apontado pro teu sv ?
<G4rdenal> nntp: eae primo
<nntp> fala zanin
<nntp> ou isso eh so uma paranoia da tua abeça ?
<zanin> não, não é paranoia nao...
<nntp> entao quem ta apontando dominio pro teu servidor se o teu servidor nao ta configurado pra receber esse dominio ?
<zanin> se eu pingo www.dominio1.com responde para 1.1.1.1 e se eu pingo para www.dominioestranho.com cai no ip 1.1.1.1
<nntp> nao eh atumatico nao
<zanin> sacou?
<zanin> nntp: sei la quem é o cara ou o q ele quer com isso
<nntp> isso ae q tu ta falando eh rede interna ?
<nntp> o que ta configurado errado ae eh teu dns cliente
<nntp> e outra um ip pode ter varios dominios apontados pra ele se ele for devidamente configurado pra receber estes dominios
<zanin> nntp: é rede publica mesmo (internet)
<nntp> tipo se voce fez comprou uma revenda
<zanin> nntp: sim, por estar "indevidamente" configurado que estou buscando ajuda
<zanin> rs
<nntp> veja bem
<nntp> qual o caso entao ?
<nntp> onde ta esse servidor eh de revenda de site ?
<nntp> eh um sv que voce locou de alguma empresa ?
<nntp> zanin, me explica o caso pq nao to entendendo nao
<nntp> zanin,
<nntp> lol
<zanin> nntp: o meu é um server (vps) que tenho para testes. Coisas bestas, tipo testar paginas em html etc.. sem muita importancia.. Vamos supor que ele tem o ip 1.1.1.1 e o dominio www.eu.com
<nntp> zanin, eh locado ou ta ae na sua casa ou empresa ?
<nntp> eh um sv de um datacenter ok ?
<zanin> nntp: ai vc é um cara q mora la na groelandia e eu nunca te vi na vida e vc cria um dominio chamado www.seila.com ... cria um registro A "teste" apontando para 1.1.1.1 ficando teste.seila.com
<nntp> isso ae eh subdominio
<nntp> ja mudou a historia
<zanin> nntp: é locado, mas nao vejo muita diferenca se esta aqui ou numa ilha hehehe
<nntp> tem diferença sim
<nntp> veja bem
<zanin> nntp: teça melhor seu ponto de vista entao
<nntp> o que voce ta falando nao tem logica
<nntp> o host
<nntp> que voce alugou
<nntp> ele alugou o mesmo ip pra outras pessoas sim
<zanin> ele nao alugou IP nao
<nntp> o sv dns dele serve um monte de pessoas
<zanin> ele chutou um IP
<zanin> mas relaxa
<zanin> eu achei um artigo no site da cert.br que me deu uma luz e resolveu
<zanin> valeu ae
<nntp> vai continuar pingando o www da groelandia e vai cair no mesmo ip do host pq o servidor dns dele eh o mesmo seu... mesmo tendo nomes diferentes eles tem o mesmo ip
<nntp> Rudolf, lol
<nntp> zanin, PING revistaecocerrado.com.br (173.249.152.23) 56(84) bytes of data.PING oscardias.com.br (173.249.152.23) 56(84) bytes of data.
<nntp> PING inarte.com.br (173.249.152.23) 56(84) bytes of data.[]
<nntp> nomes difrerentes com mesmo ip
<nntp> pq o dns que eles te  passam pra registrar dominio no seu vps eh apenas um alias do  dns do server dns real
<nntp> zanin, nao tem nada de mais nisso nao... eh assim mesmo que funfa
<zanin> nntp: esse caso ai é o mesmo efeito, mas os NS dos dois são os mesmos
<zanin> no meu caso, os NS sao diferentes
<nntp> alias
<zanin> nntp: eu entendi o q vc ta falando.. no caso dos dois estarem no mesmo host.. nao é o caso
<nntp> se tem o mesmo ip eles estao no mesmo host
<nntp> zanin, isso ae eu te garanto
<zanin> sim, mas é q o dominio dele aponta para um registro A que nao é o host dele
<zanin> como disse, o meu é um VPS q só tem um IP e só uso para coisas bestas nele hehehe
<zanin> entao, nao é revenda ou algo do tipo o meu VPS
<nntp> entao nao tem nem como ele usar teu ip
<zanin> pois é.. estranho, não?
<nntp> nao
<nntp> se o seu vps eh de um host externo
<nntp> essa maquina pode fazer vps e revenda no mesmo host
<nntp> as maquinas sao violentas
<nntp> elas suportam masi de 1 cliente por maquina
<zanin> mas o IP tem q ser unico por VPS
<nntp> e o servico do cara eh vps ?
<zanin> sei lá..
<zanin> o  meu é
<zanin> entao o meu IP só pode estar alocado pra mim
<nntp> o ip eh seu ou do vps ?
<zanin> mas o caso nao é o IP meu estar no host dele (eu acho) rss
<nntp> nao tem isso nao vc tem um dns q aponta pro mesmo ip dele que tem outro dns registrado no mesmo ip teu
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhuhuhu
<nntp> huhuhu
<sistematico> Que engraçado velho..
<zanin> nntp: tendi q q vc falou nao kkkk
<nntp> vcs usam o mesmo ip
<nntp> so isso
<sistematico> Pode ter mais de um IP por máquina sim.
<nntp> pode tmb
<sistematico> Não que isso seja fácil :)
<nntp> mas nao eh isso
<zanin> Mais de um IP por VPS?????????????
<zanin> Exemplo?
<sistematico> zanin: 1.000 se você quiser.
<nntp> lol
<zanin> aaaaaa
<sistematico> zanin: Interface virtual.
<zanin> sorry
<zanin> li errado
<nntp> vps eh virtual
<sistematico> eth0:0
<zanin> mais de 1 IP implica em IP diferente
<nntp> V de virtual
<zanin> beleza
<sistematico> eth0:1
<zanin> IPs iguais é meu problema
<zanin> rss
<nntp> tem pode
<zanin> Dominio dele responde com meu IP = IP igual
<nntp> tambem
<zanin> Ip igual em VPS???
<sistematico> Vixi que rolo.
<nntp> kkk
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhuhu
<zanin> sistematico: acho q ele nao ta querendo entender
<sistematico> bandona
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuh
<nntp> o servidor dns eh o mesmo
<sistematico> zanin: Qual é seu problema meu amiguinho? Eu não entendo muito de computadores e redes, mas talvez eu possa te ajudar!
<nntp> o ip os aliases sao diferentes
<nntp> lol
<nntp> ele ta grilado que tem um cara da groelandia
<sistematico> ahn?
<nntp> apontando pro mesmo ip do vps que ele locou nos eua
<zanin> sistematico: vamos supor que vc tenha um dominio www.1.com e com IP 1.1.1.1
<zanin> sistematico: beleza?
<sistematico> Tem como não.
<nntp> lol
<zanin> sistematico: q q nao tem como?
<sistematico> zanin: Tendi.
<nntp> essa classe nao
<nntp> lol
<sistematico> zanin: Prossiga.
<zanin> nntp: vc entendeu q é exemplo ne?
<nntp> zanin, sim mas vc confunde quem pensa sistematico
<zanin> sistematico: beleza, vc pinga www.1.com e responde 1.1.1.1 como esperado..
<nntp> usa xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
<nntp> ae sim
<sistematico> nntp: Peraí, deixa o menino falar.
<sistematico> yuhuhuhu
<zanin> esse dominio esta num VPS e nesse vps só roda isso... uma pagina boqueta em apache e pronto
<sistematico> zanin: Certo.
<zanin> sistematico: é q o nntp nao ta disposto a entender e/ou ajudar.. ai tumultua
<sistematico> zanin: Mas pode falar, eu te leio.
<zanin> sistematico: vamos supor que eu registro um dominio www.2.com e adiciono no dominio um registro A chamado teste apontando para um dominio qualquer...
 * nntp fica calado esperando o resultadooo
<G4rdenal> nntp: eae primo
<zanin> ops.. onde esta "dominio qualquer", leia-se IP qualquer
<G4rdenal> qual o role hj meu fi?
<zanin> vamos supor que esse IP ele tenha colocado 1.1.1.1 (aleatoriamente)
<zanin> sistematico: acompanhou?
<nntp> G4rdenal, iae sumiu
<G4rdenal> nntp: sumi nada meu parça
<G4rdenal> eae de boa meu fi
<G4rdenal> ?
<nntp> suave
<G4rdenal> nntp: cade os caras que tavam com nois?
<nntp> G4rdenal, tao ae o Rudolf sistematico o zanin nao lembro se tava tmb tem mais o tiagoscd  tmb
<sistematico> zanin: Seguinte.
<zanin> sistematico: se vc pingar teste.2.com, o ip 1.1.1.1 responde
<zanin> sistematico: esse é caso
<sistematico> zanin: .com entenda como uma máquina(na verdade são várias).
<G4rdenal> nntp: tem alguem da brasnet aqui?
<nntp> G4rdenal, acho que nao tem isso mais nao mano
<sistematico> zanin: site.com entenda como outra máquina.
<nntp> sistematico, isso que eu to falando pra ele
<zanin> sistematico: exato
<sistematico> zanin: E por final, www.site.com como mais outra.
<nntp> mas o ip eh o mesmo
<sistematico> zanin: Só nessa brincadeira, tem 3 pcs pra servir um site.
<sistematico> nntp: De jeito nenhum amigo.
<zanin> sistematico: sim, o cara pode fazer um cname www ou A www
<zanin> e apontar para o dominio dele
<zanin> ops.. host dele
<sistematico> nntp: A máquina que mantem o .com, não vai apontar IPs diferentes pro mesmo site jamais.
<G4rdenal> nntp: eae primo, o q vai fazer hj?
<sistematico> zanin: : A máquina que mantem o .com, não vai apontar IPs diferentes pro mesmo site jamais.
<nntp> sistematico, disso eu sei mano
<zanin> sistematico: mas se o cara no dominio site.com cria um registro A apontando para fora, outro IP.. é perfeitamente possivel.. mas só responderia se a outra maquina "permitisse" ?
<sistematico> zanin: A não ser que tu especifique isso.
<nntp> G4rdenal, eu vo ficar por aqui mano
<G4rdenal> nntp:  demoro meu parça
<G4rdenal> nntp: o q anda fazendo de bom? trabalhando mto?
<sistematico> zanin: Quem registrou o domínio, detem os DNS que o domínio responde, portanto ele aponta pra onde quiser.
<sistematico> zanin: Sacou?
<zanin> sistematico: saquei.
<nntp> zanin, agora se vai funcionar eh outra historia
<zanin> sistematico: mas se no meu host eu nao quiser reponder, somente via firewall ?
<nntp> G4rdenal, to aqui nos linux como sempre....
<G4rdenal> nntp: demoro parcinha,, viu por ai o blow?
<nntp> sistematico, ele ta com medo de alguem registrar um dominio apontando pro vps dele como dns
<sistematico> zanin: Não entendi o que você quis dizer.
<nntp> G4rdenal, o blow apareceu aqui hoje nao mano
<zz0> zanin, que q vc ta querendo fazer? ta com cara de POISONING isso...
<G4rdenal> nntp:  mas ele ta conectando neste server?
<G4rdenal> faz tempo q n vejo os caras
<zanin> zz0: é cache poisoning é q quero evitar
<zanin> sistematico: voltando ao cara dono do site.com
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuuhuh
<nntp> G4rdenal, ta nao mano
<zanin> ele registra um registro A 1.1.1.1 em site.com, ficando teste.site.com
<G4rdenal> demoro nntp
<zanin> se pingar teste.site.com responde no meu host
<G4rdenal> a rua é nois meu parça
<G4rdenal> se trombar alguem das antigas da um salve
<nntp> G4rdenal, fecho brod!
<sistematico> zanin: Acho que esse é o comportamento esperado.
<zanin> sistematico: supondo que eu nao queira responder as solicitacoes enviadas para teste.site.com (do nosso exemplo) eu consigo só por firewal? zz0, vc sabe?
<sistematico> zanin: Não velho, é só parar o serviço de DNS, BIND ou qualquer outro daemon que sirva o DNS.
<zz0> zanin, claro que sim… estude a tabela mangle do iptables
<sistematico> zanin: No caso é a porta 53 que faz esse papel, se o serviço não estiver rodando, não tem necessidade nenhuma de bloquear com o firewall.
<sistematico> zanin: Entendeu?
<sistematico> zanin: Mais aí o teste.site.com sairá do ar, porque deseja fazer isso?
<nntp> eu nao  to entendendo eh como q ele ta colocando um subdominio no dns dele sem ter acesso ao host dele
<nntp> um mx certo ?
<zanin> sistematico: sim, mas preciso dele rodando pra mim.. hehehe zz0 acho q vou ver no firewall por enquanto, mas imagino que o meu DNS esteja desconfigurado
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhu
<nntp> lol
<sistematico> Ah, desisto.
<nntp> como q ele ta mexendo nno mx do host dele ?
<sistematico> NUm entendi foi p* nenhuma.
<nntp> c tem eh um hacker entrando ae
<nntp> troca a senha
 * sistematico bandona.
<zanin> sistematico: no nosso exemplo, o site.com era do outro cara, lembra? Vc que usou isso como exemplo
<Matheus_Carvalho> Bom dia a todos
<nntp> fala Matheus_Carvalho
<Matheus_Carvalho> nntp, buenas che
<Matheus_Carvalho> vou pro banho gente...ja ja estou aqui devolta
<Matheus_Carvalho> abrass all
<nntp> flw
<zanin> zz0: vc entendeu o caso né? Vc acha q pode ser algo no meu DNS?
<nntp> so se o cara tiver tua senha
<nntp> zanin, so tem algo se alguem entrou no servidor e configurou... no caso se nao foi voce entao alguem tem sua senha
<nntp> zanin, nao tem como fazer isso sem ir lah e configurar isso que eu to falando desde o inicio
<sistematico> Só pra esclarecer, DNS cache poisoning é outra coisa.
<zanin> sistematico: essa era outra duvida minha
<sistematico> Inclusive aconteceu ano passado com o Telefonica.
<sistematico> Pra quem não sabe.
 * sistematico voltará para a sua catatumba agora.
 * nntp vai almoçar... depois volta sorrindo.... poisoning total!!!
<zanin> sistematico: mas lendo na wikipedia, se parece bastante com o que esta acontecendo nesse VPS
<sistematico> zanin: DNS poisoning, é assim, o cara invade a máquina que serve os DNS, vamos supor o Google: 8.8.8.8, depois que ele entra nessa máquina que serve os nomes para o planeta inteiro, ele altera a tabela, apontando, para computadores aleatorios.
<sistematico> zanin: Então, tu acha que tá entrando no site da UOL, por exemplo, mas não é o IP da UOL, na verdade o nome uol.com.br, aponta pra outra máquina.
<sistematico> zanin: Entendeu?
<sistematico> zanin: Isso é DNS Cache Poisoning.
<zanin> sistematico: entendi
<sistematico> zanin: Então tá bom :)
<zanin> sistematico: estou tentando ver aqui o q ta rolando no meu caso
<brzJunior> Galera, alguém já instalou o google gadgets no ubuntu 11.10?
<sistematico> zanin: Se a máquina que serve teu site foi invadida de alguma maneira, e os DNS foram alterados, basta contactar a empresa para que um SysAdmin tome as devidas providencias e reconstruir a tabela de DNS do seu domínio.
<sistematico> zanin: Se a empresa que te hospeda, oferece algum painel, como o cPanel ou outro, isso é bem fácil e você faz com um único clique.
<sistematico> zanin: Entendeu?
<zanin> sistematico: pois é, mas ja vi os registros de DNS de minha maquina.. estao normais
<zanin> sistematico: nao tem painel nao..
<sistematico> zanin: Seu VPS roda o BIND ou algo assim?
<zanin> sim.. ta com bind
<sistematico> zanin: Qual é o S.O. do VPS?
<zanin> Centos 6.3
<sistematico> zanin: Eis a raíz de todo o mal :D
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhu
<zanin> sistematico: kkkkk coitado dele rsss
<sistematico> zanin: Reconstrui o named.conf ou algo assim.
<sistematico> zanin: Reinstalando o pegando um limpo, ou peça pra eles fazerem isso por você.
<zanin> eu vou refazer ele, pode ser q tenha alguma linha em algum include q esta passando desapercebido
<sistematico> http://www.centos.org/docs/2/rhl-cg-en-7.2/bindconf.html
<zanin> o pessoal do DC nao da suporte nao kkkk pelo preco do VPS HUAhUAhuhaH
<sistematico> http://www.centos.org/docs/2/rhl-rg-en-7.2/s1-bind-configuration.html
<sistematico> zanin: Por pior que seja a empresa, eles sempre dão.
<sistematico> zanin: Onde hospedou?
<zanin> sistematico: budgetvm.com rsss
<sistematico> zanin: Me perdoe a curiosidade, mas pra que contratou esse serviço?
<zanin> sistematico: eu vou ler esses dois links, tem algumas opções q eu nao conheco.. e tem um link do cert.br q recomenda criar em "views"
<zanin> sistematico: testes apenas.. é o mais barato q conheco para o proposito de testar algo antes de por em producao
<zanin> sistematico: mas no final das contas o teste é sobre zimbra em multiserver
<zanin> sistematico: o q fiz de config nele ta funfando filé, só q eu fui no bing.com para ver o historico desse IP e vi q tinha um registro la q respondia ainda
<zanin> heuaheuha
<zanin> sei lá q q é
<sistematico> zanin: Um cliente anterior a você, isso não tem nada de anormal.
<zanin> sistematico: logico, por isso eu queria saber quem era
<zanin> hehehe
<zanin> ainda mais nesse DC.. o povo nao deve ficar muito tempo com as maquinas
<sistematico> Resumo: Tá tudo normal e você achou que era uma invasão?
<nullck> zanin, mas nao estou entendendo o problema disso  ...   é só pedir para arrumar o reverso msm
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhu
<zanin> sistematico: momento nenhum disse q era invasao ou que estava anormal, eu só perguntei se tinha como configurar para minha maquina nao responder
<zanin> nullck: o reverso meu ta config ja
<nullck> zanin, entao blz .. nao tem problema outros nomes apontarem para esse ip
<nullck> quero dizer .. nao eh algo tao critico
<nullck> $3,99 para ter linux vps nesse budgetvm.com  interessante
<zanin> nullck: sim sim.. até no caso de algum ex cliente ter nos registros dele alguma referencia.. mas era de curiosidade mesmo
<nntp> eh o que eu to falando desde o inicio
<nntp> nullck, acho que eu sei de um mais barato
<zanin> nullck: e aproveitando para conhecer mais se caso fosse alguma brecha
<zanin> nullck: mas nunca compre para fins de producao!!!
<zanin> nullck: por acaso esse VPS meu ta off agora kkkk
<nullck> zanin, ah sim .. eh soh para fazer baguncas mesmo rsss
<zanin> nullck: para isso é bom (digo, barato) hehhe
<nullck> nntp,  Oiaa qual eh mais barato  ?
<zanin> nullck: mas cara, eu rodei uns testes nele, é mais rapido q um outro VPS q tenho na limestone
<nullck> zanin, da para subir um proxy http e fazer uns acessos de lugares onde internet eh fechada .. ah e outras saladas aii a fora rs
<zanin> vou almocar.. valeu ae sistematico, nullck e nntp
<nntp> nullck, http://hostphd.com.br costuma ser    super barateira nos serviços... eu nao olhei nao mas deve ser
<zanin> nullck: kkkkkk boa :)
<nullck> zanin, internet do trabalho da minha namorada eh fechada  .. ams ela pode mexer no proxy
<nullck> ai ja ajuda
<nullck> hahaha
<zanin> nullck: eu uso mais para testar antes de pegar um VPS "de verdade"
<nullck> bom almoco
<nullck> falow
<zanin> flw
<nullck> nntp, boaa rss  .. depois vou olhar valeuu
<sistematico> O zanin achou que só tinha ele na máquina.
<nntp> sistematico, isso que eu falei la no inicio ele achou qu eeu tava trolando ele
<nntp> kkk
<nullck> rss
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhu
<sistematico> Xen e o OpenVZ é pra boiola, homem de verdade compartilha a /home com os clientes! -- Chuck Norris.
<nntp> <nntp> as maquinas sao violentas
<nntp> <nntp> elas suportam masi de 1 cliente por maquina
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhu
<nntp> lol.
<Rudolf> de volta
<sistematico> Isso vale pra Jails do FreeBSD tambem.
<sistematico> Rudolf: Né não?
<Rudolf> não sei do que vcs estão falado
<Rudolf> ando
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhuhuhuh
<nntp> Rudolf, vps do zanin
<sistematico> Rudolf: <sistematico> Xen e o OpenVZ é pra boiola, homem de verdade compartilha a /home com os clientes! -- Chuck Norris.
<nntp> sistematico, tem um isp so pra ele
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuh
<nntp> isp 3g lol
<sistematico> Derreal vai pagar um PC ligado dia e noite..
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuh
<nntp> usa o meu ue
<nntp> aqui tem 2 dia e noite
<nntp> up de 3 megas
<nntp> so nao sacanear minha banda... a gente faz trama
<nntp> lol
<sistematico> nntp: Instala a parada aí que eu pago, tem IP fixo?
<sistematico> 1 real tá bom?
<nntp> sistematico, ip fixo nao pq eh 50 por mes
<sistematico> ah!
<sistematico> Aí num dá né :)
<nntp> ddns funfa
<nntp> sistematico, c quer pra q ?
<sistematico> nntp: Segredo.
<nntp> lol
<nntp> eu to afim de por o ip fixo
<sistematico> nntp: Hospedar os projetos ultra secretos do sistematico.
<nntp> mas to reduzindo a conta primeiro
<sistematico> nntp: Eu queria na verdade, hospedar uma loja.
<nntp> mmm
<nntp> comissao ?
<sistematico> Pode ser uai.
<nntp> ip eh soh ligar lah e pedir pra por
<nntp> dualcore com 2mb ram
<nntp> bombando 24/7
<sistematico> Preciso só de 128 de RAM, Nginx, PostgreSQL, PHP e SSL, uns 100MB de disco só.
<sistematico> Isso aí já tava ótimo pra mim.
<nntp> hu
<nntp> so o ip que ta pegando
<nntp> 50 mes eh foda
<sistematico> Podia ser no Linux mesmo.
<sistematico> nntp: Com 50 clientes e 1real já paga.
<sistematico> nntp: Poe 100, ainda sobra cinquentão pra tomar chopp.
<nntp> minha comissao eh 1 real ?
<nntp> por cliente ?
<sistematico> é po.
<nntp> lol
<nntp> a sorte eh que ue nao bebo mais
<nntp> lol
<sistematico> nntp: Se acabou de ver a empresa ali cobra R$6 ^
<sistematico> 3,99 dólares.
<nntp> mais barato q meu ipfixo
<sistematico> Dá 7 ou 8 reais.
<sistematico> nntp: Se tu cobrar 10 reais num vai :)
<nntp> por mim deixava tu fazer por conta aqui mas nao tem ip fixo... eu nem uso 3mega deup menos ainda 35 de down
<nntp> problemad do ipfixo eh as blacklists lol
<sistematico> Rudolf: A minha impressão é que com o kern.hz=100 minha máquina ficou mais rápida.
<sistematico> Rudolf: Tava dando umas "travadinhas", agora nem dá mais, num sei se é só impressão.
<Rudolf> sistematico: que bom que resolveu
<sistematico> Rudolf: Esse kern.hz é pra por no loader.conf ou no sysctl.conf?
<sistematico> Eu numca sei o lugar certo das coisas :\
<sistematico> nunca
<Rudolf> sistematico: creio que seja no loader.conf
<Rudolf> sistematico: faz seculos que não uso essa flag
<Rudolf> sistematico: usei quando habilitei splash no freebsd
<Rudolf> sistematico: milenios atras quando usava 32-bits
<Rudolf> sistematico: sinceramente não me lembro
<sistematico_> To na pedra.
<sistematico> Como que faz pra sair de todos os canais no X-Chat?
<sistematico> Tentei /partall ou /part all sem sucesso.
<nntp> exit
<sistematico> nntp: Não velho..
<nntp> leave tmb
<nntp> mm de todos neh
<sistematico> nntp: Sair dos canais, não desconectar.
<nntp> lol
<nntp> quit
<nntp> lol
<sistematico> bah
<Rudolf> sistematico: /quit
<Rudolf> com barra
<sistematico> Rudolf: Não.
<sistematico> Rudolf: Sair dos canais!
<sistematico> Rudolf: Não desconectar.
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhuhu
<Rudolf> da na mesma
<sistematico> Rudolf: Claro que não.
<nntp> lol
<sistematico> Rudolf: Se eu sair de todos os canais, você pode continuar conversando comigo.
<sistematico> Se eu desconectar não.
<sistematico> :|
<sistematico> Rudolf: Tendeu?
<nntp> partall
<Rudolf> sistematico: to te zuando nena
<sistematico> nntp: Já tentei, num dá.
<nntp> hunf
<Rudolf> sistematico: já tentou help no google?
<sistematico> Rudolf: Por tudo.
<sistematico> Rudolf: Procurei nos sites mais obscuros do planeta.
<Rudolf> vai ver que ninguem usa xhcat de modo avançado
<nntp> Type /partall -- to leave all the channels you are in
<Rudolf>  talvez /part all
<sistematico> Rudolf: Tambem num dá.
<sistematico> nntp: * partall :Unknown command
<sistematico> O meu tá bugado então.
<sistematico> Alguem aqui já usou ou ouviu falar do Pantheon?
<insano> sistematico:   o/
<sistematico> Acho que achei o comando.
<nntp> mmm
<insano> sistematico:   já tentou o comando allchan?
<sistematico> /allchan [comando]
<sistematico> uhuhu
<sistematico> Vou testar!
<insano> sistematico:   já ouvi falar e já usei o Pantheon
<sistematico> uhuhuh
<sistematico> Show!
<nntp> funfa
<nntp> allcham
<nntp> allchan
 * insano sistematico:   já ouvi falar e já usei o Pantheon
<sistematico> Agora falta eu descobrir como voltar pros mesmos canais!
<sistematico> insano: É bom? Bonito?
<insano> sistematico:   vc está se referindo ao DE, certo?
<sistematico> É po.
<insano> o DE do elementary OS
<insano> cara, é bom, bonito e extremamente leve
<sistematico> insano: Num entendi direito, mas parece que ele é baseado no Gnome 3?
<insano> sistematico:   usa o mutter, como o mutter é um projeto do gnome, então é baseado sim
<insano> eles rodam também uma bib gráfica chamada granite nos apps padrões deles
<nntp> lol killall tmb funfa
<insano> a bib é baseada no GTK + mutter
 * pqatsi looooook arround
<nntp> ./killall
<nntp> oO
<insano> sistematico:   apesar do elementary ser versão alfa ainda, ele está muito estável
<insano> sistematico:   tá pensando em usar?
<sistematico> insano: Não, estou pensando em "portar".
<sistematico> insano: Eu não uso Linux com tanta frequencia mais, infelizmente :(
<insano> qual distro?
<sistematico> insano: Eu uso FreeBSD.
<insano> então vc quer portar pro FreeBSD?
<sistematico> É, mas se for Gnome 3 eu tô fora.
<sistematico> Complicado demais e eu ainda não tenho Skill pra isso.
<insano> bom, não é gnome, é uma DE feita do zero
<insano> mas com base em bibs do gnome
<sistematico> Então, esse é o problema.
<insano> sistematico:   se hercules tivesse tido mais uma tarefa, seria essa
<sistematico> Entenda que esses DEs são "Linuxzados".
<insano> sem dúvida
<insano> FreeBSD mesmo só usei com o pfSense
<sistematico> Por exemplo, /usr/bin/bash ou /bin/bash, esse é o path correto no Linux.
<insano> mas não me agrada
<sistematico> Já aqui é /usr/local/bin/bash
<insano> ou seja, filosofias diferentes
<sistematico> E o bash não vem por padrão como no Linux.
<insano> complicado demais
<sistematico> insano: Um pouco.
<insano> qual é shell padrão?
<sistematico> Do root é csh.
<sistematico> Do user acho que é sh.
<insano> vai ter que editar o código fonte para conseguir portar
<sistematico> insano: Patch né..
<insano> adicionar as dependências no CMAKE
<insano> sistematico:   Patch é mais prático
<sistematico> Eu to portando o cgmail por exemplo..
<sistematico> @${REINPLACE_CMD} -e '1s,bash,sh,' ${WRKSRC}/cgmail-run.sh
<sistematico> Isso é um negócio que eu tenho que incluir.
<insano> huauhahuhua
<insano> é em que linguagem?
<sistematico> Tendeu?
<insano> sim
<sistematico> 1s,bash,sh
<sistematico> Esse é o trecho que importa.
<sistematico> Isso é sed.
<sistematico> Eu troco a primeira linha que tem bash, por sh.
<insano> blz, mas o cgmail é apenas um bash script ou tem algum código em alguma linguagem?
<sistematico> Se o app não tiver "bachismo" que no caso do cgmail TEM, e eu vou ter que usar outro estilo de REINPLACE.
<sistematico> insano: Cgmail é um programinha bem legal feito em PyGTK pra avisar quando chegou e-mail pra você.
<insano> saquei, então no caso do Pantheon ele é feito em Vala
<insano> se não estou enganado
<sistematico> Outra dep que eu teria que colocar no arquivo Makefile.
<sistematico> insano: Eu penso que pra portar um projeto desses eu teria que incluir umas 50 ou 100 dependencias no Makefile.
<sistematico> O Cgmail tem 3.
<insano> mas o pro é que Vala usa CMAKE para gerar arquivos em C e o Makefile
<sistematico> Pra mim fica inviavel.
<insano> com certeza as dependências seria muito grande e a maioria delas teria que sem compilada na unha
<sistematico> insano: Porque tem dependencia que é intrínsica, ou seja, o programa não avisa o que tá faltando pra ele rodar.
<sistematico> insano: Pra você ter uma idéia, o Gnome default do FreeBSD é o 2.32.1.
<insano> verdade, algumas vezes o programa ignora que vc está tentando compilar em outro SO, pq ele foi desenvolvido pra rodar no ubuntu
<sistematico> insano: Porque os devs não tiveram interesse nem tempo pra portar o Gnome 3 ainda.
<insano> sistematico:   nesse caso, vc teria que portar não só o pantheon, mas bastante coisa do gnome
<sistematico> insano: Centenas.
<sistematico> insano: Tô fora.
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhu
<insano> hauauhahhua
<insano> mas me agrada bastante ver uma DE como a que eles estão fazendo
<insano> ou seja, que agrada o usuário final
<sistematico> Eu busquei ajuda de muitos colegas pra portar o Cgmail.
<insano> a maioria dos usuários linux são bons pq são técnicos, mas esse galera tá fazendo um Linux para quem não entende tanto assim de linux
<sistematico> Mesmo assim, ainda está bugado, tem gente que não consegue usar, mas eu já tô usando ele.
<insano> sistematico:   é isso aí, contribuindo com FreeBSD
<sistematico> insano: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=35272
<insano> sistematico:   vai fazer upstream?
<sistematico> insano: Isso aí vai te mostrar um pouco do meu sofrimento.
<sistematico> insano: Talvez o garga ou lippe vão fazer pra mim.
<sistematico> insano: Eu num posso porque eu não sou nem comitter nem developer ainda.
<sistematico> insano: Sou usuário normal. :)
<sistematico> insano: Só que antes eu tenho que debuggar MUITO o meu Makefile :D
<sistematico> Tá zuado ainda.
<insano> sistematico:   Makefile é para poucos
<sistematico> uhuhuhu
<sistematico> insano: Depois que você começa a ler, vê que não é tão complicado.
<sistematico> insano: Tem umas coisas bem estranhas, que eu ainda não entendo direito, mas em sintese, é simples.
<sistematico> insano: Entenda que um Makefile de um port no FreeBSD não tem nada a ver com um Makefile do Linux :)
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuh
<insano> craro craro
<sistematico> Tem algumas coisas que lembram bastante.
<sistematico> Mas são diferentes.
<insano> 99% done?
<insano> huhuhhuuhhu
<sistematico> insano: É.
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhu
<insano> falta pouco, miço
<insano> moço
<insano> digamos que eu comece a usar o FreeBSD hoje
<insano> quais vantagens eu teria a primeira vista?
<jobber> usa DeskBSD
<jobber> bem legla
<jobber> bem legal
<sistematico_> insano: É surreal o negócio.
<insano> DeskBSD, never ever heard about it
<insano> sistematico_:   eu sei que em termos de segurança, o negócio é mais refinado...
<sistematico> insano: Muito.
<luis_> Ola eu uso ubuntu
<luis_> estou satisfeito com ubuntu.
<insano> luis_:   parabens
<nntp> xorg da me matando
<nntp>  1650 root      20   0  358m 132m 100m R  73,5  3,9  45:43.82 Xorg
<luis_> Só tem um nome com com uma bolinha verde.
<Rudolf> luis_: o resto é clone
<luis_> ok.
<zanin> kkk agora q vi o povo me tirando depois q eu sai rss tsc tsc tsc
<luis_> todos que escrever todos podem ver?
<Rudolf> luis_: sim
<Rudolf> zanin: herrar é umano
<insano> Rudolf:   os logs do canal estão disponíveis na internet?
<Rudolf> insano: não
<Rudolf> que eu saiba
<Rudolf> insano: quem pode te dar essa resposta com convicção é Ursinha-afk ou tiagocd
<zanin> Rudolf: kkk nao tava errado nao, é q o povo colocou uma linha de raciocinio na cabeça e nao conseguem pensar outras opções
<zanin> kkk
<sistematico> Rudolf: Tão sim.
<sistematico> Rudolf: Isso que pior.
<sistematico> Rudolf: Olha o ubuntulog_ aí ->
<Rudolf> sistematico: sabia não
<Rudolf> sistematico: bom, quem não deve não teme
<insano> sistematico:   sabe o endereço?
<sistematico> Rudolf: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<sistematico> Aha!
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhhuhu
<d70> !paste
<JASBR> Poderia fazer uma  pergunta aqui no chat?
<JASBR> Tenho live Cd ubuntu 11.10 e gostaria de instalar no meu pc com windows 8 o problema e que ele não reconhece o sistema operacional, sendo q na outra instalação fiz com windows 7 sem problemas (windows foi detectado)
<JASBR> a nova versão do U* 12.** reconhece o windows 8
<JASBR> tenho o hd particionado
<JASBR> Alguém poderia por favor me responder?
<JASBR> ???
<ThiagoCMC> Não perca o seu tempo com Windows.
<ThiagoCMC> Desculpe...
<ThiagoCMC> Não pude evitar...
<ThiagoCMC> lol
<ThiagoCMC> no Ubuntu 11.10 ele nem reconhece outra partição?
<JASBR> nem
<ThiagoCMC> "pensa" que o disco está vazio, em branco?!
<JASBR> exato
<JASBR> ele mto inteligente eu sei, rs
<ThiagoCMC> :-P
<JASBR> mas preciso do windows por enquanto
<chm0d-780> use o gerenciador de boot do proprio windows JASBR
<ThiagoCMC> Tenho quase certeza que é a tabela de partição que o Ubuntu antigo não está entendendo...
<JASBR> windows 8 tem isso? rs
<ThiagoCMC> rapaiz
<JASBR> é bem provavel Thiago
<ThiagoCMC> nunca usei Windows na minha vida...
<chm0d-780> sim!
<JASBR> onde acho o gerenciador de boot?
<ThiagoCMC> perguntinha básica... Por que não fica com o Ubuntu 12.04?
<JASBR> do windows
<ThiagoCMC> vai saber
<chm0d-780> :S
<JASBR> Não sei qual é a diferença entre 12.04 e 12.10
<ThiagoCMC> 6 meses de trabalho e atualizações...
<ThiagoCMC> ;-)
<JASBR> preferivel ficar então com 12.10
<JASBR> creio
<ThiagoCMC> Se for Desktop, sem dúvida...
<insano> JASBR:   instale via wubi
<insano> JASBR:   mais fácil
<ThiagoCMC> até 2~3G de RAM, 32 bits, acima, 64 bits...
<ThiagoCMC> wubi não fica lento demais?
<insano> ThiagoCMC:   não tive problemas de desempenho até agora
<ThiagoCMC> JASBR, instale o Ubuntu 12.10 lado a lado com o Windows 8.
<JASBR> estou tentando fazer isso, porém ele não reconhece o windows 8 ¬¬
<JASBR> digo a partição com windows 8
<ThiagoCMC> nem o 12.10 ?
<JASBR> não testei, estou baixando neste momento, rs
<ThiagoCMC> :P
<JASBR> pensei que vcs saberiam, os srs ubuntus
<JASBR> rs
<JASBR> loool
<ThiagoCMC> Ubuntu é ubuntu truta...
<ThiagoCMC> Windows é zoado demais... vish
<JASBR> então se não reconhece no 11 no 12 não é mesmo
<ThiagoCMC> só testando...
<JASBR> Sei que o Windows não é perfeito mas tem ficado cada vez mais estável
<ThiagoCMC> sei...
<ThiagoCMC> hahahaha
<JASBR> tela blue black ainda não aconteceu comigoi
<JASBR> e trabalho com a realidade
<JASBR> rs
<ThiagoCMC> outro dia tentei rodar o virtual box no Windows 7, trabou em uma hora de uso, tudo, congelou...
<ThiagoCMC> e sempre trava...
<ThiagoCMC> por que será que sempre que coloco o dedo no Windows, ele trava?
<JASBR> acho que lançaram o 8 cedo D+
<ThiagoCMC> useless.
<ThiagoCMC> Acho que as pessoas perdem tempo com algo como o Windows.
<ThiagoCMC> Tempo, dinheiro, energia...
<ThiagoCMC> E só ganham vírus e estresse.
<insano> JASBR:   instale com o wubi
<JASBR> Acho que não, sua interface amigavel fez vc todos conhecerem a informática, rs
<Rudolf> ai ai
<JASBR> a sua face roubada da xerox em palo alto
<JASBR> mas foi
<JASBR> rs
<Rudolf> flame war inbound
<Rudolf> JASBR: corte esse papo
<Rudolf> JASBR: por favor
<Rudolf> ThiagoCMC: vc também
<ThiagoCMC> JASBR, fala sério meu... hahaha
<JASBR> isano obrigado, vou testar
<Rudolf> ambos avisados
<ThiagoCMC> Quando eu comecei com informática nem Windows existia...
<ThiagoCMC> lol
<JASBR> somos dois
<insano> JASBR:   é melhor caso vc queira apenas fazer testes...
<JASBR> Rudolf a nossa conversa é amigável
<nntp> 3
<nntp> z80 meu primeiro comp
<nntp> lol
<JASBR> Sou um cara Gnu, lol
<ThiagoCMC> sei
<ThiagoCMC> lol
<ThiagoCMC> (facepalm)
<JASBR> Mas ainda não consigo explicar para minha irmã como usar o linux pq ela não ve o pq disso
<JASBR> Sou novo nisso tudo,
<insano> JASBR:   acho que vc não precisa convencer ninguém, as pessoas devem ter liberdade de escolher
<ThiagoCMC> E a minha avó de 90 anos.. Comprou um Sangung RV420 e me pediu para instalar Ubuntu nele?!!!
<insano> um dia a pergunta vai ser inversa
<ThiagoCMC> Achei DE-MAIS
<ThiagoCMC> ^_^
<ThiagoCMC> E ainda queria remover o Windows! Queria até desconto na loja mas obrigaram ela a pagar pelo Windows
<ThiagoCMC> lamentável.
<JASBR> lol
<JASBR> insano eu sei mas ela fica me perguntando o pq eu uso linux
<JASBR> ou tentando , lol
<ThiagoCMC> por que não pega vírus?
<ThiagoCMC> é uma boa resposta...
<ThiagoCMC> :P
<insano> ThiagoCMC:   acho que tem muito mito nisso
<ThiagoCMC> aham...
<JASBR> lol
<Rudolf> insano: tipo?
<ThiagoCMC> Faz ae um vírus pra Linux e faça ele infectar 100 PCs. Quero ver...
<ThiagoCMC> 100 Linuxes... certo?!
<ThiagoCMC> :P
<Rudolf> linux tem rootkit
<ThiagoCMC> O rootkit se propaga? faz várias cópias de si mesmo?
<Rudolf> ThiagoCMC: eu não disse que rootkit era virus
<jobber> kkkkkkk
<ThiagoCMC> ok
<Rudolf> ThiagoCMC: disse?
<ThiagoCMC> :P
<jobber> tem o chkrootkit
<insano> Rudolf:   recentemente descobriram um vírus para máquinas linux, quer dizer, era feito em java, mas infectava máquinas linux
<ThiagoCMC> eu só estava complementando
<jobber> rkhunter
<jobber> baixa ai
<jobber> hahaha
<insano> e já existiram outros casos
<jobber> vai te ajudar
<Rudolf> jobber: se não souber usar só vai atrapalhar
<Rudolf> jobber: mas é um começo
<jobber> hgahaha
<jobber> to brincando po
<jobber> isso ai eh ferramenta pra achar rootkit
<Rudolf> jobber: além de MUITO falso-positivo
<jobber> sim
<jobber> eh um lixo
<jobber> esses 2 tools
<insano> Acho que o grande trunfo do linux com relação a vírus é o fato de necessitar de permissões administrativas para tudo.
<jobber> eh pra enganar otario
<jobber> rssrs
<ThiagoCMC> insano, +1
<ThiagoCMC> O Windows mais seguro que existe chama-se WINE!
<ThiagoCMC> hahaha
<jobber> kkkkkkkkk
<jobber> winE nao presta
<jobber> fica a dica
<JASBR> hahah
<JASBR> rs
<ThiagoCMC> ainda mais o crossover...
<ThiagoCMC> mais massa ainda...
<Rudolf> ThiagoCMC: ontem liberara o crossover free
<Rudolf> ThiagoCMC: por 1 hora
<insano> Então, ainda existem várias formas de explorar segurança em um SO que vão além de um vírus
<Rudolf> ThiagoCMC: com 1 ano de suporte
<ThiagoCMC> dahora!
<Rudolf> ThiagoCMC: eu coloquei aqui
<insano> Rudolf:   eu baixei
<Rudolf> insano: eu também
<Rudolf> euehiue
<JASBR> Obrigado pessoal pelas dicas, vou queimar a iso do 12.10 agora, se eu voltar é pq deu certo, senão ....lol
<insano> instalado e testado aqui
<chm0d-780> linux tem Demonio!
<insano> bom demais
<ThiagoCMC> Linux é o capeta!
<Matheus_Carvalho> Buenas gambazada
<ThiagoCMC> opa
<Matheus_Carvalho> boa tarde a todosd
<ThiagoCMC> todos os daemons?!
<ThiagoCMC> lol
<Matheus_Carvalho> ThiagoCMC, sussa brother?
<chm0d-780> eu acho que as necessidades fazem o S.O
<insano> Há algo de muito estranho em tentar convencer alguém a usar linux. Já que é uma tecnologia livre, não é preciso convencer ninguém.
<ThiagoCMC> sussa mano...
<ThiagoCMC> =)
<Rudolf> hueheiuheuheiuehiuehiuehiuehe
<ThiagoCMC> Não é questão de tentar convencer... É questão de ter dó de quem usa Windows...
<chm0d-780> insano, tbm acho
<ThiagoCMC> Dá dó, coitados...
<ThiagoCMC> dhsjkahdklsjahdjklsaha
<insano> ThiagoCMC:   posso usar uma citação aqui?
<chm0d-780> ThiagoCMC, eu se fosse vc não pensava assim
<ThiagoCMC> a vontade man...
<chm0d-780> olha que os windowsrs tbm pensam isso de nós
<ThiagoCMC> boa observação...
<ThiagoCMC> But, who cares?! lol
<ThiagoCMC> eu vejo muita divisão...
<ThiagoCMC> só isso...
<ThiagoCMC> tem a galera do Windows... E a galera do Linux...
<ThiagoCMC> São dois mundos...
<ThiagoCMC> tipo...
<ThiagoCMC> Li que o Windows 8 tem App Store tb...
<ThiagoCMC> Que fica cada vez mais fechado...
<ThiagoCMC> Por que isso?!
<ThiagoCMC> E que o Windows 8 mobile, não instala nada sem passar pela App Store...
<ThiagoCMC> Como alguém pensa em fechar algo quando o mundo inteiro está cada vez mais open...? É um tiro no pé...
<ThiagoCMC> Por exemplo... Cada vez mais veremos jogos para Linux... Por causa disso!
<ThiagoCMC> Nego fecha, a galera corre...
<insano> http://pastebin.com/y3r17wP7
<insano> Citação
<chm0d-780> eu já escrevi para o a Maxon e Adobe pulaem do trem closed-source
<insano> There is no such thing as a best solution, be it a tool, a language, or an operating system. There can only be systems that are more appropriate in a particular set of circumstances."
<insano>  
<insano> (The Pragmatic Programmer - Hunt, Andrew. 1999)
<ThiagoCMC> Tem que usar o método científico para chegar em respostas / soluções adequadas...
<ThiagoCMC> Nos meus testes, o Windows nunca aguentou.
<ThiagoCMC> _Sempre_ deu probleme e, sendo assim, nunca usei para nada além de testes...
<ThiagoCMC> Resumindo, o Windows nunca passou nos meus testes... lol
<insano> por isso ele diz
<insano> There can only be systems that are more appropriate in a particular set of circumstances.
<ThiagoCMC> sim...
<ThiagoCMC> concordo.
<nntp> amigos, qual o terminal que permite abrir a localizaçao direto pelo nautilus ?
<ThiagoCMC> Porém, não consigo imaginar onde é que o Windows funciona!
<nntp> esqueci o nome desse app
<insano> ThiagoCMC:   eu acho o office insuperável em termos de ferramenta de escritório, mas vamos parar por aqui afinal de contas isso é off-topic
<ThiagoCMC> ok
<insano> pow, é massa conversar com vcs aqui
<insano> galera tem opiniões bem abalizadas
<ThiagoCMC> ^_^
<ThiagoCMC> Nerds
<insano> uhhauhua
<insano> wallpapers android-like
<insano> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=bPmr57xfffQ#!
<nntp> achei
<Aloctone> boa tarde
<Aloctone> pessoal, acabei de instalar o Edubuntu 12.04.1 64bits na minha máquina para usar o servidor LTSP, até tudo bem, ligo meus notebooks ao edubuntu, eles iniciam normalmente, mas quando abre a área de trabalho a tela fica apareçendo uns defeitos no vídeo, e não dá para configurar nada, alguém pode me ajudar?
<Aloctone> alguém?
<Aloctone> preciso de ajuda
<ThiagoCMC> Aloctone, o Ubuntu 12.04 LiveCD funciona nestes que dão problema?
<paladinn> salve familia
<paladinn> alguem pode me ajudar com a configuração do sendmail no ubuntu 12.04 ?
<JASBR> Voltei com mais dúvidas
<JASBR> rs
<JASBR> Boa noite!
<JASBR> Bom, a versão 12.10 reconheceu o windows 8 perfeitamente, fiz a instalação e está tudo perfeito
<JASBR> estou rodando nele
<ThiagoCMC> JASBR, BOUA!
<JASBR> = )
<paladinn> winmdows 8 ?
<paladinn> seu pc é touch ?
<JASBR> Não,r
<paladinn> pra que ruindows 8 então ?
<JASBR> teste
<JASBR> ele não é tão ruim assim
<JASBR> vai.... real
<JASBR> ubuntu superou minhas expectativas
<paladinn> alguem pode me dar uma orientação na configuração do sendmail no ubuntu 12.04 ?
<ThiagoCMC> paladinn, sério man, sendmail?!
<ThiagoCMC> :-P
<ThiagoCMC> acho que ninguém usa mais o sendmail...
<ThiagoCMC> lol
<nntp> paladinn, usa postfix
<ThiagoCMC> +1 Postfix
<nntp> ThiagoCMC, qq c quer de sv de email ? lol
<nntp> eu ja usei postfix e gostei
<ThiagoCMC> Não entendi...
<ThiagoCMC> :P
<nntp> ThiagoCMC, c ta falando pra ele usar postfix tmb ?
<ThiagoCMC> qq c ... sv ?
<ThiagoCMC> opa...
<ThiagoCMC> =P
<nntp> ThiagoCMC, lol
<paladinn> eu não manjo
<paladinn> queria enviar e-mail pelo ubuntu com o mail() do php
<paladinn> alguem sabe ?
<ThiagoCMC> não precisa "manjar"...
<paladinn> ./usr/sbin/sendmailconfig: 126: /usr/sbin/sendmailconfig: /etc/init.d/sendmail: not found
<ThiagoCMC> bastar configurar o seu /etc/network/interfaces e o /etc/hosts corretamente
<ThiagoCMC> apt-get install postfix
<paladinn> certo
<ThiagoCMC> mail()
<paladinn> ok
<ThiagoCMC> ou antes do mail()
<ThiagoCMC> telnet IP 25
<ThiagoCMC> ehlo
<ThiagoCMC> etc...
<paladinn> root@emerson-paladin:/home/paladin# telnet localhost 25 Trying 127.0.0.1... Connected to localhost.
<nntp> ta bombando
<ThiagoCMC> paladinn, http://www.yuki-onna.co.uk/email/smtp.html
<ThiagoCMC> ou, tente usar o mail()
<ThiagoCMC> e observer os logs
<ThiagoCMC> observe
<paladinn> sim
<paladinn> agora tenho que configurar os dado do email no php.ini
<nntp> gvt fecho a porta 25
<ThiagoCMC> zoados...
<nntp> gvt25 bloqueou a porta 25 lol
<gl_> pessoal
<gl_> uma duvida
<gl_> se alguem puder me ajudar
<gl_> baixei o cd para instalar o ubuntu
<gl_> mas ele diz q há espaço insuficiente porque tem mais de 700 megas
<gl_> tem algum truque ou é isso mesmo? eu preciso mesmo de um cd maior?
<ThiagoCMC> DVD
<paladinn> :D
<FernandoBasso> O que faz a opção de boot acpi=off mesmo?
<Peste_Bubonica> FernandoBasso, desabilita o suporte ACPI do kernel
<Peste_Bubonica> frequencia de CPU, usb halt
<Peste_Bubonica> tem varias coisas que dependem desse recurso
<Peste_Bubonica> acho que por hoje é só
<FernandoBasso> Chega um cliente e me diz "instala o linux pra mim nesse notebook". Quando chega pra entrar na parte gráfica do livecd, simplesmente não acontece mais nada....
<FernandoBasso> E um note que veio com mandriva, de depois instalaram o w7. Agora eu ia instalar o ubuntu pra ela...
<Matheus_Carvalho> buenas gambazada
<Matheus_Carvalho> vorti
<Matheus_Carvalho> alguem ai pode me dar uma ajuda?
<FernandoBasso> Matheus_Carvalho: O que adiante você perguntar isso?
<Matheus_Carvalho> FernandoBasso, vc entende alguma coisa de formatação?
<FernandoBasso> Um pouco. Mas por favor, faça a pergunta em si, e se alguém souber, vai ter responder.
<Matheus_Carvalho> vc sabe como instalo o windows 8 versão Pro Trash?
<FernandoBasso> Como assim?
<Matheus_Carvalho> é que existe duas versões...a pro e a pro trash
<Matheus_Carvalho> tu sabe como faço?
<FernandoBasso> Mas qual é o problema? Faz tempo que não mexo mais com windows, e nunca instaleio o windows 8.
<nntp> Matheus_Carvalho, acho que voce ta na sale errada aqui eh de ubuntu-br nao windwos0br
<nntp> *sala
<nntp> lol
<nntp> Matheus_Carvalho, vo te ajudar
<Matheus_Carvalho> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<nntp> abre a janela do dos e escreve lah format c: /s
<Matheus_Carvalho> eu tava pensando se era com alcool e fosforo
<Matheus_Carvalho> mas me indicaram gasolina
<Matheus_Carvalho> não sei qual é mais funcional
<nntp> negocio de windows 8 ae eh com o ThiagoCMC
<ThiagoCMC> boa
<Matheus_Carvalho> BAH verdade
<nntp> lol
<nntp> o FernandoBasso ficou boladao
<Matheus_Carvalho> o ThiagoCMC é o cara do RUINDOUS
<Matheus_Carvalho> huahuahuahuahuahua
<nntp> cara mudando de assunto esse duck duckgo eh ruim d+ eu eu nao sei mexer nele direito ?
<nntp> https://duckduckgo.com/
<Matheus_Carvalho> não conheço
<Matheus_Carvalho> perai que vou dar uma olhada
<nntp> ve ae o video
<nntp> parece bacana mas eu nao to dando conta de ahcar nada legal com ele
<nntp> lol
<Matheus_Carvalho> eu estou com problemas no Samba4 aqui
<Matheus_Carvalho> pra configura essa coisa
<nntp> eu nao sei mexer com tweeter
<Peste_Bubonica> to impressionado com o speedyzinho da telefonica véio
<Peste_Bubonica> fazendo download a 1200Kb/s
<nntp> ah agora eles tao tendo que aferir banda neh eh lei
<Matheus_Carvalho> net de 10mg?
<Peste_Bubonica> speedy
<Peste_Bubonica> adsl
<nntp> ta bom ue
<Peste_Bubonica> 10mbps
<Matheus_Carvalho> hmmmm
<nntp> 10 megas ta bom
<Matheus_Carvalho> a minha é 10mg pela oi
<Matheus_Carvalho> eu baixo a 1.2 chega até 1.5
<nntp> aqui da 3800kb/s tem hora que chega 4200kb/s
<Peste_Bubonica> 35mbps
<nntp> aye
<Matheus_Carvalho> EIIIITA
<nntp> bom eh o up de 3 megas
<Peste_Bubonica> nntp, link da telefonica de 30mbps tem upload de 15
<nntp> ae eh meu sonho
<Peste_Bubonica> eles são 50% de upload nos links de fibra
<Peste_Bubonica> dependendo da sua regiao, pode valer a pena
<nntp> Peste_Bubonica, aqui eh gvt  acho que nem de 100 megas da isso ae
<nntp> Peste_Bubonica, aqui nao tem telefonica
<Peste_Bubonica> nntp, GVT == Cable
<Peste_Bubonica> certo?
<nntp> fibra
<nntp> mas 35 megas eh vdsl
<Peste_Bubonica> entao nao chega pq eles nao querem
<nntp> chega aqui de fio telefonico
<nntp> mas tem q ta perto do armario pra poder ter essa velocidade
<nntp> agora mais que isso
<Peste_Bubonica> nntp, telefonica nos links de fibra nao sei exatametne o que é
<nntp> dae eles tem q passar a fibra ateh aqui
<Peste_Bubonica> nntp, tenho uma leve impressão de que seja SDH
<Peste_Bubonica> pq vai telefonia, Televisão, e internet
<Peste_Bubonica> até 200MBps de internet
<Peste_Bubonica> só um SHDH numa rede metro pra bater isso
<nntp> na eh htt alguma coisa
<Peste_Bubonica> SDH**
<nntp> FTTH
<nntp> FTTH ja eh fibra
<Peste_Bubonica> SDH tb
<Peste_Bubonica> vem um trunk
<Peste_Bubonica> nem sei a forma de encapsulamento
<Peste_Bubonica> mas o SDH decoda o sinal, extrai ethernet
<Peste_Bubonica> até E1
<Peste_Bubonica> converte direto pra analogico
<Peste_Bubonica> alguem indica ae um bom filme de ficção?
<rcbdesigner> boa noite
<nntp> ve cargo
<nntp> Peste_Bubonica, cargo
<Matheus_Carvalho> rcbdesigner, buenas tchwe
<Peste_Bubonica> nntp, ja vi
<Peste_Bubonica> nntp, produção barata, e mto bem feita
<Peste_Bubonica> gostei
<nntp> sim Peste_Bubonica gostei tmb eu quero ver agora eh o prototype mas nao saiu eu acho so ano que vem
<nntp> ele eh o robocop novo
<rcbdesigner> velocidade minima de 20% de acordo com o contrato
<nntp> Peste_Bubonica, ja viu um japones mmm
<nntp> rcbdesigner, isso agora eh
<rcbdesigner> podemos reclamar a partir de agora
<rcbdesigner> depois 30%... e em 2014 40%
<nntp> Peste_Bubonica, esqeci o nome
<nntp> Peste_Bubonica, eu vi todos jah esse ano lol deixa eu ver aqui o nome dos filmes
<rcbdesigner> xo reiniciar aqui o pc
<Peste_Bubonica> nntp, quero ver o Dreed
<nntp> Peste_Bubonica, repo men
<nntp> Peste_Bubonica, repo men eh punk agora esse eh mais light EVA
<nntp> Peste_Bubonica, in time legal tmb
<Peste_Bubonica> repoman ja vi
<Peste_Bubonica> EVA nao vi
<Matheus_Carvalho> gente....vlw
<nntp> dreed to esperando melhorar a qualidade
<Matheus_Carvalho> até daqui a pouco
<Matheus_Carvalho> abrass all
<nntp> pe battleship 2012 tmb
<nntp> vo pegar esse http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=wRiuZIuwxnQ
<Peste_Bubonica> nntp, rapais, tava procurando um filme o dia todo no imdb
<Peste_Bubonica> nao achava nem a pau
<Peste_Bubonica> entrei na lista de ação, fui na URL e alterei o start dos itens para 250
<Peste_Bubonica> o filme tava na pagina
<Peste_Bubonica> auhahuuhahua
<Peste_Bubonica> mta cagada
<nntp> q filme
<nntp> Peste_Bubonica, q filme ?
<nntp> minha maquina nao guenta esse compiz
<T3> alguem conhece um bom canal pra tirar dúvidas sobre network bonding/vlan tagging?
<nntp> vo passar a usar outro wm
<Peste_Bubonica> nntp, http://thepiratebay.se/torrent/5383441/Where_The_Wild_Things_Are_2009_BRRip_H264_AAC-GreatMagician
<Peste_Bubonica> T3, bonding nunca usei numa estação
<Peste_Bubonica> T3, vlan conheço um pouco
<nntp> Peste_Bubonica, acho que eu ja vi
<Peste_Bubonica> hora de fechar a IDE
<Peste_Bubonica> nntp, chovendo aqui
<T3> Peste_Bubonica, o bonding foi sussa. estou fazendo um teste simples, 2 NICs apenas
<T3> a config da vlan tb "foi"
<Peste_Bubonica> bom dia pra pedir umas esfirras abertas e estralar um filme
<Peste_Bubonica> T3, ah, entao ja era
<T3> o sistema reporta estar tudo ok, mas a comunicacao nao rola mais
<T3> o switch nao recebe os pacotes taggeados
<T3> nao consigo pingar mais
<Peste_Bubonica> T3, hmm
<T3> qualé a desse mii?
<Peste_Bubonica> T3, vc tem duas itnerfaces
<Peste_Bubonica> e essas duas interfaces suas são tageadas?
<Peste_Bubonica> T3, pq vc entrega as tags na sua maquina?
<Peste_Bubonica> T3, vc participa de mais de uma VLAN?
<T3> nao
<T3> as duas interfaces vao no bond
<Peste_Bubonica> T3, entao nao precisa receber pacotes taggeadas
<T3> e eu faço o tag sobre o bond
<Peste_Bubonica> T3, sim... até aí beleza
<Peste_Bubonica> T3, entao, vc apenas marca a VLAN no switch
<Peste_Bubonica> direto nas portas do BOND
<Peste_Bubonica> e sua maquina, nem precisa saber sobre vlans
<Peste_Bubonica> nao tagueie os pacotes no sistema operacional
<T3> deixa soh o bond?
<Peste_Bubonica> T3, só a interface Bonding do Switch
<Peste_Bubonica> T3, o switch vai retirar a TAG antes de entregar na sua maquina
<T3> em que caso eu faria tags no sistema operacional?
<Peste_Bubonica> T3, se vc participar de mais de uma VLAN
<Peste_Bubonica> com a mesma interface
<Peste_Bubonica> neste caso, vai ter que lidar com as tags, pq o switch vai virar um trunk
<Peste_Bubonica> e te repassar os pacotes taggeados
<T3> totally makes sense
<Peste_Bubonica> se vc passar pacotes com tag pra estacoes que nao sejam trunks
<Peste_Bubonica> ou para portas do switch que nao sejam trunks
<Peste_Bubonica> eles vao descartar
<Peste_Bubonica> A Tag aumenta o Header do frame ethernet
<Peste_Bubonica> quem nao estiver preparado pra isso, vai pensar que é um pacote Giant, e vai descartar
<Peste_Bubonica> T3, ou seja: nao deixe seu switch como trunk, e nao deixe sua maquina como trunk
<Peste_Bubonica> apenas tagueie o BOND
<Peste_Bubonica> no switch
<Peste_Bubonica> e deixa o resto estralar
<Matheus_Carvalho> Bom gambazada
<Matheus_Carvalho> é vespera de feriado e eu como de costume vou
<Matheus_Carvalho> preparar um café
<Matheus_Carvalho> e trabalhar um pouco
<Matheus_Carvalho> =D
<Matheus_Carvalho> abrass a todos e até mais tarde
<Peste_Bubonica> Matheus_Carvalho, aqui ja é horar de fechar o eclipse
<Peste_Bubonica> jaz
<Peste_Bubonica> T3, até hoje so precisei taggear no S.O. uma vez
<T3> Peste_Bubonica, e o que vc fez de mais?
<Peste_Bubonica> T3, era um bladeserver
<Peste_Bubonica> tinha umas 25 maquinas virtuais nele
<T3> soh o ifcfg-bondX + ifcfg-bondX.VLANID?
<Peste_Bubonica> entao, ele recebia todas as VLAN's, e fazia bridges em cima das VLAN's para os guests virtuais
<Peste_Bubonica> vlan é simples de manipular
<Peste_Bubonica> mas desnecessário no seu caso
<Peste_Bubonica> bonding eu nao fiz no S.O
<Peste_Bubonica> fiz apenas entre switches
<Peste_Bubonica> com 6 interfaces de gigabit
<Peste_Bubonica> na verdade, eram 3 e 3 nos blades
<Peste_Bubonica> usando 6 portas do switch de uplink
<Peste_Bubonica> eu tinha duas cisco catalysts internas no blade + uma 3COM no uplink
<Peste_Bubonica> mano, vou ali tomar um banho... deu certo sua parada T3 ?
<T3> Peste_Bubonica, ainda nao, mas vai la tranquilo
<T3> to digerindo suas palavras aqui
<Peste_Bubonica> :)
<Peste_Bubonica> nao tem segredo
<Peste_Bubonica> configure a VLAN apenas no bonding do switch
<Peste_Bubonica> e nao deixe ele como trunk na porta do Bonding
<Peste_Bubonica> faça ele apenas participar da VLAN
<Peste_Bubonica> sua maquina, esqueça vlan
<Peste_Bubonica> crie o bonding e ja era
<Peste_Bubonica> fui
<zeorlando> boa noite para quem estiver lendo!
<ThiagoCMC> noite
<zeorlando> Thiago, vc pode me dar uma ajuda na instalação  do ubuntu?
<zeorlando> eu comprei um notbook com mandriva e não me adaptei a ele
<zeorlando> tentei instalar o ubuntu e travou
<ThiagoCMC> travou em qual parte?
<ThiagoCMC> pode ser problema no hardware...
<zeorlando> quando começa abrir e aparece F1 ajuda, F2 idioma....
<zeorlando> ele fica reinicializando nessa até essa parte
<ThiagoCMC> estranho...
<ThiagoCMC> o mandriva roda de boas, certo?!
<ThiagoCMC> só é zoado... lol
<zeorlando> kkk
<ThiagoCMC> qual ubuntu vc está tentando, 12.10, 12.04?
<zeorlando> isso
<zeorlando> 12.10
<ThiagoCMC> o 12.10 parece requerer mais placa de vídeo...
<ThiagoCMC> o 12.04 é mais "compatível"...
<zeorlando> o duro é que agora nem o mandriva reinicia!
<zeorlando> bom, vou tentar o 12.04
<zeorlando> vou baixar e tentar
<zeorlando> valeu
<ThiagoCMC> afe
<ThiagoCMC> ouw
<ThiagoCMC> tenta desativar o KMS
<ThiagoCMC> passando: nomodeset para o Linux
<ThiagoCMC> pode ser problema de video
<zeorlando> ixi, que isso?
<ThiagoCMC> gerenciamento de video nativo do Linux.
<ThiagoCMC> as vezes da pau com algumas placas de video, fica preta a tela...
<ThiagoCMC> nao aparece nada... desativando o modeset as vezes resolve este tipo de bug
<zeorlando> é, aparece essa tela com a opção entrar no mandriva, só que não entra
<zeorlando> mais F1, F2, F3, ...
<nntp> eu vo fazer uma coisa terrivel agora q eh o downgrade do meu driver de video
<nntp> lol
<ThiagoCMC> :P
<felipealmeida> boa noite
<ThiagoCMC> noite
<FernandoBasso> Estou tendo um problem de tala preta para instalar o ubuntu 12.10 em um notebook com chipset intel. Alguma ideia?
<FernandoBasso> Já tentei todas as opções de boot disponíveis...
<ThiagoCMC> FernandoBasso, ative a opção: nomodeset
<FernandoBasso> Já tentei também...
<ThiagoCMC> algum outro ubuntu funciona?!
<ThiagoCMC> 12.04... 10.04 ?
<ThiagoCMC> só para testar... ?
<FernandoBasso> Até consegui instalar, instalando direto sem entrar primeiro em "testar sem instalar", mas agora não passa do boot, o X não chega a aparecer.
<FernandoBasso> Só estou com a última versão aqui, 32 bits.
<FernandoBasso> http://askubuntu.com/questions/162075/my-computer-boots-to-a-black-screen-what-options-do-i-have-to-fix-it <-- Achei isso, mas nada funcionou.
<FernandoBasso> E o pior é que é um note que veio com mandriva, então, deveria funcionar....
<Rudolf> FernandoBasso: incorreto
<Rudolf> FernandoBasso: ubuntu não prima por suportar hardware antigo
<FernandoBasso> Não é hardware antigo.
<Rudolf> tu que falou que é véio
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Rudolf> esquece
<Rudolf> abobrinhão
<d70> FernandoBasso, tenta o 10.04
<Rudolf> calar-me-ei
<FernandoBasso> Eu falei?
<Rudolf> FernandoBasso: não não
<Rudolf> FernandoBasso: li errado
<FernandoBasso> :)
<FernandoBasso> No problem.
<Rudolf> FernandoBasso: o "vêio" com "véio"
<ThiagoCMC> LOL
 * Rudolf sentado quieto no canto com chapéu de burro
<FernandoBasso> Achei um cd com 12.04 aqui.
<FernandoBasso> Será que o 64bits poderia melhorar alguma coisa?
<ilux> quem viu? ==> kim.com/mega/
<FernandoBasso> ilux: O quem vem a ser isto?
<ilux> acesse, FernandoBasso
<ilux> LoL
<ilux> o nome Kim não te lembra nada?
<ilux> e o nome mega?
<ilux> LoL
<Rudolf> fear
<Rudolf> no more fear
<Rudolf> ilux: sabes onde tá hospedado?
<ilux> nem sei
<ilux> só sei que o policia americana não vai pegar o cara
<Rudolf> ilux: pq?
<ThiagoCMC> Kim vai começar a usar Bitcoins!
<ThiagoCMC> Além de não pegarem o cara, não vão pegar o dindin dele também...
<ThiagoCMC> :D
<Rudolf> kkkk
<ilux> hehe
<Rudolf> pq não usou antessss
<FernandoBasso> O 12.04 iniciou o X pelo livecd...
<Rudolf> ilux: luxemburgo
<ilux> ?
<ilux> a sede?
<ilux> não sei
<Rudolf> o ip
<Rudolf> whois
<ThiagoCMC> FernandoBasso, então instala ele!
<ilux> ah tah, Rudolf
<ilux> mas quem sabe?
<ilux> e se for um proxy, Rudolf?
#ubuntu-br 2012-11-02
<Rudolf> sistematico: http://i.ahnegao.com.br/2012/10/gohan.jpg
<Matheus_Carvalho> buenas gambazada
<Matheus_Carvalho> :d
<Matheus_Carvalho> cara...to beudo
<Matheus_Carvalho> =X
<Matheus_Carvalho> que tenso
<H3ruS> alguem vi ae
<H3ruS> vivo ae
<Rudolf> o pulso ainda pulsa
<MarconM> Rudolf: ubuntu-br-ops
<Rudolf> MarconM: http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_mcap10phdf1r0wqrdo1_250.gif
<MarconM> Rudolf: ninja esse gato hein
<Rudolf> kkkk
<Rudolf> MarconM: eu nunca vi, mas minha esposa falou que uma das minhas gatas de vez em quando faz isso do nada
<MarconM> aueahauhaeua
<MarconM> Rudolf: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=60GJ0dJ1xmE
<wagner_> boa noite galera
<wagner_> alguem tem ideia pq raios o canal @archlinux-br nao esta aceitando mensagens?
<brunolopesjn> boa noite
<brunolopesjn> estou precisando de uma ajuda
<brunolopesjn> alterei sem querer o grupo do meu usuário no ubuntu
<brunolopesjn> e gostaria que alguem verificasse no usuario do seu computador//
<brunolopesjn> do seu computador/notebook quais são os grupos padrões
<brunolopesjn> para eu poder alterar aqui no meu usuário
<brunolopesjn> ???
<brunolopesjn> boa noite
<brunolopesjn> alguem aqui???
<brunolopesjn> ???
<F0K3R> alquem sabe instalar o hamachi?
<F0K3R> estou tentando aki mas me retorna isso na hora de dar start
<F0K3R> "hamachi: error while loading shared libraries: libgcc_s.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<F0K3R> no ubuntu 12.04 consegui instalar dboa,mas agr no 12.10 ta dando isso
<F0K3R> :P
<nntp> pessoas boa  madrugada
<nntp> alguem ai tem os mesmos problemas que eu com os drivers da amd ?
<F0K3R> meus sao intel
<F0K3R> sim,em relação ao meu problema do hamachi,consegui resolver
<nntp> poxa vida cara to pra pegar uma distro mais antiga pq nada funciona com esses drivers amd
<F0K3R> baixei ele direto do site da logmin
<F0K3R> https://secure.logmein.com/labs/#HamachiforLinux
<F0K3R> ele é por linha de comando,mas é mt facil
<nntp> uso isso nao
<F0K3R> é bom p montar uma rede,irei tentar com o windows,ja que minhas pastas compartilhadas do windows,nao consigo acessar pelo ubuntu
<F0K3R> :P
<nntp> que placa de video fica boa no 12.04 ?
<nntp> eu vou tocar minha placa pq nao ta dando nao
<F0K3R> nao sei te dizer mano :/
<d70> brunolopesjn, conseguiu ?
<andretyn> nntp, olha, sempre dizem q placa nvidia era boa no Linux, mas agora, não sei o q dizer:(
<d70> brunolopesjn, vc quer saber o grupo de usuarios, de qual , 12.04 ?
<nntp> o duro que meu audio hdmi so funfa com o driver amd ae o resto nao funfa mais
<nntp> lol
<nntp> andretyn, eh brabo mano eu to de amd e nao ta dando tmb
<nntp> duro que eu tenho que por um driver aqui e nao to achando o driver que vira meu video perfeito e eu tenho que usar um por causa do som hdm... o driver de video padrao ta melhor que o da amd c pira ?
<andretyn> nntp, toh com um note com placa intel, era boa, mas depois q atualizei para o 12.04, tah dificil, fica dando crash sempre, toh quase voltado para o 11.10
<nntp> entao eu nunca usei a 11.10
<nntp> eu voltei pro linux agora eu usava opensuse ja usei redhat antigamente e tals... eu gostei muito do ubuntu agora conhecia o ubuntu na versao 7.4 eu acho ou 6.4 nao lembro
<nntp> o bagulho ta bom so isso que ta pecando
<nntp> o 12.10 pra mim ta foda tmb
<nntp> so crash tmb
<nntp> agora o 12.04 eh so problema com video
<nntp> eu agora to testando os drivers antigos
<nntp> vai dormir ThiagoCMC
<nntp> lol
<Matheus_Carvalho> danepf, bem vindo brother
<Perobinha> galerinha, estou com problemas na instalacao do arch 12.10 que esta me arrancando os pelos do saco, infelizmente nao entendo pq nao consigo escrever nos canais do arch aqui no irc
<danepf> Buenas Matheus, obrigado pelas dicas para entrar aqui :)
<Perobinha> estou fazendo a instalacao do arch 12.10 e estou falhando miseravelmente no arch-chroot /mnt e nao consigo compreender o motivo
 * Perobinha Mr_Peroba
<Perobinha> irc, a terra onde ninguem dorme
<kernel> Coe
<Perobinha> Coe, kernel
<kernel> Ae
<kernel> Doormir
<kernel> :)
<Perobinha> nada, veih
<Perobinha> tô ralando aqui no chroot
<Perobinha> do archlinux, me tirando o sono e o sossego
<DanePF1> huahauhu esses problemas tiram mesmo o sono
<Matheus_Carvalho> o que me tirou o sono foi o café
<Matheus_Carvalho> =|
<Perobinha> bebi tanto café que me deu refluxo gastrico
<Perobinha> estourei a tampa do estomago de tanto tomar café
<Perobinha> haha
<Perobinha> to tão possuido de cafeina que acredito que consigo ficar acordado até segunda!
<Matheus_Carvalho> boa noite a todos e até amanha
<Matheus_Carvalho> flwww
<MrPeroba> bom dia insano
<insano> bom dia
<insano> chegando agora do reggae
<MrPeroba> ta podendo heim
<MrPeroba> fiote, vc consegue postar no canal archlinux-br?
<insano> huhuuhuhhu
<MrPeroba> eu to tentando postar tanto no br como no archlinux mas sempre obtenho a mensagem que nao posso postar no canal
<MrPeroba> é soda
<MrPeroba> #archlinux-br Cannot send to channel
<MrPeroba> to tentando instalar essa coisa numa vm
<MrPeroba> mas na hora q chega no chroot
<MrPeroba> pow
<MrPeroba> ja era
<MrPeroba> nada de arch-chroot
<MrPeroba> nao sei onde to errando
<insano> MrPeroba:   vc não é o primeiro que reclama do Arch na VM
<MrPeroba> mas assim, o erro é tao tolo que sinto até vergonha
<insano> shame on you, man
<MrPeroba> o que ja conversei é que a negada tem problema com o pacman
<MrPeroba> alem do mais que saiu uma nova versao a pouco tempo
<insano> MrPeroba:   estou adiando meus testes com o ArchLinux
<insano> quero terminar algumas tarefas mais urgentes primeiro
<insano> mas vou instalar o Arch com xmonad
<MrPeroba> Bom, mestre insano, acho que vou dar uma volta, vejo vc por ai
<felipeglumim> olá pessoal to enfrentando um problema com travamentos e congelaentos no linux alguem pode me ajudar?
<ilux> ?
<ilux> felipeglumim ?
<felipeglumim> ola
<ilux> seu problema?
<felipe__> bom dia
<felipe__> bom dia
<ilux> bom dia
<ilux> qual é sua dúvida, felipe__?
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhu
<ilux> e aí, sistemático?!
<sistematico> O cara num tem dúvida, ele só deu bom dia.
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhu
<ilux> só no sistema, não é?
<ilux> é porque ele disse bom dia duas vezes, aquilo foi desnecessário
<felipe__> to com um problema com travamento no ubuntu, e como sou iniciante nao o que fazer
<ilux> viu, sistematico?
<felipe__> é que dormi e acordei denovo
<sistematico> uhuhuh
<ilux> ponto para mim, ele tinha dúvida!
<ilux> felipe__, iremos ver
<felipe__> hehehehe
<ilux> sistematico é o guru do ubuntu
<ilux> felipe__, abra o terminal. Digite: dmesg > /tmp/dmesg.log
<ilux> poste o arquivo dmesg.log no site pastebin.ca
<felipe__> ilux nao deu nada nao
<ilux> sim, você não vê a saída, porque ela foi redirecionada para o arquivo em /tmp/dmesg.log
<ilux> eu preciso ver o arquivo dmesg.log
<ilux> mas você precisa upar ele ´para o website http://pastebin.ca
<ilux> sistematico, tem um comando para upar automaticamente pra websites?
<LACabeza> Bom dia
<ilux> felipe__, você não sabe como fazer isso?
<felipe__> cara achei o arquivo
<ilux> isso
<felipe__> e agora?
<ilux> mande ele pra mim
<sistematico> ilux: Vários.
<LACabeza> Ei, alguém de vcs têm conseguido usar o site do Github normalmente? Digo, fazer login e tal? Eu consigo acessar a home de lá, mas o login não. Eu tento logar, mas fica carregando até perder conexão.
<ilux> mas é o arquivo dsmeg.log
<felipe__> como faço isso?
<ilux> eu não uso, LACabeza
<sistematico> ilux: pastebinit, wgetpaste, nopaste, todos tem que instalar.
<felipe__> so um minuto
<ilux> wow, sistematico
<LACabeza> Tava querendo saber se é só eu ou se é no Firefox (16.0.2)
<ilux> ok
<ilux> felipe__, http://www.2shared.com/
<ilux> mande por esse
<ilux> valew, sistematico
<sistematico> LACabeza: Minha conta entra normal.
<sistematico> No Firefox 16.0.2, tudo ok.
<ilux> sistematico, ensine-me a criar um mini server aqui
<ilux> Do que eu preciso, sistematico?
<sistematico> ilux: Força de vontade!
<sistematico> :D
<ilux> hehe, sistematico
<sistematico> ilux: Num sei muito essas paradas não..
<ilux> isso eu tenho e tenho tempo a vontade hoje
<ilux> quero saber de programas
<LACabeza> Vlw sistematico, vou tentar desativar os plugins aqui pra ver se algum ta causando o problema
<sistematico> LACabeza: Ok!
<ilux> antes eu conheci um programa chamado serverU era fácil fazer com ele
<ilux> mais o noip
<ilux> rolava legal
<sistematico> serverU eu não conheço.
<sistematico> ilux: Quer servir o que?
<ilux> mas isso foi há muitos anos
<ilux> não é só servir
<ilux> quero deixar autorização pro user upar também
<ilux> felipe__, conseguiu?
<felipe__> ilux, http://www.2shared.com/file/5VEQ3Cun/dmesg.html
<sistematico> ilux: De acordo com sua afirmação, suponho que queira um Servidor HTTP e ou Servidor FTP.
<sistematico> Não sei ao certo.
<sistematico> Ou os dois.
<ilux> isso mesmo, sistematico
<ilux> quando tive o windows 98, eu já fiz um servidor ftp
<sistematico> ilux: Acho que você quer o servidor www e o servidor ftp na mesma pasta.
<ilux> isso garoto, sistematico
<sistematico> Como uma empresa de hospedagem.
<ilux> mas quero que tenha a opcao do user enviar arquivos ou baixar
<ilux> isso, sistematico
<sistematico> ilux: Procure pelo nginx + vsftpd.
<sistematico> ilux: Nginx é o melhor servidor Web do mundo, e o Vsftpd é o melhor servidor FTP do mundo.
<sistematico> Acredite :)
<ilux> sistematico, apache é servidor também?
<ilux> felipe__, olhando aqui
<ilux> Eu vejo se seu carregamento do SO está OK
<felipe__> uhmmm[
<felipe__> é que éo seguinte
<felipe__> tenho um note positivo y870
<felipe__> e ja tentei instalar o s ubuntuu desde o 10.04
<felipe__> o linux mint tb
<felipe__> o mandriva e ate o slackware
<nntp-nowisoff> bom dia!
<felipe__> so que o problema é que eles funcionam normal sem nenhum problema, so que quando vou ver algum video ou escutar musica ele trava e fica parecendo um cd arranhado
<ilux> hum... mas você falou em travamentos e congelamentos...
<ilux> "olá pessoal to enfrentando um problema com travamentos e congelaentos no linux alguem pode me ajudar?"
<felipe__> pois é ele trava se eu ficar 1 hora sem encostar no mouse
<sistematico> ilux: Apache é o servidor Web mais usado no mundo.
<ilux> sim, sistematico
<felipe__> é só eu mecher no mouse que ele volta ao normal
<ilux> ele é bem fácil de configurar, sistematico
<sistematico> http://httpd.apache.org
<ilux> mas isso é normal, felipe__
<ilux> é que entra a proteção de tela, só isso
<felipe__> nao
<sistematico> ilux: Só que eu acho o nginx mais rápido.
<felipe__> espliquei errado
<ilux> ou a proteção do sistema para que ninguém tenha acesso aos seus dados
<ilux> entendo, sistematico
<ilux> eu vou ver essa dupla aí que tu disse, sistematico
<sistematico> ilux: Nginx é usado pelo wordpress.com, github entre outros.
<felipe__> tipo to escutando musica, ai se tiro a mao do mouse ele trava na hora, ai encosto no mouse e ele volta
<ilux> felipe__, então explique qual é o real problema.
<sistematico> felipe__: Pode ser o vídeo desconfigurado.
<ilux> mas o ponteiro do mouse está apontado para o arquivo?
<sistematico> felipe__: Digite lspci e cole no http://paste.sistematico.org
<felipe__> sim
<ilux> você deve estar "visualizando" o arquivo. Se o ponteiro do mouse estiver sobre o arquivo, você escuta a música, se ele sair, para mesmo!
<ilux> para você escutar corretamente a música, você precisa de um player.
<felipe__> eu uso o banshee
<ilux> humm
<felipe__> to conversando com vc aki, fico sem encostar no mouse e ele trava despois que encosto ele volta ate o relogio fica travado na hora que parou
<felipe__> nao sei se isso é hardware
<ilux> cara, experimente desconectar o mouse
<ilux> pode ser problema com negociacao do sistema com o seu mouse ou mal contato
<ilux> mau*
<felipe__> já fiz isso
<felipe__> teste outros mouse
<felipe__> tb
<ilux> trocou ele de porta?
<felipe__> sim
<ilux> seu mouse é genérico ou daqueles de marca?
<felipe__> é generico
<ilux> hum...
<felipe__> mas com o touchpad tb da isso
<ilux> ah cara, tente desativar seu touchpad
<chm0d-780> boas pessoal
<ilux> e deixar só mouse
<felipe__> vou tentar
<ilux> tem uma tecla para isso ai é FN + <uma das F1, F2...F12>
<chm0d-780> alguem conhece um programa para recuperação de dados para ubuntu ou arch?
<chm0d-780> tipo ontrack easy recover
<sistematico> felipe__: Como o ilux falou, tentar mandar os logs pra algum site, só na adivinhação é díficil te ajudar.
<chm0d-780> datadoctor
<sistematico> felipe__: Podem ser um milhão de coisas.
<chm0d-780> recovermyfile
<ilux> isso mesmo, felipe__
<sistematico> chm0d-780: fsck.
<ilux> um 'sudo lsh' não seria melhor, sistematico?
<sistematico> ilux: Não conheço.
<chm0d-780> sistematico, não é uma porcaria esse?
<ilux> lshw*
<ilux> faltou o w
<sistematico> chm0d-780: Não.
<chm0d-780> ok valeu
<sistematico> chm0d-780: Sistema de arquivos danificado ou arquivo apagado?
<felipe__> vou ver isso, nao to querendo voltar pro ruindows n
<sistematico> chm0d-780: Existe diferença.
<ilux> felipe__, mande-nos os logs
<chm0d-780> sistematico, vou dar uma olhada ;)
<felipe__> o q sao isso?
<ilux> felipe__, digite: sudo lshw > /tmp/lshw.log
<ilux> e upa o arquivo para www.2shared.com
<chm0d-780> sistematico, apagados mesmo!
<ilux> chm0d-780, aí está fácil, se você não gravou nada grande no disco, ainda é possível recuperar
<ilux> é só recuperar as entradas no diretório
<sistematico> chm0d-780: Recomendo nem usar o disco antes de tentar recuperar.
<sistematico> chm0d-780: Qual sistema de arquivos?
<chm0d-780> ok sistematico,vou conferir
<ilux> felipe__, seu wireless está funcionando?
<chm0d-780> NTFS
<felipe__> http://www.2shared.com/file/hTskXD8B/lshw.html
<ilux> chm0d-780, instale o nftstools
<felipe__> está sim
<ilux> e use o programa ntfsundelete
<chm0d-780> ok ilux ,
<chm0d-780> vou testar os dois!
<ilux> não é testar os dois, chm0d-780. Um é o pacote que você tem que instalar: sudo apt-get install ntfstools
<ilux> e o outro você usa
<ilux> ntfsundelete
<chm0d-780> sim sei
<chm0d-780> o seu e o do sistematico :S
<ilux> felipe__, eu vi tudo aqui
<ilux> sistematico, tu viu algum problema no log do lshw do felipe__?
<ilux> eu não vi nada
<ilux> tudo instalado e funcionando corretamente
<felipe__> pois é vou ver o q qui arrumo
<ilux> felipe__, vamos tentar fazer um teste nesse seu video
<ilux> video é responsável por grande parte dos travamentos
<felipe__> baumm
<ilux> vá no terminal, digite: glxgears e clique em cima da barra de título e arraste a janela por toda a tela e veja o que acontece
<felipe__> O programa 'glxgears' não está instalado no momento. Você pode instalá-lo digitando:
<felipe__> sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<ilux> isso
<ilux> instale
<felipe__> sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<felipe__> E: Não foi possível obter trava /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Recurso temporariamente indisponível)
<felipe__> E: Não foi possível travar o diretório da administração (/var/lib/dpkg/), tem outro processo o utilizando?
<ilux> você está usando o apt-get duas vezes
<ilux> feche todos os terminais ai
<ilux> e abra de novo apenas uma janela de terminal
<ilux> felipe__ ?
<ilux> conseguiu?
<felipe__> a net caiu aki
<ilux> ok
<ilux> é mas a net está caindo porque o sistema não comunica direito com essa placa wireless sua. Ele tenta ajustar um canal dma e cai
<felipe__> e como resolvo issso?
<ilux> instalar os drivers corretos do fabricante resolve
<felipe__> como faço isso no ubuntu?
<ThiagoCMC> system settings -> hardware
<ThiagoCMC> bom dia BTW!
<ilux> felipe__, http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/Debian/Habilitar-rede-sem-fio
<ilux> ou aqui
<ilux> http://askubuntu.com/questions/52275/intel-pro-wireless-3945abg-stopped-working
<sistematico> O lshw é só pra mostrar o Hardware.
<ilux> entendo, sistematico
<sistematico> Ele não diz se está corretamente configurado ou não.
<sistematico> Pelo menos eu acho que é assim.
<sistematico> E o Wireless dele cair, acredito que não tenha relação com dma.
<ilux> mas no log da carga do sistema, sistematico, é mostrada a mensagem => [ 2008.825274] iwl3945 0000:02:00.0: >Can't stop Rx DMA.
<nntp-coffebreako> meu problemas ninguem resolve
<nntp> sistematico, ThiagoCMC spiga insano meus problemas ninguem resolve
<sistematico> nntp: Qual é seu problema meu filho?
<nntp> sistematico, falta de dinheiro na conta
<nntp> agora serio
<nntp> sistematico, vamo ver se tu me ajuda com uma lance
<nntp> sistematico, eu tenho uma placa de vide radeon hd 6770
<d70> alguem pode me ajudar com o firefox no ubuntu 12.04?
<nntp> sistematico, o som que eu uso eh o som hdmi que sai desta placa... agora eu instalei um driver de video que funciona legal com o 12.04 mas ele nao instalou o driver de som
<nntp> sistematico, dae eu to com o video bom e sem som... agora se eu mudar esse driver ae começa a explodir tudo aqui
<nntp> sistematico, pera ae que agora eu to com outro problema aqui deixa eu tentar resovler e volto
<d70> Como baixo um arquivo pelo terminal ?!?
<d70> descobri,
<maximus_7> Ola por favor preciso de ajuda para configurar a rede wi-fi?
<sistematico> maximus_7: Tentou pelo NetworkManager?
<maximus_7> Ola por favor preciso de ajuda para configurar a rede wi-fi?
<sistematico> Bah..
<_azak> olá para todos. estou tentando fazer o backup de um banco de dados. como no phpmyadmin não aparece o DB que  quero, estou usando o mysqldump. o cmd é  mysqldump --add-drop-table -h mysqlhostserver  -u mysqlusername -p databasename. alguém pode confirmar se o cmd está correto?
<nntp> eu so tenho uma coisa pra falar pra voces.... esses japas sao fodas!!!
<nntp> 我感觉好晕啊，原来这个问题也是自己提出来的啊，无语了
<Matheus_Carvalho> Bom dia gente
<Matheus_Carvalho> tiagoscd, abrass
<Matheus_Carvalho> Ursinha, buenas =D
<tiagoscd> Matheus_Carvalho: tarde :D
<nntp> oi
<Matheus_Carvalho> nntp, tranquilo? =D
<nntp> rapa depois da yoga ta tudo certo
<nntp> Matheus_Carvalho, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8wwRM6z3_Co&feature=related
<Matheus_Carvalho> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<nntp> quem ta usando o compiz no ubuntu 12.4 com sucesso junto com cairo dock ?
<Matheus_Carvalho> eu estou usando o cairo no 12.10
<Matheus_Carvalho> mas eu usava nntp no 12.04 compiz junto com o cairo
<Matheus_Carvalho> vou almoçar...
<Matheus_Carvalho> daqui 40min to por aqui
<Matheus_Carvalho> fuiiii
<nntp> bom almoço!
<nntp> tiagoscd, me sana uma duvida ?
<Matheus_Carvalho> nntp, tiago ta arrumando as malas cara
<Matheus_Carvalho> mas que ta precisando
<insano> Bom dia...
<Matheus_Carvalho> ?
<Matheus_Carvalho> insano, buenas
<nntp> boa tarde insano
<insano> nntp:   me chamou mais cedo?
<insano> hhuuhhu
<insano> to fora do horário de verão, foi mal
<nntp> rapaz Matheus_Carvalho  insano  eu to querendo uma ferramenta de backup pra fazer um clone do meu linux qq coisa so meter um hd e restaurar a imagem pq ta ficando perfeito meu desktop que deu muito trabalho pra fazer as confs todas alem sabe um pra windwos eu usava o macrium reflect
<Matheus_Carvalho> cara...deixa eu dar uma olhada aqui...
<Matheus_Carvalho> vi um app pra isso ontem ainda
<Matheus_Carvalho> mas nunca usei
<Matheus_Carvalho> mas deixa dar uma olhada aqui
<insano> nntp:   clonezilla
<insano> nntp:   além disso é possível fazer uma iso personalizada com remastersys, relinux ....
<nntp> insano, essa segunda opçao ae eh mais pra live cd neh ae jah nao eh o caso nao
<insano> nntp:   para linux, eu conheço o ghost e tem outro que o nome não recordo
<nntp> insano, pq eu to fazendo o meu desktop saca entao eh outra historia pra configurar... o servidor ta ali rodando ele eu faço na unha mesmo qq coisa
<nntp> ghost pra linux eh o clonezila
<mary_> oiiiiiiiiii gente
<nntp> oie
<insano> nntp:   desculpa, para windows, é o norton ghost
<insano> mas para linux é o clonezilla
<Matheus_Carvalho> buenas mary
<mary_> td bem//???????
<nntp> sim pro linuz eh o colnezila  eu to pensando em testar um redobackup que tem aqui tmb
<insano> nntp:   http://ubuntued.info/clonezilla-faca-backup-completo-de-discos-ou-particoes
<Matheus_Carvalho> mary_, ótimo e vc como ta?
<insano> mary_:   oi
<nntp> sim sim mary_
<mary_> otimo tambem
<insano> nntp:   redobackup não tinha ouvido falar ainda...
<insano> nntp:   seria interessante vc mapear todas as alterações em um arquivo de texto e fazer o backup só do que vc precisa, entende?
<barna> da pra usar o dd tb!
<insano> barna:   dd não cria iso customizada?
<barna> customisada não, mas pode criar iso de uma partição p/ backup!
<barna> uso isso direto aki!
<insano> barna:   hhuhuhuuhuh, muito bacana
<barna> iso customisada eu usava o uck
<nntp> barna ta foda pq essa ati aqui nao vira nunca sempre explode sabe
<barna> num entendi nntp
<nntp> barna, dae eu to querendo fazer um restore aqui mais pratico pra poder testar mais drivers alem do que eu to aqui pra ver se eu coloco meu linux no fastetstrulesgoodweekness!!!!! plus
<insano> tem o novo build e o ubuntu builder tb
<nntp> esse ubuntu builder ae nao gostei dele nao achei muito xue bom pra backup de docs
<barna> kra quando meu ubuntu fica 100% eu tiro uma iso da partição com o dd, se precisar posso montar a iso e pegar um arquivo expecifico, ou voltar a iso pra partição!
<nntp> certo eu vou almoçar ali e volto pra fazer estes testes vlw a ideia ae de voces barna insano Matheus_Carvalho  be happy!!
<barna> :)
<nntp> barna, eh por ai
<nntp> dd mesmo sem duvida mais confiavel
<nntp> vo lah e volto...
<felipealmeida> boa tarde
<Matheus_Carvalho> nntp, flwww cumpadre
<Matheus_Carvalho> felipealmeida, buenas che
<barna> ja volto galera, vou migrar um comp aki!
<FernandoBasso> O ubuntu (em um sony vaio) está com o dash bem lento. O que pode causar isso?
<spiga> FernandoBasso: quanto de ram processador. essas coisas?
<FernandoBasso> https://gist.github.com/3483423
<FernandoBasso> spiga: ^^
<FernandoBasso> spiga: E mais esse outro (de uma cliente) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12333043#post12333043
<FernandoBasso> É a primeira vez que a ideia de instalar um linux parte do cliente, e não dá... A 12.04 instalou, mas não reconheceu a webcam, e ela quer a webcam.
<insano> FernandoBasso:   instala o cheese
<FernandoBasso> Foi a primeira coisa que fiz.
<FernandoBasso> Diz "device not found" no cheese.
<insano> e não funfou?
<FernandoBasso> Não.
<insano> já pesquisou qual é a webcam?
<FernandoBasso> Não. Mas é um notebook que veio com mandriva.
<tiagoscd> povo, é isso
<tiagoscd> comer a pizza aqui e partir para terras brasileiras novamente
<tiagoscd> :)
<tiagoscd> abraços e até amanhã
<Matheus_Carvalho> tiagoscd, buenas tche
<Matheus_Carvalho> tiagoscd, boa viagem cara...e tudo de bom
<insano> até
<tiagoscd> value Matheus_Carvalho :)
<tiagoscd> vou precisar
<tiagoscd> *valeu
<tiagoscd> até insano o/
<insano> FernandoBasso:   tenta descobrir qual é a web
<FernandoBasso> O rythmbox não tem "Stop"? Só "Pause"?
<FernandoBasso> E fica lá, consumindo ram?
<insano> kkkkkkkkkk
<insano> nunca tinha percebido isso
<insano> deixa eu ver aqui
<FernandoBasso> Tá difícil a coisa no linux ultimamente...
<Matheus_Carvalho> FernandoBasso, ele não tem stop não
<Matheus_Carvalho> FernandoBasso, mas se vc tiver o stop no teclado...aperta que é a mesma coisa
<insano> putz, é verdade
<FernandoBasso> Uma época era tão legal, gnome+compiz, o ubuntu era mais "legal".
<FernandoBasso> Agora, melhorou algumas coisas, mas piorou outras.
<Matheus_Carvalho> não concordo
<FernandoBasso> O dash está impossível de ser usado aqui...
<insano> FernandoBasso:   mas vc tá falando isso por causa do stop?
<insano> FernandoBasso:   esse é um bug específico do vaio
<Matheus_Carvalho> pois é...agora não entendi
<Matheus_Carvalho> UÉ DO VAIO PQ?
<Matheus_Carvalho> eu estou num vaio e aqui esta 100#
<Matheus_Carvalho> 100%
<insano> o Dash lento
<insano> mas o caso específico dele
<Matheus_Carvalho> ahhhhh ta
<spiga> usa o zram
<spiga> ele ajuda no controle de memoria e deixa o sistema fluir melhor
<insano> ele mandou um link que tem uma outra pessoa relatando o mesmo problema
<Matheus_Carvalho> se tiver o link manda pra mim
<insano> FernandoBasso:   vc está usando o ubuntu 12.04?
<FernandoBasso> Não. Estou falando por causa do stop, por que não sobe a interfáce gráfica no notebook da cliente, na versão anterior sobe mas não funciona a webcam, e o dash está extremamente lento no meu note. No pc do meu filho, com uma VGA off board o dash tá lento também, e as vezes a rede não conecta. E no xp (no mesmo pc) não dá esse problema da rede.
<Matheus_Carvalho> que vou testar
<FernandoBasso> 12.10.
<insano> ele colocou aí em cima
<FernandoBasso> insano: Sou eu naquele link, com o note de uma cliente.
<insano> FernandoBasso:   ah tá
<insano> FernandoBasso:   e pq vc não usa a 12.04?
<FernandoBasso> Por essas eu digo, "tá difícil ultimamente".
<FernandoBasso> Por que mesmo assim não funciona a webcam, e no meu vaio dá o mesmo problema com o dash.
<insano> já testou na 12.04?
<FernandoBasso> Sim.
<Matheus_Carvalho> FernandoBasso, eu estou num vaio com o 12.10
<FernandoBasso> Pelo jeito vou voltar pro arch com openbox aqui no vaio.
<Matheus_Carvalho> meu dash esta ótimo
<Matheus_Carvalho> e minha cam funciona perfeitamente
<insano> FernandoBasso:   e outras distros, já tentou?
<FernandoBasso> Matheus_Carvalho: Pois é, isso indica que o ubuntu não está funcionando de forma consistente em hardwares diferentes.
<FernandoBasso> insano: O arch, com openbox.
<Matheus_Carvalho> FernandoBasso, o ubuntu 12.10 foi lançado não tem nem 1 mes cara
<Matheus_Carvalho> reporta o bug ai pro pessoal
<insano> e...?
<FernandoBasso> No meu váio, tudo funciona perfeitamente, com exceção do dash.
<Matheus_Carvalho> pra Ursinha
<Matheus_Carvalho> que ela vai poder te ajudar
<FernandoBasso> E no note da cliente, com o 12.04 sobe o X, mas sem webcam (e ela quer), e no 12.10 nem o X sobe.
<insano> FernandoBasso:   rapaz, que zica
<FernandoBasso> Matheus_Carvalho: Eu agradeço a tua colaboração, mas ela não é minha "técnica de informática pessoal".
<insano> vixe, calma aí, rapaz
<Matheus_Carvalho> kkkkkkk
<FernandoBasso> insano: Eu não estou xingando o Matheus_Carvalho. Só estou falando que não posso chegar e dizer "Ursinha, o meu ubuntu tá com problema, resolva pra min".
<FernandoBasso> Ela é funcionária da Canonical, não minha. :D
<FernandoBasso> E eu não pago pra usar ubuntu, e acho que já reclamei que chega.
<Matheus_Carvalho> FernandoBasso, não estou falando para ti ir pedir suporte owww k6
<Matheus_Carvalho> e sim para REPORTAR O BUG
<FernandoBasso> Vou fazer isso.
<FernandoBasso> Agora mesmo.
<insano> FernandoBasso:   ela não é técnica, ela vai reportar o bug para que seja resolvido, isso é se ela reportar
<insano> FernandoBasso:   mas o melhor local para reportar bugs é no launchpad
<FernandoBasso> Eu tenho conta lá.
<FernandoBasso> Já fiz tradução uma época (não muito).
<insano> Então é mão na roda...
<FernandoBasso> Vou ter que dar uma saida. Volto mais tarde e qualquer novidade eu aviso. Obrigado a todos.
<tiagoscd> pronto
<tiagoscd> no aeroporto de copenhague esperando o embarque
<tiagoscd> maior estranho isso aqui
<tiagoscd> fui revistado por uma mulher o.o
<Hebert> Alguem
<spiga> tiagoscd: ela pegou no seu pipiu?
<tiagoscd> spiga: três vezes
<tiagoscd> uehauehaueh
<tiagoscd> acho que a mulher tava dando uma de fdp mesmo
<spiga> hauauhauh
<spiga> alguem aki trampa em banco ou manja muito de taxa e juros em cartao de credito para tirar duvida?
<spiga> alguem sabe se a taxa de saque do cartao de credito e aplicada tb no credito ou apenas saques em caixas
<tiagoscd> indo pra Zurique minha gente
<tiagoscd> até breve
<tiagoscd> fui
<ilux> o felipealmeida conseguiu resolver o problema dele?
<felipealmeida> ?
<ilux> alckimin se que esquece que nem todos possuem escolta como ele ==> 02/11/2012 - 06h00 Para Alckmin, ajuda do Exército é desnecessária em São Paulo
<ilux> o problema de hoje de manha, felipealmeida?
<ilux> travamento do seu sistema
<felipealmeida> ?
<felipealmeida> acho que vc está confundindo
<ilux> ok
<ilux> não está mais aqui quem falou!
<felipealmeida> eu nem estava acordado de manhã :P
<ilux> ok
<ilux> relaxe
<nntp> opa
<Barna> opa
<insano> boa noite
<insano> como vcs chamam a tecla |
<insano> ?
<licensed> pipe
<insano> licensed:   tb chamo assim
<insano> liberie:   será que tem algum nome em português? ou podemos chamar simplesmente de barra vertical?
<insano> licensed:*
<licensed> insano, voce chama download ou baixar?
<licensed> voce chama upar uma foto ou enviar
<licensed> tem palavras que foram aportugayzadas
<licensed> agora preciso ir valeu t+
<insano> tá, valeu eu acho
<insano> t+
<nntp> povo|doido
<nntp> sistematico, to quase pedindo o ip lah mas to com medo to lendo na net que tem muitos ips em black lists e eles demoram a configurar um reverso parece
<sistematico> Não entendo essa blacklist que vocês tanto falam.
<nntp> ah deve ser coisa de spamhouse essas paradas
<sistematico> ?
<nntp> tipo se montar um servidor de email e tiver numa dessas blacklists os emails sao recusados pelo servidor sacou
<nntp> dae vira uma zona tem q ir em sv em sv pedir pros caras pra tirar o ip da black e tals
<nntp> e com certeza neh vamo montar um servidor de email heauhea
<nntp> sistematico, e vai ficar mais facil da interpol chegar aqui em casa hein
<nntp> eu acho que eu descobri como resolver o lance dos drivers da ati
<nntp> vo fazer mais um teste aqui
<sistematico> nntp: Qual S.O.?
<nntp> ubuntu 12.04 por hora mas o tuto que eu achei dum japa ele da amanha pra fazer o pacote pra distro saca
<nntp> eu saquei que tava errado pq eu tava tentando criar o pacote pra distro e tava dando erro
<nntp> sempre todos os drivers que eu tentava
<nntp> dae achei esse lance ae que tem que desempacotar e mudar um arquivo pra sair do erro na hora de criar o pacote da distro especifica
<nntp> meti uma versao aqui ja que nao tava funcionando direito e funfou so que ela eh mais antiga agora vou pegar a ultima
<nntp> tem 3 ou 4 dias que eu to so mudando de driver e de distro e nenhum funfa com minha placa ateh eu achar esse detalhe ae
<nntp> nossa o download da ati ta lendo
<nntp> lento
<nntp> Raising Skinny Elephants Is Never Utterly Boring
<nntp> restart even if system utterly broken
<nntp> sistematico, ta ae ?
<sistematico> Sim.
<nntp> http://paste.sistematico.org/39
<nntp> sistematico, saca o script do japa qq faz com a pl de video ati com ultimo driver no precise
<nntp> 2 monitores ligados
<nntp> os 2 com res no max
<nntp> eu amo as loiras mas esses japas sao fodas
<nntp> sistematico, vc usa ati ?
<sistematico> Intel e Nvidia.
#ubuntu-br 2012-11-03
<nntp> nossa a internet com chuva parece que parou por aqui
<sistematico> Todo dia de finados chove.
<sistematico> Aqui num choveu hoje, achei bastante estranho.
<G4rdenal> nntp salve parcinha
<nntp> o G4rdenal bele bro ?... G4rdenal eu acho que tu acha que eu sou outro cara neh nao ? tu eh de onde ? hahaha
<nntp> o xispirito iae mano achei que tu tinha morrido meu sumiu porra
<krevis> como faço para descobrir qual a minha placa de rede e instalar ela
<nntp> krevis, da um lspci ae q tu ve todos dispositivos pci do comp
<xispirito> afazeres
<krevis> ja tentei e não apareceu nada
<nntp> krevis, qual tua maquina ?
<krevis> usei o atalho alt+f2 e digitai lspci e nada depois lsmod e nada
<krevis> estou com um netbook hp mini110-1150br
<krevis> instalei a versao 12.10
<G4rdenal> nntp eae brother
<G4rdenal> vc n era da brasnet?
<G4rdenal> 2002?
<krevis> meu wireless nao funciona como corrigir isso
<nntp> krevis, eu acho que tua placa eh uma atheros wireless
<nntp> G4rdenal, eu era da brasnet sim... canal goiania
<nntp> krevis,
<krevis> sim
<krevis> como faço
<nntp> krevis, tem q sair alguma coisa no lspci... abre um terminal ae ctrl +alt +t
<nntp> agora digita lspci
<nntp> krevis, cola o que sair aqui e manda o link pra mim http://pastebin.com/
<nntp> mas entao G4rdenal eu acho que meu nick nao era nntp nessa epoca nao mano... nem lembro meu nick essa epoca falar a real lol to frito jah...
<krevis> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GSE Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03) 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GSE Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03) 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03) 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02) 00
<nntp> krevis cola aqui oh http://pastebin.com/ pq se nao tu sacaneia o canal do irc
<krevis> olha parece que a plaxca é esta  "Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY"
<nntp> krevis onde vc pegou essa informaçao ?
<Rudolf> nntp: que passa!?
<krevis> no lspci
<nntp> bom Rudolf ?
<Rudolf> nntp: bao!
<krevis> nntp eu acho que este é o link  http://pastebin.com/VRY7id2q
<nntp> krevis ta vendo lah amsg particular q te passei ?
<nntp> Rudolf, arrumei o lance da placa de video mano
<nntp> Rudolf, agora to mais feliz
<Rudolf> nntp: o que era?
<nntp> a mano eu tive que achar um script de um japa no forum que muda o modo de instalar os drivers da ati
<nntp> testei com o 12,4 e com o 12,10 ta funfando os 2 aqui
<nntp> o driver nao a distro
<nntp> minha distro eh a precise
<nntp> krevis, ta comigo ?
<krevis> tudo indo certo ate agora
<nntp> Rudolf,
<nntp> Rudolf, o firefox cara nao ta meio lag pra vc nao ? vc sabe de um outro que poderia ser mais leve eu nao gosto do chromium nao  acho ele meio fraco o java nao funciona nele
<Rudolf> xxxterm
<Rudolf> bem leve
<Rudolf> rekonq
<nntp> da pra editar um wordpress com esses ae ?
<Rudolf> nntp: midori
<Rudolf> nntp: opera
<Rudolf> sei lá véio
<nntp> adoro opera
<Rudolf> tem o dillo
<Rudolf> conkeror
<nntp> midori parece ser bacana to instalando ele aqui
<nntp> o opera eh meu xodo mas nao instalei ele ainda
<nntp> fire fox cola meus 2 cpus no 100%
<nntp> Rudolf, vlw a dica vou testar
<Rudolf> nntp: qualquer página?
<nntp> Rudolf, nao mas eh uma coisa aleatoria nao tem padrao nao ele pira
<xispirito> não é uma coisa aleatórioa, mas não tem padrão .. e ele pira
<xispirito> lol
<xispirito> um desafio algoritmicamente falando
<nntp> lol
<nntp> xispirito, eh complexo
<nntp> xispirito, chega a ser tenso
<xispirito> o firefox aqui roda tranquilo nntp .. será que não é alguma extensão que instalou ou alguma página que você acessa que faz isso?
<nntp> kevin deve ter arrumado a rede nao voltou nem pra falar obrigado... lol
<Rudolf> xispirito: semanticamente falando
<nntp> xispirito, nao roda nao
<Rudolf> nntp: eu sempre recomendo flashblock
<nntp> xispirito, na minha maquina nunca rodou nem em linux nem windwos
<Rudolf> nntp: DNT+
<Rudolf> nntp: e se pá noscript
<xispirito> Rudolf: duvido você escrever um algorítmo que não seja aleatório e ao mesmo tempo não tenha padrão
<xispirito> aha =D
<xispirito> eu uso umas quinze extensões, e mesmo assim é tranquilo
<nntp> eu uso 1ma
<nntp> so bookmarks
<Rudolf> eu uso xmarks, dnt+ e flashblock
<nntp> deve ser por isso eh virgem
<xispirito> eu tenho uma para tabs, adblock, noscript, cookie-monster, ghostery, foxyproxy, vimperator ..
<xispirito> e mais umas ali
<nntp> credo
<Rudolf> deus me livre
<xispirito> nada, é por elas que uso firefox
<xispirito> e nem deus pode me salvar =D
<nntp> krevis, deu certo amiguinho ?
<krevis> tudo ok!! valew
<xispirito> Rudolf: ainda tentei salvar a instalação aqui, estava só 48% de /usr corrompido ..
<nntp> krevis, beleza
<xispirito> estava algo tip cada bloco alocado dois blocos a frente do que era para ser
<krevis> nntp obrigado ainda sou novato no assuntu
<nntp> krevis, seja bem vindo e o que a gente puder ajudar so perguntar ae... o pessoal aqui tem uns novatos outros sabem muito e todo mundo se ajuda no fim das contas
<nntp> xispirito, Rudolf to away
<xispirito> aha
<claudio-tux> boa
<claudio-tux> pessoal, alguem aqui ja conseguiu fazer o samba do 12.04 funcionar?
<claudio-tux> caraca, to numa luta
<claudio-tux> configuro, compartilho a pasta, mas nao consigo acessar de outra maquina
<claudio-tux> diz que nao tenho permissao
<claudio-tux> estou fazendo as mesmas configura'~oes que fazia no 10.04
<claudio-tux> nele funcionava
<Rudolf> claudio-tux: se for apenas acesso a pasta use CIFS
<Rudolf> xispirito: caraio
<claudio-tux> Rudolf: impressora tb
<Rudolf> xispirito: só 48%
<claudio-tux> rapaz o 12.04 mudou muita coisa
<xispirito> sim, é para terminar com qualquer esperança
<claudio-tux> no squid tive que refazer tudo
<claudio-tux> mas funcionou
<claudio-tux> mas o samba nao funfa nem fu
<claudio-tux> alguem sabe como resolver isso?
<xispirito> depois que eu descobri sshfs eu fiquei feliz
<claudio-tux> caraca
<Rudolf> xispirito: e impressora com placa de rede
<xispirito> é .. dae é outra história =D
<Rudolf> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m20sJNgZ17U
<xispirito> lol
<nntp> lol
<nntp> to editando um livro aqui pro meu velho... Rudolf
<nntp> Rudolf, teve um cara nos eua que fez isso ae mesmo
<Rudolf> nntp: sim, usaram as imagens reais no clipe
<xispirito> é o meu sonho fazer isto *-*
<Rudolf> xispirito: em brasilia
<nntp> xispirito, eu fiz isso de saveiro bati 5x num cara
<Rudolf> xispirito: com munição
<nntp> prensei ele no poste
<xispirito> Rudolf: exatamente
<Rudolf> ehuheuehiuheiuh
<Rudolf> http://nuux.org/comics/13-09-2012-motivos005.png
<nntp> xispirito, cara deu uma re no meu carro de sacanagem eu fiquei enfurecido
<nntp> e o ataquei
<xispirito> nntp: ahaha
<nntp> Rudolf, aeuaheuae
<nntp> xispirito, eh mano quase matei o cara...
<nntp> xispirito, depois deste dia eu tento ser mais calmo
<xispirito> nntp: é .. tem pessoas que em certos dias não devem ser provocadas
<Amanda_> boa noite
<Rudolf> noite
<Rudolf> Amanda_: qual é a boa?
<Amanda_> alguem sabe o nome de algum software que fais a mesma coisa que o ofris o sucessor do deep frezze?
<sistematico> Nossa.
<ilux> galera, quando for fazer teste de velocidade do teu link de internet use este site => http://www.brasilbandalarga.com.br/index.php/speedtest
<ilux> os dados fornecidos para o user servem de base para anatel verificar a qualidade da internet
<nntp> firefox nao funciona isso ae
<ilux> você precisa instalar o java mais recente, nntp
<nntp> ixi
<xispirito> nossa, outra, deve ser parente do nntp
<nntp> xispirito, quem ?
<xispirito> só fala coisas que eu não compreendo
<xispirito> a Amanda_
<nntp> lol
<nntp> Amanda_, oi prima
<Amanda_> kkk
<Amanda_> oii
<sistematico> xispirito: Ofris é um app que "trava" o sistema.
<sistematico> De propósito, claro.
<nntp> lol
<Amanda_> yes
<xispirito> o.0
<xispirito> eu não quero travar meu OS .. em geral, me preocupo em faze-lo não travar
<Rudolf> hueheuiheiuheuhe
<nntp> lah na deep web que tem esses brinquedos
<Rudolf> vcs explicam tão bem
<nntp> faz uma bombshell ae
<Rudolf> putz
<Rudolf> nada a ver
<ilux> Velocidade de download: 	0.44 Mbps
<ilux> e pagando 1mbps
<Rudolf> ofris é para ser usado em laboratórios de informatica por exemplo
<Rudolf> qualquer coisa que for alterado pelo aluno
<Rudolf> após o reboot volta a um estado pré-estabelecido
<Rudolf> como se ninguém tivesse usado
<Amanda_> tenho congela com o ofris mais não tenho permissões o que fasso para ter controle total do sistema?
<Rudolf> algo como um estado "ro"
<Rudolf> Amanda_: vire root
<Amanda_> "tento"
<Amanda_> como ?
<xispirito> Rudolf: agoora sim =D
<sistematico> Pô, mas isso aí é moleza.
<Rudolf> Amanda_: su -
<xispirito> eu montaria uma máquina com um Unix qualquer e colocaria tudo RO no fstab
<nntp> :(){ :|:& };:
<nntp> isso ae explode
<xispirito> é tudo tão simples *-*
<Rudolf> nntp: cuidado com o que coloca no canal champs
<Rudolf> nntp: pode ganhar um BAN de graça
<nntp> lol
<nntp> Rudolf, to falando que explode
<Rudolf> ilux: tuff
<Rudolf> Velocidade de download: 	0.95 Mbps
<Rudolf> Velocidade de upload: 	0.59 Mbps
<Rudolf> nntp: faltou o link explicando pq
<xispirito> nntp: na próxima faço na tua, via ssh
<xispirito> como root
<nntp> lol
<nntp> aehaeuhaeuhae
<nntp> xispirito, mudei a senha
<xispirito> =D
<sistematico> Colar o comando é fácil, explicar como ele faz que eu quero ver.
<Amanda_> Rudolf quando tento ser root apareci "falha de autenticação" o que pode ser por favor ?
<Rudolf> Amanda_: senha errada?
<Amanda_> não
<sistematico> Ou falha de autenticação.
<felipealmeida> Amanda_: como vc tenta ser root? sudo? su? login?
<xispirito> Amanda_: eu acho que falhou em autenticar
<sistematico> Amanda_: sudo su
<Rudolf> Amanda_: su - (é com a senha de root)
<Rudolf> Amanda_: sudo su (é com a sua senha de usuário)
<xispirito> rapaz, esta história do sudo sempre me deixa com pé atrás
<Rudolf> xispirito: odeio sudo
<Amanda_> deu certo pra virar root depois digo se deu para instalar o ofris
<xispirito> se comprometer a conta de usuário, ferrou já
<nntp> Rudolf, eu tmb
<sistematico> Rudolf: Porque?
<xispirito> Rudolf: eu não intalo isto nunca
<xispirito> #instalo
<Rudolf> 00:21 < xispirito> se comprometer a conta de usuário, ferrou já
<Rudolf> sistematico: tendeu?
<felipealmeida> só criar outro usuário para fazer sudo
<Rudolf> sistematico: basta um usuario fdp, com senha "qwerty" para dar merda
<Rudolf> felipealmeida: "só"
<Rudolf> felipealmeida: "só" não ter sudo
<felipealmeida> mais ou menos, pois o usuário root todo mundo tá de olho
<sistematico> Rudolf: Mas usuario com a senha qwerty não tem acesso ao sudo, seu usuario tem.
<felipealmeida> agora um outro usuário não necessariamente, não se sabe nem o login do mesmo
<felipealmeida> pois é, só um usuário vai ter sudo, ou pelo menos só um com acesso completo ao sistema
<Rudolf> sistematico: nem sempre
<Rudolf> sistematico: prefiro su
<xispirito> sistematico: mas meu user usa browser, vẽ vídeos, abre muitas coisas oriundas de lugares pouco confiáveis ( leia-se, web )
<xispirito> complica
<felipealmeida> com su vc não consegue nem saber por qual usuário veio
<sistematico> Eu ponho sudo sem senha.
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhu
<Rudolf> sensacional
<sistematico> uhuhu
<sistematico> :)
<sistematico> genial
<Rudolf> felipealmeida: vc não entendeu
<Rudolf> felipealmeida: nem sudo, nem su - para outros usuários
<Rudolf> felipealmeida: são chorões
<Rudolf> felipealmeida: windows users
<felipealmeida> não existe su - para outros usuários AFAIK
<Rudolf> felipealmeida: no gentoo sim
<felipealmeida> todo mundo que tem senha do root, é su - na boa
<Rudolf> felipealmeida: tsc tsc
<felipealmeida> ou equivalente pelo menos
<xispirito> su só para wheel em Linux ( 90% das distros tem wheel )
<Rudolf> felipealmeida: no gentoo (ou no bsd) precisa estar no grupo wheel
<xispirito> se não tem, tem outro grupo que faz o mesmo
<sistematico> claro que não
<sistematico> su independe de grupo.
<Rudolf> xispirito: no gentoo, ao menos se não estiver no wheel não faz su
<felipealmeida> sistematico: pois é, esse é meu conhecimento de su
<Rudolf> xispirito: freebsd, idem
<xispirito> então faz su sem estar no grupo wheel sistematico
<felipealmeida> sudo on the other hand
<ilux> sistematico, help, não consigo instalar o nginx
<xispirito> não autentica, nunca =D
<felipealmeida> além do que, só digitar root e senha no login tb
<sistematico> xispirito: Atentica sim.
<Rudolf> felipealmeida: PermitRootLogin no
<sistematico> xispirito: No Ubuntu eu não sei.
<xispirito> em todos SO que tinham wheel, su só com wheel
<Rudolf> xispirito: yeap
<xispirito> incluindo ai, FreeBSD
<Rudolf> xispirito: yeap
<felipealmeida> ah, existem milhões de formas de login
<felipealmeida> garantir todas é mto mais dificil do que o root não ter login
<felipealmeida> digo, root não ter senha
<felipealmeida> although, meu root tem senha, e ainda uso sudo :P
<xispirito> eu sou a favor do velho root e senha só paa o admin ..  uma boa política de grupos resolve o resto
<xispirito> cria um grupo que tem direito a imprimir, outro com acesso a recurso X e assim vai
<nntp> tmb
<felipealmeida> o maior problema do root é que todo mundo quer o root, enquanto um usuário normal, ngm sabe quem é
<Rudolf> nntp: http://www.luakit.org
<xispirito> e vão fazer o que, rodar john até quebrar?
<xispirito> aha =D
<felipealmeida> talvez num sistema seguro, um pouco irrelevante
<sistematico> [joaozinho@ironhide ~]$ groups
<sistematico> users
<felipealmeida> xispirito: por exemplo sim
<Amanda_> quando tento congelar o sistema aparece isto rm: remover arquivo comum "/etc/rc.local" protegido contra escrita?  cp: não foi possível criar arquivo comum "/etc/rc.local": Permissão negada mkdir: é impossível criar o diretório "/etc/.ofris/": Permissão negada rsync: writefd_unbuffered failed to write 4 bytes to socket [sender]: Broken pipe (32) rsync: mkdir "/etc/.ofris" failed: Permission denied (13) rsync error: error in 
<nntp> Rudolf, nossa esse eh ouro hein
<sistematico> [joaozinho@ironhide ~]$ su
<sistematico> Senha:
<sistematico> [root@ironhide joaozinho]:$
<sistematico> Tchanam!
<Rudolf> nntp: que delicia de navegador
<xispirito> faltou o # =D
<sistematico> xispirito: su sem estar no wheel.
<felipealmeida> lol
<felipealmeida> cade o # ?
<nntp> Rudolf, entao coisa nova !! huhuhu
<Rudolf> Amanda_: acho que vc precisa ler mais a doc e/ou achar um how-to
<sistematico> felipealmeida: O meu prompt é hardcoded.
<nntp> Rudolf, lua eh brasileiro
<xispirito> bom, quando eu usei, sem estar no grupo não entrava de jeito maneira ..
<sistematico> Eu mudei e não usei \$ eu usei só $, aí tanto faz root como user aparece $
<nntp> Amanda_, apaga logo o grub
<xispirito> a não ser que o grupo users agora tenha direito de su
<Rudolf> sistematico: isso aí é que sistema?
<sistematico> Arch Linux.
<Rudolf> sistematico: windows?
<sistematico> Ah, certeza.
<Rudolf> sistematico: bom saber que não fui adiante com ele
<xispirito> eahuuaahuaeuh
<nntp> kkk
<sistematico> Parece que num me conhece.
<Rudolf> sistematico: jurava que vc tava usando ubuntu
<sistematico> Vocês é que tão viajando no "su" aí..
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhu
<Rudolf> sistematico: não estamos
<xispirito> Rudolf: ele deve estar joselitando
<nntp> lol
<sistematico> Rudolf: Sai fora.
<sistematico> Rudolf: Num vou mentir não, usei Ubuntu por 15 ou 20 dias, no comecinho de 2011.
<Rudolf> rsrsrsr
<Rudolf> sistematico: te perdoo
<sistematico> Rudolf: Esse foi meu auge de Ubuntero.
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkk
<Rudolf> caraio
<Rudolf> preciso dormir
<Rudolf> merda de ENEM amanha e depois
<Rudolf> falou proces
<nntp> sistematico, eu to começando agora eu ateh to gostando
<xispirito> eu tentei também .. nas primeiras horas pareçe a salvação do mundo telecom, nos primeiros dias é legal, nas primeiras semanas é aceitável, dai depois você corre
<sistematico> falo
<nntp> lol
<nntp> xispirito, c tausando oq ?
<nntp> sistematico, eh BSD
<nntp> xispirito, ?
<xispirito> Debian Testing
<nntp> xispirito, quase igual
<xispirito> não é não =D
<nntp> nah
<sistematico> Debian é 10.
<sistematico> Ubuntu é 2,5
<sistematico> uhuhuhu
<xispirito> irráá
<nntp> eu usei opensuse bom tmb mas deu uma caida na versao 11
<sistematico> IMHO, claro.
<nntp> ae eu abandonei
<xispirito> eu sempre digo a mesma coisa, gosto do ubuntu para instalar no computador da vovó
<xispirito> realmente, funciona para pessoas totalemnte leigas
<nntp> xispirito, eu to usando o ubuntu tem nem 1 mes
<felipealmeida> eu gosto do arch linux para mim
<felipealmeida> minha esposa usa ubuntu
<xispirito> é por ae
 * nntp vai deletar o umbuntu
<xispirito> nntp: não vai na pilha, delete, se deletar, quando quiser
<nntp> xispirito, vo usar crunchbang
<xispirito> massa
<nntp> xispirito, tava testando ateh anteontem gostei so que meu video pifou eu achei que era ele
<nntp> xispirito, era o meu monitor q pira o hdmi
<sistematico> nntp: CrunchBang é um Ubuntu menos pior :D
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuh
<xispirito> eu ainda continuo achando burrice meter audio e vídeo por um barramento e cabo só
<nntp> xispirito, vo terminar uns lances que tenho que fazer aqui ness ubuntu e voltar pra ele
<nntp> lol
<nntp> sistematico, neh nao mano
<sistematico> Tendeu não né?
<nntp> sistematico, me ensian freebsd  ?
<sistematico> ilux: Num deu não?
<sistematico> nntp: O que eu souber eu ensino com o maior prazer.
<nntp> listen:80
<xispirito> pronto =D
<sistematico> nntp: Pode ter certeza.
<nntp> sistematico, entao vc vai ter um dicipulo
<sistematico> nntp: O que eu não souber vou ficar te devendo.
<nntp> sistematico, roda amd radeon nele ?
<xispirito> sistematico: só não vai ensinar ele a joselitar =D
<nntp> xispirito, isso ae eh contigo
<sistematico> nntp: Dificilmente, pelo menos sem muito trabalho.
<xispirito> =(
<nntp> mmm
<sistematico> nntp: Eu acho tem uma HCL pro FreeBSD, espera um pouco que eu vou procurar.
<nntp> sei lah sair de linux pra unix based vai ser meio estranho
<xispirito> nntp: muda um pouco certas coisas, mas dae quando você volta de lá para fazer uma visita, vê que está com habilidades sobre-humanas
<sistematico> Meio não, muito estranho.
<sistematico> nntp: Faz assim, primeiro instala ele na VBox ou VMWare.
<nntp> sistematico, eu acho meio nostalgico
<nntp> sistematico, eu nao mexo com vbox nao
<nntp> sistematico, vai na tora mesmo
<sistematico> nntp: Assina as listas de discussão e tal..
<nntp> sistematico, em 10 hds aqui
<sistematico> Ah!
<sistematico> Então tá sossegado :)
<sistematico> Mete ficha..
<xispirito> Unix move o mundo .. nada de nostalgia ai =D
<nntp> sistematico, sim hoje limpei 800gigas
<nntp> dessa maquina
<nntp> vofazer uma part dele aqui amanha
<nntp> tem alguma versao que devo usar ou qq uma vai ?
<nntp> sistematico, ajuda ae
<sistematico> nntp: Começa pela 9.0-RELEASE.
<sistematico> nntp: Se algo ficar bugado, você tentará a sorte no STABLE.
<xispirito> eu prefiro STABLE, tudo via ports é de matar o véio
<sistematico> nntp: 9.1, 9.2, 9.3-PRERELEASE e assim por diante.
<nntp> as impares eu tenho medo
<sistematico> xispirito: O sistema de versões do FreeBSD é mais complicado do que parece :)
<sistematico> xispirito: STABLE, na verdade, não existe.
<nntp> lol
<xispirito> sistematico: não, é que todos pacotes do repo são para stable, a árvore ports, para todos o.0
<xispirito> eu acho meio devaneio .. mas dae ou uso ports ou pacotes ( em geral, ports )
<sistematico> xispirito: Ele vive se movendo, eu estou usando o stable-supfile e o meu uname sai como 9.1-PRERELEASE.
<nntp> vo beber agua ja volto
<xispirito> sistematico: eu sempre fico olhando e pensando: "vai quebrar"
<sistematico> Quebra não.
<xispirito> eu preferiria que fosse uma árvore ports por release
<sistematico> Mas é!
<xGrind> o ubuntu nao usa a ultima versão do kernel?
<sistematico> xGrind: Não.
<xispirito> sistematico: pelo que vi, não é
<xispirito> no open era uma por release
<xispirito> no free me pareçe que não era
<sistematico> xGrind: Ele usa a última "dele", que não é a última.
<xGrind> por ex: o kernel do ubuntu 12.10 é o 3.5 . Ele esta' no 3.5.0-17, enquanto no site esta' no 3.5.7
<xispirito> xGrind: em geral, nenhuma distro usa a última versão
<xGrind> o mageia usa
<xispirito> porque é brabo, tem que compilar, fazer o resto do sistema não se matar e etc
<sistematico> xispirito: A grande vantagem desses sistemas, é que o ports não é ligado ao sistema.
<xGrind> nao a ultima versão, mas a ultima do ramo. por ex, ele esta' no 3.3.8, mas não vai ter atualização para o 3.3, então o 3.4.17 já esta no repositorio testing
<sistematico> Mas o ports muda sim.
<xispirito> tem pacote que versão x funciona com kernel y, dai update de kernel precisa update de pacote, e nem sempre e a mesma pesssoa que mantém ..
<sistematico> xispirito: Por exemplo, quando eu migrei do 9.0-RELEASE pro 9.1-PRERELEASE eu tive que recompilar tudo.
<xispirito> sistematico: sim, só que não me senti confortável neste sistema do free
<xispirito> o do open é sensato =D
<sistematico> xispirito: É bastante trabalhoso, mas na minha opinião é o jeito certo de se fazer.
<xispirito> eu penso que se tem que ter uma árvore current e uma stable, no mínimo
<sistematico> xispirito: O jeito que as coisas funcionam no OpenBSD eu não tenho nem idéia.
<xispirito> podia ter uma cryslave para um unstable da vida ..
<sistematico> Usei por menos de um mês e não consegui fazer quase nada.
<xispirito> sistematico: lá tem uma árvore em current e uma em stable
<ilux> sistematico, o que vocês fazem para memorizar a forma de descompactar um tar.gz
<ilux> cara, eu vivo esquecendo
<xispirito> na stable só entram patches, nunca muda versão
<ilux> tar -zvxf
<ilux> eh assim?
<sistematico> ilux: tar xzf patote.tar.gz
<xispirito> tar -xvvf dependendo do pacote
<sistematico> xf é só .tar, sem gz.
<xispirito> eu sempre troco =D
<ilux> mas tem o gz
<ilux> é tar.gz
<nntp> z
<nntp> zxvf
<ilux> tar.gz: tar -vzxf nomedoarquivo.tar.gz
<nntp> tem uns que eh zxvj
<xGrind> nunca lembro esses comandos kk
<xGrind> mais facil é usar o file-roller msm ;x
<ilux> no vivaolinux é desse jeito
<nntp> isso
<ilux> mas eu gostaria de entender a lógica disso
<sistematico> ilux: tar xzf num mostra nada, xvzf mostra um pouco e xvvzf mostra mais coisas.
<ilux> talvez, aprendendo a lógica, é mais facil memorizar
<nntp> logica eh de quem compactou
<ilux> s/é /seja
<brzJunior> Saudações galera
<nntp> salve
<ilux> nntp, isso é terrível
<brzJunior> alguém já instalou o google gadgets no ubuntu 11.10?
<sistematico> ilux: O menos pro caso do tar é opcional.
<sistematico> hífem, menos, traço.
<ilux> eu curto a descompactação porque ele já cria a basta e tal
<ilux> tudo automaticamente
<nntp> le o man
<nntp> man tar
<sistematico> ilux: Dependendo de como o cara compactou :)
<nntp> isso que eu falei pra ele
<nntp> a logica eh de quem compactou
<nntp> dae vem os arquivos readme etc
<xispirito> tar -zxvf, tar -xvvf, um deles sempre funciona, a não ser que seja bzip, dae é outro
<nntp> bzip tem q usar oupra parada
<nntp> lol
<xispirito> sim =D
<sistematico> ilux: tar czf arquivo.tar.gz arquivo1 arquivo2 arquivo3 quando descompactar vai jogar tudo espalhado onde tu descompactar.
<sistematico> bzip é j e lxma ou xz é J
<nntp> ae vo jogar agua no cadaver aqui que quero terminar um negocio ainda mas eu volto ae pra dar boa noit ekkk
<sistematico> eu acho..
<xispirito> água no cadaver 0.0
<nntp-off> to baixando freebsd
<sistematico> nntp-off: Tem que ler o Handbook :)
<sistematico> Obrigatoriamente.
<xispirito> não era gunzip/bunzip?
<sistematico> huhuhuhuh
<sistematico> xispirito: gunzip arquivo.tar.gz retorna arquivo.tar
<sistematico> bunzip mesma coisa.
<nntp-off> Statistics: FreeBSD-9.0-RELEASE-amd64-all
<sistematico> bunzip2 eu acho, sei lá.
<xispirito> última vez que vi um bzip foi ano passado, um tarball do kernel linux .. não me admira que tnha esqueçido
<xispirito> sistematico: sim, é bunzip2
<sistematico> Pessoalmente eu só uso xz, quase todo dia.
<sistematico> Uma compressão monstra, bem superior ao bz e gz.
<xispirito> não é o arch que está usando xz nos pacotes?
<ilux> CPU Info: (8 CPU's - Intel Core(TM) i7-2600K CPU @, 3.41 GHz, (2% Load))
<ilux> Bandwidth: (Current Downstream: 57.36kb/s ¤ Current Upstream: 1.63kb/s)
<ilux> a internet continua lenta
<ilux> nossa
<xispirito> credo, eu com oito cpu's aqui, elas se mataria de tŕdio
<xispirito> #tédio
<ilux> mas eu rodo sistema na vm
<ilux> windows host e o ubuntu na vm
<sistematico> xispirito: É.
<ilux> e mesmo assim o proc nem tá alto
<xispirito> ilux: sei ..
<ilux> proc só aumenta quando começo a mexer com vídeos. Aí vai lá pra alturas. Encodar exige do processador.
<sistematico> Se eu tivesse um pc veloz acho que eu seria um nabo.
<ilux> nabo?
<ilux> por que nabo, sistematico?
<xispirito> hhaaehuaeuhaehuaehuaehu
<sistematico> Estaria jogando CSS e jamais usaria Linux nem Unix nem nada..
<xispirito> aaa taa
<sistematico> W8 na veia..
<ilux> CSS é tão velho
<ilux> nem, sistematico
<ilux> eu vi o preview e não gostei do que vi
<xispirito> eu tenho a teoria de que quanto mais lenta a cpu, mais o cérebro tem que trabalhar ..
<xGrind> sistematico, vc ta usando ubuntu?
<xispirito> deve ter algum fundamento =D
<sistematico> xGrind: Não.
<ilux> hehe, xispirito
<ilux> cara, é depende da situação
<sistematico> Sofro 2 dias, 3 dias, compilando um programa.
<sistematico> É dureza.
<ilux> poxa, quantas linhas tem seus programas? 2 milhões?
<xispirito> é por isto que prefiro pacotes e árvores separadas
<xispirito> além do carimbaço "vai funcionar"
<sistematico> ilux: Nessa faixa.
<sistematico> ilux: Pra você ter uma idéia, o Firefox 16 tem 68MB.
<sistematico> Chromium passa de 100..
<xispirito> o build do Chromium é um absurdo
<sistematico> Fora as deps, libxul e coisas que ninguem merece.
<xispirito> eu não sei que tanto que tem código aquilo
<sistematico> Dei uma lida e não gostei do que vi.
<ilux> hã, sistematico
<ilux> mas você masoquista?
<sistematico> Gambiarras espetaculares.
<ilux> baixar o source code pra compilar cada programa
<ilux> é dodeira!
<sistematico> ilux: O ports usa esse sistema, a não ser que queira instalar via pacote.
<sistematico> ilux: Como o Linux faz.
<ilux> eu nunca experimentei fazer isso
<sistematico> ilux: Entenda que esse sistema, é um sistema voltado para servidores, não para PCs e Notebooks, a mecânica do negócio é diferente.
<ilux> uma vez, em 1999, eu tinha o source code do slackware, estava preparado para compilá-lo
<ilux> depois que vi que ia demorar 4horas
<sistematico> ilux: Geralmente que roda isso são servidores e tal, poucos programas, geralmente sem o X.
<ilux> desisti
<xispirito> tem muita coisa que eu compilo, quando quero adiccionar ou retirar coisas do programa, ou alguma camada a mais de segurança, um path .. mas tudo só pelo prazer de queimar transistor não faço mais
<sistematico> Mais ou menos 700 ports demorou um mês aqui.
<xispirito> sistematico: lol
<xispirito> que cpu você tem ai?
<sistematico> Atom.
<ilux> nossa, sistematico
<xispirito> é ..
<ilux> sistematico, deve estar com um processador da epoca dos 486
<sistematico> Se fosse um i7 ou Bulldozer é rapidão.
<brzJunior> Galera, alguém sabe como limpo o histórico do  "Search and replace" do Gedit?
<sistematico> Acredito que o LibreOffice que é um port bem pesado(um dos mais), demore uns 15 minutos num processador desses.
<xispirito> eu preciso de umas quatro máquinas destas com placas de vídeo que os gamers se gozam só de ver nas vitrines
<nntp-off> cuda
<nntp> xispirito, com cuda
<xispirito> eis que surge =D
<xispirito> nntp: este é um dos propósitos ..
<nntp> xispirito, isso eh bom pra decriptar
<xispirito> sistematico: chega a certa hora que o problema passa a ser I/O
<nntp> lol
<xispirito> acredito que menos de quarenta minutos no build do ooffice não rola
<xispirito> nntp: sim, ótimo =D
<sistematico> Aqui demorou uma semana e no final deu errado.
<xispirito> aehaeahuauehau
<sistematico> Aí instalei o pacote e demorou uns 15 minutos.
<sistematico> Tristeza.
<nntp> lol
<xispirito> é exatamente isto que digo
<sistematico> Mas foi só ele que bugou tambem.
<nntp> tem coisa que soh os japa
<xispirito> eu inventei de instalar xmonad via ports
<xispirito> quando começou o build do ghc não parou mais
<ilux> sistematico, me dá um link dum source pra eu compilar aqui pra ver quanto tempo leva
<xispirito> na quarta hora eu apertei ctrl+c
<sistematico> ilux: Tá usando qual sistema?
<ilux> ubuntu
<nntp> 12.10 lol
<ilux> 12.04.1
<sistematico> Num tem ports.
<sistematico> Tem o src normal.
<ilux> hã?
<xispirito> apt-build?
<sistematico> ./configure && make && make install
<sistematico> apt-build acho que dá tambem.
<sistematico> Nem sei.
<sistematico> apt-get source firefox
<sistematico> Acho que é assim que faz.
<sistematico> Só que tem que ter o deb-src no sources.list
<sistematico> Senão ele não achará os fontes.
<ilux> ok, sistematico
<ilux> hiii, cara, toh instalando ainda uma libs aqui
<andretyn> Desculpe-me perguntar, mas para que compilar, é para otimizar ou o que?
<ilux> pra compilar o nginx
<sistematico> ilux: Aí tu entra no diretório edita o rules e dá o dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot
<ilux> ele tah reclamando da falta dos PCRE libraly
<nntp> instala
<ilux> eu estou instalando
<ilux> minha internet está com link reduzido
<andretyn> ilux, tem que ter os deb-src no sources.list ilux
<ilux> não sei porque
<ilux> okay, andretyn
<xispirito> andretyn: depende da situação, habilitar/desabilitar funções .. tem flags que podem ser setadas para melhorar ( ou estragar ) o desempenho, podemos aplicar patches e, não menos importante, editar o fonte
<sistematico> andretyn: Vou citar um exemplo simples, no pacote do nginx por exemplo, um servidor web, ele vem por padrão sem o módulo FancyIndex configurado.
<andretyn> sistematico, certo... :)
<sistematico> andretyn: E tu quer que seus visitantes vejam uma página bonita, mesmo que essa página seja uma simples listagem de alguns diretórios na sua máquina.
<sistematico> andretyn: A única opção que te resta, é compilar do fonte com a flag --enable-algumacoisa no script ./configure
<sistematico> andretyn: Sem isso você instalará o nginx com opções "default" do Developer que empacotou o servidor pra você.
<sistematico> Essas opções "padrão" nem sempre te servem.
<andretyn> sistematico, blz:)
<andretyn> sistematico, obrigado pela explicação... é bom saber...
<sistematico> Esse é um exemplo bem tosco, mas existem uma centena de bons motivos para compilar ao invés de descompactar um pacote pré-compilado.
<sistematico> :P
<xispirito> eu sou do partido de compilar só o que for necessário
<sistematico> Um usuário final geralmente não vai se preocupar com esse tipo de coisa, e nem deve.
 * andretyn o/ = usuario final
<sistematico> A partir do momento que a distro obriga você a compilar alguma coisa em algum momento, pode ter certeza que ela falhou em algum ponto.
<sistematico> IMHO.
<ilux> configure: error: the HTTP gzip module requires the zlib library. You can either disable the module by using --without-http_gzip_module option, or install the zlib library into the system, or build the zlib library statically from the source with nginx by using --with-zlib=<path> option.
<ilux> roda hora recebo uma mensagem de erro
<sistematico> gzip precisa do zlib.
<sistematico> sem zlib nada de gzip
<sistematico> uhhuhuhuhuhu
<sistematico> E fim de papo.
<ilux> mas estou compilando o nginx pra instalar
<ilux> pra que ele precisa desse arquivo
<ilux> ?
<sistematico> Desabilita a compressão.
<sistematico> ilux: Ou instala o pacote mesmo.
<ilux> instalando o pacote do zlib
<xispirito> ilux: os programas são modulares, eles precisam de bibliotecas externas a eles devido a isto
<sistematico> ./.configure --help
<sistematico> ./configure --help
<ilux> jah instalei, sistematico
<sistematico> ilux: apt-get build-deps nginx
<sistematico> Ou algo assim, não lembro.
<ilux> sistematico, como posso medir o tempo de compilacao
<ilux> quais sao os comandos?
<andretyn> ilux, hehehehe, é fodah compilar, tem que instalar muitas bibliotecas;))
<xispirito> eu tenho pavor do macOs, mas nas fontes eles são bons, adminto, esta fonte Monaco é demais =D
<sistematico> ilux: Cara, pro FreeBSD tem uns recursos pra tu fazer isso, no Linux o que me vem em mente, é criar um arquivo no começo, e outro no fim.
<andretyn> sistematico, para medir o tempo que um programa leva para rodar, tinha o time, não?
<sistematico> ilux: echo "Começo -> $(date)" > ~/tempo.txt && comando && echo "Fim -> $(date)" >> ~/tempo.txt
<sistematico> Um negócio meio desse jeito.
<ilux> okay
<sistematico> andretyn: Tem tambem! Bem lembrado.
<sistematico> andretyn: Só não sei como usa-lo!
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhuhuh
<andretyn> sistematico, acho q é assim, time nomedocomando
<xispirito> irráá
<sistematico> andretyn: hummm..
<sistematico> andretyn: Bom saber.
<xispirito> alguém sabe como converter uma fonte ttf para o formato do X11?
<xispirito> para poder, por exemplo, usar na dzen2
<sistematico> O formato TTF já para o X11.
<sistematico> O formato TTF já é para o X11.
<ilux> compilando
<xispirito> sistematico: não, me refiro ao formato primitivo, das antigas
<xispirito> preciso daquele
<xispirito> pcb, pcf .. sei lá
<sistematico> uhuhuhuh
<andretyn> xispirito, acho q tem soh q o sistema reconhece-lo?
<xispirito> andretyn: meu compilador falhou em compilar sua sentença o.0
<sistematico> Re-compila com a flag --force --no-confirm
<ilux> eh foi rapido compilar o nginx, sistematico
<ilux> não demorou 2min
<sistematico> É, aqui demora uns 5.
<xispirito> é o que eu disse, I/O limita muito
<xispirito> é o gargalo atual
<sistematico> ilux: Em comparação ao Apache o Nginx é bem pequeno.
<ilux> entendo
<xispirito> formato pcf
<xispirito> preciso deste, converter ttf para pcf
<sistematico> Queria saber configurar o backspace.
<sistematico> Num tá fácil.
<nntp> sistematico, backspace eh o delete ao contrario
<nntp> aeuhaehae
<xispirito> lol
<nntp> poe o delete pra correr pra traz
<sistematico> putz
<nntp> onome mesmo ja diz
<nntp> back space
<sistematico> nntp: Aceito sugestões.
<sistematico> O Shell é csh e a $TERM tá como vt101.
<nntp> to sem meu livrinho aqui agora sistematico
<sistematico> Tentei com bindkeys ^? backward-char
<sistematico> Entre outros..
<xispirito> faz tempo que não bejo um vt101 =D
<xispirito> #vejo
<sistematico> Engraçado que o mais difícil eu consegui, que é o CTRL+LEFT, CTRL+RIGHT.
<sistematico> xispirito: Tentei como cons25, xterm e linux tambem.
<nntp> performs a backspace hz Hazeltine bug
<sistematico> Mas nada adianta.
<xispirito> em geral, xterm me resolve
<xispirito> em linux eu uso o screen-256color-bce
<sistematico> Tentei o stty ^H erase, mas não adiantou tambem.
<nntp> stty erase '^H'
<xispirito> que droga .. tenho que converter esta fonte ò.ó
<nntp> stty erase \^h sistematico
<nntp> o erase vem antes
<felipealmeida> boa noite morcegada :P
<xispirito> noite
<nntp> boa
<sistematico> nntp: Vou testar.
<nntp> nossa eu tenho que diagramar um livro pra web nem sei como eu faço isso
<nntp> to pensando um plugin pra wordpress
<sistematico> nntp: Verdade.
<sistematico> nntp: Porem não funcionou.
<nntp> mm
<sistematico> nntp: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=17704
<sistematico> The delete key doesn't do what you expect it to do. In traditional unix the delete key acted as backspace (backspace didn't exist).
<nntp> sir dice
<nntp> eh acho que no elvis tmb nao tem backspace
<nntp> eu ja sofri com isso ae no passado eu to lembrando disso aqui
<sistematico> Engraçado, que no X e no Console o backspace funciona, só não funciona quando eu acesso via SSH.
<sistematico> CTRL+H age como o backspace.
<sistematico> Mas é chato :\
<nntp> telnet tmb funfa nao
<nntp> tty
<nntp> tem alguma manha que faz fnufar
<nntp> sistematico, http://www.macfreek.nl/memory/Backspace_and_Delete_key_reversed
<nntp> vt220
<xispirito> isto me melbra o ed =D
<xispirito> #me lembra
<xispirito> inline editor .. irráá, ainda bem que quando começei já existia editor modal
<nntp> ferramenta massa pra livro issu.com
<sistematico> nntp: Valeu.
<sistematico> nntp: Só mudando no terminal mesmo :\
<sistematico> No Gnome-Terminal tem a opção de usar o ctrl-h
<sistematico> Já eu volto.
<nntp> o driver de video bem configurado faz toda diferença no linux
<nntp> estabilidade total!!
<nntp> eh hoje eu ja pifei... boa madruga pra quem fica...
<nntp-resting> bom dia
<ilux> Cadê o sistemático?
<ilux> nntp ?
<ilux> acordou, meu filho?
<nntp> ja
<nntp> ilux, eu nao sei dele nao mais cedo eu dei a luz pra ele do backspace
<nntp> ele agradeceu e sumiu falou que voltava mas voltou nao
<ilux> nntp, tento configurar abertura de uma porta
<ilux> estou apanhando aqui
<ilux> não sei o que faço errado
<nntp> mmm
<nntp> porda onde ?
<nntp> porta onde
<ilux> eu não sei qual é meu ip interno
<ilux> LAN IP Address 	192.168.254.254
<ilux> ou esse daqui LAN IP Address 	192.168.254.1
<nntp> c ta no linux
<nntp> ?
<ilux> esse modem router que a oi mandou é louco
<ilux> não agora estou no windows, mas pode falar ai
<ilux> que me viro
<nntp> nossa que range de ip estranho
<ilux> ah cara nem me pergunte
<nntp> voce entrou no seu router por qual ip ?
<ilux> é o software da oi que configurou o router
<nntp> 1 ou o 254 ?
<ilux> espere
<nntp> que lixo
<ilux> eu tentei os dois
<ilux> é o que tem final  254
<nntp> qual modem eh ?
<nntp> mmm
<nntp> entao esse ip ae eh o gatway
<nntp> ip do modem
<ilux> dlsrouter Firmware Version 	ZXDSL 831IIV7.5.1a_Z29_BTM
<nntp> tudo eh interno
<ilux> eu não sei o nome dele
<nntp> credo
<nntp> ele eh zte
<ilux> eh
<ilux> eh essa merda
<ilux> eu queria ter comprado o tplink 3440
<nntp> http://www.portaladsl.com.br/portaladsl_contentid_310.html
<nntp> brinca ae
<ilux> eh um otimo modem router/wireless
<ilux> ok, nntp
<ilux> valeu, nntp
<nntp> vo ver outro lance aqui ilux
<ilux> nntp, aqui ele não fala como liberar portas
<ilux> eu vou pesquisar aqui
<nntp> ilux,
<nntp> que c quer fazer ?
<nntp> c tem firewall ai ?
<nntp> instalado
<nntp> na sua maquina
<nntp> quer liberar todas as portas ?
<ilux> não tenho firewall
<ilux> hehe
<ilux> eu desligo tudo quanto eh diabo
<ilux> mas tipo, o site não escuta a porta 8080
<ilux> eu que quero fazer um servidor de arquivos
<nntp> a oi bolqueia
<ilux> preciso de portas liberada
<nntp> 80 e a 8080 a oi bolqueia
<nntp> vai ter que por no 160
<ilux> não sei
<nntp> ou outra porta que voce escolher
<nntp> agora pra liberar todas as portas ai no modem
<nntp> so por seu ip na DMZ
<nntp> ip da usa maquina
<nntp> tem lah NAT
<nntp> DMZ
<nntp> ilux, ou entao voce ibera somente porta especifica por virtual server... NAT == virtual server coloca o ip o protocolo e as portas
<ilux> sim, eu já fiz isso, nntp
<ilux> e mesmo assim ele diz que a porta tah bloqueiada
<ilux> http://www.canyouseeme.org/
<ilux> toh usando esse site pra escutar as portas
<nntp> esse site funciona agora tipo
<nntp> poe na dmz o seu ip
<nntp> interno
<nntp> da sua maquina
<nntp> windwos
<nntp> dae voce liberou tudo no modem pra sua maquina
<nntp> ae tem firewall do windows
<nntp> e firewall do linux
<nntp> e o bloqueio de portas da oi velox
<nntp> tem q ver quais ela bloqueia mas eh uma pah tipo a 80 e a 8080 eu tenhoquase certeza
<ilux> vou ver aqui, nntp
<ilux> depois te falo
<ilux> nntp, descobri meu ip segundo a conexao da rede local é 192.168.254.1
<ilux> e o meu gateway é 192.168.254.254
<ilux> que coisa
<nntp> aqui ensina a liberar porta ilux http://www.hardware.com.br/comunidade/liberar-portas/944532/
<ilux> nntp, que tipo de serviço que tenho que usar
<ilux> tem tantos aqui
<ilux> é ath?
<ilux> dns?
<nntp> servico pra q ?
<ilux> ah não
<ilux> é soh um nome
<ilux> entendi aqui
<ilux> o protocolo eu deixo tcp/udp?
<nntp> isso
<ilux> ou soh um ou outro?
<ilux> ok
<nntp> web eh tcp
<ilux> nntp, depois das mudanças é necessário reinciar o modem?
<nntp> alguns modems sim
<nntp> ilux, reinicia... agora abre uma porta sem ser a 8080 pq ela eh bloqueada pela oi eu acho... abre tipo a 81 ou a 160
<nntp> vo ali e volto ja vo tomar meu cafe
<ilux> ok
<ilux> ei  meu ip e gateway tah com o mesmo numero
<ilux> que diabo eh isso?
<nntp> ilux, unico ip que muda eh o extreno
<ilux> nntp, olhe isso
<ilux> mandei pro seu pvt, nntp
<nntp> ta certo
<nntp> seu ip de rede interna eh 192.168.254.2
<nntp> sou gateway eh o 192.168.254.1
<ilux> isso
<ilux> mas é que eu mudei meu ip no router
<ilux> primary ip
<ilux> tava em 192.168.254.254
<ilux> eu vou pegar um programa pra verificar a se a porta foi aberta
<ilux> peguei o portcheck
<ilux> nntp, cruzes, cara
<ilux> tem porta aberta demais aqui, nntp
<ilux> LOL
<ilux> parece um queijo Suíço
<nntp> se tiver na dmz abriu tudo sim
<ilux> não tem nada na dmz hot
<ThiagoCMC> caras! bom dia!
<ThiagoCMC> instalei o Ubuntu em ingles para a minha esposa
<ThiagoCMC> mas
<nntp> bom
<ThiagoCMC> depois adicionei o portugues
<ThiagoCMC> e
<ThiagoCMC> não fica em portugues! os menus e unity...
<ThiagoCMC> dicas?
<nntp> ThiagoCMC, deve ter que ativar neh a lingua nova
<nntp> tem q entrar no arquivo dentro ae do unity mesmo em ingles deve chamar language suport
<nntp> ou algo parecido
<nntp> eh uma bandeira azul o icone
<nntp> ae tem lah idioma para menus e janelas
<nntp> dae tu poe em primeiro q ptbr
<nntp> e aplica
<ThiagoCMC> orra man
<ThiagoCMC> foi la' mesmo que eu instalei o portuguese
<ThiagoCMC> baixou tudo... instalou
<ThiagoCMC> mas n'ao ativa para selecionar o portuguese
<ThiagoCMC> em "Language for menus and windows"
<ThiagoCMC> não dá para clicar...
<ThiagoCMC> :-@
<nntp> passa pra cima
<nntp> se nao da pra clicar nao ta instalado corretamente
<ThiagoCMC> não seleciona quando eu clico...
<ThiagoCMC> putz
<ThiagoCMC> no botão "Intall / Remove Languages" diz que está instalado...
<nntp> ThiagoCMC,
<ThiagoCMC> :(
<nntp> ThiagoCMC, tenta fechar essa sessao ae e na tela de entrada da sessao ve se tem opçao pra escolher o idioma
<ThiagoCMC> boa
<ThiagoCMC> :P
<ThiagoCMC> zoado esse bagulho...    afe...
<ThiagoCMC> deixa pra la...
<ThiagoCMC> valeu!
<nntp> :)
<ThiagoCMC> tipo
<ThiagoCMC> windows
<ThiagoCMC> reinstala... lol
<ThiagoCMC> (facepalm)
<nntp> eu gosto de fazer assim tmb quando da errado de incio
<ThiagoCMC> mas deveria funcionar.
<ThiagoCMC> parecia ser algo trivial que está no system settings disponível a anos...
<nntp> alguma coisa ta errada... nao digo que voce fez errado mas tem algum lance que nao funcionou ou nao instalou tem q ver log etc etc
<ThiagoCMC> daí quando precisa, não funciona?!
<ThiagoCMC> dhjkdhas
<nntp> lol
<ThiagoCMC> é que eu nunca uso portugues, sempre inglês mesmo...
<ThiagoCMC> mas a patroa quer o tal do pt_BR
<ThiagoCMC> shit
<ThiagoCMC> djkhdkjlha
<nntp> na mete o cd de nvo e manda ver
<nntp> 15min
<nntp> tudo zero
<xispirito> bom dia
<nntp> oi xispirito
<nntp> bom dia
<ThiagoCMC> diia
<ThiagoCMC> nego passando pelo mesmo problema: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/17528/change-the-user-interface-language-in-ubuntu/
<ThiagoCMC> instala o idioma mas não muda...
<ThiagoCMC> :(
<xispirito> viva \o/
<nntp> lol
<paladinn> bom dia
<xispirito> eu acho engraçado, uma empresa cheia dos recursos que nem Canonial faz distro bugada, comunidade só no amor faz coisas que funcionam o.0
<paladinn> vc contribui xispirito  ?
<ThiagoCMC> pior
<xispirito> paladinn: ainda não
<ThiagoCMC> o problema é o gnome... lol
<xispirito> sempre que penso em algo, alguém já fez
<ThiagoCMC> acaba queimando o filme da canonical
<paladinn> alguem usa esquema de partição lvm ?
<xispirito> ThiagoCMC: está usando Unity?
<ThiagoCMC> yep
<xispirito> então acho que não é gnome seu problema =D
<xispirito> tente com uma sessão Gnome para ver o que aconteçe
<ThiagoCMC> ok
<ThiagoCMC> só tem: "Ubuntu" e "Ubuntu 2D"
<ThiagoCMC> é o 2D que estou usando no PC da patroa
<xispirito> arre, já tiraram o Gnome
<ThiagoCMC> O gnome-language-selector não funciona corretamente.
<ThiagoCMC> tem "gnome" no nome... lol
<ThiagoCMC> 3 x (facepalm)
<ThiagoCMC> acho que vou instalar o Windows 8
<ThiagoCMC> ahhaha
<xispirito> sim, é tudo Gnome com unity por cima, uma sessão Gnome seria a mesma coisa, porém com o Gnome Shell no lugar do Unity
<xispirito> ThiagoCMC: um celular de mesa o.0
<xispirito> heaheahuauhaahuahu
<ThiagoCMC> haUHAU
<ThiagoCMC> que raiva man... lol
<ThiagoCMC> reinstalar o bagulho é foda hein... nunca antes...
<xispirito> eu tive que reinstalar meu OS também, ontem
<xispirito> porque o estabilizador queimor e corrompeu tudo
<xispirito> #queimou
<ThiagoCMC> putz
<xispirito> sorte que eu sepro as partições =D
<ThiagoCMC> mas pq não muda o idioma é nova pra mim...
<xispirito> dai ele corrompeu só /usr, meus arquivos se salvaram
<ThiagoCMC> mandar um mailbomb pra canonical! lol
<xispirito> irráá
<xispirito> tinha que dizer para os desenvolvedores criarem uma área de testes, e depois de testar dai sim, incluir na distro
<xispirito> acho que eles não pensaram nisto ainda xD
<xispirito> nossa, o almartz deve estar mascando o cabo de rede por passatempo lol
<xispirito> almartz: para de mascar o cabo de rede, arre
<nntp> xispirito, sandbox
<xispirito> nntp: da onde? como?
<nntp> <xispirito> tinha que dizer para os desenvolvedores criarem uma área de testes, e depois de testar dai sim, incluir na distro
<xispirito> nntp: ah sim
<xispirito> todo mundo tem alguma área de testes, eles pareçem que deixam para os usuários testarem ..
<ThiagoCMC> pior
<ThiagoCMC> A Canonical precisa de um "Steve Jobs" da vida... Digo...
<ThiagoCMC> O Jobs testava tudo antes de lançarem...
<ThiagoCMC> Se dava pau na mão dele... Não aprovava...
<ThiagoCMC> e depois
<ThiagoCMC> para mudar algo, tem que testar mil vezes...
<ThiagoCMC> ninguém faz isso pro Ubuntu...
<ThiagoCMC> :(
<xispirito> e é o que está faltando
<ThiagoCMC> pois é...
<Matheus_Carvalho> Bom dia a todos
<xispirito> dia
<Matheus_Carvalho> xisprito...bora churras hoje tche
<xispirito> de tarde vou lá na beira =D
<Matheus_Carvalho> estou indo pra xangri hoje
<Matheus_Carvalho> ja ja estamos chegando
<xispirito> massa
<Matheus_Carvalho> vou arrumar minhas coisas
<Matheus_Carvalho> ja ja estou por aqui
<xispirito> falo
<xispirito> creedo
<xispirito> http://www.securityfocus.com/
<xispirito> e ainda tem gente que programa em Java /o\
<Matheus_Carvalho> java aqui na região é muito forte
<Matheus_Carvalho> eu não gosto
<xispirito> é muita gambiarra
<Matheus_Carvalho> gambiarra tem demais
<Matheus_Carvalho> em qualquer linguagem...
<Matheus_Carvalho> mas isso vai do programador
<xispirito> não, me refiro a implementação da linguagem Java
<xispirito> é muita gambiarra =
<xispirito> =D
<Matheus_Carvalho> sim sim
<Matheus_Carvalho> isso é mesmo
<Matheus_Carvalho> por isso que estou no python <3
<Matheus_Carvalho> como diz a Ursinha-afk o python é lindo *-*
<xispirito> aha
<xispirito> python é massa
<Matheus_Carvalho> cara...python é foda
<Matheus_Carvalho> minha paixão [é C
<Matheus_Carvalho> mas python é muiiiiito massa
<xispirito> minha paixão são loiras cpm rostos anjelicais
<xispirito> mas gosto de C
<Matheus_Carvalho> huauhauhauhauha
<nntp> linda eh ela
<nntp> ^^
<Matheus_Carvalho> falando de mulher não tem paixão...só a minha mulher
<Matheus_Carvalho> nntp, até tu contra mim zé oreia
<Matheus_Carvalho> kkkkkkkkkkk
<xispirito> irráá
<nntp> eu amo as loiras mas os japas sao fodas
<Matheus_Carvalho> uhauhauhauhahua
<nntp> lol
<xispirito> ah, as japas tem seu lugar
<Matheus_Carvalho> vééééééiiiii muié japa é massa
<xispirito> sim, sem dúvida
<nntp> so o japa pra resolver meu problema no video kkk
<Matheus_Carvalho> uhauhauhauha
<Matheus_Carvalho> 1min...atender cliuente
<Matheus_Carvalho> tche
<Matheus_Carvalho> [que fhome
<Matheus_Carvalho> fome
<xispirito> Matheus_Carvalho: só tem linguiça ..
<Matheus_Carvalho> deixo pro nntp
<xispirito> eahuhuehuaehau
<Matheus_Carvalho> uhauhauhauha
<xispirito> Matheus_Carvalho: toma cuidado, se o nntp perder a paciência, aconteçe isto: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m20sJNgZ17U
<Matheus_Carvalho> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Matheus_Carvalho> RI ALTO
<Matheus_Carvalho> deve ser louco pilotia um tanque de guerra
<Matheus_Carvalho> =D
<nntp> neh!!! xispirito Matheus_Carvalho
<xispirito> Matheus_Carvalho: é uma idéia massa =D
<nntp> tche eu fiz isso ae de saveiro com um casa
<Matheus_Carvalho> bah meu...estou me retirando
<nntp> com um cara
<Matheus_Carvalho> que a coisa vai ficar tensa
<Matheus_Carvalho> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<nntp> bati 5x nele
<nntp> prensei ele no poste
<xispirito> huahuhuahuaa
<nntp> adoro os loucos aheuaheuaehuaeh
<xispirito> nntp: se todo mundo explodisse na hora que se deve, o mundo seria mais civilizado
<xispirito> poruqe ia se pensar duas vezes antes de fazer merda para os outros
<nntp> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0AcVSEY2DP0
<xispirito> é a coisa que mais me deixa doido da cabeça, gente que acha que pode fazer/dizer o que bem entende porque ninguém vai bater nelas ou algo assim, porque tem leis ..
<nntp> eu nao economizo mais nao
<nntp> sou uma bomba ambulante aeuhea
<xispirito> lol
<Matheus_Carvalho> vlw ai gente
<Matheus_Carvalho> vou trabalhar um pouco
<Matheus_Carvalho> fuiii
<xispirito> reiniciou sozinho ¬¬
<felipealmeida> bom dia
<insano> bom dia
<insano> alguém com experiência em alta disponibilidade
<insano> ?
<xispirito> insano: como assim?
<insano> xispirito:   alta disponibilidade de servidores
<insano> quando algum servidor cai outro assume
<xispirito> aaa
<insano> tô procurando uma solução de apache+postgres com alta disponibilidade
<xispirito> eu penso, dois servidores com o mesmo ip, se um cai, o outro fica no ar ..
<xispirito> deixa eu tentar esquematizar na minha mente
<insano> xispirito:   isso causaria um conflito na rede, a não ser que usasse o bonding
<xispirito> teria de ter um mecanismo que alternasse entre eles
<felipealmeida> DNS
<xispirito> insano: sim, não ao mesmo tempo
<felipealmeida> costuma ser um mecanismo comum para alternar
<felipealmeida> ou um "frontend"
<xispirito> felipealmeida: também, estou tentando pensar uma forma automática
<xispirito> acho que dois domínios no dns, com prioridade a um, caso falhe, o outro .. é o meio que eu penso ser correto
<felipealmeida> hm, se vc já tem dois servidores, pq não fazer load balancing logo?
<xispirito> a solução de alternar ip's seria complexa demais
<felipealmeida> acho que alternar cegamente não é mto não
<insano> e quanto a sincronização do banco?
<felipealmeida> um round-robing
<xispirito> o bom é banco separado
<insano> o mesmo banco em vários servidores... veja bem pensando em solução grande
<xispirito> insano: que tal um servidor só de bancos? =D
<insano> xispirito:   aí quebraria o conceito de alta disponibilidade
<felipealmeida> pois é
<xispirito> mas bancos separados em várias máquinas com os mesmo dados .. sei lá, não me pareçe inteligente
<felipealmeida> é complicado manter os dados sincronizados
<felipealmeida> mas se a máquina cai, daí fodeu, vc não tem banco de dados
<insano> xispirito:   se vc tem apenas um servidor e ele cai....
<insano> ?
<xispirito> insano: dai usa alta disponibilidade nele, dois servers de banco, um sincroniza o outro
<insano> felipealmeida:   funciona até mesmo como backup
<insano> xispirito:   esse é o pro
<insano> como fazer isso?
<insano> tô googlando aqui, mas as soluções envolvem mais web server
<xispirito> na hora de escrever, sej alá como você faz, tem que mandar escrever em todos eles
<xispirito> pronto =D
<felipealmeida> hehehe
<felipealmeida> daí vc não garante que estarão sincronizados
<insano> xispirito:   na aplicação?
<xispirito> sim, eu tentaria
<insano> então se eu acrescentar um servidor, eu teria que reescrever todas as minhas aplicações?
<felipealmeida> não tem opção de cluster nesses dbs?
<insano> o programador teria que se preocupar com a infra...
<xispirito> no boot de cada um, poderia ter um script de verificação que olhasse todos bancos e visse a data de alteração de cada, copiando o último alterado e setando ele como atual, caso algum caia e volte
<felipealmeida> ele pode não cair, apenas ficar indisponível, e se manter não-sincronizado
<insano> felipealmeida:   inconsistência de dados...?
<felipealmeida> isso
<xispirito> felipealmeida: a situação toda tem que ser posta para charmos uma solução
<felipealmeida> assim, ele seria consistente em si mesmo
<felipealmeida> mas não com o outro banco
<insano> a situação é assim: preciso de uma solução que tenha alta disponibilidade para 'N' servidores com banco de dados e web server
<xispirito> também temos o cron, suponhamos que ele execute o tal script de dez em dez minutos, ou menos ..
<felipealmeida> não existem soluções dessas coisas já prontas não? de BD pelo menos
<insano> vi algumas coisas aqui, mas nenhuma de sincronização
<insano> fico imaginando como o google deve ser tudo automatizado
<felipealmeida> o complicado é que não dá pra ter um frontend tb, pois ele se torna um single-point of failure
<nntp> vai depender de conexao pra saber o que voce usa com isso ae pra atualizar de quanto em quanto tempo que quantidade de informaçao
<nntp> ixi
<nntp> esse sinc ae com db neh simples assim nao q nem 6 tao falando
<felipealmeida> se vc encontrar uma solução boa, talvez vc possa até vender :P
<xispirito> o negócio é ter algo que gerencie, monitore a última alteração em cada banco, caso alguma maquina fique fora da rede ou caia, quando voltar, copia o último banco alterado
<xispirito> me pareçe um np-completo =D
<felipealmeida> xispirito: copiar o outro não garante sincronização
<insano> xispirito:   isso aí
<felipealmeida> vc pode ter modificações naquele que caiu que não apareceram ainda no outro
<insano> felipealmeida:   verdade, mas os SGBDs tem dispositivos que evitam inconsistência nas transações, certo?
<felipealmeida> teria que fazer algum tipo de merging
<xispirito> felipealmeida: pode, mas é a melhor solução que consigo pensar de momento, para minimizar perdas
<nntp> server socks
<felipealmeida> acho que só com cooperação da aplicação mesmo
<nntp> server soks
<nntp> socks
<felipealmeida> server sucks? hahahaha, brincadeira
<insano> como será que o google armazena tantos dados de forma distribuída?
<felipealmeida> armazenar de forma distribuida não é um problema per se
<felipealmeida> o problema é alta disponibilidade
<insano> com certeza eles tem alta disponibilidade
<felipealmeida> (redundancia e sincronização)
<felipealmeida> sim, mas com certeza eles tem soluções desenvolvidas internamente tb
<insano> primeiro que toda a infra interna deve ser em FC
<felipealmeida> C++ :P
<felipealmeida> FC?
<insano> Fiber
<felipealmeida> fiber channel
<xispirito> o negócio é que cada um constrói sua solução nestas casos
<xispirito> não tem algo pronto
<insano> Então sincronização acaba não sendo um problema
<felipealmeida> bom, é por causa da redundancia
<felipealmeida> independente da infra
<felipealmeida> ele tem que ter meus emails gravados em vários lugares
<insano> xispirito:   verdade, a solução deve ser customizada a cada caso
<felipealmeida> pois se não um HD queima e eles perdem meu email
<felipealmeida> e deve queimar vários por dia
<insano> felipealmeida:   HDs com problemas eles tem uma furadeira especial que detona o HD...
<insano> fica só o buraco
<xispirito> imaginem, dois servers, dai um principal e o outro redundante, dai o proncipal recebe os dados todos e passa ao redundante, dai o server principal cai, o redundante assume, em certo ponto, o principal volta, pega os dados do redundante e assume denovo
<xispirito> se bem feito, dá certo =D
<felipealmeida> xispirito: sim
<felipealmeida> claro, a transação poderia ser em cima de gravar na réplica tb
<felipealmeida> para garantir ainda mais os dados
<xispirito> é .. acho que é por ae insano
<insano> xispirito:   é isso mesmo
<insano> esse é o cenário
<xispirito> bem, a troca de servers pode ser feita por dns como disse o felipealmeida, quanto a sincronização, tem que estudar a melhor forma
<xispirito> mas tendo bem definido cada passo, é só implementar
<sistematico> Isso já existe a pelo menos 20 anos.
<nntp> server socks
<xispirito> sistematico: nomeie os bois =D
<felipealmeida> nntp: o que é server socks? isso? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SOCKS
<insano> Agora, outra questão, digamos que eu tenho um número muito grande de requisições ao web server...
<insano> como fazer o load balancing dos web servers?
<sistematico> xispirito: Spanning Tree, Round Robin, Multi-link Trunking..
<felipealmeida> Round robin é o mais simples
<sistematico> Quando eu tomava sorvete e lambuzava a cara já tinha isso.
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhhuh
<xispirito> sim, mas isto tudo se refere a troca de server, a questão dele é mais a sincronização pelo que entendi
<xispirito> sistematico: enquanto enchiamos as fraldas de merda já tinha C e Unix ..
<xispirito> eu, teoriacamente, teria de ter nascido sabendo C e Unix =D
<sistematico> insano: http://wiki.nginx.org/LoadBalanceExample
<nntp> felipealmeida, eh server sockets desculpe...
<xispirito> nntp: heahuuahaehu
<nntp> eu vou almoçar socks eh pra gente fazer nosso backdoor
<xispirito> e eu me viajando no socks
<xispirito> faz um backdoor com netcat, só para zoar
<felipealmeida> nntp: não sei se ainda sei o que queres dizer
<ilux> sistematico, instalei o nginx no windows
<xispirito> ninguém vai ver
<ilux> como configurá-lo
<ilux> minha porta 80 é bloqueiada pela operadora oi
<sistematico> ilux: Use outra.
<xispirito> 8080 não rola?
<xispirito> é tradição já nestes casos
<sistematico> ilux: www.canyouseeme.org
<ilux> não, não rola 8080
<ilux> eu já vi, sistematico
<sistematico> ilux: tools.pingdom.com
<felipealmeida> alguma porta rola?
<ilux> eu liberei uma porta aqui
<ilux> 32768 rola
<sistematico> ilux: 8000, 8888..
<sistematico> 88, todas essas funcionaram aqui.
<sistematico> Inclusive a 80 :)
<ilux> essas portas estão bloqueadas pela operadora, sistematico
<xispirito> aqui também não dá na 80
<sistematico> ilux: 8000 dificilmente.
<insano> Opa, blz, achei a solução
<felipealmeida> insano: achou?
<insano> DRBD faz exatamente o que eu quero
<ilux> Error: I could not see your service on 189.107.148.152 on port (80) Reason: Connection timed out
<insano> RAID via rede de partições
<ilux> Error: I could not see your service on 189.107.148.152 on port (8080) Reason: Connection refused
<xispirito> agora ele vem com pf, round-robin, carp e postgresql escrevendo em vários servers
<xispirito> ah
<xispirito> esqueçe ^
<sistematico> ilux: Só uma dica, o serviço tem que estar rodando na porta, ok?
<ilux> sistematico, Success: I can see your service on 189.107.148.152 on port (32768) Your ISP is not blocking port 32768
<felipealmeida> insano: ahn, mas isso não é um BD
<ilux> tah, mas é isso que quero saber, sistematico
<ilux> como configurar?
<xispirito> ilux: dai é outro departamento =D
<ilux> é no config do nginx?
<sistematico> (80) Reason: Connection timed out, (8080) Reason: Connection refused, repare que o erro foi diferente.
<insano> felipealmeida:   não, é um serviço que faz RAID em partições de servidores diferentes via rede...
<felipealmeida> insano: e como vc pretende fazer um BD a partir disso?
<ilux> verdade, sistematico
<xispirito> insano: massa, economiza um script =D
<xispirito> e um cron
<ilux> eu não havia prestado atenção às diferenças, sistematico
<xispirito> eu nem lembrei do raid -.-
<insano> felipealmeida:   o SGBD normalmente a gente coloca para armazenar em uma partição separada do HD
<felipealmeida> e vc pretende colocar ele em cima de um RAID de network?
<insano> então o DRBD vai fazer a sincronização dessas partições
<ilux> sistematico, acesse aí http://nanoilux.zapto.org/
<felipealmeida> mas vc não pode colocar dois BDs no mesmo diretório...
<ilux> o que dá?
<insano> xispirito:   sim, sim, sem scripts, já tem o serviço
<felipealmeida> AFAIK
<xispirito> felipealmeida: basicamente 'o conceito que eu estava a falar
<xispirito> #é
<xispirito> só que com menos gambiarra
<xispirito> porque, para tristeza geral, eu faço muita gambiarra =D
<insano> apesar de poder usar um storage, digamos que seja um servidor pobrizinho, sem SAN
<xispirito> até descobrir o certo ..
<felipealmeida> não me parece mto high availability isso aí não, mas sei lá :P
<xispirito> felipealmeida: está exposto ao problema que você falou da sincronização
<insano> o heartbeat vai criar um IP virtual que responde por N servers...
<xispirito> da mesma maneira de antes ..
<insano> xispirito:   mas esses computadores tem que estar conectador via FC diretamente
<xispirito> um ip virtual para um grupo de máquinas .. legal
<sistematico> (lucas@ironhide ~):% nmap nanoilux.zapto.org -> Note: Host seems down. If it is really up, but blocking our ping probes, try -Pn Nmap done: 1 IP address (0 hosts up) scanned in 3.74 seconds
<ilux> blah, eu vou usar o apache
<ilux> o aphache eh masi facil de usar
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhuhuhu
<xispirito> sistematico: e ele não bloqueou pings?
<sistematico> Vai lá.
<ilux> uai, mas eu rodei o nginx ele está carregado no sistema
<insano> apt-cache search drbd
<ilux> mas eu estou aprendendo, xispirito
<xispirito> ou melhor, icmp's
<ilux> eu ainda não sei
<insano> tá disponível nos repositórios já
<ilux> eu já fiz uma rádio online usando o apache uma vez
<ilux> ficou bacaninha
<ilux> passando pelo noip
<xispirito> eu sempre uso apache, de preferencia, o apache um =D
<sistematico> ilux: http://sistematico.no-ip.org:9003
<ilux> tah lento, sistematico
<ilux> 4,5KB/s
<ilux> hehehe
<ilux> oia 10KB/s
<sistematico> ilux: A velocidade é travada.
<xispirito> irráá
<ilux> entendo
<sistematico> ilux: Tenho 50KB de UP, num posso liberar os 50 :\
<ilux> entendo
<sistematico> Senão lasca.
<ilux> certamente
<ilux> vc colocou quanto pra cada user?
<ilux> oopss, saquei
<ilux> esqueci
<sistematico> Já volto.
<carjao> ola pessoal, boa tarde
<carjao> gostaria se alguem puder ajudar  uso  ubuntu 12.04   e estou procurando '' programinha "  para uma loja de carros, alguem pode dar uma dica????
<ilux> eu não entendo, xispirito_off
<ilux> aki conseguiu pingar
<ilux> damm, sistematico saiu
<ilux> alguem alem do guru que também saca sobre webservers?
<ilux> cara
<xispirito> ilux: opa
<xispirito> ilux: você não vai ter problemas em acessar nada na rede interna
<xispirito> a dor começa do roteador para fora
<nntp> ja falei ilux mete na DMZ
<nntp> seu ip local na DMZ
<nntp> dae depois a gente conversa... vo almoçar
<Matheus_Carvalho> buenas gambazada
<Matheus_Carvalho> :D
<Matheus_Carvalho> =X que bando de mal educados =|
<xispirito> irráá
<Matheus_Carvalho> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Matheus_Carvalho> pqp perdi meu case de cds =-X
<Matheus_Carvalho> quem ai quer de presente um cd do RUINDOUS 7?
<xispirito> é ruim
<ilux> okay, nntp
<ilux> vou tentar
<Matheus_Carvalho> nem fala que estou precisando instalar ele aqui numa vm
<ilux> eu quero, Matheus_Carvalho
<Matheus_Carvalho> pq o banrisul só aceita o IE
<ilux> mande pra mim
<Matheus_Carvalho> para fazer os bagulho no banco
<xispirito> Matheus_Carvalho: porque são amadores
<Matheus_Carvalho> sim
<Matheus_Carvalho> mas é pelo banco que a empresa me paga
<ilux> medi, nntp
<Matheus_Carvalho> ai fica complicado
<Matheus_Carvalho> to P da vida com isso
<ilux> fiz o que você falou, nntp
<ilux> meti o ip na dmz
<ilux> Error: I could not see your service on 189.107.148.152 on port (160) Reason: Connection refused
<ilux> vai entender/
<ilux> a porta tah liberada no router
<ilux> uhhhhh
<ilux> vitoria
<ilux> agora deu, nntp
<ilux> VOCÊ É UM GÊNIO
<Matheus_Carvalho> nossa véi...o leitor de dvd do meu note parece que vai arrebenta tudo
<ilux> mas por que funciona dessa forma, nntp?
<ilux> por que tenho que colocar o ip na dmz?
<Matheus_Carvalho> ta fazendo um barulho muito estranho
<ilux> merda, tah funcionando na rede interna
<ilux> nntp ?
<ilux> help, help?
<ilux> hehe
<nntp> ilux, o ip na DMZ  a gente fica com todas as portas abertas dae da pra configurar o sv depois de configurado vc tira ele da dmz e abre so a porta que vc escolher
<Matheus_Carvalho> IAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
<Matheus_Carvalho> *-*
<nntp> ilux, agora se vc nao por na dmz eu nao sei se eh o modem ou eh a conf que ta errado
<ilux> humm
<nntp> ilux, entao vamo eliminar o modem
<nntp> ilux, poe o seu ip da sua maquina na dmz
<ilux> na rede interna fuciona, mas quando vou pro ip externo não dá
<ilux> coloquei jah
<nntp> fala seu ip ae
<nntp> externo
<nntp> www.meuip.com.br
<nntp> entra ae e ve o seu ip externo
<ilux> ok, nntp
<ilux> 189.107.148.152, nntp
<nntp> ilux, qual porta voce colocou na conf do servidor pra ficar listen ?
<ilux> 32768
<ilux> O Firefox não conseguiu estabelecer uma conexão com o servidor 189.107.148.152:32768.
<ilux> que coisa
<nntp> sua porta nao ta aberta nao
<nntp> poe na 7070
<ilux> mas não entendo isso, nntp
<nntp> dar
<ilux> eu testei a porta 32768 no canyouseeme.org
<ilux> e diz que ela está aberta
<nntp> ilux, c tem um arquivo de configuraçao do servidor
<nntp> voce tem que editar ele
<nntp> pra falar que porta que ele vai escutar o protocolo html
<nntp> eh uma linha escrito
<nntp> listen:80
<ilux> sim
<ilux> eu havia mudado pra 32768
<ilux> e depois mudei para 7070
<nntp> voce tem que mudar isso pra 7070 e reniniciar o seu servidor
<ilux> oops, nntp
<ilux> vi uma coisa errada que eu fiz aqui
<ilux> o servidor estava off
<ilux> sorry
<nntp> to sabendo
<nntp> pronto
<nntp> seu servidor ta funcionando
<nntp> Welcome to nginx!
<ilux> na rede interna funciona normal
<nntp> Welcome to nginx!
<nntp> If you see this page, the nginx web server is successfully installed and working. Further configuration is required.
<ilux> vc viu ai?
<nntp> sim
<ilux> aqui tah falhando
<nntp> aqui ta funcionando
<ilux> O Firefox não conseguiu estabelecer uma conexão com o servidor 189.107.148.152:7070.
<nntp> ilux ai vai funcionar assim
<nntp> localhost:7070
<ilux> pq eu não posso visualizar pelo endereço de ip
<ilux> mas ai não eh ver pela net
<ilux> eh ver pela rede interna
<nntp> esse ip eh so serve pra quem ta de fora da sua casa
<ilux> rede interna tah funcionando
<nntp> na internet tmb
<ilux> nntp, mas quando eu fiz meu server de musica, funcionava pelo externo tb
<nntp> eu to vendo seu servidor aqui ilux
<ilux> tem alguma coisa errada, nntp
<ilux> tem algo  me bloqueando
<ilux> o firewall tah off
<nntp> nao tem nada te bloqueando
<ilux> engraçado
<ilux> nntp, veja se funciona assim. nanoilux.zapto.org
<ilux> oops esqueci de colocar o http://nanoilux.zapto.org
<nntp> nao pq voce deve ter setado a porta lah no noip pra 3xxxx
<nntp> se vai ter que mudar agora pra 7070
<ilux> ah tah
<ilux> vou mudar
<nntp> ilux, dae tu abre a porta 7070 no firewall... fecha a outra que tu abriu tira o ip da DMZ... se tiver tudo certo ta funfando seu servidor... pq ele com o ip na dmz ta rodando belezinha
<ilux> como assim
<ilux> tu fala eu colocar o ip local :7070?
<nntp> se tu quiser fechar tua rede
<nntp> nao
<nntp> abrir um nat pra sua rede local com porta 7070
<nntp> lah no modem adsl
<ilux> jah ok
<nntp> abrir porta... virtual server provavelmente chama isso lah
<nntp> dae c pode trirar da dmz
<nntp> pq a dmz ele abre todas as portas
<ilux> ah tah
<ilux> eu deixo selecionado tcp/udp?
<ilux> ou só tcp, nntp?
<nntp> soh tcp
<ilux> feito
<nntp> muda no noip o numero da porta e foi lindo se nao funcionar eh pq vc fez o lance de abrir porta errado no modem ae vai ler o manual ou na net como q faz direito
<ilux> hehe
<ilux> mas eu fiz tudo certo
<ilux> eu acompanhei os tutos do youtube pra esse modem
<nntp> se fez certo vai funcionar
<nntp> pq ja funcionou aqui eu ja vi teu server pelo ip
<nntp> funcionando na porta 7070
<nntp> aqui funcionou
<nntp> entao o servidor ta rodando e ligado na porta 7070
<ilux> yep, tah funcionando
<ilux> agora vou ver pelo no-ip
<ilux> blz, deu, nntp
<ilux> ele redirecionou, nntp
<ilux> eu testei com um proxy aqui
<mwallacesd> E ae galerinha do mal, beleza?
<ilux> nntp, http://nanoilux.zapto.org
<ilux> veja ai
 * mwallacesd manda una alo pra todo mundo!
<nntp> funcionando sim
<ilux> agora acho errado meu browser não escutar meu proprio endereco
<ilux> tah errado isso
<nntp> mwallacesd, fala e
<nntp> ilux, voce so ecutar sua rede interna
<ilux> Não é possível conectar-se O Firefox não conseguiu estabelecer uma conexão com o servidor 189.107.148.152:7070.
<nntp> nao tem como voce escutar seu ip externo
<nntp> impossivel
<ilux> quem diz que não pode? é a estrutura tcp/ip?
<nntp> esse ip so identifica voce pra fora da sua casa dentro da sua casa esse endereço chama localhost
<nntp> ou o ip da sua placa de rede
<nntp> poe troca pelo ip da sua placa de rede ou localhost que funciona
<nntp> esse ip chama externo por isso
<nntp> eh ip pra quem ta fora da rede te ver
<ilux> com localhost, funciona
<nntp> quem ta dentro nao usa ele
<ilux> okay
<nntp> 192.168 tmb vai funcionar
<ilux> isso, nullck
<nntp> o da placa de rede 254.2
<ilux> nntp
<ilux> aham
<ilux> eu vi aqui, nntp
<ilux> nntp, agora quero fazer com que você upe um arquivo pra cá
<ilux> que programa preciso instalar?
<ilux> estou no windows
<nntp> nah ae vai estudar neh meu
<nntp> instala um php sql
<nntp> depois ve ae um lance pronto ae na web qiue faz isso ae
<ilux> hehe, nntp
<ilux> php pra transmissao de arquivo
<ilux> montar servidor php com apache eu sei fazer
<ilux> mas tipo, upar arquivos, quando digo arquivos me refiro a qualquer tipo de arquivo
<paladinn> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<nntp> lol
<nntp> uploader
<nntp> instala ae um uploader
<nntp> kkk
<nntp> e poe pra dentro
<paladinn> ui
<nntp> eu vo da uma cohcilo aqui que eu ganho mais kkk
<nntp> paladinn, assume dae kkk
<ilux> ok, nntp
<ilux> valeu
<paladinn> não joga o BO pra mim
<nntp> ilux, qq coisa tamo ae... flw
<nntp> flw pessoas!
<ilux> hehe, paladinn
<ilux> calma, dude
<ilux> tu sabe tudo oras
<ilux> http://nanoilux.zapto.org
<paladinn> o q vc ker fazer ilux
<ilux> upar arquivos pro server
<ilux> eu quero saber que programas eu tenho que instalar no pc para fazer isso
<ilux> eu jah tenho o servidor rodando
<ilux> o nginx
<ilux> paladinn?
<ilux> caraca, vou ter que viajar cara
<ilux> vou bra BSB
<ilux> fuuiiii
<TuxGirl> hi
<Matheus_Carvalho> HI
<Matheus_Carvalho> Alguem ai tem um carregador Nokia ai para doação?!
<xispirito> Hi TuxGirl
<TuxGirl> xispirito: good afternoon
<Matheus_Carvalho> TuxGirl, here u from?
<TuxGirl> irao, living in brazil now
<xispirito> where in Brazil?
<Ismael> oi
<TuxGirl> xispirito: sao paulo
<TuxGirl> what about you?
<xispirito> TuxGirl: cool, smoke and fireguns =D
<xispirito> TuxGirl: i live in Brazil/Rio Grande Do Sul
<TuxGirl> really? im not a big fan of smoke and fireguns :(
<xispirito> is cool sometimes .. but no aways
<TuxGirl> i dont know grande do sul
<xispirito> in general, people want to go out from Brazil
<TuxGirl> is in rio?
<xispirito> TuxGirl: no, is south of coutry
<xispirito> speeling right i think =D
<TuxGirl> ok
<xispirito> TuxGirl: and you born where?
<TuxGirl> zanjan
<TuxGirl> and you?
<xispirito> ah born here =D
<xispirito> #i
<TuxGirl> so are you brazilian?
<xispirito> zanjam .. sounds like Indian or something like that
<xispirito> TuxGirl: yeah
<TuxGirl> iran
<xispirito> ah, cool
<TuxGirl> but im living in sao paulo now for 3 weeks
<xispirito> here to stay?
<TuxGirl> ill be here for six months
<TuxGirl> to finish my thesis
<xispirito> great
<sistematico> Eu quero Tchu! Eu quero Tcha!
<xispirito> lol, thats Brazil ^
<sistematico> Tchu,tchu,tchu, tcha, tcha!
<xispirito> maybe is time to atomic bomb hit here
<TuxGirl> sorry?
<xispirito> atomic, bomb, hit here
<Sakakibara-Kun> Ola
<sistematico> Olá.
<Sakakibara-Kun> Pra você qual é a melhor distribuição do Linux?
<xispirito> pronto, enchi de iconezinho http://imagebin.org/234471
<xispirito> *-*
<sistematico> Pra mim?
<Sakakibara-Kun> Sim
<vinicius> xispirito: soh no xmonad ai
<xispirito> normal =D
<sistematico> Sakakibara-Kun: Qualquer uma que você se sinta bem.
<sistematico> Sakakibara-Kun: :D
<Sakakibara-Kun> qual você  usa?
<xispirito> o sistematico usa uma que não precisa de wheel para fazer su o.0
<Sakakibara-Kun> qual diferença entre a versao 12.04 para 12.10?
<sistematico> Sakakibara-Kun: Arch Linux, mas eu quase num uso esse PC aqui.
<xispirito> TuxGirl: and yout thesis is about what?
<xispirito> if i can ask ..
<TuxGirl> is in computational neuroscience field
<TuxGirl> i started 3 years ago and im finishing now here in brazil
<Sakakibara-Kun> Sistematico
<xispirito> Brazil is a good filed for studying ipnosis of the masses
<TuxGirl> is more about mathematical modeling my work...
<vinicius> xispirito: that's mean! lol
<Sakakibara-Kun> qual e a diferença entre o ubunto 12.10 e o 12.04?
<vinicius> Sakakibara-Kun: www.ubuntu.com
<xispirito> va diferença é que os pacotes e as confs do novo são mais atuais e condinsentes com a realidade desta data do que a do anterior
<Sakakibara-Kun> mas é melhor?
<xispirito> dai é outra questão
<viniciusarq> Sakakibara-Kun: em q ponto?
<Sakakibara-Kun> nao sei nunca usei o Ubuntu quero saber se emlhorou ou piorou
<viniciusarq> Sakakibara-Kun: ja usou linuxw
<viniciusarq> ?
<Sakakibara-Kun1s> levei Dc
<Sakakibara-Kun1s> mas já usei
<xispirito> Dc?
<xispirito> Double combo?
<Sakakibara-Kun1s> Desconect
<Sakakibara-Kun1s> 12.10 ou 12.04?
<viniciusarq> Sakakibara-Kun: qual a config do pc?
<Sakakibara-Kun1s> 1.60ghz 2gb ram 500gbhd
<Sakakibara-Kun1s> caramba
<viniciusarq> Sakakibara-Kun1s: eu iria de 12.04 se nunca usou linux a fundo.. acho q rola mais liso
<Sakakibara-Kun1s> to sendo dc direto
<sistematico> Eu usaria sempre o último.
<sistematico> :)
<viniciusarq> sistematico: o 12.10 nao tem unity 2d padrao e num pc q provavelemnte tem placa onboard.. nao sei
<Alienado> Sakakibara Kun
<TuxGirl> unity onboarding ram
<TuxGirl> you people mix english and portuguese all the time!
<TuxGirl> its funny :)
<xispirito> TuxGirl: yeah, we mix everithyng o.0
<viniciusarq> TuxGirl: have u seen japanese plp talking?
<viniciusarq> TuxGirl: they're 3 times worse lol
<TuxGirl> viniciusarq: i dont know any japonese..
<TuxGirl> really? oh my
<Alienado> Vinicius
<viniciusarq> TuxGirl: yeah! to say "milk" they say "meeruko"(read as if it were enhlish lol)
<viniciusarq> Alienado: diga
<xispirito> viniciusarq: lol
<TuxGirl> lol
<Alienado> qual distribuição de Linux vc me recomendaria?
<viniciusarq> Alienado = Sakakibara?
<Alienado> sim e pq levei dc
<xispirito> irráá
<viniciusarq> pode ser ubuntu msm eh uma das mais faceis
<sistematico> Pode perguntar! Que eu vou te responder!
<sistematico> Não quero nada com você..
<sistematico> Pode perguntar! Que eu vou te dizer não! Vou procurar outra paixão...
<sistematico> ihu
<Sakakibara> 12.04 ou 12.10
<Sakakibara> ?
<xGrind> Sakakibara: de novo essa pergunta? O
<xGrind> oO
<xGrind> ja vi ela 4 vezes
<sistematico> uhuhuh
<xispirito> lol
<sistematico> Chat da UOL..
<sistematico> Tem MSN? Com webcam?
<xispirito> tetas, eu ouvi tetas? *.*
<xispirito> ah é, não pode aqui, desculpe ..
<sistematico> nomidade?
<xGrind> xispirito: ja usou gentoo?
<sistematico> Engraçado uma americana usando o IP de Santo André.
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhuhuhu
<sistematico> Clássico.
<xispirito> xGrind: já
<darouca> Boa tarde galera, alguém conhece um controle de estoque que funcione via Terminal? Sem gráfico?
<xispirito> xGrind: porque?
<xGrind> xispirito: li q tem q compilar tudo no bichinho pra instalar deixar pronto :D
<xispirito> tem =D
<xispirito> tem uns stages pré compilados e cd de instalação .. mas nunca funcionou 100%
<xispirito> o negócio lá é compilar tudo, via chroot em alguma mídia live
<xGrind> deve ser uma maravilha ;D
<xispirito> depende, se for para colocar dentro de uma calculadora ou torradeira, ele é bom, automatiza a construção personalizada do OS
<xispirito> ou se você quer uma customização minunciosa .. senão é torrar transistor
<TuxGirl> xGrind: i use gentoo!!
<xGrind> TuxGirl: o.O
<TuxGirl> you too?
<xispirito> já volto
<xGrind> TuxGirl: mageia
<TuxGirl> its a mandrake fork, isnt?
<TuxGirl> mandrake or mandriva
<TuxGirl> is the same
<felipealmeida> TuxGirl: você fala português?
<TuxGirl> sorry?
<felipealmeida> TuxGirl: do you speak portuguese?
<TuxGirl> i barely speak english... :(
<felipealmeida> TuxGirl: where are you from?
<TuxGirl> zanjan, iran
<TuxGirl> but living in brazil for now
<tiagoscd> olá
<tiagoscd> de volta a terras brasileiras
<tiagoscd> finalmente :)
<felipealmeida> TuxGirl: how do you handle living in Brazil without speaking portuguese?
<felipealmeida> it seems hard even on tourists
<TuxGirl> i just need talk with my advisor most of the times
<viniciusarq> felipealmeida: that's the same when brazilians go to her country lol
<felipealmeida> that is true
<TuxGirl> and people from lab speak english with me
<TuxGirl> portuguese is so hard to understand :(
<felipealmeida> TuxGirl: where in Brazil do you live?
<TuxGirl> sao paulo, what about you?
<felipealmeida> Rio de Janeiro
<felipealmeida> TuxGirl: USP?
<TuxGirl> i'd love to know the rio, seems to be a beautiful city
<felipealmeida> it is
<felipealmeida> well, most parts at least :P
<TuxGirl> i love girl from ipanema sound
<TuxGirl> garota de ipanema
<felipealmeida> Bossa Nova is a very beatiful musical style
<felipealmeida> quite popular outside brazil too it seems
<TuxGirl> really?
<felipealmeida> I've heard a few musics in hollywood films
<felipealmeida> I find the lyrics are more beautiful in portuguese though :P
<felipealmeida> TuxGirl: I watched a movie called Persepolis, which made me very curious about Iran's persian inherintance
<TuxGirl> most of our culture have a persian origin
<TuxGirl> even our alphabet is persian
<felipealmeida> that's cool. Though I probably have a romantic view of the persian culture, it does amaze me
<TuxGirl> felipealmeida: :)
<nntp> o amor eh lindo mesmo
<nntp> mas eu prefiro as loiras!
<nntp> e os japas no computer
<nntp> vo ali pegar um cafe
<Matheus_Carvalho> Buenas gamzada novamente
<Matheus_Carvalho> huahuahuaa...sou fod =D
<nntp> bem no brasil se chove a luz ou a net cai neh
<nntp> tiagoscd, por onde andastes ?
<tiagoscd> nntp: tava na UDS em Copenhagen
<tiagoscd> cheguei agora pouco em casa
<nntp> tiagoscd, foi produtivo ?:
<kayo> o 12.10 ta tendo mto problema? ou ta tranquilo?
<sistematico_> mplayer http://sistematico.no-ip.org:8003/mpd
<nntp> lol
<sistematico_> nntp: Pra nimar o sábado!
<sistematico_> uhuhuhuhu
<nntp> kayo, eu nao sei te falar nao eu agora dei conta de funcionar direito minha placa de video no 12.4 ta uma uva de estavel
<sistematico_> tiagoscd: Pra você que curte esse tipo de som..
<sistematico_> uhuhu
<nntp> sistematico_, com oq toca isso ?
<sistematico_> Current Listeners: 	1
<sistematico_> Opa!
<sistematico_> nntp: Como assim?
<nntp> no meu firefox nao abre nem no rythimbox
<sistematico_> nntp: http://sistematico.no-ip.org:8003/status.xsl
<sistematico_> nntp: Num Firefox num é pra abrir mesmo.
<sistematico_> Nem no Rhythmbox! uhuhuhuh.
<sistematico_> nntp: No Rhythmbox deve ser mpd.m3u no final.
<nntp> sistematico_, to usando o rhyt pra tocar radio amo a absolute classic rock
<nntp> funfa nao
<nntp> no firefox ta tentando conectar aqui ateh agora
<nntp> mas ta stalted
<sistematico_> nntp: http://sistematico.no-ip.org:8003/mpd.xspf
<nntp> explodiu meu rythmbox
<nntp> lol
<nntp> tava tudo tranquilo por aqui
<nntp> ateh vc aparecer
<Rudolf> maldita inclusão social
<Rudolf> http://g1.globo.com/educacao/enem/2012/noticia/2012/11/estudantes-tiram-fotos-de-provas-sao-expulsos-e-eliminados-do-enem.html
<tiagoscd> nntp: foi bem produtivo
<tiagoscd> estou exausto, mas valeu a pena :)
<tiagoscd> vou tomar um banho agora
<tiagoscd> precisando aqui
<tiagoscd> sistematico_: mais tarde dou uma ouvida nas músicas, preciso descansar um pouco
<tiagoscd> =)
<sistematico_> Ok!
<nntp> tiagoscd, fique a vontade meu :) tamos aqui tmb mais tranquilos hoje por aqui
<sistematico_> nntp: Num tava liberado ni FW!
<nntp> sistematico_, eu nao to conseguindo
<sistematico_> :D
<sistematico_> Tenta agora.
<tiagoscd> nntp: :)
<nntp> sistematico_, virei cobaia lol
<tiagoscd> hasta luego muchachos
<tiagoscd> volto mais tarde
<sistematico_> Vacilei #)
<sistematico_> tiagoscd: Até.
<tiagoscd> o/
<nntp> uve um problema ao adicionar este podcast: Não foi possível verificar o tipo do arquivo: Erro de HTTP: Bad Request. Por favor, verifique o URL: http://sistematico.no-ip.org:8003/mpd.xspf. Você gostaria de adicionar a fonte do podcast mesmo assim?
<sistematico_> nntp: http://sistematico.no-ip.org:8003/mpd.m3u ou http://sistematico.no-ip.org:8003/mpd
<sistematico_> xspf acho que é só pro Windows Media Player.
<nntp> aye
<sistematico_> :P
<nntp> smplayer
<sistematico_> nntp: Aqui acho que dá tbm: http://sistematico.no-ip.org:8003
<paladinn> pode pacotá ?
<nntp> ae sim
<nntp> mpd
<paladinn> Hugo Pena & Gabriel - Robin Hood da Paixão.mp3
<nntp> caralho isso tudo pra escutar um sertanejo universitario
<nntp> tnc
<nntp> lol
<nntp> aeuhaeuhaeuhe
<sistematico_> uhuhu
<sistematico_> Peraí.
<nntp> eu sou da terra do sertanejo e nao gosto de sertanejo mano
<nntp> sou rock and roll
<paladinn> e eu q tava brigando 2 dias pra rolar o iphone4 no ubuntu aqui
<paladinn> agora ta lisão, listando as musicas no rhytmbox e os arquivos e tal
<nntp> paladinn, legal neh ?
<paladinn> orra
<sistematico_> Essa é das boa..
<paladinn> só espeta o iphone que ja lista tudo
<sistematico_> uhuhuhu
<paladinn> liso liso
<nntp> bufferizando den ovo
<sistematico_> nntp: Troquei..
<nntp> lol sim
<nntp> pancadao melhor que sertanejo
<sistematico_> Ah!!
<sistematico_> Essa tu vai curtir!!!
<sistematico_> Certeza!!
<sistematico_> uhuhuhuhu
<nntp> kd o megadeth ?
<sistematico_> AC/DC
<nntp> aaeuhaeuae
<nntp> ac dc legal tmb
<sistematico_> Curtiu?
<nntp> black and black
<nntp> sim
<paladinn> eu curti
<paladinn> integra com o face la
<paladinn> pra clicar no curtir
<paladinn> kkk
<sistematico_> Essa é fera.
<nntp> o ilux vai ficar babando
<sistematico_> Só num pode cutucar que eu num curto.
<paladinn> kkk
<nntp> sistematico_, vc nao vai entrar pelo stream aqui na minha maquina nao ?
<sistematico_> Vo nada.
<sistematico_> Já eu volto.
<Rudolf> enem cansa
<Peste_Bubonica> Rudolf, ??
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: fala jao
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: como vai?
<Matheus_Carvalho> Mais que arrependido
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: chovendo aí em Cravinhos?
<Matheus_Carvalho> mas sussa
<Matheus_Carvalho> :D
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: fui fazer enem para tentar pegar bolsa/desconto/vantagem
<paladinn> enem
<Rudolf> ah nem
<Rudolf> kkkk
<Peste_Bubonica> Rudolf, ow, aqui ainda nao começou a chover, mas não demora
<Peste_Bubonica> Rudolf, foi tudo bem no enem?
<Peste_Bubonica> Rudolf, agora o haddad nao ta mais no ministério da educação
<Peste_Bubonica> o enem deve funcionar :D
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: caiu uma questão do capitão américa
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: quem viu o filme acertou
<Peste_Bubonica> Rudolf, caralho
<Peste_Bubonica> Rudolf, só faltava essa agora
<Peste_Bubonica> ano que vem cai anime japones
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: pois é
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: deve ser das questões fáceis
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: mas veja, é um contexto histórico
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: acho válido
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: povão não lê livro de história mesmo
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: se entender o período histórico do herói tá valendo
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: A estudante Andreza Silva, 18, saiu por volta das 15h05. “Confesso que chutei, achei difícil, estou pernoitada. Ontem fui para o funk na quadra do Salgueiro, acho que nem venho amanha fazer a outra prova porque hoje vou sair de novo”, disse a jovem que conclui o ensino médio no fim desse ano.
<Rudolf> http://g1.globo.com/rio-de-janeiro/noticia/2012/11/apos-mais-de-4h-de-prova-estudante-esquece-de-marcar-cartao-no-enem.html
<jobber> ueauieaiheauiae
<Rudolf> Darwin explica
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: http://noticias.r7.com/cidades/detento-estuprado-por-12-tem-alta-e-vai-para-novo-presidio-03112012
<brzJunior> Galera, alguém sabe me dizer como limpo a cache do "search and replace" do gedit no ubuntu 11.10 ?
<insano> brzJunior:   já verificou o /tmp?
<brzJunior> insano: nao achei nada lá
<Rudolf> brzJunior: find ~/ |grep gedit
<Peste_Bubonica> Rudolf, puta q pariu
<Peste_Bubonica> Rudolf, racharam o BOGA desse
<Peste_Bubonica> nossa
<Peste_Bubonica> o cara era estuprador de criancinhas
<Peste_Bubonica> vixi
<brzJunior> Rudolf: isso lista todos os arquivos com gedit no nome?
<Peste_Bubonica> provou o veneno 12 vezes
<brzJunior> *arquivos e diretórios
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: é
<Peste_Bubonica> é poko
<Peste_Bubonica> certamente nao teve ajuda de ninguem no presidio
<Rudolf> brzJunior: no seu home apenas
<Peste_Bubonica> caso encerrado
<brzJunior> Rudolf:  humm... achei um monte de xml, vou olhar essses aqui
<Peste_Bubonica> Rudolf, mano, vc man ja de wireless?
<Rudolf> brzJunior: pode ser que esteja em ~/.cache
<Rudolf> brzJunior: se existir
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: um cadinho, pq?
<brzJunior> Rudolf: em .cache só tem isso: reviews.ubuntu.com,reviews,api,1.0,reviews,filter,pt_BR,ubuntu,oneiric,any,gedit,page,1,,1f67a3eb6efd1332d736510237ec501b
<Rudolf> brzJunior: bingo
<brzJunior> Rudolf: mas para limpar eu teria que apagar esse arquivo então?
<Rudolf> brzJunior: sugiro não apagar, remova, se funcionar
<Rudolf> brzJunior: já sabe que é ali
<brzJunior> ok
<brzJunior> vou tentar
<Rudolf> brzJunior: tem um programa que chama bleachbit que faz esse tipo de limpeza também
<Peste_Bubonica> Rudolf, mano, é o seguinte
<Peste_Bubonica> Rudolf, tenho uma config classica aqui
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: acho que depois do 5º cara ele nem sentia mas diferença
<Peste_Bubonica> Rudolf, model adsl -> roteador wireless -> me
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: ok
<Peste_Bubonica> Rudolf, eu preciso replicar o sinal deste roteador wireless pra outro
<Peste_Bubonica> Rudolf, é possivel?
<Peste_Bubonica> configurar um AP como se fosse "um repetidor"?
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: sim é possível
<brzJunior> Rudolf: vou tentar o bleachbit que remover o arquivo n funcionou
<Peste_Bubonica> Rudolf, mto complexo? tem que ser roteadores da mesma marca?
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: mas se e somente se os dois suportarem
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: geralmente sim, tem que ser da mesma marca
<Peste_Bubonica> Rudolf, qual é o nome do recurso?
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: com a referida tecnologia
<Peste_Bubonica> isso
<Peste_Bubonica> Rudolf, eu tenho um Dir-600 aqui e quero ver se ele suporta
<tiagoscd> Peste_Bubonica: até onde eu sei seu roteador precisa suportar a tecnologia WDS
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: perae
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: isso, wds
<tiagoscd> e se não me falha o DIR-600 não tem suporte
<Peste_Bubonica> Rudolf, é praticamente um esquema de bridges né?
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: sim, e odeio isso
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: pq na usp tinha
<Peste_Bubonica> Rudolf, funciona?
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: quando caía algum radio
<Peste_Bubonica> :)
<Peste_Bubonica> vixi
<Peste_Bubonica> aqui serão só2
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: os caras não sabiam qual tinha caido
<Peste_Bubonica> se for em bridge, acho q nem precisa ser da mesma marca né?
<insano> Peste_Bubonica:   se não for da mesma marca normalmente dá problema
<brzJunior> Rudolf: falhou, =/
<Rudolf> brzJunior: então não sei, não uso gedit
<Peste_Bubonica> insano, shit
<insano> se for problema de sinal em ambiente fechado, IMHO, é melhor utilizar roteadores e placas com MIMO
<brzJunior> Rudolf:  sem problemas, valeu pela ajuda
<insano> brzJunior:   já tentou o gconf-editor?
 * al4nc4ds http://www.dci.com.br/servicos/anatel-inicia-exigencia-de-velocidade-minima-por-operadoras-id318469.html
<insano> al4nc4ds:   isso já acontece nas operadoras grandes, é só vc testar a velocidade aí e vai ver que eles já fornecem 100%
<brzJunior> insano: acabo de tentar, nao achei nada relacionado n
<insano> brzJunior:   deixa eu ver se acho aqui
<insano> brzJunior:   vai em /apps
<insano> vê se tu encontra alguma coisa lá
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: vai ligar a bridge com cabo da lan para lan?
<brzJunior> insano: nada, procureo no gedit-2
<brzJunior> e nada
<Rudolf> brzJunior: google?
<paladinn> :D
<brzJunior> Rudolf: já procurei por lá, o mais próximo foi http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1690492 mas não funcionou nada aq
<paladinn> nada
<insano> brzJunior:   vai pelo dconf-editor
<insano> org.gnome.gedit
<insano> state
<insano> history-entry
<insano> depois set to default
<Peste_Bubonica> Rudolf, entao
<Peste_Bubonica> Rudolf, quero conectar os 2 AP's via Wireless
<Peste_Bubonica> nao tenho como passar um cabo entre eles
<Peste_Bubonica> até pq, se tivesse como, nem usaria bridge...
<Peste_Bubonica> ia fazer o roteador 2 virar cliente do 1
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: acho que vai ter que descolar outro ap
<Peste_Bubonica> e ate usar outro SSID dele
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: que suporte WDS
<Peste_Bubonica> Rudolf, nem tem problema
<Peste_Bubonica> Rudolf, mas teria q ter 2 caras que suportem isso?
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: é cliente?
<Peste_Bubonica> ou só o que ficar em bridge?
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: sim
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: o WDS acontece nos dois
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: os dois precisam suportar
<Peste_Bubonica> vixi
<brzJunior> insano:  nem funcionou, já tava em branco as entradas
<insano> brzJunior:   então reinicia o gedit
<brzJunior> insano: desinstalar e instalar ?
<insano> brzJunior:   isso significa que já tinha apagado as entradas
<insano> brzJunior:   não, fecha e abre novamente
<paladinn> nossa listar e mexer nos 30G de musica no linux fico bem mais rapido q o itunes lentão... =P
<brzJunior> insano:  nada
<insano> brzJunior:   testei aqui e funcionou
<insano> tenta novamente
<insano> com o dcon-editor
<brzJunior> mas então, o problema é quando clica no dropdown da opção de substituir e aparece lá os registros que você já procurou...
<brzJunior> o teste que você fez, foi em cima disso?
<insano> sim
<brzJunior> insano: abri o dconf-editore e fui at[e o history-entry mas agora nao consigo nem clicar no set-as-default
<insano> brzJunior:   vc está com o gedit aberto?
<brzJunior> fechado
<insano> brzJunior:   então não sei o que pode ter acontecido
<insano> aqui funciona normalmente
<brzJunior> qual é o seu ubuntu?
<insano> brzJunior:   bixo, fecha e abre novamente o dconf
<brzJunior> abrir com $?
<insano> sim
<brzJunior> pronto, tá aberto
<Rudolf> he
<Peste_Bubonica> Rudolf, http://infodepot.wikia.com/wiki/D-Link_DIR-6**_Step-by-step_guide_to_Repeater_Bridge
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: são dois d-link?
<Peste_Bubonica> vou terminar de ler
<Peste_Bubonica> mas acho q sim
<brzJunior> insano:
<Peste_Bubonica> router B = dd-wrt installed router...tested with build 14311
<SamWeasley> Oi!
<insano> brzJunior:   faz denovo a parada
<SamWeasley> Estou com um problema com o Samba
<SamWeasley> Não consigo imprimir nada em uma impressora compartilhada.
<SamWeasley> Ela está visível para o sistema
<SamWeasley> E consigo no mesmo servidor compartilhar dados
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: é, dd-wrt tem wds
<brzJunior> insano: nem funcionou, agora eu alterei para um valor qualquer, tentei ver se tinha alterado alguma coisa no gedit e nada. Voltei para o 'SET AS DEFAULT' e fui no gedit, e não acontece unada
<brzJunior> =/
<Rudolf> insano: não sabe, não sabe
<insano> então não sei
<Rudolf> euheuiehiueh
<Rudolf> brzJunior: /join #gedit
<insano> Rudolf:   pois é, meu negócio é vim hehehe
<Rudolf> insano: me too
<Rudolf> insano: sem falar que gedit exige "introspection"
<Rudolf> insano: tremenda zica
<brzJunior> Rudolf:  ninguém lá...
<brzJunior> po
<brzJunior> to achando que vou desinstalar o gedit
<brzJunior> e usar outro
<Rudolf> brzJunior: hueheiuheiuhe
<insano> Rudolf:   vim rulez
<brzJunior> notepad++
<Rudolf> brzJunior: use vi
<brzJunior> vim?
<Rudolf> brzJunior: é windows?
<Peste_Bubonica> Rudolf, entao
<Peste_Bubonica> mas parece que apenas um precisa do dd-wrt
<Peste_Bubonica> e parece que ainda é possivel aplicar esse firmware no dir-600
<brzJunior> Rudolf:  nada, ubuntu
<tiagoscd> Peste_Bubonica: para versão do DIR-600 que testei ele não tinha o dd-wrt
<tiagoscd> tomara que tenha para a sua
<tiagoscd> :)
<sistematico> brzJunior: O que aconteceu?
<brzJunior> sistematico: fala ae, nem vi vc entrando
<brzJunior> sistematico:  tava tentando limpar o histórico do "substituir" do gedit
<Peste_Bubonica> tiagoscd, o meu é o dir-600
<Peste_Bubonica> nao sei se de alguma versão específica
<brzJunior> Rudolf:  cara, instalei o vim pelo terminal. Não tem GUI ?!
<Rudolf> brzJunior: amem
<Rudolf> brzJunior: gvim
<MarconM> opa
<MarconM> galera do mal
<sistematico> Rudolf: Com o vim ele vai se embananar todo, seria melhor o nano ou algo mais simples.
<Rudolf> sistematico: libreoffice?
<sistematico> Sei lá.
<Rudolf> nem eu
<Rudolf> ele que encontre algo que funcione para ele
<Peste_Bubonica> tiagoscd, vc fala a revisão do hardware?
<Rudolf> tem tantos
<sistematico> Rudolf: BTW, estamos aqui pra ajudar.
<sistematico> :)
<Rudolf> sistematico: ajudar, não pegar no colo e fazer naninha
<sistematico> Depende do que você considera isso.
<Rudolf> frango!
<sistematico> Frango? Que frango? Assado?
<sistematico> Almoçando?
<tiagoscd> Peste_Bubonica: sim, exatamente
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhu
<Peste_Bubonica> tiagoscd, o meu é o B2
<Peste_Bubonica> Hardware version b2
<tiagoscd> eu nem lembro qual era o que eu tinha
<tiagoscd> mas acho que era C3
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: perdeu!
<tiagoscd> tomara que tenha suporte para o seu
<tiagoscd> :)
<sistematico> brzJunior: Qual a versão do gEdit?
<sistematico> brzJunior: O meu não tem esse histórico que você diz.
<brzJunior> sistematico: 3.2.3, quando vc vai em "substituir" (ctrl+h), as palavras que você preencheu ficam memorizadas
<Peste_Bubonica> Rudolf, uai, pelo que consta aqui é suporado
<Peste_Bubonica> "suportado"
<Peste_Bubonica> KA2DIR300B1 é o FCC ID
<Peste_Bubonica> http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Supported_Devices
<Peste_Bubonica> ta na lista :D
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: cuidado
<Peste_Bubonica> Rudolf, pode dar fezes?
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: sempre
<Peste_Bubonica> vixi
<sistematico> brzJunior: Selecione elas, parando o mouse em cima e aperte delete.
<Peste_Bubonica> Rudolf, pq?
<Peste_Bubonica> Rudolf, merdas irrecuperáveis?
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: do tipo "brickar" o ap
<Peste_Bubonica> tem 4MB de flash, e 32 de ram
<brzJunior> sistematico: nao funfa, são as palavras que estão listadas no dropdown que eu quero apagar
<Peste_Bubonica> Rudolf, vixi... será que arrisco hein?
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: quem tem * tem medo e treme
<Peste_Bubonica> se esse cara der certo, o dd-wrt, aparentemente, posso comprar outro dir-600
<Peste_Bubonica> ou qualquer outro
<Peste_Bubonica> e usar como roteador
<Peste_Bubonica> e esse dir-600 eu boto pra fazer a replicação
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: sim, concordo
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: mas é sempre dedos cruzados
<sistematico> Rudolf: Aquele cara lá eu nem cumprimento, antipático bagaray.
<sistematico> Sai fora.
<Peste_Bubonica> Rudolf, auhauhuhauha.. vamos testar... vou arriscar
<sistematico> :\
<Rudolf> sistematico: é, o udk é lenda
<sistematico> Rudolf: Se viu? Você cumprimentou o cara na moral, e ele vem te zuando?
<Rudolf> sistematico: mas como disse lá, a simpatia dele é marca registrada
<sistematico> Palhaçada isso sim.
<sistematico> :\
<vinicius> opa
<viniciusarq> tarde
<Rudolf> sistematico: digamos que trabalhar no google te deixa um pouco "orgulhoso"
<sistematico> Pouco? Bastantantão!
<sistematico> Já era antes.
<Rudolf> sistematico: pois é
<Rudolf> sistematico: mas deixa, a vida cuida de chamar de volta a realidade
<sistematico> Verdade.
<sistematico> brzJunior: Não tenho idéia de como te ajudar.
<sistematico> brzJunior: Mas posso te indicar duas excelentes alternativas ao gEdit.
<sistematico> brzJunior: Se quiser, é claro.
<brzJunior> sistematico:  sem problemas, esse do gedit eu vou deixar assim mesmo.
<brzJunior> sistematico:  eu to com um problema agora do xulrunner
<sistematico> brzJunior: Leafpad e Mousepad.
<sistematico> brzJunior: sudo apt-get install leafpad
<insano> sistematico:   vc não gosta do sublime?
<brzJunior> eu baixei no site, extraí mas não sei como instalá-lo
<sistematico> brzJunior: Gostará :)
<brzJunior> insano:  sublime também é show
<Peste_Bubonica> Rudolf, vou tentar
<Peste_Bubonica> auhahua
<sistematico> insano: Não.
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: mano, que passa na cabeça de uma amega tirar foto da prova do ENEM
<Peste_Bubonica> Rudolf, merda
<Peste_Bubonica> total
<insano> brzJunior:   http://www.webupd8.org/2011/03/sublime-text-2-ubuntu-ppa.html
<brzJunior> insano:  thanx
<insano> brzJunior:   youre welcome
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: povão já compromete 13°
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: o capeta sorri
<Peste_Bubonica> Rudolf, vixi
<Peste_Bubonica> Rudolf, jamais
<Peste_Bubonica> eu to fazendo um cachinha pra levar na praia
<Peste_Bubonica> quero levar 1500 reais pra gastar la
<Peste_Bubonica> vou ficar 10 dias, entao, tomei como max uns 150 reau por dia
<Peste_Bubonica> nao vou comprar nada esse final de ano
<Peste_Bubonica> Rudolf, mano, vou resetar a parada aqui
<Peste_Bubonica> deseje-me sorte
<Rudolf> boa sorte jão
<Peste_Bubonica> uhauhauha
<Peste_Bubonica> fui
<insano> nginx ou apache? tô vendo todo mundo usando nginx...
<sistematico> nginx muito mais veloz.
<sistematico> Tipo 1.000.000 de x..
<insano> sistematico:   bom saber
<insano> acho que vou começar a abandonar o apache
<sistematico> Apache is like Microsoft Word, it has a million options but you only need six. Nginx does those six things, and it does five of them 50 times faster than Apache.
<sistematico> Isso quem falou foi o criador do Wordpress.
<Fisico> Rudolf pare de somar naquelas contas lá! Enfim!!!!!!!
<Rudolf> Fisico: parabens
<Fisico> nossa, q suor
<Fisico> q dureza
<Fisico> e o prazo final era dia 1
<Fisico> kkk
<Fisico> como foi feriado
<Fisico> vou entregar na segunda de manhazinha
<Rudolf> Fisico: enem
<Fisico> kkkk
<Rudolf> Fisico: amanha tem mais
<Rudolf> Fisico: ontem coçando
<Fisico> verdade Rudolf e o enem, como foi?
<Fisico> gabaritou?
<Rudolf> Fisico: jura
<Rudolf> Fisico: quimica nunca foi meu forte
<Fisico> qumica é chato mesmo viu Rudolf
<Fisico> ;/
<Rudolf> Fisico: enem prima por ser confuso
<Rudolf> Fisico: mas vamos ver
<Fisico> e longo Rudolf
<Rudolf> Fisico: não estou entrando na faculdade
<Rudolf> Fisico: quero ver se pego prouni
<Fisico> para quem está descansado e tem vida de playboy
<Fisico> com certeza
<Fisico> sei
<Rudolf> Fisico: 985R$ pesa
<Rudolf> Fisico: heheheheh
<Rudolf> Fisico: se tirar uns 25% a 50%
<Fisico> porra!
<Rudolf> Fisico: vai ficar melhor
<Fisico> caraca Rudolf
<Fisico> vc paga isso?
 * Fisico corre
<Rudolf> Fisico: sim
<Fisico> nossa
<xispirito> paga isto para que?
<Rudolf> Fisico: por isso trabalho
<Rudolf> xispirito: faculdade
<Fisico> q caro hein Rudolf
<xispirito> creedo
<Rudolf> Fisico: pois é
<Rudolf> Fisico: e vejo cada coisa
<Rudolf> Fisico: mas falta opção mesmo
<Rudolf> Fisico: as mais baratas são piores
<xispirito> mas deve ser a faculdade que a rainha da inglaterra fez curso, não é possível ..
<Rudolf> xispirito: nem tanto
<Rudolf> xispirito: mas não é a mais barata
<Fisico> Rudolf nossa, mas eu pensava q vc pagava uns 500 no máximo e ainda tinha bolsa lá
<Fisico> credo
<Fisico> q dureza
<Rudolf> Fisico: digamos que esse é o preço dos meus erros
<Rudolf> Fisico: não pedi nada
<Rudolf> Fisico: nem tinha feito enem
<xispirito> Rudolf: eu não pago isto nem sob ameaça de morte, não posso apoiar algo assim
<Fisico> ai vc paga o inglês e passa bem o mês hein Rudolf
<Rudolf> Fisico: vida de casado
<Fisico> e ainda vc paga aluguel né Rudolf
<Rudolf> Fisico: é
<Fisico> nossa...
<Rudolf> Fisico: sobra muito não
<Fisico> q dureza
<Rudolf> uehieuhieuhieuhieuhe
<Fisico> kkkk
<Rudolf> comer algo
<sistematico> Aqui Medicina custa R$2.400,00
<sistematico> Sem os livros, alimentação..
<sistematico> Uma pechincha.
<sistematico> uhuhuhu
<xispirito> isto é segregar, não?
<sistematico> xispirito: Meio pesado né?
<sistematico> Eu estudei lá, só que meu curso era R$780,00
<xispirito> sistematico: sim, 90% da população não pode pagar isto
<sistematico> xispirito: 99%.
<xispirito> pois é, devia ter uma lei contra isto
<sistematico> xispirito: Era esse preço, em 2002, hoje deve ser bem mais caro..
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhu
<sistematico> xispirito: www.uniderp.br
<felipealmeida> uniderp? lol
<xispirito> o Brasil prega muito fazer por educação, mas contuna inacessível para muitos
<xispirito> não sei se estou errado .. mas não e um absurdo instrução ser tão caro?
<Peste_Bubonica> tiagoscd,
<sistematico> felipealmeida: Universidade para o Desenvolvimento do Estado e da Região do Pantanal.
<sistematico> uhuhu
<Peste_Bubonica> tiagoscd, rolou o dd-wrt aqui
<felipealmeida> hauhuahuahua
<sistematico> felipealmeida: Sério.
<felipealmeida> hueahuaehueauhea, eu vi! no google kkk
<felipealmeida> uniderp é foda huahuahau
<xispirito> para o desenvolvimento ainda ..
<xispirito> ehuaehuaehua
<sistematico> felipealmeida: Se fundiu com a Anhangüera.
<Peste_Bubonica> tiagoscd, agora basta comprar um outro AP qualquer e usar este com dd-wrt como bridge
<shadowdf> e ai meu povo
<shadowdf> tudo na paz
<xispirito> aha http://www.freeiconsdownload.com/Free_Downloads.asp?id=284
<sistematico> Fulano: Agora vai!
<Fulano> fala meu amigo, você por aqui! risos
<sistematico> Fulano: http://ix.io/3j2
<Fulano> é cada site engraçado eheh
<xispirito> cai ¬¬
<sistematico> Fulano: Esse aí é quase 100% de certeza de não bugar!
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhuhu
<sistematico> Fulano: ix é novidade :)
<Fulano> veremos!
<Fulano> hoje eu apaguei o cgmail antigo
<sistematico> Salva como cgmail.shar
<sistematico> sh cgmail.shar
<sistematico> Isso recriará meu ambiente aí.
<sistematico> Acho q o erro era no USE_GNOME= pygnomedesktop
<sistematico> Acho...
<Fulano> certo, deixa eu entrar como root
<sistematico> sh cgmail.shar && cd cgmail && make install
<xispirito> que isto i faz?
<xispirito> #ai
<sistematico> xispirito: https://launchpad.net/cgmail/
<Fulano> até agora tudo bem!
<sistematico> Uia!
<Fulano> ===>  Checking if mail/cgmail already installed
<sistematico> Frio na barriga.
<xispirito> é um projeto morto pelo que diz no cabeçalho
<Fulano> cd /root/cgmail/work/cgmail-0.6.2 && ./waf install
<Fulano> Project not configured (run 'waf configure' first)
<Fulano> *** Error code 1
<Fulano> Stop in /root/cgmail.
<sistematico> humm.
<Fulano> sistematico: devo rodar esse waf primeiro?
<xispirito> waf, lol
<sistematico> Bugou.
<sistematico> Não.
<xispirito> é o mesmo som de um sarrafo cortando o ae
<xispirito> #ar
<sistematico> Vou corrigir(de novo).
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhu
<Fulano> eheheh
<sistematico> tá osso.
<xispirito> massa http://www.freeiconsdownload.com/Free_Downloads.asp?id=67
<Fulano> mas é assim mesmo, eu vejo os desenvolvedores lá do trampo como sofrem
<Fulano> um projeto roda certinho na máquina deles
<Fulano> no cliente daá pau
<xispirito> é normal
<xispirito> os sistemas de hoje são muito abstratos e grandes .. é muito no que pensar
<sistematico> https://aur.archlinux.org/packages.php?ID=54739
<Fulano> xispirito:pode crer
<sistematico> Eu mantenho o mesmo app pro Arch Linux.
<sistematico> xispirito: Fica frio, eu já contactei o developer, eu vou seguir com o projeto.
<sistematico> Gosto bastante do Cgmail, não vou deixa-lo morrer.
<xispirito> sistematico: massa, sorte na empreitada
<Fulano> xispirito:vc é da época da Brasnet, não é?
<sistematico> Já debugguei bastante pra ele rodar aqui mesmo.
<xispirito> Fulano: não
<Fulano> ah, tinha um cara com nick igual ao seu lá
<willianalberto> Boa noite, estou com o mesmo problema que o cara aqui: http://askubuntu.com/questions/207652/unable-to-connect-via-mobile-broadband-but-its-detected-12-10 , meu modem é um Olivetto Olicard 155, alguem conhece alguma solução?
<xispirito> é provável que tenha tido um xispirito lá, tem um monte, já pensei em mudar .. mas todo mundo me acha por este nick
<xispirito> já me perguntaram até porque xinguei no yahoo respostas -.-
<xispirito> nunca tive no yahoo respostas
<Fulano> sahahah
<Fulano> deve ser de algum personagem famoso este seu nick, não?
<Fulano> eheheh
<xispirito> el chavo, isso isso isso
<nntp> ta que nem eu
<nntp> pessoal me conhece da brasnet tmb
<xispirito> nntp: todo mundo deve te perguntar as horas
<nntp> lol
<xispirito> aehuahuaehuaehuaehuaehuaehueahua
<nntp> meu eu nao sou ntp
<nntp> sou nntp
<nntp> eh diferente
<Fulano> nntp: pelo menos nos canais que eu frequentava nunca te vi
<nntp> deveria perguntar as noticias
<xispirito> ah mas de relançe vira ntp
<nntp> negativo
<nntp> nn
<Fulano> nntp = news network protocol
<nntp> nntp
<Fulano> nntp = usado na Usenet
<nntp> sim
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhuhu
<nntp> huhuhuh
<Fulano> eu era rato de Usenet!
<nntp> ntp eh o cacilds
<nntp> hahaha
<nntp> eu uso ateh hoje fulano
<Fulano> eu era o maior troll do soc.culture.brasil , rs
<nntp> rs
<sistematico> nntp: Não é da época do xispirito, ele é da nova geração.
<Fulano> nntp: sério ainda existe aquilo lá? maneiro
<xispirito> sou =D
<sistematico> xispirito: Isso não se usa mais, simplesmente ignore pequeno gafanhoto!
<nntp> Fulano, tem sim so baixar o reader e conectar num sv pub recomendo o eternal-september
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuh
<xispirito> sistematico: eu li estes tempos uns posts lá
<nntp> eternal-setptember Fulano so ir lah na pagina e fazer o cadastro
<nntp> agora a usenet foi meio que incorporada pelo googlenews
<xispirito> a briga do tannembaum com o linus sobre micro kernel
<xispirito> aha
<Fulano> isso é o que, um leitor de news público?
<nntp> eternal-september eh o servidor onde vc vai conectar na usenet
<Fulano> ah sim sim
<nntp> Fulano, no brasil nao tem mais free
<nntp> soh pagos
<Fulano> saquei, saquei...
<Fulano> que merda, hein!
<nntp> brasil acabou com o irc e o nntp
<nntp> sim
<nntp> sistematico, eh da epoca do gopher
<nntp> lol
<nntp> irrrr
<Fulano> na verdade o nntp nunca "pegou" efetivamente por aqui, pelo menos nunca vi um servidor brazuca conectado na Usenet
<nntp> Fulano, toda facu tinha
<xispirito> eu contínuo achando o irc o melhor sistema de chat já inventado
<nntp> Fulano, as federais
<nntp> xispirito, isso eh verdade
<Fulano> ah, não peguei essa época
<Fulano> xispirito: concordo... todos os sistemas de chat atuais são baseados no irc
<xispirito> Fulano: o qu eu não gosto nos sistemas "atuais" é que eles separam pessoas, não unem
<nntp> xispirito, mas a ideia eh essa mesma.. mais facil de controlar pessoas separadas do que juntas
<Fulano> pode crer
<xispirito> é por isto que uso irc =D
<nntp> bem vo voltar aos estudos aqui
<xispirito> túnel do tempo http://www.ict.griffith.edu.au/anthony/icons/
<xispirito> 0.0
<nntp-off> Unidades de valores EM são as mais complicadas de se trabalhar. Ela é abstrata e arbitária.
<ewerton> por favor, alguem pode me ajudar sobre o linuxmint 13?
<ewerton> nao consigo instalar nenhum jogos que contenham as extensões .bin e .run
<ewerton> ninguem pode me ajudar?
<xGrind> ewerton: eae
<ewerton> e ai, fmz
<ewerton> é sobre o mint, rsrs, ainda nao consegui instalar jogos com extensões .bin e .run
<paladinn> jogos == windows
<xGrind> ewerton: da uma olhada http://ubuntex.blogspot.de/2009/05/instalando-arquivos-run-no-ubuntu.html
<nntp-off> lol paladinn
<xGrind> paladinn: steam == jogos
<nntp-off> chmod
<paladinn> sim
<nntp-off> lol
<paladinn> no meu notebook é só dual boot
<xGrind> steam == ubuntu
<xGrind> ubuntu == windows?
<paladinn> windows7 - ubuntu e no outro windows7 - debian
<paladinn> ah instala windows pra jogar =P
<paladinn> jogos varios mmo, não da pra largar mão do windão
<paladinn> mas tirei tudo quanto é trampo do windows, é só jogos... e deixo a workstation pro ubuntu~debian
<xGrind> só tenho windows aki, por causa do access
<paladinn> kkkk
<paladinn> ah eu tenho por causa do diablo, starcraft, counter strike... vixi varios jogos kkkk
<nntp-off> starcraft 1 ?
<xGrind> paladinn: qual distro usa?
<nntp-off> eu tenho starcraft 1
<nntp-off> amo
<paladinn> 1 e 2
<nntp-off> nwn tmb
<paladinn> 1 normal e bw
<insano> ewerton:   já tentou #linuxmint?
<nntp-off> cs source e bo
<paladinn> é sim
<nntp-off> meu eh normal
<nntp-off> 1
<nntp-off> go
<paladinn> source roda liso no meu i5
<nntp-off> source roda qq maquina
<paladinn> 1 é dahora tb, jogo o 1 e o bw pra não perder a pratica
<paladinn> nao roda qq maquina nao no grafico full =P
<nntp-off> sc eu gosto tem tempo q nao jogo
<paladinn> bora um treininho nntp-off  =D
<nntp-off> depois
<nntp-off> nao eh fast nao neh ?
<nntp-off> sou das antigas BGH
<paladinn> nao... vamos depois mesmo
<nntp-off> the big game hunters
<nntp-off> aeuheau
<paladinn> nao manjo
<nntp-off> nossa
<nntp-off> o mapa mais loco de sc que ja rolou no mundo
<nntp-off> bgh
<ewerton> pessoal, eu fazia assim, windows pra jogos e linux pessoal, mas quando formatei o win7, ele tirou minha opção de entrar no ubuntu
<nntp-off> procura ae no hangar
<ewerton> e nao conseguir voltar :(
<paladinn> ewerton arruma o GRUB
<nntp-off> ewerton vc nao gosta de linux
<ewerton> como arruma o grub?
<nntp-off> paladinn, BGH vo trabalhar aqui flw
<paladinn> falou bom trampo
<paladinn> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=corrigir+boot+windows+linux
<ewerton> eu sei como corrigir
<ewerton> mas comigo nao funcionou
<ewerton> eu devo instalar o ubuntu pelo windows, ou fora do windows?
<paladinn> formata tudo
<paladinn> instala windows depois ubuntu
<ewerton> to fudido se ter que fazer isso toda hora
<ewerton> windows dá pau direto
#ubuntu-br 2012-11-04
<tiagoscd> boa noite pessoas
<tiagoscd> :)
<lipearu> noite
<lipearu> tiagoscd: vc trabalha na UFSC?
<tiagoscd> lipearu: infelizmente :P
<lipearu> kkkk
<lipearu> pq infelizmente?
<tiagoscd> você trabalha ou estuda lá?
<lipearu> bolsista?
<lipearu> estudo
<lipearu> mas no pólo de Araranguá
<tiagoscd> lipearu: entendi
<tiagoscd> :)
<lipearu> :o)
<lipearu> alguem sabe se o notepad++ funciona no ubuntu 12.04 x64?
<tiagoscd> lipearu: sei não, prefiro o vim, hehe
<lipearu> gosto do notepad++
<nntp-off> usa geany
<nntp-off> muito bom editor
<tiagoscd> mas creio que deve funcionar tranquilamente
<nntp-off> geany similar ao notepad++
<lipearu> nntp-off: vi aki. parece ser legal. vou baixar pra testar. vlww
<lipearu> tiagoscd: vc estuda na UFSC de floripa?
<nntp-off> lipearu, disponha :
<nntp-off> :)
<tiagoscd> lipearu: eu trabalho na UFSC e estudo na UDESC
<lipearu> hmmm
<lipearu> eh ki tinha visto la na latinoware alguma coisa no seu curriculo sobre a ufsc
<tiagoscd> uhum
<Birex> oi
<DanePF> Boa noite pessoal
<Matheus_Carvalho> Boa noite a todos
<cauue4> boa noite
<nntp> Hal
<ilux> galera, isso só ratifica o que eu já pensava: http://www.bbc.co.uk/portuguese/noticias/2012/11/121024_corrupcao_lista_mdb.shtml
<ilux> o brasileiro é corrupto
<ilux> LoL
<nntp> politico eh o reflexo do povo
<ilux> nntp: mas nem todo mundo exerga dessa forma
<ilux> há pessoas que acham que os políticos vem de marte ou outro planeta
<ilux> acreditam, nntp , que apenas os politicos sao corruptos
<nntp> esses sao os corruptos
<ilux> quuando, na realidade, é o povo é quem permite a corrupção
<ilux> nntp: as ongs de transparencia dizem que estão otimistas em relação ao brasil
<ilux> porque o jovem está discutindo mais sobre o assunto
<ilux> segundo, eles os jovens só se interessavam por festas
<ilux> hoje, mudou
<ilux> a realidade, é de um jovem mais preocupado com a vida política do país
<ilux> custo da corrupção no brasil????
<ilux> 24,5 milhões de alunos das séries iniciais do ensino fundamental 160 milhões de cestas básicas 918 mil casas populares do Programa Minha Casa Minha Vida II
<ilux> fonte bbc.co.uk
<ilux> é mais de 50bilhões de reais perdidos por ano
<Rudolf> ilux: perdidos onde?
<ilux> em corrupção
<ilux> eh um absurdo
<Rudolf> ilux: normal
<Rudolf> ilux: país corrupto, merece os políticos que tem
<Rudolf> ilux: infelizmente não se pensa muito na coletividade por aqui
<ilux> eu acho esse modo de pensar errado, Rudolf
<ilux> temos que mudar
<Rudolf> ilux: não disse que temos que ser assim
<ilux> eh o individualismo acentua a corrupcao
<Rudolf> ilux: só digo que não vai surgir político salvador
<Rudolf> ilux: eles são reflexo da população que os elege
<ilux> realmente
<ilux> cara, vou ter que sair
<Rudolf> ilux: até
<ilux> conversamos qdo chegar
<Rudolf> vou fazer enem
<kernel> vai fazer nenem?
<kernel> o.O
<Rudolf> é
<Rudolf> segundo dia
<kernel> kkkkkkkk
<Rudolf> kernel: tinha um cara no #C4LL ontem achando que eu e vc éramos a mesma pessa
<Rudolf> pessoa
<Rudolf> kernel: um tal de s0nic, conhe?
<Rudolf> conhece?
<Rudolf> fome!
<kernel> Rudolf, eu vi ele falando
<kernel> kkkkkk
<nntp> hal ae galera bom dia ... de suve na lagoa!
<Rudolf> nntp: dia
<kernel> suave na nave :)
<kernel> de boa na lagoa :)
<nntp> lol
<ThiagoCMC> firmeza na represa...
<ThiagoCMC> :P
<Rudolf> essa é nova
<ThiagoCMC> lol
<Fisico> alguém ai sabe onde encontro a trabução pt-br do windows?
<Rudolf> Fisico: heuheiuehieuheiuhieuh
<Fisico> hehe
<Fisico> Rudolf preparado para a prova?
<Rudolf> não
<Rudolf> mas fazer o que
<Rudolf> tem que encarar
<Fisico> prova chata, eu me lembro bem...
<Fisico> dureza
<Rudolf> extensa
<Rudolf> redação
<Rudolf> cruzes
<Rudolf> bom, fui
<Rudolf> bom domingo proces
<pedor> oi bomdia, tentei utilizar um ppa do skrooge no kubuntu e agora ele não baixa mais dos repositórios oficiais do ubuntu. Ele baixa diretamente do debian. como eu conserto isso?
<paladinn> editando seu source.list
<pedor> paladinn: e como faço isso?
<paladinn> google tio
<tiagoscd> pedor: você está usando o Kubuntu?
<tiagoscd> pedor: é só apertar Alt+F2
<felipealmeida> bom dia
<tiagoscd> e digitar
<tiagoscd> kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<tiagoscd> copiar o conteúdo de dentro dele e colar em http://paste.ubuntu.com
<tiagoscd> aí manda o link que dou uma olhada :)
<tiagoscd> felipealmeida: bom dia o/
<felipealmeida> :)
<sistematico> Dormingo.
<sistematico> Boa tarde.
<felipealmeida> boa tarde
<paladinn> alguem de slack ai
<sistematico> paladinn: Arch Linux e FreeBSD aqui.
<sistematico> paladinn: Algum problema com o Slackware?
<paladinn> vo instala no meu note pra ficar dual com windows... nunca instalei
<sistematico> paladinn: Porque o Slackware?
<paladinn> ja to usando ubuntu nesse , tentei o debian e meu wireless nao tem driver... o linux mint deu pau já na instalação quando foi instalar o grub, o windows nao deixou kkk
<paladinn> ai vo colocar o slack...
<sistematico> paladinn: Usei Slackware por 5 anos, acho que você vai ter mais dor de cabeça do que no Debian, sei lá.
<sistematico> paladinn: Bem mais..
<sistematico> paladinn: Qual é sua placa Wireless?
<Hyuristyle> hello
<paladinn> atheros
<sistematico> paladinn: Modelo?
<paladinn>  AR9485 Wireless Network Adapter
<Hyuristyle> alguém sabe como eu posso instalar softwares recentes em uma versão antiga do ubuntu, como  o ubuntu 9.10?
<sistematico> paladinn: http://packages.debian.org/squeeze/firmware-atheros
<sistematico> paladinn: Tentou esse pacote?
<sistematico> Hyuristyle: Apt-Pinning.
<paladinn> sim, o problema era o driver que não carregava e o kernel q era o 2.6
<paladinn> slackware64-14.0-install-dvd.iso975 KB/s - 734 MB de 2,2 GB, 27 minutos restantes rapidinho
<Hyuristyle> sistematico: hum... valeu, vou dar uma pesquisada sobre
<sistematico> paladinn: Aqui fala que sua placa é suportada no Wheezy: http://wiki.debian.org/ath9k
<paladinn> no wheezy, eu tava no squeezy
<sistematico> paladinn: Se não instalar o firmware, seu hardware não vai funcionar em ambos os sistemas.
<sistematico> Pois é :)
<paladinn> nao consegui instalar o firmware
<sistematico> paladinn: Salva ele pelo Windows.
<sistematico> paladinn: Depois é só usar o dpkg.
<sistematico> Moleza.
<paladinn> puxa sistematico agora ja vou instalar o slack senao eu tentava =(
<sistematico> paladinn: Você quem sabe.
<paladinn> fiquei 2 dias tentando nao consegui ai apaguei a particao e coloquei o mint mas deu erro dps
<kernel> quem usa o Gimp ai
<xispirito> bom dia
<felipealmeida> xispirito: não no brasil. No brasil já é de tarde :P
<xispirito> para mim ainda é dia =D
<felipealmeida> hehehe
<paladinn> o médico disse pra não contrariar
<xispirito> é que acordei a pouco ..
 * xispirito pouco vagabundo
<felipealmeida> eu to desde 5a feira fazendo slides
<insano> esse gráfico é f%#$
<insano> http://i.imgur.com/jy1BF.png
<xispirito> destes de apresentar aos gordos com roupas de penguim e cheios do dinheiro?
<kernel> poxa
<kernel> tou apanhando do gimp para cortar uma imagem
<nntp> lol
<xispirito> eu sou péssimo em gráfico, mas sempre consigo fazer o que preciso no Gimp
<xispirito> apanho um pouco .. mas faço
<xispirito> nos outros editores eu não saio da estaca zero
<xispirito> MarconM: muitas dorgas?
<kernel> xispirito, tou querendo diminuir o tamanho da imagen
<kernel> cortando 2 pessoas de lado
<xispirito> kernel: seleciona, delete
<kernel> como que faz
<kernel> pode me ensinar
<xispirito> seleciona a ferramenta que é um quadrado pontilhado
<kernel> sou pessimo de graphics
<xispirito> com ela, selecione a área da imagem que quer apagar, depois, aperte delete
<kernel> ok
<xispirito> eu acho que vou começar a editar uns ícones =D
<kernel> quadrado pontilhado?
<kernel> o.O
<xispirito> kernel: ou ainda .. você pode selecionar a parte da imagem que quer, recortar, dai colar em uma nova imagem do tamanho da área recortada
<kernel> xispirito, era isso que eu estava tentando faz
<kernel> fazer*
<kernel> mais a tesoura está doida
<xispirito> kernel: a primeira ferramenta da caixa é um quadrado
<xispirito> pontilhado ..
<kernel> eu ate seleciono a parte pra cortar
<kernel> quando dou cortar
<kernel> ela corta a imagen inteira
<xispirito> huaehuhua
<xispirito> eu nunca soube usar direito a tesoura, por isto uso o quadrado
<kernel> se tivesse no windows eu diria que era virus
<kernel> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<xispirito> "seleção retangular"
<kernel> achei
<kernel> :D
<kernel> agora sim fica mais facil
<kernel> hehehe
<xispirito> sim, pelo menos é mais lógico
<xispirito> este modo janela única do gimp ficou demais o/
<xispirito> http://imagebin.org/234596
<MarconM> @_@
<MarconM> xispirito: FDP colocou icones neh
<MarconM> safado
<MarconM> aeuhauhauehea
<MarconM> tambem quero
<xispirito> não digo como faz \o/
<kernel> kkkkk
<MarconM> xispirito:
<MarconM> blz
<kernel> xispirito, esse é o openbox ou xnomad?
<MarconM> kernel: quer um pedal wah wah para voce de presenti
<MarconM> =)
<xispirito> kernel: xmonad
<kernel> ah sim
<MarconM> =)
<kernel> tou no openbox
<xispirito> MarconM: tem que compilar a dzen manualmente
<xispirito> para hiabilitar suporte
<MarconM> xispirito: bah ... mpd funcionando
<MarconM> xispirito: mas a dzen2 é sussa compilar
<MarconM> =)
<xispirito> MarconM: aeeeeee
<MarconM> \o/
 * MarconM ja volta
<MarconM> xispirito: http://dzen.geekmode.org/dwiki/doku.php?id=dzen:icon-packs
<xispirito> sim
<xispirito> eu peguei dai os que estou usando
<xispirito> mas quero omeçar a fazer uns
<MarconM> sei
<MarconM> xispirito: entao .... aqui diz q ele tem suporte para essa extensão
<xispirito> ele quem?
<MarconM> a dzen2
<MarconM> \o/
<kernel> xispirito, eu cortei a imagem
<kernel> fui colar
<xispirito> tem, mas vem desativado
<MarconM> its a woan
<kernel> mais ficou uns pedaços brancos do lado
<kernel> queria tira-los
<MarconM> xispirito: http://imagebin.org/234598
<xispirito> kernel: porque a nova imagem que vocẽ fez é maior do que a que você colou
<xispirito> você tem que criar uma nova imagem do mesmo tamanho do recorte
<xispirito> MarconM: que isso?
<MarconM> xispirito: simulador de carreta
<MarconM> =)
<xispirito> ahuaehuaehuaehua
<MarconM> xispirito: nao é facil nao
<MarconM> o caminhao afoga
<MarconM> desligado do nada
<MarconM> ¬¬
<xispirito> mas tem as doida de beira de estrada e os butecos obscuros?
<MarconM> xispirito: tem uns ligar foda
<MarconM> lugar*
<MarconM> xispirito: é que é simulador
<MarconM> neh
<MarconM> nao jogo
<xispirito> mas tem que ter ué, senão não é viagem de caminhão de verdade
<xispirito> simulador fail
<kernel> xispirito, eu selecionei a imagem novamente onde aparece o tamanho?
<MarconM> xispirito: vou terminar de levar a carga aqui
<MarconM> por que tem até tempo essa jossa
<MarconM> dae eu vou para o xmonad
<xispirito> kernel: eu baixo, na hora que está selcionando =D
<xispirito> MarconM: huauahehua
<kernel> xispirito, vish
<Meerkat> galera
<Meerkat> alguém tem algum irc ai sobre desenvolvimento?
<Meerkat> no freenode de preferencia
<xispirito> Meerkat: desenvolvimento de que?
<Meerkat> aplicativos
<Meerkat> sou programador
<xGrind> Meerkat: se alguem sabe de algum canal sobre desenvolvimento?
<Meerkat> sim xGrind
<xispirito> se você entrar no canal #"suaAppAqui" você acha desenvolvedores, quase sempre
<xGrind> Meerkat: digita /list tema
<xGrind> por ex: /list ubuntu
<xispirito> agora, se vocẽ quer um de sesenvolvimnento independente, dai entra nos de linguagem, tipo #c
<xispirito> #python etc ..
<Meerkat> xGrind, e como mando mensagens só para você?
<xGrind> Meerkat: /msg xgrind texto
<Meerkat> valeu xGrind, me ajudou bastante :)
<xGrind> Meerkat: ;)
<Meerkat> preciso adcionar meu usuario a um grupo...
<Meerkat> como fazer?
<tiagoscd> Meerkat: usermod -a -G grupo usuario
<tiagoscd> não esqueça de executar como root :)
<kernel> deu certo xispirito
<kernel> ;)
<xispirito> kernel: o/
<Meerkat> perfeito tiagoscd, e como fazer para listar os grupos? para não fazer M
<Meerkat> rsrs
<nntp> Meerkat, cat /etc/group
<Meerkat> show
<Meerkat> funcionou parece. obrigado tiagoscd, nntp
<nntp> Meerkat, ok :)
<tiagoscd> foi nada
<kernel> tou viciado no freeba xispirito_off
<kernel> bom demais
<xispirito> kernel: irráá
<xispirito> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rnuFDczAkyM
<nntp> ae
<nntp> alguem ae sabe se ainda existe internet discada gratis ?
<nntp> lo
<nntp> lol
<nntp> tenho que testar uns lances no meu servidor aqui e acabou o credito no celular da tim... lol2
<nntp> ninguem mais usa net discada ? creo
<Meerkat> eu uso 3g
<nntp> to falando de dialup
<Meerkat> 32kbps quando estoura o pacote
<Meerkat> sim existe de graça
<Meerkat> sebados após 14hs
<nntp> onde ? 0800 numero ?
<Meerkat> domingo full time
<Meerkat> segunda - sexta 00:00 - 06:00
<Meerkat> não precisa ligar
<Meerkat> é só usar o numero provedor da empresa de telefonia
<nntp> kk claro que tem q ligar
<Meerkat> aqui no rj é a telemar, acho que ainda é 150031
<nntp> mm
<Meerkat> só colocar isso na configuração e pronto
<nntp> bele vo ver se acho aqui da minha area
<Meerkat> mas tipo... vai usar com linux?
<nntp> aham
<Meerkat> desde o kurumin 3.x que não existe suporte
<nntp> nah isso ae achou o kmodem jah era
<nntp> pppd
<Meerkat> mano mesmo assim
<Meerkat> eu consegui fazer um netdragon funcionar...
<Meerkat> meu amigo teve que me ajudar a programar um driver e compilar manualmente
<xispirito> ls -lha | grep *.mk | less
<xispirito> err
<xispirito> irráááá http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vjcdTZgUBb8
<Sairo> alguem?
<nntp> ta cheio de negoae Sairo
<xispirito> lol
<Ismael_> alguem ai?
<xispirito> outro 0.0
<Ismael_> minha senha esta configurada como nenhum
<Ismael_> eu nao consigo mudar minha senha
<xispirito> Ismael_: sudo su
<Ismael_> entao eu ja tentei
<xispirito> se não tem senha, ou vai direto ou você dá um enter
<Ismael_> aparece assim
<Ismael_> Digite sua senha
<xispirito> e dae, você faz o que/
<xispirito> ?
<Ismael_> ai eu aperto enter ai diz assim sorry try again
<xispirito> então é provável que haja alguma senha ..
<Ismael_> ai quando eu tento digitar algo n aparece nada escrito eu digito mas n sai nada
<felipealmeida> Ismael_: não aparece, mas ele está lendo sua senha
<xispirito> é claro que não apareçe, porque é uma senha, caso tenha alguém do seu lado, você pode digitar que ele não vai ver
<felipealmeida> o que vc digita
<Ismael_> entao eu digito a senha que eu havia configurado + nao acontece nada
<felipealmeida> exatamente como xispirito disse
<felipealmeida> vc provavelmente esqueceu como era sua senha, ou está com o teclado configurado errado
<Ismael_> Nao esta configurado errado nao eu teambem pensei q estava
<nntp> tenta digitar ela com o capslock ligado
<nntp> sempre acontece comigo
<Ismael_> ta assim meu usuario
<Ismael_> vc usa o ubuntu?
<nntp> sim
<nntp> o pessoal aqui tudo usa linux
<xispirito> me aconteceu de colocar uma senha na instalação com teclado layout eu e depois digitar a senha com layout br ..
<xispirito> e para descobrir? lol
<xispirito> bati cabeça um tempo ..
<Ismael_> nao tem la encima no topo
<Ismael_> da tela
<Ismael_> fica o nome de seu usario
<xispirito> "não tem lá em cima no topo" ou "não, tem lá em cima no topo"?
<Ismael_> eu clico em contas do usuario
<nntp> o que Ismael_ ?
<Ismael_> minha senha esta como nenhum
<xispirito> ah pareçe um bot -.-
<nntp> o ismael
<nntp> c nao tah como usuario convidado nao ?
<nntp> sua sessao ?
<nntp> dae nao tem senha mesmo nao amigo
<nntp> sai dessa sessao ae  e entra com teu usuario certo
<Ismael_> nao estou como convidado nao
<Ismael_> estou na minha conta mesmo
<nntp> sua conta eh de administrador ?
<Ismael_> sim
<nntp> entao faz assim
<nntp> control + alt + t
<nntp> abre ae um terminal
<nntp> ok ?
<Ismael_> sim
<nntp> abriu ?
<nntp> agora digita ae
<nntp> sudo su
<nntp> e da enter
<nntp> foi ?
<Ismael_> password for Ismael
<Ismael_> apareceu isso
<nntp> digita sua senha
<Ismael_> Sorry try Again
<nntp> vc instalou o sistema agora ismael ?
<Ismael_> ontem
<nntp> alguem fora voce mexeu na sua maquina ?
<Ismael_> nao
<nntp> entao voce ou ta digitando com o capslock ligado
<nntp> a sua senha em letra maiuscula tem diferença da minuscula
<Ismael_> olha só
<nntp> ou entao vc fez cagada ae
<nntp> e nao quer falar
<Ismael_> eu dei uma olhada
<Ismael_> minha senha esta configurada como Nenhum
<Ismael_> la em Contas de usuario
<nntp> vc deve ter apagado o arquivo de senha
<nntp> lol
<Ismael_> eu n apaguei nada
<nntp> serio ismael o que voce ta falando nao existe
<Ismael_> vou tirar print
<nntp> unico usuario que nao tem senha quando instala eh o convidado
<nntp> se nao tem senha eh so digitar enter que entra ue kkk
<Ismael_> vo te mandar
<nntp> sem senha eh enter
<Ismael_> nntp
<Ismael_> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/705/capturadetelade20121104.png/
<Ismael_> minha senha está assim
<felipealmeida> vc tem um terminal aberto?
<Ismael_> s
<felipealmeida> use passwd para setar sua senha
<felipealmeida> e depois tente sudo su
<nntp> eh se nao tem senha
<nntp> ta facil
<nntp> ele nao vai pedir a anterior pq nao tem
<felipealmeida> provavelmente no seu shadow sua senha está como x
<felipealmeida> e por isso nenhuma senha serve
<Ismael_> consegui
<Ismael_> era so passwd
<nntp> lol
<xispirito> ô.ô
<Ismael_> agora estou com outro problema
<xispirito> aaeuhaeuhauhauh
<nntp> so tem artista
<Ismael_> mas esse deve ser bem facil
<nntp> vo ter que dar um reboot aqui no sv ja volto
<Ismael_> Gerenciador De Pacotes
<Ismael_> com erro
<Peste_Bubonica> alguém aí recomenda um roteador bom, com preço acessível, que eu possa instalar dd-wrt??
<Peste_Bubonica> roteador wireless**
<felipealmeida> eu instalei um tempão atrás num DIR-300
<felipealmeida> funcionou legal, com USB
<felipealmeida> era bem barato, se ainda existir deve ser bem barato
<felipealmeida> menos de 100 provavelmente, 4MB de flash, 32MB de RAM se naõ me engano...
<Peste_Bubonica> entao
<Peste_Bubonica> eu tenho um Dir-600 aqui
<Peste_Bubonica> rolou tb
<nntp> peste eu comprei outro dia
<nntp> um
<felipealmeida> dir-600 é wireless N?
<nntp> deixa eu ver ele aqui certinho
<Peste_Bubonica> mas tenho medo de só conseguir achar com hardware rev-5
<Peste_Bubonica> felipealmeida, é sim
<Peste_Bubonica> N 150
<felipealmeida> esse é mais caro, dir-300 é wireless g só
<nntp> tlwr740n
<nntp> tplink
<nntp> N150
<nntp> paguei caro nele 80 conto
<Peste_Bubonica> ontem consegui rodar o flash do dd-wrt nice nele
<nntp> sim
<nntp> ta rodando dd-wrt
<Peste_Bubonica> felipealmeida, entendo
<Peste_Bubonica> nntp, vc deu um flash nele?
<Peste_Bubonica> nntp, ou já veio?
<nntp> dei
<nntp> eu dei
<Peste_Bubonica> nntp, qual modelo vc comprou? é N 150?
<Peste_Bubonica> que antena veio?
<nntp> manha pela web interface mesmo
<nntp> n150
<Peste_Bubonica> legal
<nntp> ae ele eh com antena fixa
<nntp> tem a versao com antena solta saca
<Peste_Bubonica> certo
<nntp> mas deve ser mais caro
<Peste_Bubonica> mas a antena fixa deve servir
<Peste_Bubonica> nntp, uma unica antena?
<nntp> ixi aqui ta passando e bom pra mim
<felipealmeida> btw, eu prefiro usar um PC como roteador, e wireless como AP só
<nntp> sim uma unica
<nntp> melhorou minha rede bem
<Peste_Bubonica> felipealmeida, pra mi na verdade tanto faz
<Peste_Bubonica> daqui um tempo vou montar um roteador
<nntp> ele ta soh de ap mesmo
<Peste_Bubonica> mas a treta, é que preciso montar uma bridge
<Peste_Bubonica> quero replicar o sinal pra casa da minha mae
<nntp> entao
<Peste_Bubonica> entao, vou precisar de dd-wrt
<felipealmeida> o bom do PC como roteador é instalar rtorrent, flexget, outros serviços etc. O dd-wrt é bem maneiro, mas a máquina é super limitada ão tem jeito
<nntp> ele serve roda q nem um brinco
<nntp> saca ele na net ae
<Peste_Bubonica> esse dir-600 comprei uma antena de 12 db
<nntp> haha
<Peste_Bubonica> entao, mesmo q eu pegar um outro dir-600 ou um tp-link com uma antena de 5
<Peste_Bubonica> deve rolar nice
<felipealmeida> eita, bridge? daí vc tem que ver como vai ser com as antenas aí
<nntp> nem tem q ter isso tudo nao
<Peste_Bubonica> nntp, paguei mais caro na antena que no roteador
<Peste_Bubonica> auhauhauhhua
<nntp> pois eh
<felipealmeida> talvez seja melhor usar algo em outra frequencia
<nntp> eu to com antena sobrando aqui tmb
<Peste_Bubonica> felipealmeida, nem... eles rodam na mesma freq
<nntp> aqui tem replicador de sinal
<Peste_Bubonica> fica transparente
<Peste_Bubonica> ethernet rola solto
<Peste_Bubonica> :)
<felipealmeida> digo outra frequencia para vc conseguir um alcance maior
<nntp> com antena boa tmb
<Peste_Bubonica> felipealmeida, ah sim, um 5Ghz vc diz
<Peste_Bubonica> mas nao preciso
<Peste_Bubonica> minha casa é de fundo com a a da minha mae
<felipealmeida> 5GHz tem menos alcance
<Peste_Bubonica> só tem uma parede entre as duas
<felipealmeida> diria 900mhz
<felipealmeida> ah tá
<felipealmeida> uma parede é tranquilo então
<Peste_Bubonica> pra ser sincero, até ja pega sinal la
<nntp> ae eh sussa
<Peste_Bubonica> mas muito fraco
<felipealmeida> só pegar uma antena boa
<Peste_Bubonica> entao, preciso replicar o sinal pra um roteador dentro da casa dela
<Peste_Bubonica> pra ficar nice la pra ela
<Peste_Bubonica> felipealmeida, tenho uma de 12
<Peste_Bubonica> omni
<nntp> tem um prog pra celular android legal pra medir sinal
<Peste_Bubonica> nntp, brother, vc pode me passar o modelo do TP-link que vc pegou?
<nntp> wifianalyzer
<nntp> deixa eu ver de novo aqui
<felipealmeida> se é tão perto eu passaria cabo mesmo
<felipealmeida> wifi é trash
<felipealmeida> gigabit rulez
<Peste_Bubonica> felipealmeida, fi, duro é passar um cabo pra la
<felipealmeida> pq?
<Peste_Bubonica> sao 2 terrenos saca
<Peste_Bubonica> as duas casas sao de lados opostos do quarteirao
<felipealmeida> mas não é colada?
<Peste_Bubonica> nao é casa de fundo
<Peste_Bubonica> :D
<nntp> tplink tl-wr740n
<Peste_Bubonica> é colada, mas teria que furar a parede, ter um cabo exposto la
<felipealmeida> ahh
<nntp> eh isso ae
<felipealmeida> tem uma rua no meio vc diz?
<Peste_Bubonica> teria que comprar um blindado
<Peste_Bubonica> felipealmeida, tem nao
<Peste_Bubonica> é de fundo
<Peste_Bubonica> mas a casa da minha mae é um sobrado
<Peste_Bubonica> gigante
<nntp> 5dbi a antena dele
<felipealmeida> vc não precisa cabear a casa toda né
<Peste_Bubonica> onde o roteador dela vai ficar, é uma parte externa da casa
<Peste_Bubonica> felipealmeida, nem.
<Peste_Bubonica> mas passar um cabo pra la ja é treta
<Peste_Bubonica> pq tem o quintal no meio
<felipealmeida> hm
<nntp> a mae dele nao eh highuser
<nntp> eu saco
<Peste_Bubonica> eu nao tenho como passar o cabo de um router no outro e esconder na laje, etc
<Peste_Bubonica> se nao, na hora passaria um cat6
<Peste_Bubonica> :)
<felipealmeida> é, complicado
<nntp> mete esse router ae mesmo c deve achar ele por menos de 100 pila
<felipealmeida> eu acho que ainda tentaria :P
<nntp> em revenda c pega ele por 60 70 conto
<Peste_Bubonica> nntp, o dir-600 eu achei por 75
<felipealmeida> enterraria o cabo e dane-se hahaha
<nntp> dlink eh lixo mano
<Peste_Bubonica> nntp, mas tem uma revisão de hardware dele que nao funciona o dd-wrt
<Peste_Bubonica> nntp, esse que tenho aqui tem funcionado bem
<Peste_Bubonica> mas acho q vou pegar esse tplink mesmo
<Peste_Bubonica> de 5DB
<Peste_Bubonica> e vou colocar ele aqui na minha casa
<nntp> sim 5dbi
<nntp> aqui ta bombando
<nntp> ta melhor que o router da gvt
<felipealmeida> vc tem que ver o quanto de interferencia tem aí
<nntp> powerlixo
<Peste_Bubonica> nntp, huauhauhuhauha
<felipealmeida> aqui em casa, eu mal consigo do quarto pra sala
<Peste_Bubonica> felipealmeida, vixi, aqui pego na casa inteira
<Peste_Bubonica> uso no tablet la na calçada
<Peste_Bubonica> :)
<Peste_Bubonica> a antena ajuda
<Peste_Bubonica> ah
<Peste_Bubonica> nao é 12DB nao
<Peste_Bubonica> são 9
<felipealmeida> que beleza, aqui eu ligo o note, tem 30 wifis abertos
<Peste_Bubonica> felipealmeida, aqui nao tem nao
<felipealmeida> (não é brincadeira, tem mesmo)
<Peste_Bubonica> tem 3 SSID's propagados
<Peste_Bubonica> canal 10 aqui é livre
<Peste_Bubonica> entao, sento a botina
<felipealmeida> kkk
<nntp> nossa aqui a galera fecha o sinal tmb legal
<Peste_Bubonica> unica coisa que derruba o wireless aqui é a porra do microondas fdp
<nntp> cheio de predio nego tudo fechado
<felipealmeida> hahaha
<Peste_Bubonica> e meu telefone sem fio, que roda no canal 6 e derrubava tb
<felipealmeida> meu telefone é 1.9GHz exatamente por isso
<Peste_Bubonica> felipealmeida, auhuhauhauha
<Peste_Bubonica> meu é 2.4.
<Peste_Bubonica> a muié que comprou
<Peste_Bubonica> nem deu tempo de avisar
<Peste_Bubonica> nntp, qual a versão de hardware do seu tp-link?
<nntp> deixa eu ver debaixo dele aqui acho que eh o 4
<nntp> 4.20
<nntp> 4.20 toper nem desligo ele ta bombando
<Peste_Bubonica> nntp, vou comprar um desses amanhã
<nntp> vale a pena
<nntp> facil de fazer o firmware
<Peste_Bubonica> achei uns na net por 75
<nntp> e nunca deu trela
<Peste_Bubonica> mas vou comprar no distribuidor
<nntp> aqui fica direto
<Peste_Bubonica> nntp, esse dir-600 eu atualizava com o firmware original, sempre sem problema
<nntp> eh falei tu pega de 60 conto se brincar
<Peste_Bubonica> ontem, coloquei o dd-wrt nele
<Peste_Bubonica> ficou bruto
<Peste_Bubonica> mas isso NUNCA vai dar 150mbps
<Peste_Bubonica> só rola canal de 20Mhz
<nntp> cara eu tenho trauma de dlink
<Peste_Bubonica> nntp, uma vez eu ganhei um, e joguei fora
<Peste_Bubonica> colocava o notebook d lado dele, dava 40% de sinala
<Peste_Bubonica> uhauhahua
<nntp> ta maluco lol
<nntp> era o 500b
<nntp> esse eh lixo lol
<Peste_Bubonica> sim
<Peste_Bubonica> nossa
<Peste_Bubonica> que disgraça
<nntp> aeuhaeuhae
<Peste_Bubonica> nntp, mas uma vez comprei um pro trampo
<Peste_Bubonica> profissional
<Peste_Bubonica> tanto que paguei 750 reais nele
<Peste_Bubonica> PUTA QUE PARIU
<nntp> 3com ?
<Peste_Bubonica> nntp, Dlink
<nntp> nem
<Peste_Bubonica> 400 milliwatts na época
<Peste_Bubonica> 120 users em cada AP
<nntp> lol
<Peste_Bubonica> nntp, atravessava até o piso
<Peste_Bubonica> absolutamente TOP
<nntp> sruhrsuhrsusr
<Peste_Bubonica> carcaça de metal
<Peste_Bubonica> era outro nivel
<nntp> ae vira
<nntp> agora esses dlink ae barato vira nao
<Peste_Bubonica> nntp, era esse maluco aqui -> http://www.dlink.com.br/produtos-detalhes/items/dwl-3200ap.html
<Peste_Bubonica> pira
<nntp> o modem da gvt era ateh mais oumenos eu meti um firmware nele q funcionou
<Peste_Bubonica> nntp, dd tb?
<felipealmeida> vc flashou o modem da gvt?
<Peste_Bubonica> nntp, tem link de qto da gvt aí?
<nntp> nao
<nntp> dlink gvt era da dlink mesmo
<nntp> sim
<nntp> mas com a parada da dlink
<nntp> atualizei soh
<nntp> kkk
<Peste_Bubonica> porra da telefonica falou que vai passar fibra aqui
<nntp> ou eu to com um monte de modem deles aqui
<Peste_Bubonica> tô só esperando
<felipealmeida> vc não poderia mudar a velocidade e tal do modem?
<Peste_Bubonica> por hora, to com ADSL
<nntp> tenho modem ateh vdsl aqui zero nunca usei da gvt
<Peste_Bubonica> VDSL == Virtual DSL?
<nntp> eh uma antes da fibra aehuae
<Peste_Bubonica> certo
<Peste_Bubonica> aqui to com ADSL de 10mbps
<nntp> veri high bit rate digital subscriver line
<Peste_Bubonica> até pouco tempo os fdps nao queriam me vender 4mbps pq nao tinha cobertura
<nntp> lol
<nntp> vdsl
<nntp> very high digital subscriber line
<Peste_Bubonica> nntp, mas é um par metálico?
<nntp> eh so que eh perto do armario
<nntp> entao quase nao tem ruido
<nntp> mais q 700 metros do armario eles falam que nao vira nao
<nntp> to a 700 metros da fibra auehuaehae
<nntp> ^
<nntp> eles deixaram um modem aqui nunca usou comtrend vdsl
<nntp> nao da pra usar ele pq eu tenho a tv tmb ae eh soh com powerbox
<nntp> nossa e esse powerbox da raiva credo
<nntp> nao da pra trocar pq ele tem q passar o sinal pelo coaxial aqui pra tv
<nntp> ou agora serio esse wordpress eh lag geral hein
<nntp> perto do joomla ele nem abre com meu 3g aqui credo
<xispirito> credo achei um teclado que eu usava lá por 1998 .. descobri que ele é muito melhor que o atual o.0
<nntp> tudo antigo eh melhor xispirito
<nntp> menos as controladoras que tu tinha que jumpear
<nntp> lol
<xispirito> irq hell \o/
<nntp> eu tenho um teclado aqui que ele pesa uns 10 kilos
<nntp> eh irq hell lol
<nntp> wordpress lag curti nao
<xispirito> este que achei é maior, tem os botões mais altos .. a resposta é muito melhor
<nntp> meu teclado ta um lixo
<nntp> vou ver se compro outro logo pq ta foda esse aqui ta velho as teclas tao baixando jah saca
<xispirito> por é, engraçado que este aqui não baixou, e só tem quatorze anos
<xispirito> o outro tem nove meses
<nntp> eh os novos da 6 meses pode trocar
<xispirito> é .. só piora
<xispirito> engraçado notar que tenho um quantum fireball de 10gb que não temmum bad block
<xispirito> os novos é rápidinhoi cira bad block
<xispirito> arre, errei
<nntp> haha
<nntp> eu tenho uns 10hds aqui tmb
<nntp> alguns tem uns pau brabo
<nntp> uns de 40bg
<nntp> os de 40 pra baixo foi pro lixo
<nntp> doei nem lembro
<xispirito> os de 40gb da seagate chega uma hora que tranca o motor
<xispirito> dai fica "tac tac tac" e não lê nada
<nntp> nossa eu to com um hd WD aqui meio zero de 1tb usb com tactac
<nntp> tem hora que ele le tem hora que nao
<nntp> foda q eh usb
<xispirito> é .. hora ou outra ele para de vez
<nntp> lacrado
<nntp> nossa e ta tudo nele kaeuhuaehae meu backup
<xispirito> nos usb,'s se usa fonte, as vezes está mal plugada
<nntp> nao tem outro lugar pra por a maquina tem um de 1 tera e o sv outro
 * xispirito é perito em hardware caco
<nntp> lo
<nntp> cara o wordpress deve fazer mil request lah na wordpress,org
<nntp> pq ele nao abre
<nntp> o joomla abre liso
<nntp> ele nao
<nntp> no 3g
<nntp> fiquei triste
<nntp> achei que tava fazendo bom negocio trocando um pelo outro
<xispirito> wordpress é o bagulho mais esburacado que vi
<xispirito> só perde para o Java da oracle
<sistematico> hahhaaha
<sistematico> É open source, conserte-o.
<xispirito> eu não tenho interesse nesta ferramenta
<sistematico> Seja a mudança que você quer ver no mundo. -- Gandhi.
<sistematico> ;)
<nntp> lol
<nntp> eu vo eh pegar um script ali mais leve isso sim
<nntp> kkkk
<xispirito> é fácil falar em Gandhi .. agora sai pra rua e enfrenta todo mundo que vamos ver
<xispirito> aha
<sistematico> xispirito: Tem interesse em qual ferramenta?
<xispirito> nmap é uma delas
<sistematico> Alicate de poda?
<sistematico> Enxadão?
<nntp> kkk
<xispirito> aauhaeuheah
<xispirito> talvez mais interesse no enxadão que no wordpress
<xispirito> certeza
<nntp> nah eh essa bosta de 3g da tim tmb kkkk
<nntp> nem o site da gvt abre
<nntp> kkkk
<xispirito> falando em Gandhi e menosprezando quem trabalha para você ter comida na mesa ..
<sistematico> Menosprezando?
<sistematico> Endoidou?
<xispirito> deu a entender isto
<sistematico> Tô perguntando qual ferramenta tu gosta uai.
<xispirito> até pareçe que não te conheço =D
<sistematico> Dar pra entender é complicado.
<H3ruS> xispirito: kd tu no canal
<xispirito> deu, não dei
<H3ruS> santa
<xispirito> H3ruS: já já
<xispirito> o.0
<sistematico> <xispirito> deu não, dei
<sistematico> Uai
<sistematico> uhuhuhu
<xispirito> seu manipulador de strings -.-
<nntp> se deu nao foi pra mim nao
<sistematico> Pro Marcon?
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhu
<sistematico> Ah! Por isso que ele tá te chamando no canal secreto?
<xispirito> não distorça o rumo da conversa =D
<sistematico> Entendi, disfarça.
<xispirito> seu elitista irráá
<sistematico> Te chamou lá ^
<sistematico> uhuhuhu
<sistematico> Vem logo xispirito!
<sistematico> To te esperando!
<sistematico> yhuhuhu
<xispirito> prefiro tuas prima
<xispirito> irráá
<sistematico> Num tenho prima.
<xispirito> todo mundo tem prima
<xispirito> arre
<sistematico> Sou único..
<sistematico> Pior que eu não tenho.
<sistematico> Nem de 2º grau.
<xispirito> não pode, não creio
<tiagoscd> povo, quando conversa interessante (só que não :x)
<sistematico> Sério.
<tiagoscd> *quanta
<sistematico> tiagoscd: Tem ninguem falando nada mesmo :P
<sistematico> tiagoscd: De um desconto! Hoje é DORMINGO!!
<sistematico> uhuhuhu
<xispirito> é engraçado como se condiciona a emacular quem tem capital e denegrir quem não tem
<xispirito> a televisão só faz novela de executivo e suas vidas duras e difíceis .. manter a mansão, dirigir a empresa, cuidar dos empregados .. coitado deles
<xispirito> e o coitado lá no enxadão, trabalhando para todo mundo ter o que comer
<sistematico> Faz que nem eu, não assista novela.
<sistematico> Já é um começo.
<xispirito> mas eu nem tenho televisãomais a anos
<sistematico> Duas coisas que nunca me pegam, novela e futebol.
<xispirito> eu, o resto da família tem ..
<rf5> GOL PORRA GOL !!!
<xispirito> é o que importa, gol -.-
<nntp> lol
<sistematico> Que bom.
<rf5> palmeiras rebaixado e oq importa
<nntp> lol
<nntp> to nem ai pro palmera
<sistematico> Olha a minha cara de emoção :-|
<nntp> lol
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhu
<nntp> ta q nem eu
<xispirito> coitado do palmeiras e dos jogadores .. passando por uma crise, vão ser rebaixados ..
<sistematico> Num vou dormir por causa do Palmeiras.
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhuh
<xispirito> quanto é a média de salário lá?
<nntp> kkkkkkkkkkk
<nntp> uns 200 mil no minimo
<sistematico> Mais uma noite sem sono! que Droga!
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhu
<nntp> kkk
<xispirito> agora compara com o povo idiota que se importa com eles
<nntp> kkk
<nntp> 640
<xispirito> huaeuheahuahau
<sistematico> xispirito: É os cara ganhando tufos e retartado pagando pra babar ovo deles.
<rf5> vc se importa com que xispirito?
<sistematico> É de lascar.
<nntp> com a enxada
<xispirito> rf5: em importunar o máximo possível
<sistematico> E o alicatão.
<xispirito> sistematico: se fosse o caso, seria agricultor, o que por sinal, me daria muito prazer
<xispirito> mas não tenho talento nenhum nisto
<sistematico> xispirito: Até nisso você perdeu pra mim.
<nntp> aheuhae nao abre memso
<nntp> wordpress fail total!!
<sistematico> tsk tsk tsk
<xispirito> sistematico: desculpe, nunca perdi para vossa pessoa
<AndroUser2> Fala galera, alguem com android ai.
<nntp> sim
<nntp> android
<sistematico> xispirito: Perdeu, o que você quer ser eu já sou.
<xispirito> e o que você é?
<oliveiraborges> Nntp, vc esta com android ?
<sistematico> xispirito: Leia o que tu mesmo escreveu e saberá.
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhu
<xispirito> é agricultor?
<nntp> huuu abriu
<nntp> oliveiraborges, sim
<sistematico> xispirito: Essa palavra é bem abrangente, mas de uma certa forma eu sou sim.
<tiagoscd> sistematico: tá certo :) pensando em reativar o canal de off-topic
<sistematico> xispirito: Porque?
<tiagoscd> vamos ver, conversar com as pessoas
<tiagoscd> hehehe
<xispirito> o.0, você que iniciou aehhuhuh
<xispirito> e me pergunta porque
<xispirito> mas enfim, eu não tenho desejo de ser agricultor
<paladinn> axo uma boa tiagoscd
<tiagoscd> paladinn: sim :)
<sistematico> tiagoscd: Num entendi.
<sistematico> tiagoscd: Esse canal sempre teve, ou não?
<xispirito> não, aqui é a cúpula de reuniões pt-br da freenode
<xispirito> e pronto =D
<sistematico> tiagoscd: #ubuntu-br-offtopic e #ubuntu-offtopic
<sistematico> tiagoscd: Um nacional e outro internacional, num era?
<nntp> credo
<nntp> censura
<nntp> eh o fim
<nntp> xispirito, vamo levantar a bandeira o/
<xispirito> o/
<tiagoscd> sistematico: sim, mas não está ativo até onde sei
<sistematico> tiagoscd: Um tal de sandrossv registrou.
<tiagoscd> nntp: não é censura, é só um lugar mais apropriado
<tiagoscd> :)
<sistematico> Esse canal costumava ser muito mais cheio.
<xispirito> não é imposto, é tsaxa
<nntp> sei lah acho que vale pra quem fica lendo log do canal soh
<xispirito> #taxa
<sistematico> Assim como o #archlinux-br..
<xispirito> nos útimos dois meses só apareçe nós que estamos aqui agora, basicamente ..
<AndChat|10100> Os canais de animes no irc tb morreram
<AndChat|10100> O de age of empires tb
<xispirito> é porque isto aqui é movido a confusão
<nntp> eu acho que eh tudo culpa do off-topic
<xispirito> começa a esquematizar, morre
<nntp> por isso que morre o canal
<AndChat|10100> Eu venho quando preciso de ajuda rsrs
<xispirito> o universo é movido a confusão, o ser humano tem a mania de estruturar tudo, o que não dá certo em últimas instancias
<AndChat|10100> Mas agora to vendo como coloca autoconnect no irc do android
<xispirito> sem choque de galáxias e corpos celestes, para tudo =D
<sistematico> Uma coisa que eu noto, é que as pessoas entram aqui, e passam dias, meses, até anos sem dizer uma palavra.
<sistematico> Algumas leem, outras nem leem.
<xispirito> porque é off-topic
<nntp> isso
<nntp> pra mim so tem bot
<sistematico> Aí eu pergunto, pra que entrar?
<sistematico> Num entendo muito isso.
<nntp> e pra que um off-topic se nem no topic ta usando ?
<sistematico> Se o cara vai ler, até aí tudo bem, mas se não lê nem escreve?
<nntp> sistematico, ta errado
<xispirito> eu já tentei filosofar o porque, cheguei a conclusão de que não tem nada a dizer, mas querem participar, fazerem parte .. outros é o off-topic também
<oliveiraborges> Foi o mesmo que pagar um.curso
<sistematico> nntp: Porque?
<paladinn> calma gente
<paladinn> não é que só existe o q vcs conhecem
<paladinn> tem milhares de canais e redes ainda =x
<xispirito> nada existe e tudo existe o.0
<nntp> sistematico, eu vou me calar quando eu falo ta offtopic o que afinal a gente fala aqui nesse canal que pode ser dentro to topico
<nntp> o cara entra aqui pra arrumar o linux mint dele ou  o modem adsl ou o apache
<xispirito> tudo off-topic
<nntp> raro ver um ubuntu aqui com problema
<nntp> ubuntu da problema nao
<acris> :)
<xispirito> "ah, meu gnome deu pau"
<paladinn> não da problema
<xispirito> #gnome
<xispirito> "ah, meu apache deu pau"
<xispirito> #apache
<xispirito> irráá
<xispirito> se for levar ao que está escrito mesmo, assim seria
<xispirito> mas as interpretações em geral só levam parte da questão em consideração, o ser humano é assim em sua maioria
<nntp> e outra quem da suporte aqui nem usa ubuntu
<nntp> usa freebsd
<sistematico> haeihaieheaieuaeiaeuaheiaueiae
<nntp> pronto falei
<sistematico> Cada clique um flash..
<xispirito> nem só de freebsd a macacada vive =D
<sistematico> haiehiaeuahieuaehaiea
<nntp> qq c usa ae xisprito ?
<xispirito> openbsd
<nntp> sistematico,
<xispirito> e debian
<nntp> o resto eh bot
<xispirito> sistematico: vai achar uma china para se roçar
<paladinn> sempre usei bsd e ajudei a galera de ubuntu
<paladinn> ai agora q to de ubuntu ngm me ajuda
<sistematico> China?
<paladinn> =x
<cauue4> boa tarde
<cauue4> ae galera to com problema na instalação do ubuntu
<sistematico> Que china? Uma Chinesa?
<xispirito> é giria local .. não vou me prestar a explicar =D
<sistematico> ah!
<nntp> fala o problema ae cauue4
<sistematico> Clássico, esperar que alguem autorize e homologue pra poder perguntar.
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuu
<cauue4> to dando boot por pendrive e incia normal,mas quando vai entrar na parte grafica a tela desliga e o pc "morre"
<cauue4> instalei do mesmo modo em outra maquina aki e deu tudo certo
<sistematico> Seguinte.
<sistematico> cauue4: Chega a aparecer a tela inicial do Pen-Drive?
<Peste_Bubonica> http://sphotos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/404713_467423293303581_309782008_n.jpg
<sistematico> Ou nçao?
<sistematico> Ou não?
<nntp> Peste_Bubonica, kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<sistematico> Poutz..
<sistematico> Essa é de lascar heim véio.
<sistematico> Eu num uso Ubuntu mas fiquei com vergonha pelos outros.
<Peste_Bubonica> ?)
<nntp> essa imagem eh off-topic
<nntp> ixi o cauue caiu
<sistematico> É mais que isso! É anti-topic.
<nntp> lol
<paladinn> :D
<paladinn> kkk
<sistematico> http://tmrepository.com/about/
<nntp> kkk
<xispirito> ahuheuehuahuehuaeuhaehua
<Anon_Linux> e ai pessoal
<xispirito> oi, tudo bem? como vai você?
<Anon_Linux> tou otimo
<xispirito> aheuhaehu
<xispirito> Anon_Linux: esuqeçe, não estou em um dia bom
<nntp> lol
<nntp> ae gostei sistematico ... e vou testar o django
<Anon_Linux> como que recupera uma senha
<Anon_Linux> no irc
<sistematico_> Anon_Linux: /nickserv help
<nntp> ta vendo qq eu falo
<nntp> off-topic
<xispirito> pois é, #freenode
<nntp> aqui o suporte eh tao bom que o pessoal vem de todo canto pra perguntar de tudo que eh coisa
<nntp> ateh se a lambreta dele eh bacana
<nntp> lol
<nntp> \o/
<xispirito> cara, e é assim que seria para ser, segundo as teorias do "bazar"
<oliveiraborges> O suporte aqui eh bom mesmo.
<nntp> oliveiraborges, eu nao vi nenhum caso ateh hoje desde que estou aqui sem solucionar
<xispirito> pois é, mas vão desmanchar o brinquedo
<xispirito> ae, vou sair, já volto
<nntp> eu vo voltar pros meus afazeres... qq coisa gritem !! vlw ae
#ubuntu-br 2013-10-28
<kernel> qual um programa bom de monitoramento de rede para saber trafego de minha rede separando para throughput de para numero de ip de minha rede?
<kernel> pórque tenho um wireless livre aqui e quero saber o quanto ele está consumindo minha banda larga
<Ernandes> tcpdump
<kernel> ele é gtk?
<kernel> ou é via terminal mesmo
<Ernandes> terminal
<vito> ola
<astroo-> ola
<Guest25657> quero instalar o ubuntu ultima versao
<Guest25657> 13.10
<Guest25657> acabo de receber uma maquina que comprei
<Guest25657> que veio com o windows 8
<Guest25657> eh soh baixar e consigo bootar por pendrive?
<KurtKraut> Guest25657, yeap. Mas tem que instalar a imagem do ISO corretamente no pendrive. Dê uma olhada em algum tutorial.
<KurtKraut> Guest25657, deve até ter video tutorial disso
<Guest25657> ok, vou ver, valeu
<gigleide> boa noite
<gigleide> ajuda
<gigleide> acabei de fazer a instalação em meu notebook cce
<astroo-> ola
<gigleide> do ubuntu 13.10
<gigleide> processador intel core i3 500gb hd 2g de ram
<astroo-> poe a duvida toda
<gigleide> notei apenas que a placa gravica intel ivybridge mobile
<gigleide> poderia ter maior reconhecimento
<gigleide> para ver filme ficou lenta
<gigleide> e sem opçoes de resoluçao
<gigleide> de video
<gigleide> Encontrei um artigo no ubuntugeek.com
<gigleide> vou ler com calma
<astroo-> da uns 15m pela possivel resposta de alguem
<gigleide> ok. Por enquanto estou vendo o artigo em
<gigleide> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-intelr-linux-graphics-drivers-on-ubuntu-13-04.html
<gigleide> Boa noite. Vou deitar.
<sagat> alguem ai manjja de gnome
<sagat> para ser mais exato compiz no gnome
<astroo-> ola poe a duvida que e a regra
<sagat> eu instalei o gnome no ubuntu 13.10 depios de fazer o update instalei o compiz porém não consigo instalar alguns pacotes
<sagat> tanto por modo terminal quanto por synaptic
<rafaelsoaresbr> descreve melhor esse problema aí
<sagat> Erros foram encontrados durante o processamento de:
<sagat>  libssh2-php
<sagat> esse é o erro
<sagat> não consigo fazer update , upgrade
<sagat> mas esse erro começou apos instalar o compiz ok
<sagat> se alguem ai tiver alguma dica para eu  não precisar reinstalar  o s o ficarei grato
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Jandelson> Olá uso windows, estou pensando em começar a usar o ubuntu porem tenho receio de não me acostumar ou de sentir falta de algum recurso alguma dica?
<elisboa> Jandelson: instale o Ubuntu dentro do Windows
<elisboa> Assim, você não precisa fazer a instalação particionada, e quando não quiser mais, basta desinstalar
<Jandelson> entendi sim é uma opção, mais ficaria como dual boot então.
<elisboa> não ficaria
<elisboa> Jandelson: ele instala dentro do WIndows mesmo. Baixe o ISO ou pendrive
<elisboa> Jandelson: você conhece um programa chamado Daemon Tools? É pra Windows
<elisboa> ele emula uma unidade de CD. Com ele, você "monta" o arquivo ISO do Ubuntu que você baixou e ele age como se fosse um CD já gravado
<Jandelson> ok Obrigado!
<Waderlei_Neves> bom dia pessoal
<Waderlei_Neves> teho uma duvida simples, estou instalando o 13.10 em um netbook
<Waderlei_Neves> intel celeron 723 1.2gh, coloco o 32 ou o 64bit?
<alvaro> 32 bit
<alvaro> Core2 64bits
<Waderlei_Neves> muito obrigado pessoal, bom dia...
<henrique_> Bom Dia!
<elisboa> dia bom
<Ioriel> Olá, instalei o Elementary OS no meu notebook e toda vez que eu tento acessar a internet uma caixa de diálogo chamada "Senha do Ficheiro Padrão" pedindo uma senha. Eu posso simplesmente fechar a caixa de diálogo e continuar, mas é chato dar de cara com ela toda vez. Alguém ai sabe como remover ela completamente?
<artuzero> hello
<xGrind> Ioriel, deve ser o mesmo que isso: http://xubuntu.org/news/faq-1110-oneiric/
<xGrind> olha o 4º negocio
<Ubuntu> boa tarde
<Guest42020> pessoal alguem poderia me ajudar com o ubuntu one no 12.04?
<josimar> boa tarde, instalei umbutum e agora queria criar um site e email com servidor web na minha maqui, alguem poderia me ajudar??
<Italooi> Ola boa tarde alguem pode me ajudar ?
<xGrind> Italooi, qual a duvida?
<Italooi> estou querendo instalar o unbut a nova versao... so q ela é maior que 700mb eu posso gravar ela em algum dvd ? pois cd ja tentei e eh maior
<alvaro> DVD
<Italooi> obrigado alvaro tava com duvida se ia queimar normal.. valeu
<kamilo> e ai galera tudo bem?
<kamilo> estou com uma dúvida
<kamilo> como faço para aumentar o /home ?
<kamilo> o sistema está dizendo que etá cheio
<xGrind> Italooi, pendrive é melhor
<xGrind> kamilo, pelo gparted, mas depende de como voce particionou, e se tem espaço sobrando no hd
<kamilo> pelo gparted posso redirecionar o e aumentar o /home ?
<kamilo> eu fiz a instalação em dual boot
<kamilo> win 7 e ubutun
<Italooi> xGrind a mauqina nao tem usb (bloqeuada) tenho q usar o DVD ou cd mesmo
<xGrind> Italooi, entao é DVD mesmo
<xGrind> kamilo, depende do tipo de partiçao, se é primaria ou logica
<kamilo> como posso saber ?
<Italooi> obrigado jas estou baixando vamos ver :)
<kamilo> vou ter que sair depois te procuro Valeu!!!
<AndSan> Boa tarde pessoal, preciso de ajuda, estou com dificuldade para desligar meu notebook, quando clico em desligar ele volta para tela de login, o mesmo está ocorrendo com o note dos meus pais, ambos com o ubuntu 13.04, alguém pode me ajudar ?
<AndSan> só desliga com o comando >sudo su depois shutdown -h now
<silverbullet_> como ficaria uma linha no terminal para mover todos os arquivos txt para um diretório? tentei com mv /diretóriocomtxt's/*.txt /novodiretório/ mas não vai
<xGrind> silverbullet_, nao deu?
<silverbullet_> xGrind, não. diz que arquivo ou diretório não existe
<xGrind> silverbullet_, tentou ~/diretorio?
<silverbullet_> não sei se ajuda, mas o que estou tentando copiar está em um hd externo. Pelo que olhei aqui, ele está montado no /media/hdexterno
<xGrind> esse ~ é /home/seuusuario
<silverbullet_> cp /media/backup/*.txt /media/backup/txt/
<silverbullet_> cp: impossível obter estado de “/media/backup/*.txt”: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<xGrind> silverbullet_, as vezes nao é com /media . abre no gparted e ve o nome da partiçao, por ex: /dev/sdb
<xGrind> as vezes é isso
<silverbullet_> xGrind, bem lembrado!
<xGrind> silverbullet_, tentou ae?
<silverbullet_> xGrind, sim e nada
<xGrind> silverbullet_, o loco kk
<xGrind> silverbullet_, usa o mouse mesmo :D
<silverbullet_> é, to fazendo manual mesmo hahaha
<silverbullet_> é o jeito
<Raiane> Eu uso o windows 7 se eu baixar o ubuntu vai funcionar os 2 na mesma micro ?
<alvaro> tem tudo para funcionar
<xGrind> Raiane, vai sim
<Raiane> mais não vai dar conflito ?
<Raiane> ?
<alvaro> conflito só se for de hardware, mas isso
<alvaro>  é dificil
<alvaro> de ocorrer
<Raiane> Entao se eu quiser baixar meu pc vai funcionar normal , nao tem risco nenhum ?
<Raiane> nenhum *
<Raiane> N E N H U M*
<alvaro> configuração do seu pc?
<Raiane> nao intendi alvaro
<alvaro> configuração? processador, RAM etc
<Raiane> entoa no caso eu usso windows 7 néh , eu tava com medo de baixar o ubuntu e tratar tudo
<Raiane> travar
<alvaro> voce não respondeu minha pergunta
<Raiane> eu nao intendi sua pergunta desculpa
<alvaro> Qual processador do seu PC?
<alvaro> Quanto de memoria RAM ele tem?
<Raiane> de memoria Ram tem 4Gb
<Raiane> o processador é intel (r) celeron (r)
<alvaro> então suporta a versão de 64 bits, creio eu
<Raiane> o sistema operacional eh 64  bits
<Raiane> bits*
<alvaro> instala em Dual boot e pronto
<Raiane> mais nao suporta o brasileiro ?
<Raiane> so a versao em english
<alvaro> ????
<Raiane> só *
<alvaro> Windows do seu pc é em ingles?
<Raiane> meu windows é o 7 ultimate
<alvaro> mas se é 64 bits, não tem problema
<xGrind> Raiane, Ubuntu possui varios idiomas incluidos na mesma midia, inclusive portugues brasileiro. Não é igual windows, que cada mídia é em um idioma
<xGrind> e se roda Windows 7 Ultimate, roda o Ubuntu tranquilo. Mas eu recomendo que voce use o Ubuntu 12.04 32bits.
<Raiane> valeu (Y)
<Raiane> se eu baixar o 13.04 tem problema ?
<Raiane> o 12.04 ta tanto erro na page
<xGrind> Raiane, 12.04 é mais estavel
<xGrind> Raiane, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<luc23> Pessoal, estou com um problema: estava utilizando o ubuntu 13.04 em dual-boot com o windows 8, mas ao atualizar para o 13.10 aconteceu que ao tentar reparar o boot acabei danificando creio que a partição reservada da microsoft. Depois disso o ubuntu não dá boot diretamente(só pela bios) e o windows não entra . Se vcs pudessem me ajudar ficaria muito grato já que tenho procurado de diversas formas mas não consigo
<luc23> .Aqui está o resumo bootinfo:http://paste.ubuntu.com/6320732/
<REIS__> Para alterar a versão do 13.04 32bit para 64, exste alguma atualização ? ou somente boot ?
#ubuntu-br 2013-10-29
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Doug_> bom dia
<Doug_> alguém para me tirar uma dúvida?
<Julinux> Doug_, Bom dia
<Julinux> Só falar
<Doug_> Olá Julinux,
<Doug_> eu tenho uma revenda de informática e gostaria de saber se posso vender meus PCs com linux instalado, ou teria
<Doug_> algum tipo de licença apagar
<Doug_> vc saberia me responder?
<Julinux> Cara, tranquilo
<Julinux> Eu até recomendo
<Julinux> Pois o Linux é Livre, para baixar, copiar, modificar e redistribuir
<Doug_> sim eu tb! :) é que tem algumas versões pagas e fiquei na dúvida. particularmente prefiro o linux!
<Doug_> blz obrigado pela resposta!
<Julinux> Geralmente essas versões pagas, são por causa do suporte, mas você não paga o sistema
<Doug_> bom dia ai!
<Julinux> somente o suporte
<Julinux> Ok, Bom dia!
<Doug_> show! bom saber. mais um diferencial para oferecer ao cliente
<Julinux> É isso ae. Sucesso!
<Doug_> :)
<hggdh> silverbullet_: o que oco/nicklist
<exploitzen> Bom dia senhores
<elisboa> buenos
<anderson_> Bom dia, desculpe a falta de conhecimento mas gostaria de saber se tem algum programa no proprio .iso do ubuntu que tenha como fazer o boot por usb (pen drive) ??
<Creto> sim anderson_ só não lembro como se chama
<anderson_> pois é.. lembro que nas versoes anteriores vinha.. agora nao estou encontrando..
<Creto> parece que fica em sistema > administração procure por lá
<Creto> ou crie uma iso desse DVD e use o unetbootin em outro linux ou o LiLi usb no windows
<Creto> anderson_, você está no liveDVD
<Creto> e qual é a versão do ubuntu que quer colocar no pendrive?
<markim> alguém pode me ajudar com grub rescue?
<markim> ??
<Creto> o que quer fazer com ele markim
<markim> opa...é o seguinte, antes de mais nada, eu pesquisei bastante, e no meu note tem 2 problemas que não deixa eu sair do grub. 1, ele esta com w 8 tbém, que não inicia e tem fotos que não quero perder. 2, por ele ter w8 ele tem aquele boot muito rápido e eu não consigo iniciar no boot, ou seja, ele qdo liga praticamente vai direto para o grub rescue
<markim> tentei uns comandos pelo "ls", mas em nenhum dos discos aparece ter encontrado a pasta lost + found....
<markim> tem algum comando no grub rescue que posso alterar a ordem, ou acessar o boot do meu not?
<default___> amigos tenho 2 hds no meu pc um de um tera eoutro de 250 gigas
<default___> posso rodar o ubuntu no de 1 250 gigas?
<default___> alguem help-me
<default___> alguem pode me ajudar?
<boyslim> boa tarde galera
<boyslim> como posso saber se aplaca mãe do meu pc ta queimada qual o jeito mais facil
<Tio_Bill_Gates> Olá meus jovens
<Tio_Bill_Gates> Vou sortear cem windows 8.1 para vocês, o que acham da minha idéia?
<aclaudiona> boa tarde!
<alvaro_> :)
<aclaudiona> gostaria da ajuda de voces gostaria de fazer o procedimento deste link http://tabletdachina.blogspot.com.br/2011/08/como-reviver-seu-tablet-morto-e.html e nao sei como fazer
<aclaudiona> pois nao consigo achar o gnome disk  manager
<aclaudiona> oi alguem pode me ajudar http://tabletdachina.blogspot.com.br/2011/08/como-reviver-seu-tablet-morto-e.html nao sei como fazer
<joaoaoaoaooa> Olá, qual formato de arquivo eu uso pra instalar o ubuntu?
<joaoaoaoaooa> NTFS serve?
<simao_> gente, alguem aí? preciso de ajuda pra recuperar arquivos LVM
<alvaro_> ISO
<joaoaoaoaooa> nnnn
<joaoaoaoaooa> eu to falando o formato da parição
<joaoaoaoaooa> FAT, NTFS
<simao_> isso é com qm? D:
<alvaro_> FAT
<simao_> alguem me ajuda a recuperar arquivos que foram criados pelo sistema LVM?!
<joaoaoaoaooa> ah ok
<joaoaoaoaooa> obrigado
<cris_> oi alguem pode me ajudar http://tabletdachina.blogspot.com.br/2011/08/como-reviver-seu-tablet-morto-e.html nao sei como fazer
<licensed> alguem sabe se pode usar o dd para clonar disco inteiro de tamanhos diferentes? if=500tb of=1tb?
<gschanuel> opa
<gschanuel> pessoal.. já víram o problema do date com o date e algumas datas específicas com o fuso BRST?
<gschanuel> "date -d 20131020" "date -d 20121021"
<mirqui> o que tem ?
<hggdh> gschanuel: se estas sao as data de mudanca de fuso, e' melhor verifica-las marcando a hora como o meio-dia
<gschanuel> legal ;)
<gschanuel> valeu
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<gabriel1987-087> kkk
<gabriel1987-087> Gente, tenho um netbook, rola mete Ubuntu nele?
<astroo-> descreve que ram tem
<gabriel1987-087> 2GB Ram, Processador 1.6(4x) placa de video momento vou ver
<gabriel1987-087> Intel Graphics Meda Acellerator série 3600 kkk
<astroo-> da uns 15m pela possivel resposta de alguem
<gabriel1987-087> blz
<gabriel1987-087> Tenho um Netbook Positivo Mobo S7 5500 com 2GB Ram, Proc Intel Atom(1.6 x4) rola colocar Ubuntu?
<astroo-> ve o privado
<Antonio_> Alguém online que possa tirar um duvida de um iniciante?
<gabriel1987-087> Fala Antonio
<Antonio_> Oi, Gabriel.
<gabriel1987-087> oi
<Antonio_> Olha, encontrei um problema ao instalar o bunutu no meu note e até usando apenas no live cd mesmo.
<Antonio_> O note se conecta à uma rede Wifi porem não coma internet.
<Antonio_> Não sei qual o problema já que com o windows é perfeitamente normal.
<gabriel1987-087> pode ser problema na configuraçao da rede, ja viu tudo ai?
<Antonio_> Já usei o Ubuntu algumas vezes ante e nunca vi esse problma.
<Antonio_> Já tentei tudo cara.
<Antonio_> Na parte de configurações sim..
<Antonio_> Tive que reinstalar o windows por isso.
<gabriel1987-087> triste que nao funciona mas tb nao da mensagem de erro kkk
<Antonio_> Pois é!
<Antonio_> Kkk
<Antonio_> Ele conecta com o roteador, mas não obtém acesso à internet..
<Antonio_> Às vezes ela pega.
<Antonio_> E alguns minutos depois para de novo.
<Antonio_> Sei lá oq ue fazer, cara..
<gabriel1987-087> nao sei como te ajudar, so queria ver o problema talvez conseguia ajudar...lamento
<Antonio_> Já pesquisei pra caramba tamém.
<Antonio_> Nada!
<Antonio_> Obrigado pelo menos por tentar.
<Antonio_> :)
<Antonio_> Abraço, amigo!
<Antonio_> VOu tentar mais aqui.
<Guest7756> olá galera, estou instalando o ubuntu 13.10, tenho uma duvida.. desinstalei o windows 8 (excluindo as partições dele) e agora
<Guest7756> quando adicionei o Ubuntu as partições estão /dev/sda1 para /
#ubuntu-br 2013-10-30
<astroo-> ola da uns 15m pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Guest7756> hm.. vlw, escrevi tudo pra deixar o mais claro possível.. fica mais facil de receber ajuda assim, né? :)
<astroo-> acho que sim
<slyz> boa noite
<slyz> Guest7756, qual sua dúvida?
<Guest7756> bom, tô tentando apagar o windows daqui..
<Guest7756> mas quando instalei, fiz o seguinte.. windows 8 em C: e Arquivos em D:, o ubuntu leu como dev/sda1 bootmgr dev/sda2 windows dev/sda3 arquivos
<Guest7756> como apago o windows nesse caso? fui no - e ficou sda1/ (root) e sda5 swap
<astroo-> ola
<Guest7756> pode ser criado o swap antes do root (/)?
<rodmann> Alguem ja teve problema de instalar ubuntu na usb mas a bios da placa mae nao aceitar boot pela usb? Ja conseguiram dar um jeito nisso?
<Guest7756> rapaz.. eu não (tanto que to instalando pelo usb)
<Guest7756> agora, vi hoje algo sobre um selecinador de boot pelo cd e vc poderia escolher a usb
<rodmann> Hummm
<rodmann> Blz
<slyz> rodmann, os computadores novos estão vindo com essa proteção de boot. geralmente, essa proteção vem nas máquinas com Windows 8.
<rodmann> Slyz a placa realmente nao aceita usb...
<rodmann> Netbook
<rodmann> De 2009
<hudson> Olá!
<astroo-> ola
<hudson> Se alguém puder me ajudar agradeço! Estou com o seguinte problema: Há pouco tempo instalei o ubuntu em meu pc, depois removi o ubuntu e instalei o windows novamente só que deixei meus arquivos todos  no ubuntu (/home se não me angano). Hoje resolvi voltar para o ubuntu e quando tento acessar a particao responsavel pelo / home ela contém uma pasta chamada: lost+found do qual não tenho permissão para acessa-la)
<hudson> Procurei em tudo quanto é lugar mas nada resolveu
<xGrind> hudson, sua pasta estava encriptada?
<hudson> Acho que não
<hudson> xGrind, caso estivesse o que mudaria?
<Feknando> boa noite a todos
<Feknando> venha aqui tira uma grande duvida, tenho um notebbok ond eeu tenho o win 7 instalado nele, e eu deixei ele particionado para instalar o ubuntu nesse disco D, alguem pode mim ajudar?:
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> queres fazer o que?
<Feknando> quero instalar o ubuntu no disco D
<Feknando> mas so que tem um monte de opções no disco que nao sei a qual
<astroo-> e nao instalas porque...
<astroo-> da uns 15m pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Feknando> so sei que tem que fazer alguma coisa no disco
<hudson> Feknando você quer fazer um dual-boot windows + ubuntu?
<astroo-> NSA chief defends its spying programs  http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/world/2013/10/29/nsa-spying-congress-testimony/3304221/
<richarddw> olá
<astroo-> richarddw  ola
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<denisbr> Bom dia!
<platao> alo
<elisboa> ola
<platao> da
<elisboa> ad
<platao> a daaa da
<platao>   
<hggdh> platao: pare, por favor
<vezgus> quando eu clico com o direito no arquivo.py e abrir com nao acho o idle python nos programas recomendados como adicionar um programa lá?
<vezgus> ele so contem o gedit e o libreoffice recomendados mas eu quero abrir com o idle python mas nao abre
<vezgus> não tem ele la
<vezgus> como faço para adicionar
<vezgus> ????
<vezgus> socorro
<vezgus> oi
<vezgus> alguem ai pode me ajudar???
<vezgus> boa tarde ubunteiros
<vezgus> me ajudem ai
<xGrind> vezgus, calma
<vezgus> ^^
<xGrind> vezgus, pq nao abre o idle primeiro, e depois abre os arquivos por la?
<vezgus> jah tentei
<vezgus> ele abre em branco
<guest-rwXxrw> boa tarde
<guest-rwXxrw> alguem pode me ajudar?
<guest-rwXxrw> Fisico,
<JucelioJair> Boa tarde.
<guest-rwXxrw> boa tarde JucelioJair
<guest-rwXxrw> pode me da uma pequena ajuda?
<JucelioJair> guest-rwXxrw: Se estiver ao meu alcance, sim!
<guest-rwXxrw> eu  instalei o ubuntu mas novo,  e entrei pelo o terminaL no startx, e estou no modo grafico como guest e eu logo como root e nAO DA EM NADA
<JucelioJair> você inicio em modo terminal? e você quer entrar com o seu login no modo gráfico ?
<guest-rwXxrw> cara
<JucelioJair> guest-rwXxrw:  ?
<guest-rwXxrw> eu inicio o ubuntu agora
<guest-rwXxrw> e cai na secao de escolher loguin
<guest-rwXxrw> tem o root e o convidado
<guest-rwXxrw> o root aceita a senha mas nao loga
<guest-rwXxrw> so loga como convidado
<guest-rwXxrw> sendo q a senha nao da erro, mas nao vai pra parte grafica como root
<hggdh> guest-rwXxrw: root nao pode dar login no X em Ubuntu
<guest-rwXxrw> tipo a parte normal q desde qdo eu instalei o ubuntu
<hggdh> alias, se instalaste agora, deverias ter um usuario definido
<guest-rwXxrw> tem
<guest-rwXxrw> Fabiano
<guest-rwXxrw> mas nao loga
<guest-rwXxrw> so loga como gust
<gabezao> então a senha ta errada
<guest-rwXxrw> nao ta]
<guest-rwXxrw> pois qdo eu coloco uma senha errada da passwors incorret
<gabezao> e qual a mensagem que da?
<guest-rwXxrw> e a minha senha ele lga faz um bipe e volta de novo
<slipky> boa tarde, preciso fazer o squid funcionar de maneira hierárquica e não estou conseguindo entender a lógica de como isso funciona, alguém pode tentar me ajudar?
<hggdh> guest-rwXxrw: qual versao de ubuntu?
<guest-rwXxrw> hggdh,  13.10
<hggdh> guest-rwXxrw: OK. CTRL-ALT-F1 -- vais cair em um terminal puro. Tente um login la' cou teu usuario
<guest-rwXxrw> hggdh,
<guest-rwXxrw> to la
<guest-rwXxrw> guest-rwXxrw@ShwNet-LanHouse:~$
<guest-rwXxrw> nao aparece meu user]
<guest-rwXxrw> ]
<guest-rwXxrw> ]
<guest-rwXxrw> deixa eu trocar meu nick
<morfeu> al4nc4ds-,
<morfeu> Fisico,
<morfeu> Marverick,
<morfeu> todo mundo dormindo
<morfeu> hggdh,  NUNCA use sudo para executar programas gráficos. Você deve sempre usar gksudo ou kdesu para rodar esses programas, caso contrário, novas tentativas de login poderão falhar.
<morfeu> foi isso  meu prob, usei o sudo
<morfeu> pra acessar a parte graficaa
<Gomides> boa tarde.
<carlosleocadio> boa tarde
<carlosleocadio> vcs pode me ajuda
<Gomides> alguem pode me ajudar numma questão?
<carlosleocadio> tem comopega um programa estalado em outra distribuiçao e estala no ucuntun
<hggdh> morfeu: sim, de fato. De forma geral, o uso de sudo (ou root) dever ser limitado ao estrictamente ncessario
<carlosleocadio> ops
<carlosleocadio> ubintu
<carlosleocadio> ubuntu
<morfeu> hggdh,  e como eu fAço pra vltar ao normal?
<hggdh> carlosleocadio: tem, usando-se 'alien'.
<carlosleocadio> nao entendi
<hggdh> morfeu: algum(ns) ficheiro(s) no teu home devem estar com 'root' como dono. Tens que descobri-los, e chown para ti
<morfeu> chow?
<hggdh> carlosleocadio: 'alien' e' um instalador de pacotes de outras distros. sudo apt-get install alien
<hggdh> morfeu: chown (CHange OWNer)
<morfeu> como faço isso?
<carlosleocadio> a distribuiçao e a pingois os linux ele tem um programa que eu quero
<carlosleocadio> tem como copia e passa para ubuntu
<hggdh> carlosleocadio: nao o sei. Nunca ouvi falar de pingois
<carlosleocadio> e essa aqui
<carlosleocadio> http://pinguyos.com/
<carlosleocadio> ele tem un programa de converçao de video muito bom
<hggdh> morfeu: (1) find /home/<teu usuario> -user root
<hggdh> morfeu: (2) analise a lista retornada. Se *todas* as entradas dever realmente ser tuas (nao 'root'), entao: (3) find /home/<teu usuario> -user root -exec sudo chown <teu usuario>: {} \;
<morfeu> deu tudo prmissao negada
<hggdh> morfeu: se nem todas as entradas retornadas dever ser tuas, para cada uma que dever ser tua, 'sudo chown <teu usuario> <entrada>
<hggdh> ...
<hggdh> morfeu: ls -lr -- coloque a saida em um pastebin, e de-nos o link
<morfeu> eu acho q vou é reinstalar
<hggdh> carlosleocadio: pinguyos e' baseada no Ubuntu; desta forma, ela usa .deb tambem
<hggdh> morfeu: sugestao para o futuro: Linux *NAO* e'  Windows. *NUNCA* usa-se login como root, ou trabalhar como root (via um sudo -i, por exemplo)
<morfeu> hm
<Gomides> gostaria de saber o que me aconselham, usar o ubuntu 12.04 ou 13.10?
<hggdh> Gomides: se esta e' a primeira vez com Linux, sugiro 12.04 (suporte de longo prazo). Se *sabes* o que estas a fazer, 13.10
<Gomides> valeu
<Gomides> cara, uso já a algum tempo, mas não consegui instalar a placa de video
<Gomides> geforce 630m
<Gomides> tentei o bumblebee e nada
<hggdh> Gomides: nao entendo de nVidia ou ATI, mas -- se me recordo correctamente -- a nVidia tirou de suporte algumas versoes antigas de hardware. Tua melhor chance, creio, seria a 12.04 (nao a 12.04.3)
<Gomides> minha placa é até boa, 1gb dedicada, proc, i7 8 gb de ram, mas não achei o 13.10 melhor que o 12.04 na minha máquina , o que vcs acham das duas versões?
 * hggdh usa *sempre* a versao em desenvolvimento. Mas isto e' parte do trabalho de teste
<Gomides> ?
<Gomides> não sei, acho que o desempenho não melhorou no 13.10, pelo menos na minha máquina
<Guest57370> hggdh: voce esta' trabalhando para alguma distro?
<Gomides> não
<Gomides> to apenas testando mesmo
<dberg> afff, estava como guest
<Gomides> sou usuario só
<dberg> ah, ok
<Gomides> to é sem saber mesmo?
<Gomides> não sei qual versão usar pra melhorar a performance do meu pc
<Gomides> e ae alguem pode me ajudar?
<hggdh> dberg: ajudo no Ubuntu desde 2006
<Gomides> valeu
<Gomides> me tira uma duvida quanto a melhor versão
<dberg> hggdh: achei que voce nao estava mais na canonical.
<hggdh> dberg: e, respondendo `a tua pergunta da semana passada -- mudei-me da Bay Area para o TX em 1998
<Gomides> minha máquina é um i7, 8gb de ram e placa grafica geforce 630m, qual a melhor distro? 12.04 ou 13.10
<hggdh> dberg: e nao estou mesmo, sai em Feb. Mas ainda ajudo
<dberg> hggdh: ah ok, eu perguntei porque estava indo para uma apresentacao do mark shuttleworth em mountain view.
<hggdh> Gomides: ambas sao boas. A 12.04 e' mais estavel, mas a 13.10 esta' com pacotes mais atualizados
<hggdh> Gomides: por outro lado, a 13.10 tem suporte por apenas 9 meses (nao e' LTS)
<Gomides> o que vc me indica?
<hggdh> Gomides: ja' te respondi: se sabes o que estas a fazer, 13.10; senao, 12.04
<Gomides> valeu
<hgmal> Desculpe-me pelo amadorismo.
<hgmal> como faço para visualizar o terminal na versão 12 do ubuntu?
<hggdh> hgmal: Ctrl-Alt-T. E nao existe versao 12, existem as 12.04 e 12.10
<hgmal> ok, estou com o 12.04
<hggdh> hgmal: adidionalmente, nao te preocupes se a questao e' amadora ou nao :-)
<hgmal> valeu
<dzfxdgx> alguem re
<Rodmann> re alguem
<DAnilo__> Pessoal boa tarde estou com problemas para ingressa o w7 no samba
<DAnilo__> Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00  [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\LanManWorkstation\Parameters] "DNSNameResolutionRequired"=dword:00000000 "DomainCompatibilityMode"=dword:00000001
<DAnilo__> para ingressar  o W7 no samba
<DAnilo__> alguém ?
<DAnilo__> estou com duvidas na configuração do samba, alguém pode ajudar?
<Rodmann> DAnilo__ paciencia na espera e uma virtude em alto nivel aqui... rs
<Rodmann> na verdade eu acho melhor voce quebrar a cabeca em encontrar no google...
<Mamoru> gente, alguem pode me dar uma maozinha?
<aclaudiona> boa noite como faço para instalar o adobe flash player ja tenho ele baixado na extensao rpm
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<mirqui> o adobe flas tem na central de programas , é mais fácil de instalar ;)
<khonda> hello, algum brasileiro online que possa me ajudar?
<khonda> thanks
<khonda> ola
<khonda> alguém que possa me ajudar?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> poe a duvida que tens
#ubuntu-br 2013-10-31
<Lucas_> Boa Noite
<Lucas_> Alguem on :
<Lucas_> ?
<eumesmo> ola boanoite
<eumesmo> alguem ai teve problema com o virtual host no ubuntu 13.10 ai
<eumesmo> pls to precisando urgente pra termina um trabalho pra amanah
<eumesmo> ????
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> poe o problema aqui
<eumesmo> seguinte nao deve se nada de mais  assim oh
<eumesmo> configurei o arquive da /etc/hosts pra "projeto"
<eumesmo> o virtualhost dessa forma
<eumesmo> <VirtualHost *:80> 	ServerName projeto 	ServerAdmin webmaster@localhost 	DocumentRoot /var/www/projeto 	ErrorLog ${APACHE_LOG_DIR}/error.log 	CustomLog ${APACHE_LOG_DIR}/access.log combined </VirtualHost>
<eumesmo> so q qndo acesso via browser fica em brnaco
<eumesmo> aff
<eumesmo>  nao sei o q eh
<eumesmo> e ta tudo instalado
<astroo-> da uns 15m pela possivel resposta de alguem
<thiagosp> bom dia, geral
<thiagosp> estou com uma duvida, o ubuntu em 32 bits, reconhece acima de 4gb de memória ram?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> versao 64bits acima de 3gigas
<thiagosp> obrigado astro
<astroo-> de nada
<thiagosp> qual seria a melhor versão para instalar a 12.04.03? ou a 13.10?
<licensed> thiagosp, astroo- é possível habilitar o PAE no kernel para sistemas 32bits reconhecerem ate 64gb de ram https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE
<astroo-> nao sei disso
<Guest33094> gostaria de uma ajuda sou novo aqui, Qual ubuntu eu instalo em um celeron com um 1g de ram?
<astroo-> ola da uns 15m pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Guest33094> tranqulo
<Guest33094> minha duvida é se uso o 12.10 ou 13.10 e tambem se uso o 32bits ou 64bits o pc usa 64
<astroo-> acho que e 32bits mas nao sei e a versao a ultima tenho visto que da alguns problemas a alguns
<Guest33094> o que é o LTS?
<astroo-> nao sei
<Guest33094> achei significa Longo Tempo de Suporte Significa que esta versão será oficialmente suportada durante 3 anos na versão estação de trabalho e 5 anos na versão servidor pela Canonical.
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Guest33094> boa noite pessoal. to indo dormir mas deixarei aqui aberto para o caso de aparecer alguma solução
<astroo-> deixa
<astroo-> ate
<s1st3m4t1c0> Bom dia.
<thiagosp> Valeu Galera, principalmente a astroo pelas respostas.
<thiagosp> Bom dia a todos.
<Daniel> Olá
<Guest17908> Não estou conseguindo instalar o ubuntu no w8.1
<Guest17908> alguém pode me ajudar?
<leo__> d
<fabiano_> bom dia
<fabiano_> pessoal como faço para instalar o java sun?
<fabiano_> alguem poderia me ajudar?
<fabiano_> COMO INSTALO O JAVA NO UBUNTU
<hggdh> fabiano_: em caps, e paciencia, por favor
<hggdh> *sem caps
<alvaro> Ubuntu Software Center
<alvaro> fabiano_     Ubuntu resctricted extras
<fabiano_> como?
<alvaro> na Ubuntu Software Center
<fabiano_> blz vlw
<alvaro> é so mandar instalar e pronto
<sagat> boa tarde
<Mateus> Alguem ai que entenda bem de ubuntu, para me ajudar ?
<Mateus> Alguem ?
<Mateus> Preciso de ajuda, na parte de compartilhamento, do ubuntu, alguem ??
<Mateus> Preciso de ajuda, na parte de compartilhamento, do ubuntu, alguem ??
<Mateus> Preciso de ajuda, na parte de compartilhamento, do ubuntu, alguem ??
<Mateus> Preciso de ajuda, na parte de compartilhamento, do ubuntu, alguem ??
<Mateus> ta ai ?
<Mateus> Preciso de ajuda, na parte de compartilhamento, do ubuntu, alguem ??
<hggdh> Mateus: paciencia, por favor. Repetir teu pedido nao vai ajudar
<RicardoMartins_> Ola pessoal
<willain> boa tarde
<willain> estou tentando instalar o ubuntu 8.04 na minha maquina e nao consigo
<willain> coloco o cd na leitora reinicio a maquina clico em instalar ubuntu e aparece uma tela preta pedindi initramfs
<willain> oq posso fazer
<willain> ????
<hggdh> willain: a primeira opcao e' largar o 8.04 e tentar o 12.04. 8.04 nao mais e' suportado
<willain> entao nao da pra instala o 8.04
<willain> ?
<willain> e como consigo ubuntu 12.04
<willain> é que eu uso o windows mas nao quero mais, quero tirar e colocar o ubuntu
<willain> tenho que baixar como faço
<willain> ?
<willain> ????????????????????????????????????????
<willain> me ajudaaaaa
<User365> Há alguma forma de rodar o jogo League of Legends no Ubuntu ? Tentei algumas formas mas não obtive exito. #Help
<marcelo> boa tarde
<Guest9752> preciso atualizar a versao do linux q tenho no meu note,, e vi que a 13.04 tem a versao 64bits lts
<Guest9752> onde consigo a versao sem lts??
<Guest9752> a versao atual eh a 10.04 ja tentei atualizar mas trava tudo
<Guest9752> portanto terei q reinstalar tudo mesmo
<mirqui_> a 13.10 é muito boa
<mirqui_> tens live cd ?
<Guest9752> nao,,, estou baixando pelo site ubuntu mesmo
<Guest9752> baixei a versao recomendada 13,04 so que tem as barras laterais,, com sistema LTS
<mirqui_> sim , vc baixa , faz um live cd e instala , é tranquilo , 20 a 35 min vc tem tudo certinho
<Guest9752> mas prefiro usar a versao sem ser LTS, onde eu possa ter a area de trabalho sem essa barra e disponibilizar a outra barra onde for da minha escolha
<Guest9752> isso,, ja baixei, fiz o cd de instalacao, na vdd o pen drive,, testei e esta ok,,, mas gostaria de saber se ha uma versao sem ser LTS
<Guest9752> ou qdo da instalaçao terei a opcao de escolher entre LTS ou nao
<mirqui_> mas vc pode fazer a barra desaparecer
<alvaro> facil
<Guest9752> onde fica esse recurso, pois apenas fiz ela esconder,,, ocultar,,, nao desativar
<mirqui_> quer dizer só quando você chegar com o ponteiro , ela vai aparecer
<Guest9752> isso,,, esse recurso eu consegui,, mas prefiro te-la desativada
<alvaro> Configurações/aparencia/comportamento
<mirqui_> sim , issoai eu n
<alvaro> em todas as versões pde-se fazer isso
<Guest9752> isso mesmo alvaro,, na versao teste fiz esse caminho e fiz com q ela fique oculta
<Guest9752> e qdo vc encosta o cursor ela aparece
<Guest9752> mas eu prefiro que ela fique desativada mesmo,,,
<alvaro> mas prefiro as versões LTS, por causa do suporte maior
<alvaro> desativar de vez essa barra pode corromper o Unity
<alvaro> eu não arriscaria
<Guest9752> entao,,, e alguma versao sem ser lts,, há??
<alvaro> 13.10 a ultima vale por 6 meses
<alvaro> 12.04 lts vai até 2017
<xGrind> Guest9752, pq vc nao gosta de versões LTS ?
<alvaro> Guest9752 veja isso http://imagebin.org/275385
<alvaro> sem a barra lateral
<gomides> boa trde
<gomides> alguem me ajude por favor
<gomides> quando o meu ubuntu inicia ele mostra a seguinte msg " a unidade de disco para /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 não está pronta" como resolvo isso?
<hggdh> gomides: eu tinha isto no meu laptop, mas ainda assim o sistema ia em frente
<gomides> ele inicia normalmente depois, mas como vc arrumou?
<hggdh> gomides: nao arrumei. Nao tinha tempo de ver isto, e simplesmente deixei ocorrer (nao era sempre que ocorria, de qualquer maneira)
<gomides> valeu
<BettoRibas> Boa tarde, conheci o linux e suas versões a poucos dias e já testei algumas, até agora só gostei do 'OLIVA', bem estou baixando o Ubuntu 13.10 Saucy Salamander e gostaria de uma única informação.
<BettoRibas> vou utilizá-lo no usb, via live, é recomendável?
<BettoRibas> ele já vem com algum pacote office?
<BettoRibas> agradeço a quaisquer informções que possam compartilhar, abraços
<alvaro> vem com Broffice
<alvaro> é possivel utiliza-lo da maneira que falou
<alvaro> a unica coisa que ele não traz  junto são os virus e os trojans
<xGrind> alvaro, usa chesse, skype?
<BettoRibas> agradeço, alvaro. estou começando a pouco a sair do windows, busco experiencias atraves dos arquivos em comum de sistemas operacionais
<alvaro> skype
<BettoRibas> testando raizes
<BettoRibas> bem, agradeço a todos, uma ótima tarde a voces!
<alvaro> tente a versão LTS ela dura até 2017
<alvaro> a 12.04
<alvaro> ok
<xGrind> alvaro, ja deu kernel panic 4 vezes comigo só ontem. é só ligar a webcam, e do nada aparece a tela preta
<alvaro> com qual, deu esse problema?
<alvaro> Skype?
<xGrind> a versão mais atual do repositorio
<alvaro> O skype é a 4.2
<alvaro> aqui ainda não deu pau não
<alvaro> tambem não uso webcan, tenho receio de ser pego desprevenido rsrsrsrsrsrs
<alvaro> sou paranoico em relação a privacidade
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Arthur__> ola
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-br 2013-11-01
<licensed> pessoal, usei o dd pra criar uma imagem do meu sda1 (boot) e sda2 (/) mas quando restaurei as imagens no outro notebook (com a mesma estrutura sda1 e sda2) ele nao boota, aparece "Missing operating system". A partição sda1 está bootable. alguem tem alguma luz?
<astroo-> ola da uns 15m pela possivel resposta de alguem
<licensed> hhahahahahaha obrigado astroo- eu não saio do canal nao
<licensed> * [licensed] idle 00:00:05, signon: Wed Oct 30 11:11:44
<licensed> nao te preocupas, obrigado pela dica
<astroo-> de nada
<rics> noite
<astroo-> ola
<silverf0x> licensed instala o mbr no hd novo
<silverf0x> *instala o grub
<licensed> silverf0x, reinstalei a mbr e nao pegou
<silverf0x> tentou o boot-repair?
<silverf0x> aqui tive problema com uma instalacao EFI ele consertou pra mim
<silverf0x> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<silverf0x> usei o iso
<licensed> nao pow, usei o dd pra reinstalar a mbr
<licensed> vou tentar isso dai
<silverf0x> aqui solucionou ... ele demorou pra rodar, uma parte parecia travado, mas tive paciencia de esperar e foi
<silverf0x> brb banho
<abbruchfirma> Boa noite gente, estou iniciando no Ubuntu e tenho um probleminha... O brilho da minha tela não diminui e não aumenta (acredito que esteja no máx.) de jeito nenhum!!! Já tentei pelo teclado, pelo terminal, pelas configurações do sistema e nada! Alguém teve problema parecido e conseguiu ajustar??
<astroo-> ola
<abbruchfirma> olá
<astroo-> da uns 15m pela possivel resposta de alguem
<abbruchfirma> Consegui resolver pessoal!! Valeu
<OliveiraBorges> Alguem ai programa CURL (php)  ?
<OliveiraBorges> pra poder me ajudar.
<Nelson_> Alguem poderia me ajudar, a atualizar o java no meu ubuntu
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida no canal e da 15m pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Nelson_> ok
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<crocodilhenio> bom dia
<crocodilhenio> o que é isto aqui ?
<crocodilhenio> parece ser tao leve e funcional
<crocodilhenio> ola
<leo__> oi
<crocodilhenio> tudo bem
<crocodilhenio> com vc  ?
<Rudineiw> como exibir o indicador de sessão no Ubuntu 13.10?
<Rudineiw> como exibir o indicador de configurações no Ubuntu 13.10?
<Rudineiw> resetei as configurações do Unity e o indicador de configurações voltou a aparecer, só estou ainda em dúvida de como exibir o inicador de sessão (nome de usuário) no Ubuntu 13.10
<leo__> Galera, bom dia, gostaria de saber qual o programa similar ao wamp que é usado no ubuntu?
<Rudineiw> leo__: para Linux tem o XAMPP http://www.apachefriends.org/pt_br/xampp-linux.html ou usar o PHP, APACHE e MySQL dos repositórios
<Rudineiw> leo__: pesquise LAMP Ubuntu
<rics> tyz32wq
<rics> Acabei de instalar o Ubuntu!
<rics>  :D
<rics> E estou completamente perdido! kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<rics> Instalei o Gnome XChat
<rics> mas não aparecem os menus pra eu configurar esse trem. Como faz no Ubuntu pra mostrar a barra de menu dos programas?
<leo__> cara eu também sou iniciante e te recomendo pesquisar coisas na comundidade ubuntu http://ubuntuforum-br.org/
<rics> massa, vou dar uma olhada lá.
<leo__> tem muito material para iniciante lá para te entrosar no sistema
<rics> Deve ser um atalho qualquer... acho
<leo__> digita no terminal e ve ser aparece
<leo__> o nome do programa
<leo__> Rudineiw, vlw consegui instalar
<rics> leo__, sim, aparece.
<rics> leo__, xchat-gnome
<leo__> passa o mouse la em cima na barra preta e ve se aparece
<leo__> arquivo , editar, ferramentas, essas coisa
<leo__> coisas*
<rics> leo__, não aparece... :(
<rics> é exatamente isso que eu estou querendo acessar.
<rics> não dá pra usar sem isso.
<leo__> quando vc passa o mouse la em cima onde ta escrito o nome do programa não aparece nada?
<rics> nada!
<rics> :(
<leo__> estranho
<rics> bizarro! deve estar com bug esse programa.
<rics> Cara, já volto. Almoçar.
<rics> como eu instalo uma GeForce 650 Ti no Ubuntu. Eu baixei o driver pelo site da NVidia e rodei,mas ele diz que eu não posso instalar porque existe um X rodando já.
<renato__> boa tarde
<renato__> amigos, desculpe sou novo com o linux
<renato__> eu baixai o ubunto e gostaria de qual o melhor programa pra colocar ele no pendrive pra dar boot na maquina
<Grigoletto> Estou baixando o Ubunto agora para instalar... alguma recomendação?
<renato__> olá
<renato__> alguem responde
<henry_> quase uma hora e só agora descobri como escrever ._.
<Poca> lol
<sagat> por que quando eu vo fazer update do meu ubuntu ele aparece um monte de linhas ignoradas ?
<hggdh> sagat: pastebin, por favor :-)
<sagat> que isso ?
<hggdh> !pastebin | sagat
<ubotu-br> sagat: para mostrar textos de várias linhas no canal, por favor use http://paste.ubuntu.com | para mostrar !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit para salvar direto da linha de comando | Não esqueça de postar a URL resultante -- veja também o tópico do canal
<hggdh> sagat: tua explicacao do problema nao me disse muito
<sagat> meu sou novo por aqui , sempre que eu entro aqui com uma duvida alguem chama minha atenção por algum motivo , mas enfim vo tentar no google obrigado
<henry_> ué cara, mas responderam sua pergunta '-'
<hggdh> sagat: para ajudarmos, temos que saber o que está a ocorrer, *com detalhes*. "aparece um monte de linhas ignoradas" nao explica o que está ocorrendo. Provavelmente, vendo a saída do comando, poderemos entender mais
<hggdh> seja como for, google é nosso amigo. Pesquisar sempre ajuda.
<sagat> minha duvida é só o por que alguns pacotes são ignorados no update do meu ubuntu só
<hggdh> sagat: a única resposta que posso dar *no momento* é "não sei". Se detalhes, não há muito o que fazer.
<Claudino> olá, gostaria de saber, como faço para solicitar um CD do Ubuntu 13.10 ?
<alvaro> baixe diretamento no site
<Claudino> baixar a iso eu já baixei, só estava querendo uma mídia mais autêntica.
<Claudino> pelo visto não é mais Free
<liox_> boa tarde alguém manja de iptables?
<hggdh> Claudino: UBuntu continua sendo de graça
<Claudino> me refiro ao Cd
<hggdh> CDs não mais são fornecidos. Entre outros motivos, a distro não mais cabe em um CD; mas a principal razão, creio, é que a Canonical decidiu não mais pagar por isto.
<Claudino> então precisa-se atualizar as informações no site
<Claudino> pois ainda tem informando a solicitação gratuita do Cd
<hggdh> link, por favor?
<Claudino> http://www.ubuntu-br.org/
<Claudino> "Baixe o Ubuntu agora mesmo ou solicite seu CD"
<hggdh> de facto. Pelo menos o link em http://www.ubuntu-br.org/download não fala em fornecer CD
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2013-11-02
<LoDz> register 251346 leozim543@gmail.com
<astroo-> falta o / no inicio
<Josue_Rezende> Saudações
<astroo-> ola
<LoDz> Galera, alguém pode me falar um programa similar ao sqlyog para ubuntu?
<Poca> LoDz: que bagaça é essa?
<LoDz> é um programa que gerencia banco de dados
<Poca> me parece que ele tem versão pra linux
<LoDz> por mais que tenha a versão para linux eu queria uma similar pq o sqlyou é shareware
<Poca> ah
<Poca> LoDz: o mysql workbench não te quebra um galho?
<Poca> LoDz: http://www.linuxlinks.com/article/20100511162722740/MySQLTools.html
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Hyuristyle> alguém sabe porquê a temperatura no Lubuntu pode estar elevada?
<Hyuristyle> mesmo rodando só o sistema fica em 54º C
<Hyuristyle> abrindo alguns programs às vezes sobe pra 60 e até 70º C
<Hyuristyle> programas leves
<Hyuristyle> Lubuntu 13.10, notebook asus, processador intel
<Hyuristyle> a cpu fica sempre em 0, 1, 2, 3%
<Hyuristyle> mas a temperatura fica por volta e 55º C
<Hyuristyle> de*
<alvaro> gabinete sujo
<alvaro> sujeira no processador
<alvaro> fonte de baixa capacidade, pode ser um monte de coisas
<Hyuristyle> é novo, tem 1 mês, sujeira acho q não
<Hyuristyle> no windows 8 está mais baixo
<alvaro> então pode ser a fonte
<Hyuristyle> humm
<Hyuristyle> é comum isso em notebooks?
<alvaro> outra coisasensores de temperatura não são muito confiaveis
<Hyuristyle> humm
<alvaro> notebook
<Hyuristyle> é que realmente a saída de ar está mais quente do que ica no windows 8
<Hyuristyle> fica*
<alvaro> depende de onde voce está colocando ele para usar, tem que ser em uma superficie rigida do contrario ele superaquece mesmo
<Hyuristyle> rígida
<Hyuristyle> tá em uma mesa lisa
<alvaro> uma mesa
<alvaro> qual é o processador?
<alvaro> quanto de RAM?
<Hyuristyle> intel i7-3610QM ivy bridge, 8 RAM
<alvaro> é normal ser meio esquentadinho mesmo
<alvaro> i7 esquenta mesmo
<Hyuristyle> ahhh
<alvaro> é bebe uma energia, que não é mole
<Hyuristyle> hehe
<alvaro> prefiro o i5
<Ernandes> bah
<niemer> alguem saberia me dizer alguma forma de instalar ubuntu sem cd/pendrive??? tentei com daemon (virtualizando o iso) mas deu erro...
<Poca> niemer:  é óbvio que não ia dar certo
<Poca> use um cd ou pen drive
<niemer> Poca, obrigado por 'tentar' me ajudar, porém quero alguma forma que não utilize cd ou pen-drive, visto que ambos estão danificados no pc, e por enquanto não tem possibilidades de conseguir outros novos (sem lojas por perto)
<Guest29661> Bom dia
<k0d3r_> niemer, rede?
<jediael_> My video card is not installing and everytime i try to install it i cant log in please help! ATI Radeon 3200 ubuntu 13.10
<jediael_> ajuda
<ProfMaurod> boa tarde a todos
<ProfMaurod> estou com um probleminha peculiar no meu ubuntu 13.04
<ProfMaurod> o ambiente gráfico trava de vez em quando e quase sempre quando estou usando transmission (torrent) e mais alguma coisa
<ProfMaurod> alguem tem alguma dica
<ProfMaurod> ??
<alvaro> o que está baixando?
<ProfMaurod> é indiferente sempre que estou usando o torrent e mais alguma coisa ele trava, mas respondendo a sua pergunta costumo baixar filmes e series
<Aeds> Alo Alo
<Aeds> :)]
<alvaro> so com transmission, ou voce deixa outro programas abertos?
<ProfMaurod> só com o transmission aberto ele não trava
<ProfMaurod> só trava com ele e mais alguma coisa
<ProfMaurod> se eu deixo a noite toda baixando vai de boa, mas se eu estou baixando e assistindo um filme ou navegando trava tudo
<ProfMaurod> eu tenho que desligar direto pelo botão
<alvaro> talvez seja o pc que não está tendo memoria suficiente
<alvaro> RAM principalmente
<ProfMaurod> tenho 4 gde ram e 1g de swap
<alvaro> isso depende muito
<Aeds> peguei a conversa pela metade
<Aeds> se puderem repetir qual é o problema
<Aeds> talvez eu possa ajudar
<ProfMaurod> o ambiente gráfico trava de vez em quando e quase sempre quando estou usando transmission (torrent) e mais alguma coisa
<Aeds> qual versão vc ta usando?
<Aeds> a ultima?
<ProfMaurod> ubuntu 13.04 4g de ram 1 de swap core i3
<alvaro> tive um problema com o VLC desse mesmo jeito, tive que abandonar ele
<Aeds> não precisa abandonar
<ProfMaurod> 450g na partição home usado 390g
<alvaro> a minha 12.04.3LTS
<Aeds> vc sabe me informar qual é o chipset da sua placa mãe?
<alvaro> para quem foi a pergunta?
<ProfMaurod> no lspci da isso  Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04)
<ProfMaurod> é um note dell inspiron 14 de 1 ano e pouco atraz
<Aeds> só um minuto
<Aeds> ja vou ver aqui
<ProfMaurod> ok
<Aeds> Amigo, me responda uma coisa
<Aeds> Vc está la utilizando e quando abre mais de 1 app a tela trava
<Aeds> correto?
<ProfMaurod> sim mas não assim direto.
<ProfMaurod> to baixando ae abro outro app uso um pouco varia o tempo, ae trava
<Aeds> Eu vejo 2 possiveis causas
<Aeds> como o problema é muito "comum"
<Aeds> vc tem 2 fatores principais que levam a travar
<Aeds> 1° seu pc pode estar super aquecendo
<Aeds> 2º o driver do controlador grafico não é o recomendado
<Aeds> se vc não se importa em perder desempenho do video
<Aeds> tenta xorg
<Aeds> se ainda assim continuar travando
<ProfMaurod> então, também pensei nisso, ae abri, limpei por dentro, baixou uns 10 graus
<Aeds> abra, faça uma limpeza e troque a pasta termica do processador
<Aeds> mas e a pasta?
<Aeds> trocou?
<ProfMaurod> depois instalei a ferramenta da intel que instala o driver mais adequado para o chip gráfico
<Aeds> mas quando vc abriu e limpou
<ProfMaurod> intel linux grafic drivers
<Aeds> vc trocou a pasta termica?
<ProfMaurod> sim sim
<Aeds> perfeito
<Aeds> xorg nele
<Aeds> pode ser tb que o seu cooler esteja com problemas
<Aeds> enfim...
<Aeds> preciso sair aqui amigão
<ProfMaurod> no sensors ta marcando 60º nos cores, num dia quante como este para um note até que tá bom
<ProfMaurod> quente*
<Aeds> desculpa não poder lhe ajudar mais
<ProfMaurod> falow brigado
<Aeds> disponha
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<AWOSCH> ola estou com problemas no repositorio do ubuntuu
<AWOSCH> 12.04
<AWOSCH> alguma ajuda
<AWOSCH> ????
<omelete> aparece alguma mensagem de erro?
<AWOSCH>  ubuntu-restricted-extras
<AWOSCH> algo nesse caminho
<AWOSCH> impossivel obter
<hggdh> AWOSCH: a mensagem completa, por favor
<AWOSCH> perai vou tentar no  terminal
<AWOSCH> COMECOU ASSIM
<AWOSCH> desculpe
<AWOSCH> fui instalar vlc
<AWOSCH> via synaptic
<AWOSCH> mensagem
<hggdh> AWOSCH: uma sentença completa por linha, por favor.
<AWOSCH> nao foi possivel marcar todos os pacotes para  instalacao
<AWOSCH> dai fui para net pesquisar
<AWOSCH> pesquisei e achei dicas para colocar media ubuntu
<AWOSCH> dai ncomecou meu martirio
<hggdh> AWOSCH: copie *toda* a saida do comando para um pastebin, e cole o link aqui. Alias, qual o comando que usaste?
<AWOSCH> perai
<AWOSCH> comecei com este     sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Poca> AWOSCH: cole no pastebin
<Poca> se tiver mais de 3 linhas
 * hggdh vai AFK
<AWOSCH> olha sou novo nisso
<AWOSCH> definapaste bin
<AWOSCH> defina paste bin
<Poca> pastebin.com
<AWOSCH> sudo -E wget --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/$(lsb_release -cs).list && sudo apt-get --quiet update && sudo apt-get --yes --quiet --allow-unauthenticated install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get --quiet update
<AWOSCH> deu erro 404
<Poca> medibuntu já era
<Poca> por isso deu erro
<AWOSCH> mas como eu mudo orepositorio??
<Poca> já era = não existe mais
<Poca> delete o /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<Poca> e depois dê um apt-get update
<AWOSCH> ta entao como eu inatlo o vlc
<Poca> e depois apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Poca> apt-get install vlc
<AWOSCH> ja fiz daerro
<Poca> ou pela central de programas
<AWOSCH> parai vou fazer e pegar o comando
<AWOSCH> pera ai ta acontecendo  algo novo ta atualizando fontes true type
<AWOSCH> Alguns pacotes não puderam ser instalados. Isto pode significar que você solicitou uma situação impossível ou, se você está usando a distribuição instável, que alguns pacotes requeridos não foram criados ainda ou foram retirados da "Incoming".
<AWOSCH> via terminal fala isso
<AWOSCH> qdo eu mando instalar o vlc
<ricardo_> como fazer funcionar o itau bankline no meu firefox?
<ricardo_> já baixei o java, mas não funciona ainda
<AWOSCH> Este erro pode ser causado pacotes adicionais de softwares necessários que estão perdidos ou não são instaláveis. Além disso pode haver um conflito entre pacotes de software que não podem ser instalados ao mesmo tempo.
<moises_> boa noite galera, sou novo no OS LINUX. Instalei no meu netebook que esta com o teclado quebrado, mas não consigo fazer a placa de wireless funcionar, ja tentei muita coisa.
<moises_> podem me ajudar
<moises_> estou querendo deixar ele como servidor.
<astroo-> moises_  ola
<moises_> ola
<astroo-> da uns 15m pela possivel resposta de alguem
<moises_> estou esperando
<moises_> mas já fucei a internet e já tentei um monte de comando.
<moises_> e nada.
<moises_> que falta faz uma tecla Fn, acho que o tempo da chave de liga/desliga era mais simples e barato.
<Ernandes> pode ser drive
<Ernandes> tem certeza que é a tecla fn?
<moises_> o software esta funcionando, o que não funciona e hard.
<Ernandes> estranho
<moises_> rfkill list all.   ====>  soft. on   ============>  hard. bloc.
<moises_> a fiz rfkill unblock, unlock e por ai vai
<moises_> mas o resultado é o mesmo
<Ernandes> bom nao tenho ideia rss
<moises_> é vi na internet que é mais facil comprar um teclado novo, mas o teclado dos netebooks tambem sao integrados. e ai vou acabar tendo de comprar um novo dispositivo.
<omelete> será q ifconfig/ip on ñ liga isso?
<moises_> não
#ubuntu-br 2013-11-03
<Boner> galera
<Boner> preciso de um canal de celulares
<Boner> quero monitorar minha namorada
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> isso...
<Boner> ???
<Poca> ...
<Poca> se o celular dela é um smartphone
<Poca> então ele tem um gps
<Poca> ativa a bagaça
<Poca> e instala algum software espião
<Poca> boa sorte champs :P
<Boner> então
<Boner> o detalhe é que eu n tenho como pegar o celular
<Boner> sem ela perceber
<Boner> tem que ser feito remotamente
<KurtKraut> Raramente vejo no IRC alguém querendo fazer algo criminoso e imoral. Geralmente é um ou outro.
<Vicentecs> yusOi!
<Boner> relaxa cara
<Boner> é só um celular
<Boner> n to roubando nada
<KurtKraut> Boner, rastrear alguém por GPS sem o consentimento desta pessoa não é "nada", é crime.
<KurtKraut> Boner, o que você quer fazer é criminoso e doentio.
<Boner> relaxa cara
<Boner> liberdade de informaç~
<Boner> informação
<Boner> e principalmente com a minha namorada
<KurtKraut> Boner, ahahahahah
<Boner> kkkkkkk
<Boner> relaxa cara
<Boner> fique susse ai
<KurtKraut> Boner, bem, eu posso relaxar. Você pelo visto não. A uma hora dessa deve estar tomando um chifre bacana dela, né? :D
<Boner> ahahahah
<Boner> nem to cara
<Boner> n tenho vocação para ser corno
<KurtKraut> Para precisar de GPS certamente tem.
<Boner> vamos mudar o assunto
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Boner> legal
<Boner> qual a sinagoga
<Boner> desculpe
<Boner> a intromissão
<Boner> mas vc está no judaismo a quanto tempo ?
<Boner> astroo-
<astroo-> nao estou...
<Boner> sacanagem
<JCCesar> Olá bom dia, tenho a versão 10.04 e não consigo instalar minha internet wi-fi minha maquina e um dell 64 . se eu entrar e der boot pelo cd consigo configurar mais esse procedimento, não funciona se for boot pelo hd
<JCCesar> quit
<LeoBR> ai pessoal, instalei direto o ubuntu e perdi alguns dados... alguem sabe como eu posso recuperar?
<subzerus> alguem aqui
<subzerus> manja configurar cpanel?
<joao> d
<joao> ola
<joao> ola
<Testeeee> eaeee
<Patrick95b> Boa tarde pessoal !
<Renato__> Pessoal, atualizei para a versão 13.10 e não consigo logar no ambiente normal do ubuntu...
<Renato__> Alguma opinião?
<Guest43240> alguem ai t com erro p atualizaçao d 13.10
<Guest43240> ?
<Poca> boa pergunta Guest43240 :P
<Guest43240> cara
<Guest43240> t foda
<Guest43240> t c 13.04
<Guest43240> e nao atualiza
<Guest43240> m da erro
<Guest43240> ja desabilitei meus app tds e msm assim persiste
<Poca> que erro?
<Guest43240> ja abrir topicos
<Guest43240> e nd
<Guest43240> An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade.  This can be caused by: * Upgrading to a pre-release version of Ubuntu * Running the current pre-release version of Ubuntu * Unofficial software packages not provided by Ubuntu  Se nada disso se aplicar, relate esse erro usando o comando 'ubuntu-bug ubuntu-release-upgrader-core' no terminal.
<Guest43240> esse ai
<Guest43240> ja viu algo assim?
<adilson> boa tarde pessoal!
<adilson>  sou novo aqui... pretendo me tornar o mais um usuario ubuntu
<adilson> tenho algumas duvidas a respeito do sistema ubuntu!
<Poca> diga adilson
<adilson> e ai poca boa tarde!
<Poca> boa tarde
<adilson> e verdade que e um sistema q  nao pega virus?
<Poca> não
<Poca> adilson: os pra windows não funcionam em linux
<Poca> o que não quer dizer que as distribuições linux não tenham falhas em softwares
<Poca> falhas, lê-se vulnerabilidades.
<adilson> eu vi a na pagina inicial duas versoes do ubuntu 13.04 qual das duas e a 64 bits?
<Poca> 64 bits é a recomendada
<Poca> e ali na parte de escolher qual baixar
<Poca> aparece pra escolher 64 ou 32 bits
<Poca> adilson: o ubuntu está na versão 13.10
<Poca> 13 = ano e 10 = mês que foi lançada
<adilson> ainda e versao de testes nao e?
<Poca> não
<adilson> como e desempenho dessa versao 13.10 pra jogos?
<Poca> boa pergunta :P
<adilson>  jogos tipo resident evil 6!
<adilson> na minha pagina aqui ainda aparece a versao 13.04
<adilson> ontem eu tentei  instalar a 13.04 sem retira o windows a ideia era ter os dois sistema num  so pc
<Ernandes> bah
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Ernandes> hi
<astroo-> ola
<maikel934> olá a todos
<maikel934> instalei o ubuntu 13.04 e não consigo atualizar pelo apt-get update
<licensed_> alguem tem experiencia com conversao de videos? preciso converter varios formatos (rmvb mkv..) para avi (para assistir no dvd do carro que so suporta avi)
<maikel934> quero instalar o mate ambiente grafico
<Ernandes> handbrake
<maikel934> mas dá erro dizendo que alguns arquivos falharam
<Ernandes> hum?
<astroo-> ola
<maikel934> se alguém puder me ajudar agradeço
<astroo-> da uns 15m pela possivel resposta de alguem
<maikel934> ok
<maikel934> sem problemas
#ubuntu-br 2014-10-27
<Dilma_13> usem o lubuntu
<Dilma_13> leve bonito
<Dilma_13> e simples
<BrunoPT> O ubuntu 14.10 pode ser executado com 1gb de RAM
<omelete> só se for o lubuntu
<BrunoPT> eu tenho o Ubuntu 14.04 com um pc com 2GB de RAM, e ja o corri em maquinas virtuais com 1GB de RAM
<Dilma_13> lubuntu é top
<Dilma_13> uso aqui com 8 gb de ram
<Dilma_13> kk
<Dilma_13> gosto de coisas leves
<BrunoPT> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<BrunoPT> 512 mb de ram
<xGrind> leve? ja testou slitaz? xD
<Dilma_13> http://www.xvideos.com/video8586534/casada_na_campanha_dos_macacos
<astroo-> e so inspiraçao do planeta dos macacos
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<geovane> descreva ubuntu mate 14.10 por favor
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<pairossi> Bom dia!!!!!
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem ;)?
<pairossi> Preciso de uma simples informação, mas nao consegui buscando na rede...
<mirqui> fala
<pairossi> instalei o DraftSight para trabalhar com CAD, mas de repente ele perdeu informações como a caminho para a fonte Arial
<pairossi> sei que tenho o pacote com fontes mas nao sei o caminho
<mirqui> põe na pesquisa se tú sabe o nome da fonte
<pairossi> no diretorio do DraftSight nao tem esta fonte, mas tenho instalado fontes TreType para windows no ubuntu, so nao consigo localizar
<pairossi> vamos tentar...
<mirqui> tenta e depois fala o que deu
<pairossi> mirqui: qual o comando via Shell para pesquisa a partir da raiz?
<pairossi> ls???
<mirqui> ahaha não sei disto , sei que acho qualquer coisa pesquisando no linux
<pairossi> pois é... eu tento no gerenciador de arquivos mas nao acha nada
<pairossi> nao encontra arial ou Arial...
<mirqui> pesquisar pc ou internet
<pairossi> pc
<mirqui> a pesquisa diz pesquisar pc ou intwernet
<mirqui> no caso do ubuntu , tenta lá
<mirqui> se não ter em nada instala o pacote de novo
<pairossi> ok
<mvcirino> cria um diretório no seu home chamado .fonts. Ele vai ser um diretório oculto. coloca todas as fontes que vc usa neste diretório. Para o Libreoffice e outros aplicativos, resolve. No seu caso não sei. é só uma dica
<pairossi> o diretorio existe e está vazio
<pairossi> já estive olhando isso
<mirqui> vc corrompeu ou deletou ele
<mirqui> a fonte no caso
<pairossi> nao
<pairossi> nao fiz qualquer mudança no sistema
<pairossi> acho que é um bug do DraftSight
<mirqui> ahaha é bug ou tomou doril
<mirqui> mas não esquenta , instala de novo
<mirqui> teens um repositório de fontes , não ?
<pairossi> ai é que está... no gerenciador de programas tem o Installer for Microsoft True Type core fonts instalado...
<pairossi> mas nao sei qual o diretorio da instalacao
<pairossi> deveria ser o home/user/.fonts
<pairossi> ou nao?
<mirqui> não entendo disso sou novo no linux
<mirqui> mas pelo nome deve ser
<mirqui> sem o ponto , só fonts
<mirqui> o ponto pode indicar um subdiretório
<telec> . indica um arquivo / diretorio oculto
<mirqui> tens como mudar o atributo dele ?
<telec> não
<telec> se for o caminho natural nao
<mirqui> hora do almoço , boa sorte a todos :)
<pairossi> galera... achei o diretorio.
<pairossi> tá com root, usr/share/fonts
<sUbMuNdO> bom dia, alguem sabe como aumenta a "visualizacao da quantidade de emails" no icone thunderbird que fica na barra do unity, antes no 14.04 a indicação era melhor visualizada!
<LACabeza> aew pessoas
<LACabeza> tem diferença gerar os arquivo ssl.key e ssk.csr localmente (no meu pc) e remotamente (no servidor) ?
<pairossi> mvcirino: qual o comando no Shell para pesquisar arquivos dentro de subdiretórios?
<Rafael_> sou novo por aqui e tenho encontrato dificuldades na instalação de recursos no ubuntu 14.10 tais como java, impressora da hp... alguem pode me ajudar?
<Guest76393> oi pessoal. alguem sabe os requisitos de sistema do ubuntu 14.10?
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<mvcirino> Guest76393 daniel, devem ser os mesmos do 14.04. http://askubuntu.com/questions/333795/what-are-the-system-requirements-for-each-flavour-of-ubuntu-desktop
<Rafael_> e sobre a instalação da impressora hp? ninguém?
<Rafael_> eh uma multifuncional photosmart all-in-one aio d110a
<mirqui> os drivrers do linux não resolvem ?
<mirqui> rafael ?
<mvcirino> Rafael_ tenho essa HP e não tive que fazer nada.
<mvcirino> Funciona tudo, porem o scanner eu uso no browser
<mirqui> tem um digitalizador simples
<mirqui> se vc usa o ubuntu
<mirqui> nas outras distros não sei
<mvcirino> mirqui no HP110a é mais fácil usar a interface via browser para digitalizar.
<mirqui> sim , ví aqui no meu ubuntu
<mvcirino> acho que nem reconhece com o digitalizador do ubuntu
<mirqui> ele em tese não vai ter problemas
<mvcirino> Não sei dizer ao certo, pois não uso mesmo :P
<mvcirino> mirqui Em tese não... Na prática mesmo. Sem nenhum problema
<mvcirino> A interface web dá até o nível de tinta dos cartuchos.
<mvcirino> Sussa
<mirqui> minha multifuncional está com windows
<mvcirino> Windows ? Desconheço  .... kkkkk
<mirqui> ahaha não vou guspir no prato que comi , mas o linux é muito bom
<mvcirino> mirqui, minha esposa utiliza a HP110a com interface via browser também só pra não ter que instalar trezentas coisas que a HP obriga a instalar.
<mirqui> a minha é epson
<mirqui> tinha uma hp e um scaner hp , mas que não funcionavam
<Rafael_> tá mas como faz pra funcionar na interface web
<Rafael_> sou novo no linux... pra falar a verdade instalei ele ontem
<mvcirino> Rafael_, tem que ver o ip que vc configurou. Abre o firefox e digita o ip da impressora
<mvcirino> SE não configurou nada, vai no menu da impressora - naquele display que tem nela - e configura.
<Rafael_> tá... isso daí já foi...
<Rafael_> vlw  msm
<mvcirino> =D
<Rafael_> e o java
<Rafael_> ?
<Rafael_> como eu faço?
<mvcirino> Rafael_ o java eu acho que já vem com o ubuntu... Se não vem ? Procura por ele na central de programas
<codeman> Rafael_, para que vc precisaria de java ?
<codeman> assim mvcirino , falou ja vem muitas vezes instalados
<codeman> porem se vc precisar programar talvez vc precisa fazer alguns ajuste para poder usar
<Rafael_> preciso por conta de utilizar certificado digital
<Rafael_> não veio instalado não
<Rafael_> tentei instalar como num vídeo que assisti no youtube mas nao deu certo
<Rafael_> mas o que tá me atrapalhando mais é o fato de não conseguir ler a partição do windows que mantive
<codeman> Rafael_, aparece algum erro ?
<Rafael_> na hora de instalar, se marcasse a partição como ntsf e marcasse como windows, não conseguia instalar o ubuntu... aí deixei sem marcar nada e instalei o ubuntu... agora não consigo ler a partição
<Rafael_> quanto ao java não deu erro nenhum
<Rafael_> porém qdo vou entrar no internet banking fala que tem q instalar o java
<codeman> entendo
<codeman> tu pode instalar o java hardmode rsrsrsrssr
<codeman> e ver se resolve
<mvcirino> Rafael_ java para a acessar o site da Caixa ?
<codeman> mvcirino, soh rwindows mesmo
<codeman> ja tentei usar o site da caixa e nunca funfo direito :-(
<mvcirino> o meu funciona de boa
<codeman> ql a versao do seu Ubuntu
<mvcirino> codeman, Rafael_ ...  este tutorial http://www.ubuntudicas.com.br/blog/2014/04/usando-o-java-8-site-da-caixa-economica-federal/
<Rafael_> e como instala esse java hardmode cdeman?
<mvcirino> eu uso mint 17, mas é a mesma coisa que o ubuntu 14.04
<Rafael_> blz
<codeman> Rafael_, baixar o fonte no site da oracle :-P
<Rafael_> e qto a partição? como posso resolver isso?
<codeman> mvcirino, boa dica
<mvcirino> ;)
<codeman> cara qnto a particao vai depender
<Rafael_> como é q faz... eu sou novato ainda
<codeman> oq tu quer resolver que num entendi
<codeman> eu tmb sou novao com linux :-P
<mvcirino> Rafael_ leitura de ntfs no ubuntu é nativo
<codeman> mas ja passei alguns perrengues rsrsrsrs
<codeman> mvcirino, concordo
<codeman> ele identifica de boa
<mvcirino> o problema é boot no Windows ?
<Rafael_> seguinte... eu mantive um particionamento do windows... uma partição na qual guardava meus dados, documentos, etc... agora eu não consigo acessar essa partição
<Rafael_> não fiz dual boot
<codeman> ah sim
<Rafael_> tô só com o linux... só mantive a partição
<codeman> vc tinha q ter feito um rsrsrss
<Rafael_> onde tinam os docuemntos
<mvcirino> Se não consegue, pode ser que tenha apagado ela, não ?
<mvcirino> Pois como eu disse, é nativo
<codeman> dentro do teu windows tinha uma particao soh para os arquivos ?
<codeman> mvcirino, concordo
<codeman> isso acontece qndo vc nao toma cuidado ao mexer em partições
<codeman> eu ja tive muito problema com iss
<codeman> rssrrsrs
<mvcirino> Vc consegue ver a partição onde estavam estes dados ?
<Rafael_> sim
<Rafael_> ela existe... só não consigo acessar
<codeman> Rafael_, no seu linux digite df - h
<codeman> e cola para gente ver
<mvcirino> Rafael_, quando vc clica nela, dá alguma mensagem ?
<Rafael_> no terminal?
<codeman> yeah
<Rafael_> dá essa msg aqui: Error mounting /dev/sda3 at /media/rafael/A09A03DB9A03ACBA: Command-line `mount -t "ntfs" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid,uid=1000,gid=1000,dmask=0077,fmask=0177" "/dev/sda3" "/media/rafael/A09A03DB9A03ACBA"' exited with non-zero exit status 14: The disk contains an unclean file system (0, 0). Metadata kept in Windows cache, refused to mount. Failed to mount '/dev/sda3': Operation not permitted The NTFS partit
<mvcirino> Ahh....
<codeman> ele nao tah conseguindo montar o sda3
<codeman> hauahuahauahuaha
<mvcirino> É como se a partição estivesse marcada para verificação no Windows
<codeman> ele nao tah conseguindo montar a part do windows
<Rafael_> qdo digito o comando q me passou aparece isso:
<Rafael_> rafael@RAFAELTAVARES:~$ df -h Sist. Arq.      Tam. Usado Disp. Uso% Montado em /dev/sda5        41G  4,9G   34G  13% / none            4,0K     0  4,0K   0% /sys/fs/cgroup udev            1,9G  4,0K  1,9G   1% /dev tmpfs           386M  988K  385M   1% /run none            5,0M  4,0K  5,0M   1% /run/lock none            1,9G  1,3M  1,9G   1% /run/shm none            100M   80K  100M   1% /run/user /dev/sda6        46G  2,1G   42G
<Rafael_> e aí... tem jeito de resolver?
<mvcirino> Tem sim...
<codeman> cara tem sim
<codeman> :-P
<mvcirino> Tô pegando um tutorial facinho....
<Rafael_> opa... blz
<mvcirino> mas se quiser ir vendo, aqui tem algumas dicas http://askubuntu.com/questions/439634/unable-to-mount-ntfs-hard-drive-partition-the-disk-contains-an-unclean-file-sys
<mvcirino> Acho que vai ter que instalar o ntfsprogs antes... No terminal, execute sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs
<mvcirino> dai vê qual é a partição que tem estes dados e executa sudo ntfsfix <partição>; Exemplo sudo ntfsfix /dev/sda5
<Rafael_> ok... vou terminar aqui a parte do java e já passo pra essa
<Rafael_> vlw mesmo meu brother
<mvcirino> Rafael_, digita no terminal: sudo fdisk -l. A saida deste comando vc cola em http://pastebin.com
<mvcirino> Dai coloca o link aqui para eu ver
<Guest96986> Bom dia pessoal, estou com um problema: executei equivocadamente o comando # startx em meu terminal e depois disso não consigo mais cessar meu usuário no sistema depois de informar nome e senha ele mostra um erro rápido algo relacionado com o apache2 e depois volta para a tela de login. Não gostaria de ter que reinstaler todo o sistema.
<mvcirino> Guest96986 Flavio. Vc chegou a reiniciar o sistema ? Ele cai direto no terminal ?
<Guest96986> nao ,ele cai na tela de login normal, más quando faço o login ele mostra um erro rápido e volta novamente a tela de login.
<Guest96986> reiniciei tb
<mvcirino> acho que você vai ter que entrar no terminal como root e ver o log. Mas não estou certo que seja erro do apache, uma vez que vc não entra nem no sistema.
<jscarmo> nos mostrei o que aparece no log
<mvcirino> na tela de login, aperta CONTROL ALT F4. Vai cair no terminal. Dai faz login com o usuário root e a senha do root
<Guest96986> blz , irei tentar.
<jscarmo> mas para vc logar via root ele tem que da habilitado
<mvcirino> Eu estou de saida... mas depois, no terminal, você pode fazer um cd /var/log/apache2/ e ver os logs que tem lá. pode ser o log com cat <nome do arquivo> |more
<mvcirino> pode ver o log.... Mas como disse, não acho que o erro de login seja no apache.
<mvcirino> Amanhã estou de volta
<mvcirino> t-+
<Guest96986> ok ,muito obrigado.
<misael> Boa Tarde, estou querendo usar o ubuntu, mas queria saber qual o melhor sobre x86 ou x64?
<jscarmo> olá misael
<jscarmo> qual a arquitetura de sua máquina?
<misael> O meu é de 64 bits, mas me parece que ele não fica com o ubuntu x64, já usei uma vez e parece que influencia no desepenho
<misael> desempenho**
<jscarmo> como assim?
<jscarmo> eu utilizou aqui na minha máquina ubuntu 14.04 LTS 64bits
<jscarmo> e funciona tudo perfeito
<misael> Então cara, mas parece que no meu fica mais lento, e ele tem o requisito bom
<jscarmo> Linux NoteLivre 3.13.0-38-generic #65-Ubuntu SMP Thu Oct 9 11:36:50 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<jscarmo> isso é um notebook?
<misael> Sim
<jscarmo> passa ai a marca dele
<jscarmo> e o modelo
<misael> sony vaio vpceh30eb
<jscarmo> vc já verificou se isso não é o driver de video
<jscarmo> qual versão do ubuntu  vc ta instalando
<jscarmo> ?
<misael> vi nada hein, eu usava na verdade o 12.10
<jscarmo> tentar usar o 14.04 ou 14.10
<misael> beleza, vou tentar ele mesmo, hoje estou usando o windows 8 por conta disso, mas o x86
<jscarmo> quando de memória essa sua máquina possui?
<misael> possui 4gb
<jscarmo> processador?
<misael> core i3
<jscarmo> o meu é um Dell Inspiron Processor Core I3, Memory 6gb
<jscarmo> roda o ubuntu perfeito
<r13n> alguem ai manja de hydra brute force?
<RAFAELTAVARES> PERGUNTEI AQUI ANTES MAS TIVE QUE REINICIAR O PC E PERDI AS INFORMAÇÕES QUE ME FORAM DADAS
<RAFAELTAVARES> FORMATEI O PC E INSTALEI O UBUNTU
<RAFAELTAVARES> MANTIVE A PARTIÇÃO DO WINDOWS ONDE MANTINHA TODOS OS MEUS ARQUIVOS
<RAFAELTAVARES> AGORA, A PARTIÇÃO TÁ LÁ MAS NÃO CONSIGO ACESSO
<RAFAELTAVARES> ALGUEM PODE ME AJUDAR?
<r13n> RAFAELTAVARES, qual windows era?
<RAFAELTAVARES> 8.1
<r13n> imaginei
<RAFAELTAVARES> COMO EU FAÇO PRA RESOLVER?
<RAFAELTAVARES> MEUS DOCUMENTOS ESTÃO TODOS LÁ
<codeman> RAFAELTAVARES, pq tah gritando man :-P
<RAFAELTAVARES> o cara... desculpa ae... nem percebi q tava em caixa alta
<RAFAELTAVARES> acho q foi vc mesmo q tinha me dado algumas dicas...
<r13n> e o backup?
<RAFAELTAVARES> também...
<codeman> RAFAELTAVARES, tu fez oq o outro brother te indicou a fazer
<codeman> tu sabe q o windows oito eh carniça
<RAFAELTAVARES> mas basicamente tem os documentos que eu editava no word, excel, docs pdf, imagens etc
<RAFAELTAVARES> pois eh... meu note tava uma droga... lento pra caramba
<RAFAELTAVARES> então... a outra dica que me deram eu perdi... tive q reiniciar o pc e acabei perdendo...
<RAFAELTAVARES> e aí codeman??? tem jeito?
<NarfligiX> RAFAELTAVARES, olhei meu log aqui, era isso que vc queria?
<NarfligiX> <mvcirino> mas se quiser ir vendo, aqui tem algumas dicas http://askubuntu.com/questions/439634/unable-to-mount-ntfs-hard-drive-partition-the-disk-contains-an-unclean-file-sys
<codeman> RAFAELTAVARES, tem sim man
<codeman> vc consegui encontrar a particao ainda certo
<codeman> tu tentou montar a particao do windows conforme o mvcirino te disse
<RAFAELTAVARES> não
<RAFAELTAVARES> não tentei montar
<codeman> bom ai q tah
<codeman> vc tem q ver direitinho oq tu vai fazer
<codeman> pois agora a ideia eh tentar montar a particao para pode recuperar os arquivos
<codeman> RAFAELTAVARES, recuperando os arquivos e backup tu tem mais autonomia para poder manipular o hd
<codeman> pq se vc fuçar sem saber pode acabar fazendo meleca ai danou-se
<RAFAELTAVARES> pois eh
<RAFAELTAVARES> eu consigo ver a partição no ubuntu
<RAFAELTAVARES> só não consigo acessar
<RAFAELTAVARES> qdo eu clico em cima da partição aparece um erro
<RAFAELTAVARES> Error mounting /dev/sda3 at /media/rafael/A09A03DB9A03ACBA: Command-line `mount -t "ntfs" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid,uid=1000,gid=1000,dmask=0077,fmask=0177" "/dev/sda3" "/media/rafael/A09A03DB9A03ACBA"' exited with non-zero exit status 14: The disk contains an unclean file system (0, 0). Metadata kept in Windows cache, refused to mount. Failed to mount '/dev/sda3': Operation not permitted The NTFS partition is in an 
<converge> pessoal, q editor vcs usam p/ programar ?
<r13n> vim
<converge> preciso de algo mais moderno, alguma sugestão ?
<Rafael_> galera, qual é o comando equivalente ao ipconfig /all do windows no ubuntu?
<Rafael_> outra... sei que o ubuntu é seguro mas eh melhor prevenir do que remediar... como faço pra instalar um bom antivirus no linux?
<converge> Rafael_: ifconfig (root)
<converge> Rafael_: se quer segurança no linux instale um firewall, mais interessante q um anti virus
<Rafael_> como eu faço pra entrar como root?
<converge> Rafael_: sudo
<converge> sudo nome_do_programa
<Rafael_> hum
<Rafael_> blz
<Rafael_> qual firewall vc me indica?
<Rafael_> mesmo assim gostaria de saber qual antivirus é o melhorzinho e como faço pra instalar
<converge> nunca usei anti virus no linux, n sei te dizer
<converge> e firewall o shorewall é legal
<kavaco> boa tarde galera
<kavaco> tenho um inspiron 5447, e no windows o touchpad funciona perfeitamente
<kavaco> no ubuntu, quando uso a rolagem com dois dedos em programas java como o netbeans ou o jdownloader, fica clicando sozinho
<kavaco> alguém imagina o que pode estar acontecendo?
<kavaco> já pesquisei bastante, mas só encontro soluções relacionadas a não funcionamento... estou usando o ubuntu 14.04 x64
<kavaco> já tentei reconfigurar com o gsynaptics
<kavaco> mas também não resolveu
<kavaco> o mais estranho é que deixei a rolagem habilitada e desabilitei o click usando o touch, e mesmo assim ao rolar, fica clicando...
<kavaco> dá clicks, tanto do botão direito, como do botão esquerdo
<Rafael_> ainda estou com problemas com a partição que não lê
<Rafael_> enxergo a partição mas quando clico em cima dá o seguinte erro:
<Rafael_> Error mounting /dev/sda3 at /media/rafael/A09A03DB9A03ACBA: Command-line `mount -t "ntfs" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid,uid=1000,gid=1000,dmask=0077,fmask=0177" "/dev/sda3" "/media/rafael/A09A03DB9A03ACBA"' exited with non-zero exit status 14: The disk contains an unclean file system (0, 0). Metadata kept in Windows cache, refused to mount. Failed to mount '/dev/sda3': Operation not permitted The NTFS partition is in an unsafe
<xGrind> Rafael_, oq aconteceu?
<kavaco> alguém?
<Rafael_> cara... eu tinha o windows 8.1 instalado
<Rafael_> tinha particionado o hd... a primeira partição eu instalei o windows
<Rafael_> na segunda eu guardava todos os documentos, filmes, fotos, etc
<Rafael_> aí instalei o ubuntu na primeira partição... não mexi na segunda
<Rafael_> só que agora eu enxergo a partição mas não consigo acessar nada
<Rafael_> e aí xGrind... q q eu posso fazer pra resolver isso?
<xGrind> Rafael_, vc instalou o ubuntu na partição do windows? nao zerou o hd e particionou de novo?
<xGrind> ja deu pau no hd aqui, quando usei o mesmo /home de distribuição deb pra rpm
<xGrind> e ja apareceu erro parecido com o seu, mas com pendrive aqui. perdi o pendrive =x
<Rafael_> sim... instalei na partição onde ficava o windows instalado
<Rafael_> não particionei de novo... meus dados continuam lá
<Rafael_> só não consigo acessar
<xGrind> Rafael_, sei que o windows 8.1 tem um sistema de criptografia. será que é isso q nao esta deixando acessar?
<Rafael_> só não descobri ainda como resolver
<Rafael_> pelo que andei lendo isso tem alguma coisa a ver com a hibernação do windows
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2014-10-28
<carlos> ola estou tentando instalar o ubuntu mas ele trava, fica caregando mas nao termina,nem aparece as particoes
<carlos> oque pode ser?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> diz que hardware tens
<carlos> i7 e  6 de ram
<carlos> hd 500
<carlos> eu j'a havia usado o ubuntu antes mas recentemente estava usando windows, mas ele foi infectado, tentei instalar dentro do windows mas nao deu certo
<carlos> entao estou tentando usar pendrive bootavel mas nao funciona
<astroo-> e video e...
<carlos> intel graphics 4000  de 4gb
<astroo-> que erro da a nao funcionar?
<carlos> ele simplesmente vai ate a etapa que antecede a tela que mostra as particoes e dae para
<carlos> a seta do mouse fica carregando e assim fica por horas se deixar
<astroo-> o windows e o 8?
<carlos> 7, mas ele esta dando tela azul, portanto nao consigo entrar nele
<astroo-> ok
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<carlos> ok
<Avic> olá. alguem sabe como posso instalar o nx server no ubuntu 14.10?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> carlos   ve o privado
<Avic> Acabei de instalar o ubuntu, estou agora a instalar o kubuntu-desktop
<Avic> preciso do servidor freeNX para aceder ao ambiente de trabalho
<astroo-> Avic  da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de laguem
<Avic> ok, obrigado :-)
<astroo-> Avic   ve o privado
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<rfeitosadepinho> bom dia
<rfeitosadepinho> to com problema na instalação do ubuntu 14.10
<rfeitosadepinho> quando termino de instalar ele reiniciar e fica numa tela toda preta
<rfeitosadepinho> o q eu faço?
<diasryu> bom dia
<diasryu> alguem ja conseguir instalar o ikey 2032 ou 4000 no ubuntu 12
<diasryu> *conseguiu
<r13n> Bom dia a todos
<r13n> alguem vivo por ai?
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<mvcirino> dia mirqui
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<mvcirino> na paz
<mirqui> blza , isso que serve :)
<mvcirino> Tô fazendo um trabalho chato, porém necessário... Documentação de programa
<mirqui> ahaha normal , fazer o que :) , conhece a história do karate ?
<mirqui> é melhor o karate ter que fazer , do que não te ahaha :)
<mvcirino> Mestre Yoda ?
<mirqui> ?? aahaha não entendi
<mvcirino> A sua frase... Parece o mestre Yoda falando
<mirqui> sinistro o.0 ahaha
<mirqui> mas não tenho a experiência de um jedy
<Rafael_> Bom dia pessoal! tô com um problema relacionado a partição que mantive no pc... tinha o windows 8 instalado, e fiz o seguinte... particionei em duas partes... uma ficava o windows e na outra eu guardava os dados... pois bem, instalei o ubuntu na antiga partição do windows 8... o ubuntu funcionou normalmente... porém, no que diz respeito a partição em que mantinha os dados, enxergo ela mas quando clico dá um erro e não c
<Rafael_> segue o erro
<Rafael_> Error mounting /dev/sda3 at /media/rafael/A09A03DB9A03ACBA: Command-line `mount -t "ntfs" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid,uid=1000,gid=1000,dmask=0077,fmask=0177" "/dev/sda3" "/media/rafael/A09A03DB9A03ACBA"' exited with non-zero exit status 14: The disk contains an unclean file system (0, 0).
<Rafael_> Metadata kept in Windows cache, refused to mount. Failed to mount '/dev/sda3': Operation not permitted The NTFS partition is in an unsafe state. Please resume and shutdown Windows fully (no hibernation or fast restarting), or mount the volume read-only with the 'ro' mount option.
<Rafael_> alguem pode me ajudar com isso?
<Rafael_> putz... ninguém pra me ajudar?
<mvcirino> Rafael_, o que acontece ao rodar sudo ntfsfix /dev/sda3 ?
<Rafael_> dá isso daqui
<Rafael_> ounting volume... The disk contains an unclean file system (0, 0). Metadata kept in Windows cache, refused to mount. FAILED Attempting to correct errors...  Processing $MFT and $MFTMirr... Reading $MFT... OK Reading $MFTMirr... OK Comparing $MFTMirr to $MFT... OK Processing of $MFT and $MFTMirr completed successfully. Setting required flags on partition... OK Going to empty the journal ($LogFile)... OK Checking the alternate boot
<Rafael_> 3.1. NTFS partition /dev/sda3 was processed successfully.
<mvcirino> Rafael_, copia a saida do comando para o pastebin.com e nada o link
<mvcirino> .... e manda o link
<Rafael_> tá
<mvcirino> mas pelo que li, mesmo estando tudo contatenado, deu certo fazer a limpeza da partição ntfs
<Rafael_> http://pastebin.com/YzMK21PU
<Rafael_> tá aí
<mvcirino> Ok. O comando terminou certo, com sucesso.
<mvcirino> Se ainda assim não consegue acessar - culpa do Windows 8 pelo que eu estou lendo .... - tenta o seguinte
<Rafael_> cara... tô vendo aki
<Rafael_> o comandozinho funcionou
<mvcirino> ahhhh
<mvcirino> show
<Rafael_> vlw msm
<Rafael_> tô batendo cabeça com isso desde domingo
<mvcirino> eu ia falar para forçar a montagem com sudo ntfs-3g -o remove_hiberfile /dev/sda3 /mnt
<mvcirino> mas o ntfsfix resolveu ;) Legal
<Rafael_> vc é o cara
<Rafael_> :)
<locate> Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS iniciado como convidado temporário como resolver?
<gustavo_> boa tarde
<gustavo_> como faço para acessar a fita lto do meu servidor
<gustavo_> estou prescisando voltar um backup?
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<david_> hi
<david_> olá ?
<OChaoticRavenger> Olá, alguem poderia me ajudar?
<telec> OChaoticRavenger, comece pela duvida
<telec> é a melhor maneira
<OChaoticRavenger> Como eu instalo o ubuntu com um pendrive?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<L88os> boa noite
<L88os> alguém sabe como eu desativo a sessão convidado do ubuntu 14.10?
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-br 2014-10-29
<L88os> http://www.edivaldobrito.com.br/como-remover-a-sessao-convidado-da-tela-de-login-do-ubuntu/
<ubunteiro> boa noite galera
<Emilio_Eiji> note
<astroo-> ola
<ubunteiro> gostaria de saber se essa vs do unity 14.10 está melhor que anterior
<xZXZXZ> oi
<R3nan> ola
<astroo-> ola
<xZXZXZ> to pensando em mudar de OS, como é a adaptacao longa curta? faço C/C na faculdade e acho que o ubuntu me permite mais flexibilidade e testes..
<Rudolf> xZXZXZ: curva de aprendizado depende de vc
<Rudolf> xZXZXZ: vc gosta de ler?
<Rudolf> xZXZXZ: fuçar?
<xZXZXZ> Sim
<xZXZXZ> por isso que quero mudar, rs
<Rudolf> xZXZXZ: ou quer ficar clicando e as coisas acontecerem automagicamente?
<R3nan> uso ubunto
<Rudolf> xZXZXZ: se quer mudar, a adaptação é curta
<R3nan> eh doce
<Rudolf> R3nan: deus te ajude
<R3nan> Rudolf, rsrsrs qual sua opiniao para usuario desktop ?
<Rudolf> R3nan: depende
<Rudolf> R3nan: se quer aprender, debian, slackware, gentoo
<Rudolf> R3nan: se quer só usar debian, slackware, gentoo
<Rudolf> R3nan: mas se quiser posar de "linuxer", debian, slackware ou gentoo
<R3nan> muito pratico parabens
<R3nan> vou buscar a minha espoa ate amanha
 * rootpt is away: busy
<rafael> boa noite... alguem sabe me dizer como faço pra instalar o utorrent no ubuntu?
<astroo-> rafael  ola
<rafael> oi
<rafael> blz?
<astroo-> tudo e tu?
<rafael> tranquilo
<rafael> e ai? pode me ajudar com o utorrent?
<astroo-> ve o privado
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<rafaeljuniorsouz> Olá. Boa noite. Alguém aí que possa me ajudar?
<rafaeljuniorsouz> Fiz a instalação do Ubuntu 14.10.
<rafaeljuniorsouz> Na instalação, eu deixei habilitado o login automático.
<rafaeljuniorsouz> Porém, ao ligar o computador, uma tela preta fica parada, não carrega a parte gráfica, ao que tudo indica.
<rafaeljuniorsouz> Consigo alterar os terminais, logar, e digitar comandos perfeitamente.
<rafaeljuniorsouz> ???
<Fr0iDz> bom dia
<R3nan> bom dia
<mvcirino> bom dia Fr0iDz, R3nan e restante do pessoal
<R3nan> bom dia
<hoffheydt> ola
<hoffheydt> gostaria de saber onde eu consigo obter o cd do ubuntu
<hoffheydt> aqui aparece, mais do nada desapareci, ai só monstra para baixar
<hoffheydt> eu procurei e estou gostando do que ele pode me proporcionar...
<Daekdroom> A distribuição oficial dos CDs do Ubuntu não acontece mais.
<hoffheydt> obrigado :(
<codeman> ubuntu clean existe ?
<hggdh> codeman: o que seria um Ubuntu clean?
<codeman> seria um ubuntu leve
<codeman> sem unity todas papagaidas q vem rssrsr
<codeman> hehehe mas tem q ter interface neh
<codeman> rsssrr
<codeman> pois eu pensei em instalar + com o xfce ou outro gerenciador de janelas leve
<codeman> acho q isso resolveria o meu problema
<codeman> mas qeria saber se tem algum dist q ja vem dessa forma
<hggdh> codeman: tem o xubuntu
<codeman> hehehe pensei nesse ai
<hggdh> ou o lubuntu
<codeman> esse eu num conhecer
<codeman> acabei de ver esse lubuntu
<codeman> to gostando
<codeman> vou dar uma lida para ver se atende as minha ncessidades
<codeman> :-)
<codeman> tenho 6 de ram 500gb de hd e a maquina tah mais lenta do num sei oq rssrsrsr
<R3nan> tarde, ja usei o lubuntu em maquinas antigas funciona bem
<codeman> e hora q num esquenta e nem , da sinal de nenhum problema
<codeman> eu to achando que eh problema de B.I.O.S
<codeman> rsrssrsrsrrs
<R3nan> ja verificou os processos ?
<R3nan> pra ver oq esta consumindo mais da maquina
<codeman> vou ver aqui
<codeman> tem coisa paka rodando
<rOGER_> olá pessoal, bom dia! Instalei o Ubuntu Studio 14.04.1, quando executo o Mixx para tocar musicas, nenhum outro programa que trabalhe com audio é executado, somente após desligar o Mixx, como posso solucionar isso?
<umezaki> olá
<umezaki> alguem on?
<codeman> eu sempre to on
<codeman> rsrssrsrs
<umezaki> opa, te perguntar cara... to com um problema em instalar o ubuntu numa maquina que ja veio com uefi win 8 secure boot
<umezaki> tem alguma tecnica que eu nao to sabendo que vc pode me passar?
<codeman> boa :-P
<codeman> essa eu num sei responder nao
<codeman> rsrssrrs
<umezaki> =P
<umezaki> quando instalo o grub fica na frente da bios e ai nao sei se tenho que mandar comando por comando no grub pra montar um boot loader ou se instalei errado
<R3nan> umezaki, procura pelo boot-repair
<umezaki> to lendo aqui as vezes acho
<umezaki> nao consigo intalar o boot-repair pelo livecd
<umezaki> ja decorei os comandos de tanto usar mas nao tem como
<umezaki> pra usar na versao instalada do ubuntu tbm nao da, pq nao chega a inicializar hehe
<umezaki> trem ta zicado
<codeman> umezaki, uma coisa eu sei tudo eh possivel
<R3nan> o boot-repair foi a soluçao pra mim
<umezaki> com certeza, computação tudo e possivel, so demora mais ou menos
<R3nan> comprei um dell com w8 e instalei em dual boot o ubuntu
<umezaki> kkkkkk
<codeman> umezaki, eh isso ai
<umezaki> mas vc usou o boot-repair no ubuntu inicializado ne, nao foi no live cd nao
<codeman> R3nan, dell eh roubada :-P
<umezaki> r3nan?
<R3nan> no live cd
<R3nan> codeman, me arrependi pela bateria que dura em media 3 horas
<R3nan> achava que iria durar mais
<R3nan> mas ta valendo
<umezaki> pelo live cd com sudo add-apt.....
<umezaki> ?
<R3nan> vc tem q adicionar um repositorio do boot-repair
<R3nan> e depois so atualiza e mandar instalar
<R3nan> instalado so executa e seguir os passos
<umezaki> nao consigo executar ele
<R3nan> da algum erro ?
<umezaki> nao sei se da errado o update ou a instalação
<umezaki> sim
<R3nan> qual o erro
<umezaki> acho que tenho que usar trusty
<umezaki> sei la
<umezaki> qual o erro
<umezaki> ta bem confuso
<umezaki> hehe
<R3nan> haiehiae
<R3nan> baixa o live cd o boot-repair ai eh so executar
<R3nan> http://sourceforge.net/projects/boot-repair-cd/
<umezaki> ok valeu
<umezaki> testar
<umezaki> abraço
<R3nan> to precisando fazer uma copia de um dvd e acho que ele esta protegido to usando o brasero tem alguma alternativa simples ?
<codeman> R3nan, dei suporte para maquinas dell e soh reclamacao man
<codeman> o melhor dell eh qndo eh da gringa
<codeman> mas qndo chega aqui nao tem garantia conforme eles prometem
<R3nan> entao kra to com o meu a uns 2 anos e ta rolando bem, é um ultrabook inspirion 14z
<codeman> sim q maravilha :-)
<vfmaurer> ola, tentei instalar o ubuntu e nao consegui, ele nao inicia a partir do cd, executei um programa do cd que instala um auxiliar de boot e tb nao funcionou, deu varios erros de inicializaçao meu windows é 8.1 64bits alguem me ajude a me livrar da droga do windows
<vfmaurer> nao tenho nd contra drogas mas o windows é muito hard
<vfmaurer>  \j rio
<vfmaurer> vamos ajudar os ubunteiros novos galera
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<ilmar> eae
<ilmar> algum brasileiro ai?
<mirqui> ahaha é br o forum
<mirqui> fórum
<R3nan> hquaha
<AllanLinux> Olá pessoal, boa tarde!
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<AllanLinux> Alguem poderia me ajudar? Preciso de uma ajuda: Preciso pegar uma informação especifica na saida de um comando, quando executo o: iscsiadm -m discovery -t sendtargets -p 192.168.1.138 ele me retorna: 192.168.1.138:3260,1 iqn.1992-04.com.emc:storage.NAS-BKP-002.Bacula
<AllanLinux> Eu preciso pegar o endereço desse iqn e jogar no comando iscsiadm -m node -T iqn.1992-04.com.emc:storage.NAS-BKP-002.Bacula -p 192.168.1.138 -l Só que esse iqn muda toda semana, alguem poderia me ajudar? T_T
<mirqui> xiii , entendo nada tenta o hggdh
<AllanLinux> huhu
<AllanLinux> vlw
<carlos_> boa tarde
<mirqui> blza :)
<R3nan> AllanLinux, explica melhor talvez eu posso ajudar
<AllanLinux> Então, eu utilizo o bacula para backup e toda semana troco o Hd, são dois NAS
<AllanLinux> E executo os seguintes comando para montar o ISCSI: iscsiadm -m discovery -t sendtargets -p 192.168.1.138 (Ele me retorna com o endereço de iqn. do Iscsi)
<AllanLinux> iscsiadm -m node -T iqn.1992-04.com.emc:storage.NAS-BKP-002.Bacula -p 192.168.1.138 -l
<AllanLinux> iscsiadm -m node
<AllanLinux> iscsiadm -m session
<R3nan> qual a parte desse retorno que vc precisa ?
<R3nan> essa iqn.1992-04.com.emc:storage.NAS-BKP-002.Bacula ?
<AllanLinux> Desculpe o Flood =( Com esses comandos eu monto o iscsi, mas preciso fazer isso toda sexta e queria fazer um script para rodar no cron para montar automaticamente
<AllanLinux> Quando executo o primeiro comando, ele sai: 192.168.1.138:3260,1 iqn.1992-04.com.emc:storage.NAS-BKP-002.Bacula
<R3nan> vc ja tem algum script ?
<R3nan> e dessa saida o q vc precisa ?
<AllanLinux> so preciso pegar a saida com endereço do iqn e jogar pro segundo comando
<AllanLinux> Não tenho script, vou jogar tudo no arquivo para executar
<R3nan> essa saida  192.168.1.138:3260,1 iqn.1992-04.com.emc:storage.NAS-BKP-002.Bacula qual é a informaçao q vc precisa ?
<AllanLinux> iqn.1992-04.com.emc:storage.NAS-BKP-002.Bacula
<AllanLinux> Mas ela muda
<R3nan> faz assim --> primeiro comando | awk '{print $2}'
<AllanLinux> Deu certo! E como eu jogo para o comando: iscsiadm -m node -T iqn.1992-04.com.emc:storage.NAS-BKP-002.Bacula -p 192.168.1.138 -l
<R3nan> num shell script vc guarda a saida em uma variavel assim --> variavel=$(primeiro comando | awk '{print $2}')
<R3nan> terceiro comando $variavel
<AllanLinux> problema q não manjo shell
<R3nan> vamo la
<AllanLinux> sou uma anta nessa parte de fazert script
<R3nan> #!/bin/bash
<R3nan> guardaValor=$(iscsiadm -m discovery -t sendtargets -p 192.168.1.138 | awk '{print $2}')
<R3nan> iscsiadm -m node -T $guardaValor -p 192.168.1.138 -
<R3nan> é isso ae
<R3nan> faltou um -l
<R3nan> rsrs
<R3nan> testa ae q q coisa grita
<AllanLinux> dexa eu ve
<AllanLinux> desculpa a demora, feche agarrado no meu cangote
<AllanLinux> vo testar!
<AllanLinux> Deu certo! Muito Obrigado Renan!
<R3nan> blza
<AllanLinux> Obrigado mesmo
<R3nan> =D
<Guest87615> estou tendo problemas com a instação de qualquer aplicativo
<Guest87615> sempre da o erro "falha na operação do pacote"
<rwfyt> Como faço para atualizar o ubuntu da 14.04 para 14.10?
<rwfyt> omo faço para atualizar o ubuntu da 14.04 para 14.10?
<rwfyt> Como faço para atualizar o ubuntu da 14.04 para 14.10?
<Rudolf> rwfyt: pergunta básica. Já procurou no google?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<pereira> Oi pessoar
<astroo-> ola
<pereira> Astro, acabo d einstalar o ubuntu 14.10 unico porem não consigo instalar os apt que rpeciso
<pereira> nem o pacote de linguagens, aparece este erro
<pereira> Failed to fetch http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/language-pack-gnome-pt-base/language-pack-gnome-pt-base_14.10+20141020_all.deb Could not resolve 'br.archive.ubuntu.com' Failed to fetch http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/language-pack-pt-base/language-pack-pt-base_14.10+20141020_all.deb Could not resolve 'br.archive.ubuntu.com' Failed to fetch http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/language-pack
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<pereira> ok sem problemas posso esperar o tempo que for, muito obrigado
<astroo-> de nada
<astroo-> ve o privado
<jose__> boa noite
#ubuntu-br 2014-10-30
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<mvcirino> bom dia mirqui
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<mvcirino> Tudo GG :P
<mirqui> ahaha não sei o que é gg , mas se está tudo bem , isso que serve :)
<mvcirino> GG = Jóinha Jóinha :P
<mirqui> haaa então aqui tbm está gg :)
<mvcirino> :D
<mirqui> bom dia a todos , vou tomar café , depois falamos :)
<R3nan> bom dia
<mvcirino> bom dia R3nan
<R3nan> blza
<AllanLinux> bom dia =)
<R3nan> dia
<Elisandro> Ola pessoal, gostaria de ver se alguem consegue me ajudar, eu instalei o ubuntu em um ssd e estou acessando arquivos do disco rígido normal que esta em NTFS, mas quando eu salvo o arquivo do linux no NTFS quando entro no windows para ver o arquivo nao esta la e nem pelo linux mais, como que se faltase um COMIT no fim da transação para salvar o arquivo realmente na partição ntfs
<beeblebrox3> olá?
<R3nan> alow
<beeblebrox3> tenho um problema aqui para montar um disco criptografado pelo terminal. Será que alguém sabe algo a respeito?
<R3nan> disco criptografado.. nao sei nd
<beeblebrox3> Ah, está complicado resolver isso aqui :(
<R3nan> vc sabe o software que foi feita a criptografia ?
<beeblebrox3> fiz pelo gparted. O problema é o seguinte: eu tenho esse HD externo criptografado e faço backup de uns arquivos aqui. Daí faço tudo manualmente. Boto o HD na USB, o ubuntu pede a senha, eu forneço, ele monta e eu rodo o rsync. Daí eu preciso automatizar isso porque irei me ausentar e preciso que o procedimento continue acontecendo, então pesquisei e consegui fazer alkguns scripts pra fazer isso
<beeblebrox3> o problema é que os dados estão em outro computador e o comando para montar o disco, que aqui funciona numa boa, gera um erro lá
<beeblebrox3> o comando é sudo cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sdc1 BKP --key-file <arquivo com a senha>
<R3nan> e qual é o erro gerado no outro computador ?
<Elfon> beeblebrox3: é a mesma cryptografia do cryptkeeper?
<beeblebrox3> no meu (ubuntu 14.04) funciona numa boa, no outro (ubuntu 12.04) tenha a mensagem "Chave não disponível para esta frase secreta."
<beeblebrox3> não tenho ideia, Elfon. Como verifico isso?
<beeblebrox3> (lembrando que o HD é montado pelo ubuntu via interface gráfica sem problema nenhum)
<Elfon> beeblebrox3: infelizmente não entendo muito...só tenho uma partição encriptada....e umas pastas com o cryptkeepes
<beeblebrox3> acho que não é a mesma coisa :/
<Elfon> ok
<beeblebrox3> mas valeu
<beeblebrox3> sei a opção --key-file (digitando a senha ao inves de usar o arquivo) ele consegue montar.. safado :P
<R3nan> ae blza
<beeblebrox3> mas preciso poder passar a senha automaticamente, não poso digitá-la :/ *pesquisando*
<beeblebrox3> ah, consegui! ;)
<beeblebrox3> eu fiz echo '<passphrase>' | sudo -S cryptsetup [...]
<mvcirino> se fosse para mapear um "drive" com nfs seria fácil. É só criar um arquivo oculto chamado .secret. dentro dele colocar o user e password. proteger com chmod 600. Depois só montar o dispositivo com //Server/share /mnt/samba cifs users,auto,credentials=/caminho/para/.secret,noexec,noperm 0 0 por exemplo
<mvcirino> falei em nfs e coloquei o exemplo do samba, mas acho que dá no mesmo :P
<beeblebrox3> mas eu ainda iria precisar desbloquear a partição, não teria!?
<beeblebrox3> o problema era ali
<mvcirino> não, pois como está montado o dispovitivo, a senha está no parâmetro credentials
<mvcirino> em dispositivos não criptografados dá certo
<mvcirino> eu mapeio os servidores da rede em meu pc assim
<beeblebrox3> ah, sim, mas o meu é criptografado e não fica montado. O backup é feito e ele vai pra outro lugar. E são dois também
<beeblebrox3> vou mudar meus scripts e testar aqui, mas acho que vai dar certo :)
<mvcirino> ;0
<danshin> ALguem ai sabe mudar o kernel que está sendo utilizado. Eu instalei do kernel 3.16, mas gostaria de volta pro 3.13
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<paulo> boa noite! estou tentando instalar o ubunto 14.10 num  notebook hp, mas nao estou conseguindo. baixei o iso, gerei o livecd e ele nao instala. ai executo via cd o ubuntu e qdo chego ao desktop ele para na tela tipo de instalacao - parece que nao reconhece o hd. sera que o hd tem problemas...? vcs ja viram algo assim?
<paulo> o note hp estava com windows 8, mas este travou e parou de funcionar
<Igorpio> Boa tarde , alguém aqui trabalha no serpro ? Gostaria de saber se o ubuntu é a distribuição padrão do serpro
<jardeon> boa noite
<jardeon> posso instalar o linox ubunto mesmo tendo instalado o windows?
<jardeon> depois posso desinstalor o windows?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2014-10-31
<Wallace> olá
<astroo-> ola
<Wallace> queria tirar uma duvidaaaaaa
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida toda e da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Wallace> eu instalei o ubuntu no meu notebook mas a tela fica piscando com frequencia
<astroo-> diz que hardware e que versao ubuntu
<Wallace> ubuntu 14.10
<Wallace> DELL vostro 3550
<astroo-> hardware em si que ninguem sabe o que tem
<Confuso> Boa noite.
<Confuso> Alguém que puder me ajudar, agradeço antecipadamente.
<Confuso> Seguinte: Estou usando win 8.1, preciso criar um pen drive bootavel do ubuntu 14.10.
<Confuso> Como faço?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> esta no site oficial do ubuntu
<Confuso> Pode passar o link?
<Confuso> Antes na versão 14.04 eu usava o programa chamado linux live usb creator,  mas nessa nova versão o programa avisa não ser compatível e quando insisto o pen drive não dá certo.
<astroo-> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<Confuso> tks astroo
<astroo-> ok
<Confuso> É que nem lembrava do ubuntu oficial, só do site BR
<hiago> ola
<hiago> alguem poderia me ajudar? tentei instalar o ubuntu no meu notbook porem ele da varios erros
<hiago> e n consegui com o boot pelo pendrive =/
<hiago> não sei como funciona isso (chat) mas
<hiago> vou deixar meu e-mail cas oalguem veja e  possa me ajudar, não encontrei cd para comprar ( o de instalação)
<hiago> ebom
<hiago> hiagofontouram@gmail.com
<hiago> obrigado!
<astroo-> ola
<codeman> hiago, ql o problema
<codeman> tem alguma mensagem de erro
<astroo-> diz sempre a duvida toda
<astroo-> que errro e hardware e
<codeman> astroo-, o cara se mandou
<astroo-> coisas...
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<ptl> OiEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEe!¡!¡!¡!¡!¡!¡!¡!¡OiEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEe!¡!¡!¡!¡!¡
<R3nan> ola
<ptl> :D
<R3nan> sussa
<ptl> nah, so' na luta. E contigo?
<R3nan> tranquilis hj é sexta
<manoelfilho> Bom dia!
<manoelfilho> Esou com uma dúvida.... gostaria de habilitar o login manual no ubuntu 14.10 ... Só aparece a lista de usuários cadastrados...
<jardelvdas> Ola pessoal! Alguem pode ajudar com recupear arquivos apos formatar, por exempla algo como recuva?
<GuilhermeCaldeir> Tenho instalado o Ubuntu 14.04. Se eu atualizar para o 14.10 vou perder os arquivos que tenho na pasta Documentos, Música e Vídeos?
<R3nan> GuilhermeCaldeir, vc vai atualizando usando o apt-get ?
<MarconM> GuilhermeCaldeir: nao ... voce nao perde nada
<MarconM> nem programas nem nada
<GuilhermeCaldeir> OK, muito obrigado pelas respostas
<GuilhermeCaldeir> vou atualizar agora
<jardelvdas> Alguem tem solução?
<ptl> so' os suicidas
<ptl> (foi detectada uma correlacao alta entre pessoas que tem soluco cronico e suicidas)
<ptl> ah, pessoas com soluco cronico tambem veem menos significados em suas vidas
<R3nan> kkkkkk
<R3nan> jardelvdas, vc nao fez backup e formatou o disco ?
<jardelvdas> + - isso
<jardelvdas> na verade nao tava iniciando eu tive que formatar e esqueci do bkp do meu usu
<R3nan> e qual era o sistema de arquivo antes de formatar?
<coringao> jardelvdas, dependendo do sistema que estava usando, use o testdisk
<Fabricio> como coloco lupa no ubuntu
<Fabricio> boa tarde
<R3nan> tarde
<R3nan> lupa que lupa
<Fabricio> como coloca
<Fabricio> tem como colocar igual ao windows
<R3nan> vc quer aumentar o tamnaho da fonte no navegador é isso ?]
<Fabricio> queria deixar como o windows a lupa em tela inteira
<R3nan> nunca imaginei que alguem usava esse recurso de lupa do windows rsrsr
<R3nan> vc tem deficiencia visual ?
<Fabricio> nao exatamente
<Fabricio> existe alguma forma
<Fabricio> e mais uma ultima coisa qual program recomenda para baixar videos e musica,semelhante ao atube
<Fabricio> boa tarde
<R3nan> veja se esse video ajuda
<R3nan> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Darkh9C5MGo
<R3nan> para baixar video e musica youtube-dl
<R3nan> baixa videos do youtube, vevo etc
<R3nan> outro video q talvez ajude com a lupa http://linuxlike.blogspot.com.br/2011/08/lupa-movel-no-gnome-3-com-o-orca.html
<Fabricio> e progrmas para baixar videos do youtube,e para baixar musicas igual ao atubecatcher
<R3nan> nao sei nao uso
<mvcirino> Para baixar videos do youtube eu uso uma extensão do firefox chamada Flash Video Downloader
<R3nan> mvcirino, ele que tipo um kazaa do windows
<mvcirino> Dai também não conheço, mas é só procurar no synaptic algo como P2P ...
<R3nan> é
<mvcirino> Esses programa de P2P tive kazaa eu não gosto.
<R3nan> tb nao uso
<mvcirino> Pelo nome da rede (protocolo) deve achar algum nativo de Linux
<R3nan> mldonkey
<R3nan> nesse link http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/MLDonkey-Um-cliente-P2P-para-varias-redes-e-para-compartilhamento-direto
<mvcirino> mldonkey é embassado. Usava para rede ed2K R3nan.
<mvcirino> Hoje em dia é dificil eu baixar música. Pago R$27,00 trimestral no Spotify.
<R3nan> apt-get install amule
<mvcirino> E quando quero algo específico, vou no site da banda e vejo se tem o mp3. Tipo Carro-Bomba, Baranga ....
<mvcirino> E ai compro o Cd
<R3nan> tb nao baixo musica
<R3nan> quando eu qro curti um som vou num streaming
<mvcirino> no www.spotifycards.com.br é mais barato que assinar direto do spotify
<R3nan> da hora
<R3nan> the by pirate tb tem tudo q eh musga
<fabricio> progrma para baixar musicas
<fabricio> tipo o atube music
<coringao> fabricio, frostwire
<coringao> fabricio, http://www.frostwire.com
<Elfon> Pessoal, alguem usa o minhateca.com ?
<fabricio> progrma para baixar musicas tipo o atube
<mvcirino> Não uso Elfon ... Faz o quê ?
<xGrind> fabricio, vc pode usar o clipgrab e baixar direto do youtube
<Elfon> espaço pra armazenamento na nuvem
<Elfon> xGrind: iaê
<xGrind> Elfon, aow o/
<mvcirino> Elfon, uso só o box.net e gdrive pois ganhei 50Gb num e 65Gb no outro. Não uso nem 1Gb :P
<Elfon> mvcirino: cara...tenho que fazer upload de uns 100 gigas
<mvcirino> Vixe
<Elfon> acho que vai levar mais de 1 mÊs
<mvcirino> Ahh.. Usei o Bitcasa também e gostei
<mvcirino> mas só tem 10Gb free
<Elfon> hmm
<xGrind> armazenamento eu uso o copy
<xGrind> 15gb
<Elfon> mvcirino: o minhateca é ilimitado
<Elfon> usei o copy....fino fino
<Elfon> xGrind: testei o copy com o cryptkeeper e funfo de boa :)
<Elfon> é uma mão na roda pra documentos pessoais
<fabricio> conhecem um bom ampliador de tela instalei o compiz mais clico para iniciar e o progrma nao inicia
<mvcirino> fabiricio, rodou compiz --replace para ativá-lo ?
<Elfon> xGrind: mvcirino: sabem onde verifico o tempo de armazaenamento do arquivo no servidor da nuvem?
<mvcirino> Geralmente nos termos de uso, faq ... Depende do site Elfon
<fabricio> como
<Elfon> hmmm
<fabricio> nao entendi explica como fazer para ativalo, o compiz
<mvcirino> fabricio, no terminal, digita sudo compiz --replace. Porém esteja ciente que pode dar merda kkkk Compiz nem sempre roda redondo de primeira
<Elfon> não achei não
<Elfon> que coisa
<Elfon> xGrind: ta rodando o q?
<WilliamMaia> Olá Boa tarde, bem tenho uma boa pergunta a fazer, por qual motivo algumas ferramentas de desenvolvimento de relevância como NetBeans e Eclipse estão desatualizadas a tanto tempo na central de programas
<WilliamMaia> ?
<f4lk0n> WilliamMaia: Boa pergunta
<f4lk0n> WilliamMaia: na verdade a maioria das pessoas que conheço instala esses aplicativos do repositorio em ultimo caso
<f4lk0n> WilliamMaia: eu costumo sempre baixar do site
<R3nan> pq vc pode acessar o site da ferramenta e fazer o download de la, no caso do eclipse entao que nem exige instalaçao eh mais facil ainda baixar do desenvolvedores
<WilliamMaia> pois é cara, tive que recorrer a isso também, mas já que temos uma central de programas disponível seria um bom beneficio ela ser atualizada
<WilliamMaia> entendo
<R3nan> software de terceiro eh phoda manter ataulizado
<WilliamMaia> R3nan - no caso do eclipse basta descompactar em uma pasta qualquer e criar o atalho, no caso do netbeans é disponibilizado um . sh
<WilliamMaia> ou seja , bem simples
<R3nan> pois é
<R3nan> é tao simples que ficar atualizando repositorio deve ser mais dificil hehehe
<WilliamMaia> é neh, mais a central de programas realmente está ficando sucateada
<R3nan> isso é
<WilliamMaia> existe algum outro canal da comunidade brasil além deste?
<WilliamMaia> que esteja na ativa
<Elfon> xGrind: o minhatecanão tem data de expiração. O que significa?
<Elfon> não vai expirar ou pode expirar a qualquer momento?
<deguir> Olá pessoal, boa tarde!
<Elfon> deguir: opa
<deguir> Estou com dificuldades em configurar para rodar web aqui no Ubuntu que instalei agora, podem me ajudar?
<deguir> Elfon, opa, e ai tudo certo?
<Elfon> o q especificamente?
<Elfon> belê
<jardelvdas> R3nan, ext4
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2014-11-01
<astroo-> NVIDIA's Linux Driver On Ubuntu 14.10 Can Deliver Better OpenGL Performance Than Windows 8.1  http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu1410_win81_nvidia&num=1
<jardelvdas> R3nan, que isso coloca o modo +i?
<life> eu usava ubuntu e agora uso voyager.Gostaria de voltar pro ubuntu mas não consigo
<life> o voyager as vezes trava e não consigo mover nada no pc
<astroo-> diz que harware tem e que versao do ubuntu tentatste
<life> estou usando voyager
<life> 14.04
<life> mas ta me dando problemas
<life> quando uso notebook
<astroo-> tenta o 14.10
<life> mas como faço para instalar?
<life> da pra instalar so com comando no terminal?
<astroo-> usa 1 pen drive sem instalar para ver se tudo corre bem e esta no site principal do ubuntu em downloads
<life> ok
<life> so não consegui usar o unetbootin no voyager
<astroo-> disso nao sei nada
<life> não quero voltar pro windows mas tenho muita dificultade com linux fico sem segurança de deixar arquivos no pc por causa desses problemas
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<r13n> esse negocio de documentar as coisas eh chato pracas
<r13n> afff
<jardelvdas> Ola, pessoal, alguem pode ajudar com TestDisk
<Fabricio> bom dia fui ligar meu notebook hoje e logo apos digitar a senha sumiu todos os icones hora,tudo
<RobertoCalainho> fui atualizar a versao para 14.10 e perdi o sistema, minha maquina nao quer iniciar, acho que baixei o pacote de 64 bits e minha maquina é 32 bits, o que faco?
<xGrind> RobertoCalainho, não tem outro pc aí?
<xGrind> RobertoCalainho, sempre testa antes. aproveite que é live
<RobertoCalainho> tenho o que estou usando que tem windows 8.1
<RobertoCalainho> estou baixando o novo pacote de 32 bits, porem sem o sistema como vou inicia-lo?
<xGrind> RobertoCalainho, entao sua maquina deve ser 64bits. da uma olhada aí
<RobertoCalainho> a maquina onde esta instalado o ubunto é de 32 bits
<xGrind> entendi. mas usa essa maquina com windows e baixa a iso 32bits. depois grave em um pendrive ou DVD e instale novamente.
<RobertoCalainho> o proprio programa inicializará minha maquina?
<xGrind> sim. tem como vc abrir o ubuntu como live, é como se estivesse instalado ele no HD
<Fabricio> ninha barra de menu aumiu fui ligar hoje e nada ontem de noite estava normalmente,sumiu a hora
<xGrind> Fabricio, ubuntu 14.10 ?
<RobertoCalainho> ja estou baixando a versao de 32 bits e vou salva-la no pen drive, depois vou ao menu da placa mae e direciono o boot para o pen drive ok?
<xGrind> eu não recomendo usarem versões não-lts, ainda mais se tem nem 1 mes de lançamento. é certeza de ainda estar instável
<xGrind> RobertoCalainho, isso. mas não é só jogar a iso no pendrive, tem programa q faz isso. vai criar com o windows ne?
<Fabricio> sim 14.10
<RobertoCalainho> ok
<RobertoCalainho> como faco então?
<xGrind> calmae que bugou aqui. não ta abrindo nenhum site no firefox, só o facebook kk
<Fabricio> o que pode estar acontecendo
<RobertoCalainho> ja baixei o 32 bits como faco para instalar na outra maquina?
<ajnob> Olá, como instalo o Ubuntu 14.10 que acabei de baixar? Obrigada!
<Fabricio> estou sem a barra de neu nao consigo acessar nada intenret
<Fabricio> barra de menu
<yangm> RobertoCalainho, ajnob, grava em um pendrive usando unetbootin
<yangm> Fabricio, consegue abrir o terminal? tente dar sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade -y e me diz no que dá
<ajnob> yangm, não dá pra instalar do próprio arquivo que já está no meu pc?
<yangm> ajnob, infelizmente não
<ajnob> ah, tá. Obrigada pela resposta!
<yangm> de nada :)
<ajnob> eu tenho que instalar esse unetbootin ou ele já existe no pc?
<Fabricio>  vou ver se consgio acessar o terminal
<ajnob> ok, estou baixand o programa
<Fabricio> nao consegui acessar o terminal
<ajnob> ok, estou baixand o programaCRTL +ALT+T?
<ajnob> Fabricio, vc tentou CRTL+ALT+T?
<ajnob> yangm, com qual aplicativo abro o unetbootin?
<yangm> ajnob, o unetbootin é um programa, era pra rodar sozinho
<xGrind> ajnob, vc instala o unetbootin e abre ele normal
<yangm> pegou a versão do seu sistema?
<xGrind> digita unetbootin no terminal
<yangm> xGrind, o/
<ajnob> mas abre uma janela pergutando com qual apicativo devo abrir
<yangm> ajnob, tá compactado? tente extrair
<yangm> você está no windows ou no linux?
<Fabricio> nao consigo nao responde a nenhum comando
<Fabricio> a tela esta toda limpa
<Fabricio> nao aparece a hora,nem a rede,bateria
<ajnob> linux (ubuntu)
<Fabricio> nao da nem pra desligar
<jamc> ola
<jamc> td bom?
<jamc> tou a correr o ubunto atraves de uma pen drive
<jamc> oi
<deniskatko> oi
<deniskatko> alguem pode me ajudar
<deniskatko> tenho um dell xps 15z duas placas gráficas intel e geforce
<deniskatko> qual programa uso pra configurar cores vibrantes no sistema ubuntu 14.10
<jamc> pa isso deve ser fixe pa minerar bitcoins :)
<denis> boa tarde
<denis> tenho um dell xps 15z qual software uso pra dar mais cor ao meu notebook
<denis> ??
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<rafael> alguem aí que possa me ajudar com certificado digital no ubuntu
<gab_> alguem pode me tirar algumas duvidas sobre a instalação do linux?
<astroo-> diz e da sempre uns 15 minutos pela possivel repsosta de alguem
<gab_> meu note veio com o w8, estou tentando fazer um dual boot do w8 e do linux mas sempre que instalo o linux ele da como erro de instalação e não carrega.
<astroo-> tem 1 truque que nao sei qual e
<astroo-> e 1 proteçao que o win8 tem
#ubuntu-br 2014-11-02
<jardelvdas> Ola, pessoal. Alguem pode ajudar com recuperacao de dados?
<jardelvdas> nao consegui com o testdisk
<astroo-> ola e da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<jardelvdas> ok
<Denis> SOCORRO
<Denis> POR FAVOR
<BrunoPT_> Denis: vai direto ao assunto
<Denis> como eu instalo o drive sandybridge da minha placa de vídeo
<Denis> intel hd 3000
<BrunoPT_> nao precisa
<BrunoPT_> ja vem no kernel
<Denis> mas não tem cores vivas
<Denis> vibrance color
<Denis> gamma
<Denis> queria ajustar isso como eu faço
<BrunoPT_> por acaso ha um instalador
<Denis> sim, instalei o da própria intel
<Denis> porém dá conflito com a geforce
<Denis> e a geforce tbém não consigo instalar
<BrunoPT_> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/05/intel-linux-graphics-driver-installer-1-0-5
<BrunoPT_> foi este instalador?
<Denis> opa vou tentar vlw
<Denis> sim sim
<Denis> foi esse
<Denis> ele faz algumas verificações e impede a instalação
<BrunoPT_> Isso é porque o seu sistema provavelmente esta a usar a geforce
<BrunoPT_> supostamente nao deveria ser necessário o driver da intel
<Denis> instalei o bumblebee só liga quando precisa
<Denis> quando estou vendo um vídeo por exemplo
<BrunoPT_> e no momento da instalação é a Intel que está em utilização?
<Denis> o cooler da geforce liga
<Denis> sim
<Denis> porém o sistema não permite que eu regule as cores
<Denis> gamma
<BrunoPT_> sinceramente nao sei mais como lhe ajudar, possivelmente esse instalador tem algum problema com sistemas com 2 placas graficas
<Denis> só funciona o brilho + e -
<BrunoPT_> mas o ubuntu possui uma ferramenta para regular as cores
<Denis> qual?
<BrunoPT_> pelo menos na ultima vez que verifiquei havia uma ferramenta de cores nas Definições do Sistema
<BrunoPT_> neste momento nao posso verificar porque nao estou no ubuntu
<Denis> entendi
<Denis> mas mesmo assim agradeço a atenção
<Denis> conhece algum programinha na central de soft que faz isso?
<BrunoPT_> nao, caso nao consiga resolver o seu problema sugiro que utilize o forum
<Denis> já expliquei o problema lá
<BrunoPT_> www.ubuntuforum-pt.org
<Denis> na lista de discussão também
<Denis> vc é de portugal né?
<Denis> sou do brasil
<BrunoPT_> sim
<Denis> quantos anos tem
<BrunoPT_> o #ubuntu-pt é pouco utilizado, maior parte do pessoal de portugal ou usa os canais brasileiros ou em inglês
<Denis> sim
<Denis> ok
<BrunoPT_> Denis: este é um canal público de suporte a ubuntu, não é uma sala de chat :)
<Denis> opa desculpe
<Denis> ok
<Denis> agradeço a ajuda bruno
<Denis> tchau
<BrunoPT_> de nada Denis, boa sorte :)
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<jurisdan> alguém aí pode me ajudar?
<jurisdan> eu estou com uma instalação com LUKS + LVM e deixei uma partição de 3,9 gb pro swap, mas dá algum erro e não funciona.
<r13n> alguem vivo por ai
<JOliveira> Opa!
<xGrind> o/
<Guest56371> teste
<Guest56371> Estou instalando o ubunto e percebi uma menssagem de finalização de instamação mas ainda mostra a barra de configuração do bcmwl-kernel...
<sikeira> eu estou otimizando meu ubuntu mais preciso saber melhor sobre max_sectors_kb
<sikeira> alguem sabe sobre alguma pagina que explica bem o que é ?
<fabricio> galera preciso de ajuda, particionei meu hd em duas partes e em uma instalei o win 7 e na outra o ubuntu 14.04 LTS o problema é que quando ligo o computador ele nao aparece dualboot e entra direto no ubuntu como faço para resolver este problema?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<xGrind> fabricio, tem que configurar o grub
<xGrind> fabricio, da uma olhada: http://www.ubuntudicas.com.br/blog/2012/11/boot-repair-repare-seu-boot-rapidamente/
<fabricio> vou dar uma olhada e te aviso se conseguir resolver!! obrigado
<fabricio> no meu caso eu estou com o buntu instalado e rodando ele nesse exato momento o meu problema é que quando inicio o sistema nao tenho a opção de inicializer o win 7
<hilariopio> boa noite
<hilariopio> alguem, por favor, pode me ajudar
<hilariopio> estou instalando o ubuntu 64 bits com o windows 8, onde existe a particao uefi
<hilariopio> e estou tendo dificuldades
<hilariopio> primeiro, q particoes devo criar
<astroo-> hilariopio   ola
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem mas entretanto usa o livecd sem instalar para testes
<hilariopio> ola, astroo-
<hilariopio> ja fiz isso e tbm ja instalei com swap, raiz e /home
<astroo-> mais nao sei
<hilariopio> reinstalei com /boot, /home, raiz e swap
<hilariopio> usei o boot-repair
<hilariopio> e nada
#ubuntu-br 2015-10-26
<nanzinhothomas> socorro
<nanzinhothomas> alguem me ajuda
<nanzinhothomas> preciso instalar o wine
<nanzinhothomas> por favorrr
 * nanzinhothomas slaps ChanServ around a bit with a large fishbot
 * nanzinhothomas slaps _laco around a bit with a large fishbot
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<nanzinhothomas> poxaa
<nanzinhothomas> ta dificil
<nanzinhothomas> rsrsrsrs
<nanzinhothomas> olha se alguem souber com ofaz
<nanzinhothomas> me chama no whats
<nanzinhothomas> 06791499696 (RENAN)
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<eagle01> qual o primeiro passo para instalar ubuntu nos computadores da empresa ?
<hggdh> a empresa estar disposta a usar Ubuntu Linux?
* hggdh changed the topic of #ubuntu-br to: "Pergunte e ESPERE uma resposta, que pode demorar. Tenha paciencia. || Ubuntu 15.10 liberado, 14.04 recomendado para iniciantes -- ttp://releases.ubuntu.com. || Regras do IRC: http://bit.ly/WL7hQz || Canal técnico do Ubuntu Brasil || Notícias de segurança: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/ ||"
<Chesbty> Hei
<hggdh> alo
<Chesbty> Olá, você conhece uma sala pt  em que as pessoas falem sobre tudo ?
<hggdh> Chesbty: não, lamento.
<Chesbty> Obrigado
* hggdh changed the topic of #ubuntu-br to: "Pergunte e ESPERE uma resposta, que pode demorar. Tenha paciencia. || Ubuntu 15.10 liberado, 14.04 recomendado para iniciantes -- http://releases.ubuntu.com. || Regras do IRC: http://bit.ly/WL7hQz || Canal técnico do Ubuntu Brasil || Notícias de segurança: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/ ||"
<Guest84934> ola
<Guest84934> ola
<hggdh> Guest84934: estamos aqui...
<Guest84934> libre ofice 5.2 , vc conseguiu instalar , como update
<Guest84934> ou vc nao se interesa muito com isso
<hggdh> Guest84934: a versão atual nos repositórios é a 5.0.2. De onde veio esta 5.2?
<Guest84934> sim este mesmo ,,, é que eu resumir
<hggdh> (Trusty tem a 4.2.8)
<Guest84934> 5.0.2 a uma isntalacao de forma update  ,  ou so nstalando de forma completa   com repositoriso
<hggdh> de onde?
<Guest84934> mas a 4 eu ja tenho  ..   quero repository da 5.0.2  , de forma de update
<hggdh> qual tua versão de Ubuntu?
<Guest84934> mint 17.2
<hggdh> Não sei. Talvez o pessoal da Mint tenha feito um backport. Melhor perguntar para eles.
<Guest84934> nao  , isso nao fizeram ,,, eu to co preguiça de ir ao terminal  .. mas nao tem jeito mesmo ...
<Guest84934> vou no terminal  , vou baixar e instalar de vez  ...
<hggdh> boa sorte. Não creio que funcione.
<Guest84934> ta bom
<Guest84934> hahaha funcionou
<DanielMMCE> Grandes Cavalheiros da Luz...Tudo em paz?
<DanielMMCE> Estou aqui para pedir ajuda quanto a um pequeno problema com uma versão do ubuntu. Alguem pode me ajudar?
<Dead_Thinker> DanielMMCE: manda a pergunta ai que se alguém souber responde
<DanielMMCE> Massa, vou formular aqui direitinho.
<DanielMMCE> Estou usando em um computador a versão do ubuntu 14.4.2 i386, e o problema que está ocorrento é o seguinte. Quando clico em desligar no SO o computadores desliga normalmente, o fato é que não dá 2segundos o computador liga novamente como se tivesse colocado para reiniciar. O computadore estou usando é um Lenovo thinkcentre m93p, 4gb ram, 500gb e processador i5vPRO.
<DanielMMCE> Se alguem souber me ajudar a resulver ficarei muito grato.
<Guest84934> meu amigo   tente instalar ubuntu na versao amd64 , instalação limpa ..
<Guest84934> e se nem assim der certo  , dai vc terar que instalar o  mint 17.2... com esse linux , nao vai dar problema e nunca
<fantasma_> ola
<fantasma_> voltei
<fantasma_> ola
<Dohnyi> Olá, digitando "nmap localhost" percebi que algumas portas, que supostamente deveriam estar fechadas, estão abertas
<Dohnyi> Não faz diferença ou eu deveria fechá-las ? (como mysql)
<fantasma_> pode fechar
<Dohnyi> Mas como ?
<Dohnyi> sudo iptables -A  ?
<Dohnyi> Alguém ?
<manokara> Dohnyi: creio que esse é o caminho
<manokara> a policy padrão está pra DROP ou ACCEPT?
<Dohnyi> manokara: Eu sou leigo, mas ao que me parece está tudo ACCEPT
<Dohnyi> iptables -L
<manokara> hmm
<manokara> Dohnyi: a primeira linha é Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT)?
<Dohnyi> Sim
<manokara> o ideal é que ela seja drop.
<manokara> da uma sacada aqui: https://wiki.centos.org/HowTos/Network/IPTables#line-82
<manokara> tem um conjunto de regras básicos pra firewall, é o que eu uso
<manokara> inclusive da pra ir digitando sem desconectar da internet, rs
<manokara> essas três regras que ele impõe definem o seguinte:
<manokara> 1 - As conexões na localhost correm livremente (daemons, serviços, etc)
<manokara> 2 - As conexões derivadas, e que foram inicadas pelo computador, são permitadas (e as que são criadas adicionalmente pelos servididores são bloqueadas)
<manokara> 3 - abre a porta SSH
<manokara> Se você quiser liberar uma porta, só adicionar uma regra via iptables -A INPUT blabla -j ACCEPT
<manokara> e todo o resto que nao se enquadrar vai ser bloqueado
<Dohnyi> Entendi, obrigado pela ajuda
<manokara> qualquer problema, só dar iptables -P INPUT ACCEPT e refazer tudo denovo
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<manokara> olá
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :)?
<manokara> tudo ótimo :D
<mirqui> blza , isso que serve :)?
<manokara> ? não entendi :p
<mirqui> desculpe , é que quando boto o smilley
<mirqui> é automático , quase sempre é uma pergunta
<manokara> lol
<mirqui> por isso o costume da interrogação
<manokara> compreendo
<mirqui> e ai , quais são as novas ?
<manokara> de boa no pinguim, tranquilo no bode
<mirqui> no bode?
<manokara> mascote do GNU (é um bode, né? :v)
<mirqui> ahaha não é bode , é gnu
<manokara> gnu é o nome do bixo mesmo? :o
<mirqui> mais grande que um touro
<manokara> ô loco
<mirqui> é tipo de uma vaca selvagem ou touro
<manokara> mas aí eu me pergunto, porque o mascote do BSD é um diabinho? rsrs
<mirqui> velho , sinceramente não sei te dizer sou novo no linux
<manokara> hmm, sei
<mirqui> um momento
<Guest36941> ola  ola   amizade
<Guest36941> tudo de  bom ai
<manokara> opa, eae
<Dohnyi> manokara: Você disse que o ideal é que esteja DROP, tudo ou só o INPUT ?
<manokara> Dohnyi: só o INPUT
<manokara> o OUTPUT fica ACCEPT
<Dohnyi> Entendi, obrigado
<Dohnyi> Digitei -P DROP
<manokara> aquele primeiro código link que te passei tem tudo que é necessário.
<Dohnyi> Não percebi que ia bloquear tudo
<Dohnyi> Hahahah
<manokara> ele define as regras, depois a policy das 3 categorias
<manokara> psé, falei pra tomar cuidado, rs
<manokara> vish, esqueci de lembrar a ele que tem que salvar essas alterações :v
<Dohnyi> Eu não estou conseguindo permitir apenas a http
<Dohnyi> É seguro deixar a porta como filtered ?
<Dohnyi> Vocês conhecem alguma sala IRC legal ?
<Guest11030> oi
<Dohnyi> Olá
<Guest11030> minha net e a radio  , e aqui ta chuvendo muito  , dai ja viu como que fica a net ...
<Guest11030> e  eu estou tentando add um repository , mas ja viu como ta  minha net
<Dohnyi> Não vi
<Guest11030> ja virt
<Guest11030> ja vir que vc e  novo em linux
<Dohnyi> Eu não
<Guest11030> mas estar parecendo que    vc  e  sim
<Dohnyi> não estar não
<Guest11030> qual teu sistema
<Dohnyi> Ubuntu
<Guest11030> certo , mas o mate ?
<Dohnyi> Não, o normal
<Guest11030> o melhor é mate
<Guest11030> eu uso linux mint cinammo 17.2
<Dohnyi> Interessante, mas qual a diferença ?
<Guest11030> mate versao finalizada .
<Guest11030> com  o mate nao e necessario add-repository
<Guest11030> eu uso o mint, dai eu tenho que add-repository ppa: para instalar qualquer coisa
<Dohnyi> Entendi
<Guest11030> mate add-repository automatic por gerenciador de atualizacao ... ja quem nao tem  o mate , faz como eu   add-repository manual
<Guest11030> mas eu tenho  o mate em uma das maquina virtual .  mate 15.10
<Dohnyi> Saquei
<Isaias> olá
<Isaias> acabo de instalar ubuntu 14
<liberie> legal
<Isaias> sem experiencia com linux.
<liberie> ja pode iniciar com um update
<liberie> pois estamos em 2015
<Isaias> e não sei por onde começar..
<liberie> tem o 15.10 ja
<Isaias> e quero instalar plugin do java para acessar meu banco.
<Isaias> estou tentando me achar..
<Isaias> li numa ajuda pra acessar o synaptic
<Isaias> mas não acho essa ferramenta..
<Isaias> pode me ajudar com update primeiro?
<hggdh> Isaias: UBuntu 14.10 já foi descontinuado. Se é este que estas a rodar, melhor instalar o 14.04 ou o 15.10
<hggdh> 14.04 fortemente aconselhado
<Isaias> ok.
<Isaias> nossa.. não sei nem como abrir um terminal de comandos nesse sistema..
<Isaias> só apanho!
<Isaias> no site ubuntu brasil nao consigo baixar 14.04.1
<Isaias> de momento só quero para acessar o banco.. creio que 14.10 vai servir.
<Isaias> via máquina virtual
<Isaias> como abrir um terminal no ubuntu?
<Celso> ctrl alt + t
<Isaias> super.. obrigado Celso
<Celso> não tem de que
<Isaias> sabe como passo teclado para abnt2?
<Celso> Isaias: pode ir para uma tty usando ctrl alt +f2,f3,f4,f5 e para voltar ao modo grafico ctrl alt + f7
<Isaias> vou tentar..
<Celso> Isaias: tem uma engrenagem como icono da barra lateral?
<Celso> icone
<Isaias> sim.
<Isaias> system settings
<Celso> clica nela e vai em teclado
<Isaias> ok
<Celso> deve estar configurado com teclado em ingles
<Celso> coloca abnt2
<Celso> tem como testar
<Isaias> em keyboard não achei opção
<Celso> la tem opcao de troca
<Isaias> em language support..?
<Celso> uso Xubuntu,mas lembro que tem essa opção no ubuntu
<Celso> isso
<Celso> teclado
<Celso> tem essa opcao
<Isaias> achei em language support uma aba "language"
<Isaias> depois "keyboard input method system"
<Isaias> e tem apenas duas opções..
<Isaias> IBus
<Celso> Isaias: não está em portugues seu Ubuntu?
<Isaias> não.
<Celso> Passa ele para portugues em language
<Isaias> não tem instalado pacote de idiomas pelo que entendi..
<Isaias> só opções em ingles
<Isaias> em language.
<Celso> Suport Language
<Celso> adciona Portugues do Brasil
<Isaias> estou tentando.
<Celso> se pedir senha digita a sua do sistema
<Isaias> em install/remove languages..
<Isaias> mas a janela não apresenta possibilidade de adição
<Celso> isso
<Celso> clica no idioma que quer instalar ao lado esquerdo
<Celso> ele vai pedir senha e instalar o idioma escolhido
<Isaias> mas não abre opção nenhuma além de english
<Celso> sempre instalo portugues e japones
<Celso> o loco
<Isaias> é possível ser uma especifidade dessa versão que instalei?
<Celso> aqui no virtualbox apareceu varios idiomas
<Isaias> o que é virtualbox?
<Celso> maquina virtualbox
<Celso> instalei o ubuntu15.10 em uma maquina virtual
<Isaias> ok.
<Celso> sou apaixonado pelo meu xubuntu
<Isaias> eu também.
<Isaias> VMware.
<Celso> isso
<Isaias> era só pra conseguir instalar Java plugin e poder acessar meu banco..
<Isaias> não era pra ser uma idéia difícil..
<Celso> vai na central de programas e instala o restricted-ubuntu
<Celso> instala varios pacotes que vai precisar
<Isaias> hum.. ok
<Isaias> ubuntu restricted extras..?
<Celso> banco acho que é outro pacote
<Celso> ice....alguma coisa
<Celso> deixa eu ver aqui.....
<Isaias> li em algum lugar pra usar um tal de synaptic..
<Isaias> ou uns comandos via terminal..
<Isaias> failed to download repository information
<Isaias> vou tentar denovo
<Celso> vai na central de programa na barra lateral
<Celso> pra que complicar?
<Celso> vai em pesquisar pacote
<Isaias> hum..
<Isaias> vamos lá..
<Celso> tá tão facil usar Ubuntu que até minha filha de 10 anos domida o sistema
<Isaias> agora fiquei desconsolado..
<Celso> kkkkkk
<Celso> acho Windows mais dificil
<Isaias> então.. em pesquisa achei algumas coisas relacionadas a java..
<Isaias> e pelo que li devo instalar o 8 já..
<Celso> esse pacote restricted senao meu engano ja vem java
<Isaias> pois é.. eu li isso agorinha..
<Isaias> mas por algum motivo falhou o download.
<Isaias> não preciso java inteiro.. só o plugin para internet..
<Chobsky> O Ubuntu foi desenvolvido em que linguagem de programação ?
<Chobsky> (a maioria do código-fonte)
<Isaias> não tem nada errado com minha conexão.. costuma dar problema esses servidores com bibliotecas?
<Celso> instala Ubuntu restricted extras
<Celso> vem java,Flash e codecs
<Chobsky> É que eu vi que foi usado bastante C e C++
<Chobsky> Mas C foi mais usado, não é ?
<Celso> para o banco vai precisa do Plug-in Java Icedtea
<Isaias> pois é.. estou achando isso agora..
<Isaias> localizei o IcedTea Web Control Panel
<Isaias> mas também não consigo instalar.. agora diz not found..
<Isaias> devia ensinar noçoes básicas de linux nas escolas..
<Isaias> deviam*
<Isaias> me sentindo burro.
<Celso> Chobsky: Não sei programar nem meu despertador,por isso não posso te ajudar.Meu filho é programador,mas nao entendo nada disso. :)
<Chobsky> Obrigado :=)
<Isaias> te agradeço.
<Isaias> vou seguir por aqui..
<Celso> Isaias: ok
<Celso> vai lá
<Isaias> ainda bem que máquina virtual dá pra jogar fora sem tristeza depois..
<Isaias> muito obrigado.
<Celso> disponha
<Celso> como desce gostoso uma Skoll essa hora
<Guest11030> ola
<Guest11030> ola alguem
<Geese_Howard> ola, tudo bem
<Geese_Howard> como vai você?
<Guest11030> bem
<Guest11030> vc sabe saber  se empresas estao contratando pessoas que trabalhao em shell
<Geese_Howard> defina "trabalham em shell"?
<Guest4533> terminal
<Geese_Howard> Guest4533: somente isso, não
<Geese_Howard> Guest4533: dificilmente se contrata só por se saber trabalhar no terminal
<Guest4533> mas sao poucas pessoas que sabe trabalhar em shell
<manokara> hmmm
<Geese_Howard> Guest4533: não são poucas não
<manokara> "trabalhar em shell" é bem abstrato. uma empresa contrataria você para, por exemplo, gerenciar crons no servidor, ou fazer manutenção via SSH
<Geese_Howard> manokara: isso
<Geese_Howard> Guest4533: mas além de digitar comandozinhos no shell, você precisa ter noções de rede, programação, virtualização, serviços como e-mail, web, filesharing
<Geese_Howard> Guest4533: digitar comandos no terminal, da forma como você colocou, não dá emprego não
<manokara> ou seja, um administrador de sistemas - famoso sysadmin
<Geese_Howard> manokara: famoso "não estudou"
<manokara> hehe
<Geese_Howard> com boas aspas
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<manokara> olá
<astroo-> ola
<manokara> alto astral? :v
<astroo-> o nick que tenho e isso?
<manokara> é, foi um trocadilho
<Geese_Howard> llllll
<Geese_Howard> badum tzzzz
<manokara> rsrs
<Guest4533> hum
<Guest4533> e   como eu  posso mim apronfundar
<Guest4533> por que eu sei muito de terminal  ,,
<Guest4533> eu nao fico digitando comandinhos ...
<Guest4533> eu sei desmontar todo o sistema  , e fazer  o que eu quiser com o sistema ...
<Guest4533> e nao so isso  mas sei pentest ...
<manokara> hmm
<Geese_Howard> Guest4533: melhore sua escrita do português também
<manokara> http://www.tecnoponta.com.br/cursos/linux-ssh-pop3-smtp-smb-nfs-ftp-web-dns-dhcp-tpc-ip/
<Guest4533> desculpe
<Geese_Howard> Guest4533: em termos de emprego, e-mail mal escrito desvaloriza muito o profissional
<Geese_Howard> Guest4533: para se aprofundar só estudando
<Geese_Howard> Guest4533: livro de redes do tanenbaum
<manokara> dei uma leve risada no "Conhecimentos básicos de Windows" como requesito
<Geese_Howard> Guest4533: pega uma linguagem com perl ou python para se especializar
<Guest4533> estou estudando python
<Geese_Howard> Guest4533: sobe uma virtualização com esxi e os serviços principais como apache, nginx, tomcat, postfix, sendmail, proftpd, samba, ldap
<Guest4533> eu programo em pascal ide lazarus
<Geese_Howard> credo
<Geese_Howard> deus é mais hein!!
<manokara> uau
<Geese_Howard> saravá, pé de pato, mangalô 3x
<Guest4533> mas o problema e que faliu essa linguagem kkkk
<Geese_Howard> Guest4533: então, desconsidere
<Geese_Howard> Guest4533: continue estudando python
<manokara> seria uma boa programar em COBOL também
<Geese_Howard> manokara: muito nicho
<Geese_Howard> manokara: se ele for pegar cobol, esquece o resto
<manokara> Geese_Howard: tô ligado
<Guest4533> cobol faliu tabem ,, juntamente com pascal
<Guest4533> hj em dia e so java e python
<Geese_Howard> não confirmo que cobol faliu
<Geese_Howard> mas é nicho
<manokara> boatos que alguns bancos ainda usam
<Geese_Howard> uhum
<Geese_Howard> algumas poucas vagas no catho [só para ressucitar os mortos]
<manokara> assim como na caixa economica os caras usam ASP e VBA (e me recomendaram pra entrevista me informando que era PHP e Java ¬¬)
<Guest4533> andei pesquisando ... hj o mercado de trab quer python e java
<Guest4533> php , asp css html xhtml
<manokara> aplicações dinâmicas com Rails e Node.js também
<Guest4533> eu tenho cohecimento em html xhtml css ,, mas isso nao tem favor se nao tiver conhecimento em php... e eu nao sei php
<manokara> mas assim, depende muito do nicho em que tu for trabalhar. li um artigo interessante há um tempo atrás que falava sobre a importância de sistemas legados. aos poucos as empresas de longa data vão se adaptando as novas tecnologias...
<Geese_Howard> Guest4533: cara, você vai ser sysadmin ou desenvolvedor web?
<Geese_Howard> Guest4533: se você for ser sysadmin, o básico do php é suficiente
<Geese_Howard> Guest4533: saber identificar erros de página, para ao menos repassar os bugs para os desenvolvedores
<Geese_Howard> Guest4533: o que mais programador adora é passar a salsicha para a infra
<manokara> fazer consultas SQL, gerar relatórios
<Geese_Howard> Guest4533: e você terá de ser capaz de se defender
<Geese_Howard> manokara: também...
<Geese_Howard> Guest4533: saber SQL é bão também
<Geese_Howard> Guest4533: não precisa ser DBA, mas é um diferencial
<Guest4533> sim , mas meu amigo  ,  o problema e que as empresas quer que a pessoa que trab em site, web , que tenha conhecimento total
<Geese_Howard> Guest4533: um nível médio avançado de SQL
<Geese_Howard> Guest4533: bom, se vc quer conhecimento total
<Geese_Howard> Guest4533: você pode até ter
<manokara> que patrão não quer um funcionário faz-tudo? rs
<Geese_Howard> Guest4533: mas isso demora
<Geese_Howard> Guest4533: então especialize-se primeiramente no que sua "profissão" necessita
<Guest4533> olha eu so tenho conhecimento em xhtml e css ,,, mas isso nao foi o bastante pra  mim trab em  uma empresa ... empresas exigem php
<Geese_Howard> Guest4533: depois você se aprofunda nas querência da vida de escravo
<Geese_Howard> Guest4533: não sei para que vaga mandou seu curriculo
<Geese_Howard> Guest4533: mas xhtml e css é apenas template de site
<Geese_Howard> Guest4533: conversar com banco de dados precisa de algo mais
<Geese_Howard> Guest4533: php, por exemplo
<Geese_Howard> Guest4533: faz sentido elas exigirem php
<Guest4533> sim  vc estar correto
<Geese_Howard> Guest4533: mas lembre-se, não sei para que raios de vaga tu mandou seu currículo
<Guest4533> mas pena que eu nao sei php
<Guest4533> a unica liguagem que eu sei e pascal
<manokara> PHP é facil cara. A sintaxe em si não é problema
<manokara> só as funções da biblioteca padrão que tu vai com um livrinho de referência na mão
<Geese_Howard> php é uma bosta
<Guest4533> pascal faliu !!!!  e outra liguagem que eu sei e cliper 5 , que faliu tambem
<manokara> Geese_Howard: concordo. só faço minhas aplicaçoeszinhas web em Node agora :v
<Guest4533> php , nao sei se e facil  , eu nunca estudei ...
<Guest4533> to vendo python
<manokara> meu amigo, sabe o que é bom aprender? ActionScript! Sério, as empresas requerem muito ela! /s
<astroo-> Guest4533   ola  se quiseres fala comigo no privado
<hggdh> Geese_Howard: linguagem :-)
<Guest4533> eu nem sei  o que estudar na vdd  ... alguns fala que python e a liguagem oficil devido o grande crescimento de  linux
<Geese_Howard> hggdh: mals, escapou
<manokara> Guest4533: linux é em sua maioria Perl e Python
<Guest4533> python e facil  ,,, e bem requisitado hj em dia
<Guest4533> mas  o java continua sendo a principal de todas
<Guest4533> mas java e muito dificil
<manokara> Java? difícil? nah
<manokara> Só é bem "verbose", como é dito por aí
<Geese_Howard> se for assim, tudo é difícil
<Guest4533> pelo jeito vc usa  mint
<Guest4533> e   sobre  o  mint rosa ?
<manokara> tá lá, no jardim
<Guest4533> foi lancado  o  mint rosa ... o  novo sistema
<Guest4533> no  mint ,  e  possivel isntalar todos os recursos do bugtraq ,,   ou seja , os repository
<manokara> legal
<Guest4533> o  melhor  linux  , pra  mim e  o mint  , isso  por que ele permite vc desmonta lo e remonta lo da forma que vc quiser ...   mudar todo o sistema
<Guest4533> o meu e mint  , mas nem  parece que  e  mais  o  mint ....
<manokara> eu iria mais pra um arch linux
<Geese_Howard> gentoo
<manokara> oh yeah
<manokara> eu acho que fantasma já é um nome registrado...
<Guest28884> sim sim
<Guest28884> eu registrei
<rafaelsoaresbr> na pagina de download do mint continua o rafaela
<Guest28884> e que eu nao ediei
<Guest28884> editei
<Guest28884> dai sempre da erro
<Guest28884> tenho que sair e entrar de novo pra entrar como fantasma
<Guest28884> sim   continua rafaela .. mas so vc procurar la  , dai vai vai encontrar o  mint rosa ,,  o mint 17.3 ,
<Creto> quem é Guest28884
<Creto> e o que é esse Mint Rosa
<Creto> nunca vi menos gordo o tal Mint Rosa
<Guest28884> o  mint rosa e update do mint 17.2 para 17.3
<Creto> ah tá desculpe
<manokara> Rosa é o codinome do mint 17.3
<Creto> sim sim lembrei so não o uso
<Creto> desculpe
<manokara> tranquilo :)
<Creto> Guest28884,
<Creto> problemas com autenticação no IRC
<Guest28884> sim
<Creto> qual o Nick?
<Guest28884> vou ter que fazer um   upgrade pelo terminal
<Geese_Howard> kkkkkk
<Guest28884> dai fica de boa qui
<Geese_Howard> Guest28884: precisa melhorar esse seus comandos no terminal aí hein!
<Geese_Howard> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Guest28884> tenho que mudar a mesa do meu sistema
 * manokara ri pra não ficar de fora
<Creto> o comando que mais usei na vida foi:
<manokara> cd e ls são os tops da lista
<Guest28884> amigos  , assim  quem nao usao ubuntu mate ,, e  obrigado a usar constantemente o terminal para fazer update
<Creto> não manokara sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* ; sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/* ; sudo apt-get -f install ; sudo apt-get clean ; sudo apt-get update
<Creto> eu sou burro demais
<manokara> :o
<Creto> kkkk
<manokara> eu nunca limpo o cache do apt-get
<manokara> sou colecionador de antiguidades, kk
<Creto> eu faço manobras que ele não gosta as vezes manokara
<Creto> tenho que limpar
<manokara> hmm, sei
<manokara> a propósito, será que tem problema eu forçar a instalação de uma dependencia? eu tava tentando compilar um projeto que precisa do clang-3.8, e o apt-get nao quer instalar o lldb-3.8 nem a pau
<hggdh> manokara: provavelmente uma má idéia
<Creto> +1
<manokara> hmm
<Guest28884> nada haver  ....
<Guest28884> tem que forcar sim
<Guest28884> forca ate quebrar o sistema
<manokara> é, sei que é uma má idéia. estava pensando em alguma especie de sandbox pra poder colocar esses pacotes super betas
<manokara> chroot?
<Creto> você é dos meus Guest28884
<Creto> mas eu cansei de quebrar da muito trabalho quebrar consertar é fácil
<Creto> ;-)
<Guest28884> meu  o sistema linux  ,,, e  pra isso mesmo  .... quem nao quer mexer em terminal , entao vai para windows
<manokara> :o
<Creto> não vou não
<Creto> já faz 5 anos que só vejo w no PC de clientes
<Geese_Howard> manokara: chroot
<Geese_Howard> manokara: melhor opção, se não virtualização
<rafaelsoaresbr> Guest28884, tem o link?
<vvH1p|a5h> !skype
<fantasma33> ola
<paico> o/
<fantasma33> ola
<astroo-> ola
<fantasma__> ola
<fantasma__> ola
<fantasma__> ola
<astroo-> esta ok
#ubuntu-br 2015-10-27
<Tetoazul> Estou tentando instalar o ubuntu mais está apresentando o seguinte erro: wubi does not currently sopport EFI. Como posso resolve-lo?
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Tetoazul> Vou aguardar...
<manokara> Tetoazul: vc tem que desabilitar o boot UEFI na bios
<manokara> Algo como "Legacy boot", depende muito da placa mãe
<fantasma__> como assim dual boot
<manokara> dual boot?
<Geese_Howard> dual boot uai
<fantasma__> dualboot eu nao recomendo
<fantasma__> uma ora vai da e pau em tudo
<manokara> concordo
<fantasma__> melhor forma e maquina virtual com  virtualbox
<manokara> as vezes que fiz dual boot sempre dava algo sinistrão
<Tetoazul> Como faço isto manokara?
<manokara> Tetoazul: qual o modelo da sua placa mãe?
<fantasma__> sempre da apu... HDD nao e feito pra fazer boot sys duplo ... mas a pessoas que quer insistir nisso
<fantasma__> eu tenho  leptop i5 placa mae intel
<Perfec7> laptop*
<manokara> eu to pensando em comprar 2 hds, um pra botar windows e outro hackintosh :v
<fantasma__> sim  leptop ,
<Perfec7> laptop*
<manokara> nossa
<fantasma__> nao e questo de HDD mas de placa mae ...
<Geese_Howard> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Geese_Howard> Perfec7: notabook
<manokara> hmmm
<Perfec7> Geese_Howard boa ideia!
<fantasma__> se quer mesmo colcar 2 sistema .. entao tem que ter equipamento de banco ....
<Perfec7> notebook*
<manokara> livro de anotações
<Geese_Howard> manokara: por aí
<Geese_Howard> a-nota-book
<fantasma__> HDD plugplay gaveta ...
<Perfec7> rs
<manokara> Geese_Howard: ba dum tss
<Geese_Howard> kkkk
<manokara> eu tenho um hd externo com windows instalado. seus argumentos sao inválidos
<Perfec7> pultz pdo dificil duma droga... mudou tudo
<Geese_Howard> pdo?
<Perfec7> sim
<fantasma__> eu tenho hd externo tambem ... mas eu nunca que vou fazer isso
<fantasma__> prefiro usar o virtualbox
<Perfec7> mysql foi descontinuado por causa de injections e descobri isso agora que preciso de um sistema em php pessoal...
<manokara> virtualbox não faz maravilhas. principalmente quando você precisa executar uma aplicação que requer a maior natividade possivel
<Perfec7> agora tudo é usado com pdo ou mysqli
<fantasma__> a nova versao do virtualbox  e possivel sim
<fantasma__> so basta ter uma maquina boa
<manokara> hmm
<Perfec7> Geese_Howard sabe programar?
<manokara> e um kernel recente também
<Geese_Howard> Perfec7: sei
<Perfec7> qual linguagem?
<fantasma__> amigo instale o lamp da resolve seu problema
<manokara> fantasma__: qual seria essa super versão última do Vbox?
<Geese_Howard> Perfec7: java, python, c, c++, matlab, R, sql
<Perfec7> pultz
<Perfec7> rs
<fantasma__> 5.0rc
<Geese_Howard> Perfec7: mas não sou desenvolvedor
<manokara> hmm
<Geese_Howard> Perfec7: era infra, agora indo para área acadêmica em engenharia
<Perfec7> eu tb nao estudo por hobbie Geese_Howard
<fantasma__> porra vc sabe todas essa linguagem e ainda fala que nao e desenvolvedor ....
<Geese_Howard> Perfec7: então atualmente foco matlab / R / wolfram
<Perfec7> pode crer
<Geese_Howard> fantasma__: desenvolvedor é bem diferente de saber programar
<Geese_Howard> vai chão hein
<fantasma__> porra eu so sei pascal , e estou estudando python ,, e vc sabe tudo isso e ainda fala que nao e desenvolvedor
<manokara> já eu tento desenvolver alguma coisa, mas nunca publico nada, rs
<fantasma__> vc so pode estar de brincadeira
<manokara> kkkkkkk
<Geese_Howard> fantasma__: o problema é a definição de desenvolvedor para você
<Geese_Howard> fantasma__: como disse, saber programar não é ser desenvolvedor
<fantasma__> meu vc e um desenvolvedor sim  ,,, so nao sabe se espressar
<Geese_Howard> fantasma__: eu sei até engenharia de software, fui aprovado nos tópicos avançados em engenharia de software quando fiz na usp, mas não sou desenvolvedor
 * manokara pega pipoca
<Geese_Howard> fantasma__: ok, você está certo
<Geese_Howard> fantasma__: desculpe
<Geese_Howard> tomar banho
<Tetoazul> manokara o modelo da minha placa mãe é NP270E4E-KD4BR
<manokara> Tetoazul: opa, vou dar uma olhada aqui
<Tetoazul> valeu
<fantasma__> ata seu modelo de placa mae e todos estes abc .. entendi tudo.. problema que eu nao nao sou vendedor de peças kkkk
<fantasma__> como falei  virtualbox e bem  melhor
<fantasma__> tenho 4 sistemas em  minha maquina e roda que e uma blz
<manokara> na verdade isso é o modelo do notebook, mas blz, rsrs
<fantasma__> dualboot nao presta .. disso eu sei bem  ... fiz sso e dai formatei 4 x meu hd
<Perfec7> Geese_Howard bom banho desenvolvedor nao assumido. brincadeira rs
<manokara> Tetoazul: o procedimento é esse - http://hastebin.com/iviravipec.coffee
<manokara> Tetoazul: o link é um texto explicando
<Tetoazul> valeu. vou tentar.
<manokara> Tetoazul: qualquer coisa só dar um toque.
<manokara> btw, vou jantar. o/
<astroo-> ate
<fantasma__> ate mano
<fantasma__> bom dia
<manokara> buenos dias
<fantasma__> qual seu sistema
<manokara> Ubuntu GNOME 15.04
<fantasma__> xchat tem para windows
<manokara> hmm... tem
<fantasma__> em se tratar de ubuntu ,  o melhor e mate 15.10
<manokara> eu vou atualizar ele amanhã
<fantasma__> eu uso mint
<manokara> que versão?
<fantasma__> ta dando erro nos repository em forma de atualizacao
<fantasma__> o melhor e instalar
<manokara> :o
<fantasma__> mate 15.10
<manokara> bah, eu gosto da ui do gnome-shell. ainda vou dar um grau nesse computador, comprar hds, e por um arch porque arch é o que há
<manokara> ainda tem o solus, que parece ter um futuro interessante
<fantasma33> ola
<manokara> olá
<manokara> e até o/
<fantasma33> oi
<fantasma33> ola
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<ijuliano> Bacana o canal
<Navarro_> Bom dia jovens.
<Navarro_> Alguém sabe qual é que é com o repositório do Ubuntu 14.10 ?
<Navarro_> Está descontinuado mesmo?
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<elisboa> dia, mirqui
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :)?
<oliverio_> bom dia, mirqui
<mirqui> oi , tudo bem :)?
<mirqui> bom dia a todos :)
<MAG__> xz
<kanta_> Alguém online?
<fantasma33> OLA
<fantasma33> ola
<Geese_Howard> fantasma33: e ae
<Trifonov> Que significa '\x18' ?
<Geese_Howard> Trifonov: tem no google
<Geese_Howard> Trifonov: ascii codes
<Trifonov> Desculpa Geese_Howard, não estou usando o Google como buscador  e por isso quando pesquisei não consegui encontrar uma resposta satisfatória
<Trifonov> Valeu
<Geese_Howard> Trifonov: tem no duckduckgo também
<fantasma33> ola
<fantasma33> cheguei  ,, em casa agora
<dsdsd> não consigo baixar nada na versão 14.10
<fantasma33> usa o terminal  que vc baixa
<Jonbyz> Olá , digitei "ls -l" e percebi que existem arquivos com "~" no final e espaço no meio do nome. Como faço para removê-los ? Não estou conseguindo utilizar o "rm" por causa do espaço e eles estão ocultos
<fantasma33> mas vc ta usando ( su )  depois a senha
<fantasma33> olha  vc tem que que fazer  um upgrade
<Jonbyz> Estás a falar comigo ?
<fantasma33> nao
<fantasma33> e  com outro
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Jonbyz> Vocês querem fazer um grupo no CTF365 ?
<astroo-> es novo aqui?
<Jonbyz> Sim
<astroo-> bem-vindo
<hggdh> Jonbyz: o espaço pode ser escrito com um "\": nome\ com\ espaço.txt
<Jonbyz> Obrigado
<astroo-> de nada
<Jonbyz> Eu ouvi dizer que fazer um zerofill no HD(para excluir dados) não é uma boa ideia, o que devo fazer para armazenar meus dados com segurança ?
<hggdh> criptografe o HD
<Creto> Boa noite ubunteiros de plantão!
<Jonbyz> Igualmente
<Jonbyz> Creto: Você conhece o CTF365 ?
<astroo-> Creto  ola
<Creto> quem é isso conta bancaria Jonbyz ; ola astroo-
<Jonbyz> Não, um wargame
<Creto> brincadeira, Jonbyz não conheço não
<Creto> é nativo do linux
<Jonbyz> É para aspirantes a hacker
<Creto> ih então não é para mim
<Creto> sou um aspirante a tentar não quebrar nada
<Jonbyz> Mas você não vai quebrar
<Creto> eu não consigo nem instalar um gentoozinho imagina isso ai
<Jonbyz> Você descobre vulnerabilidades
<Creto> eu descobrir? ainda mais em inglês não descobrirei nem o que ta escrito lá
<Jonbyz> Inglês é fácil
<Jonbyz> É lingua de gatinho
<Creto> eu acho o pt_BR fácil outro idioma faço o básico
<Jonbyz> Mosteli easi language ever
<Jonbyz> Vou ter que dormir, obrigado pela conversa
<astroo-> ate
<Creto> por nada
<Guest9122> alguem pode me ajudar com a net lenta
<Guest9122> ?
<astroo-> diz o teu sistema
<Guest9122> acabei ddde instala o 15.10
<astroo-> e ligaçao a net e qual e chip e?
<Guest9122> minha net é a cabo
<Guest9122> 10mb
<Guest9122> uso wifi em casa
<Guest9122> ta lerdo demais, 60kbps
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<fantasma33> oi
<astroo-> ola
<fantasma33> to desesperado
<fantasma33> o  link para baixar o bugtraq ta quebrado ....
<fantasma33> e dai eu nao tenho  mais o sistema  no meu HDD
<fantasma33> e dai quero muito saber se alguem  aqui sabe algum endereco pra baixar o bugtraq
<fantasma33> ola
<leocps> astroo boa noite...vc pode meu ajuda
<fantasma33> ola
<astroo-> ola
<fantasma33> fala  ai
<leocps> nao estou consiguindo atualizar o ubuntu
<fantasma33> oq ue vc precisa
<astroo-> eu nao sei quase de ubuntu so dou 1 força
<leocps> da 10.01 para 14 ou 15
<fantasma33> ixi  como todos
<Mangusto> É melhor desinstalar e reinstalar
<leocps> o gerenciador de atulizaçao esta travando
<fantasma33> meu amigo so a uma forma de update do ubuntu
<fantasma33> sim  isso e pra todos
<fantasma33> por sso que eu falo pra colocar o ubuntu mate
<leocps> vixi agora
<fantasma33> nao   vc  pode criar um  penboot usando o mate 15.10 .. dai vc escolhe instalar e depois havera uma escolha de update
<leocps> se eu baixa a versao 14,10 e copia para o CD consigo fazer update
<fantasma33> nao
<fantasma33> use usb
<leocps> como criar pen boot vc pode me ajuda por favor
<fantasma33> por isso que eu uso mint 17.2
<fantasma33> ue vc procura no seu sistema * gravador de imagem usb
<hggdh> leocps: não existe 10.01
<fantasma33> ou vc pode usar o butao direito do mouse em cima da ISO do sismeta ,, e escolha criar um pendrive butavel
<leocps> existe sim amigo to com ele instalado
<leocps> e  to com ele
<fantasma33> espera
<fantasma33> https://ubuntu-mate.org/wily/
<leocps> tem criador de CD e DVD
<hggdh> leocps: considerando que eu participo do projecto, e trabalhei com isto, garanto que não existe. Existe, entretanto, a 10.10
<fantasma33> ixi so se for no seu sistema   ..  por no meu tem tudo
<fantasma33> cara na real  , tira ubuntu e coloca mint mate 17.2
<fantasma33> fica mais facil pra vc
<Mangusto> Como ousa dizer isso na sala #ubuntu-br ?
<fantasma33> ue falando
<leocps> a minha versao e 10.04 lts
<fantasma33> meu tudo e sistema  linux
<fantasma33> por isso que vc nao tem
<Mangusto> Se tudo é sistema linux por que você quer que ele tire o Ubuntu ?
<leocps> amigos so quero atualizar meu ubuntu...nao vou tira nao
<leocps> ele ta rodando bem
<hggdh> leocps: da 10.04 podes ir para a 12.04; da 12.04 para a 14.04
<leocps> e so atualizar e pronto
<leocps> entao tem como fazer isso
<hggdh> fantasma33: este é um canal de suporte ao Ubuntu. Lembre-se disto.
<leocps> por que quando vou no gerenciador de atualizaçao ele trava
<hggdh> 10.04 não mais é suportada,,, tens que trocar os repositórioss para os da old-releases.ubuntu.com
<leocps> entao por favor me ajuda nesse caso
<leocps> sou novo
<hggdh> brb, hora de jantar
<astroo-> poe a versao que tem suporte
<leocps> astroo
<leocps> nao tem mais suporte
<astroo-> por isso tens de mudar
<leocps> ele pede para atualizar
<leocps> mas esta travando
<astroo-> que pc tens?
<leocps> e um sempro
<leocps> e que eu tenho a versao do ubuntu 10.04 lts no CD ai eu atualizava, mas na hora de atualizar trava
<astroo-> que cpu e ram tem?
<leocps> 4 de RAM
<leocps> agora nao sei o processador
<astroo-> porque nao poes a ultima versao do ubuntu?
<Mangusto> 15.10
<leocps> tenho que formata e fazer a instalaçao tudo de novo
<Mangusto> Fazer o quê :/
<leocps> nao tem outro jeito
<leocps> me ajuda ai na versao 10.04 como posso ver se e 32 bit ou 64 bit
<Mangusto> arch
<Mangusto> Ctrl + alt + t e digita arch
<leocps> i686 e 64 bit
<leocps> e isso
<leocps> mangusto o pessoal de uma força o gerenciador de atualizaçao esta travando na hora de atualiza da versao 10.04
<oliverio> o que vocês me dizem sobre o ubuntu 15.10? alguém já usou?
<leocps> tem como fazer alguma coisa sem formata o pc
<leocps> cara eu uso no meu notebook e bala
<Mangusto> leocps: Qual  o problema de instalar de novo ?
<leocps> da trampo
<leocps> kkk
<leocps> mangusto como posso fazer o meu PenDriver boot para instalar o ubuntu
#ubuntu-br 2015-10-28
<Mangusto> leocps: Acho que tem como fazer com o 'Disks' do Ubuntu
<leocps> ai eu baixo o ISO da versao do ubuntu e isso
<Mangusto> É
<leocps> blz
<leocps> nuno_nunes e ai
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<Mangusto> Igualmente
<nuno_nunes> alguem precisa de ajuda
<nuno_nunes> :p
<leocps> vc ja me ajudo
<nuno_nunes> leocps, como te ajudei :)
<nuno_nunes> eu ja nem posso ver update a frente
<leocps> viu voce tem alguma site de ajuda igual a esse de alguma faculdade
<astroo-> ola
<nuno_nunes> nao entendi
<nuno_nunes> 2865 updates 1.90 gb para fazer
<leocps> e que o pessoal aki as vezes nao ajuda
<nuno_nunes> agora estao a bloquear sites piratas
<nuno_nunes> eu perguntei se alguem precisa de ajuda
<astroo-> netflix USA rula pa
<nuno_nunes> o netflix ja da em portugal mas eu ainda nao ativei :D
<leocps> nuno o meu gerenciador de atualizaçao esta travando quando tento atualiza a minha versao do 10.04 lts para outra
<nuno_nunes> 10.04????
<nuno_nunes> ou 12.04
<leocps> eu tenho no cd
<leocps> 10.04 lts
<leocps> ja faz um tempo que tenho essa versao
<nuno_nunes> recomendo que faça download da versão 14.0.3 e instale
<leocps> esta guardada
<nuno_nunes> pk essa versao acho que já não é suportada
<leocps> ta mas nao consigo atualiza a minha 10.04 para a 12.04
<nuno_nunes> faça o que eu disse
<leocps> blz
<nuno_nunes> pessoal anda de cavalo para burro :S
<nuno_nunes> aff
<astroo-> nao digas mal dos burros que sao superiores aos cavalos em tudo tirando a velocidade
<nuno_nunes> lol
<nuno_nunes> astroo-, eu disse aquilo pk eu explico uma coisa e eles entendem outras
<nuno_nunes> :S
<astroo-> ok
<nuno_nunes> já entendeste :)
<Dornelas> O que acham do Cinnamon 2.6 ??
<rafaelsoaresbr> Finalmente o Netbeans 8.0.2 está no repositório oficial
<rafaelsoaresbr> vida longa ao 15.10
<oliverio> aí sim, ein
<oliverio> sabe dizer se o sublime text também está, rafaelsoaresbr?
<rafaelsoaresbr> oliverio, não vi
<oliverio> vou da uma olhada depois
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<MBorges> bom dia :-)
<MBorges> alguém po aqui?
<wruck001> bom dia
<wruck001> instalei ontem o ubuntu mate em meu pc e perdi todos os arquivos de meu HD como faço para recuperar
<wruck001> instalei ontem o ubuntu mate em meu pc e perdi todos os arquivos de meu HD como faço para recuperar
<Guest52658> ola alguem sabe o porque que nao da de instalar o samba no unbuntu novo
<Creto> como Guest52658
<Creto> ih o Guest52658 é meu xara diga lá seu problema ao instalar o samba paulo
<Mangusto> Guest11303:  Que Ubuntu ? 16.04 ?
<Creto> 16.04? Mangusto estas sonhando?
<Mangusto> Ele disse "novo"
<Creto> agora que saiu o 15.10
<Creto> sim o novo é 15.10
<Creto> já queres terminar com ano companheiro?
<Guest52658> a versao 14,04
<Mangusto> Isso não é oficial ? http://charmanderproject.github.io/Themes/
<Creto> Guest52658: espere ai só um pouco que vou voltar no ubuntu Ok?
<Creto> Guest52658, paulo ainda esta ai?
<Guest52658> sim
<Creto> comande ai apt-cache policy samba e veja se obtém uma saida igual a essa aqui http://paste.ubuntu.com/12989609/
<Creto> Guest52658, se a saida no seu terminal for igual a do link comande....
<Creto> sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install samba*
<Creto> assim como esta acima
<Creto> resumindo Guest52658 o pacote samba existe nos repositórios como pode ser visto aqui http://pkgs.org/ubuntu-14.04/ubuntu-updates-main-i386/samba_4.1.6+dfsg-1ubuntu2.14.04.9_i386.deb.html
<Creto> então esta faltando alguma coisinha apenas para ser instalado
<vinicius> Olpa
<vinicius> Olá
<elisboa> bom dia
<mirqui> boa tarde ;)
<Creto> kkkkk gostei do aviso do canal
<Creto> fora as LTS é viver perigosamente com qualquer versão xx.10
<hggdh> pois era necessário, já que até hoje o site não está atualizado
<Creto> qual site hggdh
<hggdh> Creto: ou <impar>.04
<Creto> ubuntu-br.org
<hggdh> yep
<Creto> é também essas ai são de alta periculosidade kkkk
<hggdh> eu gosto do perigo, e já estou na 16.04 (Xenial Xerus)
<Creto> eu só usava ubuntu LTS antes, hoje me arrisco até no Pai "sid"
<Creto> quebro as pampas mas uso kkk
<Creto> meu lema hggdh é:
<Creto> quabrar muito para aprender onde não mexer
<Creto> mas vou te fazer uma pergunta, porque não te vemos no fórum? Você é do inicio do Linux 1991?
<hggdh> bem, Sid é o unstable. Vai quebrar, por definição.
<Creto> hggdh: o siduction da para usar ele bacana
<hggdh> Comecei no Linux por volta de 1993
<Creto> mas claro sem perder a taenção no caras (devs)
<Creto> ih por isso só usas o IRC
<Creto> já não tem mais o que aprender heheheh
<hggdh> antes foram várias distro -- meu início foi no UNIX Sysytem V (se me recordo), depois vários outros. Por um tempo, o Minix, para brincar, depois o Linux
<hggdh> proffionalmente, uso Linux, AIX, Solaris. HP/UX já faz algum tempo que não uso.
<hggdh> (fora OS/2, IBM zOS, e VM, e outros)
<Creto> cara eu sou de ontem por aqui, mas me meti logo numa boa escola linux ubuntuforum-pt
<Creto> rapaz olha que uso pC a muito tempo mas esse solaris vem de onde mesmo (creto alienado) heheh
<hggdh> não participo dos fora por não morar em um pais PT-*
<Creto> mas você é brasileiro?
<Mangusto> Creto: Se o hggdh está usando a 16.04, então existe uma versão 16.04 e o argumento que você usou contra mim não é válido
<Creto> sim mas você usaria ela Mangusto
<Creto> ?
<Creto> eu não
<Creto> ela ainda é alfa ou alguma coisa assim não serve para um PC de produção meu caro Mangusto
<Creto> ou seja você viu o aviso alerta do canal #ubuntu-br?
<Creto> Mangusto:  [#ubuntu-br] ATENÇÃO: 14.10 foi descontinuada. Use a 14.04.3 (iniciantes), ou a 15.10 (suporte até Julho 2016), ou a 16.04 (em desenvolvimento, se é o desejo viver perigosamente)
<hggdh> Mangusto: 16.04 *acaba* de entrar em desenvolvimento. Só é adequada para aqueles que sabem onde pisam, e gostam de, volta e meia, pisar em falso.
<Mangusto> Nós não estamos falando de usar ou não
<Creto> sim mas quando o usuário perguntou a versão nova disse ser a 15.10 provavelmente Mangusto
<Mangusto> Teoricamente dizer que uma versão é  "nova" significa dizer que é "a mais nova"
<Creto> é ponto de vista
<hggdh> Mangusto: tecnicamente, a 16.04 ainda não existe. Existe o Xenial Xerus, que *será* a 16.04 ao ser lançada
<Creto> eu entendo como mais nova no ubuntu a versão estavel lançada para uso de produção
<Mangusto> Oquei intaum
<Creto> mas me desculpe se passei um tom ofensivo aquela hora caro Mangusto não foi minha intenção
<Creto> sinceras escusa
<Mangusto> Tudo bem, só comentei para zoar
<hggdh> Creto: nascido no Brasil, pai Portugues, americano.
<hggdh> (mais corretamente, norte-americano)
<hggdh> para complicar ainda mais, casado com uma alemã, e com familia em... Canadá, US, BR, Alemanha, Israel, Argentina, e sabe-se lá onde mais
<Creto> eita
<hggdh> ah, esqueci, Portugal :-)
<Creto> conheço um alemão que é casado com uma brasileira e também usa linux
<Creto> mas que bom que você ta aqui, pois isso aqui esteve abandonadão por um longo tempo
<hggdh> mas, agora, tenho que levar os netos ao parque. Later.
<Creto> a vontade hggdh
<Dead_Thinker> Hum, depois que fiz upgrade do 15.04-15.10 no apt-get update agora tem um monte de Ign nos repo, é safe remover esses ignorados? :P
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<Mangusto> Igualmente
<nuno_nunes> alguem está a precisar de ajuda
<astroo-> ola
<barna> já q ofereceu nuno_nunes ......
<nuno_nunes> diga la :S
<barna> tenho uma pasta compartilhada no servidor por nfs, dentro dessa montei um hd externo, no cliente q tem a pasta montada não consigo acessar os arquivos do hd externo.
<barna> mostra a pasta vazia.
<nuno_nunes> já tentou o ip
<nuno_nunes> no browser?
<barna> num tem interface grafica, na verdade num tem monitor nos clientes.
<nuno_nunes> o servido nfs é nas
<nuno_nunes> barna se for nas tem :)
<barna> só instalei o nfs-kernel-server e coloquei a pasta no /etc/exports
<nuno_nunes> espera
<nuno_nunes> tu tens instalado o freenas
<barna> creio q não
<nuno_nunes> barna, veja isto http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Configurando-um-servidor-NFS-em-4-passos
<barna> ok, abrindo
<nuno_nunes> tens que usar o ip
<nuno_nunes> http://pplware.sapo.pt/linux/configuracao-de-um-servidor-e-cliente-nfs-no-centos-7/
<nuno_nunes> este ultimo tem mais infos
<nuno_nunes> :)
<barna> acho q foi esse tuto q usei.
<nuno_nunes> os comandos yum é fedora e redhat
<barna> ta com ip configurado. tenho acesso aos arquivos da pasta, só não tenho acesso aos arquivos montando do hdexterno
<nuno_nunes> já tentas-te configurar o disco externo
<nuno_nunes> no fstab
<nuno_nunes> http://blog.aeciopires.com/instalando-o-nfs-no-ubuntu-12-04/
<nuno_nunes> eu nao uso muito servidores nfs
<barna> tipo eu vou precisar conectar e desconectar hds externos sempre. preciso de uma forma de acessar esses arquivos nos clientes.
<barna> ja tentei um ln mas tb não funcionou
<nuno_nunes> mas os pcs estão em windows ou linux
<nuno_nunes> http://web.mit.edu/rhel-doc/3/rhel-sag-pt_br-3/s1-diskless-nfs.html
<barna> tudo usando ubuntu 14.04
<nuno_nunes> eu estou a usar opensuse agora
<nuno_nunes> veja isto http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Montando-e-conectando-em-um-servidor-NFS
<nuno_nunes> nesse link explica como fazes
<barna> abrindo
<leocps> astroo boa noite
<nuno_nunes> lá tem tudo :)
<leocps> blz ai astro
<leocps> nuno_nunes blz
<nuno_nunes> sim e tu
<astroo-> ola tudo e tu?
<leocps> blz
<leocps> acabei de instalar o ubuntu 15.04
<barna> nuno_nunes, nesses links num tem nada de diferente do q eu ja fiz, só como usar o export e o montar no cliente.
<barna> no servidor se eu monto o hdexterno em /mnt e dou um ln -s /mnt /pasta-compartilhada/hdexterno, no servidor acesso os arquivos do /mnt no /pasta-compartilhada/hdexterno mas no cliente não.
<barna> a mesma coisa se eu montar o hdexterno direto em /pasta-compartilhada/hdexterno
<nuno_nunes> para montar nos clientes tens que usar o ip
<nuno_nunes> lol
<barna> está montado no cliente a pasta /pasta-compartilhada , dentro dela tem varios arquivos, o cliente acessa de boas. ve a pasta /hdexterno mas essa está fazia
<nuno_nunes> configurou o /etc/exports
<nuno_nunes> tem que ser montado assim
<nuno_nunes> sudo mount -t nfs (host):(diretorio_a_ser_montado) (diretorio_destino)
<nuno_nunes> sudo mount -t nfs 192.168.0.127:/home/mago/teste_nfs /tmp/teste
<nuno_nunes> exemplo
<barna> é exatamente assim q está montada
<nuno_nunes> nas outras maquinas tens que usar o ip
<nuno_nunes> esqueçe
<nuno_nunes> leia com calma
<nuno_nunes> o link
<leocps> pessoal da uma ajuda ai
<leocps> acabei de instalar o ubuntu 15.04 no desktop e as vezes o video trava e fica tudo branco
<leocps> nuno_nunes blz ai cara
<leocps> astroo depois tava falando com voce e que o video ficou tudo branca ai tive q reiniciar o pc
<nuno_nunes> leocps, eu aconselho usar o ubuntu 14.04
<leocps> nossa instala tudo de ]novo
<nuno_nunes> pk daqui a uns meses fica sem suporte
<leocps> essa versao 15.04
<nuno_nunes> essa versao em janeiro fica sem suporte
<nuno_nunes> sim
<nuno_nunes> essa versão
<leocps> nossa pk nuno_nunes
<nuno_nunes> pk o suporte é só de 9 meses
<nuno_nunes> quanto as lts sao de 5 anos
<leocps> puts q foda
<nuno_nunes> leocps, ou usa rolling distro :D
<nuno_nunes> leocps, pk????
<leocps> e que montei esse desktop vou da para minha sobrinha
<leocps> tirei o windows 7 e instalei o ubuntu
<nuno_nunes> leocps, abra o privado
<barna> nuno_nunes, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12994508/
<nuno_nunes> barna, faça este comando
<nuno_nunes> sudo fisk -l
<barna> nuno_nunes, 1 seg mano, chegou cliente aki
<jdnsilva> Boa Noite
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<jdnsilva> estou com um problema aqui e gostaria de saber quem pode me ajudar, estou instalando a versao server 15.04 e nao consigo fazer a wireless conectar de modo algum ja tem tentei todos os tutoriais possiveis
<astroo-> ola
<jdnsilva> oi
<nuno_nunes> jdnsilva, entao pk nao instala o linux em modo grafico e depois instala os pacotes do server em modo grafico
<jdnsilva> vou tentar
<nuno_nunes> e a versão 15.04 já ficar sem suporte em janeiro de 2016
<jdnsilva> blz
<nuno_nunes> o ubuntu 14.04 é o que recomendo
<jdnsilva> obrigado
<nuno_nunes> de nada
<nuno_nunes> jdnsilva, em modo grafico é melhor configurar o wireless
<jdnsilva> eu consigo instalar o modo grafico no server ou tenho que baixar outra iso?
<nuno_nunes> consegues mas tens que ter um cabo rj45 e é preciso muitos comandos
<nuno_nunes> https://fabioanjosit.wordpress.com/2012/03/07/instalando-ambiente-grafico-ubuntu-server/
<nuno_nunes> :D
<jdnsilva> obrigado vou dar uma olhada
<neodash> Alguém sabe como usar o pidgin p(irc) quando os proxy são bloqueados?
<neodash> Não estou conseguindo conectar
<nuno_nunes> nao
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> boa noite Geese_Howard
<Geese_Howard> nuno_nunes: noite
<nuno_nunes> tudo bem
<nuno_nunes> :D
<hggdh> uma nota: para instalar o modo gráfico em um servidor, basta instalar o packet ubuntu-desktop
<hggdh> *pacote
<Geese_Howard> que crueldade
<hggdh> Geese_Howard: firarias surpreso com a quantidade de servidores que rodam X :-)
<Geese_Howard> hggdh: não eu sei
<Geese_Howard> hggdh: não me surpreendo com mais nada
#ubuntu-br 2015-10-29
<Marcio> I cant install ubuntu in my Z97-D3H  with NVIDIA Gtx980TI... WHY?
<Geese_Howard> mactimes: who knows?
 * Saulo- (away) ausente.
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<SkNix> opa, blz galera.
<SkNix> aew galera blz
<SkNix> como faço para executar um comando com sudo sem que peça senha?
<SkNix> o programa é o seguinte
<SkNix> /usr/bin/service tor reload
<SkNix> ja consegui, valeu galera
<Guilherme> ola
<Geese_Howard> ola
<Guilherme> alguem pode me ajudar? nao consigo atualizar o repositorio (ubuntu 14.10)
<Guilherme> da varios erros nas minhas fontes, e no fim ele nao consegue atualizar praticamente nada...
<shallwe> bom dia galera
<shallwe> alguem com ubuntu 15.10? E fez upgrade do 15.04 com placas amd ati?
<shallwe> pra mim ainda não apareceu o upgrade dele no painel de detalhes kkk, mas estou esperando vamos ver
<PauloBrEs> bom dia
<PauloBrEs> gostaria de saber qual programa vcs me indicam para gravar o windows bootaval no ubuntu
<shallwe> PauloBrEs, bom dia, não entendi sua pergunta amigo
<PauloBrEs> quero instalar o ruwindows via pendrive
<PauloBrEs> para o ubuntu eu ja sei fazer
<shallwe> você quer colocar a iso no windows em um pendrive e instalar ?
<shallwe> igual se faz no ubuntu?
<PauloBrEs> posso usar o winusb?
<PauloBrEs>  unetbootin?
<shallwe> PauloBrEs, na realidade eu uso o windows no virtualbox, mas acho que o umebootin deve fazer, mas quando instalares o windows perderás o boot do linux
<shallwe> tem que recolocar de novo
<Tr0peSs0> pode usar o bom e velho "dd"
<Tr0peSs0> http://askubuntu.com/questions/59551/how-to-burn-a-windows-iso-to-a-usb-device
<shallwe> ah boa verdade
<shallwe> PauloBrEs, só lembrando que depois você precisa de um pendrive com a iso do ubuntu pra recuperar o boot do ubuntu
<PauloBrEs> blz
<shallwe> PauloBrEs, do nosso amigo edivaldo salvador
<shallwe> PauloBrEs, http://www.edivaldobrito.com.br/recuperando-o-boot-grub-ubuntu-depois-de-instalar-o-windows/
<shallwe> bem fácil
<PauloBrEs> e uma outra coisa tbm, vou usar o virtualbox e instalar o ruwindows e nao consigo colocar a usb para funcionar na maquina virtual
<shallwe> PauloBrEs, é que precisas instalar um pacote adicional
<shallwe> já te digo
<PauloBrEs> blz
<PauloBrEs> tenho um livro aqui Linux a biblia ele é bom?
<shallwe> PauloBrEs, VirtualBox 5.0.8 Oracle VM VirtualBox Extension Pack
<shallwe> vc precisa disso
<shallwe> la na pagina oficial do virtualbox tem esse arquivo só baixar e instalar
<shallwe> PauloBrEs, e depois instala o guest do virtual box pra windows ai fica 100% com suporte a 3d e tudo mais
<shallwe> só vai depende do teu processador e ram claro
<Geese_Howard> 3d? heuhieheuheiuheiuehiheiuhe
<PauloBrEs> eu tenho uma entrada 3.0 na usb tbm funcuina?
<shallwe> PauloBrEs, sim, instala esse pack ai
<shallwe> Geese_Howard, sim suporte 3d pra algumas coisas no windows :)
<Geese_Howard> kkkkkkkkkk
<shallwe> eu uso corel draw e preciso do windows, ai o 3d do virtualbox ajuda
<Geese_Howard> shallwe: não sabia que você havia virado comediante
<shallwe> Geese_Howard, kkkk, acontece eu tento ser um comediante sério :)
<shallwe> vários programas de windows usam a placa de vídeo assim como no linux, e isso ajuda a renderização na renderização, é uma das coisas que eu espero no inskcape
<shallwe> vi que o inkscape usa multicore pra renderizar, tem isso de bom agora, antes não tinha já ajuda um monte
<Geese_Howard> shallwe: você usa/usou/usará/usaria blender?
<shallwe> Geese_Howard, sim já usei um pouco e pretendo usar mais
<shallwe> eu estou usando agora o unity 3d bem legal, e esta chegando uma versão pra linux tb
<Geese_Howard> shallwe: é caro esse unity né?
<Geese_Howard> brb
<shallwe> unity 3d é pra montar games, a plataforma mais utilizada atualmente, e quando você exporta pode exportar pra tudo, cel tablet, windows, linux também mac etc
<shallwe> só que no momento funcional só tem pra windows e mac, e linux já tem um beta
<shallwe> Geese_Howard, é grátis o unity 3d, você só paga se for pra vender os jogos e tiver uma renda ou lucros maior que 100 mil dolares algo assim
<Geese_Howard> tendi
<shallwe> ele tem pra mac e windows, mas tem um beta pra linux, falam que a únida dificuldade do port pra linux é que no linux é case sensitive, e no mac e windows não, mas já estão arrumando isso pra ficar 100%
<Geese_Howard> e qual o problema de ser case sensitive?
<shallwe> Geese_Howard, não sei como é o port, mas acho que no código talvez
<shallwe> como é um software muito complexo deve ter problemas
<Geese_Howard> shallwe: ainda não entendi
<shallwe> é fechado
<Geese_Howard> deve ser alguma gambiarra no código
<Geese_Howard> kkkkkkk
<shallwe> foi o que li kkk, nem eu, por isso que não sei, mas é essa desculpa que deram
<shallwe> só pode
<Geese_Howard> shallwe: tem o link?
<shallwe> do beta pra linux?
<Geese_Howard> shallwe: do bug
<shallwe> sim tem já te passo
<shallwe> Entre as dificuldades relatadas estão, por incrível que parece, adaptar o editor ao "Case sensitive" que existe no Linux e não existe no Mac e no Windows, caso você não tenha entendido isso refere-se ao modo com que o sistema interpreta diretórios e arquivos:
<shallwe> http://www.diolinux.com.br/2015/07/unity-3d-esta-chegando-ao-linux.html
<Geese_Howard> huheiuheiuehiheiuehiueh
<Geese_Howard> que tosco
<Geese_Howard> foi o que pensei
<shallwe> mas é bem completo o software mesmo não é a toa que está em primeiro lugar sendo usado
<Geese_Howard> leitura de nomes de arquivo
<shallwe> pois é
<shallwe> é que quando começaram já pensaram direto no windows e mac, que não tem esse problema, mas isso é o básico do básico de case sensitive kkk, desculpa meio esfarrapada
<Geese_Howard> shallwe: não é um problema, é uma gambiarra um sistema não ser case sensitive
<Geese_Howard> shallwe: odeio arquivos criados no windows por causa disso
<Geese_Howard> entre outras tretas malignas
<shallwe> é pode ser
<Geese_Howard> bom, fuiz
<Mangusto> Quanto tempo falta para acabar o suporte do Ubuntu 14.04 ?
<PauloBrEs> boa tarde
<PauloBrEs> estou usando o virtualbox 5.08 no ubuntu 15.10 e baixei o pack para usb 2.0 e 3.0 como faço para habilitar na maquina virtual
<lorival> olá, gostaria de saber se alguém já tentou instalar o plugin: unity web, seguindo o que é falado na net e ñ deu certo...
<lorival> eu tentei e ñ consegui
<lorival> o q houve de errado?
<lorival> a versão do meu ubuntu é 15.10
<Mangusto> lorival: qual é o problema ?
<Mangusto> PauloBrEs: É isso ? http://dedoimedo.com/computers/virtualbox-usb.html
<lorival> ñ...
<PauloBrEs> vou tentar aqui
<lorival> tô falando de um plugin q é usado nos navegadores, mas ele só é compatível com o win
<lorival> com o ubuntu ñ achei...
<lorival> achei alguns sites falando p/ digitar comandos lá, fiz tudo direito, mas no final ñ deu certo
<Mangusto> Não deu nenhum erro mas não funcionou ?
<lorival> caso vc seja usuário ubuntu, veja esse site, eles mandam testar nesse site...
<lorival> http://chromianwars.com/demo/
<lorival> alguma coisa aí?
<Mangusto> Não, eu não uso o Unity
<Mangusto> :z
<Mangusto> Você pode ir em Preferencias -> Aplicações e ver se tem alguma coisa
<Mangusto> Tá usando o Chromium ?
<lorival> ñ... tô usando o chrome
<lorival> e o firefox
<lorival> em ambos aparece a mesma falta do pluguin, q qnd eu usava win7, era só clicar q baixava e instalava
<shallwe> um bom mouse é tudo coisa boa. Um dia desses fui comprar um comum o cara só tinha um de 12 reais, ele falou que é mouse descartável, vc usar e depois joga fora kkkk
<shallwe> pior que depois de uns 2 meses os botoes ja começam a falhar
<PauloBrEs> Boa tarde
<PauloBrEs> ja tentei de tudo mas o meu virtualbox nao detecta minha usb
<PauloBrEs> ou so detecta um tipo de pendrive
<shallwe> PauloBrEs, você instalou aquele pacote que te falei de manhã?
<PauloBrEs> sim
<shallwe> e não mostra algum erro nada?
<PauloBrEs> quer acessar remoto a minha maquina?
<PauloBrEs> nao
<shallwe> o que você quer adicionar usb no virtual box hd externo? mouse?
<PauloBrEs> pendrive
<shallwe> ok, e você adicionou esse pendrive lá no virtual box antes de iniciar a maquina virtual?
<PauloBrEs> creio que sim
<PauloBrEs> o pack?
<shallwe> não não
<shallwe> vc está com o virtual box ligado e o windows rodando?
<PauloBrEs> posso fazer isso agora?
<shallwe> claro
<shallwe> executa ele e roda o windows, quando iniciar me chama
<PauloBrEs> blz
<PauloBrEs> no ruwindows
<PauloBrEs> quer acessar remoto aqui?
<shallwe> eu vou te falar por aqui
<PauloBrEs> blz
<PauloBrEs> ja estou no windows na maquina virtual
<shallwe> ok agora na janela que está emulando o windows lá em baixo na barra não tem os desenhos? rede, mouse, pastas etc?
<PauloBrEs> sim
<shallwe> na janela do virtual box
<shallwe> então clica com o botao direito em cima do usb e marca seu pendrive
<PauloBrEs> nao aparece
<shallwe> e ele esta rodando normalmente no ubuntu?
<PauloBrEs> so tem configurar usb
<PauloBrEs> sim
<shallwe> entao coloca configurar usb
<shallwe> e tenta adicionar ele ali no ícone do + que irá aparecer no canto direito
<shallwe> se não, tenta uma porta diferente do teu pc na usb
<PauloBrEs> ja fiz e nada
<PauloBrEs> so tem como adicionar filtro na usb
<PauloBrEs> no virtualbox
<shallwe> pios é mais acho que esse não é
<shallwe> e nao aparece nada mais de usb ?
<shallwe> nem mouse se vc tiver ou teclado?
<PauloBrEs> nao
<PauloBrEs> na maqiuna virtual funciona tudo menos pendrive
<shallwe> ah bom então de repente vc não instalou corretamente o arquivo
<shallwe> então não aparece nada de usb ali pra adicionar?
<PauloBrEs> nao
<shallwe> então tenta executar ele via terminal pra ver se da algum erro
<PauloBrEs> qual comando
<shallwe> no terminal só digita la virtualbox e da enter, mas fecha esse priemiro claro
<shallwe> virtualbox
<PauloBrEs> blz
<shallwe> já volto ai se não tenta isso
<shallwe> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox/USB
<shallwe> só troca claro USERNAME pelo seu nome de login
<PauloBrEs> virtualbox abriu normal
<shallwe> tentou a linha de comando que te passei?
<PauloBrEs> sim adicionou e nada
<shallwe> só uma pergunta, esse virtualbox vc instalou de onde?
<shallwe> nos programas do ubuntu?
<shallwe> na central de programas?
<PauloBrEs> direto do site
<PauloBrEs> do virtualbox
<nala_> boa tarde
<PauloBrEs> quando executei ele foi pro central de programas
<hggdh> então é melhor ler a documentação do site
<PauloBrEs> deixa pra la entao
<nala_> eu quero instalar o ubuntu em meu pc de sistema windows paralelamente mas preciso de um gerenciador de dual boot alguém pode me ajudar
<shallwe> PauloBrEs, pois é
<Geese_Howard> nala_: grub já aparece durante a instalação do ubuntu
<shallwe> então você já instalou o certo
<shallwe> PauloBrEs, uma última alternativa mas não muito recomendada é executar ele como rudo
<shallwe> root kkk
<shallwe> comando: sudo virtualbox
<shallwe> coloca tua senha e executa
<nala_> mas existe um programinha bem legal só que esqueci o nome é algo parecido com redif
<PauloBrEs> abril
<shallwe> nala_, mas já vem junto manolo, é 5 linhas vc seleciona com teclado
<shallwe> PauloBrEs, não entendi
<shallwe> funcionou?
<Geese_Howard> nala_: não conheço
<PauloBrEs> vou tentar aqui
<shallwe> blz
<shallwe> pois aqui funcionou tudo ok, fiz como você, instalei direto do site, instalei o pack e rodou o usb
<shallwe> mas baixei o arquivo do site inteiro, uns tantos MB
<nala_> e se eu quiser instalar o ubuntu junto com o meu mac osx em meu macbook coo faço???
<shallwe> nala_, mesmo processo paralelamente, ele já deve instalar o grub junto
<PauloBrEs> agora acho que foi
<shallwe> nala_, uma alternativa é que você pode colocar ele no pendrive e usar o proprio pendrive pra salvar as alterações que você fizer enquanto executa ele
<shallwe> claro que fica um pouco lento
<shallwe> é um live ubuntu pendrive mas salvando tudo que você faz, no espaço de uns 4gb mais ou menos
<shallwe> PauloBrEs, se foi é coisa de add user, a linha de comando daquele site
<shallwe> PauloBrEs, sudo adduser USERNAME vboxusers
<shallwe> só que depois que fizer isso claro que você precisa deslogar e logar de novo, ou reiniciar o pc
<PauloBrEs> blz
<PauloBrEs> vou tentar aqui
<shallwe> PauloBrEs, mas funcionou mesmo como root?
<PauloBrEs> sim
<shallwe> blz, então é isso mesmo, você precisa colocar o comando e tentar,
<shallwe> é que você como usuário e o virtualbox não tem acesso ao usb, só como acesso root
<nala_> ok obrigado
<PauloBrEs> obrigado
<shallwe> tranquilo gente boa :)
<PauloBrEs> que confusao rs
<shallwe> é, é questão de segurança do linux é assim mesmo, mas é fácil de resolver
<shallwe> ou se quiser continuar acessando coo root tb não tem problema, se é só você que usa a máquina claro
<hggdh> rodar virtualbox como root é pedir para ser powned
<shallwe> kkkk
<shallwe> não assusta o cara
<hggdh> não estou a assustar, apenas dizendo o óbvio
<shallwe> ta certo :)
<shallwe> pior que isso só usar app do banco no pc com windows do seu filho
<PauloBrEs> ja saiu alguma versao teste do ubuntu 16.04?
<shallwe> PauloBrEs, a recem lançaram o 15.10
<PauloBrEs> blz eu to com o 15.10
<shallwe> agora acho que está na fase de projeto, de discussões o que colocar, o que não
<hggdh> PauloBrEs: podes instalar o xenial. Mas esta versão está no início de desenvolvimento, e certamente vai quebrar de formas interessantes.
<Geese_Howard> kkkk
<PauloBrEs> blz
<shallwe> esses testes eu instalo tudo no virtualbox nada melhor
<hggdh> PauloBrEs: se necessitares de ajuda no xenial, vá ao canal #ubuntu+1
<hggdh> shallwe: rodo nativamente o xenial. Mas... (1) sei o que estou fazendo; (2) aceito o risco de reinstalar o sistema.
<shallwe> a bom aí sim, claro que pra ajudar a testar a fundo mesmo ai só localmente
<shallwe> virtualbox é mais pra ver as novidades etc
<Geese_Howard> igual um livro, só vê a capa e folheia os capítulos
<shallwe> mas eu quero ver mesmo o 16.10, com unity 8 e sem x.org :)
<Geese_Howard> hggdh: o que vai ter no lugar do xorg?
<shallwe> mir
<hggdh> mir
<PauloBrEs> agora funcionou o pendrive
<shallwe> PauloBrEs, sem root?
<PauloBrEs> com o root
<PauloBrEs> vou tentar sem o root pra ver
<shallwe> gostei da ideia do unity8, o mesmo em qualquer lugar ou seja uma integração total do sistema com tablet, smartphone e pc
<shallwe> PauloBrEs, isso, se funcionou com root com certeza é aquela questão de usuário com usb só confere lá
<PauloBrEs> e é possivel eu compartilhar meus arquivos no ubuntu na maquina virtural?
<shallwe> claro
<shallwe> é no Pastas Compartilhadas
<PauloBrEs> sim e compartilhei a minha pasta home
<PauloBrEs> para o windows ver como faço
<shallwe> vai estar no windows, la em rede
<Geese_Howard> PauloBrEs: você não tem costume de ler a documentação de uma programa?
<shallwe> quero saber se já saiu update automatico do ubuntu 15.10 :)
<shallwe> eu ainda não recebi notificação
<PauloBrEs> leio sim so pesso ajuda quando nao consigo mesmo
<PauloBrEs> e o trem so funciona no root
<Geese_Howard> PauloBrEs: é que quando você pergunta se o programa "faz algo" não parece que você tenha lido realmente
<PauloBrEs> eu fiz o compartihanto so que o windows nao esta enchergando
<shallwe> PauloBrEs, http://s3.postimg.org/75tt687dv/Captura_de_tela_de_2015_10_29_14_39_48.png
<shallwe> olha ai o meu ta assim
<shallwe> e não compartilha a pasta inteira da Home pois é muita coisa, tenta compartilhar uma pasta não tua home toda
<PauloBrEs> file:///home/pauloaugusto/%C3%81rea%20de%20Trabalho/Captura%20de%20tela%20de%202015-10-29%2014-43-38.png
<PauloBrEs> o meu no virtual so esta a pasta download
<shallwe> acho que você colou um endereço direto do seu pc aqui
<PauloBrEs> sem querer
<shallwe> usa isso http://postimage.org/
<shallwe> kkk esse google chrome é maior comedor de ram que já vi
<shallwe> sorte que tenho bastante
<shallwe> um comentário lamentável que eu vi do windows 10 e isso dos desenvolvedores kk, fofoca: o windows 10 usa tudo na ram agora, ele não costuma mais usar o hd, então é mais fácil pros programas, mas problema é que quando você vai usar algo que consome mais ram, falta memória kkkk
<PauloBrEs> http://postimg.org/image/nhs4i3jzt/
<shallwe> PauloBrEs, isso aí,
<shallwe> o windows acha lá na rede
<PauloBrEs> vou ligar a maquina
<shallwe> não tem como ele não achar, usao windows explorer que vai ter
<shallwe> lá embaixo em rede tem que aparecer
<shallwe> PauloBrEs, se vc falar sua idade eu mando um printscreen aqui da tela do windows pra vc
<Geese_Howard> shallwe: pedófilo
<shallwe> Geese_Howard, :(
<PauloBrEs> http://postimg.org/image/ipib6npbt/
<PauloBrEs> o meu esta configurado assim
<PauloBrEs> 32 anos
<shallwe> PauloBrEs, nao isso não importa a rede nat
<shallwe> PauloBrEs, http://s29.postimg.org/pdpy1rhp2/Captura_de_tela_de_2015_10_29_14_53_23.jpg
<shallwe> olha aí
<shallwe> se não aparece isso pra vc é porque você deve estar executando como root, é uma possobilidade
<shallwe> tenta rodar o virtualbox normalmente pra ver se aparece
<PauloBrEs> http://postimg.org/image/npfreluyh/
<shallwe> pq diabos fica abrindo anuncio de mulheres pra mim embaixo aqui se sou casado? o.O
<shallwe> PauloBrEs, esse pa é outro pc?
<PauloBrEs> é o virtual do windoes
<PauloBrEs> windows
<shallwe> e se vc abrir nao aparece sua pasta al?
<shallwe> alí
<PauloBrEs> aparece a normal do windows na do ubuntu
<shallwe> a bom estranho e vc ta como root?
<PauloBrEs> sim com o root
<PauloBrEs> nao esta como a sua foto que vc mandou do compartilhamento
<oliverio_> shallwe, e ae.. lendo muito livro no kindle? :P
<shallwe> então roda ele normal, sem ser root só pra tirar essa dúvida
<shallwe> oliverio_, sempre :) lendo stephan king - à espera de um milagre
<oliverio_> hum
<oliverio_> é bom?
<PauloBrEs> é bom
<shallwe> oliverio_, sempre é :) mas é offtopic tb
<shallwe> kkk daqui a pouco alguem nos chama
<oliverio_> verdade, e tou sem paciência pra ser chamado atenção, hahaha
<oliverio_> pvt
<PauloBrEs> consegui por este site http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Compartilhamento-de-pastas-no-VirtualBox
<shallwe> PauloBrEs, a sim mas vc já não tinha instalado o guest convidades?
<PauloBrEs> sim
<shallwe> bom, pelo menos deu tudo certo :)
<Mangusto> Como eu faço para o código CSS funcionar apenas em uma div com id "exemplo" ?
<Mangusto> Consegui, esquece
<oliverio> Mangusto, aqui não é o canal mais exato pra tirar esse tipo de dúvida
<Mangusto> É que é uma dúvida bem rápida, me perdoe se te incomodei
<shallwe> kkk que é uma dúvida rápida é, mas não tem nada a ver com o tópico kkkk seria fload
<Mangusto> Agora fiquei com medo (não entenda como ironia)
<Geese_Howard> shallwe: did you mean "flood"?
<shallwe> Geese_Howard, isso aí kkk, é que eu estava pensando outra coisa
<manokara> hmmm
<shallwe> a mesma coisa que eu me mijo rindo quando eu leio os comentários das pessoas falando nos jogos, estou com "leg"
<manokara> rsrs
<shallwe> ainda bem que eles tem leg se não seriam alegados :)
<manokara> :v
<shallwe> hoje to bem no teclado kkk aleijados ta aí o correto
<jdnsilva> boa tarde
<jdnsilva> pessoal estou tomando uma surra do samba alguem pode me ajudar preciso de uma pasta sem senha porem ja fiz diversos arquivos conforme tutoriais e ele pede usuario e senha
<oliverio> jdnsilva, cola num pastebin como está seu smb.conf
<PauloBrEs> boa tarde pra quem fica
<PauloBrEs> mais tarde volto
<PauloBrEs> exit
<jdnsilva_> alguem pode me ajudar com o Samba?
<barna_> jdnsilva_,
<elisboa> jdnsilva_: talvez
<barna_> instala o nautilus-share, clica com o direito do mouse na pasta, compartilhamento de rede local, e marca as caixas > compartilhar esta pasta, e acesso anonimo
<barna_> se quiser pode marcar a caixa de permissão pra escrita na pasta, se vc quiser a o cliente possa modificar os arquivos na pasta
<jdnsilva_> obrigado
<jdnsilva_> ubuntu 15.1
<jdnsilva_> nautilus-share nao encontrado
<jdnsilva_> realmente estou tomando uma surra do sistema ja fiz isso outras vezes na maior facilidade ja fazem 03 dias cada hora um problema diferente
<barna_> jdnsilva_, to cabando de instalar o 15.10 aki. ja vejo como é
<jdnsilva_> alguem tem mais alguma sugestão
<barna_> jdnsilva_, talvez ele ja tenha nativo, clicando com o direito na pasta tem algo tipo compartilhar?
<jdnsilva_> tem si mas da erro
<jdnsilva_> nao compartilha
<barna_> jdnsilva_, q erro q dá?
<jdnsilva_> so um minuto que esta reiniciando
<barna_> ok
<jdnsilva_> erro 255 no final operacao nao permitida
<jdnsilva_> o pior de tudo utilizei o mesmo arquivo smb.conf ontem e estava funcionando
<barna_> pior q ainda sei usar pouco o samba, uso mais o nfs.
<barna_> jdnsilva_, manda um pastebin do seu smb.conf
<jdnsilva_> workgroup/netbios/server string
<oliverio> jdnsilva_, cadê o seu conf que pedi?
<jdnsilva_> como envio para vc??
<oliverio> cola no pastebin e manda o link
<jdnsilva> pessoal voltei
<jdnsilva> segue o smb.conf
<jdnsilva> [Global] workgroup = ESCRITORIO netbios name = SERVER server string = SERVER  #COMPARTILHAMENTO  [sistema] path = /home/sistema  public = yes browseable= yes writable = yes read only = no guest ok = yes  #MASCARA DE ARQUIVOS create mask = 777  #MASCARA DE DIRETORI directory mask = 777
<oliverio> cara, falei pra você colar no pastebin
<jdnsilva> nao sei fazer
<oliverio> pastebin.com
<jdnsilva> e para te enviar
<oliverio> copia o link e cola aqui
<oliverio> adicione em Global a seguinte linha
<oliverio> security = share
<oliverio> depois reinicia o samba e tenta acessar novamente
<jdnsilva> da erro
<oliverio> que erro?
<jdnsilva> ja adicionei e a unica diferenca e que ele pede usuario e senha no windows ai digita ele entra
<jdnsilva> quando restarto o servido informa que esta ignorando a linah
<jdnsilva> ops linha
<jdnsilva> obrigado pelo auxilio
<oliverio> como assim
<oliverio> cola pra mim o erro
<jdnsilva> [Global] workgroup = ESCRITORIO netbios name = SERVER server string = SERVER  #COMPARTILHAMENTO  [sistema] path = /home/sistema  public = yes browseable= yes writable = yes read only = no guest ok = yes  #MASCARA DE ARQUIVOS create mask = 777  #MASCARA DE DIRETORI directory mask = 777
<jdnsilva> desculpe foi errado
<jdnsilva> aparece assim Warning Ignoring invalid value 'share
<oliverio> jdnsilva, me retorna este comando: samba -V
<jdnsilva> no windows continua pedindo usuario e senha
<jdnsilva>  Version 4.1.17-Ubuntu
<oliverio> com security = share não era pra pedi
<oliverio> certeza que reiniciou o samba?
<jdnsilva> sim ja fiz varias vezes inclusive reiniciando o computador e continua pedindo usuario e senha
<oliverio> jdnsilva, faz o seguinte.. ao invés de security = share.. coloca security = user
<oliverio> e reinicia pra testar
<jdnsilva> por isso estou recorrendo a voces pois ja li tudo que foi artigo
<jdnsilva> ja volto
<jdnsilva> exit
<oliverio> faz isto que tou falando, não precisa reiniciar a maquina
<oliverio> af.
<jdnsilva> oliverio agora nem aparece no mapeamento
<jdnsilva> quando coloco essa linha com security = share
<oliverio> cola todo o seu smb.conf no pastebin e manda o link
<jdnsilva> um minuto
<jdnsilva> como faço para te mandar
<jdnsilva> ?? nunca mexi nesse site
<oliverio> http://pastebin.com/
<oliverio> cola tudo que tiver dentro do seu smb.conf lá
<oliverio> vai ter algum butão pra publicar e vai mudar a URL lá em cima
<oliverio> você me passa ela
<jdnsilva> http://pastebin.com/QyUFxvgr
<oliverio> jdnsilva, você alterou share por user?
<jdnsilva> nao fiz essa tentativa
<jdnsilva> mas eu gostaria que fosse sem senha nenhuma tem como? antes era assim
<oliverio> jdnsilva, sim
<oliverio> altere share por user como eu falei
<oliverio> e reinicia apenas o serviço do SAMBA
<oliverio> service smbd restart
<jdnsilva> continua pedindo senha
<jdnsilva> tem algum erro no smb.conf?
<jdnsilva> oliverio esta por ai ainda?
<oliverio> vou corrigi pra você e te passar o link
<jdnsilva> muito obrigado
<oliverio> jdnsilva, http://pastebin.com/JpDGXP2U
<oliverio> tenta com esse smb.conf que alterei
<oliverio> depois reinicia o samba e testa de novo
<jdnsilva> ok
<jdnsilva> vou testar e ja informo
<oliverio> ok
<oliverio> só altera o usuário/senha nas 2 últimas linhas
<oliverio> que coloquei de acordo com um dos meus servidores aqui
<anonym0us> someone here?
<jdnsilva> a mesma coisa pedindo senha para entrar na pasta
<jdnsilva> oliverio obrigado pela sua atenção
<jdnsilva> vou continuar mais um pouco mas se não der vou ter que encontrar outra solução
<PauloBrEs> boa noite
<barna_> noite
<Mangusto> Boa
<nuno_nunes> boa noite a todos
<barna_> nuno_nunes, mano aquele dia num te agradesci pela tentativa de ajudar com nfs, valeus!
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<nuno_nunes> alguem precisa de ajuda aqui
<Mangusto> Você manja de JQuery ?
<Guest58081> oi
<Guest58081> oi
<Guest58081> oi
<Guest58081> alguem
<Guest58081> oi
<Guest58081> o
<Guest58081> o
<Guest58081> o
<Guest58081> o
<Guest58081> o
<Guest58081> o
<Guest58081> o
<Guest58081> o
<Guest58081> o
<Guest58081> o
<Guest58081> o
<Guest58081> o
<Guest58081> o
<Guest58081> o
<Guest58081> oo
<Guest58081> o
<Guest58081> o
<Guest58081> o
<Guest58081> o
<Guest58081> o
<Guest58081> o
<Guest58081> o
<rafaelsoaresbr> e ae
<Guest58081> e ae
<Mangusto> Bane esse cara
<Guest58081> oi
<hggdh> Guest58081: se continuar como antes, terei que bani-lo do canal. Por favor comporte-se.
<Guest58081> ok
<Guest58081> Lamento
<Guest58081> Por  Floodar
<nuno_nunes> o que se passa
<Guest58081> seguinte meu pc com windows esta muito lento e eu ouvi fala de uma distro chamada  Elementary OS
<nuno_nunes> com cada maluco :S
<nuno_nunes> aqui é sobre ubuntu
<hggdh> Guest58081: este é um canal sobre Ubuntu.
<Guest58081> diz  que essa distro  e  derivada do Ubuntu
<nuno_nunes> apesar ser derivada mas não é versão ubuntu
<nuno_nunes> Guest58081, pk não tenta o ubuntu
<Guest58081> ok o xubuntu e bom pra pc com  Um Atom 2gb de Ram hd de 250 gb
<nuno_nunes> Guest58081, até o lubuntu dá bem para esse pc
<nuno_nunes> e leve
<nuno_nunes> :
<nuno_nunes> mas instala a versão 14.04 :)
<Guest58081> oks
<nuno_nunes> pk é uma lts
<Guest58081> :)
<nuno_nunes> o lubuntu usa o lxde
<nuno_nunes> atenção se queres instalar programas do windows tens que ver se é compativel com o wine
<Guest58081> ouvi fala é um ambiente leve
<Guest58081> o  lxe
<Guest58081> o  lxde
<nuno_nunes> lxde, windowmaker, icevm sao abientes leves
<Guest58081> :)
<hggdh> Guest58081: coo o nuno_nunes já disse, Lubuntu é baseado no LXDE
<Guest58081> icevm :(
<Guest58081> eu acho  q ele nao tao legal
<nuno_nunes> esse icevm é um pouco limitado :D
<Guest58081> o  Lubuntu Versao x64
<Guest58081> ou so x3
<Guest58081> ou so x32
<nuno_nunes> tem os 2
<Guest58081> XD
<nuno_nunes> ou é x86 ou x64
<Guest58081> POISE  QUE ERRO :-)
<Guest58081> bom mt obrigado pela dica
<nuno_nunes> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/trusty/release/
<nuno_nunes> podes fazer download aqui
<nuno_nunes> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/trusty/release/lubuntu-14.04-alternate-i386.iso 32 bits link directo
<nuno_nunes> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/trusty/release/lubuntu-14.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent 32 bits torrent
<nuno_nunes> hggdh, eu dava a dica do zorin mas esse linux é bom para quem vem do windows
<nuno_nunes> :D
<Energy_> oi
<Creto> nuno_nunes, boa noite, boa noite ubunteiros que não dormem
<Mangusto> Durmimos durante o dia
<Creto> kkkkkk Mangusto você usa só o ubuntu?
<Creto> digo Linux
<nuno_nunes> Creto, eu ando a dormir pouco :p
<Creto> hehehe eu nem durmo
<nuno_nunes> Creto, eu so venho a noite aqui :D
<Creto> só vivo correndo atrás de dinheiro e dinheiro correndo de mim nuno_nunes
<nuno_nunes> o dinheiro foge como a gasolina no carro lol
#ubuntu-br 2015-10-30
<rsmach> olá
<Geese_Howard> olá
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<Geese_Howard> mirqui: dia
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<MarconM> bom dia
<mirqui> blza :)
<MarconM> =)
<MarconM> galera estou com grupo de T.I no telegram
<MarconM> se alguem quiser entrar
<MarconM> so dizer
<MarconM> =)
<denisalvesbh> vlwwww bixao!!! :D
<mirqui> valeu pelo convite , mas sou novo no linux
<MarconM> =)
<denisalvesbh> mirqui: rapidinho vc se acostuma!!!
<mirqui> sou entusiasta do linux velho , mas a bursite e tendinite atrapalham
<mirqui> é ruim para mim fazer muito esforço repetitivo
<mirqui> ou seja , programar está um pouco distante de minha realidade :)
<MarconM> kkkk
<MarconM> imagino
<mirqui> e ai , do que seu grupo do telegram fala ?
<MarconM> mirqui: é T.I
<MarconM> somos amigos de Irc de longa data
<MarconM> mas é tipo ajuda
<MarconM> quase todos são admin ..
<MarconM> basicamente é a mesma coisa do Irc ... so que telegram é mais facil neh da para enviar arquivos fods .. pdf videos
<MarconM> audio
<mirqui> haa , legal :)
<MarconM> essas coisas
<mirqui> tú usa linux a quanto tempo ?
<edenc> MarconM: dá sim, a web existe pra isso
<elisboa> telegram > whatsapp
<elisboa> mas tipo muito melhor mesmo.
<edenc> A ordem pra mim é assim: IRC > telegram > whatsapp
<MarconM> desde 2004
<MarconM> fiz agora curso de pentest na 4linux
<MarconM> tirar os certificados
<MarconM> agora
<edenc> O que ensinam num "curso de pentest"?
<MarconM> Invasão
<MarconM> Proteção
<MarconM> tecnicas para evitar esse tipo de coisa
<edenc> Tudo que você poderia aprender sozinho instalando o Kali?
<MarconM> http://www.4linux.com.br/curso/pen-test-tecnicas-de-intrusao-em-redes-corporativas
<MarconM> é usado o kali e o backbox
<MarconM> no curs
<MarconM> curso
<mirqui> tem uns vídeos bem legais da clavis academia
<mirqui> sobre este assunto
<edenc> Sei lá, sou desconfiado desses cursos
<elisboa> edenc: IRC != telegram|whatsapp
<elisboa> mas entendo teu ponto.
<edenc> ué
<igoreliasm> olá pessoal
<edenc> telegram != whatsapp
<edenc> são todos serviços diferentes
<mirqui> oi igor :)
<igoreliasm> alguem aé tem o monodevelop instalado no ubuntu?
<shallwe> bom dia galera
<shallwe> já apareceu pra vcs o upgrade do 15.04 pro 15.10 no update?
<mirqui> blza :)
<shallwe> não vi muitas mudanças pro meu uso, o 15.04 ainda me serve, mas gostei de algumas mudanças, principalmente a integração melhor com o gnome3 que usa melhor outros temas, e eu uso isso :)
<shallwe> mas tenho medo de fazer update e quebrar minha ati radeon kkk ai já era
<mirqui> gosto mais da versão 14
<edenc> até porque o 15 é dev né, tá todo bugado ainda
<shallwe> 15 não é dev ta doido
<mirqui> a 15.04  ainda tem suporte ?
<shallwe> dev é o 16.04
<mirqui> a 15.10 tbm é só por 9 meses
<shallwe> pois é não sei pq eles não lançam somente versões LTS, mas deve ter algum motivo aí é com eles
<mirqui> as intermediárias são para teste
<mirqui> bom almoço pessoal , até :)
<elisboa> edenc: os propósitos são diferentes
<edenc> elisboa: são?
<shallwe> acho que os intermediários não são pra testes não, se fosse não usariam em produção
<shallwe> claro que LTS é muito mais estável, pois é o mesmo ubuntu sempre sendo atualizado e corrigido os problemas, sem alterações no unity, interface ou algo que possa modificar sua raiz
<shallwe> e o mais interessante, é que quando você vai ficando mais velho e culto, você consegue se expressar melhor e falar mais bonito :)
<shallwe> estou louco pra ter 50 anos
<edenc> shallwe: são pra testes sim, é por isso que não tem suporte de longo prazo
<shallwe> edenc: bom se você já a segunda pessoa que fala, 2 contra 1 ganha kkk
<edenc> bom, não é bem uma questão de mais pessoas falarem, foi o que eu li no documento de release
<shallwe> mas mesmo assim é algo que pode ser usado digamos em produção, pelo menos eu uso, trabalho com eles, nunca tive grandes problemas, fora algumas complicações com ati claro mas ai é normal
<edenc> ué, qualquer coisa pode ser usada em produção
<shallwe> edenc: sim claro, foi só um comentário pré feriadão :)
<edenc> agora, se você vai aguentar manter é um outro rolê
<shallwe> mas faz sentido sim o que você falou
<shallwe> é na realidade eu não mantenho kkk sempre faço update assim que sai
<edenc> a diferença é que se você resolver colocar o 15 em produção, a canonical só vai te dar suporte por 9 meses
<edenc> aí depois você vai ter que manter sozinho
<edenc> ou instalar outro
<shallwe> e fora que instalar um novo ubuntu sempre é fácil pra mim, uso drobox e tenho tudo lá, tudo online
<edenc> cruzes
<shallwe> depois só instalo ubuntu de novo, baixo o app do dropbox e tenho meu ubuntu de novo :)
<edenc> eu faço de tudo pra não ter que instalar um sistema operacional novo
<edenc> #prefirotransar
<shallwe> edenc: é depende da pessoa e do uso tb, dos programas etc
<shallwe> uso poucos programas então pra mim não tem problema
<edenc> o que tem de essencial pra você no 15?
<shallwe> de diferente do 14?
<edenc> sim
<shallwe> não notei quase nada
<shallwe> só por que acompanho mesmo as releases
<edenc> então pra quê instalar? rs
<shallwe> pra ter ubuntu novo :) alguém tem que testar né kkk e acompanhar
<shallwe> de tarde agora vou fazer o upgrade vamos ver
<shallwe> tem algo relacionado ao tema que uso, e ficou interessante a barra lateral de rolagem
<Geese_Howard> edenc: sumido hein!
<Geese_Howard> edenc: muito trampo?
<edenc> Geese_Howard: ahan... HAHAHAHA
<PauloBrEs> boa tarde
<shallwe> PauloBrEs: boa tarde
<shallwe> conseguiu rodar usb no virtualbox sem ser root?
<PauloBrEs> nao
<PauloBrEs> somente com o root
<PauloBrEs> vc ja conseguiu?
<shallwe> PauloBrEs: aqui sempre funcionou sem root, fiz a mesma coisa que você
<PauloBrEs> so uma coisa, na minha maquina virtual o meu bluetooch funciona mas no ubuntu nao, ativa mas nao acha rede
<shallwe> aí não vou poder te ajudar, não uso bluetooth, mas alguém deve saber
<shallwe> não faz muito sentido funcionar no virtualbox e não no ubuntu, já que o virtualbox pega o drive do seu ubuntu o.O
<shallwe> a não ser que você tenha instalado o drive do windows no virtual box do bluetooth
<Geese_Howard> PauloBrEs: em quais grupos seu usuário está?
<PauloBrEs> so se instalou sozinho
<Geese_Howard> PauloBrEs: em quais grupos seu usuário está?
<Geese_Howard> mas gente, já foi?
<Geese_Howard> shallwe: se e quando ele voltar, pergunta se ele já tentou isso: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/129305/how-can-i-enable-access-to-usb-devices-within-virtualbox-guests
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<hggdh> quanto ao PauloBrEs -- normalmente, necesitar de root para rodar VirtualBox tem com causa o usuário não ser membro de algum grupo (como vitualboxusers)
<hggdh> e, quanto a usar LTS versus não-LTS emm produção: desde a 14.04, os pacotes criticos para produção tem updates (como openstack, etc). Mas, de forma geral não usaria as versões intermediárias em prod.
<gabrielb374k> Galera alguém me tira uma dúvida, se de fato o systemd é inseguro ?
<edenc> gabrielb374k: vai ter um humano administrando?
<gabrielb374k> endec, é que me disseram que o systemd é inseguro, e eu não to por dentro de nada sabe.
<hggdh> gabrielb374k: insseguro como?
<edenc> gabrielb374k: não tem como responder essa pergunta, ela depende de vários fatores
<gabrielb374k> então eu estava procurando sobre, segundo alguns sites que eu li, parece que tem uma possibilidade de a NSA espiar, talvez por um backdoor pelo systemd, bom não sei mt bem mas tenho alguns links aqui
<gabrielb374k> só queria saber mesmo sobre isso, pois sou um pouco leigo em linux/bsd e tals.
<shallwe> hggdh: boa valeu, era minha dúvida mesmo que tinha sobre as não LTS
<gabrielb374k> http://www.wilderssecurity.com/threads/systemd-nsa-backdoor.377852/
<edufu> ola
<gabrielb374k> http://tutorfreebr.blogspot.com.br/2015/07/nsa-estaria-investigando-o-codigo-do.html
<hggdh> systemd faz parte do que é chamado "pumbling". Como tal, errors de código sempre podem ter consequencias mais graves
<hggdh> gabrielb374k: isto é FUD
<edenc> gabrielb374k: se você ler as discussões inteiras, vai ver que esses artigos não dizem nada a respeito de segurança
<gabrielb374k> entendo, na vdd eu tava procurando mais sobre, pois um dos meus amigos tava dizendo que tinha uma possibilidade de por um backdoor no systemd
<hggdh> <sigh/>
<edenc> essa possibilidade existe com qualquer software
<hggdh> me falaram que tem um backdoor na Lua
<gabrielb374k> uheue
<gabrielb374k> entendo
<gabrielb374k> é só uma dúvida assim, pelo fato de que sou leigo, queria ficar mais engajado no assunto e tals
<hggdh> o código do systemd é interamente aberto. Recomendo estuda-lo. https://github.com/systemd/systemd.git
<gabrielb374k> thanks
<edenc> gabrielb374k: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heartbleed
<edenc> gabrielb374k: uma falha de segurança real vai ter esse tipo de informação/detalhamento disponível
<hggdh> gabrielb374k: comece estudando segurança básica. Depois estude como erros de código podem ser explorados.
<gabrielb374k> cheguei estudar sobre esse buffer
<edenc> hein?
<gabrielb374k> seria um buffer overflow ou um principio disso
<gabrielb374k> o heartbleed
<hggdh> gabrielb374k: e, como o edenc disse, desconfie que qualquer comentário que não mostra fatos independentes
<gabrielb374k> ou não ?
<gabrielb374k> bom sei que terei que estudar C/C++ rs
<edenc> gabrielb374k: não é um buffer overflow
<gabrielb374k> meu conhecimento em programação é chulo
<edenc> é um buffer over-read
<gabrielb374k> entendo então confundi
<hggdh> https://xkcd.com/1354/
<edenc> gabrielb374k: se você não souber consumir informação de baixo nível, não adianta de nada ficar lendo sobre vulnerabilidades, etc.
<edenc> os pré-requisitos são: arquitetura de processadores, programação (assembly x86 e C, de preferência) e sistemas operacionais
<oliverio> pra entender ou encontrar uma vulnerabilidade em código, antes de tudo precisa saber programar aquela determinada linguagem..
<edenc> oliverio: não
<oliverio> claro que é..
<edenc> gabrielb374k: se você não tiver domínio sobre essas 3 áreas acima, não vai entender segurança
<oliverio> como você vai saber que ali tem uma vulnerabilidade se você não sabe pra que tal função, classe ou código serve ou tem de utilidade?
<edenc> oliverio: olhando pro bytecode do processador
<oliverio> vamos tirar um SQL Injection da vida
<oliverio> como o cara vai saber que ali há uma falha se ele não sabe pra que serve?
<gabrielb374k> vou começar a seguir estes conselhos, pra não acabar como mais um kid arrogante rs
<gabrielb374k> melhor coisa agr e eu eliminar minha ignorancia rs
<edenc> oliverio: esse é um caso onde o que você falou se aplica, mas não é regra
<oliverio> digamos que não necessariamente precisa ser programador
<edenc> o conhecimento mais genérico que existe em termos de segurança é a arquitetura de baixo nível da máquina
<oliverio> mas, no mínimo, ter uma noção e base legal
<edenc> porque ali você controla tudo
<gabrielb374k> mas para se fazer um exploit ou algo do tipo e bom ter um conhecimento legalzinho sobre programação
<edenc> quanto mais alto-nível o seu conhecimento, menos chance você vai ter de encontrar uma falha
<edenc> e pode ter certeza que o primeiro cara que pensou em fazer um SQL injection tinha muito conhecimento low-level sob o cinto
<gabrielb374k> hoje em dia um jovem utiliza sqlmap e á se acha rs.
<edenc> oliverio: e pra pensar num SQL injection, é mais importante conhecer compiladores do que SQL
<oliverio> aí que tá
<edenc> Essa falha específica acontece em diversas linguagens, não é exclusiva do SQL
<edenc> (xss, etc.)
<oliverio> muitos usam software de terceiros
<oliverio> aí através do software acham que são hacker
<oliverio> mas não sabe nada do que ta se passando por trás daquilo
<gabrielb374k> famosos scriptkiddies
<hggdh> mas, estamos bem off-topic agora.
<edenc> o mesmo se diz de alguém que conhece a linguagem X mas não conhece arquitetura de computadores
<gabrielb374k> edenc, eu tenho um leve probleminha de selecionar conteudos bons para digerir
<hggdh> gabrielb374k: vá para um canal sobre segurança. Este assunto já ficou off-topic
<gabrielb374k> blz farei isso, thanks
<Geese_Howard> gabrielb374k: que canal de segurança você foi?
<gabrielb374k> to procurando um rs
<edenc> gabrielb374k: cria um, oras
<gabrielb374k> na vdd eu tinha criado um
<gabrielb374k> só que em outro server
<edenc> que pena
<edenc> cria um nesse
<edenc> :P
<gabrielb374k> vou fazer isso rs
<gabrielb374k> só to terminando de instalar o freebsd aq
<Geese_Howard> nhénhé
<Geese_Howard> já sabemos qual exploit tentar
<edenc> vou criar
<Geese_Howard> edenc: procura antes exploit-brasil
<Geese_Howard> edenc: metasploit-brasil
<edenc> ih
<Geese_Howard> edenc: security-br
<Geese_Howard> coisas do tipo
<edenc> meh
<edenc> mais fácil criar um
<Geese_Howard> nhé, não tem
<Geese_Howard> apesar dos dois grupos serem bons de mail
<Geese_Howard> acho que a galera não connhece irc
<Geese_Howard> nenẽs
<Geese_Howard> hggdh: e já parei o off
<hggdh> :-)
<edenc> hggdh: falar nisso, onde está documentada a política que determina o que é on/off topic aqui?
<edenc> (sem querer propor desafio, só por curiosidade mesmo)
<hggdh> edenc: tópico...
<hggdh> edenc: on-topic, estritamente falando, é suporte ao Ubuntu (e qualquer outra coisa, por extensão, é off-topic).
<edenc> ah, o tópico é grandinho
<hggdh> edenc: mas eu acho que não é necessário ser tão estrito
<edenc> eu colocaria o link no começo
<edenc> "regras do IRC" parece que é algo genérico
<edenc> quando é específico do #ubuntu-br
<hggdh> não faz muita diferença, já que a maioria não le...
<edenc> não lê porque tá escondido
<edenc> mas sei lá, acho importante um canal aberto ter alguma transparência
<hggdh> edenc: o tópico está lá. Ainda assim, não o viste até que chamei a atenção. Toda vez que alguém entra, o tópico é mostrado. Como ter mais transparencia?
<Geese_Howard> hggdh: hehehe
<Geese_Howard> hggdh: segurança não abrange ubuntu? faz sentido
<Geese_Howard> gabrielb374k: seu nick não é registrado?
<gabrielb374k> nn
<gabrielb374k> vo registrar aq
<edenc> hggdh: se colocar como o primeiro item do tópico acho que fica mais transparente
<DanielSa> boa tarde
<mirqui> blza :)
<hggdh> Geese_Howard: segurança abrange Ubuntu. Discussão sobre teoria de segurança não abrange este canal.
<Geese_Howard> hggdh: uhum
<Geese_Howard> DanielSa: tarrrde
<DanielSa> kkk
* hggdh changed the topic of #ubuntu-br to: Regras do Canal: http://bit.ly/WL7hQz || Pergunte e ESPERE uma resposta, que pode demorar. Tenha paciencia. || Ubuntu 15.10 liberado, 14.04 recomendado para iniciantes -- http://releases.ubuntu.com. || Canal técnico do Ubuntu Brasil || Notícias de segurança: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/
<hggdh> edenc: feito
<JPaladin> oi, instalei o ubuntu 14.10 ontem e estou tendo problemas para instalar programas no meu note.. está dando erro .. o que faço?
<hggdh> JPaladin: 14.10 não mais é suportada. Instale a 14.04.3
<JPaladin> como faço isso? .kk
<JPaladin> desculpa sou nova no Ubuntu
<DanielSa> JPaladin: acho que vc acha fácil no google, tem via interface gráfica e linha de comando
<DanielSa> JPaladin: eu não lembro de cabeça, sempre pesquiso
<Geese_Howard> JPaladin: se você instalou o 14.10, sua pergunta não faz sentido
<Geese_Howard> JPaladin: faça o download da versão 14.04 e reinstale da mesma maneira
<DanielSa> JPaladin: A 14.04 é uma versão LTS, é suportada por anos ... a não LTS é suportada por alguns meses.
<denisbr> JPaladin: qual erro que aparece quando tenta instalar programas?
<Geese_Howard> denisbr: provavelmente pau nos servidores que não existem mais
<DanielSa> A opção menos trabalhosa é atualizar p/ a versão mais recente
<jotaerre89> Via CLI com update-manager -d
<DanielSa> http://www.diolinux.com.br/2015/04/como-atualizar-o-ubuntu-1404-e-1410-para-o-1504.html
<denisbr> Geese_Howard: A versão dela é de 1 ano e meio atrás, já iria ter os servidores desabilitados? Até onde sei a versão não LTS é de 3 anos,
<denisbr> com suporte
<denisbr> e LTS é 5 anos.
<Geese_Howard> denisbr: 14.10 não é LTS
<Geese_Howard> denisbr: 14.04 é
<Geese_Howard>  PvNotice(ChanServ): ATENÇÃO: 14.10 foi descontinuada. Use a 14.04.3 (iniciantes), ou a 15.10 (suporte até Julho 2016), ou a 16.04
<DanielSa> jotaerre89: Ela é nova, talvez não saiba o significado de CLI
<denisbr> Geese_Howard: Cara, essa informa~~ao do Chanserv está equivocada.
<DanielSa> verdade
<Geese_Howard> denisbr: discute com o hggdh
<Geese_Howard> denisbr: eu não usei, não uso e não usarei ubuntu
<Geese_Howard> por mim, tanto faz
<denisbr> Geese_Howard: não faz sentido descontinuarem uma versão de 1 ano
<denisbr> e 16.04 é instavel ainda ,como vai indicarr alguém usar?
<Geese_Howard> denisbr: não mencionei o final da mensagem
<Geese_Howard> (em desenvolvimento,  se é o desejo viver perigosamente)
<jotaerre89> Se for utilizar o Ubuntu, na minha opinião, utilize as versões LTS justamente devido ao suporte.
<jotaerre89> Versão com 9 meses de suporte eu não vejo vantagem
<Geese_Howard> jotaerre89: não vejo vantagem em usar ubuntu
<Geese_Howard> independente do tempo de suporte
<jotaerre89> | Geese_Howard eu uso Ubuntu por comodidade. Prefiro o Debian. Isso pra uso pessoal.
<DanielSa> Geese_Howard: aqui neste canal, todo mundo vê kkk
<DanielSa> Eu tentei o Arch, mas desisti, não consegui subir no virtualbox
<jotaerre89> Nunca tive interesse em utilizar distros além das baseadas em Debian ou Red Hat. E, eu acho, que Ubuntu é fácil utilizar principalmente devido a compatibilidade a hardware.
<nbodybsf> Arch Linux é easy
<hggdh> denisbr: na verdade, nao é um ano de suporte, mas 9 meses
<hggdh> denisbr: 14.10 foi descontinuada em Julho 2015
<Bjorken> Instalei o Ubuntu 14.04.3 com criptografia mas ele nao esta aceitando a passphrase
<Bjorken> Me ferrei
<nbodybsf> Bjorken, as vezes pode ser o tipo de teclado que tu utilizou
<nbodybsf> tipo
<Bjorken> http://pastebin.com/yfLWZEVs
<nbodybsf> br-abnt2 agora
<nbodybsf> e us-acentos
<nbodybsf> na hora da instalação
<Bjorken> Deve ser isso, na hora que eu vou colocar a pass ele nao aceita letra maiuscula
<hggdh> certamente devido a mudanças de teclado/linguagem
<Bjorken> Vocês tem alguma ideia ?
<Bjorken> A senha tem maiusculo, minusculo, números e pontos
<Bjorken> Não deveria ter criptografado z_z
<Bjorken> Tem como formatar sem acertar a senha ?
<jotaerre89> | Bjorken Qdo eu criptografei a LVM, só consegui formatar o disco com um CD do Windows. Ninguém é perfeito...
<Bjorken> Me ferrei :z
<DanielSa> Bjorken: pense pelo lado positivo, vc aprendeu
<Bjorken> Hahahah
<Bjorken> Da próxima vez vou colocar uma senha mais facil, tentei complicar ao máximo
<Bjorken> Eles deveriam colocar a opção de visualizar a senha, para não acontecer isso
<Bjorken> Vou tentar instalar o Windows, obrigado pela ajuda galera
<Geese_Howard> kkkkkkkk
<Geese_Howard> ai ai, me veio a cabeça o final das lutas de algumas versões do SF
<Geese_Howard> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOSER!
<Bjorken> Brou, a coisa aqui esta seria.A seguranca do meu HD esta sendo feita pelo demonio
<Bjorken> Tentei recuperar o disco com o Windows, mas nada acontece
<Bjorken> E o pior é que eu criptografei quase tudo, pensando que ele ia criptografar os dados, não o acesso a eles
<manokara> tenso
<rafaelsoaresbr> Bjorken, como você está tentando formatar?
<rafaelsoaresbr> Bjorken, se você apenas criptografou o disco, deve ser capaz de formatá-lo normalmente. criptografar não bloqueia o acesso ao disco.
<rafaelsoaresbr> só torna os dados ilegíveis
<Bjorken> Mas está bloqueando
<rafaelsoaresbr> Bjorken, instalou o Ubuntu sozinho ou é dual boot?
<manokara> hmmm
<Bjorken> Sozinho
<manokara> segundo uma leve pesquisa, tens que dar um lvremove pra depois poder mexer na partição
<rafaelsoaresbr> Bjorken, você pode iniciar um liveCD e usar o comando dd para limpar as informações do disco. ou iniciar o instalador do windows e usar as ferramentas de recuperação (prompt de comando) e usar o comando diskpart
<Bjorken> Eu estou usando liveCD
<hggdh> não. Bjorken fez criptografia do disco inteiro.
<hggdh> Bjorken: pelo liveCD deverias conseguir acesso.
<manokara> :o
<manokara> se ainda sim não der por algum motivo sinistro, só pegando um imã e tacando no HD, rs
<Bjorken> Sorte que eu tenho um potente
<Bjorken> Hahahah
<rafaelsoaresbr> Bjorken, não vai conseguir acessar os dados sem a senha, mas a criptografia não impede de você arrochar sudo dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sda
<manokara> arroche com força meu caro
<Bjorken> Os dados não são um problema, não havia nada mesmo
<Bjorken> Vou rodar o comando, se eu morrer diga ao menos que eu tentei
<manokara> que a força esteja com você
<rafaelsoaresbr> Bjorken, hdparm -I /dev/sda deve mostrar se o seu hd está bloqueado ou não
<hggdh> se a ideia é recriar do zero, basta parted/gpated, e reformatar
<Bjorken> '/dev/sda: Permission denied
<hggdh> ...
<Bjorken> hggdh: Eu digito apenas "parted" ?
<hggdh> sudo
<hggdh> sudo parted
<Bjorken> Desculpe a ignorância http://pastebin.com/4QxpXqm5
<hggdh> opa
<Bjorken> Ficou como  (parted) esperando que eu digite algo
<hggdh> teu HD tem criptografia por ele próprio?
<hggdh> Bjorken: digite quit
<hggdh> e tente sudo gparted
<hggdh> brb
<Bjorken> Já volto
<rafaelsoaresbr> hggdh, ele só criptografou, bastar usar o gparted para recriar a tabela de partições
<rafaelsoaresbr> mas ele não está conseguindo
<rafaelsoaresbr> oliverio, e aê
<oliverio> e ai, rafaelsoaresbr
<rafaelsoaresbr> alguém está por dentro desse ubuntu snappy core
<rafaelsoaresbr> ?
<oliverio> tou por fora
<Bjorken> Parece que agora vai
<Bjorak> Obrigado galera, vocês salvaram minha vida 4x
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<gabrielb374k> opa :D
<astroo-> ola
<gabrielb374k> tranquilo ?
<astroo-> tudo e tu?
<gabrielb374k> de boas rs.
<lbracher> Boa noite, pessoal. Alguém aí sabe como configurar o dnsmasq no 14.04 para procurar por servidores adicionais de DNS?
<astroo-> ola
<Geese_Howard> lbracher: uati?
<lbracher> O dnsmasq é o cache padrão de DNS do Ubuntu, certo?
<lbracher> Quero que ele procure por entradas de DNS no 8.8.8.8 também.
<hggdh> lbracher: clique no ícone da rede, canto superior direito, seleccione Edit connections, tua conexão, e adicione os servidores
<lbracher> Só que aparentemente quando o network-manager carrega e chama o dnsmasq, ele não está lendo o /etc/dnsmasq.conf
<lbracher> Hum, boa idéia. Obrigado!
<lbracher> :)
<lbracher> Sou do tempo do terminal a vela, sabem como é... :)
<Geese_Howard> lbracher: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Dnsmasq
<lbracher> Geese_Howard, obrigado. Eu já tinha tentado isso. Mas obrigado de qualquer forma. :)
<lbracher> hggdh, funcionou perfeitamente depois de um sudo service network-manager restart
<lbracher> Obrigado!
<hggdh> yw
#ubuntu-br 2015-10-31
<asdf999> como executar o mentest já com sistema ligado ? tem como ?
<MerliM> creio que sim mano
<Perfec7> nao basta crer
<MerliM> normal um binario normal tu só nao pode totalizar a memoria pra ele porque senão trava o SO né
<asdf999> MerliM, camo faço isso mano ? qual é o comando ?
<MerliM> memtest
<MerliM> acho que usei isso uma vez no windows
<MerliM> tem um outro app que stressa a memoria cpu e gpu
<MerliM> acho que no br-linux.org tá falando dele
<Fabiano> n'ao consigo fazer downloads pelo ubuntu software center,estou conectado mais ele diz dar falha de conex'ao
<MerliM> Fabiano, cara sinceramente que isso que acontece com esse app kkk
<MerliM> Fabiano, abre um shell e roda
<MerliM> sudo apt-get update e tenta novamente
<oliverio> ou pode ser o install bugado
<oliverio> tenta um apt-get install -f e abre novamente o ubuntu software center
<asdf999> achei o comando aqui
<asdf999> é memtester
<asdf999> mentest86 não funciona
<asdf999> memtest86 não funciona
<asdf999> só no boot
<asdf999> e com o libreboot não funciona nem a pau
<Fabiano> nem atualiza;ao
<Fabiano> nem atualização pelo terminal com sudo apt-get update não consigo fazer
<hggdh> Fabiano: qual tua versão de Ubuntu?
<Fabiano> da este erro
<Fabiano> Falhou o download de alguns ficheiros de índice. Foram ignorados ou os antigos foram usados em seu lugar.
<Fabiano> 14.10
<hggdh> ...
<hggdh> 14.10 não mais é suportada
 * hggdh fica a pensar para que o tópico, ou a mensagem de entrada no canal
<Fabiano> tenho q atualizar
<Fabiano> ??
<hggdh> reinstalar soa melhor
<hggdh> 14.04.3
<rafaelsoaresbr> Fabiano, use outro espelho e atualize ou formate
<oliverio> memtest é um software pra ser rodado no boot, asdf999
<oliverio> você cria um boot dele num cd ou pen drive e coloca pra bootar através dele
<hggdh> rafaelsoaresbr: o ínico repositório que ainda deve ter a 14.10 é o de old-releases.ubuntu.com. Mas não vai resolver, já que 14.10 não mais é actualizada, desde Julho 2015.
<MerliM> hggdh, reinstalar soaaa a windowss arghhhhhh
<Fabiano> rs
<rafaelsoaresbr> hggdh, yeah, a maioria dos servidores se apagam, deve ter algum que sobrevive por mais um pouco
<rafaelsoaresbr> na faculdade aqui eles continuam com repo
<hggdh> MerliM: tem como resolver. Mude os repositórios para old-release.ubuntu.com, e depois execute um 'sudo do-release-upgrade". E repita, já qur a 15.04 também não mais é suportada.
<asdf999> oliverio, entendi  mas aqui no libreboot ele não funciona
<rafaelsoaresbr> mas os pacotes serão os mesmos :( para fins de atualizar não sei se é preciso o repo estar online
<hggdh> MerliM: mais fácil reinstalar a versão ideal -- 14.04.3
<asdf999> oliverio, nem via cd ou pendrive
<MerliM> entendi
<asdf999> já o comando mentester funciona na boa
<rafaelsoaresbr> 15.04 não é mais?
<hggdh> rafaelsoaresbr: o do-release-upgrade, no primeiro passo, carrega as actualizações da versão actual
<hggdh> rafaelsoaresbr: desculpe-me. 15.04 ainda é válida até Janeiro 2016
<rafaelsoaresbr> de qualquer forma fazer dois upgrades seguidos é loucura kkk
<rafaelsoaresbr> sei lá, haja paciencia
<hggdh> rafaelsoaresbr: tres... já que a 15.04 será derrubada em Janeiro, o ideal é seguir para a 15.01
<hggdh> 15.10*
<rafaelsoaresbr> rs
<hggdh> é o que dá instalar as versões intermediárias, em vez de ficar com as LTSs
<MerliM> nada contra por isso uso distro rolling release
<hggdh> MerliM: legal. Fico feliz. Infelizmente, uma rolling release não será usada em ambiente de produção sério.
<Fabiano> estou realizando o upgrade pelo comando do-release-upgrade
<hggdh> mas serve para brincar
<rafaelsoaresbr> estou usando Arch, mas só por falta de um AUR para Ubuntu.
<MerliM> povo julga rolling release de forma errada so instalar o que quer e esquecer server faz o mesmo
<MerliM> nao é por ser rolling que ela vai ser mal implementada
<rafaelsoaresbr> acho que nem é o fato de ser rolling release, é mais o fato de usar versões muito recentes. O Fedora não rolling mas usa software bem recente e por isso apresenta muito bug.
<MerliM> mais enfim concordo com distros com a politica da LTS
<MerliM> ai sim
<rafaelsoaresbr> Fedora não é rolling*
<rafaelsoaresbr> usa qual distro MerliM?
<MerliM> Gnu/Void Linux
<rafaelsoaresbr> MerliM, ele tem algo parecido com o AUR/Ports/SlackBuilds?
<MerliM> um antigo mantenedor do freeBSD faz uso do ports para ele
<MerliM> e existe o xbps-src que usar acho q pagotes direto do git
<MerliM> semelhante ao aur
<MerliM> a diferença dele e que me fez migrar do arch para ele é o uso de runinit ao contrario do arch usando systemd
<MerliM> desculpem-me mais systemd grande bosta
<MerliM> pra deixar a distro mais "veloz" em tempos de boot fazem uma cagada no codigo
<MerliM> e o Arch aceitou infelizmente
<MerliM> distro assim como o Arch nao se baseia em nenhuma outra é independente e muito bem desenvolvida a uso no notebook dell e6500 e num netbook acer d250
<MerliM> rafaelsoaresbr, http://www.voidlinux.eu/
<rafaelsoaresbr> interessante, já tinha ouvido falar mas nunca testei
<rafaelsoaresbr> nunca ouvi falar do runit
<manokara> hmm, parece interessante
<manokara> MerliM, em relação a disponibilidade de pacotes dessa distro, é vasta?
<MerliM> da uma sacada no site
<MerliM> até hoje tudo que precisei tem até porque ela usa os sources
<MerliM> pra compilar caso nao tenha o binario precompilado
<MerliM> rafaelsoaresbr, runinit estilo BSD sysinit estilo o init script anteriormente usado pelas distros linux
<MerliM> substituidos por systemd e upstart
<gabrielb374k> opa galera, quem ai manja de programação C
<asdf999> gabrielb374k, não manjo muito de c mais talvez eu ajude
<asdf999> qual é o problema ?
<Malphas> alguem pode me ajudar , eu estou tentando a dias criar um pendrive bootavel no ubuntu pois eu uso linux apenas para trabalho, para jogos tem muito pouco desempenho , ja tentei unebootin, imagewriter , yumi nenhum funciona.
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<asdf999> Malphas, use o  unetbootin
<asdf999> ou o dd
<asdf999> se for uefi: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XoINdNWVgYo
<asdf999> uefi: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=djW5N4MYxjs
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Doritus51> ei alguem ai ?
<Doritus51> OIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII ALGUEM AI ? PRESISO DE AJUDA
 * Doritus51 slaps rbelem around a bit with a large fishbot
 * Doritus51 slaps denisbr around a bit with a large fishbot
 * Doritus51 slaps denisbr around a bit with a large fishbot
 * Doritus51 slaps denisbr around a bit with a large fishbot
 * Doritus51 slaps ubuntulog around a bit with a large fishbot
<Doritus51> ei pode me Ajudar ?????
<Doritus51> ei pode me Ajudar ?????
<Doritus51> ei pode me Ajudar ?????ei pode me Ajudar ?????
<Doritus51> ei pode me Ajudar ?????
<Doritus51> ei pode me Ajudar ?????
<Doritus51> ei pode me Ajudar ?????
<Doritus51> ei pode me Ajudar ?????
<Doritus51> ei pode me Ajudar ?????
<Doritus51> v
<Doritus51> ei pode me Ajudar ?????ei pode me Ajudar ?????
<Doritus51> ei pode me Ajudar ?????
<Doritus51> ei pode me Ajudar ?????
<Doritus51> ei pode me Ajudar ?????
<Doritus51> ei pode me Ajudar ?????
<Doritus51> ei pode me Ajudar ?????
 * Doritus51 a
 * Doritus51 ei pode me Ajudar ?????ei pode me Ajudar ?????ei pode me Ajudar ?????ei pode me Ajudar ?????ei pode me Ajudar ?????ei pode me Ajudar ?????ei pode me Ajudar ?????
<Doritus51> *ei pode me Ajudar ?????*
<Doritus51> v
<Doritus51> v
<Doritus51> alguem ae porra
<Doritus51> alguem me ajuda ?????
<Doritus51> alguem me ajuda ?????
<Doritus51> alguem me ajuda ?????
<Doritus51> alguem me ajuda ?????
<Doritus51> alguem me ajuda ?????
<Doritus51> alguem me ajuda ?????
<Doritus51> alguem me ajuda ?????
<Doritus51> alguem me ajuda ?????
<Doritus51> alguem me ajuda ?????
<Doritus51> alguem me ajuda ?????
<Doritus51> alguem me ajuda ?????
<Doritus51> alguem me ajuda ?????
<doritus51> ALGUEM ME AJUDA ?????
<doritus51> ALGUEM ME AJUDA ?????
<doritus51> ALGUEM ME AJUDA ?????
<doritus51> ALGUEM ME AJUDA ?????
<doritus51> ALGUEM ME AJUDA ?????
<doritus51> ALGUEM ME AJUDA ?????
<doritus51> ALGUEM ME AJUDA ?????
<doritus51> ALGUEM ME AJUDA ?????
<doritus51> ALGUEM ME AJUDA ?????
<doritus51> ALGUEM ME AJUDA ?????
<doritus51> ALGUEM ME AJUDA ?????
<doritus51> ALGUEM ME AJUDA ?????
 * doritus51 slaps doritus51 around a bit with a large fishbot
<doritus51> ALGUEM ME AJUDA ?????
<doritus51> ALGUEM ME AJUDA ?????
<doritus51> ALGUEM ME AJUDA ?????
<doritus51> ALGUEM ME AJUDA ?????
<doritus51> ALGUEM ME AJUDA ?????
<doritus51> ALGUEM ME AJUDA ?????
<doritus51> ALGUEM ME AJUDA ?????
<doritus51> ALGUEM ME AJUDA ?????
<doritus51> ALGUEM ME AJUDA ?????
<doritus51> ALGUEM ME AJUDA ?????
<doritus51> ALGUEM ME AJUDA ?????
<doritus51> ALGUEM ME AJUDA ?????
<doritus51> ALGUEM ME AJUDA ?????
<doritus51> ALGUEM ME AJUDA ?????
<edenc> wtf
<DeLonge> fogo
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<shallwe> bom dia pessoas
<shallwe> fui fazer o upgrade do kubuntu 12.04 pro 15.10 e se foi, quebrou todo meu plasma kkkk. Li que a maior mudança que teve foi com o kubuntu 15.10, mudou bastante coisa, principalmente o plasma 5, estou até instalando de novo pra testar
<shallwe> só pra complementar o que eu estava falando ontem sobre o unity3d software pra desenvolver jogos no linux, aqui: http://forum.unity3d.com/threads/unity-on-linux-release-notes-and-known-issues.350256/
<shallwe> estão portando e já funciona quase tudo, é grátis o software, você só paga se vender o jogo criado por ele e ter lucros acima de 100.000 dolares eu acho, algo assim
<omelete> esse plasma 5 é com aquele qt novo?
<shallwe> omelete, sim
<omelete> acho q já testei ele
<omelete> ou era uma versão mais leve
<shallwe> já está bem bom, só que eles fazem muitas implementações rápidas de mais, não dão tempo das pessoas testarem kkkk
<shallwe> ele é leve, nos testes que vi é mais leve que gnome 3
<omelete> testei foi aquele lxqt
<shallwe> a ta deve ser alguma variação
<shallwe> eu não curto muito essas variações de gnome ou kde, nada como usar o original com todo seu potencial e suporte
<shallwe> mesma coisa fork de gnome 2 o.O pra que isso, ai os pacotes ficam obsoletos, não tem como instalar apps novos, quebra tudo
<omelete> lxqt é para hw mais modesto
<shallwe> eu usei o xfce um tempo
<shallwe> mas modesto demais kkkk
<shallwe> senti falta de recursos que uso no ubuntu ou mesmo no kubuntu
<omelete> eu usei o xfce bastante tempo
<omelete> ai fui testar o cinamon e até hj tá instalado
<shallwe> ele é bem leve usava em um note antigo
<shallwe> esse é legal é bem diferente dos forks mais antigos
<omelete> eu gosto mais simples, sem firula e coisa q ñ uso
<edenc> omelete: shallwe: se vocês usarem UTF-8 fica bem mais fácil pros outros clientes de IRC lerem o que vocês escreveram
<shallwe> ta certo, vai do gosto das pessoas :) por isso que tem todas estas distros de linux
<shallwe> edenc, valeu, eu nem sábia que não estava usando kkk vou verificar
<edenc> shallwe: abre um editor de texto qualquer, escreve umas letras com acento dentro e depois roda file arquivo.txt
<edenc> ou se quiser, olha com um editor hexadecimal
<shallwe> edenc, sim estou ligado, cuido isso quando monto os websites :)
<shallwe> mas estranho que instalei padrão aqui no ubuntu
<omelete> aqui é utf8
<omelete> a ñ ser q mudou em algum atualização
<edenc> quem escolhe a codificação é o software de edição de texto, não o sistema operacional
<shallwe> a sim, também já estou utf-8 kkk
<shallwe> logo desconfiei
<edenc> qual cliente vocês estão usando?
<shallwe> sim estou vendo as configs do xchat
<omelete> mas o app pega da config. do sistema operacional
<edenc> nem sempre
<shallwe> calma ja vamos descobrir
<edenc> responde essa: onde que o sistema operacional configura a codificação?
<shallwe> com referência nas suas opções de país não?
<edenc> certo, e onde isso fica armazenado?
<omelete> no arch /etc/locale.gen
<shallwe> calma aí achei isso, vamos ver
<shallwe> opções escondida kkk
<omelete> outras ñ sei
<omelete> ou comando locale/localectl deve ser o msm para tds distros
<shallwe> e agora como estamos? ção
<edenc> shallwe: agora sim
<shallwe> é que pro xchat eu sou latino kkkk
<edenc> O sistema operacional guarda isso em variáveis de ambiente
<edenc> E o software pode simplesmente ignorar
<edenc> como o xchat faz
<edenc> :P
<shallwe> só por curiosidade, edenc, não é você que usa aquela distro que só tem terminal?
<edenc> não
<Mangusto> Ué, tem como entrar em modo de texto
<edenc> mas eu uso xmonad
<shallwe> a bom
<omelete> paciencia em
<omelete> já tentei usar umas tiling manager e achei um saco
<edenc> paciência eu preciso pra arrastar janela com o mouse
<edenc> me sinto um bebê de 3 anos
<shallwe> como eu trabalho usando o mouse direto pra mim já é normal
<shallwe> edenc, sorte sua que não depende de mouse kkk
<edenc> não dependo porque não quero depender
<edenc> porque sou bem mais rápido digitando
<edenc> mas quando preciso do mouse é só usar
<shallwe> edenc, ta certo, mas dependendo do que você faz não tem como não usar
<edenc> sempre tem como não usar
<shallwe> é isso aí :)
<shallwe> edenc, dependendo do software não
<shallwe> eu trabalho com design ai realmente não tem como não usar
<edenc> quando o software não permite, eu modifico-o
<edenc> eu também
<shallwe> quando estou criando um site e programando não preciso claro, agora pra desenhar com certeza
<edenc> eu faço design gráfico, desenvolvo software, desenvolvo jogos, uso o browser e discoteco, tudo sem encostar no mouse
<shallwe> vc usa inkscape?
<edenc> às vezes
<edenc> mas não essencialmente
<shallwe> usa o que pra desenhar?
<shallwe> bom nem sempre um design desenha kkk
<edenc> quando eu ilustro, eu uso o mouse sim
<edenc> mas nem todo desenho requer
<shallwe> pois é, ainda bem que você falou em jogos, você usa qual software pra criar?
<shallwe> viu que postei um link do unity3d pra linux?
<edenc> como assim qual software?
<edenc> Eu uso emacs e um compilador
<shallwe> tem tb a caneta, mesa digital, uso pra fazer ilustrações muito melhor que mouse
<shallwe> edenc, a bom, então é jogos mais simples
<edenc> não necessariamente
<edenc> eu não sou bom com traço livre
<shallwe> nem eu era, mas aprendi, praticando tudo pode :)
<edenc> shallwe: não tenho tempo
<shallwe> eu até tremo kkk mas rola blz
<edenc> shallwe: esse foi o último que fiz com mouse no inkscape https://instagram.com/p/8_b4tZjIrT
<shallwe> edenc, bem legal o traço
<shallwe> inkscape é bom pq faz fácil as curvas
<edenc> Começa com figuras geométricas e vai distorcendo até ganhar forma
<shallwe> acho um software pra desenho maravilhoso, muito mais simples e melhor que corel ou illustrator
<edenc> mas mesmo assim
<shallwe> edenc, verdade, mas eu já faço direto, claro tendo um esboço de fundo como vc falou
<edenc> o xmonad ajuda bastante
<shallwe> é vai da pessoa mesmo
<edenc> porque ele organiza as toolboxes sozinho
<shallwe> é como falei, se vc se acostumou não usar mouse você é melhor nisso :)
<edenc> é um puta saco ficar arrastando pra lá e pra cá
<edenc> shallwe: são 10 pontos de entrada contra 3
<shallwe> em último caso gosto de mouse pad que fica logo abaixo, levanta pouco a mão kkk
<shallwe> ops
<shallwe> track, mouse do notebook
<shallwe> mouse pad é outra coisa kkk que se coloca embaixo do mouse
<edenc> shallwe: https://soundcloud.com/eden-cardim/random-minimix-1
<edenc> shallwe: e essa foi a minha primeira gravação
<edenc> sem mouse
<edenc> com um mixxx.org customizado
<edenc> tem uns knobs que só dá pra mexer com o mouse ou com uma controladora
<edenc> mouse é horrível pra isso
<edenc> aliás, se eu pudesse voltar no tempo assassinaria a pessoa que teve essa idéia
<shallwe> kkkk
<edenc> é o pior conceito de IHM que existe
<shallwe> legal :) eu não costumo criar e usar software de músicas
<edenc> a caneta até vai
<shallwe> na realidade o problema do mouse é que você precisa deslocar sua mão do teclado até ele, e vice-versa
<edenc> o problema do mouse é ter 3 pontos de entrada
<edenc> e estressar o seu pulso
<shallwe> não entendi os 3 pontos
<edenc> numa mão só
<shallwe> os 3 botoes vc diz?
<edenc> shallwe: no teclado eu consigo apertar até 10 teclas simultaneamente
<edenc> no mouse eu consigo apertar 3 no máximo
<shallwe> a sim
<edenc> e movimentar o tracker
<shallwe> mas veja o lado bom disso, no mac só tem 1 botão o mouse kkkk, ainda estamos na vantagem
<edenc> o que tem de bom nisso?
<Mangusto> Realmente, graças aos séus inventaram o Touch screen
<shallwe> é do gosto e do uso da pessoa, simples assim, e claro a adaptação do software
<shallwe> eu não me imagino sem mouse :) fazer o que
<edenc> Mangusto: ainda bem que inventaram o multi-touch
<edenc> shallwe: meus pêsames
<edenc> shallwe: arruma um fisioterapeuta bom o quanto antes
<omelete> eh vai de cada
<omelete> vc já acostumou só usar teclado e acha simples
<edenc> eu não disse que é simples
<edenc> eu disse que é mais eficiente
<omelete> já tentei usar esses tiling manager é um pe no saco
<shallwe> edenc, kkkk ta certo, mas isso não tem nada a ver, depende do uso e claro do mouse, usar esses mouses minúsculos só piora
<edenc> em geral, é mais difícil usar coisas mais eficientes
<shallwe> na realidade usamos o que nos fornecem é isso e ponto :)
<shallwe> como vou usar meu ubuntu sem mouse
<shallwe> e meu inkscape :( e meu gimp
<edenc> fazendo que nem eu
<edenc> haha
<edenc> estou num ubuntu nesse momento
<edenc> feliz da vida
<omelete> fisioterapeuta para q?
<edenc> omelete: pra cuidar do pulso quando ele desenvolver RSI
<omelete> aff
<shallwe> edenc, :) eu tb, somos todos felizes usando ubuntu com ou sem mouse
<edenc> shallwe: até o dia que você tiver que ir no fisioterapeuta hahaha
<omelete> vc para de 2 em 2 hora para fazer ginastica laboral?
<edenc> omelete: sim
<omelete> cuidado com a ler
<edenc> e o meu esforço é dividido entre todos os dedos das duas mãos
<shallwe> edenc, nada, eu que uso direto já tomo os cuidados, isso de estragar pulso é a mesma coisa que sentar torto na cadeira
<shallwe> se vc usar corretamente as coisas não tem problema
<edenc> não numa mão só
<edenc> em dois dedos só
<shallwe> milagre ninguem ter chamado nossa atenção ainda pelo offtopic , devem estar de feriadão
<Mangusto> Fiquei com medo depois dessa
<shallwe> Mangusto, pq?
<edenc> a propósito, porque todo mundo gosta do xchat?
<shallwe> na realidade é simples, tudo em exagero faz mal, mouse, teclado, comida, qualquer coisa
<edenc> shallwe: tem coisas que fazem mais mal do que as outras
<shallwe> edenc, pq está com bastante votos quando vc escolhe um no instalador do ubuntu kkk
<shallwe> aparece como primeiro
<edenc> É... A máxima do Mark Twain prevalesce
<edenc> "Tudo que é popular é errado"
<Mangusto> Eu não faço ginástica, nem fisioterapia, sento de uma maneira errada e uso o computador por quase todo o meu tempo livre
<edenc> kkkkkk
<edenc> Nossa
<shallwe> edenc, já é a segunda vez que te vejo falar nesse senhor kkk
<edenc> Estou começando a achar que aconteceu alguma coisa com o meu cliente
<shallwe> Mangusto, vc tem quantos anos?
<edenc> já é o terceiro usando latin1 e não utf8 hoje
<shallwe> edenc, é o xchat o padrão é codificação latina
<Mangusto> Dezoito
<edenc> meh
<edenc> Mangusto: espera uns 30 anos
<Mangusto> Eu já estou tendo problema com o meu pulso, imagina com 30
<shallwe> irc latin/unicode hybrid
<shallwe> esse é o padrão do xchat
<Mangusto> Não consigo fazer uma flexão sem que minhas articulações estalem
<shallwe> a 18, cara até uns 25 eu acho seu corpo vai se curar de tudo, depois disso ele irá se regenerar menos, cada vez menos, até ele falhar tanto que você morre de velhice
<Mangusto> Ou de desgosto
<shallwe> e la se foram 4gb de espaço pelo unity3d vamos testtar
<omelete> shallwe,  onde vc mudou a condificação no xchat?
<shallwe> omelete, Lista de Redes -> Redes: Ubuntu servers -> Editar
<omelete> em redes?
<shallwe> no menu lá em cima
<shallwe> Xchat -> Lista de Redes....
<omelete> shallwe,  vlw achei
<shallwe> :)
<shallwe> estava Latin certo?
<omelete> estava
<shallwe> pois é, é o padrão do xchat
<shallwe> e como isso não faz diferença pra quem usa ubuntu ou outro gnome ninguém altera kkk
<shallwe> agora o edenc usa um sistema que saiu sei lá de onde kkk
<edenc> eu uso emacs
<edenc> que tem suporte a utf8 há mais de 10 anos
<shallwe> manda um print ai da sua tela só por curiosidade :)
<shallwe> ta ái http://xchat.org/encoding/
<edenc> só um instante
<edenc> shallwe: http://imgur.com/oTrNxvy
<shallwe> legal, desconfiei de algo assim :)
<shallwe> que era mais ou menos isso kkk
<shallwe> valeu galera, vou ali almoçar, patroa chamando :) só tenho medo do que ela cozinhou :( kkk fui
<omelete> t+ bom apetite
<Guest25472> ola, devo fazer update para ubutu .10?
<Guest25472> o 14.10
<Guest25472> 15.10 desculpa
<Mangusto> Que versão você está usando Guest25472 ?
<d70> bom dia
<shallwe> kkk fiz um update no kubuntu 15.10 e quebrou meu wifi e agora não inicia mais kkk, maior bug
<shallwe> estou instalando de novo e quando terminar, vou desmarcar o update do wifi
<edenc> shallwe: bleeding edge é isso né :P
<shallwe> edenc, fazer oq :) faz parte
<edenc> shallwe: cê podia estar transando invés disso
<edenc> kkkk
<shallwe> a não cara, eu sou juntado, isso é chato kkk, é diferente quando se é solteiro tem hora, e não é por agora :)
<edenc> meus pêsames
<shallwe> nesses momentos prefiro estar exercitando meu cérebro :)
<edenc> transar é exercício pro cérebro
<shallwe> mas eu me surpreendi grande update do plasma kde 5 está bem melhor que o último ubuntu
<edenc> eu não gostava do kde nem na época que eu usava esses gerenciadores de janela mais parrudos
<shallwe> ai é gosto, mas em questão de performance, ele ficou melhor pelo que notei no meu note
<edenc> a impressão que eu tinha é de que as coisas iam cair da tela
<shallwe> e eu de que era tudo feito de papel, parecendo que irá rasgar a qualquer momento kkk esse plasma
<edenc> shallwe: isso mesmo! hahaha
<shallwe> https://anders.unix.se/2015/10/28/screenshots-from-developers--unix-people-2002/
<shallwe> interessante :)
<shallwe> eu olho e acho muito estranho kkkk, uma misturança de cor que era antigamente tudo quadradão
<shallwe> eu acho que usei tanto esse windows 98 quando eu trabalhava antigamente em uma empresa que agora tudo que é feito, acho parecido com ele hahaha, um cinza feio
<nuno_nunes> boa noite a todos
<nuno_nunes> alguem está a precisar de ajuda
<edenc> shallwe: é Win NT4
<edenc> shallwe: a tela do Richie
<shallwe> edenc, sim, windows nt4 windows 95, 98 o layout é tudo igual
<edenc> mas é outro sistema operacional
<shallwe> até hoje se vc tirar o tema padrão do windows 7 fica com cara de windows 98 kkk
<edenc> você vê que os caras mais produtivos geralmente tiram todas as firulas
<shallwe> não cheguei a pegar esse nt4, isso é mais pra rede eu acho
<edenc> que só serve pra atrapalhar/distrair
<edenc> não
<edenc> Até o 98 o windows não era bem um sistema operacional
<edenc> era só uma camada visual por cima do DOS
<shallwe> a isso bem lembrado
<edenc> o DOS que era o kernel, fazia o escalonamento, etc. e era uma bosta
<edenc> O NT4 era um kernel já com o gerenciador de janelas integrado
<shallwe> é coisa de louco
<shallwe> tipo um gnome kde etc então :)
<shallwe> digamos kde 3 :)
<edenc> Não
<edenc> As distribuições linux são mais parecidas com o Win 95 do que com o Win NT4
<shallwe> eita como era feio kde até o 3, nem acredito que eu usava isso
<edenc> e ainda é :P
<shallwe> nada agora ta bonito o plasma
<hggdh> edenc: linguagem
<edenc> hggdh: oi?
<shallwe> eita quebrou de novo meu kubuntu 15.10 kkk, não sei oq ta quebrando, vou dar um boot com verbose
<nuno_nunes> lol
<nuno_nunes> shallwe já tento o kubuntu 14.04
<nuno_nunes> desde do kde1 ate ao 3 era todos parecidos ao windows 95 / 98
<nuno_nunes> :D
<shallwe> nuno_nunes, claro eu usava o 15.04
<shallwe> mas vou arrumar nem que eu não durma hoje !
<nuno_nunes> shallwe, eu digo isso o kubuntu 14.04 tem mais tempo de suporte que a 15.04
<nuno_nunes> :D
<shallwe> http://postimg.org/image/ftm9af50v/
<shallwe> sim, mas é o note, eu uso ele pra testar mesmo, não é produção
<nuno_nunes> shallwe, eu uso o ubuntu mas agora estou noutro linux :D
<shallwe> e no pc estou com o ubuntu 15.04 tudo blz :)
<nuno_nunes> eu acho que tem haver com os modulos da placa de rede wifi e cabo
<nuno_nunes> :D
<shallwe> bom vamos começar nossas pesquisas no google meu amigo diário
<nuno_nunes> shallwe, eu estou a usar manjaro agora :D
<nuno_nunes> mas eu uso o kde 5
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> reboot system :D
<shallwe> nossa todo dia escuro um nome de uma distro nova que nunca ouvi kkk
<shallwe> que estranho ainda não apareceu o upgrade pra ubuntu 15.10 no meu update
<shallwe> haja coração, fazendo upgrade :)
<shallwe> isso de remover pacotes e instalar novos, deve dar um créu geral kkk, vamos ver o que vai rolar
<shallwe> qualquer coisa eu chamo pela minha mãe
<Mangusto> Hey galera, eu estou tentando instalar o vagrant e quando digito "vagrant up" estou recebendo essa mensagem: http://pastebin.com/SACArM9L
<hggdh> de onde veio este virtualbox?
<Mangusto> É necessário, eu instalei ele
<hggdh> de onde veio este virtualbox?
<Mangusto> Central de programas
<hggdh> e vbox-dkms não foi instalado também?
<Mangusto> Não, apareceu um erro aqui.Em que log eu vejo os erros reportados ?
<hggdh> qual o resultado de sudo apt-get install virtualbox-dkms ?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Mangusto> "virtualbox-dkms já é a versão mais nova   0 pacotes atualizados, 0 pacotes novos instalados, 0 a serem removidos e 136 não atualizados."
<hggdh>  Mangusto agora, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic
<Mangusto> Agora está instalando normalmente, obrigado hggdh
<alvaro> :0 16.04 já ???
<shallwe> desenvolvimento sim
<alvaro> vai ser LTS ???
<shallwe> estou terminando de atualizar o ubuntu 15.10 do meu 15.04
<shallwe> vamos ver o que deu, hora da verdade, reset
<Mangusto> A mensagem " The character device /dev/vboxdrv does not exist. Please install the virtualbox-dkms package and the appropriate  headers, most likely linux-headers-generic." continua
<alvaro> Estou tento problemas com o xubuntu 14.04, na parte grafica, poderiam me ajudar???
<shallwe> well atualizar atualizou, mas tive que entrar com o kernal antigo 3.9 o 4.2 nem a pau kkkk
<shallwe> e no boot tirei o quiet splash, mas mesmo assim não vejo o verbose, texto nada
<shallwe> mudaram isso?
<astroo-> dar uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<PhabioJunio> boa noite
<PhabioJunio> algume pode me tirar umas duvidas?
<PhabioJunio> Instalei o Unbuntu 32bits e não saiu som mais do notebook, somente nos fones de ouvido. era a versão 14.04  estou baixando 14.10 64bits agora
<edenc> PhabioJunio: muito provavelmente não tem nada a ver com a arquitetura
<Mangusto> A 14.10 não tem mais suporte
<astroo-> PhabioJunio  ola
<PhabioJunio> ola
<PhabioJunio> e essa versão 14.10
<PhabioJunio> seria uma boa em 64bits
<edenc> PhabioJunio: quanto de memória você tem?
<PhabioJunio> antes estava normal o som e tudo, mas andei vendo que varias pessoas tiveram problemas com o 32bits
<PhabioJunio> 2,5gigas
<PhabioJunio> processador 1.5 ghz
<edenc> não vai fazer diferença nenhuma
<PhabioJunio> isso a versão antiga 14.04 LTS
<PhabioJunio> essa bugou totalmente.
<edenc> repito, mudar pra 64bits não vai fazer diferença nenhuma
<PhabioJunio> hum o que eu faço estou com a 32bits instalada, e não consigo ativar som no notebook
<PhabioJunio> tentei de tudo ja
<PhabioJunio> ayté despacho pra Ogum ja fiz
<edenc> Certo, e você já olhou pra ver se seu notebook está na lista de hardware compatível?
<PhabioJunio> como assim?
<PhabioJunio> como eu olho
<edenc> ah, não lhou
<edenc> eu recomeno ir lá antes de ir incomodar Ogum
<PhabioJunio> não manjo da pcs nada, to aprendendo fuçando
<edenc> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/
<PhabioJunio> eu faço ali o que
<edenc> encontra seu fabricante na lista, depois o modelo
<edenc> se não estiver lá, sinto muito
<edenc> se estiver, volta aqui com o modelo
<edenc> boa sorte
<PhabioJunio> vou pegar modelo pera
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<nuno_nunes> :)
<nuno_nunes> quem é que precisa de ajuda :)
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> tens varios
<PhabioJunio> Genuine Intel® CPU L2300 @ 1.50GHz × 2
<PhabioJunio> Intel® 945GM x86/MMX/SSE2
<astroo-> 1 saiu
<nuno_nunes> esse pc a placa de grafica nao precisa de modulos :D
<nuno_nunes> xD
<PhabioJunio> não sei nada de pc, so copiei ali nas configurações do sistema
<nuno_nunes> eu estou a dizer
<PhabioJunio> t1 express dual da LG
<nuno_nunes> pk as placas graficas intel são suportadas a 100 % pelo linux
<nuno_nunes> :D
<PhabioJunio> então porque não consigo habilitar som
<PhabioJunio> o simbolo esta em cima, tudo OK sai som nos fones de ouvido
<nuno_nunes> que erro te da
<PhabioJunio> não da erro, apenas não sai som
<Mangusto> Você clicou no auto-falante ?
<nuno_nunes> eu tambem tenho esse problema
<nuno_nunes> mas eu tenho que trocar o modulo da board da ligação dos phones :)
<PhabioJunio> sim auto falando a no maximo o simbolo ta ativo
<PhabioJunio> não esta mudo só não sai som no notebook
<nuno_nunes> tem o pulseaudio instalado?
<PhabioJunio> mas quando ponho os fones o som esta ativo
<Mangusto> Uma vez isso aconteceu quando eu estava usando o Kali
<nuno_nunes> que linux que estas a usar
<PhabioJunio> 14.04
<PhabioJunio> lts
<nuno_nunes> eu tenho um notebook da asus tem um erro na saida dos phones
<nuno_nunes> e tem que ser modificado
<PhabioJunio> como vejo qual esta instalado, se é kali ou puçseaudio
<nuno_nunes> kali é outra distro de linux
<PhabioJunio> qual comando pra ver qual esta instalada
<nuno_nunes> ve os controladores de som
<nuno_nunes> espere que eu vou para o ubuntu
<PhabioJunio> ok
<nuno_nunes> no terminal faça este comando
<nuno_nunes> env |grep DRIVER
<PhabioJunio> ok
<nuno_nunes> nao da
<nuno_nunes> :S
<PhabioJunio> como poe esse traço reto
<nuno_nunes> no opensuse da
<nuno_nunes> no teclado lol
<nuno_nunes> nao da esses comandos
<Mangusto> shift e a barra
<PhabioJunio> sim só o env
<Mangusto> ou copia o comando e cola no terminal
<PhabioJunio> não da mesmo
<nuno_nunes> de volta
<PhabioJunio> opa
<PhabioJunio> abri o pavu e esta tudo funcionando nela
<nuno_nunes> e deu
<nuno_nunes> com os phones desligados ?
<PhabioJunio> o controle de volume mostra a barrinha se mexendo com o video e não sai som
<PhabioJunio> só com fones
<nuno_nunes> o meu só da com os phone
<nuno_nunes> mas o meu tem problema na board
<PhabioJunio> o meu não tinha no windows estava 100%
<PhabioJunio> axei aqui esta dizendo a seguinte mensagem no modo de som
<nuno_nunes> nao entendi
<PhabioJunio> autofalantes unvaliable
<nuno_nunes> já tentou outra distro de linux?
<PhabioJunio> ainda não, não conheço nada de linux
<PhabioJunio> axei legal e queria continuar.
<PhabioJunio> instalei aqui o unetbootin, assim fica facil
<nuno_nunes> tente outra distro em modo live usb
<nuno_nunes>  HexChat: 2.10.2 ** OS: Linux 3.16.0-52-generic x86_64 ** Distro: Ubuntu "trusty" 14.04 ** CPU: 2 x AMD E-450 APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics (AuthenticAMD) @ 1,32GHz ** RAM: Physical: 3,5GiB, 75,7% free ** Disk: Total: 1,8TiB, 53,3% free ** VGA: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Wrestler [Radeon HD 6320] ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HD-Audio Generic1: HDA-Intel - HD-Audio Generic ** Ethernet: Qualcomm Atheros
<nuno_nunes> AR8161 Gigabit Ethernet ** Uptime: 7m 46s **
<nuno_nunes> o meu é amd
<nuno_nunes> e som aparece como intel :)
<nuno_nunes> lol
<PhabioJunio> xD
<PhabioJunio> no alsamixer apareceu intel HDA Intel
<nuno_nunes> e o alsamixer deu???
<PhabioJunio> nada
<PhabioJunio> coloquei tudo no maximo e necas
<nuno_nunes> tens o vlc instalado?
<PhabioJunio> axo que vou por outro distra
<PhabioJunio> não sei
<PhabioJunio> como verificar
<nuno_nunes> sudo apt-get install vlc
<nuno_nunes> para instalar
<PhabioJunio> instalando
<nuno_nunes> tente com esse
<nuno_nunes> tente ver as preferencias
<PhabioJunio> esperar instalar e ver se funciona, bem complicadinho
<nuno_nunes> abre bem
<PhabioJunio> para abrir é so digitar vlc
<nuno_nunes> abre o dash e procura vlc
<PhabioJunio> dash?
<PhabioJunio> sou nobb essa ainda não sei
<PhabioJunio> vlc reprodutor de midia, axei
<nuno_nunes> sim
<nuno_nunes> estas a usar o unity
<nuno_nunes> espera um pouco
<nuno_nunes> ?????
<nuno_nunes> omg
#ubuntu-br 2015-11-01
<MerliM> boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<Mangusto> Quando eu crio um arquivo percebi que ao digitar "ls -a" aparecem arquivos com "~" no final. Vocês poderiam me dizer o que é ou me enviar um link explicando (juro que não encontrei)?
<MerliM> Boa noite domingo no fantastico reportagem sobre dados privados como as pessoas conseguem acesso aos dados de outras interessante assistir!!!
<MarconM> onde posso baixar a 16.04 :
<MarconM> ?
<MarconM> tem Iso ou apenas por upgrade ?
<astroo-> essa ainda nao apanhei
<manokara> MarconM: 15.10 acabou de sair. O Alpha 1 do 16.04 sai dia 31 de dezembro
<MarconM> vou ver se acho na net para baixar
<MarconM> a sim
<MarconM> manokara: vlw
<MarconM> sera q o tema vai ser igual estava mostrando na net
<manokara> No caso, acho que vc queria a 15.10 :p
<MarconM> a 15.10
<MarconM> eu to usando
<MarconM> =)
<manokara> oh
<manokara> será? quem sabe :D
<manokara> achei o nome legal
<hggdh> cdimages.ubuntu.com
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<totimkopf> fala
<shallwe> boa tarde galera
<shallwe> puxa não sabia, mas testei no meu pc e no notebook e o novo kernel 4.2 ta quebrando o ubuntu pra quem tem video AMD Ati com drive proprietário instalado :(
<KurtKraut> Mangusto, São arquivos de backup. Alguns softwares (ex.: gEdit) salvam esses arquivos enquanto você tem edições não salvas num TXT, similar ao que o LibreOffice faz (e te dá aquela opção de recuperar um arquivo não salvo)
<shallwe> só pra deixar ai pra quem estiver com dificuldades ou quebrando o ubuntu com drive da amd
<shallwe> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/AMD_Catalyst
<shallwe> Warning: Catalyst does not support Linux kernel in version 4.2 and above. Officially, Catayst 15.9 supports Linux kernels up to 3.19. We are using community patches to provide support for up to 4.1 Linux kernel.
<rafaelsoaresbr> shallwe, driver proprietário é assim mesmo, saiu uma nova versão do xorg ou do kernel quebra todo. Por isso do noveau
<KurtKraut> shallwe, Um dos motivos de eu deliberadamente comprar NVIDIA em vez de AMD é justamente o suporte no Linux.
<KurtKraut> shallwe, Com AMD, se consegue mais poder de GPU por R$, mas a compatibilidade é sofrível.
<rafaelsoaresbr> KurtKraut, também mudei pra NVidia. Desde que a AMD descontinuou o suporte para placas antigas tipo a minha HD4670. Se até para windows foi descontinuado imagina para linux.
<edenc> Eu recomendo não comprar placas proprietárias que não tenham suporte ao kernel atual
<edenc> é o único jeito de obrigar os fabricantes a abrirem o código ou darem suporte decente
<edenc> Não vejo a hora do movimento de hardware aberto chegar nas placas de vídeo
<edenc> Aí tanto a nvidia quanto a amd vão se ferrar bonito
<rafaelsoaresbr> edenc, deviam seguir o exemplo da intel rs
<edenc> mas a intel também fabrica hardware proprietário
<edenc> muito em breve vai rolar um laptop/desktop parecido com o RPi
<rafaelsoaresbr> sim sim, pelos menos o driver
<shallwe> vixi bordas e barra do unity sumiu kkkk
<shallwe> to só com a tela de fundo e os aplicativos abertos através do terminal
<shallwe> fui inventar de colocar tirar o drive proprietário da ati e ralou tudo, deve ter quebrado, jeito é instalar de novo, sorte que tenho tudo no dropbox
<shallwe> kernel 4.2 ta fumado com drive proprietário da ati não ta rolando
<omelete> aqui video onboard é ati, só da para usar o proprietario
<omelete> aberto funciona, mas tem um tearing video q já tentei tirar e nunca consegui
<shallwe> omelete, mas vc ta com o kernel 4.2?
<alexandre_> quero instalar linux na minha maquina antiga qual o melhor
<omelete> shallwe,  sim, mas vga nvidia
<shallwe> omelete, a bom
<shallwe> alexandre_, qual a configuração?
<shallwe> processador e memória ram?
<Emidio> ola!
<Emidio> 2G
<Emidio> amd pheton
<shallwe> omelete, pois é ubuntu 15.10 ta quebrando as ati com drive proprietário, não é o ubuntu é o kernel 4.2 que vem junto, no site da amd diz que o catalyst não está suportando o kernel 4.2 pra cima :(
<alexandre_> processador duo memoria 3 g
<shallwe> alexandre_, ubuntu então 14.04
<alexandre_> obrigado vou perquisar ok
<shallwe> Emidio, você quer instalar ubuntu isso?
<shallwe> alexandre_, blz no site do ubuntu tem ele
<shallwe> pega o 64bit
<Emidio> Estou querendo instalar
<Emidio> de novo
<Emidio> a partir do dvd
<alexandre_> mais minha maquina e 32 bits
<Emidio> com é que faço
<Emidio> 32
<shallwe> alexandre_, a bom, então pega o 32 mesmo :)
<alexandre_> ok blza
<Emidio> ele fala tem 63
<Emidio> 64
<shallwe> Emidio, tem 64 oq?
<shallwe> a ta 64 bit
<Emidio> já abaixei, mas não consigo rodar a parti dodvd
<shallwe> por que não consegue, não aparece no início?
<Emidio> tem alguma obs que não vir
<Emidio> coloco o dvd mas vai direto para o sistema instalado
<Emidio> mesmo iniciando nele
<Emidio> sera que abaxei errado
<shallwe> Emidio, é que vocẽ precisa mudar na bios a ordem do boot
<shallwe> você gravou a iso que baixou com qual programa?
<Emidio> mudei para iniciar pelo dvd
<Emidio> mesmo assim
<Emidio> pau
<shallwe> e como vc gravou o cd?
<Emidio> dvd
<shallwe> isso como gravou ele?
<Emidio> como assim?
<shallwe> você baixou a iso eusou qual programa pra grava no dvd?
<Emidio> ubuntu esta dando conflito com vidieo
<shallwe> Emidio, somente o 15.10 se for drive ati proprietário
<shallwe> mas o opensource está ok
<Emidio> qual o link
<shallwe> Emidio, você não tem pendrive? é bem melhor
<Emidio> tenho
<shallwe> então, usa ele, está ainda com a iso aí do ubuntu?
<Emidio> mas eu não tenho esta opcao na bios
<Emidio> eu acho
<Emidio> maquila velha
<shallwe> tem que ter
<shallwe> ta mas o dvd, você não disse qual programa usou pra gravar o ubuntu nele
<Emidio> 14.10
<shallwe> Emidio, não entendi, você gravou o dvd no windows ou no linux?
<Emidio> no windows
<shallwe> ok, e qual programa lá você usou pra gravar o dvd?
<Emidio> meu linux esta norma
<Emidio> ate atualizar a placa de videio
<shallwe> Emidio, estou tentando te ajudar, mas preciso saber, qual programa você usou pra gravar a iso no dvd no windows?
<Emidio> Ashampoo Burning Studio 14
<shallwe> e vc baixou o ubuntu 14.10?
<Emidio> sim
<Emidio> ele esta com 13.04
<shallwe> na realidade o 14.10 não é mais suportado, mas não tem nada a ver com o boot
<shallwe> recomendo baixar o 14.04
<Emidio> blz
<shallwe> e depois que você gravou dá uma olhada, abre o diretório do dvd e ve se está lá o conteúdo do ubuntu
<shallwe> se estiver é coisa da sua bios mesmo
<Emidio> vou analisa
<Emidio> sou iniciante no linux
<Emidio> mas logo pego o jeito
<shallwe> tranquilo, se quiser pode tentar com pendrive tb
<shallwe> com certeza sua bios deve ter opção pra acionar ele no boot
<Emidio> blz
<Emidio> vou ver
<Emidio> obrigado
<shallwe> Emidio, qualquer coisa olha aqui http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<shallwe> pra gravar a iso no pendrive
<shallwe> tem que baixar um programa mas é bem fácil, não tem erro
<Emidio> valeu
<shallwe> tranquilo :) qualquer coisa estamos aí
<coliveiradots> Galera, boa tarde, vou sair do windows 10 e ir pro ubuntu
<Netocop> Boa!
 * manokara bate palma
<coliveiradots> netflix no ubuntu, ta rolando já?
<manokara> rapaz, só no Google Chrome que eu saiba (chrome mesmo, não chromium)
<coliveiradots> e o dual boot dele com o win10 rola sem problemas?
<manokara> por causa de uma tecnologia de DRM lá que o netflix exige
<manokara> coliveiradots: ai não sei. dual boot sempre tem umas coisinhas...
<coliveiradots> criei uma partição já
<manokara> to numa outra distro aqui e coloquei o grub e pa, 2 boots depois a entrada do win10 sumiu
<manokara> mas acho que é porque o kernel atualizou, dai te que reconfigurar o grub
<coliveiradots> instakeu yn aokucatuvi aqui no smartphone
<coliveiradots> pra irc
<coliveiradots> como faço pra conectar neste canal?
<manokara> instalou um oq? kk
<coliveiradots> eita
<coliveiradots> um aplicativo
<manokara> deve ter alguma opção no menu
<manokara> mas tenta digitar /join #ubuntu-br
<manokara> na caixa de msg
<coliveiradots> isso
<coliveiradots> que eu queri saber
<coliveiradots> valeu
<manokara> fmz
<coliveiradots> qual o server?
<manokara> freenode
<coliveiradots> mas ó isso
<coliveiradots> ?
<manokara> hmm
<manokara> ele não vem com uma lista de servers? que app é esse?
<manokara> mas a proposito, é irc.freenode.net
<coliveiradots> isso
<coliveiradots> hahaha
<coliveiradotsSF> Cheguei
<coliveiradotsSF> Pelo smartphone
<manokara> \o/
<coliveiradotsSF> To usando um app de irc np windowsphonw
<manokara> hmm
<coliveiradots> Irc free
<coliveiradots> O nome do app
<coliveiradots> Nostalgia entrar aqui
<shallwe> o.O
<coliveiradots> Galera quando crio partocao swap o espaço livre fica inutil
<coliveiradots> Normal isso?
<coliveiradots> ?
<manokara> hmm
<manokara> bom, se sobrou pouco espaço, normal acontecer
<manokara> e tem também um limite de 4 partições primárias
<coliveiradotspc> pois e, mas posso criar area de swap depois
<coliveiradotspc> ?
<coliveiradotspc> deixei 2gb para swap mas esta inutil
<coliveiradotspc> o ponto de montagem para a particao que vai ficar o ubuntu e a barra mesmo?
<manokara> cria uma partição extendida
<manokara> dai vc pode colocar o que der no espaço livre
<manokara> swap, partição extra, etc
<manokara> sim, é
<coliveiradotspc> @manokara eu sou noob
<coliveiradotspc> j[a mandei instalar
<manokara> oh
<manokara> eu tambem não manjava desse lance de 4 partições no principio. tive que reescrever a tabela de partição várias vezes :p
<coliveiradotspc> mandei instalar e o botao desabilitou
<coliveiradotspc> nao tem barra nao tem nada mostrando o andamento, eh normal isso?
<omelete> 2gb tá bom para swap
<manokara> daqui a pouco a barra começa a andar
<coliveiradotspc> ansiedade, haahahahah
<coliveiradotspc> nada da barra
<coliveiradotspc> mas vou esperar
<shallwe> caramba como gnome 3 é pesado
<shallwe> movendo uma jenala fica mega lento kkk, incrível pensar que unity é gnomes 3, mas unity roda muuuito melhor
<omelete> hw antigo?
<coliveiradotspc> eu acho o gnome
<omelete> pc de 2008 roda legal
<coliveiradotspc> bonito pra caramba
<coliveiradotspc> nada
<coliveiradotspc> vou ali no windows e ja volto
<shallwe> omelete: se um phenon x4 de 4ghz com 8gb de ram e uma ati hd 7850 for antigo ...
<shallwe> a não ser que o drive opensource da ati não esteja ativo
<omelete> deve ser o drive
<Chungrinha> oi
<shallwe> omelete: só pode, estou instalando o proprietário pra ver
<shallwe> é que no ubuntu já vem por padrão o opensource
<shallwe> Chungrinha: olá
<Chungrinha> ou como que eu intalo o pacote de linguagens tb-br
<Chungrinha> no ubunto 14.10
<Chungrinha> instalo kkk
<Chungrinha> ubuntu
<Chungrinha> vish kkk
<shallwe> você está com ele em inglês?
<Chungrinha> sim
<shallwe> acredito que se você mudar a lcalização ele irá instalar sozinho não?
<Chungrinha> no programa de pacote de linguagens so aparece a op;'ao em ingles
<shallwe> em language suport
<Chungrinha> como que eu mudo a localizaao
<Chungrinha> localizacao
<shallwe> sim vc tem que adicionar o portugues pt br
<shallwe> tem o botão logo abaixo install
<shallwe> install / remove ...
<Chungrinha> ent'ao ai quando eu vou nesse install  - remove
<Chungrinha> ele n'ao aparece mais nenhuma opcao
<shallwe> então parte pro terminal mesmo
<Chungrinha> vc sabe como que instala pelo terminal
<shallwe> sim
<Chungrinha> apt-get install language pt-br
<shallwe> só não lembro o nome do pagote
<Chungrinha> assim
<Chungrinha> kkkk
<shallwe> só uma pergunta, onde vc pegou esse ubuntu 14.10?
<Chungrinha> no site da ubuntu
<shallwe> ubuntu.com?
<shallwe> é que o 14.10 não é mais suportado, legal seria vc ter o 14.04
<shallwe> ou o 15.10
 * KurtKraut recomenda o 15.10
<Chungrinha> blz
<Chungrinha> vou tentar baixar o 15.10
<shallwe> se nao tiver placa de video amd ati tb recomendo
<Chungrinha> a minha e uma gtx550ti
<shallwe> entao ta blz
<KurtKraut> Chungrinha, Exatamente a que eu tenho :D Works like a charm.
<Chungrinha> kkkkk ela e muito boa
<shallwe> e baixa no ubuntu.com não sei de que site vc pegou pq esse 14.10 não tem mais faz tempo pra download
<shallwe> ai já escolhe o portugues do brasil no começo da instalação
<Chungrinha> entendi
<Chungrinha> e pq esse computador aqui veio com o windows 10
<Chungrinha> horrivel d+
<Chungrinha> ai eu baixei o primeiro ubuntu que eu vi
<Chungrinha> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<shallwe> depende vc vai jogar algo?
<KurtKraut> Estou usando o Ubuntu Gnome 15.10 (a imagem mais purista e oficial do Ubuntu com Gnome). Boota beeem rápido.
<hggdh> 14.10 não mais é suportada...
<Chungrinha> vou jogar nada no pc nn
<Chungrinha> to jogando so com o ps4
<shallwe> bom mas pra ter essa placa de vídeo com certeza ubuntu 15.10
<shallwe> 64bit claro
<Chungrinha> sim 64...
<Chungrinha> tenho 4gb de ram
<shallwe> hggdh: pois é não sei como aparece tanta gente com esse ubuntu falando que baixou do site
<shallwe> mas lá nao tem nada kkk só se for de outro site
<hggdh> shallwe: o site ubuntu-br.org ainda fala de 14.10...
<KurtKraut> hggdh, Bem notado.
<shallwe> aaa ta então é de la
<coliveiradots> Ubuntu funciona normal.em.menos de 40gb?
<shallwe> coliveiradots: claro
<hggdh> KurtKraut: tentei, mas ainda não consegui um update lá.
<Chungrinha> doideira... poderia jurar ter baixado do site da ubuntu
<shallwe> eu tenho ele instalado em uma partição de 60gb
<shallwe> 60gb e tenho 23gb dele só com virtualbox
<shallwe> e ainda sobra espaço
<coliveiradots> A nova versão ele ta dando pau
<coliveiradots> Não instala
<shallwe> coliveiradots: não é pau é o kernel
<shallwe> vc tem ati drive né?
<coliveiradots> Não sei
<coliveiradots> So sei que sou noob
<shallwe> coliveiradots: é o ubuntu novo vem com o kernel 4.2 e o drive proprietário da ati nao da suporte ainda ao kernel novo
<shallwe> então quem instala drive proprietário da pau
<shallwe> mas drive opensource funciona blz, estou usando ele
<Chungrinha> eu entrei aqui no site est[a disponivel o ubuntu 14.10
<Chungrinha> http://ubuntu-br.org/
 * hggdh despairs
<shallwe> Chungrinha: ubuntu.com
<shallwe> lá não tem erro
<Chungrinha> vou ver aqui
<hggdh> releases.ubuntu.com
<Chungrinha> achei
<hggdh> para a futura 16.04, cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live
<Chungrinha> tem o 14.04.3 LTS
<Chungrinha> e o Ubuntu 15.10
<Chungrinha> qual e mais recomendado
<hggdh> 14.04.3 é mais estável, e suportada por 5 anos. 15.10 termina o suporte em Julho 1026
<hggdh> *2016
<shallwe> o .3 quer dizer que é o terceiro ano certo?
<shallwe> ou realse 3?
<Chungrinha> vlw
<Chungrinha> vou baixar aqui
<Chungrinha> 1006 MB...
<Chungrinha> levinho
<coliveiradots> O ultima versão não quis instalar em 40 gb
<coliveiradots> Particioneone deu certo
<shallwe> coliveiradots: só se ele pediu swap
<hggdh> shallwe: terceiro point release
<shallwe> ah ta blz
<shallwe> agora que coisa estranha, mas ta certo, instale ubuntu 64bit no meu note antigo e rodou melhor que a versão 32bit kkk, pelo menos parece que as coisas funcionam melhor
<shallwe> principalmente google chrome
<Chungrinha> o chrome no windows consome muita memoria ram
<Chungrinha> no ubuntu eu ja nn sei
<shallwe> mesma coisa
<shallwe> mas ainda acho o melhor, mais rápido e roda melhor os sites
<shallwe> principalmente pra quem tem note mais level
<Chungrinha> eu gosto por causa das extencoes
<shallwe> youtube rodo a 720p no google chrome, no firefox nem chorando kkkk, e iss que é html5
<shallwe> é tem isso tb
<manokara> :o
<Chungrinha> o  adblock e a melhor
<Chungrinha> mas tem alguns sites que a bloqueiam
<Chungrinha> ou vou sair aqui...
<Chungrinha> vlw pela ajuda, boa tarde a todos
<coliveiradots> Tirei o pendrive e o esta entrando direito n Linux
<coliveiradots> No Windows
<coliveiradots> Windows fdp
<manokara> acho que o bootloader não foi instalado :/
<coliveiradots> Aff
<coliveiradots> Da pra fazer isso via Windows?
<manokara> da pra vc fazer isso pelo proprio live do ubuntu (pendrive), com um método chamado chroot
<manokara> via windows nao sei
<manokara> mais fácil reinstalar :p
<coliveiradots> Vou tentar voa wondows
<shallwe> coliveiradots: no windows tb dá tem um programa que faz isso pra vc
<shallwe> mas não lembro o nome
<coliveiradots> Achei no Windows mas não apareceu o boot
<coliveiradots> So apareceu o w10 como so
<coliveiradots> Deveria ter aparecido pa dois
<shallwe> coliveiradots: a é esqueci que é windos 10
<shallwe> então vai pelo livecd
<shallwe> mais fácil impossível: http://www.edivaldobrito.com.br/recuperando-o-boot-grub-ubuntu-depois-de-instalar-o-windows/
<coliveiradots> Vou reeinstalar
<shallwe> não precisa
<shallwe> faz o do link ai
<coliveiradots> Já fi sqap
<coliveiradots> Onde vou instalar onubuntu
<coliveiradots> Ponho barra como ponto de mobtagem?
<coliveiradots> Já foi
<shallwe> sim só a /
<shallwe> a claro que o gnome 3 quando instalei ficou lento, usei o debin 8, isso não vem com nada é praticamente gnome puro
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<manokara> olá
<Mangusto> Hey galera, percebi que as vezes aparece uma barra branca na minha tela. O problema está na tela ?
<manokara> Mangusto: bem provavel que seja problema do driver
<Mangusto> É uma coluna de pixels
<manokara> pra mim aparecem umas barras e glitches quando estou gravando
<manokara> depois descobri que é conflito com o gerenciador de janelas do GNOME
<manokara> vc está usando o driver propietário ou o free?
<Mangusto> Que comando eu executo para verificar ?
<manokara> comando não lembro, mas no aplicativo "Programas e Recursos" tem uma aba de drivers
<manokara> dai mostra qual está em uso
<Mangusto> Aparentemente não tem nenhum
<Mangusto> (adicional)
<manokara> talvez uma atualização recente tenha causado isso. AMD ou NVIDIA?
<Mangusto> amd
<Mangusto> O estranho é que ela só aparece as vezes, não percebi nenhum padrão
<Mangusto> E desaparece rapidamente (uns 7 s)
<manokara> é conhecido que amd tenha problemas. é algo que se espera resolver numa atualizaçao, então nao tem muito o que fazer aí.
<manokara> eu tinha uma gpu AMD que dava esse tipo de problema, e foi resolvida com uma atualização
<Mangusto> Obrigado manokara
<shallwe> eita esse kernel 4.2 ta dando o que falar, agora quebrou meu virtualbox kkkk lá se foi minha vm de windows :(
<manokara> vish :/
<shallwe> deve ter como fazer um downgrade de kernel né?
<manokara> certamente
<manokara> eu ainda tenho os 6 kernels anteriores instalados :p
<shallwe> boa :)
<shallwe> mas logo logo eles devem resolver isso
<manokara> uhum
<manokara> versão nova, normal bugs acontecerem
<shallwe> verdade
<coliveiradots> finalmente
<coliveiradots> usando meu linux
<coliveiradots> agora só instalar asparadinhas
<coliveiradots> hahaha
<coliveiradots> Netflix funcionando só o filé no chrome mesmo
<coliveiradots> :)
<thiago_733> Pessoal, to com problemas para instalar ubuntu em dual boot com windows 10 pelo uefi, alguém tem uma solução??? eu ja segui varrios tutoriais pelo vivaolinux e do blog da canonical, mas sempre depois de algumass reiniciadas eu perco o boot do ubuntu
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<xGrind> aows o/
<xGrind> voces usam openjdk ou java da oracle?
<astroo-> ola
<thiago_733> eu uso o openjdk
 * manokara usa o openjdk
<Creto> Boa noite hggdh
<Creto> alguém daqui esta lá dentro do Ubuntu BR
<Creto> cara abandonaram o site?
<hggdh> <shrug/>
<hggdh> não sei. Já pedi & procurei & comentei sobre. Fiz o que podia.
<Creto> cara os fabio nogueira e Thiago Hildebrant não aparecem mais aqui
<Creto> kkkk gente o Ubuntu ainda é uma das melhores opções de comunidade e distro aqui no Brasil vamos acordar
<manokara> oh yea
<Creto> vamso deixar de lado faceBUG e Google+Umacoisachata
<manokara> o negoço é diáspora
<Creto> que é isso manokara
<manokara> uma rede social
<manokara> open-source
<manokara> descentralizada
<manokara> best ideias freedom gnu xablau
<manokara> da uma olhada ai na net
<renato> ola boa noite
<manokara> olá renato
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-br 2016-10-31
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Elfon> hggdh, opa...tá on?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-11-01
<Guest25484> boa noite senhores
<Guest25484> gostaria de saber se o ubuntu 16.04 funciona bem com o kde 5.6
<Guest25484> alguem fez alguma experiencia? caso eu baixasse, seria facil remover depois?
<hggdh> Guest25484: estás a falar do Kubuntu, não?
<astroo-> ola
<Guest25484> Desculpa, Ubuntu mesmo
<hggdh> para usar KDE no Ubuntu é necessário instalar o kubuntu-desktop (isto vai instalar *todo* o KDE básico)
<Guest25484> Tava navegando procurando saber se eu poderia trocar a interface do ubuntu... li alguns tópicos antigos no vol sobre elas, e fiquei curioso a respeito
<hggdh> para usar Unity ou KDE, escolhe-se no login
<Guest25484> huumm... obrigado
<Guest25484> a maquina fica muito pesada?
<hggdh> sim e não. Se usares o KDE, apenas KDE é carregado; se usares UNity, apenas Unity é carregado
<hggdh> normalmente instado meu laptop com ambos Unity e KDE
<Guest25484> mas entao
<Guest25484> qual pesa mais?
<hggdh> creio serem equivalentes. Se teu computador fica bem ob o Unity, deverá ficar bem sob o KDE
<Guest25484> acho que entendi
<Guest25484> muito obrigado
<hggdh> instalando kubuntu-desktop deverá baixar por volta de 500 pacotes, 200MB serão baixados, e 800MB de disco serão usados
<Guest25484> vou testar por fora em alguma maquina virtual se consigo depois restaurar a interface unity... o kde sempre foi minha paixão, porem algumas distros rodavam com dificuldade
<hggdh> (tudo mais ou menos...)
<hggdh> para usar Unity (ou KDE) basta escolher antes do login
<Guest25484> mas nao posso remover?
<Guest25484> definitivamente
<hggdh> pode. Vai dar trabalho...
<hggdh> não existe um meta-pacote para desinstalar
<Guest25484> hum....
<Guest25484> entendido
<Guest25484> to começando aqui
<hggdh> mas, novamente, eu tenho ambos KDE e Unity instalados
<Guest25484> vou testar
<Guest25484> hahaha
<Guest25484> vlw
<Guest25484> uuuiiiii
<xGrind> Guest25484, qual a configuração da sua máquina? dependendo da configuração, tanto Unity quanto KDE vão ficar pesados
<Guest25484> intel celeron 1.50ghz de dois nucleos.... 6 gb ddr3
<Guest25484> notbook
<Guest25484> nao tem placa de video
<xGrind> então esquece unity e kde
<xGrind> de memoria ram ta legal, mas processador fraco
<Guest25484> entendi
<Guest25484> mas ja to usando o ubuntu msm
<Guest25484> com unity
<xGrind> e roda de boa?
<xGrind> testa o xubuntu pra vc ver a diferença de desempenho
<Guest25484> ele tem compatibilidade com ferramentas pentest?
<xGrind> o que vc instala no ubuntu, vc instala no xubuntu
<xGrind> ubuntu usa unity, xubuntu usa xfce.
<Guest25484> desculpa a demora
<Guest25484> huahauha
<Guest25484> saiu....
<Guest25484> vou testar o xubuntu
<JeFFe> Qual melhor versão de Linux para Iniciante com um computador ruim... ?
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<JeFFe> BOA NOITE RAPAZIADA
<lobocode> Pessoal, bom dia. Seguinte, estou desconfiado de que estou com bad sector em /usr/bin , /usr/sbin e /bin. Quando dou mount, para verificar como está montado as partições, todas estão com rw, leitura e escrita, o mesmo para fstab, no entanto, de repente, por motivos desconhecidos, n consigo mover, nem modificar, nem alterar nada dentro de /usr/bin ,
<lobocode>  /usr/sbin e /bin
<lobocode> as permissões dessas pastas estão 755 (padrão) e grupo bin/root
<lobocode> e tenho acesso root e tudo mais.
<lobocode> Alguém ja teve isso antes?
<DanielSa> bom dia, nunca tentei mover nada nestes diretórios. Na teoria vc como root poderia fazer tudo. Eu sempre faço um teste básico, crio um arquivo texto.
<kusterjr> Bom dia!
<kusterjr> Cade a comunidade do Ubuntu galera algum LoCo Leader por aqui:
<aedigital> noite
<Elfon> Pessoal, alguem sabe como confgura swap criptgrafada no insalador do linux mint?
<kusterjr> Elfon não lembro direito mais se não me engano tem que usar LVM para criptografia feito isso e pra aparecer a opção.
<Elfon> kusterjr, obrigado, vou verificar..pq não utilizava o mint
<Elfon> kusterjr, mais uma coisa...tem como escolher ou verificar se a tabela de partição é msdos ou gpt?
<Elfon> kusterjr, eu queria algo do tipo... sbb1 ==> /boot-efi, sdb2 ==> /, sda1 ==> swap, sda2 ==> /home
<Elfon> alguém sabe se é possível?
<kusterjr> no ubuntu podemos usar o cfdisk que lista partições discos e formatos
<Elfon> alguém sabe se tem como encriptar a partição /home no mint ou ubuntu?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-11-02
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mutuca> bom dia tô com uma dúvida de apt-pinning: como faço para ter um debian estavel e o php, chromium, postgres, java, tomcat do unstable?
<mutuca> ops postei no canal errado
<denisbr> Boa tarde
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-11-03
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Elfon> bom dia
<Achylles> https://secure.avaaz.org/po/petition/Governo_Federal_Nao_trocar_Linux_por_Windows/?tzQCmlb
<d70> alguém já usou o wget para salvar um site inteiro ? (não apenas uma pagina )
<d70> boa tarde
<nanga> d70, Dotor, usar o wget para isso é uma má ideia
<d70> nanga, sei que ele pode seguir os links e etc.
<nanga> d70, https://www.httrack.com/
<d70> no caso, eu fiz um portfolio em wp, de costume, mas quero deixar o site estatico
<nanga> d70, Use este bagulho aí.
<Elfon> pessoal, o ubuntu/mint cria partição /boot-efi ?
<d70> nanga, acho que vai servir, obrigado!
<nanga> d70, Hooo!
<nanga> Elfon, Se vc tiver dado boot em modo EFI/UEFI, sim... Senão, non
<Elfon> nanga, ok...pq em outas distros  eu costumo criar uma partição fat32 como /boot-efi
<Elfon> e não encontrei no particionador
<nanga> Elfon, O mais legal é vc criar um /boot/efi, fica mais no padrão
<nanga> Elfon, FAT32, né
<nanga> Elfon, Maldita implementação tosca do EFI, hehe
<Elfon> nanga, nesse caso eu escolho no instalador pra montar como /dos ?
<nanga> Elfon, Não, mountpoint = /boot/efi
<Elfon> nanga, vlw...vou tentar...mas da última vez escolhendo manual no particionador de instalação não dava não :(
<nanga> Elfon, :/
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-11-04
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Elfon> pessoal, em sistemas uefi não tô conseguindo iniciar o sistema
<Elfon> tô instalando como único sistema...criei uma partição de 300Mb e escolhi efi mas não inicia
<nanga> Elfon, Eu só uso boot em EFI quando preciso de GPT.
<nanga> Elfon, Para que vc quer EFI mesmo?
<Elfon> nanga, paricao gpt
<Elfon> antes de intalar estou testando numa vm com efi ativado...ele instala mas não arranca
<Elfon> alguma coisa com grub ou /boot-efi
<nanga> Mas normalmente usamos GPT para discos maiores que 2TB
<Elfon> aí é complicado eu fazer a instalação no meu pc e correndo o risco de não iniciar
<nanga> Seu disco é tão grande assim?
<Elfon> n]ao
<nanga> Então usa MBR e BIOS boot mesmo
<Elfon> mas já tem partições nele
<Elfon> o estranho é que OpenSuse e ROSA funcionam de boa.
<Elfon> nanga, achei que o ubuntu/mint era só colocar uma partição fat32 como efi e tava tudo certo
<nanga> Hehe entre escolher o Ubuntu/Mint e o openSUSE... Eu ficaria com o openSUSE
 * nanga corre
<Elfon> kkkkk
<Elfon> nanga, tb sou fã....mas preciso de uma distro .deb
<nanga> Elfon, Sobe uma VM dentro do seu openSUSE com um Debian
<nanga> Elfon, Ou um Debian based
<nanga> Elfon, Mistery solved
<Elfon> bom...vou fazer uns testes aqui
<Elfon> só não consegui entender pq não arranca
<Elfon> o mais difícil foi criar uma partição encriptada e consegui :)
<Elfon> nanga corre...hahahaha...essa foi boa!
<aedigital> hehehe
<nanga> Elfon, Vc usou o luks ou ecrypt?
<Elfon> nanga, acho que foi luks
<Elfon> isso foi tranquilo
<Elfon> o problema é so inicializador...mandei colocar na sda1 (partição efi)
<Elfon> vou ver se funfa agora...mas levo fé nao
<Elfon> nanga,a instalação vai de boa...copia tudo... só tenho medo de instalar no meu pc e não arrancar.
<nanga> Aí só passando fogo no bicho e começando tudo de novo
<Elfon> nanga, se não conseguir tenho 2 alternativas...uma marreta ou uma igreja...hahahaha
<Elfon> o cinnamon iniciou...mas o teclado não funfa pra digitar a senha da partição :( affff
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-11-05
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-11-06
<Wirend> e ai galera beleza?
<nick_JarWiS> boa tarde a todos
<nick_JarWiS> Alguem tem algum tutorial ensinando como funciona o weechat
<nick_JarWiS> gostaria de aprender mais
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Wirend> opa
<Wirend> qual a boa?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> es novo aqui?
<Wirend> sou sim
<astroo-> bem-vindo
<Wirend> obrigado
<nick_JarWiS> ops
<nick_JarWiS> boa noite
<nick_JarWiS> aprendendo aqui sobre o WEECHAT
<nick_JarWiS> ESTUDANDO ...
<astroo-> ola
<nick_JarWiS> OLA
<astroo-> novo aqui?
<nick_JarWiS> SIM
<astroo-> bem-vindo
<nick_JarWiS> TO ESTUDANDO O WEECHAT
<nick_JarWiS> NAO CONHECIA
<astroo-> le o privado
<hggdh> nick_JarWiS: o Weechat tem uma boa documentação disonível no site
<hggdh> nick_JarWiS: infelizmente, não em Portugues.
<nick_JarWiS> pelo q to vendo tem sempre de esta conectado ha um tipo de servidor correto
<nick_JarWiS> ?
<astroo-> le a janela minha do privado
<Wirend> galera
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida
#ubuntu-br 2017-10-30
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mmarconm> Hey =)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-10-31
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<r0drig000> alguem ?
<aedigital> nobody is here
<aedigital> :~
<danilo> r0drig000: diga sua dúvida, se alguém ver e souber responde
<nanga> Senhores
<nanga> Alguém aqui já estou o pacote de driver de vídeo "qxl" para o Xorg no Ubuntu?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-11-01
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<mirqui> e aee :) , fala ai
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-11-02
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<wmazoni> bom dia, alguem sabe a lista de email de usuarios do ubuntu no brasil?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-11-03
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mirqui> bom dia :]
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-11-04
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-11-05
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<erikson> br
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2018-10-31
<gee111> ubuntu roda bem de um usb?
<gee111> ou qualquer linux
<gee111> o hdd tá com uns 30% de bad block, tá demorando 1 hora pra dar boot
<hggdh> gee111: sim, roda
<hggdh> gee111: apenas para registro, quando um disco meu mostra mais que 2, 3 por cento de bad block, eu o troco
<gee111> qualquer coisa, ou mesmo nada aberto, o hdd fica oscilando pra 100% de uso.
<gee111> só pode ser erro de leitura direto
<hggdh> espero que tenhas pelo menos um backup actualizado...
#ubuntu-br 2018-11-01
<gee111> 16 GB ou 32 GB pra instalar num pen drive?
<gee111> pen drive de 32 GB tá o dobro do preço do de 16
<hggdh> 16G é suficiente. Não irá restar muito espaço, mas deveria funcionar
#ubuntu-br 2018-11-02
<asdasf> instalei ubuntu num pen drive USB 3.0.
<asdasf> não é normal demorar 10 minutos pra dar boot
<asdasf> muito menos demorar 2 minutos pra responder pra cada janela q abre...
<gee111> instalei ubuntu no usb. Mas tem algo errado, qualquer coisa tá demorando minutos pra abrir. Qualquer coisa.
<AndroUser> nossa 3 horas instalando suse no usb e tava em 50% desisti e cancelei
<AndroUser> ubuntu não demorou tanto, mas demorando 1 minuto pra responder pra qualquer click tb não dá
<AndroUser> tem q fazer alguma coisa pra rodar linux do usb?
<feioso> alguem ai?
<astroo-> eu sempre ja sabes
<feioso> astroo- vc morde
<feioso> fronha?
<astroo-> nao inventes
<feioso> astroo- curte valete?
<astroo-> para la com isso...
<feioso> https://youtu.be/1mXrllgM9yE
<feioso> astroo- valete e top
<feioso> rapper portuga
<feioso> nao curte hip hop?
#ubuntu-br 2018-11-03
<hggdh> feioso: não por cá.
#ubuntu-br 2019-10-30
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<adonjoser> +OK Wx5VC0OjrMp.
#ubuntu-br 2019-10-31
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
#ubuntu-br 2019-11-01
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
#ubuntu-br 2019-11-02
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
#ubuntu-br 2019-11-03
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
